# Keurig coffee makers: info, discussion, and trade cups here!



## klrodrigues

Hi everyone... I ws just reading the coffee or Tea thread & was trying to get an ideas who has a Keurig.. 
Anyway, I have the Keurig 40 that I won at a Green Mountain Coffee/Keurig House Party about a month ago. I had a Senseo before that but now that I've tasted how fresh the K-kups coffees are I have packed it away for the yardsale 

I've been looking through the Green Mountain catalog & have seen so many more flavors in addition to what I have in my basket. I could buy 1 of every sample to start, I think... LOL Would anyone be interested in a k-cup swap?  I know there are a few in some samples I'd wouldn't drink & was thinking we could trade. Let me know if interested this this 

Kim


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Hey, do you own a Keurig? I do thanks to enablers on KB.   I love it!


----------



## klrodrigues

Who me... yep....  no wait, let me check......
Yep I do  

I wasn't sure about the swap thing so I made this one 

Thanks for the poll Linda!!


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Nope. They had one in my old office. I prefer the taste when I grind my own coffee. Plus those little cups are expensive.


----------



## ferretluver

I have one! I love it! I like the fact that I can drink my flavored coffee while my husband drinks regular. This way no coffee gets wasted and no body has to dink what they do not like!!!!


----------



## drenee

I do not have one, but I think I'm going to get one for my daughter-in-law for christmas next year.  She loves coffee, and I'm sure she would love this.  And the only reason I even thought about getting her one is because of all of the enablers on the Boards.  
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I have it, love it....Gloria Jeans Hazelnut coffee....yummy!!!


----------



## ELDogStar

I even have a back-up Keurig!

Eric


----------



## klrodrigues

This is an interesting read...  [URL=http://www.coffeehabitat.com/2007/05/refilling_kcups]http://www.coffeehabitat.com/2007/05/refilling_kcups.html[/url]


----------



## Angela

I just got mine last Friday. My sweet hubby surprised me with a shopping trip to BB&B and got me the Platinum Edition (B70). I have been trying to save up for one since last November (thanks to the enablers on KB) and had just gotten a notice from Amazon that the price on the B60 had dropped again. Now I have a nice surplus on my AGC account for books, accessories or whatever I want! 

In searching for the best/least expensive places to purchase K-cups, I found a website that is giving away a Keurig for Mother's Day. I went ahead and signed up. If I win one, I will pass it on to my DIL. http://www.greatcoffee.com/ to enter.


----------



## klrodrigues

Awesome!  Thanks for the link... my MIL has been trying to sneak mine out everytime she comes over so that's be a great gift.


----------



## rho

Angela said:


> In searching for the best/least expensive places to purchase K-cups, I found a website that is giving away a Keurig for Mother's Day. I went ahead and signed up. If I win one, I will pass it on to my DIL. http://www.greatcoffee.com/ to enter.


thanks I entered -- it didn't say that you had to be a mother to enter


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Original Keurig Enabler here!!! I have a....60? I have what the site lists as the Special Edition. Mom got it from QVC. It was a christmas gift. I don't use the k-cups too much. I use the my-kcup, cuz I drink the kona coffee the family sends from hawaii. Its great for my family. we all get up at different times and drink different choice drinks in the morning. Dad and I-> coffee. Mom->hot chocolate or tea. Bro...just hot water for oatmeal or instant ramen. I also use it for my morning oatmeal


----------



## pidgeon92

I like mochas and lattes, so I bought a Rancilio Silvia two years ago....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Angela said:


> In searching for the best/least expensive places to purchase K-cups, I found a website that is giving away a Keurig for Mother's Day. I went ahead and signed up. If I win one, I will pass it on to my DIL. http://www.greatcoffee.com/ to enter.


Thank you!!


----------



## Ruby296

We've had the Platinum model since Dec/Jan and LOVE it!!  I hate going away now b/c I have to drink "conventional" coffee


----------



## Shizu

I have the Platinum model too. I got it in October, I think. I used to go to Starbucks but it got costly and the calories... no wonder those taste good. LOL


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Shizu said:


> I have the Platinum model too. I got it in October, I think. I used to go to Starbucks but it got costly and the calories... no wonder those taste good. LOL


I gave up Starbucks for a Keurig also and more book money.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ruby296 said:


> We've had the Platinum model since Dec/Jan and LOVE it!! I hate going away now b/c I have to drink "conventional" coffee


Same here Ruby, we were at our daughter's over the weekend and I missed my Keurig.


----------



## geoffthomas

I have been using one at work for years (General Dynamics has them at many sites - even though some have changed over to a Starbucks thingy).  We wore out one here at this site.  So now I have introduced my wife to one and we will never go back.  My eldest son and his wife have purchased one and we continue to spread the word.  
Best features have already been mentioned:
  1. No wasted coffee.  We used to make a pot and then we might not drink but half of it.
  2. Each person can have what they want, including tea or hot chocolate. This has been great at dinner parties.  When my sons and their wifes come over, each person can have what they want and as much as they want.  I even keep one or two decaf cups around.

Good invention.


----------



## Joan Flett

I guess I'm just a "K" kind of girl, a Kindle 2, which I may wear out as I'm reading constantly and a Keurig Special Edition coffee maker which is used at least twice a day.  My Hubby doesn't drink coffee so for me, the Keurig was the only answer and I love it.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well hi, BJ.
I notice that this is your first post.
Welcome to the ranks of registered Kindle Boards posters.
I hope you will find everyone here as interesting and helpful as I have found them.


----------



## Forster

I came to this thread to figure out what Keurig is.  

Now I'm slowly backing out before I find something else to spend my money on.


----------



## Angela

Hi BJ and welcome to KindleBoards. Congrats on your first post!

I checked the tracking status on my coffee order and Fed Ex is scheduled to bring it tomorrow! Now to figure out where to store all these K-cups!


----------



## Angela

Forster said:


> I came to this thread to figure out what Keurig is.
> 
> Now I'm slowly backing out before I find something else to spend my money on.


Here you go Forster, this is for you:


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome BJ. If you haven't made an intro in our Welcome/Intro Board please do so. You will receive a warm welcome from some nice folks.


----------



## Forster

Angela said:


> Here you go Forster, this is for you:


Stop it I'm weak.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Forster said:


> Stop it I'm weak.


Even better Forster, apparently we are too


----------



## Angela

Ruby296 said:


> We've had the Platinum model since Dec/Jan and LOVE it!! I hate going away now b/c I have to drink "conventional" coffee


That is why I am considering purchasing one of the mini Keurigs. There is even a padded travel case available. That way I can take my coffee with me when I go to Houston, Midland or whereever. It comes in Red, White or Black










The bag is available at http://www.keurig.com/ for $19.95


----------



## Forster

LOL, I'm also CHEAP.

I've been getting by with this combo for a year and a half now for my morning pick me up.





And do I need a milk frother? NO. I shake my milk up in an old jar till it gets nice and frothy. 3/4 espresso 1/4 frothy whole milk. Yum.


----------



## Angela

OK, so my Keurig isn't as tall as my last coffee maker, so fits under the cabinets just fine. Problem is it won't open wide enough to insert the K-cup. The old coffee maker also wouldn't open up under the cabinet, but is very light weight so it was pulled out, filled, turned on and pushed back. The Keurig is too heavy and the rubber feet on the bottom grip the granite so tight that it will not slide. I have it sitting at a slight angle and pulled out just far enough so that I can open it up just enough to insert the K-cup. I could place it on the other end of the count in between the sink and cabinets, but I really didn't like the way it looked. Does anyone else have the same issue and what did you do? The location and position is working OK, but if there was something it could sit on that would allow me to slide it in and out that would be awesome. Sitting out at that angle seems to draw the eye to the electrical outlet. Any ideas?


----------



## Shizu

Angela, what is that white thing in the tank?


----------



## Ruby296

Angela said:


> That is why I am considering purchasing one of the mini Keurigs. There is even a padded travel case available. That way I can take my coffee with me when I go to Houston, Midland or whereever. It comes in Red, White or Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is available at http://www.keurig.com/ for $19.95


Thanks for the link! We spend 2 weeks in a vacation house every summer in Cape May and I'm seriously considering getting one of the small one's to take with us. It's still too big to fly with though


----------



## Angela

Shizu said:


> Angela, what is that white thing in the tank?


Camera flash reflecting off of condensation inside tank.

Edited to add... I use the filtered water from my fridge to fill the tank and it is pretty cold. The condensation goes away after a while. I just refilled this morning so it was still there when I took the picture.


----------



## Angela

Ruby296 said:


> Thanks for the link! We spend 2 weeks in a vacation house every summer in Cape May and I'm seriously considering getting one of the small one's to take with us. It's still too big to fly with though


You are most welcome.


----------



## Shizu

Angela said:


> Camera flash reflecting off of condensation inside tank.
> 
> Edited to add... I use the filtered water from my fridge to fill the tank and it is pretty cold. The condensation goes away after a while. I just refilled this morning so it was still there when I took the picture.


Oh, I was wondering what you put in there. LOL I have the water filter system for cooking and drinking so I use the filtered water for Keurig too.


----------



## Angela

Shizu said:


> Oh, I was wondering what you put in there. LOL I have the water filter system for cooking and drinking so I use the filtered water for Keurig too.


It does look kind of funny!  It's not as noticeable in natural lighting. I like have the filtered water right there by the machine and it being cold doesn't affect the temp of my coffee. With my old coffee maker I couldn't use the water from the fridge or my coffee wouldn't be hot enough!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I did the math. last semest I spent nearly 200 dollars on Starbuck and mickey d's coffee. Since getting my keurig I've spent 35 bucks max...mostly getting Iced Passion Tea Lemonade or Mickeyd's Ice Coffee


----------



## Leslie

I have the K60 at my office and the mini here at home. At home, I have my wonderful Saeco deluxe super-automatic espresso machine. I savor my two perfect cups of coffee every morning. The mini-K is great for making tea or a cup of decaf in the afternoon. Like Geoff said, it's also great when people are over -- they can make what they want. My Saeco is limited to whatever sort of beans are in it...usually Lavazza.

At the office, the K60 is great for coffee, tea, whatever. I've really enjoyed it since I got it as the office "Christmas present" back in December. 

I gave my son a mini for Christmas and it has been perfect for his dorm room. 

L


----------



## rho

Angela said:


> The location and position is working OK, but if there was something it could sit on that would allow me to slide it in and out that would be awesome. Sitting out at that angle seems to draw the eye to the electrical outlet. Any ideas?


I don't know if it would work but how about putting some of the felted pads they put under furniture on the rubber feet --- or a really pretty placemat.....

and have you tried the DaVinci hazelnut in your coffee - that is my standby - noticed the vanilla in your picture


----------



## Angela

rho said:


> I don't know if it would work but how about putting some of the felted pads they put under furniture on the rubber feet --- or a really pretty placemat.....
> 
> and have you tried the DaVinci hazelnut in your coffee - that is my standby - noticed the vanilla in your picture


I might give that a try. I am thinking about getting one of the K-cup carousels to sit in front of the outlet.

The vanilla is all I have been able to find locally that is not sugar free. It seems like everytime they restock the non-sugar free flavors disappear. The last time trip to the store they only had 2 bottles of the vanilla left so I got both! I will keep watching for the hazelnut.


----------



## crebel

I need to quit reading this and the coffee or tea thread.  You all are really tempting me.  I was thrilled to get a Cuisinart coffee maker that I can set to grind fresh beans and brew as such a step up from Mr. Coffee and Folgers; the thought of each cup being freshly brewed and changing flavors each time is really, really, really calling to me!


----------



## intinst

crebel said:


> I need to quit reading this and the coffee or tea thread. You all are really tempting me. I was thrilled to get a Cuisinart coffee maker that I can set to grind fresh beans and brew as such a step up from Mr. Coffee and Folgers; the thought of each cup being freshly brewed and changing flavors each time is really, really, really calling to me!


You do know that when you post something like that , it brings all us enablers around, like blood in the water for piranha's?


----------



## crebel

intinst said:


> You do know that when you post something like that , it brings all us enablers around, like blood in the water for piranha's?


I know - I think I am about to be sucked into the vortex! Since I am the only coffee/hot tea drinker and would love to have it for travel, I am thinking about starting with the K-mini shown above.


----------



## intinst

We own the Mini and really like it. Don't use it every day, still have a Bunn that is primary. But, love the idea that if either of us want something different AM or PM, it is available without a production. Plan to get the travel case, neither of our mothers drink coffee anymore and the DW suffers without her caffeine fix when we go up there.


----------



## drenee

Angela, could you put some kind of a pad under the coffee maker?  I know they make heat resistant pads.  Perhaps you could find one that fit under without showing.  
deb


----------



## Maxx

pidgeon92 said:


> I like mochas and lattes, so I bought a Rancilio Silvia two years ago....


Pidgeon, I have Miss Silvia and Rocky, too. I have had them for many many years and I love my latte in the morning. Before I got the Rancilio products I had a Capresso Machine and thought it was pretty good, until I met Miss Silvia.


----------



## katbird1

I've had my Keurig B60 for at least 2 years, I think - time flies - and am sipping Green Mtn. Island Coconut at the moment. Yummmmm.

Kathy


----------



## pidgeon92

Maxx said:


> Pidgeon, I have Miss Silvia and Rocky, too. I have had them for many many years and I love my latte in the morning. Before I got the Rancilio products I had a Capresso Machine and thought it was pretty good, until I met Miss Silvia.


I do love her.... But, if I ever have to replace her, I want one with a double-boiler!  The Rocky is a most excellent grinder, I have it as well.


----------



## KimmyA

We bought a B40 right before Christmas. My husband bought it for him but I use it more and I'm not even a coffee drinker. Green Mountain Cocoa for me.


----------



## klrodrigues

Anyone who likes, or has a Hubby that likes bold coffee?  I have 16 Coffee People's "Jet Fuel" k-cups I'd love to trade for something else.  Please let me know if you're interested!


----------



## sharyn

Angela said:


> OK, so my Keurig isn't as tall as my last coffee maker, so fits under the cabinets just fine. Problem is it won't open wide enough to insert the K-cup. The old coffee maker also wouldn't open up under the cabinet, but is very light weight so it was pulled out, filled, turned on and pushed back. The Keurig is too heavy and the rubber feet on the bottom grip the granite so tight that it will not slide. I have it sitting at a slight angle and pulled out just far enough so that I can open it up just enough to insert the K-cup. I could place it on the other end of the count in between the sink and cabinets, but I really didn't like the way it looked. Does anyone else have the same issue and what did you do? The location and position is working OK, but if there was something it could sit on that would allow me to slide it in and out that would be awesome. Sitting out at that angle seems to draw the eye to the electrical outlet. Any ideas?


I do have the exact same issue and just pulled it out far enough to be able to open it to insert the k-cups. I got my Keurig in December (as a QVC TSV because we had a lot of company coming for Christmas) after not drinking coffee for many years and am now drinking 2-3 cups a day. I couldn't live without it! I just got back from ten days in Tahiti and the thing I missed the most was my Keurig! (Well, and my Golden, too.<G>)

Sharyn


----------



## sharyn

klrodrigues said:


> Anyone who likes, or has a Hubby that likes bold coffee? I have 16 Coffee People's "Jet Fuel" k-cups I'd love to trade for something else. Please let me know if you're interested!


I have a sil who loves bold coffee! What would you like to trade for? (I bought the daughter/sil a Keurig after they visited us and loved ours so much.)

Sharyn


----------



## sharyn

Also...my very favorite is French Vanilla Coffee with egg nog instead of cream.  Talk about decadent!

Sharyn


----------



## Andra

OK, all you wonderful enablers. Thanks to several hours reading through the coffee or tea thread, I've just about decided that I NEED one of these things!
I have a question, though. Can anyone tell me the difference between the B60 and the B66?
I can get the B66 at Sam's (plus for instant gratification) and it includes 18 k-cups plus 72 more for about the same price as the B60 at Amazon.
not seeing much difference between the two...


----------



## Becks

I love mine. I use it mainly for teas and hot water for oatmeal in the morning. I have the B66 from Costco. There was a really great deal last Christmas. I think the B60 and B66 are essentially the same, just slightly different aesthetics. Maybe the B66 was packaged mostly for the warehouses?

There are a few places you can order samples from instead of a whole box to see what you like. I did my last order with Kenoza coffee. www.bigcatcoffees.com lets you too.


----------



## Leslie

www.keurig.com also has lots of sample (5 pak) boxes you can try of coffee, tea, and hot chocolate.

L


----------



## Leslie

Becks said:


> I love mine. I use it mainly for teas and hot water for oatmeal in the morning.


You need to check out the rice cooker thread, then you'll be buying a rice cooker to cook your oatmeal.  This place is dangerous...

L


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> You need to check out the rice cooker thread, then you'll be buying a rice cooker to cook your oatmeal.  This place is dangerous...
> 
> L


You could even cook it in the new rice cooker and then put it in a new Mr. Bento to take to the office and eat still hot!


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> You could even cook it in the new rice cooker and then put it in a new Mr. Bento to take to the office and eat still hot!


I was reading a review by a man who has a rice cooker in his office (he stores it in the file drawer) and cooks himself fresh rice every day for lunch!

L


----------



## sharyn

Leslie said:


> www.keurig.com also has lots of sample (5 pak) boxes you can try of coffee, tea, and hot chocolate.


Also, last I looked the Keurig site had free shipping.

Sharyn


----------



## Leslie

sharyn said:


> Also, last I looked the Keurig site had free shipping.
> 
> Sharyn


The last few times I ordered it was free shipping over $45.

L


----------



## Becks

Leslie said:


> You need to check out the rice cooker thread, then you'll be buying a rice cooker to cook your oatmeal.  This place is dangerous...
> 
> L


 I actually stayed away on purpose since I've always really wanted a rice cooker and didn't think I neeeeded one. I may have to take a peek...


----------



## Leslie

Becks said:


> I actually stayed away on purpose since I've always really wanted a rice cooker and didn't think I neeeeded one. I may have to take a peek...


A peek is required....


----------



## intinst

A peek may be all that is required!


----------



## ellesu

Well....I was headed to the netbook thread but the mention of coffee stopped me dead in my tracks! I have (and love) a Keurig Platinum.  As the weather heats up down my way, I am using the iced drink setting almost daily.  Good iced coffee!

Before the Keurig, I was drinking way too much coffee in the mornings trying to finish the pot.  Now, I have only one or two cups a morning.  I consider the Keurig a healthy choice.


----------



## Andra

OK, add me to the list of Keurig owners.  I stopped at Sam's on the way home and now have a B66.  It came with 90 samples and ONE of them was tea and ONE was hot chocolate and the rest were coffee.  But I have a Bed Bath and Beyond on the way home too, so I did get some other teas.
DH thought I was crazy, but when he got home and had one of the decaf coffees, he was hooked.  I think I've heard that story before...


----------



## ak rain

I would not mind one but don't like the trash collected with each cup. I have read article on reusing the kcup and purchase of fill your own kcup. this then takes away the idea of getting kcup variety pack or ease of use. Now if I can convice work- more diverse people less cleanup --might work.
Sylvia.


----------



## KindleGirl

How are the teas that you can buy for the Keurig? I'm not a coffee drinker and I don't see many teas available for the K in the stores, but I do see the Keurig website has a lot of different teas. Anyone try many of them yet? I see that someone said there is an "iced" version available....which model does that?

I keep telling myself I don't need one, but all of the posts are pretty convincing!


----------



## klrodrigues

I have tried the Celestial Seasoning Green Tea.  I love it!  It makes the perfect cup!


----------



## Leslie

KindleGirl said:


> How are the teas that you can buy for the Keurig? I'm not a coffee drinker and I don't see many teas available for the K in the stores, but I do see the Keurig website has a lot of different teas. Anyone try many of them yet? I see that someone said there is an "iced" version available....which model does that?
> 
> I keep telling myself I don't need one, but all of the posts are pretty convincing!


From the Keurig website I've tried: English breakfast (decaf and regular), Earl Grey, Peppermint, Chamomile, African Rooibos, and Green (all from Twinings). They were all good although the rooibos was my least favorite. I have also tried the Celestial Seasonings Green Tea but I liked the Twinings better.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

I have tried the Celestial Seasonings:
  Earl Grey - my favorite
  English Breakfast -  a picker-upper
  India Spice Chai - fine if you are a chai lover
  Mandarin Orange Spice Herbal - really nice - I normally like black tea.
All good - I regularly keep the Earl Grey in stock.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

How do you guys store your k-cups. I like the cute basket in the photo, but since the keurig is in mom's kitchen she organizes it. We have:








But I really like:


----------



## sharyn

I have the top one.

Kim (the OP) and I have begun trading K-Cups.  Would anyone be interested in a K-Cup trading thread?

Sharyn


----------



## Angela

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> How do you guys store your k-cups. I like the cute basket in the photo, but since the keurig is in mom's kitchen she organizes it. We have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I really like:


The basket in the picture is what I used to keep coffee filters in. It is OK for now, but I am thinking about getting one of the carousels you posted.


----------



## Shizu

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


>


I have this one.


----------



## ellesu

I have the second one (the spinning carousel).  It was a gift from my daughter and I really like it.  The only problem is that I don't like seeing an empty slot/circle.


----------



## sharyn

ellesu said:


> I have the second one (the spinning carousel). It was a gift from my daughter and I really like it. The only problem is that I don't like seeing an empty slot/circle.


LOL! I have the same problem! As soon as I use one, I have to fill the hole again. I've taken to leaving my favorite flavor (French Vanilla) in the drawer easily available so I don't have to keep filling the slots with it.<G>

Sharyn


----------



## geoffthomas

We have the top one at home.
And we also use a basket to keep some more in.
Of course there are still the extra boxes in the cupboard.
They who have the most cups at the end, win.  Right?
Or is that yarn, or crossstitch books or ........


----------



## Leslie

sharyn said:


> LOL! I have the same problem! As soon as I use one, I have to fill the hole again. I've taken to leaving my favorite flavor (French Vanilla) in the drawer easily available so I don't have to keep filling the slots with it.<G>
> 
> Sharyn


I do the exact same thing and I am sort of wondering, is the carousel really just for decoration? LOL.

L


----------



## Andra

So far the only teas that I have tried in the K-cups are the ones I could find locally.  I got 90 K-cups with my brewer and only ONE of them was tea.  Sheesh!
So I've had the Bigelow Green Tea and the Celestial Seasonings English Breakfast.
I guess it says something that I am actually drinking the green tea and finishing the mug - never done that before with green tea.
I'm also drinking tea on the way to work and managed to hold off on my Diet Coke until almost lunchtime.
But, the really cool thing (tea connoisseurs, please don't beat me up ) is that I can put my tea bag in my mug and just have the water come down at the right temperature.  Since I have different flavors in the bags, it gives me a variety until my various orders show up next week.


----------



## sharyn

geoffthomas said:


> They who have the most cups at the end, win. Right?
> Or is that yarn, or crossstitch books or ........


LOL! All of the above! Together with cross-stitch *projects* and TBR piles...and paper/embellishments, etc. for greeting cards and scrapbooking! I have so many books to read and projects to complete that I can never die!<VBG>

Sharyn


----------



## klrodrigues

I have my Decaf k-cups on a lazy-susan type thing & my regular in a basket, then my teas & DD hot chocolates are in another basket... LOL


----------



## farmwife99

klrodrigues said:


> I have my Decaf k-cups on a lazy-susan type thing & my regular in a basket, then my teas & DD hot chocolates are in another basket... LOL


I must be the only one that just puts the k-cups in a large ziplock bag and leave it in the cabinet. When someone what to brew they go get coffe, tea or hot chocolate out of the bag. I just don't have room on the counter for the k-cups to sit out. But I do LOVE my Keurig................ or guess I should say my DH's Keuring because I gave it to him for this birthday.


----------



## Angela

I have my open boxes of K-cups in my pantry. Hubby thinks I should get the K-cup rack witch holds 4 boxes










They also make one that holds 8 boxes, but I still think one of the racks would work better and then it could help hide the electrical outlet.


----------



## KindleGirl

If you are a customer of Kohl's and received one of their peel-off sale flyers, you can get a Keurig for a great price! Right now they have them on sale for the normal Keurig prices (Kohls is higher priced originally), but if you have a discount for 15%, 20% or 30% you can get a really good deal. I just went online and ordered the Keurig mini and was able to get it for $55.99! I ordered a few boxes of Kcups ($6.99 with discount) so the order went over $75 so it was free shipping too. Looks like it won't arrive for a couple of weeks but I'm not in any hurry. If you're in the market for a Keurig, go check it out. They have the mini and one other model, but I don't remember which one. 

www.kohls.com


----------



## Dori

I have my Keurig and do not need anything right now from Kohl's so will stop by and use my 30% peeler on K-cups.


----------



## Leslie

Kindlegirl, thanks for the heads up! I am going to merge this thread with the other one we already have on Keurig coffee makers. Just trying to keep things neat and tidy.

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## sharyn

Leslie said:


> Kindlegirl, thanks for the heads up! I am going to merge this thread with the other one we already have on Keurig coffee makers. Just trying to keep things neat and tidy.
> 
> Leslie
> Global Mod


Thanks, Leslie. But where is that? We've been having this discussion here for a couple of weeks now. We'd also like to start a K-Cup trading thread. Would that be okay?

Sharyn


----------



## Leslie

I think there are some traders who are already posting in this thread. I merged the two together...how about if we keep this thread for all things Keurig, all the time, including trading cups.

Does that work for everyone?

L


----------



## sharyn

Leslie said:


> I think there are some traders who are already posting in this thread. I merged the two together...how about if we keep this thread for all things Keurig, all the time, including trading cups.
> 
> Does that work for everyone?
> 
> L


Kim (the OP) and I traded...I don't know if anyone else has. I don't care where the posts are, really, as long as we have a place to hang out a bit.<G>

Sharyn


----------



## KimmyA

ellesu said:


> I have the second one (the spinning carousel). It was a gift from my daughter and I really like it. The only problem is that I don't like seeing an empty slot/circle.


I have that same problem. I like to see it full. But I'm running low on hot cocoa and my rack is about half empty. I've GOT to get to the store soon!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Andra said:


> So far the only teas that I have tried in the K-cups are the ones I could find locally. I got 90 K-cups with my brewer and only ONE of them was tea. Sheesh!
> So I've had the Bigelow Green Tea and the Celestial Seasonings English Breakfast.
> I guess it says something that I am actually drinking the green tea and finishing the mug - never done that before with green tea.
> I'm also drinking tea on the way to work and managed to hold off on my Diet Coke until almost lunchtime.
> But, the really cool thing (tea connoisseurs, please don't beat me up ) is that I can put my tea bag in my mug and just have the water come down at the right temperature. Since I have different flavors in the bags, it gives me a variety until my various orders show up next week.


We don't beat people up. We gently point out that loose leaf tea tastes better and is better for you then bagged tea. A good tea infuser (ie a basket infuser) costs as little as $8 and takes no time to clean out. Your purchase of loose leaf costs less then tea bags, is more healthy, gives you more varieties of tea to drink, and tastes better. Then we suggest that they see if there is a Tevana store near them were they can go and smell many teas and get some help finding a few teas that they will like.

Then we sit back and wait for yet another convert to the loose leaf tea world (or Fancy Pants Tea FPT) and smile.

Of course this is all hypothetical assuming that a tea drink wanders into a coffee topic and sees your post.


----------



## Andra

ProfCrash said:


> We don't beat people up. We gently point out that loose leaf tea tastes better and is better for you then bagged tea. A good tea infuser (ie a basket infuser) costs as little as $8 and takes no time to clean out. Your purchase of loose leaf costs less then tea bags, is more healthy, gives you more varieties of tea to drink, and tastes better. Then we suggest that they see if there is a Tevana store near them were they can go and smell many teas and get some help finding a few teas that they will like.
> 
> Then we sit back and wait for yet another convert to the loose leaf tea world (or Fancy Pants Tea FPT) and smile.
> 
> Of course this is all hypothetical assuming that a tea drink wanders into a coffee topic and sees your post.


Thanks Prof.
I've been looking around a little bit - you'd think Austin would have a tea shop of some kind, wouldn't you?
But I just caved and got my 2nd Keurig. It's the cute little personal one. I discovered that I NEEDED one at the office and I can lock it in a cabinet when I leave. I'm drinking mostly tea, so odds are pretty high that I will eventually join the FPT world.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Andra said:


> Thanks Prof.
> I've been looking around a little bit - you'd think Austin would have a tea shop of some kind, wouldn't you?
> But I just caved and got my 2nd Keurig. It's the cute little personal one. I discovered that I NEEDED one at the office and I can lock it in a cabinet when I leave. I'm drinking mostly tea, so odds are pretty high that I will eventually join the FPT world.


There are a couple of great online stores that we can point you too and we are pretty good at making suggestions. If there is a World Market by you you will find the Republic of Tea. I started with their loose leaf teas and gradually moved up to Teavana and Tea Gschwender. The Republic of Tea loose leaf teas are a good starting place. They are a bit more heavily flavor infused then the slightly better teas (in my opinion) but I did enjoy them. They tend to be a bit more expensive and they don't have as large a selection as I like. But they are easily found in stores and a good way to get a feel for flavors that you like and don't like. THis can help you with shopping on line at places like Teavana and Gschwender.

If you make your way to Friendswood, Dallas, Houston, or San Antonio you can find a Teavana there to visit.

http://www.teaembassy.com/ This is a tea store I found online that looks kind of cool. The Tea Embassy. They look to be a bit more expensive then the online stores but they might be a good place to go to smell some tea and taste some tea.


----------



## lynninva

OK - I gave in - my husband thinks I'm crazy (but that is nothing new  ). I went out and bought the Platinum (B70) Keurig at Bed Bath & Beyond yesterday. I have been staying away from the Accessories thread, but I guess the enablers are everywhere on KBoards.

With a 20% off coupon, it was about $135 for the Platinum version. I liked the option of the setting for iced beverages; I will try that for both coffee & tea.

I told him this is really my Mother's Day gift. He gave me 'mad' money to spend when we went to the beach last week. I spent the week reading my Kindle on the beach (secure in a Trendy Digital pouch), not out shopping, so I had the cash to spend on the Keurig.

I haven't gone to the Keurig site yet for K-cups. I may look for another BB&B coupon or a Kohl's coupon to see what I can pickup for a discounted price locally first.


----------



## rho

lynninva said:


> With a 20% off coupon, it was about $135 for the Platinum version. I liked the option of the setting for iced beverages; I will try that for both coffee & tea.


so what is the setting for iced beverages?? Do tell....


----------



## lynninva

rho said:


> so what is the setting for iced beverages?? Do tell....


There is a 4 oz setting that you dispense into a glass with ice. So it should be a strong brewed beverage to offset the diluting by the ice.

I like the idea of instant gratification - I can have iced coffee even if I don't have old, cold coffee sitting around.


----------



## KindleGirl

Those of you that have the Platinum version of the Keurig: do you use and like the "iced" option? I just ordered the mini K, but I'm thinking about getting the Platinum version instead since I could get it for about $125 at Kohls. I'm stuck trying to decide if it's worth the extra money for the platinum version as opposed to the mini version. I'm not a coffee drinker so it would only be used for tea and hot chocolate. But I'm thinking if it can do hot as well as cold drinks, several different size of drinks, and fits a travel mug, etc. then it may be worth it to cut out several steps. I probably wouldn't be traveling with it much so I don't think portability is a big factor. Anyone care to give their thoughts on the mini vs. platinum (or similar version)? I have to decide by tomorrow as the sale goes off then.


----------



## sharyn

My mom has the mini and I have the B66. She got the mini because she doesn't drink that much coffee (and lives alone), and I think she's sorry now because it's nowhere as easy to use as the B66. Evidently, you have to go through a proper sequence of events in order to get a cup of something from the mini...not nearly as simple as just pushing a button.

Sharyn


----------



## Rasputina

KindleGirl said:


> Those of you that have the Platinum version of the Keurig: do you use and like the "iced" option? I just ordered the mini K, but I'm thinking about getting the Platinum version instead since I could get it for about $125 at Kohls. I'm stuck trying to decide if it's worth the extra money for the platinum version as opposed to the mini version. I'm not a coffee drinker so it would only be used for tea and hot chocolate. But I'm thinking if it can do hot as well as cold drinks, several different size of drinks, and fits a travel mug, etc. then it may be worth it to cut out several steps. I probably wouldn't be traveling with it much so I don't think portability is a big factor. Anyone care to give their thoughts on the mini vs. platinum (or similar version)? I have to decide by tomorrow as the sale goes off then.


I'll admit, I don't understand the popularity of this machine, but if you are not a coffee drinker why not invest in a really good tea maker? The Zarafina tea maker steeps tea at the perfect temp and time based on the type of tea ( black, white, green, herbal) and strength and you have the freedom of using any tea loose or bagged and aren't locked into buying little cups. Making iced tea is extremely easy, brew the tea on strong and pour over ice in a glass.


----------



## Anju 

Oh - do you have to buy "cups" for the Keurig?  That would be a deal breaker for me!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The coffee comes in K Cups that you use once to make your coffee, tea, or hot cocoa. 

I have seen posts about a reusable K Cup that you fill with your own grounds. Somewhere in this topic, someone posted a link to a page that walked people through the process of reusing a K Cup with your own grounds. 

I don't drink coffee so I would not buy one. If I did drink coffee, I probably would go with a french press and grind my own beans. I have a feeling that the coffee would taste better and would be less expensive. But that is me.


----------



## sharyn

My B66 came with a reusable K-Cup that you can fill with your own coffee.

Sharyn


----------



## Anju 

We have guys on the street corners, well a couple of corners, selling coffee beans from Oaxaca or Chiapas but I usually by-pass them because I drink instant coffee - ducks and runs -


----------



## ellesu

KindleGirl said:


> Those of you that have the Platinum version of the Keurig: do you use and like the "iced" option? I just ordered the mini K, but I'm thinking about getting the Platinum version instead since I could get it for about $125 at Kohls. I'm stuck trying to decide if it's worth the extra money for the platinum version as opposed to the mini version. I'm not a coffee drinker so it would only be used for tea and hot chocolate. But I'm thinking if it can do hot as well as cold drinks, several different size of drinks, and fits a travel mug, etc. then it may be worth it to cut out several steps. I probably wouldn't be traveling with it much so I don't think portability is a big factor. Anyone care to give their thoughts on the mini vs. platinum (or similar version)? I have to decide by tomorrow as the sale goes off then.


I only have the Platinum so I can't speak to the mini, but....I really do like using the iced option. I don't know what it does differently *brew-wise* from the other settings, but I've used the iced setting for coffee and tea K-cups and both are good. Just....don't wait to add honey until after your tea is brewed and has flowed out over the ice.  It'll never mix and you'll just be _forced_ to eat it all nice and cold off the spoon -- unless you want to wast it!


----------



## Andra

The mini doesn't have a water reservoir - so each time you want to use it, you have to add the water.  As much as we are using the B66 here at home, I don't think the mini would go over as well.  Someone would be making a mess with the water...


----------



## Leslie

sharyn said:


> My mom has the mini and I have the B66. She got the mini because she doesn't drink that much coffee (and lives alone), and I think she's sorry now because it's nowhere as easy to use as the B66. Evidently, you have to go through a proper sequence of events in order to get a cup of something from the mini...not nearly as simple as just pushing a button.
> 
> Sharyn


Actually, the mini is very easy to use. Put the k-cup in, add the water, press brew. Simple. The drawback is that it has to heat up the water individually for each cup of coffee which takes about 2 1/2 to 3 minutes. So in an office or at home with a bunch of people, it would be a nuisance. I got one for my son for his dorm room: perfect. Then I bought one for here at home, mostly for making one cup of tea in the afternoon, or a cup of decaf. I use my beloved Saeco for my morning coffee.

I got the B60 for my office which is perfect there. It has a water reservoir and we leave it on all day.

I think the important thing is to pick the right machine for the right setting. The mini is small and compact, good for traveling, good for a dorm, good for one person.

L


----------



## KindleGirl

Yippeaa! My K mini arrived today! I've registered my machine and was looking over the kcup selections that are available to order. I will probably use the offer of the 2 free boxes on their site but want to make good choices of course. These are the ones I am looking at:

pomegranate berry tea
mango tea
lemon blueberry tea
peppermint tea
african rooibus tea
chai tea

Anyone try these in the kcups and love any of them?? If you do, let me know what brand you like. Several are offered in multiple brands.

Also, I LOVE the smell of coffee but when I've tried it, it is just too bitter for me, even with creamer. Anyone have a suggestion for a nice coffee for me to try? Maybe I'm just trying the wrong kinds. With the kcups there are so many varieties that I am hoping to find something that might fit my tastes.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Went to Costcos a couple of months ago and found that they sell k-cups. Of course they sell it in HUGE quantities at 108 k-cups per box (96 per box for hot chocolate, which isn't listed on the website)...but I thought you guys would like to know. here's the link: http://www.costco.com/Browse/Productgroup.aspx?Prodid=11236116&search=k-cups&Mo=0&cm_re=1_en-_-Top_Left_Nav-_-Top_search&lang=en-US&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&Sp=S&N=5000043&whse=BC&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntk=Text_Search&Dr=P_CatalogName:BC&Ne=4000000&D=k-cups&Ntt=k-cups&No=0&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1

Keurig® Brewing System 
Replacement K-Cups® 
108 K-Cups (Hot Cocoa: 96 K-Cups)

they are all priced at 48.99 online:
Green Mountain Nantucket Blend 
Timothy's Columbian Decaffeinated 
Tully's French Roast 
Green Mountain Nantucket Blend
Gloria Jean's Hazelnut
Caribou Blend
Celestial Seasonings English Breakfast Tea


----------



## Angela

KindleGirl said:


> Also, I LOVE the smell of coffee but when I've tried it, it is just too bitter for me, even with creamer. Anyone have a suggestion for a nice coffee for me to try? Maybe I'm just trying the wrong kinds. With the kcups there are so many varieties that I am hoping to find something that might fit my tastes.


Some I have tried that are very smooth with no bitterness are:

Caribou's Caribou Blend - I could drink it black with no sweetner.
VanHoutte's French Vanilla - Very smooth, is a great afternoon blend or after dinner.
Tully's Kona Blend - super yummy and my absolute favorite!!
Any of your Breakfast Blends will tend to be Mild roast so they won't be as bitter.

Did your Mini Keurig come with the book of coffee descriptions? If it did I suggest you read through it. It does a great job of describing the roasting process and the differences in them, and their descriptions of the coffees have been pretty accurate. I would recommend if you don't like strong or bitter coffee to stick to the Mild blends.


----------



## Leslie

KindleGirl said:


> Yippeaa! My K mini arrived today! I've registered my machine and was looking over the kcup selections that are available to order. I will probably use the offer of the 2 free boxes on their site but want to make good choices of course. These are the ones I am looking at:


Okay...my experiments:



> pomegranate berry tea


Tried the Gloria Jean's version. I liked this one a lot.



> mango tea


Also Gloria Jean's. Very good.



> lemon blueberry tea


Haven't tried.


> peppermint tea


I have this from Twining's. Very good.



> african rooibus tea


Also from Twining's. It was okay but I won't buy again.



> chai tea


Haven't tried.

L


----------



## Andra

I got a sample box of Gloria Jean's teas.  So far, my favorite has been the Mango.


----------



## KindleGirl

Thanks for the suggestions Leslie, Angela and Andra! Looks like the mango tea is well liked so far. I think I will try that one when I go to order. I got a couple teas (mandarin orange and earl grey) with my machine and still need to try those. I'll have to see if I can find a sample pack of the mild coffees to try. I did get a Caribou and French Vanilla that Angela suggested (came with the machine) so I guess I have a couple to try there, but thought they still might be too strong since they are considered "med" roast. Gee, I wish they gave you one of everything with the machine!!


----------



## Bren S.

Hmmm I will definitely be looking into a Keurig


----------



## Bren S.

Which Keurig is best for making iced tea?


----------



## Bren S.

Just ordered the Platinum Keurig,and a bunch of coffee,some tea,and some hot chocolate.
Thanks all for the great thread that helped me discover this wonderful product.
I can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## Leslie

Sugar said:


> Just ordered the Platinum Keurig,and a bunch of coffee,some tea,and some hot chocolate.
> Thanks all for the great thread that helped me discover this wonderful product.
> I can't wait for it to get here.


Oh, great! Welcome to the club. Where did you order it from?

L


----------



## Bren S.

Thanks.
I ordered it from Keurig's website.They were offering free shipping,and I also scored some coffee club discounts which took 10% off,and some free sample packs.
So I look forward to it's arrival


----------



## Angela

Sugar said:


> Thanks.
> I ordered it from Keurig's website.They were offering free shipping,and I also scored some coffee club discounts which took 10% off,and some free sample packs.
> So I look forward to it's arrival


Congrats on your Keurig! That is the one I got for Mothers' Day. I haven't tried the iced tea setting on it yet. Prehaps today! 

You are going to love it! I have gotten so used to the better tasting coffee that I ordered a Dr Pepper at our favorite breakfast taco place this morning. I decided I would wait until we got back to the house to have my coffee! I don't seem to want coffee from anyplace but home now!


----------



## sharyn

I just got the Green Mountain Coffee catalog in the mail...Wow!!! Way too many choices in K-Cups!

If you join their CafeExpress club (basically, just an auto-ship of your favorite flavor/s), you get $2 off every box of K-Cups and free shipping on 4 or more boxes.

www.greenmountaincoffee.com/cafeexpress

Sharyn


----------



## geoffthomas

sharyn said:


> I just got the Green Mountain Coffee catalog in the mail...Wow!!! Way too many choices in K-Cups!
> 
> If you join their CafeExpress club (basically, just an auto-ship of your favorite flavor/s), you get $2 off every box of K-Cups and free shipping on 4 or more boxes.
> 
> www.greenmountaincoffee.com/cafeexpress
> 
> Sharyn


And after 10 shipments, you become a platinum member and get $.50 more per box off.


----------



## vsch

My daughter is moving out in two weeks (doing the happy dance), she just finished a double masters program and got a job in Newport, RI and a place to live. Her bday is tomorrow and I bought her a Keurig at BJs. It came with 88 cups of regular, decaf and hot chocolate. I was going to buy her a vacuum since her place has carpet....but this is so much more fun!!!  Hope she likes it!


----------



## Bren S.

My Keurig will be here Friday and I can't wait 

Now it's a matter of what to try 1st when it gets here hehe

Do any of you buy your *k-cups* thru amazon? I noticed they have some great prices.


----------



## sharyn

Oh, darn...now I'm spending money at Amazon for K-Cups!  Oy!  Ordered Gloria Jean's French Vanilla (which I adore), Emeril's French Vanilla (haven't tried yet), and Timothy's Cinammon Pastry...

Yum-O!

Sharyn


----------



## Dori

I just joined the Cafe Express at Greenmountaincoffee.com You get $2 off every box of K-cups.  The neat thing is for signing up they give two boxes (24 K-cups each) of coffee of your choice.  Can't wait to receive the new Perfect Peach.


----------



## Bren S.

sharyn said:


> Oh, darn...now I'm spending money at Amazon for K-Cups! Oy! Ordered Gloria Jean's French Vanilla (which I adore), Emeril's French Vanilla (haven't tried yet), and Timothy's Cinammon Pastry...
> 
> Yum-O!
> 
> Sharyn


hehehe Yep but the prices on Amazon are really good 
I ordered Timothy's Cinnamon Pastry as well..I also got the Pumpkin by Timothy's too...usually a Fall thing for me but I love the pumpkin coffee's so thought I would give it a try


----------



## Bren S.

Dori said:


> I just joined the Cafe Express at Greenmountaincoffee.com You get $2 off every box of K-cups. The neat thing is for signing up they give two boxes (24 K-cups each) of coffee of your choice. Can't wait to receive the new Perfect Peach.


Wow good deal I will have to check that out  thanks for posting


----------



## Tripp

I have the Platinum and love, love, love it.  Instant gratification.  I drink the Green Mountain Dark Magic most of the time.  I like my coffee dark.  My DH and 17 YO drink Earl Grey.  My DH thinks we are spending more on the cups, but I keep saying, "Not when we were throwing away an average of 1/2 a pot of coffee every day".  I am doing the Green Mountain Cafe Express and love it so far.  I am not really fond of the hot chocolate.  Does anyone else drink the chocolate K cups and like it.  If so, what are you getting?


----------



## Angela

Tripp said:


> I have the Platinum and love, love, love it. Instant gratification. I drink the Green Mountain Dark Magic most of the time. I like my coffee dark. My DH and 17 YO drink Earl Grey. My DH thinks we are spending more on the cups, but I keep saying, "Not when we were throwing away an average of 1/2 a pot of coffee every day". I am doing the Green Mountain Cafe Express and love it so far. I am not really fond of the hot chocolate. Does anyone else drink the chocolate K cups and like it. If so, what are you getting?


I find the chocolate a little on the weak side and end up adding additional hot chocolate mix to it.


----------



## Dori

I find the hot chocolate powder does not all come out of the K-cup.  I do shake it well and tap it on the counter first but if you open it when the brewing is finished there is still a lot of the powder in the cup.

I noticed in their catalog that Green Mountain has a different hot chocolate.  I have not tried that one.


----------



## klrodrigues

Sharyn... that Cinnamon Pastry Is sounding good!  Think I may have to get some of that next.  

Sugar, I am a Pumkin coffee lover to so please ;et me know what you think.

Dori, My daughter has tried the Green Mountain Hot Chocolate & she likes it.  I believe it is a little weaker than packaged but it is good.


----------



## Andra

I haven't liked any of the hot chocolates that I have tried.  But I like really dark chocolate, so that may be part of the problem.  I have used my regular mix in the cup and just used the hot water from the Keurig and that works well - it's even faster than the microwave since the water is already hot.


----------



## sharyn

I have Cafe Escape's dark chocolate, Bellacino's gourmet hot chocolate, and Timothy's white chocolate, as well as the plain hot chocolate that came with it (that I can't remember the name of offhand).  I haven't tried any of them yet, having too much fun with the coffees! 

But I also read somewhere that people were making coffee with a K-Cup, then changing to a hot chocolate K-Cup and brewing that into their coffee.  Kind of a mocha thing.  Sounds yummy!

Sharyn


----------



## KimmyA

I drink the Green Mountain Hot Cocoa and like it fine.

However, as Dori mentioned, I need to tap it all to one side before placing it into the machine. It works better that way.


----------



## rho

I don't have a Keurig yet but I noticed on my Friday Sale that these are on sale today only 
  
 

I don't know how these compare to the regular prices since I don't have one but figured I would mention it ...

btw if people use this link do they still give credit here

_--- updated links with affiliate code_


----------



## stormhawk

I got a Keurig Mini from QVC (it was either a Today's Special Value, or it was just a really good price, don't remember any longer), and it was love from the first cup. I had been using an old Black and Decker Cup-at-a-Time with the #1 Melitta filters, which I love, but the Keurig is even simpler to deal with. It would be nice to have one that could brew into a travel mug, though, so I may consider upgrading at some point in the future (and then I could take the mini to work).

So far my favorite coffees have been Coffee People's Black Tiger and Wake Up Call, and Timothy's Cinnamon Pastry. Oh, and Gloria Jean's Mudslide.

And some others.

Darn the folks at Alpine Valley Coffee and their samplers ...


----------



## pidgeon92

rho said:


> btw if people use this link do they still give credit here


No. You need to use the link-maker to add the links to your post, as that adds the KindleBoards affiliate codes.... I shall update them for you.


----------



## sharyn

stormhawk said:


> Darn the folks at Alpine Valley Coffee and their samplers ...


Ack! Another enabler! Just what I didn't need -- another site with K-Cups!<G>

Sharyn


----------



## geoffthomas

stormhawk said:


> I got a Keurig Mini from QVC (it was either a Today's Special Value, or it was just a really good price, don't remember any longer), and it was love from the first cup. I had been using an old Black and Decker Cup-at-a-Time with the #1 Melitta filters, which I love, but the Keurig is even simpler to deal with. It would be nice to have one that could brew into a travel mug, though, so I may consider upgrading at some point in the future (and then I could take the mini to work).
> 
> So far my favorite coffees have been Coffee People's Black Tiger and Wake Up Call, and Timothy's Cinnamon Pastry. Oh, and Gloria Jean's Mudslide.
> 
> And some others.
> 
> Darn the folks at Alpine Valley Coffee and their samplers ...


The "regular" Keurig (called the special edition on their site) has a removeable drip pan that allows enough height for a travel mug to fit underneath. The re-use of a Keurig kup (extra bold ones recommended) will fill the travel mug by first a tall mug and then either another tall or a regular or even a cup for the second use will fill the travel mug nicely.


----------



## klrodrigues

sharyn said:


> *snip
> But I also read somewhere that people were making coffee with a K-Cup, then changing to a hot chocolate K-Cup and brewing that into their coffee. Kind of a mocha thing. Sounds yummy!
> 
> Sharyn


That sounds wonderful.. I'll have to try that... wonder if they use really big cups


----------



## sharyn

klrodrigues said:


> That sounds wonderful.. I'll have to try that... wonder if they use really big cups


I use a 16oz mug (most of the time). I drip the large size and then re-drip the small size and it's perfect for that mug. Leaves me just a smidgen of room to put cream in.

Sharyn


----------



## Dori

I use a 16 oz mug also.  I do not like strong coffee.  I use the middle 7 1/4 oz button twice.  I used to do the 9 1/4 and 5 1/4 and would forget which one I had done.  Old folks have to compensate-I finally realized the middle button twice would be the same amount.


----------



## sharyn

I just made a half-hot cocoa K-Cup (small button) and half cappuccino K-Cup (middle button), with just a smidgen of egg nog (my "cream" of choice)...what a yummy way to start the day!

Sharyn


----------



## Cindy416

We don't have one, but my great-niece had one on her bridal registry, so I bought it for her as a wedding/shower gift. I got the sweetest thank you note from her, saying how excited she was to receive the Keurig. I don't know much about it, as we use Cuisinart or Bunn standard coffeemakers. The Keurig looks really great, though. We'll stick with our standard coffeemakers for now, though.


----------



## Bren S.

Have any of you tried the Torani flavored syrups??
They work great in coffee, tea and even mixed with sparkling water.
I bought these sugar free vanilla to go with my coffee from my new Keurig(arrived yesterday) and it really adds a yummy flavor.
They have all different flavors,and I really like the sugar free.


----------



## sharyn

I've seen the Torani syrups, but not used any.  Good idea!

Sharyn


----------



## rho

I use the DaVinci Syrups in my coffee from my regular pot (no Keurig yet--I will figure a way to justify it someday though)


----------



## Rasputina

Sugar said:


> Have any of you tried the Torani flavored syrups??
> They work great in coffee, tea and even mixed with sparkling water.
> I bought these sugar free vanilla to go with my coffee from my new Keurig(arrived yesterday) and it really adds a yummy flavor.
> They have all different flavors,and I really like the sugar free.


They also work great in Italian sodas. I use them sometimes in iced tea, but mostly I use them when making chai lattes and Italian sodas. The pumpkin spice flavor is awesome in chai lattes and I use guava a lot in Italian soda. For those that don't know it's basically ice, Italian soda water, syrup of choice and a slash of milk or cream on the top. I can't do the sugar free though, I hate the after taste, but then I don't use any artificial sweeteners so I'm not accustomed to the taste of them.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Sugar said:


> Have any of you tried the Torani flavored syrups??
> They work great in coffee, tea and even mixed with sparkling water.
> I bought these sugar free vanilla to go with my coffee from my new Keurig(arrived yesterday) and it really adds a yummy flavor.
> They have all different flavors,and I really like the sugar free.


I believe they also sell these at Sams Club


----------



## NurseLisa

Can someone recommend a coffee maker that makes coffee really hot?  We always end up having to zap our coffee in the microwave after pouring it out of the coffee pot.   We currently have a cuisenart which doesnt make the coffee hot enough for us.


----------



## Angela

NurseLisa said:


> Can someone recommend a coffee maker that makes coffee really hot? We always end up having to zap our coffee in the microwave after pouring it out of the coffee pot.  We currently have a cuisenart which doesnt make the coffee hot enough for us.


That is the problem I used to have with my old coffee maker. My Keurig coffee maker has adjustabale temp control and it is great!


----------



## Dori

Just kicking back with a cup of Southern Pecan.  Smells wonderful.

Keurig temps range from 187 to 192 degrees.  I brew at 192.


----------



## KindleGirl

I have tried a couple different coffees and do not care for them...I'm not really a coffee person. I have 17 cups of Gloria Jean's Butter Toffee and 17 cups of Green Mountain Breakfast Blend. Anyone interested in trading them for tea cups?


----------



## rho

just got an email from Amazon and they have Keurig cups on sale -

Amazon.com Exclusive: K-Cups Pre-Sale

Coffee People Wake Up Call K-Cups for Keurig Brewers (Pack of 50)
$29.99 $19.00

Coffee People Donut Shop K-Cups for Keurig Brewers (Pack of 50)
$29.99 $19.00

Coffee People Jet Fuel K-Cups for Keurig Brewers (Pack of 50)
$29.99 $19.00

Coffee People Black Tiger K-Cups for Keurig Brewers (Pack of 50)
$29.99 $19.00

Gloria Jean's Hazelnut K-Cups for Keurig Brewers (Pack of 50)
$29.99 $19.00

you would think I am obsessing about a Keurig wouldn't you


----------



## klrodrigues

ooohh, I love the Donut Shop.. it is delish


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I took advantage of the Amazon K-cup pre sale Rho. My hubby loves Jet Fuel and Black Tiger and I ordered Wake Up Call. I have a box of Donut Shop. About .38 for a cuppa, not bad.


----------



## Angela

GreatCoffee.com is offering 4 Boxes fo K-Cups for $46.00 and free shipping. You usually have to buy 6 boxes to get free shipping! This includes all K-cups, Hot Cocoa and their 24 pack Samplers. You can still save more by buying 6 boxes, but if 6 at a time is more than you need, this is a pretty good deal and free shipping to boot! 

http://www.greatcoffee.com/kgbrdetail.cfm/ID.B3G1F

Offer expires June 29, 2009.

edited to include expiration date


----------



## Ruby296

Angela said:


> GreatCoffee.com is offering 4 Boxes fo K-Cups for $46.00 and free shipping. You usually have to buy 6 boxes to get free shipping! This includes all K-cups, Hot Cocoa and their 24 pack Samplers. You can still save more by buying 6 boxes, but if 6 at a time is more than you need, this is a pretty good deal and free shipping to boot!
> 
> http://www.greatcoffee.com/kgbrdetail.cfm/ID.B3G1F
> 
> Offer expires June 29, 2009.
> 
> edited to include expiration date


Thanks for this info and thread! Have you ordered from them before?


----------



## Bren S.

I just had Gloria Jeans Mango Tea today and it was wonderful.
Anyone else tried this kind of tea??What did you think??


----------



## Angela

Sugar said:


> I just had Gloria Jeans Mango Tea today and it was wonderful.
> Anyone else tried this kind of tea??What did you think??


I have been enjoying the coffees so much I haven't even tried the teas yet! Guess I should!


----------



## Spiritwind 1

*Hi, not been in too many discussions yet, a newbie. . . LOL got my Kindle DX last week and have so enjoyed reading all the threads! Yes, I have a Keurig and love it. Great machine and love setting the temp. control hot, hot and more hot! I love the kona coffees, but also like the morning blends. . 
It is great for putting a tea bag of any kind in and just put the water through an empty cup holder directly onto the tea bag. Heats the water just fine. Makes a fine cup of tea. Love the machine.
Have a great day all! nancy*


----------



## geoffthomas

Tried the Green Mountain Peach flavored coffee.
I think it is one of their seasonal ones.

I did not dislike it........
But I did not love it either.
There are a lot of the fruity coffees that I am not liking.

Just sayin......


----------



## Dori

I enjoy The Perfect Peach, and yes it is a seasonal one.  My favorite used to be Hazelnut and they changed it and now I don't care for it and even the aroma is unpleasant to me.


----------



## kevindorsey

NurseLisa said:


> Can someone recommend a coffee maker that makes coffee really hot? We always end up having to zap our coffee in the microwave after pouring it out of the coffee pot.  We currently have a cuisenart which doesnt make the coffee hot enough for us.


Macdonals I hear always serves their coffee very hot..


----------



## Buttercup

You people are soooo bad for my wallet   Now I want one of these, and of course, I don't want the cheap one, I want the Platinum!


----------



## geoffthomas

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> You people are soooo bad for my wallet  Now I want one of these, and of course, I don't want the cheap one, I want the Platinum!


Yes.
You do.
Of course.

Just sayin......(and enabling)


----------



## Buttercup

Guess I should work some more overtime!


----------



## Dori

You are worth it Buttercup.


----------



## lynninva

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> You people are soooo bad for my wallet  Now I want one of these, and of course, I don't want the cheap one, I want the Platinum!


I felt the same way - if I was buying, I wanted the Platinum. Got one with cash my husband gave me for Mother's Day.

Check around for best prices. I used a 20% off coupon at Bed, Bath & Beyond to get it for a good price in May. If you are not on their e-mail list, you can sign up on-line & get a coupon for 20% off to use in the store (good for about 2 weeks, I think).


----------



## Dori

FYI  Bed, Bath and Beyond (at least here in my hometown) honors coupons no matter how long expired.


----------



## Shizu

Dori said:


> FYI Bed, Bath and Beyond (at least here in my hometown) honors coupons no matter how long expired.


Same with Bed, Bath and Beyond near my house. I got 20% coupons by mail all the time so I keep everyone of them and use them as I need to.  The guy at the register told me that I can use more than one coupon in one transaction.


----------



## Buttercup

Well you bad bad enablers, I've got my 20% off Bed Bath and Beyond coupon in hand and am off to see if they have the Platinum brewer.  Wish me luck


----------



## LibraryGirl

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> You people are soooo bad for my wallet  Now I want one of these, and of course, I don't want the cheap one, I want the Platinum!


I really need to stop reading the Kindleboards. I want one, too!! (and an Oberon cover for my nesw DX...and that's all I need...and this lamp...hahaha-for those of you familiar with Steve Martin's The Jerk) Question...does the 66 model at Sam's and Costco do the ice beverage thing or is it just the platinum model.


----------



## Buttercup

Success!!

I got my new toy, it's all unpacked and sitting on my kitchen counter. I have the instructions and sample box of k-cups in the living room with me so I can read up on how to use it and see what kind of coffee it came with. I was tempted to buy some of the k-cups while I was there but resisted until I try what I have to see what I like. As soon as I get my next BB&B coupon I'll go get a stand for the cups and or the My K-cup filter (anyone used this?).

My dentist office has the Keurig and I had the Caribou coffee there which was pretty good, can't wait to try some others.


----------



## Bren S.

I have the Platinum Keurig as well and I love it.Definitely a good choice. 



I bought the carousel through Amazon :



and the reusable my k-cup:



as well as lots of coffee's and tea's from Amazon at great prices,their's are usually double packs.A few examples:







Great deals I thought 

They also have teas,and hot chocolate's for the Keurig


----------



## Buttercup

Just had my first cup.  I tried the french roast nad it was very yummy!  I like a nice bold cup of coffee so it was perfect.


----------



## Dori

Funny, I just set out my K-cup for tomorrow morning and selected Caribou Morning Blend.

Congratulations on your purchase.  You cannot get the K-cups cheaper than getting a box at BB&B when you have a 20% coupon.

I wish you had some of mine,  I have a big stack, been saving for long time and they honor them whenever.


----------



## Buttercup

Thanks Dori!  I usually toss my BB&B coupons since I don't shop there very often but I happened to get a new one in the mail recently and still had it around.  I won't be throwing them away from now on!


----------



## lynninva

LibraryGirl said:


> Question...does the 66 model at Sam's and Costco do the ice beverage thing or is it just the platinum model.


I think the Platinum is the only one with an 'official' iced beverage setting. But I find that I don't usually use that setting for iced tea or coffee. Basically, it just makes a very strong cup of coffee/tea. I think it is 4 ounces, designed to be brewed into a cup with ice.

I've used Celestial Seasonings Black Tea or a strong coffee flavor, and brew it on the small or medium cup setting into a tall glass with ice. It is plenty strong enough for me & I get a larger sized beverage from one k-cup.


----------



## Addie

Okay, so I just finished reading this whole thread (and have now realized my current coffee maker is inadequate).

So I was looking at BB&B and saw the Keurigs, but I also saw something called a Krups Nescafe Dulce Gusto Single Serve Serve Beverage Machine. Has anyone seen this before? Has anyone bought one? I see there are only five flavours, but I'm wondering if you can use the Keurig cups, too, since they look so similar. I like it because of the attached milk steamer. What do you guys think? Is the Keurigs better? Am I getting kicked off the Keurigs thread? 

By the way, here's a link to the other coffee maker I'm talking about so maybe you guys can give some insight.
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=117253


----------



## Buttercup

It looks kinda cool but the cups definately look to be a different size.  I don't think I'd go with something that only had 5 drink choices.


----------



## Addie

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> It looks kinda cool but the cups definately look to be a different size. I don't think I'd go with something that only had 5 drink choices.


Ah, I was afraid the cups would be a different size. Yeah, it's definitely not worth it then. Plus, it's $168 and that's more than the Keurig I was thinking about buying. Five flavours just doesn't do it for me. I guess I can just buy a steamer separately if I really want one. Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Angela

Dori said:


> Funny, I just set out my K-cup for tomorrow morning and selected Caribou Morning Blend.
> 
> Congratulations on your purchase. You cannot get the K-cups cheaper than getting a box at BB&B when you have a 20% coupon.
> 
> I wish you had some of mine, I have a big stack, been saving for long time and they honor them whenever.


I wish I had some of yours, too, Dori! I don't get them anymore since I moved away from Houston. The nearest BB&B is about an hour away. I keep signing up for the mailing list so I will get them again, but I have been here for over a year and they still haven't sent any. I had to beg one off of my DD to use for my Keurig!


----------



## Leslie

I just got a coupon in the mail. I'll treat myself to some fancy flavor, don't know what one though...

L


----------



## Dori

I recently found out that neither of my nieces knew that the BB&B coupons are honored after expiring.  They both had been throwing away but are now keeping them.  I gave several to one niece that is fixing up her patio.  Someone here said you can download coupon from BB&B website, too.


----------



## LibraryGirl

Ok... I think I'm going to get one today after I run and take a shower and pick up my husband's tux for a weddding this Sat.  He's been out of town for 3 weeks!! but comes back tomorrow-yea!  But which one? Any recs based on the following price info?  

B70 $169.99 less 20 % =135.99 (Bed, Bath and Beyond)

B60 $129.99 - 20% + $104 ish (BBB)

B66 $122.88 (Sams but comes with 72 extra pods)

b30 (one cupper only-no water reserve-1 size cup) $89.99 -20 % = $17.80

How much of a pain is it and how much time does one have to spend on maintenance (descaling, etc)?


----------



## sharyn

I have the B66 and am totally happy with it.  Got it last December and haven't had to de-scale it yet.  I drink probably 2 cups a day, but use filtered water from the fridge rather than tap water.


----------



## LibraryGirl

sharyn said:


> I have the B66 and am totally happy with it. Got it last December and haven't had to de-scale it yet. I drink probably 2 cups a day, but use filtered water from the fridge rather than tap water.


 Thanks for you opinion! Is it really noisy?


----------



## Buttercup

I went with the Platinum from BB&B over the B66 from Costco because I wanted the bigger cup setting and a few of the other features that the B66 doesn't have.

Here's a comparison sheet from the Keurig website, the B66 is the same as the B60 in the chart.

http://www.keurig.com/pdf/Keurig_brewer_comparison_sheet.pdf


----------



## Dori

I got the B60 around Christmas from Amazon when they had a sale. It holds 48 oz. of water so I don't have to fill it every day and have not had to descale it yet. I mostly use filtered water from my Brita pitcher.


----------



## geoffthomas

We are like Sharyn, we use water after it has been filtered from the fridge thingy.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Addie

Okay, so I'm really really really thinking about getting a Keurig coffee maker. I have a few questions, though.

FIRST QUESTION: Does the Keurig make a lot of noise when brewing?

SECOND QUESTION: Is it better to buy from BB&B or Amazon?

THIRD QUESTION: If Amazon is the better place to buy, is there a link I can use to give this board credit?

TIA!


----------



## KBoards Admin

AddieLove said:


> ...
> THIRD QUESTION: If Amazon is the better place to buy, is there a link I can use to give this board credit?
> ...
> TIA!


I can answer question 3 - any of the Amazon links in this thread will give KB a little bit of credit - thanks!


----------



## lynninva

AddieLove said:


> Okay, so I'm really really really thinking about getting a Keurig coffee maker. I have a few questions, though.
> 
> FIRST QUESTION: Does the Keurig make a lot of noise when brewing?
> 
> SECOND QUESTION: Is it better to buy from BB&B or Amazon?
> 
> THIRD QUESTION: If Amazon is the better place to buy, is there a link I can use to give this board credit?
> 
> TIA!


I have the Platinum & it does not make much noise. Just the typical gurgling at the end.

As far as BB&B or Amazon, the items are exactly the same. To me, it comes down to which is more convenient or a better price. (Is there a BB&B near you, do you have a coupon, do you have time to get to the store, or does doorstep delivery fit your schedule better?)

For anything on Amazon, you can click on the Amazon link in the black section Kindleboards header at the top of each page. I believe that as long as you click through to Amazon from a link on this site & then put an item in your cart & checkout, KB gets a small payment. (except for e-books).

To make it easier, you can click on direct links. Here are a couple:

Keurig B70 Gourmet Single-Cup Home Brewing System

 Keurig B60 Special Edition Gourmet Single-Cup Home-Brewing System 

Oops. I guess Harvey gave you the official answer while I was trying to make the links work.


----------



## Addie

Great! Thanks so much Harvey and lynninva!


----------



## klrodrigues

Hey guys!  My frined just got me 2 boxes of Kcups but they aren't ones I normally drink.  Since they were a gift I'm not sure how to exchange.  One is the Gloria Jeans Cappucino & the other is Green Mountain Double Black Diamond....
  anyone have any idea or want to trade?


----------



## sharyn

Yes, my B66 is noisy when it's brewing.  Not horribly so, though...


----------



## Buttercup

Is double black diamond an extra bold variety?  I'm very new to Kcups but those are the ones I'm gravitating towards, I like a nice full bodied coffee with flavor.


----------



## Ruby296

We have the Platinum and are very happy with it-ours is not noisy at all.  Our BBB will not let us use expired coupons so I stock up whenever we get them.  Ours also doesn't have a huge variety but they do have a couple flavors that we like.  I buy the others from Amazon on auto delivery and you get free shipping and a discounted price.


----------



## geoffthomas

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> Is double black diamond an extra bold variety? I'm very new to Kcups but those are the ones I'm gravitating towards, I like a nice full bodied coffee with flavor.


Yes.
It is almost XX bold.


----------



## klrodrigues

yep, it's a bold.  I can drink them on occasion but I prefer a bit milder version.


----------



## Addie

Thanks to all those responding about the noise of their machines! I was reading some reviews on Amazon and some were saying it's airplane runway loud. 
Glad to hear it's not that extreme!

Anyway, I was thinking about buying the small one, but I read that it doesn't heat that well. I read it's almost luke warm and that you have to stick it in the microwave to get it to an acceptable temperature. How's the experience been here for those who have them?

I've also read reviews saying the higher priced machines break after less than a year. Has anyone had theirs for a couple years going strong? I would prefer a higher priced one because I like the options they have, but I can't justify buying something costing more than a hundred dollars that is going to break in a year.

(I tend to analyze to death higher-priced products I want to buy. Can anyone tell?  I did the same with the K2. Thanks for putting up with all my questions!)


----------



## Buttercup

Ok, just tried Emeril's Big Easy Boldand it is awesome!! It came in the 60 count variety pack from BB&B and I will most definately be buying it again. I used the 12 oz setting on my Platinum and it was perfect!


----------



## Buttercup

Just got back from out of town yesterday and had a big box of k-cups waiting for me!  I ordered from Keurig.com last week since I got two free boxes with the purchase of two for registering my brewer.  I ended up buying 6 boxes total and 2 of the 5 k-cup samplers, I got both coffee and tea so I'll have fun trying all the different varieties.


----------



## LibraryGirl

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> Just got back from out of town yesterday and had a big box of k-cups waiting for me! I ordered from Keurig.com last week since I got two free boxes with the purchase of two for registering my brewer. I ended up buying 6 boxes total and 2 of the 5 k-cup samplers, I got both coffee and tea so I'll have fun trying all the different varieties.


 WOOHOO! Thanks for the heads-up on registering my machine at Keurig.com for the free boxes! I ended up ordering 6 boxes + a sample all for only $50!! I'm stoked! Plus, I just showed my Keurig off to my sisters and a couple friends and put them on my referral list with Keurig.com. Hopefully they'll all buy one from the website and I can get more free coffee.


----------



## Bren S.

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> Just got back from out of town yesterday and had a big box of k-cups waiting for me! I ordered from Keurig.com last week since I got two free boxes with the purchase of two for registering my brewer. I ended up buying 6 boxes total and 2 of the 5 k-cup samplers, I got both coffee and tea so I'll have fun trying all the different varieties.


I like the samplers.They allow me to try all sorts of different flavors that I probably wouldn't otherwise


----------



## Guest

What exactly is a Keurig?


----------



## sharyn

Cash Pawley said:


> What exactly is a Keurig?


It's a coffee making machine. If you read the thread, you'll find out more about what it is and see pictures of them.


----------



## Buttercup

LibraryGirl said:


> WOOHOO! Thanks for the heads-up on registering my machine at Keurig.com for the free boxes! I ended up ordering 6 boxes + a sample all for only $50!! I'm stoked! Plus, I just showed my Keurig off to my sisters and a couple friends and put them on my referral list with Keurig.com. Hopefully they'll all buy one from the website and I can get more free coffee.


You are quite welcome!! I ended up with 6 boxes and 2 samplers (one of which was free) for about the same price, I was thrilled.


----------



## sharyn

Anyone who doesn't have a Keurig and/or is on the fence about buying one because of the cost, I have a $25 discount card for Bed, Bath & Beyond off a $125 purchase. With that and a 20% off coupon, you can probably get a B66 model for a little more than $100. If anyone wants it (and I'll even toss in a 20% off coupon if you don't have one<G>), PM me with your address and I'll stick it in the mail.


----------



## Buttercup

Well, I got more BB&B coupons in the mail so I went today and got the My K-cup and a spinning K-cup holder.  Also, one of my coworkers husband works for Gloria Jean coffee, he gets free stuff every so often.  They have a Keurig too, she brought me 3 boxes of K-cups!  I was thrilled


----------



## LibraryGirl

I've been enjoying my Platinum Keurig for about 3 weeks now.  I just love it..so much that I'm considering purchasing one for my office at school.  I can only imagine my husband's rolling eyes! He doesn't drink coffee and really believes it's just another coffee maker!


----------



## cleee

I'm late to this thread, just found it, so I haven't read the other posts yet but YES! I have a Keurig and love it.

Myself and two office mates chipped in and bought one for the office and not long after that myself and the guy that shares my office got one each for home.

We've tried many different coffees:
Gloria Jeans: Butter Toffee, Hazelnut, Cappucino, Vanilla, Swiss Chocolate Almond

Timothys: German Chocolate cake (OMG soooo good), Columbian La Vereda, Columbia Dorado, Irish Cream Midnight magic, Winter Carnival, Cinnamon Pastry (another winner)

Some other brand I can't remember right now: Chocolate Raspberry Truffle

Coffee People: Jet Fuel ultra bold, Donut Shop

i'm sure there are more but I can't remember them off the top of my head.

My two absolute favorites are the German Chocolate Cake and the Cinnamon Pastry. I have the Colombian La Vereda as the morning cup and a flavored cup (or two) later on.

I have been dying to try the Green Mountain Coconut one but never got around to ordering it.  I don't know if it's still available.

It's definitely the best coffee maker ever.


----------



## Dori

The coconut is great, but my favorite now is the Southern Pecan.  Yummy and makes the house smell so good.


----------



## randyjordon

Believing on reviews i bought a Breville coffee maker and making all the reviews correct it is one of the best available in the market.It works in the same way as Keurig Coffee Maker but you can say its just an upgraded version of Keurig but it is one step ahead.


----------



## sharyn

randyjordon said:


> Believing on reviews i bought a Breville coffee maker and making all the reviews correct it is one of the best available in the market.It works in the same way as Keurig Coffee Maker but you can say its just an upgraded version of Keurig but it is one step ahead.


Enjoy your Breville, Randy. I'm not unhappy spending $100+ less for my Keurig B66. You can buy a lot of K-Cups for that $100!


----------



## Tripp

I just went into the Green Mountain site to change my reoccuring order and found a link to a Keurig give away contest.  I thought you all may want to see this and give it a try if you are interested.  
It is at www.WinFreeKcups.com

This is what they say in the site:

"Coffee for Life will be awarded in the form of a Keurig® Platinum B70 Single-Cup Brewer, a twelve(12) month Signature Green Mountain Coffee K-Cup Tour (including shipping and handling), and $4,000 as a check in the name of the winner."

I signed up.  They also have a daily instant win game that you can try your luck at.


----------



## Dori

Thank you,  I signed up.


----------



## lynninva

I just purchased a box of Blueberry k-cups at Bed, Bath, & Beyond.  It is a seasonal flavor, I think from Green Mountain.  

My DD told me to use french vanilla creamer & it would taste like a blueberry muffin.  She's right.  It is a little sweet for me for morning coffee, but nice for a treat.


----------



## Buttercup

I saw that blueberry at BB&B and was so tempted, it sounded very good but it wasn't a "bold" so I decided to pass.


----------



## Dori

It is my understanding that the Blueberry was a seasonal that got so many requests that is was added to the non seasonal list.  I have it on order in my next shipment of Cafe' Express.  Looking forward to trying it, but I only buy mild coffees.


----------



## KindleGirl

I went on to the Keurig site last night to use my warranty code and purchase some kcups and was so excited to see that they have NEW iced tea kcups! They have peach, raspberry, lemon and regular iced tea. I'm a big iced tea drinker and was so happy to find these. I ordered a couple different boxes of them so we'll see how they taste when they arrive. Just thought I'd share in case others hadn't seen them yet. I haven't seen any of the iced tea in stores yet.


----------



## klrodrigues

Keurig Question....
Do you have to buy different cups for the Mini brewers? 
I ran across these (http://www.amazon.com/Keurig-10307-K-Cup-Mini-Brewers-Caribou/dp/B000X1GFN2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1251289374&sr=8-2) & weren't sure if they can be used in the reg size or not 
thanks


----------



## thephantomsgirl

I have a Keurig and I could NOT live without it!

I love Green Mountain - fell in love with it when I lived up north.  I get my parents the Breakfast Blend decaf from GM Express.

I REALLY love Coffee People's DoNut Shop coffee the best though.  I order from Amazon quite often - they have K-Cup sales on Fridays...


----------



## klrodrigues

thephantomsgirl said:


> I order from Amazon quite often - they have K-Cup sales on Fridays...


awesome! thanks so much!! I didn't know they had that... I will hold off til Friday 
Do you know if it's certain ones or all?


----------



## Addie

Change my vote! I am now the owner of the personal Keurig! Whoo. I went to BB&B and saw they had the red one, so I just had to get it. I'm so excited to try the different coffees! I really want to try the southern pecan. Yum!


----------



## sjc

I drink tea only...but my brother has a Keurig.  My question is this:  Don't you mind the pricey cup of?  The 80 pack with tax comes to .48 per...and that's on the low end.  I've seen it as high as .53 per.  I can get about 80 cups out of a 2 pound nicely ground coffee bean bag for about 14.00.  Is the flavor that much better?  I am not trying to be facetious; it's just that I don't drink coffee and I'm curious.


----------



## Addie

sjc said:


> I drink tea only...but my brother has a Keurig. My question is this: Don't you mind the pricey cup of? The 80 pack with tax comes to .48 per...and that's on the low end. I've seen it as high as .53 per. I can get about 80 cups out of a 2 pound nicely ground coffee bean bag for about 14.00. Is the flavor that much better? I am not trying to be facetious; it's just that I don't drink coffee and I'm curious.


You can actually get a kcup reusable filter seen here:



It lets you put whatever coffee you want into it. So you could get your coffee bean bag and use it with your Keurig. That's one of the reasons I was okay with getting it. Also, I really like having a variety of flavours, but since I don't drink a ton of coffee, I always ended up with a lot of different coffee bags and many would get stale-ish.
The kcups, while delicious, are also not very environmentally friendly. The reusable cup makes me feel less horrible.


----------



## m&amp;m

I am so tempted- I really need one.  I have a question, though.  I understand that you can choose your brew size.  Do you only use on K-cup for each "cup" of coffee regardless of which size you want?  If I choose 12oz, will I end up with a really weak cup of coffee?  Does the 12 oz brew taste much different than an 8oz one?  

We are currently using a Senseo pod-type coffee maker, and while I like it, I'm not in love with it.  I'm also not thrilled with the limited varieties available (and there's no tea/hot chocolate!).  To fill a small travel mug (~12oz), we have to use two pods, brew a double cup and then use one more pod to brew a single.  It aggravates me to use 3 pods to make on cup of coffee!    I know it's a lot of questions, but I need some serious guidance and enabling!


----------



## thephantomsgirl

I'm answering a few questions here.  First, the Amazon sales are generally different coffees, but the popular ones are often on sale.  Today I looked and my Coffee People's DoNut shut in the 50 count box is on sale for around $18  - AND there is free shipping.    If you do the Subscribe and Save, it's even cheaper.  

As for the brewing size, it will make a weaker or stronger cup of coffee.  I use the middle size with one K-cup.


----------



## LibraryGirl

Has anyone won K-cups or anything from this contest? 


Tripp said:


> I just went into the Green Mountain site to change my reoccuring order and found a link to a Keurig give away contest. I thought you all may want to see this and give it a try if you are interested.
> It is at www.WinFreeKcups.com
> 
> This is what they say in the site:
> 
> "Coffee for Life will be awarded in the form of a Keurig® Platinum B70 Single-Cup Brewer, a twelve(12) month Signature Green Mountain Coffee K-Cup Tour (including shipping and handling), and $4,000 as a check in the name of the winner."
> 
> I signed up. They also have a daily instant win game that you can try your luck at.


----------



## geoffthomas

AddieLove said:


> You can actually get a kcup reusable filter seen here:
> 
> 
> 
> It lets you put whatever coffee you want into it. So you could get your coffee bean bag and use it with your Keurig. That's one of the reasons I was okay with getting it. Also, I really like having a variety of flavours, but since I don't drink a ton of coffee, I always ended up with a lot of different coffee bags and many would get stale-ish.
> The kcups, while delicious, are also not very environmentally friendly. The reusable cup makes me feel less horrible.


I used to buy my coffee as beans and grind my own.
I agree with the math - 80 cups of coffee for $14 is less than using K-cups.

However,

Most coffee lovers say that freshness is the key to a good cup of coffee.
There are even some companies out there that advertise that they ship the beans within days of roasting, which they do immediately upon receiving the shipment from where ever.
So if you have unused beans around, they are ageing. And getting less tasty.
If you have unused ground coffee around, it is ageing and getting less tasty faster.
Now the K-cups may be a "little" old, but not more so than the average for the beans that I used to buy.
And I can have variety, which with the beans meant waiting until I had drunk 80 cups of coffee before going to buy more beans, and so on.

By the way - beware bargain K-cups. Most of the time when K-cups are offered for a price below $.50 per cup it is because they have been around for awhile. Not always. But often. The date for sell-by is "stamped" on the side of the plastic cup. Real hard to see, but it is there. And I have had cups that were 2 years old. Clearly the best tasting are the ones that are dated recently.

Just sayin....


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> The kcups, while delicious, are also not very environmentally friendly. The reusable cup makes me feel less horrible.


We take the paper off the tops, rinse out the coffee grounds and recycle the plastic cups........


----------



## Addie

m&m said:


> I am so tempted- I really need one. I have a question, though. I understand that you can choose your brew size. Do you only use on K-cup for each "cup" of coffee regardless of which size you want? If I choose 12oz, will I end up with a really weak cup of coffee? Does the 12 oz brew taste much different than an 8oz one?
> 
> We are currently using a Senseo pod-type coffee maker, and while I like it, I'm not in love with it. I'm also not thrilled with the limited varieties available (and there's no tea/hot chocolate!). To fill a small travel mug (~12oz), we have to use two pods, brew a double cup and then use one more pod to brew a single. It aggravates me to use 3 pods to make on cup of coffee!  I know it's a lot of questions, but I need some serious guidance and enabling!


You do only use one kcup for whatever brew size.

The personal one I bought, doesn't have the different brew sizes. The 8oz mine makes is strong, though. It depends on the type of coffee you get, too. They have kcups for a stronger brew and kcups for a brew with less punch. There are more than a hundred kcup flavours to try, so you can see what works best for you. I'm on the samples that came in the box still, but all have been very strong. So with that in mind, I would imagine the larger brew sizes would weaken the coffee, but wouldn't make it taste like water with some coffee. The extra bold kcups would probably be best for the larger brewing sizes.

ALSO, if there's a flavour you really love that's in the pods, you can buy this and use it with your Keurig. 


And here's the Keurig I bought. The colour is the only difference.


----------



## Addie

geoffthomas said:


> By the way - beware bargain K-cups. Most of the time when K-cups are offered for a price below $.50 per cup it is because they have been around for awhile. Not always. But often. The date for sell-by is "stamped" on the side of the plastic cup. Real hard to see, but it is there. And I have had cups that were 2 years old. Clearly the best tasting are the ones that are dated recently.
> 
> Just sayin....


I did not know that. I'll definitely be wary of discounted kcups!



Ruby296 said:


> We take the paper off the tops, rinse out the coffee grounds and recycle the plastic cups........


I had heard about doing that. You can use the kcups a handful of times like that until the filter becomes useless, right?


----------



## klrodrigues

I was reading about the Pumpkin Spice ones... any opinions?  I do like Starbucks pumpkin spice but not sure on the coffee.. any imput would be great.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Pumkin spice. Hmm. Sounds good. I usually use the seasonal pumkin spice creamer.

I use the My K-Cup every morning (still haven't ordered more yet) and I only have one issue with it. If you are trying to fill a larger cup of cup (my to-go mug take a small and med to fill), I have to refill the my-kcup to keep it strong. It also takes a bit for the my-kcup filter (being part metal) to cool. Usually end up leaving the filter in the Keurig when I leave for work and clean up once I get home. Filling the My-Kcup without causing a bit of a mess with the ground coffee is difficult esp with a regular teaspoon


----------



## thephantomsgirl

I agree with the person who said beware of discounted K-cups as they can be out of date.    The Amazon ones though have always been fresh.


----------



## Buttercup

m&m said:


> I am so tempted- I really need one. I have a question, though. I understand that you can choose your brew size. Do you only use on K-cup for each "cup" of coffee regardless of which size you want? If I choose 12oz, will I end up with a really weak cup of coffee? Does the 12 oz brew taste much different than an 8oz one?
> 
> We are currently using a Senseo pod-type coffee maker, and while I like it, I'm not in love with it. I'm also not thrilled with the limited varieties available (and there's no tea/hot chocolate!). To fill a small travel mug (~12oz), we have to use two pods, brew a double cup and then use one more pod to brew a single. It aggravates me to use 3 pods to make on cup of coffee!  I know it's a lot of questions, but I need some serious guidance and enabling!


You can choose your brew size depending on which model you get. I have the Platinum which does brew up to a 12 oz cup which is just perfect for me. I like a bold flavored coffee so that's all I buy. I have tried some of the regular that came in the sample pack but those do not make a good 12 oz cup IMO.

I also own a Senseo (got it for free) and I only used it about 2-3 times before putting it in the pantry. I hated it and didn't think it made that great a cup of coffee and also didn't like having to use multiple pods to get the flavor I like.

I have found that the tea is very weak if you do a 12 oz cup so I usually make 2 smaller sized servings which I don't really care for but I'll do that until my tea supply is gone. Then I'll just use my usual tea bags and use the Keurig to brew hot water into the cup.

I absolutely LOVE my Keurig and I bet you will too.


----------



## Addie

So I just ordered a bunch of samples from Keurig's site. I hope they're delicious! I'll be sure to write about them as I try them. 

Variety Sample 1 Including:
Butter Toffee-Gloria Jeans
French Vanilla-Van Houtte
German Chocolate Cake-Timothy's
Hazelnut Coffee-Green Mountain
Swiss Chocolate Almond-Gloria Jeans

Variety Sample 2 Including:
French Vanilla-Gloria Jeans
Hazelnut-Van Houtte
Irish Cream-Timothy's
Mocha Nut Fudge Coffee-Green Mountain
Southern Pecan Coffee-Green Mountain

Variety Sample 3 Including:
Caramel Vanilla Nut Coffee-Timothy's
Chocolate Almond Coffee-Van Houtte
Mudslide-Gloria Jean'ss
Pecan Praline-Van Houtte
Wild Mountain Blueberry Coffee-Green Mountain

Cappuccino-Gloria Jean's-Sample

Cinnamon Pastry-Timothy's-Sample

Mocha Java-Timothy's-Sample

Creme Brulee-Van Houtte-Sample

Macadamia Nut-Van Houtte-Sample

Spiced Mayan Chocolate-Van Houtte-Sample

Packets of Double Chocolate Hot Cocoa-Ghirardelli

Caramel Vanilla Cream-Green Mountain-Sample


----------



## sjc

Geoff:  Thanks.  Boy you sure do know your coffee...lol.


----------



## klrodrigues

I have 22 Green Mountain Black Diamond Bold Kcups I would love to trade...  
plus a few others... please PM if interested


----------



## geoffthomas

sjc said:


> Geoff: Thanks. Boy you sure do know your coffee...lol.


Well, you know when you have been around a long time, the things you know accumulate.
And there a several things that I have become "focussed" on. Some of them become almost hobbies.


----------



## Bren S.

klrodrigues said:


> I was reading about the Pumpkin Spice ones... any opinions? I do like Starbucks pumpkin spice but not sure on the coffee.. any imput would be great.


The pumpkin spice is really good.


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> I had heard about doing that. You can use the kcups a handful of times like that until the filter becomes useless, right?


I'm not sure about that since we've never tried it, perhaps someone else here has and can chime in?


----------



## Ruby296

Wow, you've got alot of great sounding flavors coming your way!  Please share w/us your thoughts and opinions, especially your favorites!  I've been drinking mostly Gloria Jean's Butternut Toffee and while I love it, I think I need something new.  Think I'll be ordering some variety packs soon too.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ruby296 said:


> I'm not sure about that since we've never tried it, perhaps someone else here has and can chime in?


Yes you can.
There is a cap that is sold that will snap on the cup.
So you use the original cup. peel off the top. discard the grounds. Lightly rinse the cup. put in your own grounds. snap on the lid. And use again. This re-cycles the plastic for as long as the filter lasts.
The lids are sold for an ok amount - they were featured in this thread before.
I will look and see if I can find the link.
I did it was in the Coffee or Tea thread that spawned this one. Here is the info, from Intinst:

It has been mentioned before in this thread but it has been awhile. My wife and I use a little different idea with our Keurig. It is the MY-KAP lid. You can make up your own coffee as well this way.
http://www.my-kap.com

Just sayin....


----------



## Ruby296

geoffthomas said:


> Yes you can.
> There is a cap that is sold that will snap on the cup.
> So you use the original cup. peel off the top. discard the grounds. Lightly rinse the cup. put in your own grounds. snap on the lid. And use again. This re-cycles the plastic for as long as the filter lasts.
> The lids are sold for an ok amount - they were featured in this thread before.
> I will look and see if I can find the link.
> I did it was in the Coffee or Tea thread that spawned this one. Here is the info, from Intinst:
> 
> It has been mentioned before in this thread but it has been awhile. My wife and I use a little different idea with our Keurig. It is the MY-KAP lid. You can make up your own coffee as well this way.
> http://www.my-kap.com
> 
> Just sayin....


Thanks so much for re-posting this info!


----------



## Addie

geoffthomas said:


> Yes you can.
> There is a cap that is sold that will snap on the cup.
> So you use the original cup. peel off the top. discard the grounds. Lightly rinse the cup. put in your own grounds. snap on the lid. And use again. This re-cycles the plastic for as long as the filter lasts.
> The lids are sold for an ok amount - they were featured in this thread before.
> I will look and see if I can find the link.
> I did it was in the Coffee or Tea thread that spawned this one. Here is the info, from Intinst:
> 
> It has been mentioned before in this thread but it has been awhile. My wife and I use a little different idea with our Keurig. It is the MY-KAP lid. You can make up your own coffee as well this way.
> http://www.my-kap.com
> 
> Just sayin....


Yes, thank you! I didn't realize there was a lid you could buy to help pull it off.


Ruby296 said:


> Wow, you've got alot of great sounding flavors coming your way! Please share w/us your thoughts and opinions, especially your favorites! I've been drinking mostly Gloria Jean's Butternut Toffee and while I love it, I think I need something new. Think I'll be ordering some variety packs soon too.


I definitely will!
I really think samples are the way to go if you don't have friends you can trade cups with. Twenty-two cups per box are way too many if you try it and decide you hate the flavour.


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> Yes, thank you! I didn't realize there was a lid you could buy to help pull it off.
> I definitely will!
> I really think samples are the way to go if you don't have friends you can trade cups with. Twenty-two cups per box are way too many if you try it and decide you hate the flavour.


Yep, I agree 100%! How are the shipping prices from Keurig? I usually get our K-cups from Amazon where it's free.......


----------



## Addie

Ruby296 said:


> Yep, I agree 100%! How are the shipping prices from Keurig? I usually get our K-cups from Amazon where it's free.......


This was my first time ordering from the Keurig site, and you get free shipping for orders over $45. I spent $55, so I got free shipping.
I'm all about the free shipping.


----------



## sjc

Geoff:


> Well, you know when you have been around a long time, the things you know accumulate.
> And there a several things that I have become "focussed" on. Some of them become almost hobbies.


I do believe the same theory applies to margaritas...I'm sure of it. (just sayin')


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the link!! I'll check out the prices later.


----------



## BethA

alright, I never heard of this, but have to admit we just drink Maxwell House-yes I am ashamed. After all the raves I am wondering about the Keurig. Is the coffee strong? I am not a strong coffee drinker and think this may not be something for me. I usually make my coffee a little weaker and add tons of milk. The idea of the hot chocolate and the water for tea is great though.

One of the post said the mini was hard to use--is that true? I do have a Kohl's coupon-so now I am tempted. I guess if I did not like it I coul give it to my parents.

I need a second job to keep up with all the things everyone recommends here.


----------



## lynninva

BethA said:


> alright, I never heard of this, but have to admit we just drink Maxwell House-yes I am ashamed. After all the raves I am wondering about the Keurig. Is the coffee strong? I am not a strong coffee drinker and think this may not be something for me. I usually make my coffee a little weaker and add tons of milk. The idea of the hot chocolate and the water for tea is great though.
> 
> One of the post said the mini was hard to use--is that true? I do have a Kohl's coupon-so now I am tempted. I guess if I did not like it I coul give it to my parents.
> 
> I need a second job to keep up with all the things everyone recommends here.


Join the club - I never heard about Keurig coffeemakers until I learned about them here. I bought one in May. My parents are visiting this weekend & I may have converted them.

One of the benefits is that there is a tremendous assortment of coffees to choose from; and in various strengths. I think they are broken into medium, dark & extra bold. There are also flavored coffees & teas & decaf varieties. Most of the flavored ones I have tried are not very strong.

Many of the Keurig models have a choice of the cup size that you are brewing. I like my coffee stronger than my husband does. I choose the medium or large size setting & he usually goes with the travel mug setting. I think you get a less strong coffee with a larger brewing size.

You can learn more about the choices at www.Keurig.com. Another popular way to purchase the coffee maker is with a 20% off coupon from Bed, Bath, & Beyond. I think some people have also found good prices at Sam's club.


----------



## Addie

BethA said:


> alright, I never heard of this, but have to admit we just drink Maxwell House-yes I am ashamed. After all the raves I am wondering about the Keurig. Is the coffee strong? I am not a strong coffee drinker and think this may not be something for me. I usually make my coffee a little weaker and add tons of milk. The idea of the hot chocolate and the water for tea is great though.
> 
> One of the post said the mini was hard to use--is that true? I do have a Kohl's coupon-so now I am tempted. I guess if I did not like it I coul give it to my parents.
> 
> I need a second job to keep up with all the things everyone recommends here.


And as far as whether the personal Keurig is hard to use: absolutely not. You turn the machine on, push the silver button thing to open the Keurig up so you can put a K-Cup in it, put the K-Cup in, close the machine, and in doing so the place for water opens up, put your water in, close it, make sure you have a mug placed and then hit brew. Very easy. And it won't let you hit brew until you've done all that.


----------



## ellesu

I have a Keurig and I love it! I use it daily--multiple times for coffee, iced coffee, and tea. As yummy as some of the names are for the flavored coffees, I like them better brewed with the iced setting. I like my coffee strong and the flavored ones seem to mostly be medium roast. This is a little off-topic but since there are lots of coffee lovers here I wanted to share something I found.

http://www.amazon.com/Bialetti-Express-6-Cup-Stovetop-Percolator/dp/B000CNY6UK/ref=pd_sim_hg_2

Anyone receiving Amazon's blog on their Kindle probably saw this little coffee maker. If you're a coffee lover you might consider giving this little machine a try. It makes super coffee. I have the 6 Cup model and it makes one large coffee cup with milk. I can streatch it to make two cups by adding more milk. It did require a small learning curve for me to get it just right, but it wasn't hard at all. There is more clean up than with our Keurigs but it's worth it (to me) for a change of pace. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## BethA

so is there anyone out there that does not love this product?
how about anyone in Pgh who wants to let me sample the coffee?


----------



## sharyn

BethA said:


> so is there anyone out there that does not love this product?
> how about anyone in Pgh who wants to let me sample the coffee?


Beth, why not just take a 20% off coupon to Bed, Bath & Beyond and buy one and try it? You can always take it back if you're not happy with it.

You can use your own coffee (in the reusable K-cup that comes with the B66 and above models) or you can use the K-cups you can buy, and mix and match any flavor of them. My current favorite is a mix of 6oz of Hot Cocoa with 10oz of either Kona or Cinnamon Pastry. YUM-O!


----------



## BethA

I didn't realize I could take it back if I didn't like it
thanks-I printed out the 20% off coupon


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Can't wait to hear your reviews. Having a wedding in the family this week. Our house is packed with guests and many of us are still in our own time zones (family coming from various area is the US and function on different times.) Keurig is coming in handy as there isn't a pot of coffee sitting in the kitchen....Parents aren't calling me to brew a pot of coffee. Its now choose your own roast and go for it. lol


----------



## sharyn

Vegas_Asian said:


> Can't wait to hear your reviews. Having a wedding in the family this week. Our house is packed with guests and many of us are still in our own time zones (family coming from various area is the US and function on different times.) Keurig is coming in handy as there isn't a pot of coffee sitting in the kitchen....Parents aren't calling me to brew a pot of coffee. Its now choose your own roast and go for it. lol


That's how I first got mine. It was the middle of December last year and we had a ton of company coming for the holidays. People who drink coffee. We were not coffee drinkers. (For some reason I had lost my taste for coffee years ago...just about the time my Army son was stationed in Hawaii and sending me great coffee...which is still in the freezer.<G>) Anyway, I bought the B66 and absolutely fell in love with it. Have been drinking coffee again ever since. I love the choices and the convenience. Got for it, Beth!


----------



## KindleGirl

I'm so excited! I went to BB & B this morning and bought the Platinum Keurig machine! I had purchased the mini brewer earlier this summer, but thought it was time to upgrade to the platinum and I think I am going to love it! I've got it set up already and ready to go. We'll see what hubby says when he gets home...if he notices. 

sharyn...thanks for the info. about mixing the hot cocoa and coffee. I was trying to figure out a good ratio, so your suggestion helps. I will give it a try...sounds yummy. 

I'm listing my mini brewer on the BST section here on Kindleboards if anyone is looking for a slightly used one.


----------



## sharyn

KindleGirl said:


> sharyn...thanks for the info. about mixing the hot cocoa and coffee. I was trying to figure out a good ratio, so your suggestion helps. I will give it a try...sounds yummy.


You're welcome! It *is* yummy"!


----------



## sjc

Sounds to me like all you coffee lovers are having a ball.  Enjoy.  I like coffee but it doesn't like me.  I LOVE tea...but plain old regular tea...none of those flavored things.  Lipton teabags suit me just fine.


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> This was my first time ordering from the Keurig site, and you get free shipping for orders over $45. I spent $55, so I got free shipping.
> I'm all about the free shipping.


I love free shipping too! I just got my order of Timothy's German Chocolate Cake (from Vitacost) and they are delish!!


----------



## ellesu

OH, my! Mixing K cup flavors.  Thanks so much sharyn! I'm givinig it a try tonight.


----------



## sharyn

ellesu said:


> OH, my! Mixing K cup flavors. Thanks so much sharyn! I'm givinig it a try tonight.


I'm sitting here drinking one now.<G>


----------



## klrodrigues

I like some flavored.. although her lately I've been on a Caribou Blend kick... for just plan ole coffee it's great.

I am interested in trying some new flavors.. I would like to try the Pumpkin Spice and the Harvest Blend... anyone have a few of each I can sample.. I have numerous Kcups I can trade... 
thanks!


----------



## BethA

does anyone have the B66? How does it differ from the B60? I see the B66 packaged with 90 kcups and a filter.


----------



## Andra

BethA said:


> does anyone have the B66? How does it differ from the B60? I see the B66 packaged with 90 kcups and a filter.


I have a B66. I think it was just a different package (it had more K-cups and the filter). I got mine at Sam's Club.


----------



## sharyn

I have the B66 also.  I don't know the difference between it and the B60.  I got mine as a TSV from QVC.


----------



## amyrebecca

I stumbled on this thread and after reading, I immediately called Mom and said, "I know what I want for X-mas!" I am not much of a coffee drinker but started lately and I hate my mini coffee pot and cleaning it up after. I am anxious to try the iced teas too! I'm on the lookout for a BB&B coupon... I usually toss mine.


----------



## lynninva

amyrebecca said:


> I stumbled on this thread and after reading, I immediately called Mom and said, "I know what I want for X-mas!" I am not much of a coffee drinker but started lately and I hate my mini coffee pot and cleaning it up after. I am anxious to try the iced teas too! I'm on the lookout for a BB&B coupon... I usually toss mine.


You can sign up for the BB&B e-mail list on-line & they e-mail you a 20% off coupon that is good for about 2 weeks. Some people report that their BB&B still accept expired coupons, but other stores do not.


----------



## sharyn

lynninva said:


> You can sign up for the BB&B e-mail list on-line & they e-mail you a 20% off coupon that is good for about 2 weeks. Some people report that their BB&B still accept expired coupons, but other stores do not.


I'm very glad my BB&B accepts expired coupons! I always have a huge stack of them in my purse.


----------



## BethA

I have never saved those coupons because I just don't go there, I threw one out just last week. Today I gave in and ordered the B66 on ebay-new, comes with 90 kcups and a filter. So do most people buy their cups at BBB with the coupon or online with the discount for buying more?
Also can someone recommend which hot chocolate they like best?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You all would be so proud of me.  Last night we were at the house of some friends:  this guy is a chef and he's got all the latest gadgets.  They had a Keurig coffee machine.  So, o.k.  It's pretty sweet. . . if I drank coffee/tea more often it would be definitely something to think about.

Anyway, she was making tea and did English Breakfast for 3 of us. . .of course used 3 of the little cup things.  I told her I'd read that you could actually use them twice, sometimes, depending on the tea blend and how strong you like it.  She was amazed!  Said, I'll have to try that!  I also told her there were places you could order loose tea and/or design your own blends.  She was amazed again -- but said they did have the 'empty' cup to put their own stuff in.

Did I do good?    Because, we'll be seeing them again tonight and if I told her something wrong I'd like to correct it.


----------



## Andra

Ann, you did good  What an enabler! The 'empty' cup is called My K-Cup.


----------



## klrodrigues

I just realized there are 3 different Pumpkin Spice kcups out there...
Timothy's, Green Mountain, & Gloria Jean's...

Anyone tried them?  All 3?  
Trying to get feedback.. I'm real picky when it comes to the PS flavor & hate to end up buying 3 boxes & only liking 1 or 2...
I prefer the Starbucks PS lattes or PS chais... not the Coffeemate taste....
lol, does that make sense?


----------



## Ruby296

klrodrigues said:


> I just realized there are 3 different Pumpkin Spice kcups out there...
> Timothy's, Green Mountain, & Gloria Jean's...
> 
> Anyone tried them? All 3?
> Trying to get feedback.. I'm real picky when it comes to the PS flavor & hate to end up buying 3 boxes & only liking 1 or 2...
> I prefer the Starbucks PS lattes or PS chais... not the Coffeemate taste....
> lol, does that make sense?


I'm curious about this too. I think I saw Green Mt. at BB and Beyond today. 
For those that drink hot chocolate, what brands do you recommend for the best "chocolatey-ness"?


----------



## sharyn

Ruby296 said:


> I'm curious about this too. I think I saw Green Mt. at BB and Beyond today.
> For those that drink hot chocolate, what brands do you recommend for the best "chocolatey-ness"?


I bought the Green Mountain Pumpkin Spice at BB&B the other day...haven't tried it yet. Was also told by the cashier that they are going to stop accepting expired coupons soon. 8-(

I have the Green Mountain Hot Cocoa, Cafe Escapes Dark and Milk Chocolate, and Timothy's White Hot Chocolate...love them all!


----------



## Ruby296

sharyn said:


> I bought the Green Mountain Pumpkin Spice at BB&B the other day...haven't tried it yet. Was also told by the cashier that they are going to stop accepting expired coupons soon. 8-(
> 
> I have the Green Mountain Hot Cocoa, Cafe Escapes Dark and Milk Chocolate, and Timothy's White Hot Chocolate...love them all!


I wish our BBB accepted expired coupons, they used to but changed their policy last yr. I was just there this AM and saw the Cafe Escapes hot chocolates but didn't get any b/c I wasn't sure. I'm glad to hear that you like them, I'll probably go get a box to try now, so thanks!


----------



## BethA

do they have all the flavors of hot chocolate at BBB?
does anyone order the sample packs I see on the official site?


----------



## ak rain

you guys are bad I honestly should ask how to change vote to want one ! oh well some things have to be left to the gift mode. its the hot chocolate and mixing that is doing me in.
sylvia


----------



## luvmy4brats

I got a tweet today that the Gloria Jean pumpkin spice was available. Tried it last winter and it was very good


----------



## sharyn

BethA said:


> do they have all the flavors of hot chocolate at BBB?


I've never seen the Cafe Escapes Dark Chocolate or the Timothy's White Chocolate at BB&B. I ordered them online...I think from Amazon.


----------



## Ruby296

My BB&B has both Cafe Escapes Dark and Milk Hot chocolate.  They also just started carrying Gloria Jeans Butter Toffee (which I have been ordering from Amazon w/auto delivery).


----------



## BethA

my keurig came yesterday and I am concerned it was a bad choice for me since I like my coffee on the weak side. The donut shop coffee this morning made me cringe- I used the same cup with both the med and small amount of water-to make just one cup hoping for it to be okay-but even with a ton of milk it went down the drain---last night the hot chocolate I made seemed too weak--help-is there a learning curve with this??


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

BethA said:


> my keurig came yesterday and I am concerned it was a bad choice for me since I like my coffee on the weak side. The donut shop coffee this morning made me cringe- I used the same cup with both the med and small amount of water-to make just one cup hoping for it to be okay-but even with a ton of milk it went down the drain---last night the hot chocolate I made seemed too weak--help-is there a learning curve with this??


Hi Beth, there are 2 books that come with the Keurig. One is the "How To" manual and one is a book with all the different coffee's offered by Keurig. There are Bold/Dark roasts, medium roast and light roast. My sister likes very mild coffee and I know that Caribou offers mild roast that were much to weak for me. I like a medium roast and my hubby likes a dark/bold roast. I feel sure you can find some very mild coffee to your liking. There are also 3 cup settings and if you choose "Travel Mug" it will make a weaker cup of coffee. (button on the right) You can also go to Keurig.com and check out the differetn roasts that are offered, they are in catagories for easy shopping. I hope this helps!


----------



## ellesu

Yes, there was a learning curve for me. I like my coffee strong, so I use the next to smallest size for most roasts. I use a larger cup for teas. I don't drink a lot of cocoa but my daughter does and she _doctors up_ her cocoa with milk, cream, flavored syrups, etc. At first, I was unsure about my Keurig and I rotated it with my regular coffee maker. In the end the Keurig won.


----------



## Buttercup

I like my coffee to have a nice bold flavor so I only buy the bold blends and I use the 12 oz setting which turns out just perfect for me.  

If you like it weak just use a mild blend and the biggest cup setting and it should work out.


----------



## Addie

BethA said:


> my keurig came yesterday and I am concerned it was a bad choice for me since I like my coffee on the weak side. The donut shop coffee this morning made me cringe- I used the same cup with both the med and small amount of water-to make just one cup hoping for it to be okay-but even with a ton of milk it went down the drain---last night the hot chocolate I made seemed too weak--help-is there a learning curve with this??


I find the flavoured coffees to be on the weaker side, so you might give those a try.


----------



## lynninva

For hot chocolate, I have heard that you have to shake the k-cup first & tap it on the counter to loosen it up first.  Otherwise it doesn't use all the mixture.  But I haven't tried any.


----------



## BethA

I did shake it the second time, but did not try tapping it-will do it next time.

My husband thinks the charcoal filter is giving everything a weird taste-did anyone ever have that? I wasn't here when it came, but my husband claims he followed all the directions to set it up includung rinsing the filter


----------



## Addie

BethA said:


> I did shake it the second time, but did not try tapping it-will do it next time.
> 
> My husband thinks the charcoal filter is giving everything a weird taste-did anyone ever have that? I wasn't here when it came, but my husband claims he followed all the directions to set it up includung rinsing the filter


Hmm. I don't know about a charcoal taste ... I do think some of the stronger coffees have an aftertaste of cigarettes. Yuck! Are you making sure to use already filtered water? It's not recommended to use sink water. Or maybe try cleaning it with vinegar?

Regarding the hot chocolate, I've read a lot about people complaining about the weak taste. I've heard all the cocoa just won't come out of the k-cup. You actually have to open the k-cup after brewing and deposit the rest of the hot cocoa. If I want hot cocoa, I just brew plain water and then add the regular packet cocoa mixture I buy from the grocery store afterward. I think the hot cocoa k-cup is more of a gimmick. It's something for the kids to do or something to have just because it's neat. I don't think the Keurig is really meant for hot cocoa k-cups.


----------



## BethA

I never used filtered water in my other coffee maker and with that charcoal filter do I still need to do it?

The hot chocolate I guess just needs to have a little extra added. The hot water and store packs will probably work better.

I used the light coffee today and the largest size cup and it still was too much-i guess I just like coffee weaker than they make.


----------



## Andra

BethA said:


> I used the light coffee today and the largest size cup and it still was too much-i guess I just like coffee weaker than they make.


If you drink larger amounts of coffee at one time, you can brew into a travel mug. Figure out how much it holds and then brew the same K-cup twice. (We do 2x on the middle setting) You might get a weaker version that way.
And different brands seem to have differences in their strengths. You may need to go online to one of the places where you can purchase samples of the cups to try to find a lighter roast that you enjoy.


----------



## ellesu

BethA said:


> I did shake it the second time, but did not try tapping it-will do it next time.
> 
> My husband thinks the charcoal filter is giving everything a weird taste-did anyone ever have that? I wasn't here when it came, but my husband claims he followed all the directions to set it up includung rinsing the filter


About the odd taste....when my Keurig first arrived I was in such a hurry to try it out that I didn't follow the directions to wash with soap and water. I used *lots* of hot water to rinse it, but my coffee had an odd taste -- plastic-y. I never, never don't wash things well before using them, but....that time I did (or, didn't). I was so dissapointed. I tried washing it with soap and water and that worked. No more odd taste. Just lovely coffee.  I'm not sayin' your hubby didn't wash with soap and water, but it might be worth asking if he did.  It really is a nice way to enjoy coffee and I hope you find a way that works for you both.

And about that cocoa....I don't like the cocoa -- too weak for me. I'm glad to read about the shaking and tapping because the last time I make cocoa for my hubby, I ended up with a mess. I don't think the water went through the cocoa K cup. I _thought_ I had shaken it, but maybe shaking harder and tapping will help.


----------



## Addie

BethA said:


> I never used filtered water in my other coffee maker and with that charcoal filter do I still need to do it?
> 
> The hot chocolate I guess just needs to have a little extra added. The hot water and store packs will probably work better.
> 
> I used the light coffee today and the largest size cup and it still was too much-i guess I just like coffee weaker than they make.


In the directions for my Keurig it says to use either filtered or bottled water. I've always used bottled water for making coffee, even with my old Mr. Coffee, but I don't think it was necessary for my old coffee pot. I just figured it would let me descale less often.
But maybe the Keurig directions are specific to my machine? I've only got the small, personal one. I'd check your directions to see what it says.

Have you thought about buying the My K-Cup? That one lets you put in your own coffee and your own amount.
Or you could try brewing one cup, give it to a family member or throw it away, and then brew a second cup with the same K-Cup and drink that one. Although, I imagine that would be frustrating buying a "simplifying" machine only to have to add all these other steps.
Do you like ice coffee? You could always brew and then add a ton of ice. That would definitely weaken the taste, I would think.
Hmm. I think I finally ran out of ideas. 
I'm sorry the Keurig is disappointing for you! And I hope you're able to find a solution!


----------



## BethA

it does say to use bottled or filtered water-but I just went right by that-the coffee is already more $ and the pot-way more than my Mr. Coffee.
I guess I am disappointed because I thought it would be easier, but having to make a cup and then add more water-or make one and waste it, just to get a second weaker one is a waste. I actually used my Mr. coffee today after the first try was too strong.
My husband says he did use soap and water-at least he claims he did.
I appreciate all your suggestions. I guess I was prepared to ove it and now I feel like I wasted my money. 
I did buy the filter and will try tomorrow with my own coffee and see how it goes.
thanks for your help


----------



## Addie

BethA said:


> it does say to use bottled or filtered water-but I just went right by that-the coffee is already more $ and the pot-way more than my Mr. Coffee.
> I guess I am disappointed because I thought it would be easier, but having to make a cup and then add more water-or make one and waste it, just to get a second weaker one is a waste. I actually used my Mr. coffee today after the first try was too strong.
> My husband says he did use soap and water-at least he claims he did.
> I appreciate all your suggestions. I guess I was prepared to ove it and now I feel like I wasted my money.
> I did buy the filter and will try tomorrow with my own coffee and see how it goes.
> thanks for your help


I'm crossing my fingers the my K-Cup works for you! If not, you could always sell it on here. I'm sure it would be snatched up quick. It just stinks that you would lose money. I'm guessing e-bay is a no-return policy? I've never used e-bay, so I don't know.


----------



## BethA

my husband likes it , so I'd have to have 2 coffee makers on the counter, unless I can convince him to give it up  I'll keep my fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## Addie

BethA said:


> my husband likes it , so I'd have to have 2 coffee makers on the counter, unless I can convince him to give it up I'll keep my fingers crossed for tomorrow


Any luck with suddenly loving the Keurig? I did think of another possible solution: If I think a coffee is going to be too strong, I add a bit of water to my mug before I brew so that the not-hot water in the mug gets heated when the Keurig brews. Although, that may be a solution only for the personal machine because I can't change brew sizes.

By the way, I did want to let everyone know they now have the Limited Edition Holiday Coffee Collection by Green Mountain at BB&B for $24.99 (perfect price for the 20% off or the $5 off coupon). The box comes with 48 cups. It has 12 cups of Spicy Eggnog, 12 cups of Gingerbread, 12 cups of Holiday Blend and 12 cups of Golden French Toast. I just tried a cup of the Golden French Toast, and I'm in love. YUM! I think it may be my favourite cup so far. I didn't add sugar or cream to it, and it was fantastic without. My house smells like french toast, and I can really taste it in the coffee. Delicious! Also, the coffee isn't that bold, so Beth, you may like it, too! 

I also saw they're selling the K-Cup iced teas there and the Green Mountain Pumpkin Spice. I would have bought the Pumpkin Spice instead of the Donut Shop if I had realised the Pumpkin Spice wasn't in the Holiday Collection. Oh, well. Means I have another flavour to look forward to when I get another coupon!


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> Any luck with suddenly loving the Keurig? I did think of another possible solution: If I think a coffee is going to be too strong, I add a bit of water to my mug before I brew so that the not-hot water in the mug gets heated when the Keurig brews. Although, that may be a solution only for the personal machine because I can't change brew sizes.
> 
> By the way, I did want to let everyone know they now have the Limited Edition Holiday Coffee Collection by Green Mountain at BB&B for $24.99 (perfect price for the 20% off or the $5 off coupon). The box comes with 48 cups. It has 12 cups of Spicy Eggnog, 12 cups of Gingerbread, 12 cups of Holiday Blend and 12 cups of Golden French Toast. I just tried a cup of the Golden French Toast, and I'm in love. YUM! I think it may be my favourite cup so far. I didn't add sugar or cream to it, and it was fantastic without. My house smells like french toast, and I can really taste it in the coffee. Delicious! Also, the coffee isn't that bold, so Beth, you may like it, too!
> 
> I also saw they're selling the K-Cup iced teas there and the Green Mountain Pumpkin Spice. I would have bought the Pumpkin Spice instead of the Donut Shop if I had realised the Pumpkin Spice wasn't in the Holiday Collection. Oh, well. Means I have another flavour to look forward to when I get another coupon!


I saw that collection when I was at BB & B the other day but didn't pick one up. Based on your description of the Golden French Toast I'm going to go back and get this!! It sounds delish.......if you don't mind, may I ask what some of your other favorites are? Right now I'm totally loving Timothy's German Chocolate Cake.


----------



## Addie

Ruby296 said:


> I saw that collection when I was at BB & B the other day but didn't pick one up. Based on your description of the Golden French Toast I'm going to go back and get this!! It sounds delish.......if you don't mind, may I ask what some of your other favorites are? Right now I'm totally loving Timothy's German Chocolate Cake.


Now I feel the pressure! I hope you like it as much as I do! 
I like the German Chocolate Cake as well. That one really surprised me because I actually hate the taste of dried coconut. I can taste a little bit of the coconut in the coffee, but it didn't upset me at all.

I haven't tried that many yet. Here are the ones I've tried so far, excluding the German Chocolate Cake and the French Toast:

GREEN MOUNTAIN: 
Southern Pecan Coffee: Soft pecan flavor, lovely, will buy again
Wild Mountain Blueberry Coffee: Blueberry flavor much stronger than I thought, good black, good with cream, does remind me of a blueberry muffin, will definitely reorder. Yum!

GLORIA JEANS: 
Swiss Chocolate Almond: Completely missed the chocolate taste, could taste the almond some, liked the taste pretty well, nothing extraordinary about it, may order again

VAN HOUTTE:
Creme Brulee: Soft caramel taste, better without me adding sugar, probably will buy again
Raspberry Truffle: Tastes just like a raspberry truffle. At this point in time, it is too sweet (even without sugar and milk), the taste is overwhelming for me, will not buy again
Pecan Praline: Very little pecan flavour, will not re-order

TIMOTHY'S
Cinnamon Pastry: Cinnamon-flavoured coffee, tastes okay, may buy again

After the French Toast coffee, I like the Blueberry coffee and then probably the German Chocolate Cake and the Southern Pecan and then the Creme Brulee. I've read that a lot of people really like the Raspberry Truffle, but it kind of disturbed me because it tasted so much like a raspberry truffle (Hindsight says I probably shouldn't have ordered a full box ... ).  That's probably just me, though.


----------



## BethA

it worked out using my own coffee after a few tries to get it right. I am going to try some of the flavors to see how I like them. It came with 90 kcups, so I may force my husband to drink the strong ones. My son loves it for the hot chocolate.
thanks for all your help with it-I think I'm too much like an old dog-not good with change even though I thought I'd be wowed by it. My coffee is always weak for everyone else, so i know it's just me and not the keurig.
you've been great


----------



## Addie

BethA said:


> it worked out using my own coffee after a few tries to get it right. I am going to try some of the flavors to see how I like them. It came with 90 kcups, so I may force my husband to drink the strong ones. My son loves it for the hot chocolate.
> thanks for all your help with it-I think I'm too much like an old dog-not good with change even though I thought I'd be wowed by it. My coffee is always weak for everyone else, so i know it's just me and not the keurig.
> you've been great


When I first got the Keurig, I wasn't as thrilled as I thought I would be as well. Over the weeks, though, I've grown to love it. Hopefully, you will, too! I'm, glad you were able to work out a solution!


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> Now I feel the pressure! I hope you like it as much as I do!
> I like the German Chocolate Cake as well. That one really surprised me because I actually hate the taste of dried coconut. I can taste a little bit of the coconut in the coffee, but it didn't upset me at all.
> 
> I haven't tried that many yet. Here are the ones I've tried so far, excluding the German Chocolate Cake and the French Toast:
> 
> GREEN MOUNTAIN:
> Southern Pecan Coffee: Soft pecan flavor, lovely, will buy again
> Wild Mountain Blueberry Coffee: Blueberry flavor much stronger than I thought, good black, good with cream, does remind me of a blueberry muffin, will definitely reorder. Yum!
> 
> GLORIA JEANS:
> Swiss Chocolate Almond: Completely missed the chocolate taste, could taste the almond some, liked the taste pretty well, nothing extraordinary about it, may order again
> 
> VAN HOUTTE:
> Creme Brulee: Soft caramel taste, better without me adding sugar, probably will buy again
> Raspberry Truffle: Tastes just like a raspberry truffle. At this point in time, it is too sweet (even without sugar and milk), the taste is overwhelming for me, will not buy again
> Pecan Praline: Very little pecan flavour, will not re-order
> 
> TIMOTHY'S
> Cinnamon Pastry: Cinnamon-flavoured coffee, tastes okay, may buy again
> 
> After the French Toast coffee, I like the Blueberry coffee and then probably the German Chocolate Cake and the Southern Pecan and then the Creme Brulee. I've read that a lot of people really like the Raspberry Truffle, but it kind of disturbed me because it tasted so much like a raspberry truffle (Hindsight says I probably shouldn't have ordered a full box ... ).  That's probably just me, though.


Thank you so much for your excellent reviews! I have not been as adventurous as you, when I find something I like I tend to be a creature of habit. Another one you might like to try is Gloria Jean's Butter Toffee (not trying to enable or anything.......) I'm going back to BB & B later this morning, can't wait to try those flavors!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

BethA said:


> it worked out using my own coffee after a few tries to get it right. I am going to try some of the flavors to see how I like them. It came with 90 kcups, so I may force my husband to drink the strong ones. My son loves it for the hot chocolate.
> thanks for all your help with it-I think I'm too much like an old dog-not good with change even though I thought I'd be wowed by it. My coffee is always weak for everyone else, so i know it's just me and not the keurig.
> you've been great


If you like weak coffee you might actually find that you enjoy tea more then coffee. Black teas have caffiene. You can adjust the strenght based on the amount of tea that you use and the amount of water that you use. Most teas (not the Earl Greys and English Breakfast) are not as strong as coffee.

Just a thought.


----------



## EllenR

Okay, you have all gone and done it again. DH is gonna kill me. I just picked up a B77 at Costco. It IS nice to have hot coffee again. My old coffee maker was just giving me lukewarm. Ahhhh, I just love my toys. 

EllenR


----------



## Ruby296

EllenR said:


> Okay, you have all gone and done it again. DH is gonna kill me. I just picked up a B77 at Costco. It IS nice to have hot coffee again. My old coffee maker was just giving me lukewarm. Ahhhh, I just love my toys.
> 
> EllenR


Congrats and enjoy your hot kuppa again!


----------



## Addie

Ruby296 said:


> Thank you so much for your excellent reviews! I have not been as adventurous as you, when I find something I like I tend to be a creature of habit. Another one you might like to try is Gloria Jean's Butter Toffee (not trying to enable or anything.......) I'm going back to BB & B later this morning, can't wait to try those flavors!


I actually have that flavour as a sample, but I haven't tried it yet. I'll move it up the list now!

By the way, I just tried the Spicy Eggnog one and ... ew. I've never had eggnog before, so maybe that has something to do with it?


Spoiler



It kind of smells like vomit to me.


 
Has anyone else tried this one? Is the K-Cup an accurate taste/smell of the real thing? If it is, I'm going to stay far, far away.


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> I actually have that flavour as a sample, but I haven't tried it yet. I'll move it up the list now!
> 
> By the way, I just tried the Spicy Eggnog one and ... ew. I've never had eggnog before, so maybe that has something to do with it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It kind of smells like vomit to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else tried this one? Is the K-Cup an accurate taste/smell of the real thing? If it is, I'm going to stay far, far away.


Give it a try and post your thoughts! Sorry to hear about the Spicy Eggnog. I haven't tried that one yet, but after reading your review not sure I want to  I just had my first cup of Golden French Toast and wow, YUMMY! I wish it was not an LE. I've been trying to find a place to buy it alone but so far have had no luck.


----------



## EllenR

I'm finding the coffees I have tried to be weak for my tastes. Mind you, I live in Starbucks/Tullys/Seattle's Best land where all (drip) coffee is strong. So far, I've tried the Tullys Kona in the 9 oz size (too weak) and the Newman's Own Extra Bold in the 7 oz size (acceptable).

What are the strongest brews you have tasted? I'm working through my samples that came with the machine but can already see that I will have to buy stronger brews and/or use my own coffee to make a good kuppa.

EllenR


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

My hubby likes bold roasts. He likes Timothy's Parisian Nights, Emeril's French Quarter, Black Tiger and Jet Fuel. (not sure what brands Black Tiger and Jet Fuel are)


----------



## Ruby296

EllenR said:


> I'm finding the coffees I have tried to be weak for my tastes. Mind you, I live in Starbucks/Tullys/Seattle's Best land where all (drip) coffee is strong. So far, I've tried the Tullys Kona in the 9 oz size (too weak) and the Newman's Own Extra Bold in the 7 oz size (acceptable).
> 
> What are the strongest brews you have tasted? I'm working through my samples that came with the machine but can already see that I will have to buy stronger brews and/or use my own coffee to make a good kuppa.
> 
> EllenR


I am not one who likes really strong coffee, so I probably won't be much help. I go for the flavored stuff-Gloria Jean Butter Toffee, Timothy's German Chocolate Cake, Green Mt. French Vanilla and Golden French Toast.....you get the idea! My husband likes stronger coffee than I do and his favorite is Green Mt. Nantucket Blend. It's not an extra bold or anything so it most likely won't be strong enough for you, but it smells and tastes delicious. Maybe you should try the My K-cup so you can make your own and keep experimenting till you find one that works for you. Good luck!


----------



## EllenR

That's what I was thinking I might have to do Ruby. I love the taste of my fresh coffee, but I REALLY love not having to clean a coffee pot, basket, filter, etc with the Keurig. I'd really love to find a pre-packaged blend that I can just toss and not have to clean. I know, it's a small thing, but it can be the littlest things that make you so very happy in life, right? 

EllenR


----------



## Ruby296

EllenR said:


> That's what I was thinking I might have to do Ruby. I love the taste of my fresh coffee, but I REALLY love not having to clean a coffee pot, basket, filter, etc with the Keurig. I'd really love to find a pre-packaged blend that I can just toss and not have to clean. I know, it's a small thing, but it can be the littlest things that make you so very happy in life, right?
> 
> EllenR


Oh yes, I agree w/you completely that it is the little things in life that make you happy! Keep searching, there's got to be a strong K-cup out there for you


----------



## Addie

EllenR said:


> I'm finding the coffees I have tried to be weak for my tastes. Mind you, I live in Starbucks/Tullys/Seattle's Best land where all (drip) coffee is strong. So far, I've tried the Tullys Kona in the 9 oz size (too weak) and the Newman's Own Extra Bold in the 7 oz size (acceptable).
> 
> What are the strongest brews you have tasted? I'm working through my samples that came with the machine but can already see that I will have to buy stronger brews and/or use my own coffee to make a good kuppa.
> 
> EllenR


Have you tried Van Houtte's Eclipse Blend? That one is a stronger brew, and I've read a lot of good things about it. I would have bought it, but like Ruby, I'm not that into the really strong coffee.



Ruby296 said:


> Give it a try and post your thoughts! Sorry to hear about the Spicy Eggnog. I haven't tried that one yet, but after reading your review not sure I want to  I just had my first cup of Golden French Toast and wow, YUMMY! I wish it was not an LE. I've been trying to find a place to buy it alone but so far have had no luck.


I hid it under a spoiler because I figured that sentence was too disturbing to leave out. 
It could just be me! I may have weird taste buds. Since I've never had eggnog, I think it was a really unpleasant shock for me. I probably would not like the real stuff. So if you like eggnog, you might like that k-cup flavour! I hope I didn't ruin it for you with my thought of the smell!

Okay, well I just made a cup of the Gingerbread. It's definitely better than the Eggnog, in my opinion, but not as good as the French Toast. It definitely didn't wow me, so if I have a choice, I probably won't buy it again.

That's disappointing! I assumed BB&B would just have the French Toast in a separate box. I wish it wasn't LE as well because now I'm going to have to buy a million of them (assuming they sell it by itself). Hopefully we'll find where they sell the box! I'll let you know if I find a place. I don't want to have to buy the collection again and have to suffer through having more Eggnog coffee in my house. 

I just have the Holiday Blend left to try tomorrow, and then I'm going to give the Butter Toffee a taste. I love the Keurig!


----------



## EllenR

I just ordered a bunch of samples from Keurig since I have the free shipping for registering and bought sample boxes as well as some boxes of teas. I'm sure I'll find something that suits my taste since there are so many! I don't get the BB&B coupons in my paper anymore. There is a BB&B not too far away; I just rarely shop there as it's not convenient for me.

EllenR


----------



## Addie

Ruby296 said:


> Give it a try and post your thoughts! Sorry to hear about the Spicy Eggnog. I haven't tried that one yet, but after reading your review not sure I want to  I just had my first cup of Golden French Toast and wow, YUMMY! I wish it was not an LE. I've been trying to find a place to buy it alone but so far have had no luck.


Okay, so I just found on Green Mountain's website that the boxes of French Toast won't be available until Winter 2010. So January? That's a bit longer than I would have liked to wait, but at least it will eventually be here!

Oh, and after tasting a bit more of the Gingerbread, I've concluded I like it better than I originally thought. It tastes like gingerbread, of course, and the taste is soft and nice. I added milk after drinking about half, and it adds to the soft, full flavour. For this one, I think I may want to always add milk. It's still not a "wow" flavour in my mind, and it's not as fantastic as the French Toast (which I definitely believe to be a "wow" flavour), but I might buy a box when it becomes available just to have it.

Also, I did see a review of the eggnog, and this one individual was crazy over the flavour. So maybe it is just me ...
If you try the flavour and report back that you love it, I suppose I'll give it another chance. 



EllenR said:


> I just ordered a bunch of samples from Keurig since I have the free shipping for registering and bought sample boxes as well as some boxes of teas. I'm sure I'll find something that suits my taste since there are so many! I don't get the BB&B coupons in my paper anymore. There is a BB&B not too far away; I just rarely shop there as it's not convenient for me.


I hope you're able to find something you like! Please report back and let us know which are your favourites.


----------



## ellesu

I need to try some of the bold blends that have been suggested.  So far I really like Emeril's Big Easy Bold.  I can actually use the next to largest cup size on my Keurig.

I'm sure it's been mentioned, but my Target has several K cup blends and flavors.


----------



## EllenR

ellesu said:


> I need to try some of the bold blends that have been suggested. So far I really like Emeril's Big Easy Bold. I can actually use the next to largest cup size on my Keurig.
> 
> I'm sure it's been mentioned, but my Target has several K cup blends and flavors.


Ooooo I didn't know that! I live at Target. 

Ruby, I will report back with my reviews. 

EllenR


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> Have you tried Van Houtte's Eclipse Blend? That one is a stronger brew, and I've read a lot of good things about it. I would have bought it, but like Ruby, I'm not that into the really strong coffee.
> 
> I hid it under a spoiler because I figured that sentence was too disturbing to leave out.
> It could just be me! I may have weird taste buds. Since I've never had eggnog, I think it was a really unpleasant shock for me. I probably would not like the real stuff. So if you like eggnog, you might like that k-cup flavour! I hope I didn't ruin it for you with my thought of the smell!
> 
> Okay, well I just made a cup of the Gingerbread. It's definitely better than the Eggnog, in my opinion, but not as good as the French Toast. It definitely didn't wow me, so if I have a choice, I probably won't buy it again.
> 
> That's disappointing! I assumed BB&B would just have the French Toast in a separate box. I wish it wasn't LE as well because now I'm going to have to buy a million of them (assuming they sell it by itself). Hopefully we'll find where they sell the box! I'll let you know if I find a place. I don't want to have to buy the collection again and have to suffer through having more Eggnog coffee in my house.
> 
> I just have the Holiday Blend left to try tomorrow, and then I'm going to give the Butter Toffee a taste. I love the Keurig!


I tried the Spicy Eggnog this am and it definitely tastes like Eggnog. I didn't hate it, but I don't think I'll buy it again. I don't normally drink Eggnog, it's very rich and fattening. I'll try Gingerbread later today or tomorrow am!


AddieLove said:


> Okay, so I just found on Green Mountain's website that the boxes of French Toast won't be available until Winter 2010. So January? That's a bit longer than I would have liked to wait, but at least it will eventually be here!
> 
> Oh, and after tasting a bit more of the Gingerbread, I've concluded I like it better than I originally thought. It tastes like gingerbread, of course, and the taste is soft and nice. I added milk after drinking about half, and it adds to the soft, full flavour. For this one, I think I may want to always add milk. It's still not a "wow" flavour in my mind, and it's not as fantastic as the French Toast (which I definitely believe to be a "wow" flavour), but I might buy a box when it becomes available just to have it.
> 
> Also, I did see a review of the eggnog, and this one individual was crazy over the flavour. So maybe it is just me ...
> If you try the flavour and report back that you love it, I suppose I'll give it another chance.
> 
> I hope you're able to find something you like! Please report back and let us know which are your favourites.


Thanks so much for letting me know that the French Toast will be available in January. Guess I'm going to have to buy those big LE packs to tide me over till then


----------



## Ruby296

EllenR said:


> I just ordered a bunch of samples from Keurig since I have the free shipping for registering and bought sample boxes as well as some boxes of teas. I'm sure I'll find something that suits my taste since there are so many! I don't get the BB&B coupons in my paper anymore. There is a BB&B not too far away; I just rarely shop there as it's not convenient for me.
> 
> EllenR


If you go to the website and sign up they should put you on the mailing list and you'll start getting them that way. Also I think you can print your own at the site as well. The 20% coupons make a big difference. I usually buy my K-cups at Amazon and it's an even better deal if they offer auto delivery. Check it out! Oh, my Target has a very small selection, but it's worth looking if you're there alot!


----------



## MarthaT

I watch slickdeals.net, there are often sales on K cups


----------



## Addie

Ruby296 said:


> I tried the Spicy Eggnog this am and it definitely tastes like Eggnog. I didn't hate it, but I don't think I'll buy it again. I don't normally drink Eggnog, it's very rich and fattening. I'll try Gingerbread later today or tomorrow am!
> Thanks so much for letting me know that the French Toast will be available in January. Guess I'm going to have to buy those big LE packs to tide me over till then


Good to know about the eggnog! I'm _definitely_ going to stay away from eggnog during the holidays.

Same here! I'm going to have to ask everyone who enters my house if they like eggnog, and then make them drink cup after cup just to get rid of the stuff. 

So this morning I tried the Holiday Blend, and I liked it. I think it moves up to my second favourite in the collection. There's nothing really all that special about it, I guess. It's just regular coffee, but I really like how it's a little strong but not bold by any means. It reminds me of breakfast coffee (like at a breakfast joint like Jim's). So when that one becomes available by itself, I'll probably buy a few boxes while I'm stocking up on the French Toast. I hate and love LE coffee. How am I supposed to know just how much I'll need for the _whole_ year? It's probably best if I play it safe and buy way more than I think I can drink ... although, I wonder when the expiration date would be for them?


----------



## angelad

Turkish coffee is what I prefer.  Nothing better.


----------



## melissaj323

Ugh, I never should have started reading this thread.....now I REALLLLLLYYYY want one of these coffee machines! I was excited because I had just tried the Starbucks VIA coffee.....if only I was addicted to coffee =) And the flavors sound wonderful: pumpkin spice, french toast, gingerbread........I really want these machines to go on sale. May need to take a trip to BBB!


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> Good to know about the eggnog! I'm _definitely_ going to stay away from eggnog during the holidays.
> 
> Same here! I'm going to have to ask everyone who enters my house if they like eggnog, and then make them drink cup after cup just to get rid of the stuff.
> 
> So this morning I tried the Holiday Blend, and I liked it. I think it moves up to my second favourite in the collection. There's nothing really all that special about it, I guess. It's just regular coffee, but I really like how it's a little strong but not bold by any means. It reminds me of breakfast coffee (like at a breakfast joint like Jim's). So when that one becomes available by itself, I'll probably buy a few boxes while I'm stocking up on the French Toast. I hate and love LE coffee. How am I supposed to know just how much I'll need for the _whole_ year? It's probably best if I play it safe and buy way more than I think I can drink ... although, I wonder when the expiration date would be for them?


It's been a long week and I needed an afternoon "pick me up" so I brewed a kup of Gingerbread and it was pretty good. I like it better than the eggnog, but still nowhere near as much as Fr. Toast. I'll try the holiday blend tomorrow am. I was wondering about the expiration dates too.......



melissaj323 said:


> Ugh, I never should have started reading this thread.....now I REALLLLLLYYYY want one of these coffee machines! I was excited because I had just tried the Starbucks VIA coffee.....if only I was addicted to coffee =) And the flavors sound wonderful: pumpkin spice, french toast, gingerbread........I really want these machines to go on sale. May need to take a trip to BBB!


Kohl's puts them on sale fairly often and if you have a coupon on top of that you'd probably get it cheaper than at BB & B. If you get one of these machines you may never go back!!!


----------



## Andra

I got a B40 from Amazon for at the office. I did have the mini up there, but got tired of packing it up when I went out of town. Price recently dropped to 89.95 and shipping is free with Prime or the slow boat...


----------



## Addie

melissaj323 said:


> Ugh, I never should have started reading this thread.....now I REALLLLLLYYYY want one of these coffee machines! I was excited because I had just tried the Starbucks VIA coffee.....if only I was addicted to coffee =) And the flavors sound wonderful: pumpkin spice, french toast, gingerbread........I really want these machines to go on sale. May need to take a trip to BBB!


And there are a ton of wonderful flavours! Get one and you can tell us your thoughts on the K-Cups! 



Ruby296 said:


> It's been a long week and I needed an afternoon "pick me up" so I brewed a kup of Gingerbread and it was pretty good. I like it better than the eggnog, but still nowhere near as much as Fr. Toast. I'll try the holiday blend tomorrow am. I was wondering about the expiration dates too.......


Yeah. I don't want to buy a ton and then have to drink them all in two months. I think it should be okay, though. 
Although, I'd probably still drink them after the expiration date. The coffee may lose some of its flavour, but I doubt it would kill me ... hopefully not.

I had a cup of the Butter Toffee this morning. Yum! I added just a bit of half and half, and it was perfect. It had that nice, creamy taste and wasn't overwhelming. A perfect Saturday morning cup.



Andra said:


> I got a B40 from Amazon for at the office. I did have the mini up there, but got tired of packing it up when I went out of town. Price recently dropped to 89.95 and shipping is free with Prime or the slow boat...


Wow! That's a great price! It's the same price as the mini at BB&B. I love my mini, but I do wish it had at least one more brew size and would tell me when to descale like the B40.


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> Yeah. I don't want to buy a ton and then have to drink them all in two months. I think it should be okay, though.
> Although, I'd probably still drink them after the expiration date. The coffee may lose some of its flavour, but I doubt it would kill me ... hopefully not.
> 
> I had a cup of the Butter Toffee this morning. Yum! I added just a bit of half and half, and it was perfect. It had that nice, creamy taste and wasn't overwhelming. A perfect Saturday morning cup.


I think they'll be ok too. Glad to hear that you like the Butter Toffee! I tried the Holiday blend this am, and your description was perfect! It had nice flavor, but it wasn't too strong at all.


----------



## EllenR

I found a box of Green Mountain Sumatran for sale at Target and tried that. MUCH closer to what I am looking for. Pretty decent cup at the 7 oz setting.

Now I have all these K-cups that are too weak for me. Anyone interested in trading bold flavors they don't like??

I will update with my impressions of all the samples I ordered when they come. I'm happy to have found at least one flavor I like. I certainly love the convenience.

EllenR


----------



## melissaj323

Okay, after much reading and research (which I think has helped my cause with husband) He is begging me to go buy myself the Keurig! He has noticed how much time I have spent reviewing this coffee maker and wants me to have it, if it will make me happy!!! So excited. I have my 20% BBB coupon on hand, which I recieved today by signing up for their email. I have my list of coffees to try.....so off I go to BBB to hopefully purchase the Platinum Keurig!!! Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## melissaj323

I am home!!! I bought my Keurig Platinum and have it priming as we speak. I am so excited!!!! I almost left BBB without one, b/c all I saw in the store was the single one and the special edition. They had the Platinum one on a shelf but no boxes to purchase. Right when I was about to walk away a BBB employee asked if she could help me...turns out the Platinum was on the TOP shelf where I didn't notice it. She said she LOVES hers! Happily with Keurig in basket I purchased pumpkin spice, cafe mocha, and donut shoppe! I can't wait to try them all out! Thanks everyone for enabling me! =)


----------



## Ruby296

EllenR said:


> I found a box of Green Mountain Sumatran for sale at Target and tried that. MUCH closer to what I am looking for. Pretty decent cup at the 7 oz setting.
> 
> Now I have all these K-cups that are too weak for me. Anyone interested in trading bold flavors they don't like??
> 
> I will update with my impressions of all the samples I ordered when they come. I'm happy to have found at least one flavor I like. I certainly love the convenience.
> 
> EllenR


Yay, Ellen, so happy that you found one flavor that works for you so far.....!!



melissaj323 said:


> I am home!!! I bought my Keurig Platinum and have it priming as we speak. I am so excited!!!! I almost left BBB without one, b/c all I saw in the store was the single one and the special edition. They had the Platinum one on a shelf but no boxes to purchase. Right when I was about to walk away a BBB employee asked if she could help me...turns out the Platinum was on the TOP shelf where I didn't notice it. She said she LOVES hers! Happily with Keurig in basket I purchased pumpkin spice, cafe mocha, and donut shoppe! I can't wait to try them all out! Thanks everyone for enabling me! =)


Congrats on your new machine-we also have the Platinum and love it! Post your thoughts on the cafe mocha and donut shoppe when you can, I've been eyeing them but haven't tried yet.


----------



## melissaj323

> Congrats on your new machine-we also have the Platinum and love it! Post your thoughts on the cafe mocha and donut shoppe when you can, I've been eyeing them but haven't tried yet.


I like the cafe mocha.....it's more chocolately than I thought it would be. I thought it would remind me of the cafe mocha from starbucks, but instead reminds me of hot chocolate. Its good though, just not what I was expecting.


----------



## BethA

I decided to buy the mini for work and didn't realize the cup size is so small-I guess they'll have to make 2 cups and put them in their travel mugs.


----------



## Addie

Ruby296 said:


> I think they'll be ok too. Glad to hear that you like the Butter Toffee! I tried the Holiday blend this am, and your description was perfect! It had nice flavor, but it wasn't too strong at all.


Yes, the Butter Toffee was such a nice, smooth taste. Very good. It's on my To Buy Again list as soon as I finish off all the samples. 
I really like the Holiday Blend. I think it's weird that I like it so much because it tastes so ... ordinary. Glad you liked it as well!



melissaj323 said:


> I am home!!! I bought my Keurig Platinum and have it priming as we speak. I am so excited!!!! I almost left BBB without one, b/c all I saw in the store was the single one and the special edition. They had the Platinum one on a shelf but no boxes to purchase. Right when I was about to walk away a BBB employee asked if she could help me...turns out the Platinum was on the TOP shelf where I didn't notice it. She said she LOVES hers! Happily with Keurig in basket I purchased pumpkin spice, cafe mocha, and donut shoppe! I can't wait to try them all out! Thanks everyone for enabling me! =)


Congrats on your Keurig! Is it adjusting well into your family? 
Let us know how you like the Pumpkin Spice! I'm guessing it's the Green Mountain version? It's my next purchase at BB&B assuming you don't hate the taste.


----------



## melissaj323

> Congrats on your Keurig! Is it adjusting well into your family?
> Let us know how you like the Pumpkin Spice! I'm guessing it's the Green Mountain version? It's my next purchase at BB&B assuming you don't hate the taste.


AddieLove, I really liked the pumpkin spice (yes, by Green Mountain). It reminds me of Starbucks pumpkin spice, minus the whip cream! This morning I tried Donut Shoppe and liked that one too. I think the only one I havent really cared for is the cafe mocha....but I am going to give it another try.

Has anyone else tried the cafe mocha? Maybe I didn't fix it right....I just drank it plain, maybe I should have added cream.


----------



## Addie

melissaj323 said:


> AddieLove, I really liked the pumpkin spice (yes, by Green Mountain). It reminds me of Starbucks pumpkin spice, minus the whip cream! This morning I tried Donut Shoppe and liked that one too. I think the only one I havent really cared for is the cafe mocha....but I am going to give it another try.
> 
> Has anyone else tried the cafe mocha? Maybe I didn't fix it right....I just drank it plain, maybe I should have added cream.


Hmm. I haven't tried the cafe mocha, and I just checked and it's not in my little drawer of samples.  I hope someone else chimes in who has tried the flavour.

I'm glad to hear you like the pumpkin spice. I absolutely love Starbucks' pumpkin spice, so I'll definitely get it next time I'm at BB&B. I'm glad you liked the Donut Shop one as well. That's the one I've set aside for tomorrow.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I tried the Wild Mountain Blueberry this weekend and loved it. Can someone tell me the best brand of Pumpkin Spice and how close it comes to Starbucks Pumpkin Latte?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Duh... never mind I should have read the posts before asking. Green Mountain seems to be the answer.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

melissaj323 said:


> I am home!!! I bought my Keurig Platinum and have it priming as we speak. I am so excited!!!! I almost left BBB without one, b/c all I saw in the store was the single one and the special edition. They had the Platinum one on a shelf but no boxes to purchase. Right when I was about to walk away a BBB employee asked if she could help me...turns out the Platinum was on the TOP shelf where I didn't notice it. She said she LOVES hers! Happily with Keurig in basket I purchased pumpkin spice, cafe mocha, and donut shoppe! I can't wait to try them all out! Thanks everyone for enabling me! =)


Congrats on your Keurig, hope you love it as much as I love mine! My hubby stated it would continue to use Mr. Coffee but that quickly changed, he is a Keurig addict also. we've had ours a year in December.


----------



## melissaj323

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I tried the Wild Mountain Blueberry this weekend and loved it. Can someone tell me the best brand of Pumpkin Spice and how close it comes to Starbucks Pumpkin Latte?


Linda, it says on the box of pumpkin spice by Green Mountain that its a lighter coffee, so it may not seem as strong as Starbucks pumpkin spice. I still really like it though! Had it this morning for breakfast!


----------



## KindleGirl

Gee, I hit the jackpot today at BB&B! I stopped in to see if they had the Cafe Mocha that had been mentioned on this list, and I also found the Holiday Sampler that had been mentioned. Then I found a Chai Latte! I had to get them all to try since everyone had been talking about them, but I hadn't heard yet about the Chai Latte. Luckily I had 2 coupons, one for 20% off and one for $5 off, so that helped! Thank goodness hubby waited in the car....I only planned on buying the Cafe Mocha!


----------



## melissaj323

Kindlegirl, let me know how you liked the cafe mocha and how you fixed it. I just drank it plain, b/c I wasn't sure if I needed to add anything....hmm, maybe i'll go fix myself a cup right now.


----------



## melissaj323

Okay, I made the cafe mocha, and this time added cream......hmm, not bad, but still reminds me of hot chocolate. Oh well. still good though!


----------



## Addie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I tried the Wild Mountain Blueberry this weekend and loved it. Can someone tell me the best brand of Pumpkin Spice and how close it comes to Starbucks Pumpkin Latte?


I'm not sure which Pumpkin Spice is the best brand as I haven't tried any yet , but GM says the Pumpkin Spice is their best selling LE coffee.

I'm off to buy the Pumpkin Spice tomorrow as I just got another 20% off coupon in the mail. Hooray!


KindleGirl said:


> Gee, I hit the jackpot today at BB&B! I stopped in to see if they had the Cafe Mocha that had been mentioned on this list, and I also found the Holiday Sampler that had been mentioned. Then I found a Chai Latte! I had to get them all to try since everyone had been talking about them, but I hadn't heard yet about the Chai Latte. Luckily I had 2 coupons, one for 20% off and one for $5 off, so that helped! Thank goodness hubby waited in the car....I only planned on buying the Cafe Mocha!


Well, you can never have enough K-Cups!  Have you had a chance to try any of the flavours? How are they? Will you let us know how the Chai Latte tastes?


----------



## melissaj323

Gloria Jean also has a pumpkin spice......its already sold out on Keurig's website. I think its available on Gloria Jean's website, not sure about it being sold at BBB. I'd like to know which brand is better; Green Mountain or Gloria Jean. It did say on Gloria Jean's box that it is a medium blend whereas Green Mountain is a light blend. Yum! I love pumpkin spice!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I will have to go with Gloria Jean's because I like a medium to bold roast. I hate they are sold out   I always order a new supply the last of the month. May see if cafe express has it.


----------



## KindleGirl

I tried the Chai Latte this morning and it is very good! The box suggested using the 8 oz. setting, however I thought that may be a little strong so I used the 10 oz. and I thought it was perfect. I didn't think that was weak at all. 

I tried the Cafe Mocha last night and was also a little disappointed. I also thought that it tasted mostly like hot chocolate. I already have enough hot choc. cups so I was hoping for more of a mixed taste. I used the 8 oz. setting so I think next time I will use the 10 oz. I'm sure it will still taste like chocolate more than anything but I thought the 8 oz. setting made it a little too sweet for me. If anyone comes up with a good way to mix something with to improve the taste, let us know!

I haven't tried the holiday coffees yet. Those are next on my list to try. Maybe tonight at my twin sons' football game. Here in IN it is cold, very windy and dreary today. Sounds like a warm drink at the game will be a must!


----------



## sharyn

I like the cafe mocha mixed with the pumpkin spice...6oz of the mocha with 10oz of the pumpkin spice.  It's the Green Mountain pumpkin spice I have.


----------



## melissaj323

sharyn said:


> I like the cafe mocha mixed with the pumpkin spice...6oz of the mocha with 10oz of the pumpkin spice. It's the Green Mountain pumpkin spice I have.


ohhhhh, Sharyn that sounds goooooood!!!! I will have to try that next....boy am I drinking a TON of coffee everyday! ha ha.

Okay let me make sure I get this right: make the mocha on the small setting in one mug, then put in the pumkin spice and make it in the larger mug setting, then combine them together into one mug and stir? Can't wait to test it out!


----------



## melissaj323

sharyn said:


> I like the cafe mocha mixed with the pumpkin spice...6oz of the mocha with 10oz of the pumpkin spice. It's the Green Mountain pumpkin spice I have.


Sharyn, I just made the cafe mocha mixed with pumpkin spice....MUCH BETTER!!! Kindlegirl, give this a try, its not like hot chocolate anymore! Its good! (just makes a BIG cup of coffee)


----------



## KindleGirl

melissaj323 said:


> Sharyn, I just made the cafe mocha mixed with pumpkin spice....MUCH BETTER!!! Kindlegirl, give this a try, its not like hot chocolate anymore! Its good! (just makes a BIG cup of coffee)


I will definitely give this a try! It sounds yummy and I have the GM Pumpkin Spice here also. Anxious to try it out. I will be floating for the next couple of days while trying out all of the new flavors!


----------



## BethA

I just got a min Keurig for work on ebay and although the power comes on the light to indicate putting the cup in and the brewing don't work-luckily the seller refunded the money-do any of the smaller versions take a lrger cup size-this one did not work with most of the mugs we have.
I guess I was lucky to have an honest seller, but will probably not buy anything like that again on ebay.


----------



## sharyn

melissaj323 said:


> ohhhhh, Sharyn that sounds goooooood!!!! I will have to try that next....boy am I drinking a TON of coffee everyday! ha ha.
> 
> Okay let me make sure I get this right: make the mocha on the small setting in one mug, then put in the pumkin spice and make it in the larger mug setting, then combine them together into one mug and stir? Can't wait to test it out!


Yes, but I don't use two mugs. Just one. Put the mug under the spigot, drip in 6oz of cafe mocha, then replace the cafe mocha with pumpkin spice and drip in 10oz. Stir and drink!


----------



## Andra

BethA said:


> I just got a min Keurig for work on ebay and although the power comes on the light to indicate putting the cup in and the brewing don't work-luckily the seller refunded the money-do any of the smaller versions take a lrger cup size-this one did not work with most of the mugs we have.
> I guess I was lucky to have an honest seller, but will probably not buy anything like that again on ebay.


The B30 (mini) likes a plain small mug - nothing fancy and nothing that is wide at the top.
Any of the others should be able to handle a larger (both wider and taller) mug. I've used travel mugs with my B40 and B60.


----------



## Addie

BethA said:


> I just got a min Keurig for work on ebay and although the power comes on the light to indicate putting the cup in and the brewing don't work-luckily the seller refunded the money-do any of the smaller versions take a lrger cup size-this one did not work with most of the mugs we have.
> I guess I was lucky to have an honest seller, but will probably not buy anything like that again on ebay.


I do notice a tight squeeze with some of the mugs I use for the mini. Actually, the mugs I have the easiest time getting in the mini are my mugs that are wider at the top (In regards to Andra's post, perhaps there's a limit?). I've never removed the drip tray (except to clean), but you can move the drip tray out of the way to give you more room. The larger-sized Keurigs do allow for more mug room. I can't stick a travel mug to brew in the mini. I have to just brew in a home mug and then pour it into the travel mug if I'm on the go. It's a bit of an inconvenience, but it's a trade off for the counter space and easy traveling.


----------



## Andra

AddieLove said:


> I do notice a tight squeeze with some of the mugs I use for the mini. Actually, the mugs I have the easiest time getting in the mini are my mugs that are wider at the top (In regards to Andra's post, perhaps there's a limit?). I've never removed the drip tray (except to clean), but you can move the drip tray out of the way to give you more room. The larger-sized Keurigs do allow for more mug room. I can't stick a travel mug to brew in the mini. I have to just brew in a home mug and then pour it into the travel mug if I'm on the go. It's a bit of an inconvenience, but it's a trade off for the counter space and easy traveling.


OK, my wide mug is very shallow and it's about 5 inches across the top. When I try to use it in the mini, I get the cup warning light.
I call it a hot chocolate mug, but it came from Pampered Chef and they call it Coffee and More...
I use it in the larger brewers all the time.
I guess it has to do with the amount of curve around the rim of the mug and the curved part of the brewer where it's supposed to fit.


----------



## Addie

Andra said:


> OK, my wide mug is very shallow and it's about 5 inches across the top. When I try to use it in the mini, I get the cup warning light.
> I call it a hot chocolate mug, but it came from Pampered Chef and they call it Coffee and More...
> I use it in the larger brewers all the time.
> I guess it has to do with the amount of curve around the rim of the mug and the curved part of the brewer where it's supposed to fit.


Ah. I see what you mean. One of mine is four inches wide on top, three inches on bottom and four inches in height. My other one is four inches on top, a little more than two inches on bottom and five inches in height. Both fit pretty snuggly in the mini. You're right, I think it has something to do with the shape and the length of the mug fitting in the mini. I've got one of those really cute cafe mugs that is shallow with a wide top, and it definitely wouldn't fit in my mini.


----------



## Ruby296

I just got an email from Amazon that they will soon be shipping out a new flavor from Timothy's........Kahlua! I think I'm going to order some and hope that it tastes yummy


----------



## Addie

Ruby296 said:


> I just got an email from Amazon that they will soon be shipping out a new flavor from Timothy's........Kahlua! I think I'm going to order some and hope that it tastes yummy


Ooh. Let us know what you think!


----------



## geko29

NurseLisa said:


> Can someone recommend a coffee maker that makes coffee really hot? We always end up having to zap our coffee in the microwave after pouring it out of the coffee pot.  We currently have a cuisenart which doesnt make the coffee hot enough for us.


This is probably a bit late, since you asked 5 months ago, but the ONLY coffeepot that brews coffee at the correct temperature is the Technivorm MoccaMaster. I've had one for two years, and combined with clean water and freshly-ground beans it makes the best coffee I've ever had.


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> Ooh. Let us know what you think!


I most certainly will! It's not scheduled to ship out till mid-October though.


----------



## Addie

With the cooler weather, I decided I wanted a sweeter coffee this morning. So I tried GM's Caramel Vanilla Cream. Yum! I decided to do a taste test between GM's Caramel Vanilla Cream and VH's Creme Brulee. So GM's is a sweeter coffee taste (no sugar added, of course) and a weaker coffee. You can really taste the caramel in the aftertaste, but I don't think it's sickeningly sweet or overwhelming (which is how I feel about the Raspberry Truffle flavour from VH). VH's is a slightly stronger coffee with a subtle flavouring. In my mood right now, GM wins. But I don't know ...
Anyone tried these two flavours? What were your thoughts on them? And if you've tried both, which would you consider the winner?


----------



## melissaj323

has anyone tried any of the Christmas seasonal coffees? I think I am going to order Gloria Jean's pumpkin spice (to compare to my green mountain) and maybe a christmas one.


----------



## sharyn

I have the Green Mountain pumpkin spice, and like it alot.


----------



## Angela

Been a while since I have posted here and just finished catching up on posts. Have had my Platinum Keurig since May and am still in love with it. I have been thinking about getting a mini for travel since I don't like being without my Keurig when I visit my hubby in Houston or my son in Midland. I am a bit concerned about the cup size issue though since a like a BIG cup of coffee. For those that have the B40, is it small enough to pack up and use as a traveler, or should I just keep taking my Starbucks VIA when I travel?


----------



## Addie

Angela said:


> Been a while since I have posted here and just finished catching up on posts. Have had my Platinum Keurig since May and am still in love with it. I have been thinking about getting a mini for travel since I don't like being without my Keurig when I visit my hubby in Houston or my son in Midland. I am a bit concerned about the cup size issue though since a like a BIG cup of coffee. For those that have the B40, is it small enough to pack up and use as a traveler, or should I just keep taking my Starbucks VIA when I travel?


The mini Keurig is definitely travel capable, but I imagine the cup size is going to be smaller than you'd like. I think it depends how much you like your Keurig coffee over the Starbucks VIA and how much you would use it. If you could do either, I would probably just take the VIA because it's easier to deal with. Even though the mini is the travel size one, it's still somewhat bulky.

Personally, if I'm visiting someone for a couple of days, I wouldn't bring it. But if I'm going to be gone for a week or more, I would pack it.

In hindsight, I don't think I was much help.


----------



## rho

so if I get a B70 along with Coffee People, Donut Shop k-cups and Timothy's World Coffee, German Chocolate Cake k-cups I should be set for awhile and are those good choices of flavors -


----------



## Addie

rho said:


> so if I get a B70 along with Coffee People, Donut Shop k-cups and Timothy's World Coffee, German Chocolate Cake k-cups I should be set for awhile and are those good choices of flavors -


I like the Donut Shop, I like the German Chocolate Cake, I've never tried the World Coffee. But it sounds like you know what you want! Might I suggest a box of the Green Mountain limited edition holiday flavours as well?


----------



## rho

AddieLove said:


> I like the Donut Shop, I like the German Chocolate Cake, I've never tried the World Coffee. But it sounds like you know what you want! Might I suggest a box of the Green Mountain limited edition holiday flavours as well?


I think that the Timothy's German Chocolate Cake just has World Coffee in its name it is just the German Chocolate Cake flavor ....


----------



## Addie

rho said:


> I think that the Timothy's German Chocolate Cake just has World Coffee in its name it is just the German Chocolate Cake flavor ....


Ohhhhh ... Okay. Now I feel dumb. LOL


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> I like the Donut Shop, I like the German Chocolate Cake, I've never tried the World Coffee. But it sounds like you know what you want! Might I suggest a box of the Green Mountain limited edition holiday flavours as well?


I think AddieLove has given you great advice!


----------



## sharyn

I went to BB&B today because I needed more hot cocoa and found a Cafe Expressions Chai Latte flavor.  My dh loves chai latte so I brought it home for him to try.  It was a very big hit, and smelled wonderful.


----------



## melissaj323

With registering my new Keurig, I had a received a coupon in the email for buy 2 large boxes get 2 large boxes free....well you are going to laugh when you hear what I bought. 

I thought I should expand my horizons so I ordered the Gloria Jeans' variety, then I thought hmm, I've been wanting to try Gloria Jean's pumpkin spice to compare to the Green Mountain pumpkin spice that I already have, so I added that to my cart. 

Okay, so I have 2 boxes left (for FREE) and what do I order......2 more boxes of pumpkin spice (Green Mountain and Timothys)! I love pumpkin spice and thought I should at least try them all, as well as reorder my green mountain. Looks like I'll be able to drink pumpkin spice year round!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

hmmm. pumpkin spice sounds good. wonder if bb&b has it?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I am enjoying Green Mountains

Autumn Blend
Pumpkin Spice (use smallest cup setting for bolder flavor, not a fan of weak coffee)
Wild Mountain Blueberry

All very good on these cool Fall mornings.

I got an email about Holiday Blend (XMAS). Has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## rho

AddieLove said:


> Ohhhhh ... Okay. Now I feel dumb. LOL


don't I had to go back to re-read what I wrote to be sure - and it is a mistake I would make in a heartbeat 

I decided to look in BJ's when I go there to see if they have it there and if not I will add up my Reward points or Gift cards or whatever the heck they are called on Amazon and use them to get the machine - I just added $15 to my tally just by using Swagbucks so if I turn in some cans and get a Reward coupon soon I should be able to get it soon -- I know I will love it - hubby on the other hand will still use the leaky old coffee maker because "he doesn't like change"  So basically in the beginning I will have morning coffee from the Mr Coffee and during the day I will use the Keurig for coffee or tea --- btw how are the decaf cups??

I'm hoping that over time hubster gets used to the Keurig and then we will only have 1 machine on the counter 

edited because I thought of another question ---- how long before the cups expire - I'm concerned that if I get a bunch of different flavors that they will expire before I drink them


----------



## sharyn

Vegas_Asian said:


> hmmm. pumpkin spice sounds good. wonder if bb&b has it?


Yes, they do. I got some yesterday.


----------



## LisaB12303

sharyn said:


> Yes, they do. I got some yesterday.


They must just be rolling it out. Mine didn't have it, although I was able to pck up the Special Holiday coffees. Enjoying a cup of the Holiday Blend right now.


----------



## sharyn

I have a big box of a holiday assortment, but haven't opened it yet. I'm *trying* to save it till the holidays.<G>


----------



## Addie

Ok, I am super excited! I just got an e-mail from Green Mountain saying they've got a donut house collection! There's Donut House Coffee, Cinnamon Roll, Chocolate Glazed Donut, and Donut House Decaf.
I'm going to check BB&B in a few days to see if they have it there. Sounds delicious!



rho said:


> edited because I thought of another question ---- how long before the cups expire - I'm concerned that if I get a bunch of different flavors that they will expire before I drink them


So I'm not sure about the Decaf Cups. I've only tried one and that was because it was in the box with my Keurig. I can't remember what the flavour was, but I liked it fine. So I'm no help there.
As far as expiring, I bought some K-Cups in September, and I just checked the expiration date on the K-Cup. It's May 2010. Although, I don't really know how concerned I'll be if I have expired K-Cups (as long as they're not expired when I purchase them). Maybe the flavour would stale a little? I probably wouldn't be able to tell.



Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I got an email about Holiday Blend (XMAS). Has anyone tried this yet?


I really like the Holiday Blend. There's nothing special about it (it's just regular coffee), but I love that it's strong but definitely not too strong. When I want regular coffee, I reach for that one or the Donut Shop by Coffee People. By the way, Donut Shop is a stronger coffee than Holiday Blend.



melissaj323 said:


> With registering my new Keurig, I had a received a coupon in the email for buy 2 large boxes get 2 large boxes free....well you are going to laugh when you hear what I bought.
> 
> I thought I should expand my horizons so I ordered the Gloria Jeans' variety, then I thought hmm, I've been wanting to try Gloria Jean's pumpkin spice to compare to the Green Mountain pumpkin spice that I already have, so I added that to my cart.
> 
> Okay, so I have 2 boxes left (for FREE) and what do I order......2 more boxes of pumpkin spice (Green Mountain and Timothys)! I love pumpkin spice and thought I should at least try them all, as well as reorder my green mountain. Looks like I'll be able to drink pumpkin spice year round!!!


Ooh! Will you let us know which of the three brands you like best for pumpkin spice?


----------



## Ruby296

I had mentioned a while back that Timothy's was coming out w/a new flavor.....Kahlua.  That is one of my favorite "drinks" so I had to order it.  Got it yesterday and I'm a bit disappointed as it's just "ok", nothing really special.  It's on the weak side, so I'll have to brew a smaller cup tomorrow.  I also ordered Cinnamon Pastry (also Timothy's) and to me it's got a distinct cinnamon flavor, but I'm not finding the pastry part yet.  Overall I much prefer Timothy's German Chocolate Cake and Green Mt. Golden French Toast.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Coffee People's Donut Shop blend is the one I have delivered to work. At home it varies, currently I've got Wake Up call - don't remember who makes it.


----------



## Addie

Ruby296 said:


> I had mentioned a while back that Timothy's was coming out w/a new flavor.....Kahlua. That is one of my favorite "drinks" so I had to order it. Got it yesterday and I'm a bit disappointed as it's just "ok", nothing really special. It's on the weak side, so I'll have to brew a smaller cup tomorrow. I also ordered Cinnamon Pastry (also Timothy's) and to me it's got a distinct cinnamon flavor, but I'm not finding the pastry part yet. Overall I much prefer Timothy's German Chocolate Cake and Green Mt. Golden French Toast.


Sorry to hear Kahlua is such a let down. I tried the Cinnamon Pastry as well and found it to be lacking in the same way. At least you still have many delicious flavours.  And with GM coming out with even more flavours ... *sigh*
The worst thing is to have flavours you absolutely hate, though. I've got a large bag of Eggnog and a box of Raspberry Truffle. I can drink the Raspberry Truffle if I have to, but I won't touch the Eggnog again. Yuck!



mom133d said:


> Coffee People's Donut Shop blend is the one I have delivered to work. At home it varies, currently I've got Wake Up call - don't remember who makes it.


Wake Up Call is made by the same company making Donut Shop. How do you like Wake Up Call compared to Donut Shop? Is it stronger or weaker?


----------



## ellesu

My box of Santa Buzz should be here today.  I think it's a bold roast and I can't wait to taste it.  I passed on the Holiday Traditions because it was a medium roast (I think).  Amazon offered 10% off if you ordered two boxes, so I ordered a box of Gloria Jean Pumpkin Spice.  I like it! I like it even more when I pour a bit of soy milk in a big mug, heat it in the microwave, then brew a small K cup of Pumpkin Spice into the mug.  Then add a bit of caramel coffee syrup.  Yum!


----------



## geoffthomas

I have to second the recommendation for Green Mt. Golden French Toast.  
When they list it - soon I think - I will buy several boxes because I like it a lot.

Just sayin.....


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

AddieLove said:


> Wake Up Call is made by the same company making Donut Shop. How do you like Wake Up Call compared to Donut Shop? Is it stronger or weaker?


Its stronger. So that's my driving to work cup. I can barely tell its stronger 'cause I drown my coffee with flavored creamers, especially French Vanilla. But I can't stand the flavored coffees, they all seem very weak as others have noted.


----------



## melissaj323

I received all the coffee in the mail a few days ago (my box of Gloria Jean's variety, and 3 boxes of Pumpkin Spice by Green Mountain, Gloria Jean, and Timothy's.)

Today I tried Butter Toffee from Gloria Jeans variety box....I have to say, I really didn't like it.....but if its all I had left, i guess I can make do. Maybe I'll give it to my mother in law, who just bought a Keurig.

As for the pumpkin spice: though Green Mountain tends to be a lighter flavor coffee, I still think its my favorite, then Gloria Jean's pumpkin spice, then Timothy's perfectly pumpkin. I didn't think Timothy's had much of the pumpkin flavor I was looking for. It wasn't bad though, just not what I was expecting.


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> Sorry to hear Kahlua is such a let down. I tried the Cinnamon Pastry as well and found it to be lacking in the same way. At least you still have many delicious flavours.  And with GM coming out with even more flavours ... *sigh*
> The worst thing is to have flavours you absolutely hate, though. I've got a large bag of Eggnog and a box of Raspberry Truffle. I can drink the Raspberry Truffle if I have to, but I won't touch the Eggnog again. Yuck!


I definitely do have a large variety to choose from every morning so it could be worse. Maybe you should put your Eggnog kups up for swap/sale here, someone might be interested


----------



## salaniz

Based on all the posts here, I purchased a Keurig a couple of months ago.

I've seen a lot of recommendations on flavors and so far I like the dark hot chocolate/Cinnamon Pastry combo.  My husband likes that one and the Wild Mountain Blueberry.

I had to take the Gloria Jean's Butter Toffee back to BB&B.  I couldn't stand it.

My favorite for plain coffee is the GM Dark Magic.


----------



## sharyn

salaniz said:


> I've seen a lot of recommendations on flavors and so far I like the dark hot chocolate/Cinnamon Pastry combo.


Just this minute finished a cup of this combination!


----------



## Addie

Ruby296 said:


> I definitely do have a large variety to choose from every morning so it could be worse. Maybe you should put your Eggnog kups up for swap/sale here, someone might be interested


Hmm. That's a good idea! Anyone want to swap for Eggnog or Raspberry Truffle? Umm ... as in I'll be giving the Eggnog and Raspberry Truffle. 

Okay, so I just tried the Pumpkin Spice by GM. Yum! I put some milk in it and some sugar. It's not as good as Valero's Pumpkin Spice, in my opinion, but it's still fantastic. Plus, Valero's is really thick and sweet and I can only take so much. I really want to try the Cafe Escapes I saw on my BB&B trip, but I made myself buy only one box this trip.


----------



## scott_audio

oh sweet!  there's a Keurig thread here!  

My favorite, the Timothy's World Coffee, Extra Bold Rainforest Espresso


----------



## Addie

scott_audio said:


> oh sweet! there's a Keurig thread here!
> 
> My favorite, the Timothy's World Coffee, Extra Bold Rainforest Espresso


Glad you found us! I feel like my Keurig is like my Kindle. The Kindle enables my love of books, the Keurig enables my love of coffee. 

Now if only I had a money tree, I could be enabled to shop all the time ...


----------



## scott_audio

AddieLove said:


> Glad you found us! I feel like my Keurig is like my Kindle....


Thanks! If I love my soon-to-be-purchased Kindle as much as I love my coffee and tea, I'll be set

That's a beautiful puppy, is he/she is a Silky?


----------



## Addie

scott_audio said:


> Thanks! If I love my soon-to-be-purchased Kindle as much as I love my coffee and tea, I'll be set
> 
> That's a beautiful puppy, is he/she is a Silky?


Oh, yes. I absolutely love making a cup of coffee in my Keurig or a pot of tea in my Zarafina and sitting down with a good book on my Kindle. I hope you love yours as much as I love mine!

I got Addie as a rehome, and I never got her papers. So I don't really know for sure, but I was told she is half yorkie and half silky.


----------



## ak rain

say I like instant coffee with a bit of coco mix and my husband likes french press (too strong for me) would the Keurig find a home here?
sylvia


----------



## Addie

ak rain said:


> say I like instant coffee with a bit of coco mix and my husband likes french press (too strong for me) would the Keurig find a home here?
> sylvia


Well, there are tons of K Cup flavours, so you're bound to find something you like. And I've heard some of the extra bold flavours are really good for those who love strong coffee. I'm not a strong coffee lover, and I've never used a french press. So I'm no help there.

I value the Keurig because it gives me a variety of coffees without having to brew a pot. I definitely wouldn't have tried all the different flavours (like blueberry) if I hadn't bought the Keurig. I'm a one or two cup a day girl, so it's perfect for me. Plus, I love that it can make a cup of hot water for me so I can stick a tea bag in the cup or hot cocoa mix.

If your husband drinks a lot of coffee (like needs a whole pot) then I don't think the Keurig is ideal ... unless you would use the Keurig and he would stick with his french press. Another thing to consider is if both of you are happy with the type of coffee and the coffee arrangement you have now. If that's the case, it may not add much.

But you can brew your own coffee in the Keurig with the My K Cup.
If you're looking to expand your coffee flavours, have easy cleanup and are willing to spend a bit of money in the beginning (machine, sample K Cups, boxes of K Cups when you find your flavours, My K Cup) then it's definitely something to consider.

If you buy it at Bed, Bath & Beyond, I believe you can return it if you don't like it. The problem I find with that is the samples of K Cups I received in the box weren't anything I was excited about. I had to buy different flavours before I really started loving it.

I'm not sure if I was any help, so hopefully someone else with more coffee knowledge can chime in as well!


----------



## Angela

I saw a Keurig commercial this morning. I don't know if they have been around before, since I DVR most everything I watch so I can FF through the junk, but there it was!! I don't know why I got so excited... lol  Guess they are gearing up for Christmas. The BB&B sales paper I got in the mail this week also featured the Keurig and K-cups, PLUS a $20 off coupon! Woo Hoo, time for a trip to BB&B!

On another note... Has anyone had any problems with not enough water coming out occasionally? This has happened to me a couple of times. Once when we had several power failures and I wasn't able to make coffee, and whenever I have been out of town and the Keurig is not used for several days in a row. I have pretty much decided that the K should be used everyday (much like my Kindle   ). I now run a test cup of water through whenever I have been gone for more than a day. During all the bad storms with all the power outages, I had to turn it off and back on to reset before it behaved properly. Anyway, just wondering if this has happened to anyone else?


----------



## ak rain

thank you Addie. I may just find an easier way to make hot water
sylvia


----------



## scott_audio

Angela said:


> ...Has anyone had any problems with not enough water coming out occasionally?...


Hi Angela: Not enough water has happened if I leave for a couple days, also I've oticed that if I pour fresh water into the tank while the pump is running, that next cup will be too much water. It works perfectly, like you said, if it's used every day.

I'm looking forward to ordering some pumpkin spice k-cups soon, probably about the same time I order my Kindle DX!

Have a good evening,
Scott


----------



## Angela

^^  Thanks Scott!


----------



## Addie

Angela said:


> I saw a Keurig commercial this morning. I don't know if they have been around before, since I DVR most everything I watch so I can FF through the junk, but there it was!! I don't know why I got so excited... lol Guess they are gearing up for Christmas. The BB&B sales paper I got in the mail this week also featured the Keurig and K-cups, PLUS a $20 off coupon! Woo Hoo, time for a trip to BB&B!


I saw that commercial, too! I DVR everything as well, but when I saw it, I had to rewind to see the whole thing. Today is the first time I'm seeing it. I got excited as well.  I just like seeing products I love advertised. If they made a Kindle commercial, I'd probably scream a little.



ak rain said:


> thank you Addie. I may just find an easier way to make hot water
> sylvia


Of course! I love the Keurig, but I would hate for someone else to get it when it wasn't necessary or really wanted.


----------



## scott_audio

AddieLove said:


> ... I don't really know for sure, but I was told she is half yorkie and half silky.


this is my parents silky:









He doesn't like the keurig, the noise irritates him - every time coffee or tea is made, he gets mad and gets his ball and shakes it like crazy and throws it around the room.


----------



## Sandpiper

I've been thinking of a coffee "system" on and off for a few years.  Considering the length of this thread, Keurig must be the system of choice here.  I live alone and am not a big coffee drinker, but do like some.  Since my kitchen is kinda small -- therefore limited counter space -- I'm thinking of the mini system.  Any comments?  Any problems with it?  TIA.


----------



## scott_audio

Sandpiper said:


> I've been thinking of a coffee "system" on and off for a few years. Considering the length of this thread, Keurig must be the system of choice here. I live alone and am not a big coffee drinker, but do like some. Since my kitchen is kinda small -- therefore limited counter space -- I'm thinking of the mini system. Any comments? Any problems with it? TIA.


I have the B-40 I think (it's the older and larger model) but I have been considering the mini as well, so I'd be interested in hearing if anyone else has one. I like your puppy Sandpiper - Kindles, Keurigs and puppies seem to be popular here :]


----------



## Addie

scott_audio said:


> this is my parents silky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't like the keurig, the noise irritates him - every time coffee or tea is made, he gets mad and gets his ball and shakes it like crazy and throws it around the room.


He is freaking adorable! Those definitely look like Addie's ears. 
LOL Maybe he's just bitter because he knows he won't get any coffee or tea. Addie doesn't mind the Keurig, but if I'm leaving and she knows she can't go, she grabs one of my shoes and throws it in anger. I love their mannerisms.



Sandpiper said:


> I've been thinking of a coffee "system" on and off for a few years. Considering the length of this thread, Keurig must be the system of choice here. I live alone and am not a big coffee drinker, but do like some. Since my kitchen is kinda small -- therefore limited counter space -- I'm thinking of the mini system. Any comments? Any problems with it? TIA.


I have the mini! The reason I got it was because I didn't want it to take up too much counter space and because I like the colour red.

The good: It's small. It's portable. It's perfect for someone who drinks a cup or two a day (or less) but still wants variety. It's more eco-friendly because there's not a reservoir the machine must keep hot. I've never heard stories of the mini Keurig catching on fire. I've read a couple of instances of that happening with the larger one, but it's definitely doesn't appear to be a common scenario. It still kind of freaked me out, though. It's very easy to clean. It's cute looking. It's simple. It comes in three colours.

The bad: It's the simplest form of the Keurig. You have no control over the temperature and the cup size. It's not programmable. If you want to make a cup on the go, you're going to have to get a regular mug to use for the Keurig and then pour that into a tumbler because the tumbler won't fit. You have to pour water into the Keurig for each cup you want, unlike the larger versions. Because of this, the water isn't instantly hot which means brew time is a little longer. If you have guests over a lot and they like coffee, it could become a tad annoying to have to go through the process of opening the K Cup holding area, closing it, filling the reservoir, closing it, and waiting for it to make a cup.

If I had a lot of people in my house who drank coffee, I probably would have considered a larger model. But I'm the only one who drinks coffee. Plus, I tend to move every couple of years. I love the mini because it works for me.

Hmm. That's all I can think of.

If you go here: http://www.keurig.com/pdf/Keurig_brewer_comparison_sheet.pdf it will give you a comparison of the Keurig systems.


----------



## Sandpiper

AddieLove said:


> The bad: It's the simplest form of the Keurig. You have no control over the temperature and the cup size. It's not programmable. If you want to make a cup on the go, you're going to have to get a regular mug to use for the Keurig and then pour that into a tumbler because the tumbler won't fit. You have to pour water into the Keurig for each cup you want, unlike the larger versions. Because of this, the water isn't instantly hot which means brew time is a little longer. If you have guests over a lot and they like coffee, it could become a tad annoying to have to go through the process of opening the K Cup holding area, closing it, filling the reservoir, closing it, and waiting for it to make a cup.


Sounds like the mini is for me. You do have control of cup size by putting either 6 ozs. (which will be stronger) or 8 ozs. of water in the reservoir. The "bads" don't bother me.

I quickly kind of scanned some of the K-cups. Are there mainly just different types of coffee? Is there a decent selection of flavored coffee? I _love_ mocha -- coffee with chocolate, etc., etc. Decaf?


----------



## Addie

Sandpiper said:


> Sounds like the mini is for me. You do have control of cup size by putting either 6 ozs. (which will be stronger) or 8 ozs. of water in the reservoir. The "bads" don't bother me.
> 
> I quickly kind of scanned some of the K-cups. Are there mainly just different types of coffee? Is there a decent selection of flavored coffee? I _love_ mocha -- coffee with chocolate, etc., etc. Decaf?


Yes, I suppose you do. It's all manual, though. Let me say this, then: you have control over brew sizes, but it's more of a pain to deal with. 

There is a good selection of flavoured coffee as well as regular coffee. And there's even a nice selection of teas and hot cocoa.
Most of the flavoured drinks will not have sugar or other sweeteners added. The exception being hot cocoa and the cafe escapes coffees, I believe. There are many different chocolate-flavoured coffees available. There's German Chocolate Cake, Mudslide, Mocha, Swiss Chocolate Almond, Chocolate-Glazed Donut, Mocha Nut Fudge, Raspberry Truffle, etc. Some taste more like the real deal than others. Some come off strange. Some are absolutely delicious. You can get a lot of opinions from people about flavours, but I found it best to buy sample packs of many different kinds and write down what I love, what I like and what I hate.

As far as decaf, I only had one K Cup of decaf and that was because it came with the machine. I thought it tasted fine. I'm not a big decaf girl, so my knowledge of those K Cups is very limited. I do know that while they have some flavoured coffees in decaf, they don't have that many. Most of the decaf coffee seems to be the nonflavoured kind.


----------



## F1Wild

OK, you guys are bad - very, very, very bad!!!  I have never been a coffee drinker - never at home, never at work - have never even owned a coffee maker (or French press, coffee pot, etc.).  My husband will have a cupor so at work and keeps the Folger's coffee singles in the pantry, but we are not a coffee family.

And then I began reading this thread and find myself doing deep research into a Keurig coffee maker.  Do I do it or just consider it a fleeting moment with very evil enablers??  Maybe as an early Christmas giftie?


----------



## Addie

F1Wild said:


> OK, you guys are bad - very, very, very bad!!! I have never been a coffee drinker - never at home, never at work - have never even owned a coffee maker (or French press, coffee pot, etc.). My husband will have a cupor so at work and keeps the Folger's coffee singles in the pantry, but we are not a coffee family.
> 
> And then I began reading this thread and find myself doing deep research into a Keurig coffee maker. Do I do it or just consider it a fleeting moment with very evil enablers?? Maybe as an early Christmas giftie?


Christmas is a time for splurging!


----------



## F1Wild

AddieLove said:


> Christmas is a time for splurging!


Already talking it up as a "needed" item.


----------



## Angela

F1Wild said:


> Already talking it up as a "needed" item.


That is how I got mine for Mother's Day!! Keep talking it up!!


----------



## F1Wild

I keep lusting over the yummy Holiday flavors...and sharing the temptation.

If anyone sees a deal, please let me know.


----------



## Addie

F1Wild said:


> I keep lusting over the yummy Holiday flavors...and sharing the temptation.
> 
> If anyone sees a deal, please let me know.


Will do! And if you like Eggnog Coffee, I've got some I'm ready and willing to trade! As well as some Raspberry Truffle.


----------



## F1Wild

AddieLove said:


> Will do! And if you like Eggnog Coffee, I've got some I'm ready and willing to trade! As well as some Raspberry Truffle.


How about an Irish Coffee flavor - do they have that? My hubby would looove Raspberry anything!


----------



## Addie

F1Wild said:


> How about an Irish Coffee flavor - do they have that? My hubby would looove Raspberry anything!


They have an Irish Creme Coffee by Timothys and Van Houtte.
The Raspberry Truffle tastes just like it sounds, and that weirds me out. It turns out I can't drink raspberry truffle.


----------



## Angela

AddieLove said:


> They have an Irish Creme Coffee by Timothys and Van Houtte.
> The Raspberry Truffle tastes just like it sounds, and that weirds me out. It turns out I can't drink raspberry truffle.


I don't think I could drink a raspberry truffle either!!


----------



## F1Wild

Question - do these flavors taste like the flavor (ie. are they sweetened/flavors?) or do they just smell like it?


----------



## Angela

I would say that mostly there is just the aroma, but there are some that have a slightly sweet flavor, nothing sugary though. To me the Butter Toffee (Gloria Jean's) has a very faint sweetness to it. The Mudslide does taste chocolatey, but I don't notice a sweet taste at all. These are the only flavored coffees I have tried so I can't speak for the other flavors like French Toast or Blueberry Cobbler.


----------



## Addie

F1Wild said:


> Question - do these flavors taste like the flavor (ie. are they sweetened/flavors?) or do they just smell like it?


It depends on which one you get. Some flavours and brands smell or taste more like the name than others. Like the French Toast Coffee smells and tastes just like French Toast sans the sweetness, but Cinnamon Pastry smells and tastes like cinnamon without much pastry flavour. The majority of coffees will not have sweeteners added. They're just like flavoured coffee beans you could buy at the store except in a small, adorable, environment-killing package. But, you know, you're probably breaking even by not going to Valero and drinking their delicious Pumpkin Spice coffee and throwing away the container every morning. ... Not that I ever did that.


----------



## Shizu

I've been drinking decaf K-cups. It seems my stomach can't take too much caffeine. I burp like a frog if I had too much caffeine even chocolate is not good for me sometimes.    I've tried these. 

  Timothy's World Coffee Decaf Columbian
  Emeril's K-cups, Jazzed Up Decaf
  Coffee People K-Cup Extra Bold French Roast Decaf
  Timothy's World Coffee Noisette, Hazelnut-Flavored Coffee, Decaffeinated

I like Decaf Columbian and Jazzed Up Decaf.

One of non decaf I like is Timothy's World Coffee, German Chocolate Cake.


----------



## scott_audio

Shizu said:


> ... Timothy's World Coffee, German Chocolate Cake.


Yum, those are delicious!

I usually don't get the flavors, but I like the German Chocolate, Pumpkin Spice and the Chocolate Glazed Donut Coffee .
I like the Timothy's RainForest Espresso and generally any of the bold flavors and I drink them black


----------



## scott_audio

Shizu said:


> ... Timothy's World Coffee, German Chocolate Cake.


Yum, those are delicious!

I usually don't get the flavors, but I like the German Chocolate, Pumpkin Spice and the Chocolate Glazed Donut Coffee .
I like the Timothy's RainForest Espresso and generally any of the bold flavors and I drink them black


----------



## Addie

scott_audio said:


> Yum, those are delicious!
> 
> I usually don't get the flavors, but I like the German Chocolate, Pumpkin Spice and the Chocolate Glazed Donut Coffee .
> I like the Timothy's RainForest Espresso and generally any of the bold flavors and I drink them black


How would you describe the Chocolate Glazed Donut Coffee? Is it a strong flavour? Is there sweetener added? I'm debating between getting a box or a sample during my next K Cup order. It sounds delicious, but I've learned not everything tastes as delicious as it sounds.


----------



## F1Wild

Thanks Angela & AddieLove- I wasn't sure if they ended up tasting like those "International coffees" - the ones that you spoon the powder into hot water.


----------



## LisaB12303

F1Wild said:


> I wasn't sure if they ended up tasting like those "International coffees" - the ones that you spoon the powder into hot water.


     Egads!!! The horror! Nothing like that International mess! Even the ones I don't care for taste better than that, lol.


----------



## F1Wild

LisaB12303 said:


> Egads!!! The horror! Nothing like that International mess! Even the ones I don't care for taste better than that, lol.


Yeah! OK, now on official Keurig deal watch!


----------



## scott_audio

AddieLove said:


> How would you describe the Chocolate Glazed Donut Coffee? Is it a strong flavour? Is there sweetener added? I'm debating between getting a box or a sample during my next K Cup order. It sounds delicious, but I've learned not everything tastes as delicious as it sounds.


Hi AddieLove: you can taste the chocolate, smell the coconut, but it's not real sweet at all, i add sweetener to those, but there's no funny aftertaste. I love them


----------



## Addie

scott_audio said:


> Hi AddieLove: you can taste the chocolate, smell the coconut, but it's not real sweet at all, i add sweetener to those, but there's no funny aftertaste. I love them


It has coconut in it? Hmm. I'm not a huge fan of coconut. I liked the German Chocolate Cake one, but it still makes me hesitate. Well, it's not like it's seasonal, so I'll order a sample of the Chocolate Glazed Donut one and go from there. Thanks!


----------



## scott_audio

the coconut is very subtle, and more aroma than taste, you most likely would not even realize it was coconut - i use coconut when i make german chocolate cake, so I could even be imagining it!


----------



## F1Wild

Found this upcoming Black Friday deal on the Keurig at Kohl's:
http://blackfriday.gottadeal.com/black-friday-32154-KeurigCarouselw30KCupCapacity.html
Platinum reg. $209.99 *SALE $169.99*
Elite reg. $129.99 *SALE $99.99*
30 K-cup Carousel reg. $29.99 *SALE $24.99*
18 pk K-cups reg. $14.99 *SALE $9.99*

Good prices??


----------



## amyrebecca

Ok, I am officially a Keurig owner! I recently began drinking coffee but hated dealing with the grounds and cleaning the pot... for a single cup a day. The coffee at work is terrible, so I can't just grab a cup there. I told my mom about the Keurigs and she agreed to get me one for Christmas! I went to BB&B with my 20% coupon and bought the red Mini. I was visiting mom this weekend and we decided we better try it out, just in case. While I love the red and especially the small counter-friendly size, I quickly realized I should have gone with larger model. Mom agreed and I am going to trade it for a Special Edititon this week.

I really want to try the Timothy's German Chocolate Cake and I was wondering about the best place to order it. The best meaning best price and shipping costs. I would love any tips... Thanks!


----------



## kcgill

I don't think those are good Keurig prices at Kohl's.  Bed, Bath and Beyond has the carousel for $19.99 reg price.  The B60 (I think), the one with the 3 cup size is $129.99 at BB&B and you use can use the discount coupons.  Sams club has either the B60 or 70, not sure which that comes with the carousel, my K-Kup filter, an awful lot of coffee samples for $129.99.

BB&B coffee boxes are $9.99 reg price and you can use coupons on them too.

I have always thought Kohl's to be really high on that type of stuff even with those monthly discount cards you get.

On the other hand, if you don't have BB&B or a Sams, they might be.  

Truthfully, I think even the Keurig.Com website has better coffee maker prices than the Kohl's sale price and they have free shipping and some coffee discounts for 4 or more boxes.

Cyndi


----------



## scott_audio

amyrebecca said:


> I really want to try the Timothy's German Chocolate Cake and I was wondering about the best place to order it. The best meaning best price and shipping costs. I would love any tips... Thanks!


Hi: Amazon has 48 count for $23.00 and free shipping. Coffeewiz.com has for 10.49 for 24 and free Fedex (if you order $50 or more). I order all my coffee from Amzaon, and if I can't find it there, then coffeewiz.


----------



## F1Wild

kcgill said:


> I don't think those are good Keurig prices at Kohl's...
> Cyndi


Good to know, Cyndi - thanks for the info! i don't even drink coffee at the moment so I am very out of the loop and couldn't tell a good deal if it hit me in the face.


----------



## sharyn

OH. MY. GOSH...I just tried 6oz of Cafe Escapes milk chocolate hot cocoa mixed with 10oz of Green Mountain Coffee's Golden French Toast...my taste buds have died and gone to heaven!  It's like your favorite breakfast in a cup!  YUM-O!!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

And in January, Green Mountain will have the French Toast available again.
It is one of their seasonal coffees and has not been available from them since last year.
Of course there might be some that have been stored away since last jan-feb-mar.
I intend to order "several" boxes this year.


----------



## scott_audio

AddieLove said:


> How would you describe the Chocolate Glazed Donut Coffee? Is it a strong flavour? Is there sweetener added? I'm debating between getting a box or a sample during my next K Cup order. It sounds delicious, but I've learned not everything tastes as delicious as it sounds.


Sorry I didn't see this earlier. The Chocolate Glazed Donut is also a subtle flavor, you can taste the chocolate, but the 'donut' part is more smell t han anything - to me, it is a very mild coffee, not much body to it, but it has a good flavor


----------



## Ruby296

scott_audio said:


> Hi: Amazon has 48 count for $23.00 and free shipping. Coffeewiz.com has for 10.49 for 24 and free Fedex (if you order $50 or more). I order all my coffee from Amzaon, and if I can't find it there, then coffeewiz.


If you order it w/the subscribe and save option the price drops to $19.55 and that includes free shipping.



geoffthomas said:


> And in January, Green Mountain will have the French Toast available again.
> It is one of their seasonal coffees and has not been available from them since last year.
> Of course there might be some that have been stored away since last jan-feb-mar.
> I intend to order "several" boxes this year.


I can't wait till the French Toast becomes available-it's my absolute favorite!! I will be buying several boxes as well


----------



## sharyn

I just got the French Toast a couple of weeks ago in a seasonal assortment box from BB&B.  Will definitely look for more!


----------



## Ruby296

sharyn said:


> I just got the French Toast a couple of weeks ago in a seasonal assortment box from BB&B. Will definitely look for more!


I got that too, but I am not crazy about all the other flavors so I'm holding out for just the French Toast in January!


----------



## scott_audio

Ruby296 said:


> If you order it w/the subscribe and save option the price drops to $19.55 and that includes free shipping.
> 
> I can't wait till the French Toast becomes available-it's my absolute favorite!! I will be buying several boxes as well


ohhh good looking out, thanks!

I've not tried the French Toast, I'll grab some when they come out and see if I like it


----------



## Ruby296

scott_audio said:


> ohhh good looking out, thanks!
> 
> I've not tried the French Toast, I'll grab some when they come out and see if I like it


You're welcome! I figure whatever $ I save elsewhere goes into Kindle books  I think French Toast truly tastes like it's name, hope you like it when you find it!


----------



## scott_audio

Homemade Pumpkin Spice Latte

I love my Keurig, and I love the coffee and the major reason I use the K-Cups is super-easy cleanup and overall convenience.  However, sometimes, I just want something that takes a little effort, a touch of homemade.

I always have canned pumpkin around (it's wonderful in all kinds of healthy dishes).  Here's a recipe I found online for some homemade pumpkin spice coffee and it is fantastic!  We never know when we will have a craving for pumpkin spice k-cup and our favorite store is out of them and we don't want to wait for a delivery, right?

3 cups milk
3 T canned pumpkin (unsweetened, unspiced)
3 T white sugar (or 2 T agave nectar)
2 T vanilla (this seems like a lot, but it's just right)
1 T pumpkin pie spice
OR: 1/2 tsp cinnamon
    1/4 tsp ground cloves (6 whole)
    1/4 tsp nutmeg (grind fresh is always better, yum)
    a very small amount of ground ginger

1/2-3/4 cup coffee from your favorite unflavored k-cup
(I used bold rainforest espresso)

How to Make it:

This will make enough for 2 people to have a big mug with a bit leftover. If you are having friends over, adjust the recipe accordingly. I used a 1.5 quart crock pot with these amounts.

Add the coffee/espresso and milk to the crockpot. Whisk in the pumpkin, spices, sugar, and vanilla.

Cover and cook on low for 1.5-2 hours if everything is cold. Whisk every half hour or so.

You could also heat this on the lowest setting on your stove, and let it simmer for about 20 minutes, but stir often and don't turn your back on it for even a second   We all know, I'm sure, that milk can make a mess if overheated.

I've also tried this with soy milk.

Ladle into mugs (use a strainer if desired), and garnish with whipped cream and additional cinnamon.

I hope you enjoy,

Scott


----------



## Addie

Yum! That sounds delicious! Thanks!
Looks like I'll be going to the store to get some canned pumpkin!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I saw the commerical for Keurig last night. It was a first for me. Had to get up and make a cup from my keurig after viewing that


----------



## kcgill

Is it just me or does anyone else think the vast majority of the flavored coffees are weak?  Even on the smallest cup size, they just seem kinda watery and not really coffee tasting at all.

Cyndi


----------



## Addie

kcgill said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think the vast majority of the flavored coffees are weak? Even on the smallest cup size, they just seem kinda watery and not really coffee tasting at all.
> 
> Cyndi


I actually can't stand the super strong K Cup coffees, so I don't really notice it tasting watery. But when I've bothered to look, I've found the flavoured coffees are a lighter brew. I would think the only solution to that would be to brew a strong K Cup and then a flavoured K-Cup and mix.
I do wonder why that is, though. Perhaps the flavour doesn't come out as well when it's made with a stronger coffee?


----------



## scott_audio

I know this isn't a recipe thread, thank you for tolerating this one last recipe.

I was upset that I had to work instead of going to my brother's for a couple days, so I decided to play with another recipe.  Someone here got me thinking of french toast and I didn't want to wait 'till January.

3 cups milk
2 T your favorite syrup (I used maple)
1 T vanilla
1 T cinnamon
1/2 tsp nutmeg
2 T Butter (I used 1 tsp mcCormick butter flavor)
1 cup of coffee from your favorite unflavored K-Cup
small pinch of salt
1 egg 

Put all ingredients except the egg in a saucepan, heat on low, stirring often, until it comes to a boil.  Remember to stir often.

Meanwhile crack the egg into a large bowl, whisk.  Now carefully add only a tablespoon of the heated milk mixture, whisking constantly, repeat until you have about half the milk added to the egg, then pour the egg/milk mixture back into the sauce pan, whisk until it's nice and thick (this will happen quickly, so keep whisking), remove from heat.

Ladle into mugs (through a strainer if you'd like, in case a little of the egg cooked too quickly), top with whipped cream if you'd like, and drizzle with a little maple syrup.

I've never had the French Toast K-cups, but this tastes just like french toast, and I hope you like it too.

Edited to add the pinch of salt


----------



## Addie

That sounds delicious. And I have all the ingredients here. Thanks for the recipe!
I'm going to have to make some this weekend.
... and then probably go to the gym to work it off.


----------



## Angela

For those still deciding whether to purchase the Keurig or not, I saw one at Wal Mart today. I don't know what model it was, because they had sold out and only the the display was there. Anyway, it has a 48oz reservoir, 2 cups sizes, auto shut off, a de-scale button and is solid black (except for the water reservoir). It also has the removable tray to accommodate travel mugs and all for the price of $99.99.

I was excited to see the Keurig there, not because I need to purchase another one, but now Wal Mart is carrying K-cups!!


----------



## F1Wild

Angela said:


> For those still deciding whether to purchase the Keurig or not, I saw one at Wal Mart today. I don't know what model it was...for the price of $99.99.
> I was excited to see the Keurig there, not because I need to purchase another one, but now Wal Mart is carrying K-cups!!


I checked online and it's the Elite B40 model - it seems like that is the regular listed price from a lot of other places.


----------



## scott_audio

Angela said:


> For those still deciding whether to purchase the Keurig or not, I saw one at Wal Mart today. I don't know what model it was, because they had sold out and only the the display was there. Anyway, it has a 48oz reservoir, 2 cups sizes, auto shut off, a de-scale button and is solid black (except for the water reservoir). It also has the removable tray to accommodate travel mugs and all for the price of $99.99.
> 
> I was excited to see the Keurig there, not because I need to purchase another one, but now Wal Mart is carrying K-cups!!


It's good to see them there, but what's frustrating, at least around [here], they don't include any k-cups with the purchase of the machine... walmart takes the k-cups that they got with the machine for free from keurig, and sell those separately at 100% profit margin

the B40 is the unit I have, and I love it


----------



## scott_audio

AddieLove said:


> That sounds delicious. And I have all the ingredients here. Thanks for the recipe!
> I'm going to have to make some this weekend.
> ... and then probably go to the gym to work it off.


hope you enjoy it, Addie. I made some for my neighbors and they suggested 2 cups milk and 2 cups of coffee (more coffee), less cinnamon (maybe 1/2 T) and more syrup, so I tried it that way, and it is better. When I took over the last time, I just made a regular cup of coffee, and put a ladle of the mixture on top of the fresh coffee and they loved it.. gives you some ideas to play around with. I didn't want you to try the recipe as-is and be disappointed. I can't wait for the French Toast K-Cups to come out in January, I know I'll be buying some


----------



## Angela

F1Wild said:


> I checked online and it's the Elite B40 model - it seems like that is the regular listed price from a lot of other places.


Thanks for that info Wild. Target is selling the Mini for the same price as Wal Mart is selling the B40. I would think the B40 would be a better deal. I had never seen that model before. I have the Platinum B70. Got it at BB&B on sale and with a 20% off coupon.


----------



## Angela

scott_audio said:


> It's good to see them there, but what's frustrating, at least around [here], they don't include any k-cups with the purchase of the machine... walmart takes the k-cups that they got with the machine for free from keurig, and sell those separately at 100% profit margin
> 
> the B40 is the unit I have, and I love it


I didn't think they could do that... my free K-cups came inside the box with my Keurig and it was printed on the box that it included the free K-Cups. The B60 that a local gourment kitchen shop carries, does not come with K-cups but the B70 they sale does.

I also got additional free K-cups when I registered my K online with Keurig.com.


----------



## Angela

According to the last sales paper I received from BB&B, they are now exclusive retailers for the Cafe' Escapes K-cups and the GM Holiday Variety Pack. The Cafe' Escapes flavors included: Milk Chocolate Hot Cocoa, Chai Latte, Cafe' Mocha and Dark Chocolate Hot Cocoa.  The Green Mountain Holiday flavors include: Spicy Eggnog, Holiday Blend, Gingerbread and Golden French Toast. The Holiday pack is 48 count for $24.99.

If this is old news, I apologize. Being offline for 2 months makes it too hard to read everything I missed!

Scott, you recipes sound great, although I for some reason I can't seem to make myself pour egg into my coffee!!  I will play around with your ideas and see what I can come up with. It is like making your own flavored coffee creamer and probably cheaper and tastes better! Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## F1Wild

Angela said:


> Thanks for that info Wild. Target is selling the Mini for the same price as Wal Mart is selling the B40. I would think the B40 would be a better deal. I had never seen that model before. I have the Platinum B70. Got it at BB&B on sale and with a 20% off coupon.


We'll have to keep our eyes open for the best of the best deal. I hope we can get one either as our "Christmas to each other" gift or before! Maybe B4 T-day so we can offer cups of yumminess too our family after my 1st attempt at Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## scott_audio

Angela said:


> Scott, you recipes sound great, although I for some reason I can't seem to make myself pour egg into my coffee!!  ...


It's just a coffee flavored custard, the egg cooks and thickens and you can't really taste it... I made some today without all the extra cooking, just put some maple syrup, cinn. and cream, tasted good too.


----------



## NogDog

Just had my first cup of coffee from my brand new "Elite B40", ordered from Amazon for 89.95; and I've placed my order for 4 different boxes of decaf K-cups using the 4-boxes-for-the-price-of-2 discount when you register on-line. (Yes, I have to limit myself to decaf, as caffeine can do nasty things to this old body.) The reusable filter shipped separately, which I'll probably use once I use up my K-cups and decide which brand/variety I like best.

Curse you Kindleboard enablers!


----------



## Angela

Congrats NogDog! Enjoy!


----------



## geoffthomas

kcgill said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think the vast majority of the flavored coffees are weak? Even on the smallest cup size, they just seem kinda watery and not really coffee tasting at all.
> 
> Cyndi


Try the Keurig Green Mountain Extra Bold Hazelnut.

Just sayin.....


----------



## scott_audio

NogDog said:


> ... The reusable filter shipped separately, which I'll probably use once I use up my K-cups and decide which brand/variety I like best.
> 
> Curse you Kindleboard enablers!


I love my B40... coffee, iced tea. Hope you enjoy. that's a good price for the B40, I might have to get an emergency backup


----------



## Angela

Has anyone had to descale yet??  I had been waiting for the descale message to appear before I was going to do it, but began having problems with inconsistent amounts of water coming into the cup. Since the inconsistency was inconsistent, I was first afraid that there was a problem with the machine. I called Keurig last Friday and the really nice tech person instructed me to use a paper clip to make sure that the needle that pierces the top of the K-cup was clear of grounds. Sure enough, grounds flushed out and things appeared to be somewhat normal until this morning. I went to make a cup of coffee using the travel mug selection and only got a half cup of coffee. When I tested it a second time I only got about a tablespoon. Called Keurig again and the nice lady suggested I descale and try again even though the descale message never showed up. Descaling is complete and the machine completely flushed and working like new!!  

I posted this just to let you all know that if you begin having issues with your brewer, don't hesitate to call Keurig customer support, 1-866-901-2739. They are so helpful and very friendly. AND, if you haven't registered your Keurig with them do so. They were able to look up my serial number and knew exactly what brewer I had and when and where I purchased it.

Now I can brew coffee again without wondering if I will get the right amount of water, and I have a paper clip for my Keurig as well as my Kindle!!


----------



## F1Wild

Just noticed on the *Macy's *Black Friday Early Bird ad that they have *"All Hot Beverage Makers, Coffeemakers, Espresso Makers and Teakettles 40% off*". Since they carry the Keurig line I would assume these are all included. 
http://blackfriday.gottadeal.com/BlackFridaySales/Store/Macys/Category/All/Rebates/yes/EarlyBirds/yes/Online//Sort/cat/C/yes/Page/2

I also see that they advertise WOW passes (not sure what they are or how to get them): 
_WOW Pass - $10 Off Any Purchase of $25 or More 
WOW Pass - 15% Off On Select Items_


----------



## Sandpiper

That's something I'd be interested in, but I am NOT a Black Friday shopper.  (My list is short.)  I pretty much avoid shopping malls from Black Friday until sometime in February.  There's nothing I can think of that will tempt me.


----------



## F1Wild

Sandpiper said:


> That's something I'd be interested in, but I am NOT a Black Friday shopper. (My list is short.) I pretty much avoid shopping malls from Black Friday until sometime in February. There's nothing I can think of that will tempt me.


Are you kidding? I introduced my Irish husband to it a few years ago and non-shopper he even outs up with it - mainly because of the good deals he's seen.


----------



## Ruby296

Sandpiper said:


> ...........but I am NOT a Black Friday shopper


I'm with you, I avoid ALL stores like the plague on Black Friday and any weekend day between Thanksgiving and the first couple weeks of January. I do most of my shopping on-line.


----------



## NogDog

I worked in a mall store for 3 years about 30 years ago. That's the last time I was in a mall or other store on Black Friday (other than grocery or convenience store, perhaps).


----------



## SimonWood

I'm the only coffee drinker in the house, so I got a Keurig after having used one in a fnacy hotel. I don't know if anyone know about the "My K Cup" modification. It allows you to you put in your own coffee. I bought one a while ago and it works pretty well.

You can get it from Bed Bath & beyond

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=14048278


----------



## NogDog

SimonWood said:


> I'm the only coffee drinker in the house, so I got a Keurig after having used one in a fnacy hotel. I don't know if anyone know about the "My K Cup" modification. It allows you to you put in your own coffee. I bought one a while ago and it works pretty well.
> 
> You can get it from Bed Bath & beyond
> 
> http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=14048278


I got mine from Amazon (currently $8.99):


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah we have mentioned that device before, but this reference saves folks going back to look it up.
And also mentioned before is that there is a plastic top that you can put on a standard K cup after removing the top and the "grounds".  it allows you to use the standard cup over again - normally only 5 uses, but then you can use the plastic top over and over and it saves the landfill also for less, kinda.


----------



## scott_audio

just got my Gloria Jean's Hazlenut K-Cups!  I normally don't buy flavored coffee, but around the holidays, is fun to try something different - these are delicious, got me thinking of nutella for some reason


----------



## geoffthomas

Gee Scott, now if only we could find a way to add the banana flavor to the hazelnut.........


----------



## scott_audio

nutella banana crepe k-cups, that'd work :]


----------



## lynninva

geoffthomas said:


> Gee Scott, now if only we could find a way to add the banana flavor to the hazelnut.........


Banana syrup options: 
 or


----------



## scott_audio

lol, good looking out lynn


----------



## lynninva

Coupon in today's paper for 20% off ENTIRE PURCHASE at BB&B from 5-10AM tomorrow (Black Friday).  That beats the 20% off one item coupons that I regularly use.

I am on the auto-ship plan with Amazon for the two types of coffee that we drink regularly.  I told DH that I plan to go & get some boxes of different flavors of coffee.  He asked how I could do that since I have to work tomorrow & laughed at me when I said that I don't have to be at work until 8:30 (I am not a morning person).


----------



## Anne

I want to buy a keurig I am not sure which one I should buy. I live by myself.


----------



## sharyn

Anne said:


> I want to buy a keurig I am not sure which one I should buy. I live by myself.


I don't live by myself but am pretty much the only coffee drinker in the house. I have the B66. My mom has the Mini (and she lives by herself). Difference is you have to put the water in and heat it every time with the Mini, while the others keep the water heated in the reservoir all the time. I'd spring for the bigger one for the convenience of having hot water when I wanted it.


----------



## Anne

NogDog said:


> Just had my first cup of coffee from my brand new "Elite B40", ordered from Amazon for 89.95; and I've placed my order for 4 different boxes of decaf K-cups using the 4-boxes-for-the-price-of-2 discount when you register on-line. (Yes, I have to limit myself to decaf, as caffeine can do nasty things to this old body.) The reusable filter shipped separately, which I'll probably use once I use up my K-cups and decide which brand/variety I like best.
> 
> Curse you Kindleboard enablers!


Thanks this is the one I just ordered from Amazon


----------



## Anne

sharyn said:


> I don't live by myself but am pretty much the only coffee drinker in the house. I have the B66. My mom has the Mini (and she lives by herself). Difference is you have to put the water in and heat it every time with the Mini, while the others keep the water heated in the reservoir all the time. I'd spring for the bigger one for the convenience of having hot water when I wanted it.


Thanks it was between the B40 and B60 I decided to go with the B40. I ordered the reusable filter, Coffee People Santa Buzz coffee, Timothy world coffee perfectly pumpkin,Timothy world coffee white hot chocolate, Timothy world coffee Decaf Columbin and Timothy world coffee oringinal Dount Blend.


----------



## scott_audio

i love mine, have had it since they came out, purring like a little kitten, zero probs, hope you enjoy


----------



## Anne

scott_audio said:


> i love mine, have had it since they came out, purring like a little kitten, zero probs, hope you enjoy


Thanks I cannot wait to get mine. I have amazon prime so I got free shipping for everthing it should be here on Tuesday.


----------



## geoffthomas

One of the really neat features of the Keurig was demonstrated at our house yesterday.
Family over for Thanksgiving and everyone could have the coffee they wanted.
Couple had the Cafe Mocha (hot chocolate) and 1 tea.
Most flavored coffees (different ones each) and just 2 for "regular" coffee.

It was so nice to let everyone have what they wanted.

Just sayin......


----------



## Anne

geoffthomas said:


> One of the really neat features of the Keurig was demonstrated at our house yesterday.
> Family over for Thanksgiving and everyone could have the coffee they wanted.
> Couple had the Cafe Mocha (hot chocolate) and 1 tea.
> Most flavored coffees (different ones each) and just 2 for "regular" coffee.
> 
> It was so nice to let everyone have what they wanted.
> 
> Just sayin......


My sister has a Keurig . I was there yesterday. I was able to have hot chocolate and the others could have whatever type of coffee or tea that they wanted.


----------



## scott_audio

I like that every time I make coffee it tastes just as good as the last cup.  with a standard brewer, it was rare to get a decent cup of coffee


----------



## Anne

scott_audio said:


> I like that every time I make coffee it tastes just as good as the last cup. with a standard brewer, it was rare to get a decent cup of coffee


That is what I want a cup of coffee that tastes just as good as the last cup.


----------



## sharyn

geoffthomas said:


> One of the really neat features of the Keurig was demonstrated at our house yesterday.
> Family over for Thanksgiving and everyone could have the coffee they wanted.
> Couple had the Cafe Mocha (hot chocolate) and 1 tea.
> Most flavored coffees (different ones each) and just 2 for "regular" coffee.
> 
> It was so nice to let everyone have what they wanted.
> 
> Just sayin......


This is why I originally bought mine last December, because we were having a ton of guests for Christmas and they all were coffee drinkers. I couldn't see keeping a pot on all the time. It was a great hit with everyone!


----------



## NogDog

Got my filter kit for my machine today and just had my first cup using it. I was somewhat pessimistic as to how noticeable the taste difference would be, but I was pleasantly surprised to find that it significantly improved the flavor. (Obviously, your mileage will vary depending on the quality of the water you are using.)


----------



## scott_audio

when i run out of k-cups, i use regular folgers in the 'my k-cup' filter, and it makes a good cup of coffee consistently - I like it  (I always keep a few small cans of coffee around).


----------



## Anne

scott_audio said:


> when i run out of k-cups, i use regular folgers in the 'my k-cup' filter, and it makes a good cup of coffee consistently - I like it (I always keep a few small cans of coffee around).


Thanks Scott that is good to know. I bought a k-cup filter today too.


----------



## stormhawk

Love my Keurig Mini. Several people at work got them independently of each other, and we are now a little trading club. One of the fellows is so into the Keurig he got one for the office (bless him!) and so all we have to do is bring in our own K-Cups. 

My favorites are 

Coffee People Jet Fuel
Coffee People Black Tiger
Timothy's Cinnamon Pastry
Green Mountain Double Black Diamond 

(I tend to prefer the Dark Roasts!)

I've been disappointed by the hot chocolate, comes out too watery for me.


----------



## Anne

stormhawk said:


> Love my Keurig Mini. Several people at work got them independently of each other, and we are now a little trading club. One of the fellows is so into the Keurig he got one for the office (bless him!) and so all we have to do is bring in our own K-Cups.
> 
> My favorites are
> 
> Coffee People Jet Fuel
> Coffee People Black Tiger
> Timothy's Cinnamon Pastry
> Green Mountain Double Black Diamond
> 
> (I tend to prefer the Dark Roasts!)
> 
> I've been disappointed by the hot chocolate, comes out too watery for me.


Thanks I like the Dark Roast too. I am going to try Coffee People Jet Fuel


----------



## scott_audio

i always buy the extra bold flavors, but I found the jet fuel to be a bit corrosive   I'd encourage the sample pack first


----------



## Anne

scott_audio said:


> i always buy the extra bold flavors, but I found the jet fuel to be a bit corrosive  I'd encourage the sample pack first


Thanks I try a sample first. I just bought a bunch of coffee k-cups. I am going to use them before I buy anymore.


----------



## luvmy4brats

When we first bought our Keurig we ordered several sample packs fron Keurig.com. It was a little more expensive that way, but felt it was money well spent because we could try so many flavors and if we didn't like them, we hadn't wasted too much on them. Once we pick the flavors we like the best, I shop around ..usually Amazon has the best prices with the auto ship. We prefer the flavored coffee's. My favorite is Gloria Jean's Butter Toffee.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> When we first bought our Keurig we ordered several sample packs fron Keurig.com. It was a little more expensive that way, but felt it was money well spent because we could try so many flavors and if we didn't like them, we hadn't wasted too much on them. Once we pick the flavors we like the best, I shop around ..usually Amazon has the best prices with the auto ship. We prefer the flavored coffee's. My favorite is Gloria Jean's Butter Toffee.


Butter Toffee sounds good.


----------



## Addie

scott_audio said:


> hope you enjoy it, Addie. I made some for my neighbors and they suggested 2 cups milk and 2 cups of coffee (more coffee), less cinnamon (maybe 1/2 T) and more syrup, so I tried it that way, and it is better. When I took over the last time, I just made a regular cup of coffee, and put a ladle of the mixture on top of the fresh coffee and they loved it.. gives you some ideas to play around with. I didn't want you to try the recipe as-is and be disappointed. I can't wait for the French Toast K-Cups to come out in January, I know I'll be buying some


So I got around to making the French Toast syrup/coffee flavour during Thanksgiving, and it was really good! I changed the recipe to how you suggested. I had added only a bit more syrup, but found after I made it that it needed a lot more syrup. So I just added it directly to the coffee. And it was delicious!


----------



## F1Wild

Not sure if this is a good price or not, but QVC just announced their Today's Special Value - Keurig Platinum Series Quiet Brewer in Cinnamon, Black or Platinum w/ 48 K-Cups for $136.32. Can also do 5 payments of $27.26.
Includes Keurig Platnium Series Quiet Brewer, removable drip tray, water filter kit, reusable My K-Cup filter, 12 Green Mountain Coffee Roaster Breakfast Blend K-Cups, 12 Caribou Roasters Caribou Blend K-Cups, 12 Tully's Roasters French Roast K-Cups, and a 12-count Variety Pack of K-Cups.
K-Cups Variety Pack includes one each of the following flavors: Nantucket Blend, Newman's X-Bold, Hot Chocolate, Breakfast Blend, Hazelnut, Donut, Nicaraguan Fair Trade, Columbian Decaf, French Vanilla, Earl Grey, Caribou Blend, and Kona.

http://www.qvc.com/cgen/render.aspx?qp=promo|TSV&rewrite=no&cm_re=PROMOTIONS-_-1-_-TSV,TSV&cm_sp=TSV-_-HP-_-IMAGE


----------



## Anne

F1Wild said:


> Not sure if this is a good price or not, but QVC just announced their Today's Special Value - Keurig Platinum Series Quiet Brewer in Cinnamon, Black or Platinum w/ 48 K-Cups for $136.32. Can also do 5 payments of $27.26.
> Includes Keurig Platnium Series Quiet Brewer, removable drip tray, water filter kit, reusable My K-Cup filter, 12 Green Mountain Coffee Roaster Breakfast Blend K-Cups, 12 Caribou Roasters Caribou Blend K-Cups, 12 Tully's Roasters French Roast K-Cups, and a 12-count Variety Pack of K-Cups.
> K-Cups Variety Pack includes one each of the following flavors: Nantucket Blend, Newman's X-Bold, Hot Chocolate, Breakfast Blend, Hazelnut, Donut, Nicaraguan Fair Trade, Columbian Decaf, French Vanilla, Earl Grey, Caribou Blend, and Kona.
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/cgen/render.aspx?qp=promo|TSV&rewrite=no&cm_re=PROMOTIONS-_-1-_-TSV,TSV&cm_sp=TSV-_-HP-_-IMAGE


That is a good deal. If I had not already ordered mine I would buy it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

That is a good deal and the 5 payments is great for the budget.


----------



## ak rain

ooh i am closing my eyes
sylvia


----------



## Dankinia

I'm closing my eyes too.  While I do need a new coffee maker, I just can't afford it right now even with the deal.  I am asking Santa for one for Christmas though.


----------



## Angela

F1Wild said:


> Not sure if this is a good price or not, but QVC just announced their Today's Special Value - Keurig Platinum Series Quiet Brewer in Cinnamon, Black or Platinum w/ 48 K-Cups for $136.32.


VERY good deal. If I wasn't already an owner of one... 

Well, I once again I must brag on Keurig's customer service. As previously posted, I have had some problems with my Keurig and once again this morning when I went to make my coffee, no water came out!  I called and after giving my name and phone number, they put me through to a "specialist" who looked at my call history and apologized for my inconvenience and told me they would replace my brewer. I now have brand new Platinum Series on the way to my home, due to arrive in 3-5 days. I encourage you all to make sure and register your Keurig online at www.keurig.com if you haven't done so already. It is well worth the time.



scott_audio said:


> i love mine, have had it since they came out, purring like a little kitten, zero probs, hope you enjoy


I hope my new brewer behaves like yours!


----------



## angelad

Dankinia said:


> I'm closing my eyes too. While I do need a new coffee maker, I just can't afford it right now even with the deal. I am asking Santa for one for Christmas though.


Santa will keep the Keurig to himself!


----------



## F1Wild

We ordered it for a gift to each other, but I've been told we cannot open it until Christmas.  Hmmm, maybe we can have a yummy coffee with our Christmas breakfast Stollen, Kringle & Lussekatter.


----------



## lynninva

angelad said:


> Santa will keep the Keurig to himself!


I would think he already has one, to keep fueled up on coffee as he complete his rounds that night. I wonder if he has a special battery operated version?


----------



## Anne

My Keurig came today. The coffee I ordered came yesterday. I also had order White Hot chocolate I just had a cup it was so good. My Keurig came with a small box of different K cups.


----------



## Angela

Anne said:


> My Keurig came today. The coffee I ordered came yesterday. I also had order White Hot chocolate I just had a cup it was so good. My Keurig came with a small box of different K cups.


Congrats, Anne! Enjoy!


----------



## Anne

Angela said:


> Congrats, Anne! Enjoy!


Thanks Angela I really enjoyed the cup of white hot chocolate after the hard day I had today.


----------



## Reyn

We actually bought a new one and one for a Christmas gift when it was the TSV from QVC. I am so excited for it to get here. I can't wait to see that cinnamon color. We are giving the other one to my MIL and FIL for Christmas. I think they will love it.


----------



## ak rain

oh it does sound good


----------



## F1Wild

Just got the notification from QVC that our Keurig Platinum Series Quiet Brewer w/48 K-Cups shipped yesterday. And so it begins the long journey to become part of our fab family.


----------



## Angela

F1Wild said:


> Just got the notification from QVC that our Keurig Platinum Series Quiet Brewer w/48 K-Cups shipped yesterday. And so it begins the long journey to become part of our fab family.


I got my shipping notice yesterday. Tracking says it is in transit to Nashville and estimated delivery is the 5th. Since it is come by FedEx, that means I won't get it until Monday, but at least with a little patience I can still use my old brewer til the new arrives on Monday! Guess we are on Keurig watch together!!


----------



## Laurie

F1Wild said:


> Just got the notification from QVC that our Keurig Platinum Series Quiet Brewer w/48 K-Cups shipped yesterday. And so it begins the long journey to become part of our fab family.


I bought one from QVC too and mine's also on the way. Can't wait!!


----------



## Addie

I'm so jealous! I saw the QVC Keurig deal as well, and I totally wanted to buy the cinnamon one. But I just couldn't justify it since I already have the small one in red, and I'm the only coffee drinker.
I guess that means I'll be living vicariously through you guys!


----------



## F1Wild

Angela said:


> I got my shipping notice yesterday. Tracking says it is in transit to Nashville and estimated delivery is the 5th. Since it is come by FedEx, that means I won't get it until Monday, but at least with a little patience I can still use my old brewer til the new arrives on Monday! Guess we are on Keurig watch together!!


My EDD is the 9th, but I've been warned that it's not to come out of its box until Santa delivers it on the 25th.


----------



## F1Wild

AddieLove said:


> I'm so jealous! I saw the QVC Keurig deal as well, and I totally wanted to buy the cinnamon one. But I just couldn't justify it since I already have the small one in red, and I'm the only coffee drinker.
> I guess that means I'll be living vicariously through you guys!


Honestly, I'm not really a coffee drinker-never even owned a coffee maker before, but I am so willing to come over to the other, dark-roasted side.


----------



## Addie

F1Wild said:


> Honestly, I'm not really a coffee drinker-never even owned a coffee maker before, but I am so willing to come over to the other, dark-roasted side.


You won't regret it! It's delicious!


----------



## Reyn

Mine is here but I have not been allowed to touch it.  It has to stay in the box until Christmas Eve.


----------



## Anne

Reyn said:


> Mine is here but I have not been allowed to touch it. It has to stay in the box until Christmas Eve.


I would not be able to wait that long.


----------



## F1Wild

Reyn said:


> Mine is here but I have not been allowed to touch it. It has to stay in the box until Christmas Eve.


Allowed to open the box and "look, but not touch"?? How was the packaging from QVC? As fab as usual?


----------



## Angela

Reyn said:


> Mine is here but I have not been allowed to touch it. It has to stay in the box until Christmas Eve.


That is just cruel!! 

I was mildly surprised this afternoon when the FedEx truck pulled up in front of my house... I now have my brand new Platinum Keurig to replace the one that got sick! When I called customer service to ask about registering it they told me to use my ship date of December 1 as the purchase date. This means I get to start all over with the 1 year warranty. Wish GE would have let me do that with my microwave!!


----------



## F1Wild

Angela said:


> I was mildly surprised this afternoon when the FedEx truck pulled up in front of my house... I now have my brand new Platinum Kreuig to replace the one that got sick!


Yeah for you! I bet you won't be waiting for Christmas!!!


----------



## Angela

F1Wild said:


> Yeah for you! I bet you won't be waiting for Christmas!!!


Thanks! You are so right... especially since this one is replacing the one that I got for Mother's Day!! Hubby was VERY glad the new one showed up so quickly!


----------



## Reyn

F1Wild said:


> Allowed to open the box and "look, but not touch"?? How was the packaging from QVC? As fab as usual?


I was able to open the box and peek inside. I ordered the cinnamon color and am dying to see the color but alas, I can't open that box. It was packaged with the coffee maker in it's own box in the bottom of a bigger box. The coffee boxes are in smaller boxes on top of the coffee maker. It looks very secure and none of the boxes move around inside the larger box. So great packaging as usual!


----------



## F1Wild

Reyn said:


> I was able to open the box and peek inside. I ordered the cinnamon color and am dying to see the color but alas, I can't open that box. It was packaged with the coffee maker in it's own box in the bottom of a bigger box. The coffee boxes are in smaller boxes on top of the coffee maker. It looks very secure and none of the boxes move around inside the larger box. So great packaging as usual!


Cheers! Looking forward to my own arrival!


----------



## Laurie

Got mine today! (Actually tonight by the time I finally got home) My husband - who thought it was a silly purchase - tried the Tully's Italian Kona blend and *loved* it. I tried the Caribou light roast and found it a little too weak (and for me, it has to be pretty weak for me to think so) but it wasn't horrible. Dying to try another, but figure I better wait till morning. I've also got a box of the Holiday variety blends to try....


----------



## luvmy4brats

Reyn said:


> I was able to open the box and peek inside. I ordered the cinnamon color and am dying to see the color but alas, I can't open that box. It was packaged with the coffee maker in it's own box in the bottom of a bigger box. The coffee boxes are in smaller boxes on top of the coffee maker. It looks very secure and none of the boxes move around inside the larger box. So great packaging as usual!


You might want to pull it out and make sure you got the right color. I know someone else that ordered the red and wound up with a silver one today. She's not happy because the red is waitlisted.


----------



## Angela

Congrats Laurie!

I got finally opened the samples that came with my new brewer and they were different than the ones I got the first time. I can't wait to try the Extra Bold Kona since the Kona Blend is one of my favs!


----------



## tippymn

Reyn said:


> I was able to open the box and peek inside. I ordered the cinnamon color and am dying to see the color but alas, I can't open that box. It was packaged with the coffee maker in it's own box in the bottom of a bigger box. The coffee boxes are in smaller boxes on top of the coffee maker. It looks very secure and none of the boxes move around inside the larger box. So great packaging as usual!


You may want to open it, I ordered Cinnamon and got Silver instead, and alas they are now out of Cinnamon. Can only hope you actually got what you ordered!


----------



## Reyn

I guess I got lucky and I did get the cinnamon color. I am sorry you didn't get the color you ordered.  Tippy, are you going to return it and wait for the cinnamon or just keep the silver?


----------



## F1Wild

The UPS truck just left a rather large QVC box for us - a day early!!  Woohoo!!  I'll be waiting for Mr. M. to arrive home so we can do a bit of Christmas snooping together.


----------



## Angela

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## F1Wild

Angela said:


> Congrats and enjoy!


I guess we will be dong that as soon as Santa officially delivers it......


----------



## sjc

OK...tea drinker here; and plain old Lipton at that.  HOWEVER, if I buy my twin, the coffee-holic of the family, some refills for his K (that he's always bragging about):

1.  Which flavor is the closest to regular coffee, no flavors just regular coffee.  AND...

2. Where is it cheapest to buy the refills?  Bed Bath Beyond has a 20% coupon. 

Lastly, If you have 20 people over...you have to make separate coffees...you will be at the coffee maker all night...I don't get it?!!


----------



## F1Wild

sjc said:


> Lastly, If you have 20 people over...you have to make separate coffees...you will be at the coffee maker all night...I don't get it?!!


I just received my Keurig (although Santa hasn't formerly given as a gift yet) and so will have lots of questions shortly, but here's what I would suggest: Have a good variety of K-cups to offer your guests and let them choose & brew their own, at their leisure. That would take the pressure off of you and give them a "party game".


----------



## Angela

sjc said:


> OK...tea drinker here; and plain old Lipton at that. HOWEVER, if I buy my twin, the coffee-holic of the family, some refills for his K (that he's always bragging about):
> 
> 1. Which flavor is the closest to regular coffee, no flavors just regular coffee. AND...
> 2. Where is it cheapest to buy the refills? Bed Bath Beyond has a 20% coupon.
> 
> Lastly, If you have 20 people over...you have to make separate coffees...you will be at the coffee maker all night...I don't get it?!!


Wal Mart carries Green Mountina Breakfast Blend (light roast) and GM Nantucket Blend (medium roast) for $9.98 per box. For more variety I go to BB&B (same price, but with sales and coupons much cheaper). Both of these are pretty much "regular" coffee in taste, but not very strong. I think Donut Shop Coffee from Coffee People smells and tastes a lot like the Folgers I grew up with, but better.

As far as having people over... I don't have to spend time at the brewer. Everyone is so intrigued by the Keurig, that they want to do it for themselves, or someone who is not a coffee drinker wants to join in the fun and becomes the designated brewer!


----------



## rho

for those of you that got the cinnamon and looked at it is it nice in person - it looks like one that could look great on TV but possibly not so great in person - and I love the color on the computer screen - I can get it wait listed ---


----------



## Reyn

I got the cinnamon but I am not allowed to unpack it.  I opened the top of the box just to confirm that I did get the correct color (there was a problem with some people getting the wrong color).  I haven't officially taken it out of the box. What little hint of color that I saw was pretty.


----------



## rho

Reyn said:


> I got the cinnamon but I am not allowed to unpack it. I opened the top of the box just to confirm that I did get the correct color (there was a problem with some people getting the wrong color). I haven't officially taken it out of the box. What little hint of color that I saw was pretty.


thanks - now the question is do I want that color enough to wait - wonder if it would go the whole 45 days of wait list - it is a good deal and I really would love having one a different color than my BIL and niece .... hmmmm what to do what to do ...


----------



## tedmcardle

I just saw one for the first time at my sister's. Now i want one.


----------



## corkyb

I think all three colors are waitlisted at QVC.  I am so mad I missed that TSV!
Paula ny


----------



## F1Wild

corkyb said:


> I think all three colors are waitlisted at QVC. I am so mad I missed that TSV!
> Paula ny


I am sooooooo glad I convinced Mr. M. that we "needed" one. We haven't officially opened our box yet, it came with so many k-cup boxes!

BTW, what would be suggested as a good, holiday k-cup to try? Although I would normally request a pretty strong coffee for myself, I am looking for something that someone (my mother) who likes those "International powder, mix in hot water" coffees would like.


----------



## Addie

Yay! I hope you have fun trying out all the flavours!

GM's Pumpkin Spice and French Toast are phenomenal, in my opinion.


----------



## lynninva

F1Wild said:


> BTW, what would be suggested as a good, holiday k-cup to try? Although I would normally request a pretty strong coffee for myself, I am looking for something that someone (my mother) who likes those "International powder, mix in hot water" coffees would like.


I just purchased a box of Gloria Jean's Holiday Traditions. The description is: "A flavorful coffee with undertones of milk chocolate fudge and caramel." I tried it this morning & really like it for a special coffee.

It is not currently in stock at Amazon, but here is the Amazon link, if you want to read the reviews: 









I purchased mine from www.finestcup.com They have free shipping if you buy four boxes.


----------



## rho

corkyb said:


> I think all three colors are waitlisted at QVC. I am so mad I missed that TSV!
> Paula ny


you are right Paula - I just know if I decide not to wait I can go to BJ's and get one for $139 - but the black and silver one - so it is just a matter of do I want the colored one or doesn't it matter-- I have some time to decide - I won't be going shopping in the town the store is in for a week or so - .... and that way I could have it wrapped to unwrap on Christmas - "SURPRISE!"



oh lynn that one sounds yummy ....


----------



## F1Wild

AddieLove said:


> Yay! I hope you have fun trying out all the flavours!
> 
> GM's Pumpkin Spice and French Toast are phenomenal, in my opinion.


Excellent! Are these available only online? The FT sounds scrumptious!!


----------



## F1Wild

lynninva said:


> I just purchased a box of Gloria Jean's Holiday Traditions. The description is: "A flavorful coffee with undertones of milk chocolate fudge and caramel." I tried it this morning & really like it for a special coffee.
> I purchased mine from www.finestcup.com They have free shipping if you buy four boxes.


Ooh-yay! They're also on sale!! Cheers for the links!! Can't wait for Christmas morning!


----------



## Andra

It's been said before, but I'll repeat it.  Make sure that you register your Keurig when you get it.  If you do it online, you can get two boxes of K-cups free with an online order.  I have multiple brewers and received a code for each one that I registered.  It's also good to have it registered in case you have problems.  Their customer service is very good.
I'm going to de-scale my B60 tomorrow for the first time because it's being very noisy.


----------



## Addie

F1Wild said:


> Excellent! Are these available only online? The FT sounds scrumptious!!


GM's Pumpkin Spice is available at BB&B. FT is also available at BB&B but only as part of a seasonal collection. It comes with FT, Gingerbread, Spicy Eggnog and Holiday Blend. I believe Keurig will start selling the FT by itself starting January. All these flavours are seasonal, though, so you want to make sure you get enough of the ones you want before they go away again!


----------



## rho

Andra said:


> It's been said before, but I'll repeat it. Make sure that you register your Keurig when you get it. If you do it online, you can get two boxes of K-cups free with an online order. I have multiple brewers and received a code for each one that I registered. It's also good to have it registered in case you have problems. Their customer service is very good.
> I'm going to de-scale my B60 tomorrow for the first time because it's being very noisy.


cool and thanks - I will make a note of that - anything free is good in my mind 

I know this is an odd thought but the QVC ones that are different colored still have all the same warranty that all the others have thru Keurig right?


----------



## rho

AddieLove said:


> GM's Pumpkin Spice is available at BB&B. FT is also available at BB&B but only as part of a seasonal collection. It comes with FT, Gingerbread, Spicy Eggnog and Holiday Blend. I believe Keurig will start selling the FT by itself starting January. All these flavours are seasonal, though, so you want to make sure you get enough of the ones you want before they go away again!


so you mean I should get some of the flavors that sound yummy to me even before I figure out where the machine I will get will come from -


----------



## F1Wild

Andra said:


> It's been said before, but I'll repeat it. Make sure that you register your Keurig when you get it. If you do it online, you can get two boxes of K-cups free with an online order. I have multiple brewers and received a code for each one that I registered. It's also good to have it registered in case you have problems. Their customer service is very good.
> I'm going to de-scale my B60 tomorrow for the first time because it's being very noisy.


Noted!


----------



## F1Wild

AddieLove said:


> GM's Pumpkin Spice is available at BB&B. FT is also available at BB&B but only as part of a seasonal collection. It comes with FT, Gingerbread, Spicy Eggnog and Holiday Blend. I believe Keurig will start selling the FT by itself starting January. All these flavours are seasonal, though, so you want to make sure you get enough of the ones you want before they go away again!


Sooooooo good to know! Might make a trip to visit a few of these flavors tomorrow and see if any would like to come home with me.


----------



## Andra

rho said:


> I know this is an odd thought but the QVC ones that are different colored still have all the same warranty that all the others have thru Keurig right?


They should have the same waranty - QVC is listed as a purchase place on the registration area.


----------



## Addie

rho said:


> so you mean I should get some of the flavors that sound yummy to me even before I figure out where the machine I will get will come from -



Well, actually, you can probably wait to get the k-cups ... assuming you get the machine before the seasonal flavours are gone.  
I'm trying to find when they stop the seasonal flavours, but I'm not having a lot of luck. Anyone else know?

Oh, and it should be noted that you can't get samples of the seasonal flavours. You have to buy the whole box ... at least on Keurig's site you do. So if you're unsure about French Toast, Spicy Eggnog, Holiday Blend and Gingerbread, then it would definitely be worth stopping by BB&B and getting their Limited Edition box set with all of them.
I absolutely love the FT and the Holiday Blend (HB is just regular coffee), don't really care about Gingerbread either way, and abhor Spicy Eggnog. But a lot of people really like the Eggnog flavour, so it's all about tastes.

And don't forget! I'm more than happy to trade my GM's Spicy Eggnog, Timothy's Mocha Java and Timothy's Raspberry Truffle.


----------



## rho

well I just found out that BB&B has a store near me - and I got a 20% off coupon from signing up for their e-mail - guess where I may be going later in the week...


----------



## Angela

rho said:


> well I just found out that BB&B has a store near me - and I got a 20% off coupon from signing up for their e-mail - guess where I may be going later in the week...


We got word this week that the BB&B where I shop will stop accepting expired coupons beginning January 1. I will be in Kingwood later this week for an appointment and plan to stock up on K-cups and use up the rest of my coupons.


----------



## NogDog

Drink more coffee.


----------



## salaniz

> We got word this week that the BB&B where I shop will stop accepting expired coupons beginning January 1. I will be in Kingwood later this week for an appointment and plan to stock up on K-cups and use up the rest of my coupons.


What part of Houston are you in? I'm in The Woodlands and they haven't said anything to me when I've been. I used a whole manilla folder full of coupons a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Addie

NogDog said:


> Drink more coffee.


That's what I like to hear!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Finally!! After a bit of searching at summerlin BB&B, I finally have found out the the green mountain coffee pumpkin spice was out at the location. I drove across town to another bb&b location and bought 4 boxes. (they were nearly the last of it) got home. With a single scoop of sugar and a dallop of whipped cream this is heaven!!!!!!


----------



## anivyl

you guys are making me seriously want a keurig. but we don't have it here, and I doubt we can get it shipped out here. apparently someone's made a deal with keurig but there's only 1 version of it....

Thinking of getting one through ebay! (but 70usd shipping! ouch!)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Just found my mom's BB&B coupon since she is out of town for a bit she gave me permission to use her coupons that expire before she gets back. So going to pick more up for the family


----------



## Angela

salaniz said:


> What part of Houston are you in? I'm in The Woodlands and they haven't said anything to me when I've been. I used a whole manilla folder full of coupons a couple of weeks ago.


I usually shop at the one in Humble. I used to live in Kingwood and my daughter and her family still live there. I plan on asking while I am there is there is any truth to this. Where I live now BB&B is about an hour away and it doesn't really pay to make a trip to Tyler just to go there. I hope this is only a rumor and they continue accepting the coupons the way they always have.


----------



## Angela

NogDog said:


> Drink more coffee.


Gotta love that!!


----------



## sjc

Thanks all.  I am thinking of getting one for when I get company...because I don't drink coffee; I make it HORRIBLE.  I guess it's because I don't taste it to see how it comes out...lol.  This would solve that problem.


----------



## Reyn

rho said:


> for those of you that got the cinnamon and looked at it is it nice in person - it looks like one that could look great on TV but possibly not so great in person - and I love the color on the computer screen - I can get it wait listed ---


So I finally got to open my Keurig. The color is perfect. 









*ignore the ugly blue countertops we are currently remoldeling. Oh and the fingerprints...seems my 13 year olds can't keep their hands off of it.


----------



## rho

Reyn said:


> So I finally got to open my Keurig. The color is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ignore the ugly blue countertops we are currently remoldeling. Oh and the fingerprints...seems my 13 year olds can't keep their hands off of it.


oh you have so made this hard for me - I had decided to just go and get the one at either BB&B or BJ's ... but it sure is pretty -- hmmm pretty color or immediate gratification -- off to see if it is still wait-listed.


----------



## Addie

I love that colour. If they'd had that red one when I was buying my machine, I probably would have gotten it instead of the mini in the same colour.


----------



## enwood

My hubby bought me a Keurig Special Edition for my birthday from Sam's.  I LOVE my brewer, but it came with some k cups I could do without.  Anyone out there like Tully's French Roast Extra Bold or Newman's Special Blend Extra Bold?  There is one missing from the Tully's (leaving 11) and the Newman's is unopened.


----------



## sjc

Just joined the ranks.
Got the Platinum; wow is it quick!! 38 seconds for a huge cup of piping hot water. I do have a question though...

I will only use it for hot water and IF I can get hubby to use it: He will use it with the use your own coffee filter gizmo that I bought for it. 
* My question is: *
*WILL* my hot water pick up a coffee taste...Will I have to purge every time, to eliminate his coffee taste in my hot water?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Just had a wii party and coffee is a must-have the keurig came in handy everyone got to pick what they wanted with ease. Was a hit tonight


----------



## NogDog

sjc said:


> Just joined the ranks.
> Got the Platinum; wow is it quick!! 38 seconds for a huge cup of piping hot water. I do have a question though...
> 
> I will only use it for hot water and IF I can get hubby to use it: He will use it with the use your own coffee filter gizmo that I bought for it. My question is:
> WILL my hot water pick up a coffee taste...Will I have to purge every time, to eliminate his coffee taste in my hot water?


If you remove the "gizmo" you should be OK, as that's where the water meets the coffee. You may need to put the original K-Kup holder back in to prevent splashing, though. Or you may find it sufficient to remove the filter from the "gizmo", give the "gizmo" a quick rinse, and then use it without the filter for your hot water. (I'm not making fun of your "gizmo" term, I'm just to lazy to either find the box my "gizmo" came in or search the Keurig.com site to remind me what the actual name is.  )


----------



## sjc

Any Chai (especially vanilla) suggestions?


----------



## Andra

I can't speak to the gizmo, since DH uses k-cups for his coffee and tea.  But I use our Keurigs mainly for hot water into a mug with a tea bag.  As long as I remember to remove the used k-cup, I don't get any bleed from the flavors.


----------



## sjc

> I can't speak to the gizmo, since DH uses k-cups for his coffee and tea. But I use our Keurigs mainly for hot water into a mug with a tea bag. As long as I remember to remove the used k-cup, I don't get any bleed from the flavors.


That's exactly how I will be using it...with a plain old teabag. Tried the Earl Grey sample today...poured it down the sink.

Can anyone highly recommend one of the Chai brands? I love vanilla chai...does anything come close?


----------



## lynninva

I don't know about regular chai tea, but I like the Cafe Escapes Chai Latte kcups. It is a sweet beverage; I enjoy it for a treat. I purchased mine at Bed, Bath, & Beyond - price is better with a 20% off coupon.

Here is the Amazon link:


----------



## F1Wild

Timothy's gets high ratings and will be checking them out as soon as Santa drops off our Keurig.









OK, that link didn't work!


----------



## sjc

Thanks.  So many stores carry the k cups now; but not the teas.  I saw a large display at Benny's today and not one tea.
THE B, B & B coupon sure does come in handy...I used it for the Keurig Platinum and saved appx. $35.00.


----------



## Andra

I am not sure about vanilla chai, but I usually start the morning with a Tazo Organic Chai filterbag.  I think I tried a sampler from Gloria Jean that had a chai in it, but I wasn't very impressed.
DH likes English Breakfast tea, so I have a standing order with Amazon for the Twinings versions - both regular and decaf.  He really likes the Celestial Seasonings, but I can find a decaf version of that.
For me, I got a box of the Celestial Seasonings Mandarin Orange Spice.  It's pretty good, but I am not in the mood for those flavors very often.


----------



## rho

if anyone loved the GM Holiday Blend -- you can get 24 for $8.00 over on 1 Quick Cup right now 
http://www.1quickcup.com/medium-roast-holiday-blendbrfair-tradebr24-cups-p-348.html

"It's December 21,2009 and all week you can buy Green Mountain's Limited Edition Holiday Blend on Mega Sale for $8.00. No Restrictions on the number of boxes your purchase."

haven't tried them but I saw it on a their facebook page


----------



## Addie

rho said:


> if anyone loved the GM Holiday Blend -- you can get 24 for $8.00 over on 1 Quick Cup right now
> http://www.1quickcup.com/medium-roast-holiday-blendbrfair-tradebr24-cups-p-348.html
> 
> "It's December 21,2009 and all week you can buy Green Mountain's Limited Edition Holiday Blend on Mega Sale for $8.00. No Restrictions on the number of boxes your purchase."
> 
> haven't tried them but I saw it on a their facebook page


Yay! Thank you!


----------



## Addie

Anyone ever try the Perfect Peach flavoured coffee? I've never even seen it before. I like peach, but I don't know ...


----------



## sjc

Today I tried the Chai Latte by cafe escapes...loved it.  Just added a bit of cream (and yes, 1/2 tea sugar...like I needed it) added a sprinkle of cinnamon on top delicious.


----------



## corkyb

Is the Keurig a good choice if I like strong coffee?


----------



## Addie

corkyb said:


> Is the Keurig a good choice if I like strong coffee?


They do have quite a few strong flavours, and I've seen quite a lot of good reviews for them. I'm not a bold coffee person myself, so I can't say personally whether they're good. Depending on which machine you get, you can make different cup sizes as well, so you could have an extra-strong coffee if you did the smaller brew. Hopefully someone with more experience with the stronger flavours can answer your question better. My only problem with the Keurig is that I like too many different flavours. I'm running out of room in my pantry.


----------



## sjc

My brother loves their bold flavors.  AND you can make them even bolder by selecting a smaller cup size.  The platinum offers 5 cup sizes as follows:  
3.25 ounces
5 .25 ounces
7. 25 ounces
9.25 ounces
11.25 ounces


----------



## rho

My nieces FIL likes the espresso coffees in the Keurig and I know from my months of research that there are bold coffees available -- but since I didn't make it to the store last week I won't have my Keurig until next week --


----------



## F1Wild

*OMG!!!*​
We were finally allowed to open our Keurig Christmas day and had our first cuppa joe last night! I can honestly say I loved it, and this from someone who doesn't didn't ever drink coffee and never even owned a coffee maker. My first cup was Caribou Blend - yummy, rich, flavorful, yet not bitter at all. Today I had a cup of Hazelnut from the variety pack - again, super!!!

Now I want to run over to the BB&B and look for the Holiday pack so I can try the French Toast!

I probably NEVER in a million years would have thought about getting a Keurig coffee maker - so thank you to all the KB enablers! You have changed my life!!!


----------



## Addie

Whoo! Yay! I'm so happy you like it! Mmm. Yes, the French Toast is delicious.


----------



## NogDog

I got this K-cup carousel for Christmas:


----------



## lynninva

My parents gave us that same carousel for Christmas.  They visited us in October & were quite intrigued with the Keurig.  But my solution was to put a couple kcups of each variety in one of the kcup boxes on the counter by the coffeemaker. 

Sometimes it is difficult to tell if a coffee is flavored by the name on the kcup.  I put all non-flavored coffee, including decaf, on one side of the carousel.  The other side has flavored coffees & teas.  Much nicer than the box solution.


----------



## rho

Oh I can't wait to get to the store so I can join this happy group for real - fingers crossed for good weather on Monday instead of the freezing rain that they are calling for now - I figure between now and Monday it can change 4 times ....


----------



## corkyb

Are most of the K cup coffees sweetened?
Paula


----------



## Addie

corkyb said:


> Are most of the K cup coffees sweetened?
> Paula


No, the majority are not sweetened. The Cafe Escapes are sweetened, and of course the hot chocolates are sweetened. The regular coffees aren't, and the flavoured ones have flavour to them, but no sweetener or cream or anything like that.


----------



## F1Wild

Couldn't find the Holiday/French Toast at BB&B so we got a box of Earl Grey tea (one of my Irish hubby's favorites) and a Butter Toffee.  We tried the Earl Grey tonight and was very happy - made a perfect cup!

Is the French Toast available anywhere else?


----------



## F1Wild

AddieLove said:


> No, the majority are not sweetened. The Cafe Escapes are sweetened, and of course the hot chocolates are sweetened. The regular coffees aren't, and the flavoured ones have flavour to them, but no sweetener or cream or anything like that.


When I looked at the package of the Butter Toffee I thought I saw sugar listed as an ingredient. Is this one sweetened or was I delirious from post-holiday shopping?


----------



## Addie

F1Wild said:


> When I looked at the package of the Butter Toffee I thought I saw sugar listed as an ingredient. Is this one sweetened or was I delirious from post-holiday shopping?


Really? Hmm. I could have sworn the flavoured K-Cups don't have sweetener added save the Cafe Escapes and Hot Chocolates. I know Green Mountain brand advertises that they don't add any kind of sweetener to their coffees. If the Butter Toffee does have sugar in it, it can't be a lot. I think I remember trying it and not noticing any overwhelming sweetness ... although, maybe I tried a different brand.  Does anyone else know if there's sweetener added to the coffees?


----------



## lynninva

I agree that Green Mountain states that their flavored coffees do not contain any sweetener.  The Butter Toffee comes from Gloria Jeans.  I actually have a box of the Butter Toffee and the ingredients state: "100% Arabica coffee with artificial flavorings."  

I would think that sugar and other sweeteners would have to be listed specifically, and not included as 'flavoring' due to the dietary impact.


----------



## F1Wild

I had the Buttered Toffee and there wasn't any sugar - it must have been my post-holiday/Boxing Day delirium...or my eyes have definitely gone to pot...or both!

Thanks for your input, AddieLove & lynninva!!


----------



## corkyb

Often if something says artificial flavorings or natural flavorings, it means some form of artificial sugar in it.  I guess I will have to call the company as I am supposed to stay away from all forms of sugar.
Paula ny


----------



## rho

If anyone loves Timothy's Breakfast Blend you can get 24 for $8.00 and can order any amount you would like -- from 1 Quick Cup site http://www.1quickcup.com/--p-70.html It seems they have weekly $8 specials.

They are on facebook as Coffee.org and make notifications by way of their fan page http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#/CoffeeDotOrg?ref=nf


----------



## F1Wild

I have been enjoying exploring the world of coffee - so much!!!  I'm happy that QVC included all the K-cup samples that they did as it gives us a huge opportunity to try many of the types/flavors available.  So far the only one we haven't really loved has been Timothy's Nicaraguan Organic - maybe just too bold for us?  We also bought the Butter Toffee and Earl Grey Tea at BB&B on Boxing Day and love both of these!

Thank you Keurig enablers for introducing me to the world of coffee!  Who would have thought I would become a convert at my age?!


----------



## egh34

rho said:


> If anyone loves Timothy's Breakfast Blend you can get 24 for $8.00 and can order any amount you would like -- from 1 Quick Cup site http://www.1quickcup.com/--p-70.html It seems they have weekly $8 specials.
> 
> They are on facebook as Coffee.org and make notifications by way of their fan page http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#/CoffeeDotOrg?ref=nf


I was able to get both Timothy's Breakfast Blend, and Timothy's Midnight Magic from Amazon for $19.00 each for a 50 count. That so far has been the best deal for me.


----------



## F1Wild

egh34 said:


> I was able to get both Timothy's Breakfast Blend, and Timothy's Midnight Magic from Amazon for $19.00 each for a 50 count. That so far has been the best deal for me.


The Breakfast Blend is great! What does the Midnight Magic taste like?


----------



## egh34

F1Wild said:


> The Breakfast Blend is great! What does the Midnight Magic taste like?


A little strong, pretty strong actually, but not as bad as Emeril's New Orleans wake up stuff.


----------



## F1Wild

Cheers, egh34!  I guess it might be too strong for this coffee newbie!


----------



## egh34

Stick with the breakfast blends. They are usually mild to middle of the road with nice flavor on either side.


----------



## F1Wild

egh34 said:


> Stick with the breakfast blends. They are usually mild to middle of the road with nice flavor on either side.


Thanks! That and teas!


----------



## ak rain

so my family sits here weathered in the city of Juneau, meaning planes are not flying to get home. Costco holds a Keurig for $139 about. questions
1.would it use distilled water? we have minerally water that might clog system
2.would it take equal energy to heat as electric stove tea pot? I am saying yes as it heats just what we git not the whole pot for one cup.
3.K at costco comes with my kcup, samples,

advice?
sylvia


----------



## NogDog

ak rain said:


> so my family sits here weathered in the city of Juneau, meaning planes are not flying to get home. Costco holds a Keurig for $139 about. questions
> 1.would it use distilled water? we have minerally water that might clog system
> 2.would it take equal energy to heat as electric stove tea pot? I am saying yes as it heats just what we git not the whole pot for one cup.
> 3.K at costco comes with my kcup, samples,
> 
> advice?
> sylvia


Mineral deposits can become an issue, which is solved by running vinegar through the system. There is an indicator light that will come on when the system detects that this is needed, and instructions in the owner's manual on how to do it. Using filtered water should help to reduce this, and I'm sure using only distilled water would eliminate the issue. I use tap water, but have installed the Keurig water filter accessory in mine, which has a replaceable filter cartridge. I don't know how much this reduces the calcium deposits, but it does improve the taste of the coffee. 

I don't know what the energy savings are, but it would seem to be more efficient than boiling a pot of water on the stove. As you say, you only heat the water needed for one cup, and it's done in an enclosed system. I suppose one thing would be to turn it off when done using it, rather than leaving it on and letting it turn itself off after a couple hours if you don't plan to make any more cups in the next several minutes.


----------



## Andra

NogDog said:


> ... and I'm sure using only distilled water would eliminate the issue.


I only use distilled water in my Keurigs and I still have to descale them. I had to call Keurig customer support because my B60 is misbehaving and they said that even with distilled water they recommend descaling every 3-4 months to keep the brewer running well.


----------



## rho

my coffee saga - got up this morning and decided it was too blasted cold and windy to run to 
to get my Keurig - so I made coffee in the Mr Coffee and went in living room and waited and waited and waited - can you believe *it chose today to die *- so a caffeine addict with no caffeine in her got dressed (muttering the whole time) 
got in the car and ran to BJ's and bought my Keurig and the hubsters new Mr Coffee along with coffee for that - faced idiots in line at the gas station and idiots in BJ's all without coffee and managed to NOT kill anyone -- guess what the 
very first thing I did when I got home was ........ you got it set up my Keurig and had 2 cups of coffee -- 1 donut shop and 1 Kona tonight I will try the hot cocoa that was in with the K-cups that came with the machine ....

I registered my machine and got my free coffee on the way - and I also ordered the filter from Amazon for the water - I will be using Tap water which isn't too bad here but I figure the filter in the machine will help it keep from getting crudded up ..... and I think I will set it up on my calendar to tell me every two month or so to de-scale my machine - even if it isn't showing it needs to be done ...


----------



## ak rain

thank you everyone. I think I do have one on the want list, but decided had to make room on counter first. my husband is about sold with the MyKup option so he can use his own coffee. we continue to wait.
sylvia

whats on the counter? - rice cooker remember that thread? luckly I had that already but it got reenergized


----------



## sem

Just got mine this AM. It is the Special Edition with a timer so that the water will be hot when we get up in the morning. Now I'm at work wishing I was home making coffee! Tomorrow is a day off so I will be going to BB&B in search of "special" coffee. I also got the individual cup so that my husband can continue to use his favorite coffee. Change is OK as long as it is s l o w.


----------



## ak rain

between the different keurigs is there a one that makes hotter water?
sylvia


----------



## Addie

rho said:


> my coffee saga - got up this morning and decided it was too blasted cold and windy to run to
> to get my Keurig - so I made coffee in the Mr Coffee and went in living room and waited and waited and waited - can you believe *it chose today to die *- so a caffeine addict with no caffeine in her got dressed (muttering the whole time)
> got in the car and ran to BJ's and bought my Keurig and the hubsters new Mr Coffee along with coffee for that - faced idiots in line at the gas station and idiots in BJ's all without coffee and managed to NOT kill anyone -- guess what the
> very first thing I did when I got home was ........ you got it set up my Keurig and had 2 cups of coffee -- 1 donut shop and 1 Kona tonight I will try the hot cocoa that was in with the K-cups that came with the machine ....
> 
> I registered my machine and got my free coffee on the way - and I also ordered the filter from Amazon for the water - I will be using Tap water which isn't too bad here but I figure the filter in the machine will help it keep from getting crudded up ..... and I think I will set it up on my calendar to tell me every two month or so to de-scale my machine - even if it isn't showing it needs to be done ...


The perfect excuse to go out and get a Keurig it seems! Congrats on your purchase and on not killing anyone!  How do you like the coffee so far?



sem said:


> Just got mine this AM. It is the Special Edition with a timer so that the water will be hot when we get up in the morning. Now I'm at work wishing I was home making coffee! Tomorrow is a day off so I will be going to BB&B in search of "special" coffee. I also got the individual cup so that my husband can continue to use his favorite coffee. Change is OK as long as it is s l o w.


Congrats on your purchase! I'm glad to hear your husband is willing to make the change. 
Hmm. I think when my Keurig mini goes (heaven forbid!) I'll have to get one with a timer as well.



ak rain said:


> thank you everyone. I think I do have one on the want list, but decided had to make room on counter first. my husband is about sold with the MyKup option so he can use his own coffee. we continue to wait.
> sylvia
> 
> whats on the counter? - rice cooker remember that thread? luckly I had that already but it got reenergized


Oh, goodness. I've managed to stay away from the rice cooker thread so far. Don't tempt me!
I haven't bought the K-Cup yet, but I plan on doing it soon. I really like Green Mountain's Blueberry Coffee, and decided just to buy it ground. Hopefully that'll save me a bit of money and a bit of the environment.


----------



## Angela

Congrats to all of you who got your Keurigs for Christmas! I know you have been enjoying them. 

Even though I used filtered water in my first Keurig (the one that descaling didn't help), I am using bottled water in the new one and am loving the coffee even more! Now I have to decided whether to continue buying bottled water from the grocery store or set up home delivery.


----------



## sjc

1. I am now a Keurig addict...and *I don't drink coffee*
2. I have bought nearly 200 K cups since Christmas
3. I have Cafe' Latte running through my veins instead of blood
4. I now have the carousel as well 
5. I have the insert adapter which allows for your own grinds
6. My husband hasn't used it yet (fool) and he IS a BIG coffee drinker
7. Great for instant oatmeal
8. I've "enabled" two other people...they are now mad at me...lol.

NOTE: I am TICKED-OFF!!! I used the BB&B coupon: paid $135...got a couple of K samples in the box. BJ's has it $139 and it comes with *72* K cups!!! Darn it!!

OK: now a couple of questions, if you will be so kind; being that I'm such a newbie:

1. Is there any site which tells how much caffeine is in each of the various K cups?
2. Platinum Owners: Anyone else leave theirs "on" (heated and ready to go) all the time without programming on/off? Will I "burn it out" so to speak, in doing so?
3. Does it use a lot of energy by leaving it "on" all the time? I can't find this info anywhere.
4. Does anyone use the "K" filter cartridges to purify the tap water? Is it something I should do/buy?
5. Does anyone else taste a slight plastic-like taste sometimes? (I wonder if it is because I leave it "on" and the heated water picks up a plastic taste?)

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!!


----------



## NogDog

ak rain said:


> between the different keurigs is there a one that makes hotter water?
> sylvia


Supposedly they are designed for an "ideal" brewing temperature (something like 190F or 195F, I don't recall off the top of my head). So unless there is an enhanced model with some way to select a different temperature, I'm not aware of any differences. Occasionally if I feel the need for a really hot cup, I'll put mine in the microwave for 12-15 seconds after it's done brewing.


----------



## rho

one of the members on the K-cup Yahoo group did this study and found this information .... sorry it is messy hopefully it will still be readable His name is Al and he said



> == Glad you all liked my little power study. Hope everyone found it as
> > interesting as I did. And yes it's ok to cross post to other boards
> 
> Keurig
> > Power Usage Questions Answered plus Mister Coffee comparison, the > >
> > final installment of my coffee maker power study. > > I have a device
> > that was designed to measure electricity usage in real > > time and
> > demonstrate the many ways our appliances waste energy. Â I > > used
> > it to find the answers to the following questions. > > 1: How much
> > power does a Keurig consume if left on all day?2: How much > > does it
> > cost to brew a cup of coffee with a Keurig?Â And for > >
> > comparison.. .3: How much does it cost to brew a cup of coffee with
> > a > > Mister Coffee? > > Using my Keurig Model B60 and 12 cup
> > Mister Coffee I made the > > measurements and here are the
> > results.*** > > 1: How much power does a Keurig consume if left on all
> > day? > > Starting from a warm machine I left the B60 on for a 12 hour
> > period.My > > meter displayed that it would cost only 1/3 cent per hour
> > or approx 8 > > cents per 24 hour day to just leave the Keurig
> > on. > > The Details: The B60 uses 17 watts/.14 amps of electricity when
> > left on > > but not brewing. Probably for the display.Â Every
> > minute or so the > > heater comes on and current spikes to 420 watts
> > for a few seconds as it > > maintains the internal reservoir water
> > temperature. > > 2: How much does it cost to brew a cup of coffee with
> > a Keurig?Â > > I then did a second test making 4 large cups of
> > coffee ( 9.75 oz) > > starting from a cold machine and turning it off
> > after 1 hour.The total > > cost for running a B60 for 1 hour and
> > brewing 4 cups during that hour > > was almost 2 cents or approx 1/2
> > cent per cup. > > The Details: Upon startup the B60 draws 1290
> > watts/10.75 amps for about > > a minute. While brewing a cup it varies
> > from a low of 420watts to a high > > of 1290 watts as it takes water
> > from the external reservoir and heats it > > or holds it for the next
> > cup. Between cups it draws 17 watts at noted > > before.Â >
> >> A Surprise.... .... Â My Keurig B60 turned off but left plugged
> > in > > still draws 9 watts continuously which would cost about 38 cents
> > per > > month. > > 3: How much does it cost to brew a cup of
> > coffee with a Mister Coffee? > > I brewed a 12 cup (60 oz.) pot of
> > coffee and kept it warm for 4 hours. > > The brewing cycle plus the
> > first hour costs 3 cents and about a 1 cent > > per hour to keep a pot
> > warm.I remembered that the Keurig systems let you > > set your water
> > temp, but not my MrC. So I measured the water temp of a > > fresh made
> > pot and it was only 172 degrees. Hummmm?! > > The Details: From startup
> > till first pot brewed the MrC draws 900 > > watts/7.6 amps.
> > Â Afterward every few minutes while warming the pot it > > cycles
> > from 8 to 900 watts and .06 amps to 7.6 amps.Â > > Further testing
> > revealed it still uses 8 watts/.06 amps when turned off. > > So like
> > the Keurig it costs about 1 cent per day if you leave it plugged > >
> > in. > > ***These numbers are taken from a Model4460 KillAWatt Power
> > Meter. Some > > of these readings were pretty low and Â one could
> > get better results > > with longer test periods. Â The dollar
> > amounts are based upon my > > electricity costs of 13.4 cents per
> > kilowatt hour which are high for VA > > and US averages. Look on your
> > bill to find your cost. Some bills show > > electricity rates as 2
> > numbers, if yours does, you must add the costs of > > both electric
> > production and electric distribution together to determine > > the real
> > total. Heres a link to the average state costs for > >
> > electricity. .. > > Â http://www.eia. doe.gov/cneaf/ electricity/ epm/table5_ 6_a.html >
> >> I'll upload this file for future reference.Happy BrewingAl >


----------



## rho

oh and I just wanted to say I am loving my Keurig!  Heck it only took me 6 months to get it


----------



## sjc

Wow...that K study/test was informative.  Thanks for posting.  
I find that I taste plastic taste when I use just the hot water and let it drip into in a cup with a Lipton tea bag in it.  Could be just me.  I'm the type that if you line up 100 glasses of milk I will tell you which are the 99 from cardboard half gallon and the 1 from the plastic gallon jug.  Love the Keurig...so quick and convenient.


----------



## Sendie

I got one of these things for Christmas from my sister yesterday, I never thought about them as I thought they were for coffee only, but she says tea and hot chocolate too. I'm currently reading thru all the posts to try and learn, but I have a question - I've never been a coffee drinker and would like to try some now that I have all these samples she gave me along with the samples that came with the "monster". What do all you experts suggest I try? Growing up my dad drank Commnity House plain and black and it tasted horrible!! We did stop at BB&B today and I got the filter thingee and a box of Chai so I do have SOMETHING I can use it for right now....

Another question - how can I use loose tea with this thing? Is there a way?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## F1Wild

Sendie, we got one of these "monsters" for Christmas, too and although my hubby drinks coffee at work, I have never, nor have I ever owned a coffee maker - until now! I've been having so much fun exploring the world of coffee! I love the Earl Grey tea k-cups and it comes out perfect every time. I also fond the Caribou breakfast blends to be great. I bought some Buttered Toffee k-cups at BB&B, but am not so bowled over with this one. I'm just trying to give each sample a few tries then I'll become a bit more adventurous. I do now I would love to try a Chai, but want to get through some of my samples before buying more.

Last night we had a lovely Irish coffee (in my new Irish coffee mugs) made with the Caribou and Baileys - I HIGHLY recommend!!!


----------



## NogDog

You should probably be able to use loose tea in the "My K-cup" accessory. I've only tried it a couple times with ground coffee and did not have good luck -- I think the grind was too fine, resulting in a messy overflow of water -- so I'm not giving it a strong recommendation.


----------



## Angela

So glad you are enjoying your Keurig, sjc! I keep my K plugged in all the time, but do not notice any plastic taste. I was using filtered water from my fridge at first, but then switched to bottled water and am now using distilled water (much better taste and the taste before wasn't bad) so I have not added the filter system and probably won't. Our tap water even filtered still is too hard.

OK... I bought a box of Cafe Escape's Chai Latte and 2 boxes of their Cafe Mocha and I don't like them. I find them too weak and watery tasting. I have the one unopened box of Mocha that I can take back to BB&B, but I am stuck with the others. I would be willing to do a trade for unwanted K-cups or would even condsider just giving them to a good home!  PM me if anyone is interested.


----------



## Laurie

Angela said:


> So glad you are enjoying your Keurig, sjc! I keep my K plugged in all the time, but do not notice any plastic taste. I was using filtered water from my fridge at first, but then switched to bottled water and am now using distilled water (much better taste and the taste before wasn't bad) so I have not added the filter system and probably won't. Our tap water even filtered still is too hard.
> 
> OK... I bought a box of Cafe Escape's Chai Latte and 2 boxes of their Cafe Mocha and I don't like them. I find them too weak and watery tasting. I have the one unopened box of Mocha that I can take back to BB&B, but I am stuck with the others. I would be willing to do a trade for unwanted K-cups or would even condsider just giving them to a good home!  PM me if anyone is interested.


LOVE the mocha!! Just bought another box for myself and one for my daughter too. Don't have much for trade though, unless you like the eggnog and/or french toast that came in the Holiday Sampler.


----------



## Sendie

How cool, someone put a picture in my post and it's exactly the one I have!  Thanks so much!

I got brave and tried a French Vanilla at dinner. Took a couple sips, then added some sugar and finished the whole cup while my husband laughed at me.  I gotta say, while not totally undrinkable it has left an after taste in my throat a couple hours later.  My FIRST cup of coffee!!  In my samples my sister gave me is Hazelnut and Swiss Chocolate Almond.  I'll try one of these in the morning, I figure I'll leave plain coffee until later.  Is Kona a flavor or a type of coffee?  What about Kahlua?  

Wild, you must try Chai!  I love it and have been drinking it for years, it tastes kind of like spicy hot chocolate is what my son says.  He is loving the monster and has almost used all the hot chocolate cups and is eying my chai now.  If those disappear he's going to loose a hand... 

I have one of the My Kaps on order to try my tea with, but I'm wondering if that will work?  I usually steep my tea for 3-7 minutes and with the monster the water runs right thru the cup and is done, no steeping time.  I'm wondering if I'll just have weak tea?

(we call it the monster because we're babysitting my daughter's pit bull, and when we primed it the noise scared her and she ran from the room like monsters were after her)


----------



## F1Wild

Sendie said:


> Wild, you must try Chai! I love it and have been drinking it for years, it tastes kind of like spicy hot chocolate is what my son says. He is loving the monster and has almost used all the hot chocolate cups and is eying my chai now. If those disappear he's going to loose a hand...


Oh I know chai tea quite well and have made a homemade version for years - just never a k-cup variety. I look forward to trying the auto kind!


----------



## Sendie

F1Wild said:


> Oh I know chai tea quite well and have made a homemade version for years - just never a k-cup variety. I look forward to trying the auto kind!


I'm sorry, I misunderstood you. I'm not brave enough to make it from scratch, I've always bought a mix. I had it homemade in Moscow about 10 years ago and have loved it ever since.

I had the Swiss Chocolate/Almond this morning and either I'm already getting used to the bitter taste of coffee or this was better than the French Vanilla. I do still have this awful after taste coming up from my stomach though...


----------



## NogDog

Sendie said:


> ...Is Kona a flavor or a type of coffee?...


Kona is a variety of coffee bean grown in Hawaii.



> ...I have one of the My Kaps on order to try my tea with, but I'm wondering if that will work? I usually steep my tea for 3-7 minutes and with the monster the water runs right thru the cup and is done, no steeping time. I'm wondering if I'll just have weak tea?...


I have an occasional K-cup of Earl Twinings "breakfast blend" tea which I find quite good and, for me, just the right strength. I don't know if they use a different "grind" (not sure what you'd call it for tea) than you typically would when steeping it in a teapot.

Oh, and as far as coffee taste/aftertaste, I'm one who simply must have cream in his coffee. To me black coffee is a waste of time, whereas a good cup with just the right amount of cream and sugar (okay, actually fat-free half-and-half and Splenda) is a thing of beauty.


----------



## carilyn

Hi all. I just found this board, so happy to be a new keurig owner. I found that Kenoza Coffee has the sample packs of 5 for $2.30.


----------



## F1Wild

Sendie said:


> I'm sorry, I misunderstood you. I'm not brave enough to make it from scratch, I've always bought a mix. I had it homemade in Moscow about 10 years ago and have loved it ever since.


My first cup was made by my hubby's auntie in Munich who spends much of her time in India and when not teaching Indian cooking - and she makes the best!


----------



## geoffthomas

Green Mountain Buttered French Toast is now available - this is a seasonal coffee.

Yum.


----------



## F1Wild

geoffthomas said:


> Green Mountain Buttered French Toast is now available - this is a seasonal coffee.
> Yum.


Where? Only through their website?


----------



## Sendie

I"m trying Hazelnut this morning and I actually like it!  I'm bummed that I only have 1 sample of it    

My son works at Office Depot and he texted me last night saying they have K-cups there now, so when I get off work tonight I'm going to go get some Hazelnut with his work discount.  The deal is that I have to get him a box of Hot Chocolate too.  

I'm also interested in where to try the French Toast everyone is talking about.  I still have to register my machine and get my free boxes from Keurig, but I'm waiting until I know what I want to order, so if this is offered there that's an option, but I couldn't find it earlier.


----------



## geoffthomas

F1Wild said:


> Where? Only through their website?


It IS available at their website.
I am not sure where else.

If you have not already done so, Join their cafe club. You get an automatic discount.
And if you order 4 - 24cup boxes each order, there is no shipping.
After a volume of ordering the discount is more.

But they have all the GM coffees.

Just sayin......


----------



## sjc

Angela:  I love the chai latte...I will trade...tell me what you like and I'll let you know if I have it.  I will check for you on this thread tomorrow from work; as I am still without a computer!!  sjc


----------



## Ruby296

geoffthomas said:


> It IS available at their website.
> I am not sure where else.
> 
> If you have not already done so, Join their cafe club. You get an automatic discount.
> And if you order 4 - 24cup boxes each order, there is no shipping.
> After a volume of ordering the discount is more.
> 
> But they have all the GM coffees.
> 
> Just sayin......


I've been watching Big Cat Coffee's site for it, but they keep pushing the date of arrival back. Thanks for posting that it's available at GM's site. I'm going to order a bunch of it, it's my favorite flavored coffee. I only wish it wasn't a seasonal thing.........


----------



## F1Wild

Found it at shoffee.com for only $10.99/bx. Good price?
http://shoffee.com/detail.asp?id=4GMFTE


----------



## geoffthomas

I reckon that if you find any k-kups for $.50 or less per cup with free shipping, that is a good price.


----------



## dpinmd

Hi all!  Newbie Kindle owner, oldie Keurig owner here!  I've had my Keurig for about 2 years (I think), and I totally adore it and love showing it off when people come over!  I also have a Tassimo at work (bought before my Keurig), which I keep hoping will die so I can justify buying a Keurig to replace it!  (The Tassimo is cool for the "novelty" of being able to make Lattes and Cappucinos, but for just plain old coffee, the Keurig is MUCH better, IMO.)

Anyway, glad to see a Keurig thread here!

Dawn


----------



## Sendie

Hazelnut coffee with Stroh 80.  YUM!!!!  Ok, I'm buzzing a bit, but still, UYM!!


----------



## egh34

geoffthomas said:


> I reckon that if you find any k-kups for $.50 or less per cup with free shipping, that is a good price.


I can usually find a good deal at Amazon, usually 50 cups for $19.99


----------



## NogDog

egh34 said:


> I can usually find a good deal at Amazon, usually 50 cups for $19.99


If you order with the "subscribe and save" option, you save an additional 15% and get free shipping.


----------



## lynninva

NogDog said:


> If you order with the "subscribe and save" option, you save an additional 15% and get free shipping.


I did 'subscribe & save' for the two flavors we drink regularly (Diedrich French Roast & Morning Edition), but I think I need to change that over to DH's Amazon account. Our Kindles are on my account & the auto-ship plan takes my GC book money. It just frustrates me when I buy a $.99 book & see that it charged the credit card.


----------



## egh34

NogDog said:


> If you order with the "subscribe and save" option, you save an additional 15% and get free shipping.


I haven't yet found a flavor I want to stick with consistently, however I am liking Timothy's breakfast blend for the weekends and Timothy's midnight magic for workdays. I do use Bed Bath and Beyond for my tea and half cafe, which I don't drink more than about 2 or 3 times a week. I use by $5 coupon and my 20% off. That helps!


----------



## Ruby296

F1Wild said:


> Found it at shoffee.com for only $10.99/bx. Good price?
> http://shoffee.com/detail.asp?id=4GMFTE


That's pretty good. Big cat coffee will have it Monday for $10.95/box & free shipping w/$50 plus order.

Edit: just checked BCC's site and it's available to order today. I ordered 5 boxes & will probably order another 5 or 6 in March before it disappears for the rest of the year.


----------



## F1Wild

Wow!  And I'm still contemplating the purchase of 1 box.  of course, I am still in coffee training mode.


----------



## F1Wild

Just seen on Facebook:
_Coffee.org Good evening! Just a head's up for all of our *K-Cup fans, we will be giving away several boxes every day this week*! Keep an eye out for lots of fun contests everyday and drink more coffee! Stay warm!

Coffee | Coffee Pods | Keurig K Cups | Coffee Makers | Miss Ellies Coffee
www.coffee.org
Coffee Wholesale Coffee Organization. Online Gourmet Coffee and Brewers._


----------



## egh34

F1Wild said:


> Just seen on Facebook:
> _Coffee.org Good evening! Just a head's up for all of our *K-Cup fans, we will be giving away several boxes every day this week*! Keep an eye out for lots of fun contests everyday and drink more coffee! Stay warm!
> 
> Coffee | Coffee Pods | Keurig K Cups | Coffee Makers | Miss Ellies Coffee
> 
> www.coffee.org
> Coffee Wholesale Coffee Organization. Online Gourmet Coffee and Brewers._


They have pretty good prices, close to Amazon, thanks!


----------



## F1Wild

Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## jsadd

Hi, We had a late family Christmas & I just got a Keurig. Can someone recommend a lighter blend coffee you enjoy? I'm not really big on bold coffee's. I have not had time to read this whole thread, but I see there are many places to purchase Kcups, which is good because in my small town they don't sell them. Thank you for any help.
Julie


----------



## Reyn

I am not a coffee drinker but, my DH likes the Caribou Blend coffees by Caribou and my 13 year old son LOVES the Donut shop blend from Coffee People. Here is the links to those blends at keurig. (I didn't search for lowest prices since I just purchased these using the discount for registering the machine with them)

http://www.keurig.com/product.asp?ProductID=00%2D652101%2D024&ITEMDESC=Donut+Shop+Coffee+by+Coffee+People&mscsid=1RUU9EK6AS0T8K50BQD40J3006490B66

http://www.keurig.com/product.asp?ProductID=00%2D010307%2D005&ITEMDESC=Caribou+Blend+Coffee&mscsid=1RUU9EK6AS0T8K50BQD40J3006490B66


----------



## jsadd

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ak rain

my DH is on travel status and he called in this morning to tell me they have a keurig in the hotel room.  

easier to purchase when both coffee drinkers want device!

Sylvia


----------



## Ruby296

I ordered Golden French Toast from Big Cat Coffee on Friday and it was delivered yesterday.  Excellent CS and fast shipping!  I will continue to buy my K-cups there.


----------



## F1Wild

We got the QVC TSV Keurig for Christmas and so far have LOVED IT!!  So far our favorite K-cups have been the Green Mountain Breakfast Blend and Caribou's Caribou Blend.  

As I've never been a coffee drinker before I tend to lean toward the milder ones.  We tried the Buttered Toffee, but after 2 cups decided it was not for us.  I'm going to take Ruby's recent recommendation and order the Golden French Toast from BCC.  

BTW, if anyone is interested in a trade for our Buttered Toffee let me know.


----------



## Ruby296

F1Wild said:


> I'm going to take Ruby's recent recommendation and order the Golden French Toast from BCC.


I hope you like it as much as I do! I don't even mind getting up early on the weekends b/c I know that a cup of GFT awaits!


----------



## F1Wild

Ruby296 said:


> I hope you like it as much as I do! I don't even mind getting up early on the weekends b/c I know that a cup of GFT awaits!


Me too!! BTW, zero calories, right?


----------



## Ruby296

F1Wild said:


> Me too!! BTW, zero calories, right?


Not the way I drink it! I have to put a dollop of 1/2 & 1/2 in mine, but I rationalize that the calcium is good for my bones


----------



## F1Wild

Ruby296 said:


> Not the way I drink it! I have to put a dollop of 1/2 & 1/2 in mine, but I rationalize that the calcium is good for my bones


...and teeth!!


----------



## ak rain

Ruby296 said:


> Not the way I drink it! I have to put a dollop of 1/2 & 1/2 in mine, but I rationalize that the calcium is good for my bones


and monthly mood swings.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

For the monthly I recommend a dallop of whipped cream just because  . It's how I measure my cream


----------



## Sendie

Is Coffee Mate the same as cream?  I tried some of that the other day and it makes a difference, at least to me, but is there better?  I also really need to get off it and order some of the French Toast to try.  I found some Gingerbread today and that is good!


----------



## sharyn

I use either fat free Half & Half or (in season) egg nog.<G>

I just ordered four boxes of GFT...hope they last me a very long time!

And I have a caution about the Gloria Jean's Hot Chocolate...even with shaking it before brewing (as recommended), it doesn't always all dissolve. I pulled one out of the Keurig the other day and it was heavy (instead of empty)...as I was carrying it to the garbage it shot out hot (VERY HOT) chocolate all over the palm of my hand. So be careful...I haven't experienced this with the Cafe Escapes Hot Cocoa.


----------



## geoffthomas

I got my 2 boxes of Golden French Toast.



Yum.


----------



## Ruby296

Sendie said:


> Is Coffee Mate the same as cream? I tried some of that the other day and it makes a difference, at least to me, but is there better? I also really need to get off it and order some of the French Toast to try. I found some Gingerbread today and that is good!


No it's not. It's got fillers and stuff in it that make it seem very "plastic-y" to me. I've only tried it a couple of times when nothing else was available but I would use the real thing if you can. I got some Gingerbread in the Holiday Sampler pack and that was good, but I like the GFT so much better!


----------



## sem

Well, I have found my new favorite (at least so far), Green Mountain Wild Mountain Blueberry. It is wonderful. Has a great blueberry aroma and a subtle but not sweet, blueberry flavor. Just ordered 4 more boxes from shoffee.com. A really great site - quick shipping and great prices - less than .50 per kup.

BTW I may get flamed for this but I have found that I can use some cups more than once. I rotate the cups so it makes a new hole in the bottom and brew on a smaller cup size. The coffee may be a bit weaker but as the day goes by, that is probably good. I am so addicted to this coffee that I even bought a mini brewer for the office!

Anyway, give shoffee.com a look - the prices are really GREAT!


----------



## sjc

MY KEURIG NEEDS TO BE RETURNED AND BB&B ARE SOLD OUT!!

It shuts off randomly when *NOT* programmed to do so. Just my luck!! Now I am suffering from Keurig withdrawal until they get more in. I could use it; but it has to heat up from the OFF position every time...that's a bit much. I called every BB&B in two states and NO LUCK. So, mine sits packaged for return while I wait for a shipment so I can exchange it for a replacement. Gosh out of the hundreds that store must have sold (they had at least 100 of them when I got mine); I had to get the lemon. It must be a faulty on off switch...just shuts off whenever.


----------



## Dana

sjc said:


> Gosh out of the hundreds that store must have sold (they had at least 100 of them when I got mine); I had to get the lemon. It must be a faulty on off switch...just shuts off whenever.


At least yours didn't catch on fire like one mentioned in the reviews on Target's website... 

I hope you get a replacement soon!


----------



## sem

Catch Fire!?  Guess I'd better go look at that. I got mine at Target! Oh, No.

I would not last a day without it now.


----------



## Angela

sjc said:


> MY KEURIG NEEDS TO BE RETURNED AND BB&B ARE SOLD OUT!!
> 
> It shuts off randomly when *NOT* programmed to do so. Just my luck!! Now I am suffering from Keurig withdrawal until they get more in. I could use it; but it has to heat up from the OFF position every time...that's a bit much. I called every BB&B in two states and NO LUCK. So, mine sits packaged for return while I wait for a shipment so I can exchange it for a replacement. Gosh out of the hundreds that store must have sold (they had at least 100 of them when I got mine); I had to get the lemon. It must be a faulty on off switch...just shuts off whenever.


I got mine at BB&B too, but when it started acting up, I called Keurig instead since I had registered it with them to see what they recommended I do. I was told that that calling them first was the right thing to do and once we went through the troubleshooting and it was determined that I had a defective machine, they sent me a brand new one and all I had to send back to them was the Kcup holder. I didn't have to go to BB&B (which is an hour away from where I live). My new Keurig is also registered with a full warranty. If you registered your machine with Keurig.com, you should call them about a replacement.


----------



## Laurie

sjc said:


> MY KEURIG NEEDS TO BE RETURNED AND BB&B ARE SOLD OUT!!
> 
> It shuts off randomly when *NOT* programmed to do so. Just my luck!! Now I am suffering from Keurig withdrawal until they get more in. I could use it; but it has to heat up from the OFF position every time...that's a bit much. I called every BB&B in two states and NO LUCK. So, mine sits packaged for return while I wait for a shipment so I can exchange it for a replacement. Gosh out of the hundreds that store must have sold (they had at least 100 of them when I got mine); I had to get the lemon. It must be a faulty on off switch...just shuts off whenever.


Mine's done that a few times too. I haven't contacted CS or sent it back or anything, but at least you're not alone.


----------



## Sendie

Mine does it also, but if I turn it back on it usually starts back up.  Sometimes I have to turn it off, then on twice but it has always restarted.  Maybe I should call Keurig?  I only got it January 3rd....


----------



## Laurie

Sendie said:


> Mine does it also, but if I turn it back on it usually starts back up. Sometimes I have to turn it off, then on twice but it has always restarted. Maybe I should call Keurig? I only got it January 3rd....


I got mine in mid-December. Sounds like we got a defective batch.


----------



## luvmy4brats

sem said:


> Well, I have found my new favorite (at least so far), Green Mountain Wild Mountain Blueberry. It is wonderful. Has a great blueberry aroma and a subtle but not sweet, blueberry flavor. Just ordered 4 more boxes from shoffee.com. A really great site - quick shipping and great prices - less than .50 per kup.
> 
> BTW I may get flamed for this but I have found that I can use some cups more than once. I rotate the cups so it makes a new hole in the bottom and brew on a smaller cup size. The coffee may be a bit weaker but as the day goes by, that is probably good. I am so addicted to this coffee that I even bought a mini brewer for the office!
> 
> Anyway, give shoffee.com a look - the prices are really GREAT!


My husband likes the blueberry one. Now that you mention it, I think I need to order some more.


----------



## sjc

Mine won't stay on:  Sometimes shuts off immediately and others: a few minutes...an hour...random. 

ANGELA:  I'm going to take your advice and go through Customer Service...Who knows when BB & B will get more in!!  YOU DON'T THINK THAT THEY WILL SEND ME A REFURB DO YOU?  That's why I was going to go through BB & B; to be assured a NEW unit.


----------



## sem

Just bumping this onto the front page. I just checked and my BIG shoffee.com order was delivered and is waiting for me at home. 4 boxes of Wild Blueberry and various others - sounds like a caffeine night! YUM!


----------



## Addie

sem said:


> Just bumping this onto the front page. I just checked and my BIG shoffee.com order was delivered and is waiting for me at home. 4 boxes of Wild Blueberry and various others - sounds like a caffeine night! YUM!


I love the Wild Blueberry flavour so much. It's that and the French Toast for me. I've been waiting for 1quickcup to get FT and set the price as an $8 special, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen. I haven't ordered any new k-cups in several months, so I'm expecting to spend big pretty soon. My problem is figuring out where to store all the boxes.


----------



## sem

Oh, yes - storing the boxes. That is going to be a problem when I get home!(I've had worse problems). I'm thinking under the bed is going to be an option - 

Oh, another site to look for kcups! I'm off to check it out!


----------



## Addie

sem said:


> Oh, yes - storing the boxes. That is going to be a problem when I get home!(I've had worse problems). I'm thinking under the bed is going to be an option -
> 
> Oh, another site to look for kcups! I'm off to check it out!


I know of 1quickcup.com, shoffee.com and bigcatcoffees.com. Oh, and there's always greenmountaincoffee.com and Amazon and the Keurig site, but those do tend to be a tad pricier, I believe. Does anyone shop anywhere else for k-cups?

Hmm. Maybe I should think about clearing a clothes drawer or a bookshelf. I just really need another house what with my Keurig, k-cups, Zarafina, loose-leaf teas and everything else. Thank God the Kindle has saved me some space. It's the only thing that has!


----------



## LisaB12303

AddieLove said:


> and there's always greenmountaincoffee.com and Amazon and the Keurig site, but those do tend to be a tad pricier, I believe.


Right now, you can get the following in 50 cup frustration free packaging for $15.75 each from Amazon:

Coffee People Donut Shop 
Coffee People Kona Blend Extra Bold
Coffee People Jet Fuel
Coffee People Wake Up Call
Coffee People Organic, Extra Bold
Coffee People Black Tiger
Gloria Jean's Hazelnut 
Diedrich French Roast, Extra Bold

Here's how:

The above coffees are 25% off, lowering the price to $21.00.

If you click "Subscribe and Save" (you can cancel right after you place your order) you will receive another 15% off, lowering the price to $17.85.

If you enter the code KCUP9306 during checkout, you will receive another 10% off (it comes off of the $21.00) bringing your total price to $15.75.

If you have Prime (I do), 2-day shipping is free.

Hope someone can use this!


----------



## Addie

LisaB12303 said:


> Right now, you can get the following in 50 cup frustration free packaging for $15.75 each from Amazon:
> 
> Coffee People Donut Shop
> Coffee People Kona Blend Extra Bold
> Coffee People Jet Fuel
> Coffee People Wake Up Call
> Coffee People Organic, Extra Bold
> Coffee People Black Tiger
> Gloria Jean's Hazelnut
> Diedrich French Roast, Extra Bold
> 
> Here's how:
> 
> The above coffees are 25% off, lowering the price to $21.00.
> 
> If you click "Subscribe and Save" (you can cancel right after you place your order) you will receive another 15% off, lowering the price to $17.85.
> 
> If you enter the code KCUP9306 during checkout, you will receive another 10% off (it comes off of the $21.00) bringing your total price to $15.75.
> 
> If you have Prime (I do), 2-day shipping is free.
> 
> Hope someone can use this!


Wow! That's fantastic! I love the Donut Shop. I haven't tried any of the others, though. Looks like I may have to take a look at the reviews. Thanks! (Maybe I should dedicate a room to k-cups ...)

Oh, and I wanted to ask: can you always do the subscribe and save and then cancel? Or does it eventually show on your record and then they won't let you do it anymore?


----------



## LisaB12303

AddieLove said:


> Wow! That's fantastic! I love the Donut Shop. I haven't tried any of the others, though. Looks like I may have to take a look at the reviews. Thanks! (Maybe I should dedicate a room to k-cups ...)
> 
> Oh, and I wanted to ask: can you always do the subscribe and save and then cancel? Or does it eventually show on your record and then they won't let you do it anymore?


I don't know if you can *always* do the subscribe and save and cancel, but I've been doing it for over a year without any problems... I usually just choose the once every 6 month option, and then wait until I receive the item, and cancel the subscription. I choose the six month option because I'm afraid that I'll forget to cancel, lol.


----------



## lynninva

AddieLove said:


> I know of 1quickcup.com, shoffee.com and bigcatcoffees.com. Oh, and there's always greenmountaincoffee.com and Amazon and the Keurig site, but those do tend to be a tad pricier, I believe. Does anyone shop anywhere else for k-cups?


I've also bought from: www.finestcup.com

They have free ground shipping with 4 boxes or more and the prices are good. Sometimes Amazon doesn't have the flavors in stock that I want to buy.


----------



## ldidge

I love my Keurig......I buy at coffeecow.com - the prices seem better than the others and free shipping on $45 or more.


----------



## Addie

LisaB12303 said:


> I don't know if you can *always* do the subscribe and save and cancel, but I've been doing it for over a year without any problems... I usually just choose the once every 6 month option, and then wait until I receive the item, and cancel the subscription. I choose the six month option because I'm afraid that I'll forget to cancel, lol.


I'm definitely going to click the six month option because I'm the type that would forget and be surprised with a shipment of coffee.



lynninva said:


> I've also bought from: www.finestcup.com
> 
> They have free ground shipping with 4 boxes or more and the prices are good. Sometimes Amazon doesn't have the flavors in stock that I want to buy.





ldidge said:


> I love my Keurig......I buy at coffeecow.com - the prices seem better than the others and free shipping on $45 or more.


Thanks to you both for the sites! I've added them to my Keurig bookmarks. Oh, crap. Now I've found Winter Carnival on CoffeeCow and Holiday Traditions on FinestCup. I wanted them both, but I thought the season was already over for them. So now it looks like I'll have to buy them both and have to spend more money so I can get the free shipping.


----------



## katbird1

I generally order from coffeewhiz (or coffeewiz.com - either way you'll get there).  But, I see there are many other sites to explore.


----------



## Ruby296

lynninva said:


> I've also bought from: www.finestcup.com
> 
> They have free ground shipping with 4 boxes or more and the prices are good. Sometimes Amazon doesn't have the flavors in stock that I want to buy.


I just went to look at this site since I hadn't heard of it before....I compared the price of Green Mt. Golden French Toast and it's cheaper at Big Cat. They also have free shipping w/$50 order.


----------



## sem

I will not buy more kcups - I will Not buy more kcups - I will NOT buy more kcups! 

Sigh - off to look at new sites.


----------



## Addie

I know. This could take a while. I'm going to have to go through every website to see which coffees I want and where they're the cheapest. I better prep my new k-cup storage room.


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> .........I better prep my new k-cup storage room.


I wish I had one of those! I've got 4 boxes of GFT sitting on the floor of my pantry and want to order more before they are gone for the rest of the year.


----------



## Addie

Ruby296 said:


> I wish I had one of those! I've got 4 boxes of GFT sitting on the floor of my pantry and want to order more before they are gone for the rest of the year.


I decided to turn my old computer/study room I don't use anymore into my k-cup box room. I figure I'll put several k-cups of different flavours in a kitchen drawer for frequent use, and I'll have all my backups in that room because I have absolutely no more pantry room. This is just getting ridiculous. 
I haven't bought any GFT yet. I absolutely need to get on that. I was hoping BB&B would start selling them, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen. I both love and despise seasonal flavours.


----------



## melissaj323

hmm, all this talk about GFT is making me want to try it....sigh, I guess I am off to go look at these sites too.....though I have 5 boxes of pumpkin spice still in the pantry....one can never have too much coffee, right?! (just like one can never have too many books....oh how I love you kindle!)


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> I decided to turn my old computer/study room I don't use anymore into my k-cup box room. I figure I'll put several k-cups of different flavours in a kitchen drawer for frequent use, and I'll have all my backups in that room because I have absolutely no more pantry room. This is just getting ridiculous.
> I haven't bought any GFT yet. I absolutely need to get on that. I was hoping BB&B would start selling them, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen. I both love and despise seasonal flavours.


You have a whole room to devote to K-cups??......_faints to the floor_! I check BB&B whenever I get my dh's VanHoutte French Vanilla but I've never seen it. I agree that they probably won't be carrying it. I think I need about 12 more boxes to get me through the year, if I only have one per day. I wonder what the shelf life is?



melissaj323 said:


> hmm, all this talk about GFT is making me want to try it....sigh, I guess I am off to go look at these sites too.....though I have 5 boxes of pumpkin spice still in the pantry....one can never have too much coffee, right?! (just like one can never have too many books....oh how I love you kindle!)


Yes, you really should try it, it's my favorite! And yeah, you're right about never having too much coffee or books-what a great kombo


----------



## sem

One per day? I'm lucky if I hold myself to four.FT is wonderful - so is mountain blueberry (my fave). I may have to add a room to the house - my k room. Kindle and Kcups - could have a worse addiction!


----------



## Addie

Ruby296 said:


> You have a whole room to devote to K-cups??......_faints to the floor_! I check BB&B whenever I get my dh's VanHoutte French Vanilla but I've never seen it. I agree that they probably won't be carrying it. I think I need about 12 more boxes to get me through the year, if I only have one per day. I wonder what the shelf life is?


Well, it is my old computer room ...  It's kind of just nestled between two frequently used rooms, and it's somewhat depressing because of the lack of natural light that reaches the window. So using it as a k-cup room should brighten it up a bit!

I just emailed Green Mountain regarding the shelf life. If I get a response, I'll let you all know.



sem said:


> One per day? I'm lucky if I hold myself to four.FT is wonderful - so is mountain blueberry (my fave). I may have to add a room to the house - my k room. Kindle and Kcups - could have a worse addiction!


It looks like you're going to need a ton of FT boxes then! I wish they would take it off the seasonal list. Seasonal items are fun and novel but also quite frustrating.


----------



## Ruby296

sem said:


> One per day? I'm lucky if I hold myself to four.FT is wonderful - so is mountain blueberry (my fave). I may have to add a room to the house - my k room. Kindle and Kcups - could have a worse addiction!


I'm "rationing" the GFT since it's LE, but I do supplement w/Timothy's German Chocolate Cake and Cinnamon Pastry. I've never tried the mountain blueberry, but it sounds yummy too!



AddieLove said:


> Well, it is my old computer room ...  It's kind of just nestled between two frequently used rooms, and it's somewhat depressing because of the lack of natural light that reaches the window. So using it as a k-cup room should brighten it up a bit!
> 
> I just emailed Green Mountain regarding the shelf life. If I get a response, I'll let you all know.
> It looks like you're going to need a ton of FT boxes then! I wish they would take it off the seasonal list. Seasonal items are fun and novel but also quite frustrating.




Sounds like a great use for the old computer room! Thanks for asking Green Mt. about the shelf life, look forward to hearing their answer.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Is the GFT all that Hhmm... Maybe I need to place an order before they run out. My favorite is Butter Toffee..


----------



## Ruby296

luvmy4brats said:


> Is the GFT all that Hhmm... Maybe I need to place an order before they run out. My favorite is Butter Toffee..


Yes it is! I like Butter Toffee too, but to me, GFT is better. Get a box!


----------



## F1Wild

Anyone want my Butter Toffee?  I would be open to a trade.


----------



## sem

F1 - I'll take the butter toffee off your hands - how do we do this?


----------



## geoffthomas

GFT is only for those who like the hint of cinnamon.


----------



## F1Wild

sem said:


> F1 - I'll take the butter toffee off your hands - how do we do this?


Do you have anything to trade? I probably should have put that on the post....


----------



## sem

One of my chores for the weekend is to do an inventory. How many cups are we talking about? Will post available stock - probably late tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Cheryll1

I know I can find this out by reading all the posts in this thread, but in the interest of time I thought I'd just throw the question out there.

What online sellers do you buy your K-Cups from?

I'm a fairly new Keurig owner and need to spend some coffee money.


----------



## jsadd

I'm fairly new as well, But when I registered my Keurig at the site they had a buy 2 boxes, get 2 boxes free with free shipping. I stocked up when I was at BB&B, so I have not bought from on online company yet. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I have mine.


----------



## Ruby296

Cheryll1 said:


> I know I can find this out by reading all the posts in this thread, but in the interest of time I thought I'd just throw the question out there.
> 
> What online sellers do you buy your K-Cups from?
> 
> I'm a fairly new Keurig owner and need to spend some coffee money.


I buy from Amazon using their subscribe & save option, and I also buy from bigcatcoffee.com for those that I can't get at Amazon. Big Cat has excellent customer svc & free (fast) shipping w/$50 order.


----------



## sem

I also buy from BB&B, just spent too much money there today! On line I order from shoffee.com.but there are several others. Shoffee has a good variety and cs is good and shipping is quick. Try google and you will find a bunch. Come back here with names, and I'm sure folks will be able to tell you if they are any good.

Love my Keurig!


----------



## ak rain

any good deals on the machine?
Sylvia


----------



## lynninva

ak rain said:


> any good deals on the machine?
> Sylvia


I think the most common deals people have mentioned have been at Bed, Bath, & Beyond using the 20% off coupon, and at Sam's Club.


----------



## ak rain

I have to wait for an internet based deal but thank you,
sylvia


----------



## lynninva

ak rain said:


> I have to wait for an internet based deal but thank you,
> sylvia


If you live in the US & have better luck than I do, you can try: www.winfreekcups.com

You can enter once a day. They are giving away one Platinum (B70) brewer each month, one box of kcups per day, and then the grand prize is a Platinum brewer & lots of kcups. The contest goes until the end of March.

I try frequently, but have never even won a box of kcups. But DD would like a Keurig, so I keep playing with the hope that I can win one for her.


----------



## ak rain

i have been doing that it is a good suggestion I did win one bottle of wine once -- I was 11 years old and they would not give it to me 
sylvia


----------



## Ruby296

lynninva said:


> If you live in the US & have better luck than I do, you can try: www.winfreekcups.com
> 
> You can enter once a day. They are giving away one Platinum (B70) brewer each month, one box of kcups per day, and then the grand prize is a Platinum brewer & lots of kcups. The contest goes until the end of March.
> 
> I try frequently, but have never even won a box of kcups. But DD would like a Keurig, so I keep playing with the hope that I can win one for her.


Thanks for that link, I just signed up! Good luck to all of us


----------



## Addie

Okay, so I just got a response from Green Mountain about the shelf life for K-cups. Here's the answer:



> Our K-cups have a nine-month shelf life. You may certainly drink them anytime after the best buy date as it will not harm you. However, as the contents get older it may not taste as fresh, but with the way the k-cups are sealed, they can last a long time. We ask that you please store them at room temperature.


----------



## jsadd

Thanks for the info !


----------



## Ruby296

Thank you so much, AddieLove! I think I'll take a chance and order a year's supply


----------



## Addie

No problem! I figured it was information we could all use.

I'm with you, Ruby. I think I'll risk taking in a year-long supply.


----------



## sjc

UPDATE:  BB&B is still out of stock locally...so they ordered it from the online warehouse and are sending the replacement unit to me.  TWO WEEKS to ship....uggghh.  I just hope that the new unit doesn't shut off randomly like the first one.  I went on the Keurig website and the reviews listed multiple people having same issue.  One said that it was the quiet pump technology; the pump gets stuck and forces unit to shut off.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

interesting. hopefully they send it to you quicker than expected!


----------



## sjc

YAY!!!  The replacement unit arrived.  Ready and primed for the morning.  I hope I don't have a repeat issue.  Glad it arrived quickly.  I was beginning to have withdrawal.


----------



## Sendie

Yay for you, SJC!  I'm having trouble getting to them.  I have repeatedly called and told the person answering the phone to have a tech call me after 9pm, and only twice have they called me back and both times were before 7pm.  I am NOT home at that time!  It is really frustrating to have to wait for it to turn itself off so I can turn it back on a couple times before I can go about whatever it is I need to do.  If I don't though, then I have to wait for it to turn on and heat up before I can use it.  Also, I think it's not filling up my cup as full as it used to.  I almost wish I didn't have this machine....


----------



## KindleGirl

Sendie...I've had issues with my machine also (intermitten problems with it dispersing the water or coffee, then too much when it finally does). It took me a week to finally get service from Keurig. I called and of course they were always busy and couldn't connect me to anyone, so they took a message. I am in and out most days so it's hard to pick a time that I will be home for sure. If they call while you are not at home you have to call them back and get back in line for a return call. Very frustrating!! Finally we were able to connect and she had me reset the machine. It helped for a week or two and now it's doing the same thing again. I need to call them back but I know it will be another frustrating experience so I've just been trying to deal with it on my own. My little $15 West Bend coffee maker/water dispenser is so much more reliable than this machine that I paid over $130 for. I can deal with a machine acting up if you can get good customer service to help correct it, but that's not my experience with Keurig. I'm almost to the point you are with wishing I didn't have it...


----------



## sjc

I think Keurig did mass volume in sales for Christmas and are now overwhelmed. The couple of times I did call; I got due to high call volume...

I hope that they didn't turn out a batch of faulty machines trying to keep up with the demand...time will tell.

*Do you guys think I should take out a Square Trade warranty for my Keurig?* I value your opinions.


----------



## hudsonam

Ok Keurig lovers - I'm looking for something to take the place (at least some of the time) of my Bodum french press, and I'm checking out the Platinum edition. I have a question though - when you change the oz you want to brew, are you still just using one K-cup, and are the larger cups (say, a travel mug) weaker brews?


----------



## luvmy4brats

hudsonam said:


> Ok Keurig lovers - I'm looking for something to take the place (at least some of the time) of my Bodum french press, and I'm checking out the Platinum edition. I have a question though - when you change the oz you want to brew, are you still just using one K-cup, and are the larger cups (say, a travel mug) weaker brews?


I use 2 k-cups for my large coffee cup. It holds 2 medium cups. My husband on the other hand, will just use 1 k-cup and run it through twice.


----------



## hudsonam

luvmy4brats said:


> I use 2 k-cups for my large coffee cup. It holds 2 medium cups. My husband on the other hand, will just use 1 k-cup and run it through twice.


Thanks! So you run it through once, remove the k-cup and run it through again with a second k-cup? So if I set the timer for the morning, I'd just have to do the second cup myself then, right? Just want to make sure I get it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

hudsonam said:


> Thanks! So you run it through once, remove the k-cup and run it through again with a second k-cup? So if I set the timer for the morning, I'd just have to do the second cup myself then, right? Just want to make sure I get it.


Do they have timers? Mine doesn't. But it only takes about 30 seconds for a cup of coffee. But yes, I run it through, take the k-cup out, put another one in and run it again. I have a nice large cup of coffee in less than 2 minutes.

Oh, I could make a video so you can see how it works...


----------



## hudsonam

luvmy4brats said:


> Do they have timers? Mine doesn't. But it only takes about 30 seconds for a cup of coffee. But yes, I run it through, take the k-cup out, put another one in and run it again. I have a nice large cup of coffee in less than 2 minutes.
> 
> Oh, I could make a video so you can see how it works...


Gotcha.  As far as I can tell, the Platinum one has a timer. But yea, I guess it doesn't exactly take a long time.


----------



## sem

The platinum has a timer but that is just to have the water hot. Mine needs to be started by lifting the cup holder and pushing the appropriate oz. button.  

I generally use the cups more than once (especially the extra bold). I can get two cups out of each.


----------



## rho

I've run a large and a small cup thru a bold cup and it is fine and it fills my large coffee cup that way


----------



## sjc

My brother does it a bit differently:  he runs it through a first time then he takes the K cup out of the unit an removes the foil lid and pours the BREWED first cup through the K-cup a second time into a a warmed empty second mug.


----------



## desilu

More enablers here, I see. I have had a Keurig since October and love it. It came with an assortment of k-cups. Based on this thread, I am now the proud owner of some k-cups I might not have tried on my own - Gingerbread, Pumpkin Spice, and Golden French Toast. They arrived today and I can't wait to taste each of them.


----------



## geoffthomas

I use the Extra Bold cups a lot.
Green Mountain says that "our Extra Bold K-cups contain over 20% more ground coffee than regular K-cups".
So I brew two "large mugs" with one k-cup.

Especially love the 10% Kona Coffee Blend.


----------



## geoffthomas

By the way, here is a note on the Darkness of Roasting and how it affects coffee taste:

Coffee beans from famous regions like Java, Kenya, Hawaiian Kona, and Jamaican Blue Mountain are usually roasted lightly so their signature characteristics dominate the flavor.[2] As the beans darken to a deep brown, the origin flavors of the bean are eclipsed by the flavors created by the roasting process itself. At darker roasts, the "roast flavor" is so dominant that it can be difficult to distinguish the origin of the beans used in the roast.


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh and as for caffeine:

Generally, dark-roast coffee has less caffeine than lighter roasts because the roasting process reduces the bean's caffeine content.

Keep in mind that we are talking about the ROAST - light, medium or dark.

Many companies use the term dark for other meanings. And bold can mean anything they want it to, usually having nothing to do with the level of caffeine, or coffee strength.

Just sayin......


----------



## jsadd

Thanks for the info, I have been enjoying the Kona cups too.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have to live vicariously through you guys today. Our power's out so no coffee for me... No heat either, but that's another story. 

Drink a cup or two for me today.


----------



## corkyb

Heather,
Hope you get power back soon.  It's no fun being without heat.
Paula ny


----------



## Reyn

luvmy4brats said:


> I have to live vicariously through you guys today. Our power's out so no coffee for me... No heat either, but that's another story.


My husband just called and said our power was out this morning when he left for work and couldn't have his coffee either (that meant no heat for us either) but it was back on when the kids and I got up. I really hope yours comes back on soon.


----------



## ak rain

hope power works soon. I have been there in both hot and cold places
sylvia


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm drinking Wild Mountain Blueberry right now. I think it's the first tine I've tried it. Very yummy, but I think I put too much sugar in it. 

When my power came back on yesterday, the very first thing I did was make myself a big ol' cup of coffee.


----------



## hudsonam

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm drinking Wild Mountain Blueberry right now. I think it's the first tine I've tried it. Very yummy, but I think I put too much sugar in it.
> 
> When my power came back on yesterday, the very first thing I did was make myself a big ol' cup of coffee.


You need to get yourself a small, inexpensive French Press for times when your power goes out.  That is, if you have gas heat and can still heat up the water.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've got one of those. . .and I don't even drink coffee.   My brother felt I had to have it for when he came to visit.


----------



## sjc

*Boy: for someone who doesn't drink coffee; I sure use this thing alot*.
My favorites are: Chai Latte and Dark Chocolate Cocoa

I use it for: Hot water for Regular Tea Bags
Instant Oatmeal
Soup

I DON'T SEE MUCH TRADING HERE: I thought we would be swapping like crazy. Splitting cases...creating our own variety packs...etc.


----------



## sem

I have traded with another member but we did it mostly by PM. Why don't you get it started?


----------



## sem

OK, I'll try to get it started. I have Pumkin Spice and gingerbread kcups which are not my favs. Partial box of both. Don't have an inventory sheet in front of me. Anyone interested in trading. I am interested in any coffee - no tea.


----------



## lynninva

I checked out Big Cat Coffee that someone mentioned recently; the three regular boxes of coffee that I selected totalled $5 less than those same flavors at finestcup.com.  I also like their 'create your own variety pack' option.  You select 5 flavors & get 5 kcups of each.  The package I created was 14.95.  I think that's a decent price for the option to basically mix & match what I want.  It is cheaper than buying an entire box of each to see if I like the flavor.  And I think five kcups is a good number for a sample; DH & I can both try a couple of cups to decide if it is worth purchasing again.


----------



## rho

I normally am not a decaf person but I wanted to try some for afternoons - so today I tried some and found if I use half the amount of sugar that I normally use it is good - I have a box of mixed decafs probably should write down which ones I like huh


----------



## hudsonam

Argh! Darn QVC and their tax and shipping costs. I want to order a Keurig, and they have a good deal with the 48 cups and the k-cup included for $150, but it comes to just over $175 with tax and shipping. 

I guess I will look into getting the B60 from Amazon. I'm trying to join all of you!!!


----------



## sjc

*hudsonam:* BJ's wholesale sells it for 139.00 and it comes with *72* K Cups Variety pack.

***If anyone bought Chai Latte and hates it: I'd be willing to trade a variety in the same # of cups...you ship to me, I'll ship to you even trade...each pay our own ship to eachother. Let me know.


----------



## hudsonam

sjc said:


> *hudsonam:* BJ's wholesale sells it for 139.00 and it comes with *72* K Cups Variety pack.


Thank you!! I will check it out!


----------



## Addie

1 Quick Cup has GM's Wicked Winter Blend for $8 this week. Anyone ever try this flavour before? I'm thinking this could be the week I decide to get my supply of coffee. Yay!


----------



## Angela

sjc said:


> *hudsonam:* BJ's wholesale sells it for 139.00 and it comes with *72* K Cups Variety pack.
> 
> ***If anyone bought Chai Latte and hates it: I'd be willing to trade a variety in the same # of cups...you ship to me, I'll ship to you even trade...each pay our own ship to eachother. Let me know.


I was actually able to logon today... sjc, I have 15 Chai Latte Kcups that I will gladly send you.

I also have 31 Cafe Mocha Kcups that I would like to find a new home for if there is anyone interested. PM me to trade so I will at least get email notification in case I can't get back online later this evening.


----------



## 4Katie

I have no business being in this thread, since I'm not a coffee drinker, but a friend of mine was all excited yesterday cuz she got a Keurig coffee maker for her office. She had to say it three times before I understood what she was talking about. (I've only seen the word in print, and I didn't recognize it when spoken.) When the lightbulb went on, I said, 'Oh - I know what that is from the KindleBoards!'

She suggested I'm spending a little too much time here...


----------



## sjc

4Katie: I am proof that you don't have to be a coffee drinker!!!...never touch the stuff.

*ANGELA: I just PM'd you...hope you get it...be on the lookout.*

OK all...I've claimed Angela's Chai Latte to trade. Anyone else want to trade for Chai Latte...I have it pumping through my veins!! Love it. WANTED: Chai Latte...let me know what you want in return.


----------



## melissaj323

After hearing everyone talk about GFT, I went ahead and ordered a box of it....and hot cocoa from BBB! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## geoffthomas

AddieLove said:


> 1 Quick Cup has GM's Wicked Winter Blend for $8 this week. Anyone ever try this flavour before? I'm thinking this could be the week I decide to get my supply of coffee. Yay!


It is a "hearty" blend. Kind of like Newman's Own Special.
If you like breakfast blend you will like this one.


----------



## Addie

geoffthomas said:


> It is a "hearty" blend. Kind of like Newman's Own Special.
> If you like breakfast blend you will like this one.


Thanks for the info! I'm definitely picking up a box!


----------



## hudsonam

In case anyone here needs a new one, or has been stalking the internet for deals like me  , QVC has a deal going on right now! 

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.K30256.desc.Keurig-Select-Single-Serve-Brewer-w72-KCups-My-KCup

Just call me a future Keurig owner!


----------



## ak rain

well that did it I purchased the QVC one. thank you hudsonam
sylvia

that means, lots of books, oberon cover, and a coffee maker that kboards got me to do. I have not been sorry yet


----------



## sjc

NOTE: *QVC* Keurig is not the Platinum it has only four cup sizes; not 5 like the platinum...but the 72 K cups is awesome. BJ's has same deal....and with BJ's...no shipping.

Any reviews: for any of the other Chai flavors...I'd like your input. I have only tried the latte. I don't want to buy and be stuck if I don't like it. I will buy if someone else has tried it and recommends it.


----------



## hudsonam

sjc said:


> NOTE: *QVC* Keurig is not the Platinum it has only four cup sizes; not 5 like the platinum...but the 72 K cups is awesome. BJ's has same deal....and with BJ's...no shipping.
> 
> Any reviews: for any of the other Chai flavors...I'd like your input. I have only tried the latte. I don't want to buy and be stuck if I don't like it. I will buy if someone else has tried it and recommends it.


Thanks for letting me know! I do hate paying shipping, but the deed is done now.  I can't wait to get it!!!

KindleBoards Keurig links: Keurig brewing system (all models) | B70 (Platinum) | B60 | B40 | B30 | Keurig K-Cups (sort: best-selling)


----------



## melissaj323

My GOLDEN FRENCH TOAST just arrived (and hot chocolate). I have to say, the GFT smells WONDERFUL when brewing and is so Yummy!! Thanks guys for recommending it!


----------



## Ruby296

melissaj323 said:


> My GOLDEN FRENCH TOAST just arrived (and hot chocolate). I have to say, the GFT smells WONDERFUL when brewing and is so Yummy!! Thanks guys for recommending it!


Yay, another convert!! So glad you are enjoying it, it's my favorite for sure. What kind of hot chocolate did you get, do you like it?


----------



## ak rain

sjc said:


> NOTE: *QVC* Keurig is not the Platinum it has only four cup sizes; not 5 like the platinum...but the 72 K cups is awesome. BJ's has same deal....and with BJ's...no shipping.


I was too quick to jump on QVC but I rarly qualify for shipping deals. 
sylvia


----------



## melissaj323

Ruby296 said:


> Yay, another convert!! So glad you are enjoying it, it's my favorite for sure. What kind of hot chocolate did you get, do you like it?


The hot chocolate, is a cafe escape (i think). Haven't tried it yet, but will let you guys know!


----------



## melissaj323

Tried the hot chocolate last night! It was good as well. I wish I would have gotten it earlier in the winter


----------



## Crystalmes

I love love my Keurig!!!! I have tried Winter Carnival, Raspberry Chocolate Truffle, Chocolate Glazed Donut, Creme Caramel... I love coffee!!!!!!!


----------



## melissaj323

Okay, I went to BBB tonight to get a shower present for my friend.....i end up with not only her shower present, but a K-cup, a coffee grinder (so I can grind some of the coffee I received from christmas to put in my K-cup.....i know i know, I could have used my old coffee maker, but I am loving my Keurig) and a box of gingerbread to try because it was $6.99!  Think I might curl up with a cup of gingerbread and my kindle


----------



## Rita

Just before Christmas QVC had a special program to sell the Keurig Platinum B70. It was the 5 cup (one is for iced) platinum brewer. I got it with 48 samples, k-cup filter, and the my k-cup for $136.32 with $13.97 for shipping. I was thrilled with this price (including shipping) because it was cheaper than anywhere else I had been looking and believe me I had been looking for a very long time. This was my very first purchase from QVC and haven't regretted it one bit.

My favorites so far are:

*Emeril's* Vanilla Bean Bam
*Gloria Jean's* Butter Toffee and Holiday Traditions
*Green Mountain* Wild Mountain Blueberry, Breakfast Blend (Decaf), Holiday Blend, Rain Forest Nut, and National Wildlife Blend
*Timothy's* Caramel Vanilla Nut and Winter Carnival
*Van Houtte* Madagascar Vanilla Nut
*Bigelow* Chai Green Tea

The Keurig is one of my all time favorite purchases only second to my Kindle!!!


----------



## sjc

Wow 2 newbies in one day.  Congrats and enjoy!!
I agree; it is one of my better purchases...besides...

Kindle
Roomba
Floormate
Steamvac
MP3 Player
Digital Camera
Sunbeam Mixer
Laptop
Big Screen TV
DVR
etc...lol.


----------



## Rita

Thanks! I have enjoyed having my Keurig and I can't say enough about the convenience and non-waste of coffee. It's just been terrific!

BTW...Another recent QVC purchase was my Dyson vacuum. I had been drooling over the Dyson for a year or so and when QVC sent me an email about an upcoming special on the Dyson I jumped at the chance. That was another great purchase.


----------



## hudsonam

Rita said:


> Thanks! I have enjoyed having my Keurig and I can't say enough about the convenience and non-waste of coffee. It's just been terrific!
> 
> BTW...Another recent QVC purchase was my Dyson vacuum. I had been drooling over the Dyson for a year or so and when QVC sent me an email about an upcoming special on the Dyson I jumped at the chance. That was another great purchase.


I love our Dyson! I was bummed I missed that Keurig deal before Christmas, but a friend of mine got it. I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## sjc

melissaj323 said:


> Tried the hot chocolate last night! It was good as well. I wish I would have gotten it earlier in the winter


I LOVE the dark chocolate!!


----------



## NogDog

For any other decaf people, after trying pretty much every (non-flavored) decaf coffee I could find in K-cups, I've decided my favorite is the Van Houtte dark-roast decaf. I may try the extra-bold version the next time I place an order to see how that works with mug-sized servings.


----------



## sharyn

My local BB&B has the Golden French Toast k-cups in stock.  Just FYI...


----------



## Bumper

Hi everyone i have a keurig and just love it i ended up buying my son one for christmas.  my favorite is the pumpkin. i also love decaf i have about 10 different kinds at any time.


----------



## sjc

Repeat Question:

Has anyone tried any of the chai teas?  (Besides chai latte)


----------



## Ruby296

melissaj323 said:


> The hot chocolate, is a cafe escape (i think). Haven't tried it yet, but will let you guys know!


thanks, please do report on the hot chocolate when you can!



sharyn said:


> My local BB&B has the Golden French Toast k-cups in stock. Just FYI...


I just called my BB&B and they have it too!


----------



## sjc

Cafe Escapes:  Dark Chocolate hot cocoa...DELICIOUS.


----------



## Andra

sjc said:


> Repeat Question:
> 
> Has anyone tried any of the chai teas? (Besides chai latte)


I tried the Gloria Jean's when I got a sampler box. It wasn't a very strong flavor. For reference, I like the Tazo chai tea bags and some of Teavana's loose chais. I don't add anything but a little sugar.


----------



## sjc

Andra:  Thanks.  I wish I could order a k cup of each of the various chai teas to try.  I don't drink coffee at all.  Ordering a whole box and not liking it...can get expensive.


----------



## F1Wild

Angela said:


> I got mine at BB&B too, but when it started acting up, I called Keurig instead since I had registered it with them to see what they recommended I do. I was told that that calling them first was the right thing to do and once we went through the troubleshooting and it was determined that I had a defective machine, they sent me a brand new one and all I had to send back to them was the Kcup holder. I didn't have to go to BB&B (which is an hour away from where I live). My new Keurig is also registered with a full warranty. If you registered your machine with Keurig.com, you should call them about a replacement.


We got the QVC TSV Platinum Keurig the end of November and recently it's been shutting off, right after we turn it on. I had registered it as soon as we received it so decided to phone Keurig Customer Service instead of going through QVC. They said they are replacing these machines, but do not have the same one in stock. They are offering the B77 instead which only has 4 cup size settings and no temperature control. I decided to wait to make sure this was a comparable machine.

Does anyone know the different machines enough to know if this would be a good replacement or should I wait to see if they get more in? Or should I contact QVC?


----------



## Andra

sjc, I still have some of the Gloria Jean's and can send you a few if you'd like (just pm me with an address).
You can also check out bigcatcoffee.com - you can choose 5 varieties and get 5 cups of each to make your own sampler. It's still a little risky, but you have a better chance of finding something that you like.
http://www.bigcatcoffees.com/purrfect_pack.cfm


----------



## jsadd

Hi, Has anyone tried the Tree Hugger K cups?


----------



## Rita

Hey everyone...There was a discussion about Keurig the other day and I happened to be watching QVC just now and they are selling the Keurig again with 72 k-cups and the my k-cup for $139.92 with $13.97 s&h. This is a good deal about like I got in December. The item number is K-30256 if anyone is interested.

_(I posted this separately because I couldn't find this thread right off. Sorry about posting it twice, but thought some people might like to know.) _


----------



## hudsonam

Rita said:


> Hey everyone...There was a discussion about Keurig the other day and I happened to be watching QVC just now and they are selling the Keurig again with 72 k-cups and the my k-cup for $139.92 with $13.97 s&h. This is a good deal about like I got in December. The item number is K-30256 if anyone is interested.
> 
> _(I posted this separately because I couldn't find this thread right off. Sorry about posting it twice, but thought some people might like to know.) _


I just got this one today!  It's different than the Platinum, from what I've read, but I don't think it's so different that it will make a difference to me.

Now if only I wasn't getting over a stomach bug and really NOT in the mood for coffee. 

KindleBoards Keurig links: Keurig brewing system (all models) | B70 (Platinum) | B60 | B40 | B30 | Keurig K-Cups (sort: best-selling)


----------



## Rita

Hope you get to feeling better. Enjoy your Keurig!


----------



## Addie

So I just took a trip to BB&B today and got a 48 k-cup variety pack of GM's Donut House Collection. The cashier said they just got it in last night. I've been wanting to try the flavours for a while but didn't want to have to buy 24 of each. Here's hoping they're as delicious as they sound!


----------



## melissaj323

AddieLove said:


> So I just took a trip to BB&B today and got a 48 k-cup variety pack of GM's Donut House Collection. The cashier said they just got it in last night. I've been wanting to try the flavours for a while but didn't want to have to buy 24 of each. Here's hoping they're as delicious as they sound!


oh, let us know!!!


----------



## Laurie

I have some GFT and some Eggnog if anybody's interested in a trade. My daugher and I each had a box of the Holiday coffees. I like the Holiday Blend, but neither of us liked the other flavors.


----------



## F1Wild

F1Wild said:


> We got the QVC TSV Platinum Keurig the end of November and recently it's been shutting off, right after we turn it on...Keurig Customer Service instead of going through QVC. They said they are replacing these machines, but do not have the same one in stock. They are offering the B77 instead which only has 4 cup size settings and no temperature control...Does anyone know the different machines enough to know if this would be a good replacement or should I wait to see if they get more in? Or should I contact QVC?


I contacted QVC and explained the problem. Even though over their regular 30-day return time they offered a full refund if we decide to return to them. They emailed me a return label.

So, my choices are: 
1. Return the faulty machine to Keurig for a B77 model, which only has 4 cup sizes - no 12 ounce cup (which is the one we use most often) and no temperature control (good for iced tea).
2. Return the Keurig to QVC for a full refund and start from scratch.


----------



## hudsonam

F1Wild said:


> I contacted QVC and explained the problem. Even though over their regular 30-day return time they offered a full refund if we decide to return to them. They emailed me a return label.
> 
> So, my choices are:
> 1. Return the faulty machine to Keurig for a B77 model, which only has 4 cup sizes - no 12 ounce cup (which is the one we use most often) and no temperature control (good for iced tea).
> 2. Return the Keurig to QVC for a full refund and start from scratch.


We just got the B77, and I'm trying not to hear the part about the 12oz cup (think, sticking my fingers in my ears and going "la la la la I don't hear you!")  , because I'd love that, so if I were you, I don't know if I could switch to the B77. Can you find the Platinum elsewhere if QVC lets you return this one, or are they all faulty?


----------



## F1Wild

hudsonam said:


> We just got the B77, and I'm trying not to hear the part about the 12oz cup (think, sticking my fingers in my ears and going "la la la la I don't hear you!")  , because I'd love that, so if I were you, I don't know if I could switch to the B77. Can you find the Platinum elsewhere if QVC lets you return this one, or are they all faulty?


QVC has a "Platinum" model - Keurig Platinum Series Quiet Brewer w/ 48 K-Cups (QVC Price: $165.00/Introductory Price: $149.94) which looks the same as the one we got as the TSV - it has the 5 cup settings and also the temp control.

Of course, our luck would be that the intro price will expire right before we get our refund. And with me still not working (yes, almost a year now!) we can't buy the 2nd one and wait.


----------



## Sendie

I'm still having the shut-off problem with my Platinum also and had posted in the discussion on the Keurig page on Facebook.  Yesterday I received a FB message from someone from Keurig who had seen my posting, and she's trying to help me.  I've got my hopes up again since I'd given up.  
The last 3 mornings my maching has also been refusing to dispense the water for the first 3 or 4 tries, then over does it and fills up 2 cups.  Anyone else having THAT problem?


----------



## F1Wild

I decided to make another call as we are not willing to take a lesser model that doesn't have the features we use (12-oz cup) - cal me tenacious!

This time I spoke with a super nice woman who had all of my info in front of her and when I explained the dilemma she said they had the correct unit available.  They are sending our a replacement which should arrive in 7-10 business days.  I don't even have to send the defective one back.  

Woohoo!  I guess it pays to be persistent.


----------



## rho

any recommendations on flavored DeCaf coffees - I am loving my decaf at night but would love some flavors to have as an extra treat - sort of dessert like


----------



## Bumper

If anyone has any green mountain limited edition pumpkin spice 
or any decaf unflavored for sale at a good price let me know.


----------



## Sendie

F1Wild said:


> I decided to make another call as we are not willing to take a lesser model that doesn't have the features we use (12-oz cup) - cal me tenacious!
> 
> This time I spoke with a super nice woman who had all of my info in front of her and when I explained the dilemma she said they had the correct unit available. They are sending our a replacement which should arrive in 7-10 business days. I don't even have to send the defective one back.
> 
> Woohoo! I guess it pays to be persistent.


Me too, finally! Out of the blue this afternoon I received an email about my order being shipped from Keurig and I was all confused because I didn't order anything from them, then I noticed it was a new Platinum for $0.00. Next I get another email saying I didn't have to return the defective unit. A few hours later I received a phone call from a very nice lady asking what my favorite flavors of coffee were and she's sending me 4 free boxes!! Woohoo! What to do with the old one now.....


----------



## sjc

Great for you both getting replacements.  Glad to see that Keurig is stepping up to the plate.


----------



## Addie

Yeah, that's awesome! I'm glad to hear your problems are being solved!


----------



## F1Wild

Sendie said:


> Me too, finally! Out of the blue this afternoon I received an email about my order being shipped from Keurig and I was all confused because I didn't order anything from them, then I noticed it was a new Platinum for $0.00. Next I get another email saying I didn't have to return the defective unit. A few hours later I received a phone call from a very nice lady asking what my favorite flavors of coffee were and she's sending me 4 free boxes!! Woohoo! What to do with the old one now.....


I'm very happy to hear we got great Keurig service. I think the goofy guy I first spoke to was a one-off. I wonder if we'll get coffee too - if not, no biggie as I am happy enough to get a new unit.

I wonder if there is business for used/defective Keurigs?


----------



## sjc

> I wonder if there is business for used/defective Keurigs? Wink


I would hang on to the old one for the simple reason that Keurig doesn't carry replacement parts at the present time. If you should drop your water reservoir and crack it; you're stuck.

I only remove the reservoir to clean it. Otherwise, I fill a jug and pour the water into the reservoir from the jug; so that I don't chance dropping the reservoir.
*
***DOES anyone else use the filters?*** I bought them; but I'm not sure that they do much.*


----------



## Sendie

I have used the filter from the very first.  I'm not sure what it does but I figured it couldn't hurt.  We also have a filtering system for our house as we have well water, so my brewer water is double filtered.  The first guy from Keurig said my water wasn't my problem and he'd have a tech call me.  THAT never happened....

I'm just happy to be getting a new brewer, but I'm a little confused to what model.  I have a B70 and Briana says I'm getting a B76, which she says is the "new number for the B70".  I'll find out when it gets here.

Good idea about keeping the old one for parts.  Does anyone know if there is a repair place for Keurig?


----------



## NogDog

Bumper said:


> If anyone has any green mountain limited edition pumpkin spice
> or any decaf unflavored for sale at a good price let me know.


I could hook you up with a couple boxes of assorted decaf coffees. (I've been trying a lot to find which I like best.) If interested, PM me with what you consider to be "a good price", and we can figure out how much, where to ship, etc.


----------



## KindleGirl

Sendie said:


> The last 3 mornings my maching has also been refusing to dispense the water for the first 3 or 4 tries, then over does it and fills up 2 cups. Anyone else having THAT problem?


Yep, I had that problem too. After finally playing phone tag for a week with Keurig, they helped me reset the brewer. That helped for a short time and then it started doing it again. I dreaded calling again since it was such a pain so I tried resetting it myself again. I had a couple of problems after that, but so far it's been working pretty well for the last few weeks so I hope it stays that way.


----------



## rho

ok - I am losing my mind here - I remember  that there was a discussion about flavor drops for the coffee and for water etc -  what was the name of it - I have looked thru the thread randomly but I keep missing it and I tried search but without the name it doesn't show anything ....  It wasn't the Torino syrups or Davinci syrups - it was little bottles...


----------



## sjc

*HEY ALL: CURIOUS; Where is everyone buying their K cups...*
Any Shofee's fans out there? Flavor of the week $8.99 Cinnamon Roll

I haven't bought outside of BB & B or my local supermarket YET...What do you suggest?


----------



## Sendie

KindleGirl said:


> Yep, I had that problem too. After finally playing phone tag for a week with Keurig, they helped me reset the brewer. That helped for a short time and then it started doing it again. I dreaded calling again since it was such a pain so I tried resetting it myself again. I had a couple of problems after that, but so far it's been working pretty well for the last few weeks so I hope it stays that way.


How do you reset the brewer? I'm not sure when the new one will get here and having an over-flowing cup when I'm half asleep is really not fun. I'd be interested in giving this a try if you don't mind letting me know how?


----------



## lynninva

I experienced the problem with not dispensing the correct amount of water; it was extremely frustrating. These are the official troubleshooting instructions from the B70 user manual:

 Brewing a partial cup 
• The Exit Needle may be clogged. (refer to page 12).
• Clean K-Cup Holder if necessary and rinse under faucet. (refer to page 12).
• The Water Reservoir may have been removed during brewing. Replace
the Water Reservoir and perform a cleansing brew without a K-Cup.
• If the LCD Control Center indicates 'DE-SCALE', descale the Brewer (refer
to page 13).

Mine would not allow me to change the cup size when it was confused; I think it took me a few cycles to get it straight. I also had a problem around that time where the exit needle got clogged with grounds & I had to use a large paper clip to clear it out. (there might be a cause & effect relationship here)

That happened several months ago & I have not had a problem since then.


----------



## JeanThree

I am a little confused about the Keurig in the cup size and brewing strength department. The bigger the size cup you choose the weaker the coffee? Do you notice much diff in taste with the cups sizes?


----------



## F1Wild

JeanThree said:


> I am a little confused about the Keurig in the cup size and brewing strength department. The bigger the size cup you choose the weaker the coffee? Do you notice much diff in taste with the cups sizes?


Hard to know as it seems to be personal preference. My hubby drinks his coffee with so much milk I doubt his would miss a little less coffee flavor. Plus, we are both big mug loves.

KindleBoards Keurig links: Keurig brewing system (all models) | B70 (Platinum) | B60 | B40 | B30 | Keurig K-Cups (sort: best-selling)


----------



## sjc

I notice the difference with hot cocoa...if I go too large; it tastes watery; especially the dark chocolate.


----------



## lynninva

I like a stronger coffee than does my husband.  I prefer to use the extra bold kcups if I am using a travel mug.  The medium & dark roasts are fine for me in the mug or large mug size (I keep forgetting the oz for each).  DH brews the medium roasts into a travel mug & likes them just fine.


----------



## hudsonam

Uh oh... I think our Keurig may be having the shut-off issue I've read about, and we've had it less than a week.   After reading about so many bugs with these machines, it makes me wonder if we should return it rather than replace it.


----------



## jsadd

We had that issue as well. We bought it at BB&B, but I called Keurig (I registered it when we got one) and they we very nice & are sending a new one out at no charge and I don't have to send the old one back. My mother in law has had hers for over a year with no problems at all, I love the coffee so for me its worth it to keep trying. Good luck to you!


----------



## sjc

My brother has had his well over a year no problems.
Mine started shutting off randomly.  New replacement seems OK so far; though it has only been 3 weeks.  I am taking no chances...I bought the Square Trade Warranty...covered for 3 years. $13.99 with coupon code.


----------



## kevindorsey

sjc said:


> I notice the difference with hot cocoa...if I go too large; it tastes watery; especially the dark chocolate.


That's usually the case with preparation in general


----------



## F1Wild

sjc said:


> My brother has had his well over a year no problems.
> Mine started shutting off randomly. New replacement seems OK so far; though it has only been 3 weeks. I am taking no chances...I bought the Square Trade Warranty...covered for 3 years. $13.99 with coupon code.


Must you purchase the Square Trade warranty at the time of purchase or can you buy closer to when the manufacturer warranty is up? Sorry if this is a stupid question....


----------



## sjc

Must buy within 30 days of purchase.


----------



## F1Wild

sjc said:


> Must buy within 30 days of purchase.


OK, thanks - I always heard of it, but wasn't sure how it worked. So it is more of an extended warranty program that will outlast the manufacturer's one?


----------



## tlrowley

I just wanted to thank Angela, publicly, for sending the Cafe Mocha K-cups.  Hubby has be having withdrawals (and having to drink the Chai!)

I also sent you a PM, Angela.

Great groups of folks here - thanks to everyone who makes this such a nice spot to visit.

Tracey


----------



## sjc

ANGELA:  Thank you for the Chai Latte...it's already 1/2 gone!!  I have mailed your package and you should be expecting it by Wed or Thur the latest.  I have forwarded a variety of 14 K-cups and a special treat. THANKS AGAIN; it's people like you who make these boards so special.


----------



## Ruby296

Our platinum Keurig died suddenly, of course it was just past the 1 yr warranty period.  I bought a new one this morning at BB&B, but didn't see anything in the paperwork about registering it.  Can someone tell me what the process is?  Do I just call Keurig?  Thanks fir any help?


----------



## Andra

To register you can call Keurig or you can go to their website and register it from there.  You'll get a coupon code for a future k-cup purchase when you register.


----------



## Ruby296

Andra said:


> To register you can call Keurig or you can go to their website and register it from there. You'll get a coupon code for a future k-cup purchase when you register.


thank you!


----------



## jsadd

When I registered mine,  if I bought two boxes of Kcups I got two free from keurig.


----------



## RJ Keller

My husband brought one of these home yesterday. I am so in love with him right now.


----------



## hudsonam

Well, our B77 officially bit the dust a couple days ago. Wouldn't stay on. They are sending us a new one. I wonder if they've figured out why this has happened with so many of their machines.


----------



## F1Wild

We just got our replacement Keurig Platinum yesterday and it works like a dream! Thank you Keurig customer service!!!


----------



## Sendie

I received my replacement also, but I still need to set it up.  I'm just wondering what to do with the old one?  Hopefully we won't have problems in a few weeks like with our other brewers...


----------



## F1Wild

Sendie said:


> I received my replacement also, but I still need to set it up. I'm just wondering what to do with the old one? Hopefully we won't have problems in a few weeks like with our other brewers...


Our old one is just taking up space at the moment, too. We've tried pawning it off as a "sometimes works" machine, but with no takers so far.


----------



## CS

My sister gave me a late b-day present today: A Keurig Mini with ten coffee samples, the reusable K-Cup attachment, and a box of "Donut House" k-cups! I love it so far!!! 

What k-cup coffees do you all recommend?

Edit: Made a correction - Donut House (not Donut Shop, like I had erroneously written before).


----------



## NogDog

CS said:


> My sister gave me a late b-day present today: A Keurig Mini with ten coffee samples, the reusable K-Cup attachment, and a box of "Donut Shop" k-cups! I love it so far!!!
> 
> What k-cup coffees do you all recommend?


I only drink decaf, so I don't have as many choices, but my favorite so far is the Van Houtte dark roast decaf.


----------



## sjc

I don't drink coffee; but my twin brother loves the Golden French Toast, so I bought him a whole bunch for his bday.


----------



## CS

sjc said:


> I don't drink coffee; but my twin brother loves the Golden French Toast, so I bought him a whole bunch for his bday.


Mmmm, that sounds yum! Where do you buy your k-cups? I know they're available on the Keurig site, but I'm wondering where else has them.


----------



## sjc

Bed Bath and Beyond.
They can't keep enough in stock!! They have *cases* of different flavors and they often run low or sell out completely.

KindleBoards Keurig links!
Keurig brewing system (all models) | B70 (Platinum) | B60 | B40 | B30 | Keurig K-Cups (sort: best-selling)


----------



## Ruby296

I love Golden French toast too- just bought 14 boxes b/c it's LE and I want to make sure I have enough to get me through.  I buy my k-cups at BigCatCoffee.com, excellent cs, fast shipping (free over $50).


----------



## RJ Keller

On tap this morning: Van Houtte Cafe's Kenya Kilimandjaro dark roast. This may be the best cup of coffee I've had in my life.


----------



## Andra

Ruby296 said:


> I buy my k-cups at BigCatCoffee.com, excellent cs, fast shipping (free over $50).


The cool thing about BigCatCoffee is that you can select varieties that you want to try and create your own sampler pack with 5 each of 5 different flavors. So if you aren't sure about a flavor, it's a good way to test new flavors without having to purchase a full box.


----------



## sharyn

F1Wild said:


> Our old one is just taking up space at the moment, too. We've tried pawning it off as a "sometimes works" machine, but with no takers so far.


Try Freecycle. Go to www.freecycle.org and join a list in your area. I can pretty much guarantee that it'll be gone in less than a day. (Just make sure you read the posting guidelines before you post. I'm a local moderator, and many people join and post without reading the guidelines, so we have to reject the post and ask them to reformat it. We use tracking software, so the subject line has to be in a particular format.)


----------



## sem

I like shoffee.com. They have a wide variety and good service. I am going to go to BigCat today because I like the idea of making my own variety. Thanks for the info.


----------



## rho

I am loving having a cup of decaf at night with some hazelnut sugar free syrup in it as desert ..


----------



## F1Wild

sharyn said:


> Try Freecycle. Go to www.freecycle.org and join a list in your area. I can pretty much guarantee that it'll be gone in less than a day. (Just make sure you read the posting guidelines before you post. I'm a local moderator, and many people join and post without reading the guidelines, so we have to reject the post and ask them to reformat it. We use tracking software, so the subject line has to be in a particular format.)


Thanks for the info...I may try it.


----------



## Bumper

Thank you all.... my keurig is just 6 months old and has been messing up
i called and after me telling them the problem they decided to send me a new one. i just have to send in the kup holder.


----------



## CS

I bought and tried the cinnamon roll k-cup from BB&B earlier today. Delicious!


----------



## mlewis78

There is a Keurig coffee maker in the pantry of the law firm where I've been temping.


----------



## F1Wild

We've noticed that the replacement Keurig seems to make a different sound when it's drawing water in from the reservoir so we think they may have changed something.  Anyone else notice this?


----------



## kb7uen Gene

I just found this on the coffee web site mentioned in a previous post. This article talks about a new reusable K cup. Check out the link below.

Gene

http://www.coffeehabitat.com/2007/10/keurig-reusable.html


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I got an email and Keurig has a large selection of their *BOLD * coffee's on sale today through Monday. My hubby loves the bold. I ordered 4 boxes for about $40. Free shipping and the Keurig discount. 96 cups at about .41 a cup. Not bad.


----------



## sjc

Has anyone used the Keurig FROTHER or the K Kap?
Frother:
http://www.amazon.com/Keurig-KU5074-Milk-Frother/dp/B002S51RWA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1268371741&sr=8-1

K Kap
http://www.amazon.com/My-Kap-Reuse-Keurig-K-Cups-Clear/dp/B00272PDHO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1268368557&sr=8-1


----------



## Addie

sjc said:


> Has anyone used the Keurig FROTHER or the K Kap?
> Frother:
> http://www.amazon.com/Keurig-KU5074-Milk-Frother/dp/B002S51RWA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1268371741&sr=8-1
> 
> K Kap
> http://www.amazon.com/My-Kap-Reuse-Keurig-K-Cups-Clear/dp/B00272PDHO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1268368557&sr=8-1


Oh, dang it. I really like that frother. I just never learn to stay away from this thread. 
I've never heard about the K-kap. It sounds interesting. I'm wondering if the K-cup's already-used filter would distort the taste of the coffee if you used another flavour? Like, if you brewed Caramel Vanilla and then decided to use the K-kap and brew Blueberry if the taste would be skewed? Or am I making no sense?


----------



## Ruby296

We've had our replacement platinum brewer for 6 days now.  My dh made a cup this am and it was full of grounds.  Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## sjc

> Like, if you brewed Caramel Vanilla and then decided to use the K-kap and brew Blueberry if the taste would be skewed? Or am I making no sense?


I get what you are saying...I would get a few K Kaps in different colors and use certain ones for certain flavors
OH but that FROTHER....mmmmmmm. I am so tempted.



> We've had our replacement platinum brewer for 6 days now. My dh made a cup this am and it was full of grounds. Anyone else experienced this?


Yikes! NO...I would try another cup in case it was a fluke...If it does it again...get a replacement for the replacement. On the Keurig website some of the reviews: some people are on their fourth replacement. I'd keep replacing it until they get it right.

IMHO: I think Keurig should have announced a recall on the Platinum model and been done with it; instead of replacing them here and there in dribs and drabs


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ruby296 said:


> We've had our replacement platinum brewer for 6 days now. My dh made a cup this am and it was full of grounds. Anyone else experienced this?


Ruby that happened to me once. I just figured it was a bad K-cup and it hasn't happened again.


----------



## hudsonam

Our replacement should be here tomorrow. I hope it works, and I won't need a replacement for my replacement.


----------



## F1Wild

Ruby296 said:


> We've had our replacement platinum brewer for 6 days now. My dh made a cup this am and it was full of grounds. Anyone else experienced this?


Not for us - our replacement has been wonderful......fingers, toes & eyes crossed.


----------



## sjc

> Not for us - our replacement has been wonderful......fingers, toes & eyes crossed. Cool


So far (just about a month) my replacement is ok. Having said that, my 1st one didn't start acting up until about a month in...so we'll see!! Time will tell.

****GROSS KEURIG FACT****
This delivery guy that comes to my work came in a couple of days ago: He had gotten a Keurig around the same time I got my original one: So, he comes in and I say, "Hey, how's it going; how is your Keurig treating you?" 
He said, "Hey, did you know that the water holder gets slimy like a fish tank does?" I guess he *never* washed it and just kept filling it and filling it. *EEEWWWW!!*


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks Linda and F1, hopefully it was an isolated incident, guess we'll find out tomorrow am.


----------



## F1Wild

sjc said:


> ****GROSS KEURIG FACT****
> This delivery guy that comes to my work came in a couple of days ago: He had gotten a Keurig around the same time I got my original one: So, he comes in and I say, "Hey, how's it going; how is your Keurig treating you?"
> He said, "Hey, did you know that the water holder gets slimy like a fish tank does?" I guess he *never* washed it and just kept filling it and filling it. *EEEWWWW!!*


Total sexist generalization here, but let me guess - he's a bachelor......with dead fish.


----------



## sjc

> Total sexist generalization here, but let me guess - he's a bachelor......with dead fish.


NO...That's the odd thing: He's married over 30 years...kids and grandkids. His appearance is neat: Always groomed. The only reason I know about his marital status is that he was so proud that his grandson was in a magazine at Halloween time for some costume thing; he showed it to anyone who would listen. Nice guy BUT...I'll say it again...EEEWWWW!!


----------



## F1Wild

sjc said:


> NO...That's the odd thing: He's married over 30 years...kids and grandkids. His appearance is neat: Always groomed. The only reason I know about his marital status is that he was so proud that his grandson was in a magazine at Halloween time for some costume thing; he showed it to anyone who would listen. Nice guy BUT...I'll say it again...EEEWWWW!!


Maybe used his Keurig for his grandkid's science project??

KindleBoards Keurig links!
Keurig brewing system (all models) | B70 (Platinum) | B60 | B40 | B30 | Keurig K-Cups (sort: best-selling)


----------



## CS

sjc said:


> So far (just about a month) my replacement is ok. Having said that, my 1st one didn't start acting up until about a month in...so we'll see!! Time will tell.
> 
> ****GROSS KEURIG FACT****
> This delivery guy that comes to my work came in a couple of days ago: He had gotten a Keurig around the same time I got my original one: So, he comes in and I say, "Hey, how's it going; how is your Keurig treating you?"
> He said, "Hey, did you know that the water holder gets slimy like a fish tank does?" I guess he *never* washed it and just kept filling it and filling it. *EEEWWWW!!*


How do you wash the water tank? I've only had mine a week, so this isn't an issue yet, but it's good info to know.


----------



## sjc

> How do you wash the water tank? I've only had mine a week, so this isn't an issue yet, but it's good info to know.


*Carefully* remove tank (don't drop it...Keurig doesn't carry replacements yet) remove filter unit if you have it installed. Rinse filter unit with plain water. Wash tank thoroughly with warm soapy (Dawn) water...rinse well; leaving no soapy residue. 
*
***Important**** I do *NOT* fill tank with water and then put it back on the base...it is too easy to drop that way. I put it on the base empty and then I fill it using a water pitcher or that of the like.


----------



## hudsonam

Crap, our replacement is still in TN. Should be here by Tuesday.  I miss it!


----------



## sjc

> Crap, our replacement is still in TN. Should be here by Tuesday. Sad I miss it!


The wait stinks: I waited 3 weeks
See how attached we are to our stuff. We sure are spoiled...lol. The funny thing is: I don't even drink coffee!!


----------



## ak rain

stupid question alert

my keurig has 3 sizes and 1 with ice . is this a real strong cup you pour in cup with ice? that is question.  anyone try this?

Sylvia


----------



## sjc

Sylvia:  The ice setting works as follows:
Put iced mix into glass; use iced setting and brew
It brews just enough to dissolve the mix
Stir it well add ice then fill rest with tap or iced water

The iced setting is only used to disperse enough hot water to dissolve mix...not to fill the glass. The glass must be filled manually using tap or iced water.  It is misleading/confusing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ak rain

so what is "iced mix"

sylvia


----------



## sjc

Iced tea mix...many varieties...powdered form...Lipton lemon...Crystal Light...etc.
Iced chai, powder.  Mystic makes an ok one...


----------



## Laurie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I got an email and Keurig has a large selection of their *BOLD * coffee's on sale today through Monday. My hubby loves the bold. I ordered 4 boxes for about $40. Free shipping and the Keurig discount. 96 cups at about .41 a cup. Not bad.


I got an email too - but I don't see anything on sale.


----------



## loca

I'm finally getting one.


----------



## sjc

Congratulations!!  You're going to love it...and this coming from someone who doesn't drink coffee.


----------



## hudsonam

*PSA* - As you know, our Keurig starting shutting off, and we are expecting a replacement any day now. We decided to bring the "broken" one to my brother-in-law who seems to know how to fix everything. He googled some fix tips, and found that if you give the Keurig a bit of a whack on the back right (sort of behind where the blue screen is), it will get it going again. It has something to do with the water pump and the water not getting through.

I still would have wanted my replacement, but if anyone has one of their defective ones, you may be able to use it as a back-up, or give it away.


----------



## sjc

That's how things get fixed around here:  DH gives things a good whack.  My boss does the same thing...bang, crash...ooops.  Anyone want to make an Office Max run?


----------



## Ruby296

Well our 9 day old Platinum is acting up already; shutting off on it's own.  I called Keurig CS and they are sending a new one.  I am beginning to lose faith in this machine.....


----------



## sjc

Not taking any chances with the new replacement.
I got SquareTrade with the ADH. $20.99. They emailed me a 40% discount code; so I used it.


----------



## CS

Here are some impressions of the various k-cups I've tried. (Note: I take my coffee with cream and sugar, in case that matters.)

Keep in mind that I've only tried some of these once (my Keurig Mini came with a bunch of sample k-cups) and I've found that one must have a type of coffee at least 2-3 times to really appreciate it.

If there's anything below that you feel I'm being unfair about or giving short-shrift to, *PLEASE SPEAK UP!* I welcome differing opinions and other recommendations. 

*Donut House:* I've had this twice so far, and case in point, I appreciated it more the second time. Really nice, smooth cup. Tastes like a mixture of Dunkin' Donuts and Krispy Kreme coffee.

*Cinnamon Roll (Donut House):* Really fun, tasty flavor. Remarkably like the real thing.

*Golden French Toast (Green Mountain):* Has a faint syrupy flavor. Also really tasty and fun. [Thanks, sjc!]

- From my sample packs (meaning I've probably only tried them once) -

*Caribou Blend* and *Tully's Kona:* Maybe it's just me, but they tasted similar to each other. Neither were bad, but they didn't leave a strong impression on me either.

*Timothy's Decaf:* Good, strong. Stood out for me. I have a caffeinated sample too, which I'll probably prefer since I like caffeine, but I haven't tried that yet.

*French Roast (Dietrich):* Nothing special, but edible. [I still have one more sampler of this, so if my opinion changes, I'll post an update.]

*Hazelnut (Gloria Jean):* Nice, strong hazelnut flavor.

From my samplers, I still have the *caffeinated version of Timothy's* left to try. My sister just bought me *Chocolate Glazed Donut (Donut House)*, so I'll try that by the end of the week hopefully.

*Added Impressions - 3/18/10*

*Hot Cocoa (Green Mountain):* First of all, let me get the obvious out of the way: It's impossible for cocoa to taste bad. After all, it's liquid chocolate.  That said, I didn't find anything about this particular version that's any better than the instant Swiss Miss type of stuff. It's good enough, but not great, and certainly not the beverage you want to use as an example to show off your fancy, pricey new Keurig.  (For this one, I took just sugar - no cream.)

*Butter Toffee (Gloria Jean):* Warning: This tastes exactly like its namesake. It's a bit strong and jarring at first because it really does taste like sucking on a piece of toffee, but it becomes more palatable with each sip. This is not a coffee you're going to have every day, and maybe not even every week, but it's nice occasional treat if you're in the mood for something super sweet (like one of those wacky Starbucks flavors with all kinds of rich stuff added into it).


----------



## GreenThumb

I plan to go get one of these machines today.  I cannot stop thinking about K-cups!!  I built sample packs at bigcatcoffees, and they are waiting for me to order them.  First, I want to go to Costco, and then maybe BB&B to find the machine/pods.  I'm so excited!


----------



## Addie

CS said:


> Here are some impressions of the various k-cups I've tried. (Note: I take my coffee with cream and sugar, in case that matters.)
> 
> Keep in mind that I've only tried some of these once (my Keurig Mini came with a bunch of sample k-cups) and I've found that one must have a type of coffee at least 2-3 times to really appreciate it.
> 
> If there's anything below that you feel I'm being unfair about or giving short-shrift to, *PLEASE SPEAK UP!* I welcome differing opinions and other recommendations.
> 
> *Donut House:* I've had this twice so far, and case in point, I appreciated it more the second time. Really nice, smooth cup. Tastes like a mixture of Dunkin' Donuts and Krispy Kreme coffee.
> 
> *Cinnamon Roll (Donut House):* Really fun, tasty flavor. Remarkably like the real thing.
> 
> *Golden French Toast (Green Mountain):* Has a faint syrupy flavor. Also really tasty and fun. [Thanks, sjc!]
> 
> - From my sample packs (meaning I've probably only tried them once) -
> 
> *Caribou Blend* and *Tully's Kona:* Maybe it's just me, but they tasted similar to each other. Neither were bad, but they didn't leave a strong impression on me either.
> 
> *Timothy's Decaf:* Good, strong. Stood out for me. I have a caffeinated sample too, which I'll probably prefer since I like caffeine, but I haven't tried that yet.
> 
> *French Roast (Dietrich):* Nothing special, but edible. [I still have one more sampler of this, so if my opinion changes, I'll post an update.]
> 
> *Hazelnut (Gloria Jean):* Nice, strong hazelnut flavor.
> 
> From my samplers, I still have *Hot Cocoa (Green Mountain?)* and the *caffeinated version of Timothy's* left to try. My sister just bought me *Chocolate Glazed Donut (Donut House)*, so I'll try that by the end of the week hopefully.


Thanks for the reviews! When I first tried the Cinnamon Roll one, I despised it. But I had bought the big sample pack with all of the Donut House ones, so I gave it another go. The second time, I actually liked it. It just doesn't really taste like a cinnamon roll to me. I get a bit of a pastry taste ... but I feel like something is missing. I just don't know what. I'm going to try it again probably tomorrow to see if I can figure it out. Although ... maybe that has to do with the fact that I don't take cream or sugar with mine? Perhaps adding them brings out the flavour.

The Chocolate Glazed Donut tastes just like it sounds (to me). The aftertaste makes me feel like I should chew or something.  I can't wait to hear what you think of Chocolate Glazed Donut and the other flavours. I don't think I've tried GM's Hot Cocoa.
If you haven't tried it yet, I absolutely recommend GM's Blueberry Coffee. It's not seasonal (thank God) and is absolutely my favourite. It's light and delicious, and I've heard if you add sugar and cream, it tastes just like a blueberry muffin. Of course, if you don't like blueberries, then ignore the recommendation. 



GreenThumb said:


> I plan to go get one of these machines today. I cannot stop thinking about K-cups!! I built sample packs at bigcatcoffees, and they are waiting for me to order them. First, I want to go to Costco, and then maybe BB&B to find the machine/pods. I'm so excited!


Yay! Let us know which machine you get and which flavours!



Ruby296 said:


> Well our 9 day old Platinum is acting up already; shutting off on it's own. I called Keurig CS and they are sending a new one. I am beginning to lose faith in this machine.....


Wow. This is getting ridiculous for you guys. I'm so sorry you're having all these problems! Is it just the Platinum that is messing up? Is there any way they could give you a different model (maybe the next level)? Because having to replace the machine once is upsetting. Having to replace it again is ludicrous.


----------



## GreenThumb

Costco was sold out, so I went to Bed, Bath & Beyond.  Got the B60 with my 20% off coupon.  While there, I got a box of Green Mountain Golden French Toast (how could I read this thread and NOT get that one?!) and a Donut House assortment (regular, decaf, Chocolate Glazed Donut, and Cinnamon Roll).  It will take some experimenting to figure out how big a cup I want, how much cream and sugar to add, etc.  I made a large cup (medium pressed twice) of the decaf, but I think that was too weak.  I'm going to try the GFT tonight before working a night shift.  Can't wait!


----------



## Ruby296

Hi Addie, I don't know if other models are malfunctioning but this is our 2nd Platinum in about 13 months.  I could have exchanged for the next smaller model, but dh and I really like the largest cup option.  I really hope that once we get our replacement the problems end!  We had to drag out our old Braun coffee maker in the interim and it takes "so long" to brew a pot . We are totally spoiled by our Keurig....


----------



## sem

BTW - Cuisinart is making a brewer that uses Kcups. Just saw it yesterday in the BB&B flyer. Can't remember the details but if I didn't have the Keurig, I might have been tempted after reading about some of the problems folks are having - so far - I am lucky!


----------



## Addie

@GreenThumb Congrats on your purchase! I absolutely love GFT, and I hope you do, too!

@Ruby My fingers are crossed for you that this new one you receive is the good one!


----------



## F1Wild

sem said:


> BTW - Cuisinart is making a brewer that uses Kcups. Just saw it yesterday in the BB&B flyer. Can't remember the details but if I didn't have the Keurig, I might have been tempted after reading about some of the problems folks are having - so far - I am lucky!


Here it is - uses the same k-cups:
http://www.cuisinart.com/products/coffee_bar/ss-700.html
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=17189115&RN=2004


----------



## sjc

*CS:* Great reviews; thanks for taking the time. Boy I wish I liked coffee. Though, I am enjoying various teas. Our WONDERFUL friend *Andra* sent me samples and I am a full fledged Chai-Latte-Holic. I love, love the dark chocolate cocoa.

All the new purchases: Consider Square Trade. I did, just in case...for $20 bucks, I figured what the heck. I've read where people's K's broke right after warranty was up. I'm not taking any chances.

ANGELA: We miss you. Thanks for the Chai Latte...Did you receive my package I sent you in return?? I hope you get back on the boards again very soon.


----------



## Laurie

K-CUPS FOR SALE OR TRADE

21 Golden French Toast
21 Gingerbread
24 Spicy Eggnog

I don't care for these flavors and don't want to just throw them away.
If you want to trade, I like medium and bold coffees - either regular flavor or hazelnut. I also like the chai latte. 
If you want to purchase, name a price. I'll let them go cheap - it's better than throwing them away.

KindleBoards Keurig links!
Keurig brewing system (all models) | B70 (Platinum) | B60 | B40 | B30 | Keurig K-Cups (sort: best-selling)


----------



## CS

I wouldn't mind trying Gingerbread and Spicy Eggnog (already have French Toast, but I guess I can take more if you have your heart set on getting rid of these as a package deal - though I'd prefer for that to go to someone else who hasn't tried it yet).

What's the cheapest you're willing to go?


----------



## sjc

> What's the cheapest you're willing to go?


JUST a suggestion:
Angela and I traded equal number of cups with eachother and each just paid shipping. I sent her an assortment and she sent me my Chai Latte in return. It worked out well.


----------



## CS

sjc said:


> JUST a suggestion:
> Angela and I traded equal number of cups with eachother and each just paid shipping. I sent her an assortment and she sent me my Chai Latte in return. It worked out well.


I don't have enough of anything yet to be able to offer trades (most of what I listed in my previous post were samples), otherwise I definitely would.

If someone can else can do a trade with her, I agree, she should go that route instead of selling them.


----------



## sjc

CS: Wow...you got some very nice samples. Good for you. I thought you bought the flavors. My mistake (sorry). I admit, I'm out of control. I have bought boxes and boxes...I have the stuff running through my veins. Am I bad...
*ENJOY your new Keurig. I knew you would like the french toast *


----------



## Laurie

CS said:


> I wouldn't mind trying Gingerbread and Spicy Eggnog (already have French Toast, but I guess I can take more if you have your heart set on getting rid of these as a package deal - though I'd prefer for that to go to someone else who hasn't tried it yet).
> 
> What's the cheapest you're willing to go?


It doesn't have to be a package deal. Didn't really decide on a set price, but I figure about half of what they'd normally cost.


----------



## GreenThumb

Is anybody interested in sending me a Tell-A-Friend referral at bigcatcoffees.com?  We'd both get a discount code.....  If so, my email address is [email protected] .  I want to get a sample pack with Timothy's German Chocolate Cake, Sugar Bush Maple, and Cinnamon Pastry, Gloria Jean's Butter Toffee, and somebody's Hazelnut.  Any recommendations on the Hazelnut?

I tried the Golden French Toast last night.  Yummm!  Interestingly, it somehow got tastier when it got cold (yeah, it takes me forever to drink my coffee at work--too busy!)  It started to taste to me like Starbuck's Cinnamon Dolce flavor, which I usually get in an iced Frappuccino.  I'm going to have some again today.


----------



## Andra

GreenThumb, sending referral now...
oops - it says I can't send to a current customer.  Sorry about that.


----------



## GreenThumb

Could you send it to my other email address?  It's [email protected]


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks, Addie, we hope so too!


----------



## Andra

GreenThumb said:


> Could you send it to my other email address? It's [email protected]


OK, that one worked.


----------



## hudsonam

Has anyone seen or tried the new travel mug sized K cups?

http://www.keurig.com/KCupResults.asp?CoffeeType=Travel+Mug&mscsid=58J10XUP1E539LSX95D941V8WD388W8E&cm_re=031110-_-shop-_-hero


----------



## Bumper

I would if they had decaf


----------



## lynninva

The travel mug varieties look interesting.  I use extra bold roasts (esp. dark magic) when brewing into a travel mug because I don't like weak coffee.  I use French Roast or a morning blend with a traditional coffee mug, so I might try the travel mug size of one of them.  

I just got a mini brewer for a b-day gift.  Maybe I'll order a box of these if I get another promo for free coffee when I register this model.


----------



## CS

Laurie said:


> It doesn't have to be a package deal. Didn't really decide on a set price, but I figure about half of what they'd normally cost.


I guess no one has offered you any trades?

I'm not sure what you paid, so I'll just throw out a number...

$15 shipped for both the Gingerbread and Eggnog?



GreenThumb said:


> Is anybody interested in sending me a Tell-A-Friend referral at bigcatcoffees.com? We'd both get a discount code.....


I wouldn't mind this either. If someone can e-mail dabargainhunta @ yahoo.com (no spaces), it'd be much appreciated.


----------



## F1Wild

hudsonam said:


> Has anyone seen or tried the new travel mug sized K cups?
> 
> http://www.keurig.com/KCupResults.asp?CoffeeType=Travel+Mug&mscsid=58J10XUP1E539LSX95D941V8WD388W8E&cm_re=031110-_-shop-_-hero


What a great idea!

Does anyone know the best place to order a chai latte (or any chai) k-cup? Does BB&B carry that one? I'd rather buy than have shipped, especially since I've not been able to try one yet.


----------



## Laurie

CS said:


> I guess no one has offered you any trades?
> 
> I'm not sure what you paid, so I'll just throw out a number...
> 
> $15 shipped for both the Gingerbread and Eggnog?


Sold. PM your mailing address and I'll send them out this weekend. Once you receive them you can do an Amazon gift card for the $15.


----------



## GreenThumb

F1Wild said:


> What a great idea!
> 
> Does anyone know the best place to order a chai latte (or any chai) k-cup? Does BB&B carry that one? I'd rather buy than have shipped, especially since I've not been able to try one yet.


I saw Chai Latte at BB&B. I'm pretty sure it was Cafe Escapes, because the box on Amazon.com looks like what I saw at the store. I hope your store carries it!


----------



## GreenThumb

Laurie said:


> K-CUPS FOR SALE OR TRADE
> 
> 21 Golden French Toast
> 21 Gingerbread
> 24 Spicy Eggnog
> 
> I don't care for these flavors and don't want to just throw them away.
> If you want to trade, I like medium and bold coffees - either regular flavor or hazelnut. I also like the chai latte.
> If you want to purchase, name a price. I'll let them go cheap - it's better than throwing them away.
> 
> It doesn't have to be a package deal. Didn't really decide on a set price, but I figure about half of what they'd normally cost.


I'd take the French Toast off your hands. BB&B has it for $10/18 cups. What do you think would be a fair price with shipping? I don't have much I could trade.....YET!! (Oh, the spending is already starting, though!)


----------



## CS

Laurie said:


> Sold. PM your mailing address and I'll send them out this weekend. Once you receive them you can do an Amazon gift card for the $15.


Thanks, Laurie. Check your PM.


----------



## F1Wild

GreenThumb said:


> I saw Chai Latte at BB&B. I'm pretty sure it was Cafe Escapes, because the box on Amazon.com looks like what I saw at the store. I hope your store carries it!


Thanks!! I hope to make it over there tomorrow and that's definitely one of the k-cups I'd love to try!


----------



## CS

> GreenThumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Chai Latte at BB&B. I'm pretty sure it was Cafe Escapes, because the box on Amazon.com looks like what I saw at the store. I hope your store carries it!
> 
> 
> 
> F1Wild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! I hope to make it over there tomorrow and that's definitely one of the k-cups I'd love to try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I just went there today and can confirm that they do have it. Is it a coffee or a tea though? It seemed like tea to me, so I passed. If I'm mistaken, please let me know.


----------



## CS

More impressions:

*Hot Cocoa (Green Mountain):* First of all, let me get the obvious out of the way: It's impossible for cocoa to taste bad. After all, it's liquid chocolate.  That said, I didn't find anything about this particular version that's any better than the instant Swiss Miss type of stuff. It's good enough, but not great, and certainly not the beverage you want to use as an example to show off your fancy, pricey new Keurig. 

*Butter Toffee (Gloria Jean):* Warning: This tastes exactly like its namesake. It's a bit strong and jarring at first because it really does taste like sucking on a piece of toffee, but it becomes more palatable with each sip. This is not a coffee you're going to have every day, and maybe not even every week, but it's nice occasional treat if you're in the mood for something super sweet (like one of those wacky Starbucks flavors with all kinds of rich stuff added into it).

(I took the cocoa with just sugar and the butter toffee with my usual cream and sugar.)

I've tried a bunch of other stuff already. For my original list of impressions click the link: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7589.msg400929.html#msg400929


----------



## sjc

CS: It seems like you are having a lot of fun testing and sampling the various k cups. I'm glad you are enjoying it.
*
***Does anyone know where I can get the Cafe Escapes Chai Latte cheap? Neither BigCat nor Shoffee carries it.*


----------



## Laurie

GreenThumb said:


> I'd take the French Toast off your hands. BB&B has it for $10/18 cups. What do you think would be a fair price with shipping? I don't have much I could trade.....YET!! (Oh, the spending is already starting, though!)


If you want, you can PM your address and I'll send them this weekend.Once you get it, pay by Amazon gift card to cover shipping plus a few dollars or whatever seems right to you with keeping it under the BBB price. Not looking for much so whatever you think is fair is fine by me. Getting any amount is better than throwing them away, and somebody else gets a deal on something they enjoy - that's good enough for me.


----------



## F1Wild

sjc said:


> *
> ***Does anyone know where I can get the Cafe Escapes Chai Latte cheap? Neither BigCat nor Shoffee carries it.*


I'm going to use my 20% and/or $5 off coupon at BB&B - that should bring the price down significantly.

KindleBoards Keurig links!
Keurig brewing system (all models) | B70 (Platinum) | B60 | B40 | B30 | Keurig K-Cups (sort: best-selling)


----------



## sjc

> I'm going to use my 20% and/or $5 off coupon at BB&B - that should bring the price down significantly.


That's what I've been doing...I was hoping to get a deal where I have it delivered. In desperation; not to drive to BB&B; I've bought it at the local supermarket...pricey!!

I wonder why BigCat & Shoffee carry practically everything BUT...


----------



## Andra

sjc, Green Mountain Coffee carries the 24-packs of Chai Latte and they are reasonably priced, especially if you do their subscription thingy.
http://www.greenmountaincoffee.com/Coffee/cafe-escapes-chai-latte-kcup?__utma=1.2472107619509247500.1260544071.1263996743.1269016066.3&__utmb=1.1.10.1269016066&__utmc=1&__utmx=-&__utmz=1.1269016066.3.3.utmgclid&__utmv=1.CafeExpress&__utmk=247836039


----------



## F1Wild

Andra said:


> sjc, Green Mountain Coffee carries the 24-packs of Chai Latte and they are reasonably priced, especially if you do their subscription thingy.
> http://www.greenmountaincoffee.com/Coffee/cafe-escapes-chai-latte-kcup?__utma=1.2472107619509247500.1260544071.1263996743.1269016066.3&__utmb=1.1.10.1269016066&__utmc=1&__utmx=-&__utmz=1.1269016066.3.3.utmgclid&__utmv=1.CafeExpress&__utmk=247836039


Thanks so much for the tip!


----------



## sjc

Andra said:


> sjc, Green Mountain Coffee carries the 24-packs of Chai Latte and they are reasonably priced, especially if you do their subscription thingy.
> http://www.greenmountaincoffee.com/Coffee/cafe-escapes-chai-latte-kcup?__utma=1.2472107619509247500.1260544071.1263996743.1269016066.3&__utmb=1.1.10.1269016066&__utmc=1&__utmx=-&__utmz=1.1269016066.3.3.utmgclid&__utmv=1.CafeExpress&__utmk=247836039


Thank you, thank you, thank you. It seems like I'm always thanking you. That's because you are such a wonderful person and always doing for others. I SO enjoyed the chai you sent me. I got smart and steeped the second one. Thanks again. You are an asset to this thread and these boards.
*
I just did the math* (F1Wild): BB&B with the 20% coupon is cheaper than Green Mountain with the club discount.
Calculated with 7% sales tax
BB&B comes to .5237055 cents each k cup and Green Mountain comes to a* whopping* .6888125 per k cup


----------



## sjc

*I just thought of something...*
BB & B prices must vary geographically:

K cups at my LOCAL BB & B are 9.99 per 18...and Specialty (chai, dark cocoa, etc...) 10.99 per 18

What are your local BB & B prices? Are they the same?


----------



## F1Wild

sjc said:


> I just did the math[/b] (F1Wild): BB&B with the 20% coupon is cheaper than Green Mountain with the club discount.
> Calculated with 7% sales tax
> BB&B comes to .5237055 cents each k cup and Green Mountain comes to a* whopping* .6888125 per k cup


Cheers for that math effort!!! I guess BB&B is the way to go...if you have a coupon!


----------



## CS

AddieLove said:


> If you haven't tried it yet, I absolutely recommend GM's Blueberry Coffee. It's not seasonal (thank God) and is absolutely my favourite. It's light and delicious, and I've heard if you add sugar and cream, it tastes just like a blueberry muffin. Of course, if you don't like blueberries, then ignore the recommendation.


I've been looking all over for this ever since you mentioned it, because it sounds like pure heaven on earth. 

Amazon has a 24-pack for $20. Well, maybe it's just me, but that doesn't seem like a remotely good price.

Also, they seem to have two different versions of blueberry from Green Mountain. Not sure if it's just a packaging change or what because the descriptions are exactly the same. Which one do you have?

















I struck out at BB&B, and the supermarket definitely doesn't carry anything this "exotic." Greenmountain.com has them for a fairly reasonable $13-something, but the shipping costs kill the deal IMO.

Where did you get yours from?

BTW, does anyone know if there are any apple ciders or caramel apple flavored k-cups?

I found one article about an apple crumble k-cup from Van Houtte, but it seems this variety is no longer being sold. 

http://www.singleservecoffee.com/archives/022256.php

If anyone can point me in the right direction, it'd be much appreciated.


----------



## sjc

CS said:


> I've been looking all over for this ever since you mentioned it, because it sounds like pure heaven on earth.
> 
> Amazon has a 24-pack for $20. Well, maybe it's just me, but that doesn't seem like a remotely good price.
> 
> Also, they seem to have two different versions of blueberry from Green Mountain. Not sure if it's just a packaging change or what because the descriptions are exactly the same. Which one do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I struck out at BB&B, and the supermarket definitely doesn't carry anything this "exotic." Greenmountain.com has them for a fairly reasonable $13-something, but the shipping costs kill the deal IMO.
> 
> Where did you get yours from?
> 
> BTW, does anyone know if there are any apple ciders or caramel apple flavored k-cups?
> 
> I found one article about an apple crumble k-cup from Van Houtte, but it seems this variety is no longer being sold.
> 
> http://www.singleservecoffee.com/archives/022256.php
> 
> If anyone can point me in the right direction, it'd be much appreciated.


I think we've created a monster...lol.
CS: The caramel apple sounds delicious. I know people who drink nothing but blueberry coffee. My husband actually loves blueberry beer. He'll pick up a six pack every now and then.
If you can't find caramel apple but you do find apple...just put a squirt of caramel syrup in it. I've done it before with other things. Good luck in your quest to try all flavors...


----------



## sem

If you are looking for the blueberry, try shoffee.com. They are reasonably priced and if you spend enough the shipping is free. (I think it is $50 but I can't remember) I bought 4 boxes the last time I bought from them.

It is great black and heaven with a bit of sugar and cream!


----------



## F1Wild

My no-nonsense/no flavor coffee husband LOVES the Blueberry coffee - go figure...


----------



## Andra

CS said:


> I struck out at BB&B, and the supermarket definitely doesn't carry anything this "exotic." Greenmountain.com has them for a fairly reasonable $13-something, but the shipping costs kill the deal IMO.
> 
> Where did you get yours from?


If you purchase four boxes from Greenmountain, shipping is free.


----------



## Addie

CS said:


> I've been looking all over for this ever since you mentioned it, because it sounds like pure heaven on earth.
> 
> Amazon has a 24-pack for $20. Well, maybe it's just me, but that doesn't seem like a remotely good price.
> 
> Also, they seem to have two different versions of blueberry from Green Mountain. Not sure if it's just a packaging change or what because the descriptions are exactly the same. Which one do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I struck out at BB&B, and the supermarket definitely doesn't carry anything this "exotic." Greenmountain.com has them for a fairly reasonable $13-something, but the shipping costs kill the deal IMO.
> 
> Where did you get yours from?
> 
> BTW, does anyone know if there are any apple ciders or caramel apple flavored k-cups?
> 
> I found one article about an apple crumble k-cup from Van Houtte, but it seems this variety is no longer being sold.
> 
> http://www.singleservecoffee.com/archives/022256.php
> 
> If anyone can point me in the right direction, it'd be much appreciated.


I'm definitely referring to the first K-Cup pictured. I don't think I've ever seen the other packaging before. Yeah, they don't have the blueberry in stock at BB&B. Although, I believe you can order them online from BB&B. So maybe there's a way to get them to send it to the store and then you can use coupons?
I didn't buy the blueberry k-cups. I bought the blueberry grounds from GM and just used the My K-Cup gadget I had bought. I only did that, though, because I was buying more of their coffee for a friend, and I wanted to see how I liked the gadget.
One of the cheapest places I've found K-Cups is at www.1quickcup.com. They sell 24 blueberry K-cups for $9.95. Although, you won't get free shipping unless you spend over $75. So it may not be worth it to you unless you're looking to buy a lot of different flavours.
www.bigcatcoffees.com is a bit more expensive ($10.95), but they have free shipping on orders over $50. Plus, you can put together sample boxes (5 flavours per box), so you can try a ton of new flavours with less risk.


----------



## GreenThumb

luvmy4brats said:


> Is the GFT all that Hhmm... Maybe I need to place an order before they run out. My favorite is Butter Toffee..


I just tried Butter Toffee yesterday. I had read mixed reviews, but after reading that it was not only okay, but an actual _favorite_ of someone's, I decided to give it a try. (I love BB&B!) Oh yummmmmmmm! I may even like it better than GFT. And Amazon offers this one on their "subscribe and save" program, which makes it only about 41 cents/cup. Thanks for posting what you did, Heather!


----------



## sjc

> which makes it only about 41 cents/cup.


Wow!! Now that is about the lowest I've seen. Especially when you compare the Green Mountain price (with discount) for Chai Latte at appx.
.63 (pre-tax) per K cup. That is significant!!!


----------



## katbird1

Oh, springtime - my favorite k-cup, Green Mtn. Island Coconut is back!  I look forward to this seasonal favorite every year.  Along with many boxes of that, I'll also be giving blueberry a try.  Yummmmmm.

Kathy


----------



## Ruby296

katbird1 said:


> Oh, springtime - my favorite k-cup, Green Mtn. Island Coconut is back! I look forward to this seasonal favorite every year. Along with many boxes of that, I'll also be giving blueberry a try. Yummmmmm.
> 
> Kathy


I got an email from Amazon about this flavor and I'm curious....can you describe the flavor for me? Is it really "coconutty"?


----------



## Kindled Spirit

I just got back from BB&B and if anyone is interested in the Mini Keurig they have it at a clearance price of 69.99 in black. So if you have a 20% off coupon this would be a really great buy.


----------



## SuziPatrick06

a little late to this topic...got my keurig at bb&b with coupons..love love love it..got the reusable k-cup along with it..i had like 5 coupons & bought variety pack of coffee..but my absolute favorite coffee is mudslide from gloria jeans..highly recommend it..if you can get it from an actual GJ store its cheaper than ordering online..also i love to use my reusable cup to brew my sleepytime tea..another thing i highly recommend..hope this was somewhat helpful


----------



## Addie

Ruby296 said:


> I got an email from Amazon about this flavor and I'm curious....can you describe the flavor for me? Is it really "coconutty"?


I'm also interested in how it tastes. I imagine I wouldn't care for it because I don't like the flavour of dried coconut (but oddly love fresh coconut), but I'm still curious.



Kindled Spirit said:


> I just got back from BB&B and if anyone is interested in the Mini Keurig they have it at a clearance price of 69.99 in black. So if you have a 20% off coupon this would be a really great buy.


Wow! That's a good deal!
Now would be a great time for people to try out Keurig. *enable* 



SuziPatrick06 said:


> a little late to this topic...got my keurig at bb&b with coupons..love love love it..got the reusable k-cup along with it..i had like 5 coupons & bought variety pack of coffee..but my absolute favorite coffee is mudslide from gloria jeans..highly recommend it..if you can get it from an actual GJ store its cheaper than ordering online..also i love to use my reusable cup to brew my sleepytime tea..another thing i highly recommend..hope this was somewhat helpful


Congrats on your purchase! I actually haven't used the My K-Cup for tea yet. Do you just place the bag in there and brew? Or are you using loose leaf? And if you're using loose leaf, how much are you putting in the My K-Cup?


----------



## katbird1

Ruby296 said:


> I got an email from Amazon about this flavor and I'm curious....can you describe the flavor for me? Is it really "coconutty"?


I'm sorry, I can't be very inventive in my description, but it is really "coconutty" , and IF you like coconut, the aroma is divine, and even after throwing the k-kup in the trash, when I lift the lid later I can still smell it. Ha, unless there is something really ripe in the can! My first cup that I had I thought nope, I won't be ordering this again. Then, the next morning I had another cup, and I was hooked. My mother would hate it, because she will not touch coconut. Actually, I've held off ordering blueberry because I just can't imagine coffee being blueberry-flavored. But, so many people love it that I will give it a try. If you like coconut, do try this flavor and see what you think.

Kathy


----------



## SuziPatrick06

AddieLove~ I personally use 2 tea bags & i cut them open & pour loose leaves into filter..now DH just put the tea bags in without the little filter..I think using the loose tea gives it a better taste..hope this was helpful to you.


----------



## Addie

SuziPatrick06 said:


> AddieLove~ I personally use 2 tea bags & i cut them open & pour loose leaves into filter..now DH just put the tea bags in without the little filter..I think using the loose tea gives it a better taste..hope this was helpful to you.


Yes, it was! Thank you! I'll have to try that next time. 

I just got an e-mail from Keurig about their new Rev Coffees. http://www.keurig.com/KCupResults.asp?CoffeeType=Energy&mscsid=GDS2440QB2C89L3B63DTP14NRKA05T39
It has 40% more coffee and guarana and ginseng added.


----------



## CS

Kindled Spirit said:


> I just got back from BB&B and if anyone is interested in the Mini Keurig they have it at a clearance price of 69.99 in black. So if you have a 20% off coupon this would be a really great buy.


My sister actually got this model for me *right before* the price drop. I went into a BB&B and saw it was suddenly $20 cheaper than what she paid. Luckily, she had no problem getting the difference refunded back to her. 

Yes, it's definitely a GREAT buy - ESPECIALLY if you have a 20% off coupon.

With all the money you're saving, I recommend splurging an extra $15 on the My K-Cup attachment, which lets you brew any coffee you want from anywhere. It takes the guesswork out of mixing. I get a perfect cup every time now, which wasn't the case with my Cuisinart. I made some Tim Horton's (a famous Canadian coffee chain) last week and I could feel the snowfall!


----------



## nateut

Looks like they announced the replacement for the Mini... the Mini Plus!

http://www.keurig.com/MINIPlusBlack.asp

I wouldn't mind having one of these for my office/vacation, but that said I'm still working one of the bigger models for my home... it's on our wedding registry, and if I don't happen to get it as a gift, I'll be heading to store to get one ASAP. =)


----------



## Addie

nateut said:


> Looks like they announced the replacement for the Mini... the Mini Plus!
> 
> http://www.keurig.com/MINIPlusBlack.asp
> 
> I wouldn't mind having one of these for my office/vacation, but that said I'm still working one of the bigger models for my home... it's on our wedding registry, and if I don't happen to get it as a gift, I'll be heading to store to get one ASAP. =)


Oh, darn it. I don't need a new mini. I don't need a new mini. I don't need a new mini ... This chant is becoming my theme on this board. Only the item changes. 

KindleBoards Keurig links!
Keurig brewing system (all models) | B70 (Platinum) | B60 | B40 | B30 | Keurig K-Cups (sort: best-selling)


----------



## CS

nateut said:


> Looks like they announced the replacement for the Mini... the Mini Plus!
> 
> http://www.keurig.com/MINIPlusBlack.asp
> 
> I wouldn't mind having one of these for my office/vacation, but that said I'm still working one of the bigger models for my home... it's on our wedding registry, and if I don't happen to get it as a gift, I'll be heading to store to get one ASAP. =)


What is the difference between the Mini and the Mini Plus? If I'm reading this correctly, the new Mini Plus has adjustable cup sizes now?

That is a nice feature to have, but since I only use one type of cup, I'm okay with the regular Mini for now.

How big is a 10-ounce cup anyway? From doing a google search, it doesn't seem to be as big as the next size up I'd want (those longer travel mugs). Anyone know for sure? I'm obviously not in the market for another Keurig now, but I'm just curious for the future.


----------



## lynninva

The old mini only brewed an 8 oz cup, but you could put in less water if you wanted to.  The instructions for the mini plus on the Keurig site state there there is an indicator in the water reservoir to show how much water you have added.  

I don't think the 10 oz is that different; it might be good if you want your coffee a little bit weaker.  I think most travel mugs are at least 12 oz, and some are 16-20 oz.  

My DH just bought me the mini for my b-day from the BB&B clearance.  I thought it would be nice to have when travelling, because I have gotten spoiled with my Platinum Keurig.  I could not make a decent pot of coffee at the beach house we rented last summer.  And we were planning a trip to Ohio & can't usually get a good cup of caffeinated coffee at my parent's house.  

I used a dark or bold k-cup & ran it through twice with a little less water of water to fill a very large mug.  It does not support a very tall travel mug, but you can get creative there also.


----------



## Ruby296

katbird1 said:


> I'm sorry, I can't be very inventive in my description, but it is really "coconutty" , and IF you like coconut, the aroma is divine, and even after throwing the k-kup in the trash, when I lift the lid later I can still smell it. Ha, unless there is something really ripe in the can! My first cup that I had I thought nope, I won't be ordering this again. Then, the next morning I had another cup, and I was hooked. My mother would hate it, because she will not touch coconut. Actually, I've held off ordering blueberry because I just can't imagine coffee being blueberry-flavored. But, so many people love it that I will give it a try. If you like coconut, do try this flavor and see what you think.
> 
> Kathy


thank you very much, you described it fine! I do like coconut so I think I will give this a whirl


----------



## CS

lynninva said:


> I don't think the 10 oz is that different; it might be good if you want your coffee a little bit weaker. I think most travel mugs are at least 12 oz, and some are 16-20 oz.


There goes my gadget envy for the upgraded Mini.  I am happy with the size I can use now, and the next size up that I'd want is apparently unsupported. Do *any* of the Keurigs support travel mugs?



> I used a dark or bold k-cup & ran it through twice with a little less water of water to fill a very large mug. It does not support a very tall travel mug, but you can get creative there also.


Can you run it through twice with the same k-cup?

In fact, are k-cups reusable in general?

Obviously I don't mean waiting a day between using the same k-cup, but can you use the same k-cup within a short timeframe?


----------



## lynninva

There is some info earlier in this thread about some options to re-use kcups; I think one option was called k-cap.  I sometimes use the same kcup twice to make a larger cup of coffee at one setting.  I think the second time is weaker; some people recommended using a smaller cup size for the second use.

DH uses a travel mug everyday.  We have the Platinum B70 brewer; it has a 12 oz brew option.  The drip tray is removable to allow for a taller cup.  I bought ours in May, prior to the bad batch that seems to have generated problems for the people buying that model this winter.

You could try using the same kcup again later if you want to experiment.  Worst case, you won't like the coffee & will need to brew a new cup with a fresh kcup.


----------



## sjc

Am I bad?  I talked a lady into a Keurig at Target today...she was sort of looking at the mini; by the time I was done she ended up with the Special Edition.


----------



## rho

sjc said:


> Am I bad? I talked a lady into a Keurig at Target today...she was sort of looking at the mini; by the time I was done she ended up with the Special Edition.


I think she is going to love it myself.

Does anyone know how to empty the big Keurigs (I think B70 or 60 - the one in BJ's) I was thinking it would be perfect to take when we go to Ocean City next month - they have a Mr Coffee in the room but it is a pain to fill (under the cabinet and they didn't leave enough room for the water to go in well.) And it would be so easy to just use mine with my coffee.... But I am afraid of spilling water from in it in the car and getting things wet and maybe ruining the electronics in it too....


----------



## F1Wild

sjc said:


> Am I bad? I talked a lady into a Keurig at Target today...she was sort of looking at the mini; by the time I was done she ended up with the Special Edition.


Ooh, so you're a remote enabler also?


----------



## GreenThumb

rho said:


> I think she is going to love it myself.
> 
> Does anyone know how to empty the big Keurigs (I think B70 or 60 - the one in BJ's) I was thinking it would be perfect to take when we go to Ocean City next month - they have a Mr Coffee in the room but it is a pain to fill (under the cabinet and they didn't leave enough room for the water to go in well.) And it would be so easy to just use mine with my coffee.... But I am afraid of spilling water from in it in the car and getting things wet and maybe ruining the electronics in it too....


Someone on the K-Cup Exchange (yahoo group) just talked about this the other day. She says she empties the water tank, reaches inside to hold up the mechanism that tells the machine whether there is water inside or not, so it thinks it has water, and then brews cups until it runs out. Hope that helps!


----------



## rho

GreenThumb said:


> Someone on the K-Cup Exchange (yahoo group) just talked about this the other day. She says she empties the water tank, reaches inside to hold up the mechanism that tells the machine whether there is water inside or not, so it thinks it has water, and then brews cups until it runs out. Hope that helps!


thanks - I will try that - I don't want to buy a mini for the few trips I take (wish hubby liked it more I could justify it then - he could take it on his trips) This way I can have as many coffees a day as I like and still have my decaf at night too --


----------



## sjc

> Ooh, so you're a remote enabler also? Grin


Guilty as charged.

I told her to get it at BJ's because you get 72 Kcups with the unit.
She said she only drinks Starbucks...so I handed her the filter accessory and said...enjoy. I told her she could have all the Starbucks she wants. I thought she was going to jump in my arms she was so excited!!

She is either Loving me or Hating me right now.


----------



## F1Wild

I can't believe I'm the first to post this...

I got an email from QVC today for an upcoming Keurig Today's Special Value that you can order in advance - the Keurig Personal Brewer Plus 24 K-Cups & My K-Cup Filter for $89.76 or 3 easy payment of $29.92. They offer 5 colors - Black, Blue, Platinum, Red & White. 
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.K28004.promo.RB2.cm_scid.mail?cm_ven=APTSV&cm_cat=KEURIG0310&cm_pla=MAIN&cm_ite=K28004


----------



## Sendie

F1Wild said:


> I can't believe I'm the first to post this...
> 
> I got an email from QVC today for an upcoming Keurig Today's Special Value that you can order in advance - the Keurig Personal Brewer Plus 24 K-Cups & My K-Cup Filter for $89.76 or 3 easy payment of $29.92. They offer 5 colors - Black, Blue, Platinum, Red & White.
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.K28004.promo.RB2.cm_scid.mail?cm_ven=APTSV&cm_cat=KEURIG0310&cm_pla=MAIN&cm_ite=K28004


I am SO tempted to order this, I love the red one! Did you get one?


----------



## sjc

I love the red one too. In the you may also like section to the right:  I have that spinning K carousel.
Yesterday at the local supermarket:  I bought a k-box of 12 and the receipt printed a coupon 1.50 off next.  So I got back in line with another.


----------



## F1Wild

Sendie said:


> I am SO tempted to order this, I love the red one! Did you get one?


Nope, we have the TSV from the holidays and as I'm not such a coffee drinker the one is plenty. I saw this email and thought many on the KBs would be interested.


----------



## Someone Nameless

QVC has the Keurig as Today's Special Value. If you are interested, you better act fast.

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.K28004.cm_scid.mail?cm_ven=DAILYTSV&cm_cat=STANDARD&cm_pla=TSV&cm_ite=ART


----------



## F1Wild

I was flipping channels and saw the Keurig on QVC.  They also had several deals on K-Cups and a super-duper foam/frother thing.  I hope those wanting one took advantage of the deal!!


----------



## hudsonam

We just got an email with a coupon for two free boxes of k-cups, because our first machine broke! DH chose Coffee People Kona Blend Island Style and I chose a flavored coffee variety pack by Green Mountain. I can't wait to try the blueberry!


----------



## sjc

I saw the QVC thing too:
BJ's wholesale is still the sweetest deal...$139 for the Special Edition and 72 Kcups!!
http://shop.bjs.com/Keurig-Single-Serve-Gourmet-Coffee-Brewing-System-with-72-K-Cups-Coffee--Tea---Espresso_stcVVproductId73463527VVcatId428476VVviewprod.htm

Coupon: Wish they would send me one!!


----------



## sem

Blueberry is my absolute favorite!!! (makes the house smell good, too)


----------



## rho

I'm sitting down with a cup of Kona right now - I normally don't do regular this late - but it is 40 and rainy and bleech outside and I don't think there is more than one spot on my body that isn't aching and yelling at me and dang it I want it and I'm going to dip some Oreos in it too ...... I love my Keurig


----------



## GreenThumb

Amazon has some Van Houtte flavors on sale right now under Managers Specials:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_n_3?rh=n%3A16310101%2Cn%3A!51536011%2Cn%3A1266153011%2Cn%3A491297011%2Cn%3A16318031%2Cn%3A2251596011&bbn=1266153011&ie=UTF8&qid=1270915875&rnid=491297011 

I'm sure there's a way to make that link so that Kindleboards gets a bit, but I don't know how. Anyway, Praline Pecan is $18.06/48 cups, Hazelnut and Irish Cream are $16.70, and several non-flavored are either $15.35 or $16.70. Pretty good deal! I don't know how long they are on special. I grabbed some Praline Pecan to try.


----------



## egh34

Ok, help needed!

My Keurig is "sighing". Every few minutes it seems to "sigh" or release air from some where. Any ideas??


----------



## HeatherMatthews

I have a Keurig, I'm actually obsessed with my coffeemaker - I laughed when I saw this thread, I wouldn't have expected to find it here. I usually just buy the coffee but now and then I also buy the k-packs of green chai tea - it's gentle but really good. And I just bought the little mini-filter so I can use any type of coffee. It works pretty well but it's not as good as my usual setup. The coffeemaker is so convenienct - if you don't have a lot of patience  it's instant gratification!


----------



## Addie

GreenThumb said:


> Amazon has some Van Houtte flavors on sale right now under Managers Specials:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_n_3?rh=n%3A16310101%2Cn%3A!51536011%2Cn%3A1266153011%2Cn%3A491297011%2Cn%3A16318031%2Cn%3A2251596011&bbn=1266153011&ie=UTF8&qid=1270915875&rnid=491297011
> 
> I'm sure there's a way to make that link so that Kindleboards gets a bit, but I don't know how. Anyway, Praline Pecan is $18.06/48 cups, Hazelnut and Irish Cream are $16.70, and several non-flavored are either $15.35 or $16.70. Pretty good deal! I don't know how long they are on special. I grabbed some Praline Pecan to try.


Wow. Those are some great deals! Thanks!



egh34 said:


> Ok, help needed!
> 
> My Keurig is "sighing". Every few minutes it seems to "sigh" or release air from some where. Any ideas??


I have no idea about this, and I hope someone can help. BUT I just wanted to respond so you can respond and reach 1000 posts! Uhh ... although I haven't added anything for you to respond ... how about ... Which model do you have? 



HeatherMatthews said:


> I have a Keurig, I'm actually obsessed with my coffeemaker - I laughed when I saw this thread, I wouldn't have expected to find it here. I usually just buy the coffee but now and then I also buy the k-packs of green chai tea - it's gentle but really good. And I just bought the little mini-filter so I can use any type of coffee. It works pretty well but it's not as good as my usual setup. The coffeemaker is so convenienct - if you don't have a lot of patience  it's instant gratification!


Welcome to the coffee addict's corner!  Which model do you have?
Yeah, I do like the little filter thing I bought, but it's just not as quick and easy to clean. I still haven't decided if I'm going to buy only coffee by the pound from GM or just get it in those adorable little cups. I mean, the K-Cups aren't as good for the environment, but they keep the coffee fresh longer! 

KindleBoards Keurig links!
Keurig brewing system (all models) | B70 (Platinum) | B60 | B40 | B30 | Keurig K-Cups (sort: best-selling)


----------



## egh34

[quote I have no idea about this, and I hope someone can help. BUT I just wanted to respond so you can respond and reach 1000 posts! Uhh ... although I haven't added anything for you to respond ... how about ... Which model do you have? 
[/quote]

You crack me up!! So to honor you, and well, me too, I will reply! Thanks for noticing the 1000th post!! Didn't think I was that prolific, but since I have been on hear a little over a year, then HURRAY ME!!  

And to answer your question I have the in-between model. Not the expensive one, but it has 3 different cup settings. But I have had it over a year also, and I love it...except for the "sighing" stuff right now. It seems to actually be breathing...


----------



## Addie

egh34 said:


> You crack me up!! So to honor you, and well, me too, I will reply! Thanks for noticing the 1000th post!! Didn't think I was that prolific, but since I have been on hear a little over a year, then HURRAY ME!!
> 
> And to answer your question I have the in-between model. Not the expensive one, but it has 3 different cup settings. But I have had it over a year also, and I love it...except for the "sighing" stuff right now. It seems to actually be breathing...


Yay! Congratulations! And look at that, you managed to hit 1000 in the delicious coffee thread. Mission accomplished. 

But uhh on topic with the breathing Keurig: I have never heard of that before. It's not a filter issue, is it? Like maybe it's clogged up a bit and the water is having difficulty getting through? I'm making that up because I've just got the mini and don't have a filter or anything.


----------



## sjc

UPDATE:

My REPLACEMENT unit is now acting up.  Shutting off randomly and dispensing incorrect amounts; same as my original unit.  I have a call in to Keurig; however I ended up working today...my normal day off.  I'm not sure if there will be a return call on my machine when I get home.


----------



## Addie

sjc said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> My REPLACEMENT unit is now acting up. Shutting off randomly and dispensing incorrect amounts; same as my original unit. I have a call in to Keurig; however I ended up working today...my normal day off. I'm not sure if there will be a return call on my machine when I get home.


Oh geez. So sorry to hear that. How hard can it be for Keurig to figure out the problem and stop sending out defective units? They're really hurting themselves with this.
Keep us updated!


----------



## Bumper

Keurig replaced my pot for free about a month ago.
today they emailed  me a code for 2 free boxes shipped.
I ordered the revv and the coconut one someone posted about.


----------



## ellesu

Anyone else see the Keurig last night on A&E's Runaway Squad? The Keurig was in their office and one of the guys (retired NYPD detective) was complaining about how weak his coffee was.  The camera showed a picture of the coffee as it streamed out of the unit and it did look watery to me - but I use an extra bold roast and rarely use the largest cup setting with that.  Maybe we should write in and recommend some bolder roasts? I mean, variety's one of the points of this wonderful little machine, huh?


----------



## Addie

LOL! I totally agree. I haven't tried any bold roasts, but I bet they'd like Coffee People Donut Shop.


----------



## Graham Storrs

I am a big cappucino fan and have my own machine. I used to work in the city and bought several cups a day. Since I moved to the country and started working from home, I just had to have my own supply handy.


----------



## donna callea

I'm new to this thread, but I'm glad to see there are so many Keurig fans.  My husband had been wanting one for a while, so we finally bought one about a month ago and love it.  The only thing is, the K-cups are so expensive.  Seems like we buy two boxes of 18 at BB&B every other week. I usually have 20 percent off coupons, so each box ends up costing $7.99.  We're thinking of buying online, but haven't gotten around to checking out the best deals.  Plus my husband is pretty fussy about his java.  He likes Emeril's Big Easy Bold, and we get Donut House Decaf for my father-in-law who lives with us.  As for me, I'm easy. Not to mention a cheap date.  I make tea with the Keurig by leaving the k-cup holder empty and putting a regular old tea bag in my mug.


----------



## Bumper

I love the prices on amazon you can get really great deals


----------



## sjc

Donna:


> As for me, I'm easy. Not to mention a cheap date. I make tea with the Keurig by leaving the k-cup holder empty and putting a regular old tea bag in my mug.


Ditto
and the Chai Latte
I agree; It can be very expensive. My brother and I figured it out at 2 cups per day; it is easy to spend close to $500 per year and that's limiting yourself to the two cups. However; 2 cups of Doughnut Shop (as in real Doughnut Shop) can be $1500 per year at two cups per day.


----------



## hudsonam

I ordered a box of the dark hot chocolate, but I'm disappointed.   I gave it a couple tries, but I just don't like it.


----------



## donna callea

Chai latte?  Mmmm.  Sounds good.


----------



## GreenThumb

donna callea said:


> The only thing is, the K-cups are so expensive. Seems like we buy two boxes of 18 at BB&B every other week. I usually have 20 percent off coupons, so each box ends up costing $7.99. We're thinking of buying online, but haven't gotten around to checking out the best deals.


Every Friday, Amazon seems to have something on sale. On their home page, in the center, click on "Today's Deals" and then "Friday Sale" (I think those are the titles.) Last Friday, they had Gloria Jean's Butter Toffee on sale for $20, then you could save 15% with "subscribe and save", plus they have a special going right now for another 10% off select k-cups, including that one. I got 48 k-cups for $15. Woo hoo! So check Amazon for the Friday Sale, and also keep watch on the prices of the k-cups, because sometimes they have them on Manager's Special, too. I got some Van Houtte last week for $15 and $18 on a Manager's Special.

Good luck!


----------



## donna callea

Wow, those are good deals, Linda.  I'll be sure to check out the Amazon sales tomorrow.


----------



## GreenThumb

I got my Van Houtte Praline Pecan. Wow, I really like it. It's so smooth, and the praline flavor isn't over the top. It's still on sale for $18.06/48 cups.

Today's Friday Sale at Amazon is Gloria Jean's Hazelnut and also Coffee People Wake-Up Call, both the frustration-free packaging 50 cups for $19.50. That's $0.39/cup. But wait, there's more! Both also qualify for their 10% off deal with KCUP5499 code, so that would be $17.55 or $0.35/cup. But wait, there's even more! If you also choose "subscribe & save", you get 15% more off, so 25% off altogether, and now it's $14.62 or $0.29/cup!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Friday-Sale/b/ref=sv_gb_3?ie=UTF8&node=548166&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## JetJammer

Even though I'm not a coffee drinker, I just purchased a Keurig Mini (B30) to use for company.  They've come out with an improved model (B31), so Bed Bath and Beyond had the old ones on clearance for $50, $40 if you have one of their 20% off coupons.

If you go to the Keurig website (www.keurig.com) and register your brewer, you get an instant coupon for buy two boxes, get two free.  They also included free shipping and an additional 10% off as a *coffee club purchase* or some such thing, making the boxes quite reasonable.  They had a large selection of both coffee and tea to choose from, including several sample box options.

I didn't realize there was a brewer version with an iced tea option, or I might have looked into it.  So far I've used my Mini several times to make a cup of hot tea, then poured it into a glass of ice to make iced tea.  I ordered two sample boxes of tea along with two sample coffees with my coupon, so I'm busy searching for the tea that makes the best iced tea.  So far my favorite is Bigelow Orange Spice!


----------



## hudsonam

Wow, I just had my first cup of blueberry coffee, and I can't believe it - it's really good! I had a hard time imagining it, but it is yummy!


----------



## Bumper

that limited edition coconut is wonderful.


----------



## sjc

Keurig said my replacement for my replacement will take about 2 weeks.  Maybe third time will be a charm...I hope.


----------



## F1Wild

My hubby just informed me that the replacement Keurig is now acting up - making weird noises and shutting down.  Do we phone Keurig again or give up?


----------



## sjc

F1Wild said:


> My hubby just informed me that the replacement Keurig is now acting up - making weird noises and shutting down. Do we phone Keurig again or give up?


I'm going to keep going until they get it right. or Until they tell me they can't replace it anymore. Then I will tell them, fine...give me my money back. This will be my 3rd unit.


----------



## ellesu

Don't know if it's been mentioned, but....Van Houtte Spicy Mayan Chocolate is delish! And I don't usually care for flavored coffees because the roasts are usually too light for my taste.  Yummy iced, too.


----------



## loca

I'm supposed to get one as a gift soon...Hssh, its supposed to be a secret


----------



## F1Wild

sjc said:


> I'm going to keep going until they get it right. or Until they tell me they can't replace it anymore. Then I will tell them, fine...give me my money back. This will be my 3rd unit.


Will probably do the same. Cheers!

KindleBoards Keurig links!
Keurig brewing system (all models) | B70 (Platinum) | B60 | B40 | B30 | Keurig K-Cups (sort: best-selling)


----------



## hudsonam

F1Wild said:


> My hubby just informed me that the replacement Keurig is now acting up - making weird noises and shutting down. Do we phone Keurig again or give up?


You should get a replacement, but in the meantime, try giving the machine a wack on the top, back, right corner when it acts up. That's what my BIL does with our defective unit that we gave him to see if he could fix and get any use out of. So far, he hasn't had to do an actual fix (he says its the water pump or something along those lines).


----------



## sjc

*hudsonam:* I assume you mean right as in (left when the machine is* facing*) you?...as in behind the water reservoir if you are looking at the front. Yes?


----------



## hudsonam

sjc said:


> *hudsonam:* I assume you mean right as in (left when the machine is* facing*) you?...as in behind the water reservoir if you are looking at the front. Yes?


No, actually, on the right hand side as you are facing the machine, directly behind the screen (at least on the B77).  He says to give it a wack on top right behind the screen. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## F1Wild

hudsonam said:


> You should get a replacement, but in the meantime, try giving the machine a wack on the top, back, right corner when it acts up. That's what my BIL does with our defective unit that we gave him to see if he could fix and get any use out of. So far, he hasn't had to do an actual fix (he says its the water pump or something along those lines).


Ah, like what our parents used to do to the TV when the bunny ears were not effective??


----------



## Ruby296

My second Platinum machine is acting up after only a month.  I called Keurig and they are sending yet another one...I am starting to lose faith in these machines though.  This will be our 3rd one in just over a year.  The CS guy also told me I had to mail the k-cup holder part to them at an address in Georgia.  Has anyone else had to do this?


----------



## NogDog

Ruby296 said:


> My second Platinum machine is acting up after only a month. I called Keurig and they are sending yet another one...I am starting to lose faith in these machines though. This will be our 3rd one in just over a year. The CS guy also told me I had to mail the k-cup holder part to them at an address in Georgia. Has anyone else had to do this?


Are you by any chance using the water filter attachment (not sure if it's available for the platinum or not)? I've read in a couple of places that at least some models do not work well with it, as it puts too great a strain on the pump. After getting a replacement for my Keurig, I did not install the water filter I'd had on my first unit and instead have gone with a filter on my kitchen sink's faucet.

And yes, I have heard of people being asked to just return the K-cup holder, though in my case they did not (but it was just after Xmas when I returned it, so they may have been feeling too busy to bother?).


----------



## Ruby296

No, we aren't using any attachments, just the machine as it comes straight out of the box.  The CS guy said the return was necessary to confirm ownership, but I thought that the serial # did that.  I will dutifully send back their requested part and cross my fingers this is the end!


----------



## sjc

> My second Platinum machine is acting up after only a month. I called Keurig and they are sending yet another one...I am starting to lose faith in these machines though. This will be our 3rd one in just over a year. The CS guy also told me I had to mail the k-cup holder part to them at an address in Georgia. Has anyone else had to do this?


This will be my third since DECEMBER...Shuts off randomly and dispenses incorrect amounts. I have to send the center part in to a Georgia address within 30 days or they will charge me for the replacement unit. I'm waiting until the replacement comes first; then I will send in the piece.


----------



## sharyn

Bummer on all the problems! I've had my B66 (I think??) since December of 2008 and never had a single problem with it.  And, believe me, it gets A LOT of use.


----------



## Crystalmes

I got mine in January.. so far no issues. My friend had one though and they replaced hers as well. 

I just ordered a purrfect pack, I love the coconut coffee!!!


----------



## Ruby296

sjc said:


> This will be my third since DECEMBER...Shuts off randomly and dispenses incorrect amounts. I have to send the center part in to a Georgia address within 30 days or they will charge me for the replacement unit. I'm waiting until the replacement comes first; then I will send in the piece.


Yes, that is exactly what I'm doing too. The CS guy neglected to tell me that I'd be charged for the replacement though.....


----------



## Bumper

my 4 week old pot is messed up it will make a cup then keep saying not ready and it wont take in any water. saturday when i called he told me to shut it remove the water tank replace the tank and push down it worked two times after that then keeps doing the same thing. i called keurig this morning and they said they will send out a replacement in a few weeks and to send in the kup holder. this is the 2nd machine they have to replace both B66 models i got at sams. she is sending me 2 free boxes of coffee.
i also wont send in the kup holder until i get my new pot.


----------



## Angela

sjc said:


> This will be my third since DECEMBER...Shuts off randomly and dispenses incorrect amounts. I have to send the center part in to a Georgia address within 30 days or they will charge me for the replacement unit. I'm waiting until the replacement comes first; then I will send in the piece.


Sorry to hear you are still having issues with your Keurig. My first machine had the same issues and after replacement things have been fine. I was using filtered water from my refrigerator to make coffee and sometimes bottled water. We have such hard water here that is was suspected that even with filtering, the hard was still too hard for the coffee maker. With my replacement machine I have been using distilled water at the suggestion of the Keurig technician. I have had no problems since.


----------



## hudsonam

F1Wild said:


> Ah, like what our parents used to do to the TV when the bunny ears were not effective??


Exactly!!


----------



## rho

anyone have an issue where occasionally (very occasionally) it will brew but nothing comes out - then I turn it off and turn it on and make the smallest cup and the original AND the smallest cup come out at the same time - - it isn't a huge problem as long as I remember to put a big cup under it ...


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE my Keurig! We had them at the newspaper I worked at and I told my mother about it. So she got me one for Christmas 2008. I use it several times every day, and not just for coffee, either! Sometimes in the evening I will enjoy a nice cup of tea (from a tea bag; I have green tea, but that is a late-morning pick me up if I do), and during the winter or a rainy day, I'll have a cup of hot cocoa.

I do not know how I survived without it. (Oh yeah, I drank instant, and that's only when I have a coffee emergency; read: no K Cups)

Right now I have Timothy's Breakfast Blend, but I'll be making a K Cup run within the next few days. I prefer the light to medium roasts, like Green Mountain Breakfast and Nantucket Blend, the Colombian Fair Trade Select and the Caribou Daybreak Blend.


----------



## lynninva

rho said:


> anyone have an issue where occasionally (very occasionally) it will brew but nothing comes out - then I turn it off and turn it on and make the smallest cup and the original AND the smallest cup come out at the same time - - it isn't a huge problem as long as I remember to put a big cup under it ...


I had a problem where it wasn't dispensing the correct amount. I think it was due to removing the water tank to fill it while the coffee was brewing; somehow it gets confused.


----------



## sjc

My replacement, replacement arrived today:  We'll see; maybe third time will be a charm.  I hope.  Keurig got smart and didn't send the samplers with it. (Darn)


----------



## Addie

sjc said:


> My replacement, replacement arrived today: We'll see; maybe third time will be a charm. I hope. Keurig got smart and didn't send the samplers with it. (Darn)


*fingers crossed*
They should give you free boxes of coffee for all the trouble their machines have caused.


----------



## rho

lynninva said:


> I had a problem where it wasn't dispensing the correct amount. I think it was due to removing the water tank to fill it while the coffee was brewing; somehow it gets confused.


I don't take the tank off when I refill it - I just open the top and pour more water in it ...


----------



## CS

I'm such a woman...

I got myself one of these because I have several boxes of k-cups now and it has all become a bit unwieldy to manage. 









_Note: I didn't take the picture, so I haven't tried most of the k-cups shown._

$20 at Bed Bath & Beyond.

BTW, I *finally* managed to get a box of the Green Mountain Blueberry k-cups!

YUM YUM YUM!!!!

Thank you to everyone who recommended it to me. It's pure heaven and quite possibly my favorite flavor now (along with Donut House's Chocolate Glazed Donut).


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> *fingers crossed*
> They should give you free boxes of coffee for all the trouble their machines have caused.


They don't seem to be very consistent; we got our second platinum brewer on Friday and it had the sampler box, plus we got 2 free 24 count boxes of our choice.


----------



## Addie

CS said:


> I'm such a woman...
> 
> I got myself one of these because I have several boxes of k-cups now and it has all become a bit unwieldy to manage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Note: I didn't take the picture, so I haven't tried most of the k-cups shown._
> 
> $20 at Bed Bath & Beyond.
> 
> BTW, I *finally* managed to get a box of the Green Mountain Blueberry k-cups!
> 
> YUM YUM YUM!!!!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who recommended it to me. It's pure heaven and quite possibly my favorite flavor now (along with Donut House's Chocolate Glazed Donut).


I've been eyeing one of those for a while, but I just don't have the counter space. Well, I do, but I hate cluttered counters. Although, despite my best efforts, this board has done just that.

I'm glad you like the blueberry! I'm so glad they took it off of their seasonal list.


----------



## CS

AddieLove said:


> I've been eyeing one of those for a while, but I just don't have the counter space. Well, I do, but I hate cluttered counters. Although, despite my best efforts, this board has done just that.
> 
> I'm glad you like the blueberry! I'm so glad they took it off of their seasonal list.


I obviously don't know the exact situation with your counters, but I can say that the k-cup carousel I got (pictured above) is surprisingly small. It might not take up nearly as much space as you're thinking.


----------



## Addie

CS said:


> I obviously don't know the exact situation with your counters, but I can say that the k-cup carousel I got (pictured above) is surprisingly small. It might not take up nearly as much space as you're thinking.


You're enabling me right now, aren't you? 

KindleBoards Keurig links!
Keurig brewing system (all models) | B70 (Platinum) | B60 | B40 | B30 | Keurig K-Cups (sort: best-selling)


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm a fan of JustOneCup.com on Facebook... they have quite a few different types of K Cups for sale. I have yet to try them out, but I'm really looking forward to doing it, especially if I can get a good deal.


----------



## CS

AddieLove said:


> You're enabling me right now, aren't you?


LMAO. All I'm saying is it doesn't hurt to go into Bed Bath & Beyond and check it out - especially if you have a 20% off or $5 off coupon. 

If I were you, I'd open one of the boxes right there and take out the carousel so you can see the exact size for yourself. Granted, that's probably not too kosher, but it's easy to pack back the way you found it.


----------



## Addie

CS said:


> LMAO. All I'm saying is it doesn't hurt to go into Bed Bath & Beyond and check it out - especially if you have a 20% off or $5 off coupon.
> 
> If I were you, I'd open one of the boxes right there and take out the carousel so you can see the exact size for yourself. Granted, that's probably not too kosher, but it's easy to pack back the way you found it.


When I get my next BB&B coupon, I might have to do that. *sigh* You win again this time, KB enablers.


----------



## sjc

CS said:


> LMAO. All I'm saying is it doesn't hurt to go into Bed Bath & Beyond and check it out - especially if you have a 20% off or $5 off coupon.
> 
> If I were you, I'd open one of the boxes right there and take out the carousel so you can see the exact size for yourself. Granted, that's probably not too kosher, but it's easy to pack back the way you found it.


My brother bought me mine for Christmas; doesn't take up much space at all and looks colorful when filled.


----------



## sem

Yes, I have the carousel and love it - now if I could organize the 20 boxes I have stashed in my spare room! 

CS, I'm glad that you like the blueberry - it is in my top 5! 

John V - now I'm going to have to go to Facebook to check out JustOneCup.com! I may never get ahead!


----------



## Angela

Saw a new coffee flavor at BB&B last Friday... Peach!! At first I thought it was tea, but nope, it is Peach flavored coffee. I didn't get it, I picked up a box of Coffee People's Donut Shop X Bold Coffee instead (I was out of that one) and with my $5 off coupon that made 4.99 for the box.   I also recently bought a carousel for my counter top, but mine is taller and black. I ordered it from Green Mountain. It holds 35 K cups. I will post a pic later.


----------



## sjc

My BB & B is still closed from the flooding we had....I'm dying for it to reopen!!


----------



## ak rain

who would you recommend to get k-cups on line?
Sylvia


----------



## Sean Sweeney

There's JustOneCup.com, coffeecow.com... just Google Keurig K Cups and I'm sure you'll find one that has a better deal than the others.


----------



## ak rain

i'll give that a try 
sylvia


----------



## GreenThumb

ak rain said:


> who would you recommend to get k-cups on line?
> Sylvia


I buy from Amazon. I have Amazon Prime, so shipping is always free, and that can save a bundle. The only problem is, they sell in 2 packages of 24--48 cups all together. So you'd better want a bunch of that flavor! They often have good Friday Sale deals, so I always check for those on Friday (click on "Today's Deals" at the top, and then "Friday Sale".)

I have also found that when I click on "Today's Deals" and scroll to the bottom (Your-name-here's Quick Picks), most days there will be k-cups there (usually $21.85 instead of $23, but every dollar helps!). Some brands have a "subscribe & save" option that saves you 15%. I get the "frustration free packaging" Gloria Jean's Hazelnut for my DH. It's $17.85/50 cups including shipping (subscribe & save). Last month, they had 25% off Gloria Jean's and Coffee People (with subscribe & save), and I got 50 Butter Toffee for $15. Woo hoooooo!


----------



## ak rain

thank you Green Thumb


----------



## Angela

I have ordered from Green Mountain, but shipping makes it kinda expensive. I have to drive to Tyler, TX (47 miles) or to Shreveport, LA (50 miles) to go to BB&B, but there are a couple of gourmet kitchen shops in town that carry a pretty good variety of K-cups and will do special orders.


----------



## ak rain

you have those options angela. i am land locked not roads out so shopping is by phone or internet and flown in.
sylvia


----------



## geoffthomas

Angela said:


> I have ordered from Green Mountain, but shipping makes it kinda expensive. I have to drive to Tyler, TX (47 miles) or to Shreveport, LA (50 miles) to go to BB&B, but there are a couple of gourmet kitchen shops in town that carry a pretty good variety of K-cups and will do special orders.


Angela,
If you join their Cafe club, and order 4 boxes at a time, the shipping is free (for ordering 4) they also knock off $1 per box as a member.
When you have been a member for a while, the amount knocked off goes up.

Just sayin.....


----------



## sem

I like shoffee.com. Was @ BB&B today and got the peach and the coconut. Am having the peach now - it is good but not as good as the blueberry. Also got ground tiramisu and butter scotch flavored coffee to use in the my k-cup at Marshall's. It was a coffee day!


----------



## CS

I can't imagine peach being good at all. I love the actual fruit, but as a coffee? What is it like?


----------



## sem

The nice thing about the flavored coffee, in my opinion, is that the aroma is there but the flavor is very subtle. I drink my coffee black and like the hint of flavor but without the sweetness. It is hard to describe - want me to send you a kup?


----------



## luvmy4brats

sem said:


> I like shoffee.com. Was @ BB&B today and got the peach and the coconut. Am having the peach now - it is good but not as good as the blueberry. Also got ground tiramisu and butter scotch flavored coffee to use in the my k-cup at Marshall's. It was a coffee day!


Peach?? I might have to try that.


----------



## Angela

CS said:


> I can't imagine peach being good at all. I love the actual fruit, but as a coffee? What is it like?


I have no idea... it seemed too weird for me to try!! I may check at Cook's Nook (gourmet kitchen shop) next time I am there to see if they are carrying it. They always put out the new flavors and you can make you a cup while shopping. That is how I get to sample most flavors.


----------



## Addie

I tried the peach, and I agree that it's definitely not as good as blueberry. I feel like the peach flavour is too artificial. You know those peaches in syrup in a can or plastic bottle? The flavour kind of reminds me of that but in a disturbing way, which is weird because I like those peaches out of a can. I don't despise it, but I doubt I will get another box. I've only tried it once, though, so maybe I'll change my mind?


----------



## sem

AddieLove - I'm with you. It was not love at first taste but since I have a whole box, I will try it again. If it really bothers me, I will cream and sugar it. I drink GOOD coffee black and cream and sugar helps get the not so good down! Some coffee is just a caffeine delivery system!


----------



## Addie

sem said:


> AddieLove - I'm with you. It was not love at first taste but since I have a whole box, I will try it again. If it really bothers me, I will cream and sugar it. I drink GOOD coffee black and cream and sugar helps get the not so good down! Some coffee is just a caffeine delivery system!


LOL We're like the same person. After drinking about half of it, I added milk and sugar. It did help a bit, but I'm like you and prefer my coffee black.


----------



## CS

To me, flavored coffees need cream and sugar to bring out their flavors.


----------



## sjc

My BB & B doesn't look like it is going to re-open anytime soon. It is completely gutted out from the flooding.

KindleBoards Keurig links!
Keurig brewing system (all models) | B70 (Platinum) | B60 | B40 | B30 | Keurig K-Cups (sort: best-selling)


----------



## NogDog

sjc said:


> My BB & B doesn't look like it is going to re-open anytime soon. It is completely gutted out from the flooding.


Are you in the Nashville area? Sounds like they're having a really rough time.  Hope you're making out OK?


----------



## ak rain

sadly, amazon well not ship k-cups to me probly because I am in Alaska. I did get some as I flew over to Juneau yesterday, and Costco is there
Sylvia


----------



## jrcalvo

I concur CS

Regular or Hazelnut (yay gloria jean!)... black, let it look at the sugar in fear, and an ice cube (i'm weird and like room temp coffee)

flavored... definitely whole milk/sugar


But it also could be when I drink it. Flavored coffee I usually only do at restaurants or cold days chilling on the couch.


----------



## Crystalmes

this past weekend my brewer started only giving me about an inch of coffee when I hit brew.. took 5 times to get a cup, I bought it at BJ's so I called and they are sending a new one with 2 boxes of coffee.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I had a coffee emergency on Sunday. No K Cups!!!


----------



## Angela

John Fitch V said:


> I had a coffee emergency on Sunday. No K Cups!!!


Yikes!! that is terrible! I had one on Sunday AM as well... Had plenty of K-cups, just no electricity!


----------



## GreenThumb

Well shoot, I've had my Special Edition (Bed, Bath & Beyond) for 2 months, and today, it exhibited the afore-mentioned (many times) shutting off by itself problem.  I called Keurig, and without any prompting, they said, "This problem isn't fixable.  I am sending you a new one, along with 2 free boxes of k-cups.  Which flavors would you like?"  

A couple of hours later, I was emailed a shipping notice, with an expected delivery date in 3 days.  Wow!  Great customer service!  I sure hope the new machine works okay, and I don't have to get a 3rd (or 4th....or 5th...) machine.  

In the meantime, I Googled and found a temporary solution that worked for me.  I took off the water reservoir, put it back on, turned the machine on, and it worked just fine.  (Based on others' experiences, though, I don't expect this success to last!)


----------



## Raffeer

OK thanks to all of you devils, ooops I mean enablers, out there. I made the decision to go Keurig. Ordered a Keurig B40 from Newegg (great price). UPS dropped it at my door and disappeared real fast. When I saw it I understood why. The box had been opened and now was closed with yellow tape. Lovely  .
So I called Newegg and after spending the afternoon arguing they will pick it up and refund the charge. A replacement would be be another two weeks and that would really drive me nuts.
I am now going to Bed Bath etc. for the machine. My question is what is the "special edition". Obviously I need to stay way from it. Is it the another name for the B40? 
I assume the B40 is the right choice here. It will only be used for two, or maximum three, cups a day. I'm a little leery of water sitting in the tank over night or do people just add water as needed?


----------



## sjc

Raffeer said:


> OK thanks to all of you devils, ooops I mean enablers, out there. I made the decision to go Keurig. Ordered a B40 from Newegg (great price). UPS dropped it at my door and disappeared real fast. When I saw it I understood why. The box had been opened and now was closed with yellow tape. Lovely  .
> So I called Newegg and after spending the afternoon arguing they will pick it up and refund the charge. A replacement would be be another two weeks and that would really drive me nuts.
> I am now going to Bed Bath etc. for the machine. My question is what is the "special edition". Obviously I need to stay way from it. Is it the another name for the B40?
> I assume the B40 is the right choice here. It will only be used for two, or maximum three, cups a day. I'm a little leery of water sitting in the tank over night or do people just add water as needed?


The only one that I know of to date with issues: The Platinum edition (B70) I am on my third one. If this one goes; I'm getting a refund and stepping down a notch.


----------



## GreenThumb

Raffeer said:


> My question is what is the "special edition". Obviously I need to stay way from it. Is it the another name for the B40?


The Special Edition is a B60 (or at least that's what my manual says). I love mine to pieces, so I hope I don't have to get it replaced again. I went back to my Senseo yesterday (before I found the temporary solution to "fix" my Keurig), and the opened package of pods I had were stale. Bleeeeccccchhhhh, what an awful cup of coffee!

While Googling, I found lots of stories from people with the Special Edition, the Platinum (B70) and Costco's B77. A few people reported that this is now a known problem in batches that were sent to BB&B and Costco, and very recently has been fixed. I don't know if any of that is true or not. I didn't read about any troubles with the B40. Congratulations on your purchase, and welcome to the k-cup addiction!


----------



## HappyGuy

Are there any other coffee makers out there that use the Keurig cups?


----------



## Raffeer

Hey Green Thumb Thanks for the info. Looks like a B40 is it then. Glad it comes with a sampler. I've read this entire thread and there are so many great sounding coffees out there. I'm not a fan of flavored coffee but blue berry sure sounded interesting. I'm off to BB&B tomorrow IF they get my a/c fixed in the AM (living in FL without an a/c at this time of year is not a good thing . If not I'll have to wait till Saturday.


----------



## CS

FearNot said:


> Are there any other coffee makers out there that use the Keurig cups?


This one does:

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=17189115


----------



## CS

I got this e-mailed to me:

http://www.icedkcups.com/

Iced Coffee K-Cups.

Only works with certain Keurig models though: The Elite B40, Special Edition, and B70


----------



## egh34

I have the cup and the tea. Figured if I wanted iced coffee, I would just brew regular coffee over ice. The tea is nice tho.


----------



## sjc

I tried the Celestial Sweet Lemon Black Tea:  
Not bad at all.  It is not sweet like the name indicates and it is not overpowered with lemon flavor.  I drink it plain; but some may want to add sugar; as the name has one believing that it is sweet.

So far my 3rd Platinum seems ok...but it is still too early to tell; as the other two gave me trouble around two months in.


----------



## Addie

The iced coffee and tea stuff makes me want to get a bigger brewer. 
Although, I guess I could just do it the hard way and brew regular coffee, wait for it to cool and ice it. That's pretty much what I do when I want to make iced tea.

I've been wanting to give the tea K-Cups a try. It's not that I don't love the loose-leaf teas I already have and my tea maker, but sometimes I just want a quick cup without the mess or the hassle. I might have to pick up a box next time I'm in BB&B.

SJC, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the third time really is the charm!


----------



## Addie

Oh, and I don't know if anyone got this email, but GM is selling Special Reserve Guatemala Chimaltenango.

The description is: Beautiful orange peel and cane sugar aromatics introduce a sherry-like sweetness in this exceptionally clean cup. Bright, sparkling acidity ends with a long, echoing finish.

The email says it has a limited supply. There's no K-Cup version, of course, but you can get the different grinds or whole bean.

Has anyone ever tried any of GM's special reserves? This is the first time I've received an email like this, and I'm really curious. Curious enough to consider buying it. Think it's worth it?
And if it is, which grind should I get to go along with my reusable K-Cup? Or should I buy whole bean and grind it myself? If so, how fine?  Think I've asked enough questions yet?


----------



## jsadd

Has anyone tried one of Wolfgang Puck's new K-cups? There are several of them.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I was about to ask if anyone got the e-mail for the iced coffee/iced tea K Cups, but I guess you all did... sweet. That's going to be huge. Hopefully they'll make the prices affordable on those, because I'd drink iced tea in the winter.


----------



## lynninva

You don't need a special setting or kcup for iced tea; I use regular tea kcups. I usually use a breakfast blend black tea because it is a little stronger. I've also used the decaf tea kcups. I brew mine on the 6 oz setting into a large plastic glass with ice. Then I just fill the glass with ice.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good to know for when I want that.


----------



## hudsonam

GreenThumb said:


> Well shoot, I've had my Special Edition (Bed, Bath & Beyond) for 2 months, and today, it exhibited the afore-mentioned (many times) shutting off by itself problem. I called Keurig, and without any prompting, they said, "This problem isn't fixable. I am sending you a new one, along with 2 free boxes of k-cups. Which flavors would you like?"
> 
> A couple of hours later, I was emailed a shipping notice, with an expected delivery date in 3 days. Wow! Great customer service! I sure hope the new machine works okay, and I don't have to get a 3rd (or 4th....or 5th...) machine.
> 
> In the meantime, I Googled and found a temporary solution that worked for me. I took off the water reservoir, put it back on, turned the machine on, and it worked just fine. (Based on others' experiences, though, I don't expect this success to last!)


You can also give the back right corner a whack (on top).  We gave my BIL our defective one, and this has been his solution and it's worked every time.


----------



## Andra

DH got some of the iced tea k-cups last year.  Then he didn't care for them.
The boxes are pretty full - I can do accurate counts when I get home.  But if anyone wants them, I'll send them to you for the cost of shipping.
I think they are Sweet Raspberry and Sweet Peach.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

hudsonam said:


> You can also give the back right corner a whack (on top).  We gave my BIL our defective one, and this has been his solution and it's worked every time.


The technical term is "percussive maintenance."



KindleBoards Keurig links!
Keurig brewing system (all models) | B70 (Platinum) | B60 | B40 | B30 | Keurig K-Cups (sort: best-selling)


----------



## Raffeer

For what it's worth you can also make incredible ice coffee with the Keurig. I fill a large glass with ice, empty a "sweet 'n low on top of the ice and select the smallest (on mine 6oz) size. The coffee, amd I've used several types, is great.


----------



## NogDog

I just made some iced tea with my Keurig for the first time tonight. Quite tasty, and way better than the powdered stuff. (I used my Twining decaf breakfast tea.) Only down-side is that I used a lot of ice cubes in the end: 8 or 9, I think.


----------



## sjc

Gosh I miss my Bed Bath and Beyond.  Stores are slowly starting to re-open since floods 3 months ago.  Sports Authority reopened and Target 2 is scheduled for the weekend. (Target 1 is booming with Target 2 closed)  B B & B better hurry up!!!


----------



## Addie

sjc said:


> Gosh I miss my Bed Bath and Beyond. Stores are slowly starting to re-open since floods 3 months ago. Sports Authority reopened and Target 2 is scheduled for the weekend. (Target 1 is booming with Target 2 closed) B B & B better hurry up!!!


Is your latest Keurig machine still working out okay? My fingers are crossed, and I'm knocking on wood for you!
I hope your BB&B gets up and running again soon! Do they have a scheduled date planned to reopen?
Does your Target have K-Cups? I don't know if mine does, but our local grocery store does. I was really surprised by that. Of course, they're not as cheap as I can get them at BB&B with coupon. And there's not much of a variety. But I'm thrilled to see them there anyway.


----------



## sjc

AddieLove said:


> Is your latest Keurig machine still working out okay? My fingers are crossed, and I'm knocking on wood for you!
> I hope your BB&B gets up and running again soon! Do they have a scheduled date planned to reopen?
> Does your Target have K-Cups? I don't know if mine does, but our local grocery store does. I was really surprised by that. Of course, they're not as cheap as I can get them at BB&B with coupon. And there's not much of a variety. But I'm thrilled to see them there anyway.


B B & B is going to open soon but in a temporary location until the regular building is repaired. Says coming soon...
Target has some K-cups but very limited. Kohls has some but no big bargain. B B & B is best with 20%. I ended up ordering through B B & B online with free shipping. Still; I miss the actual store.

So far so good with the new one: Received May 1st...BUT the other two started acting up the third month in...So we'll see. Thanks for asking.


----------



## MAGreen

So, I finally decided that I need a Keurig, which one should I get? I drink 4-6 cups a day and my husband and I never drink the same thing so I end up making two pots. I figure this will work better for us, especially since my current coffee maker is starting to burrn my coffee. I am about to comb this whole thread for coffee suggestions! 
Thanks!


----------



## Addie

Here's Keurig's site for their different brewers: Click Here
The mini is definitely not for you since I think it would be a real pain to have to fill it up with water every time you want a cup. You can click on the comparison chart on the website I gave to figure out which one would work best for you. It really depends on what features you want, e.g., how many different cup sizes you want available and if you feel like brewing at different temperatures, etc.


----------



## MAGreen

Thank you, I was looking at Amazon and never even thought about going direct to the Keurig site!


----------



## Addie

Of course! I would also take a look at BB&B. They don't have all the different machines, but if you get a coupon from them, you can save yourself a good chunk of money.


----------



## MAGreen

LOL, that would be awesome...except they don't have them where I live right now. Maybe I could have my dad look into getting one for me and sending it out here. At Amazon the Special edition is $10 more than the Keurig site, but Keurig doesn't ship the brewers to APO/FPO addresses. I think the $10 would be worth the shipping! I am torn right now between the B60 (Special) and B70 (Platinum). B60 has better reviews, but the B70 has the features I want, and the price difference isn't enough to worry about.


----------



## Addie

Oh, that's right. Geez. I knew you were in Japan, but I just blanked for a bit.
You might want to stay away from the B70 for now. Keurig seems to be having problems with it. A few members on here have had to return several because they've stopped working after a few months. Although, if you're not concerned about possibly having to return it later for a new one, then having all the features you want may be worth it.


----------



## CS

I'm surprised no one is considering this one:









http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=17189115

It's a Cuisinart that's compatible with Keurig k-cups and seems to have tons of features.

I saw the box at my aunt's the other day and had a major case of gadget envy. I can't wait 'til she opens it up and actually uses it.

(I have the Keurig Mini myself, which serves me well as a bachelor, but the Mini probably isn't ideal if there's more than one person in your house.)


----------



## MAGreen

Thanks, AddieLove, that's exactly what I was afraid of. It's not exactly easy to return things from here! 

Hey, CS, thanks for the link! I will take look and see if it meets my needs!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Did anyone else just get the Summer Seasonals e-mail from Keurig


----------



## NogDog

John Fitch V said:


> Did anyone else just get the Summer Seasonals e-mail from Keurig


I have not received it, so based on that data sample, I must conclude that you are the only one.


----------



## Andrew Kaufman

I never drank coffee my whole life--then someone got me a Keurig as a gift--and that was it for me...I'm addicted now. Love it. All those flavors! I like the Green Mountain variety--found a blueberry flavored coffee the other day (Blueberry! Who knew??). Haven't tried it yet. Has anyone else?


----------



## Addie

I got the e-mail. I've tried the Peach one, and while I don't love it, I don't hate it.



Andrew Kaufman said:


> I never drank coffee my whole life--then someone got me a Keurig as a gift--and that was it for me...I'm addicted now. Love it. All those flavors! I like the Green Mountain variety--found a blueberry flavored coffee the other day (Blueberry! Who knew??). Haven't tried it yet. Has anyone else?


Blueberry is my absolute favourite. Let us know what you think!


----------



## sem

Blueberry - YUM! I Love it!


----------



## Laurie

John Fitch V said:


> Did anyone else just get the Summer Seasonals e-mail from Keurig


I did. Don't usually do flavored coffees though so I didn't pay attention to it.


----------



## LibraryGirl

Some of the best iced coffee ever....Van Houtte Rasperry Chocolate Truffle with a splash of chocolate flavored cream....yum!!!!!!


----------



## GreenThumb

I got an email from Amazon today that the Van Houtte k-cups are now available on the subscribe and save program.  Woo hoo!  Instead of $23/48 cups, they are $19.55, which is a little over $ .40/cup.  Not a bad price for Van Houtte!  (Might have to get me some of that Raspberry Chocolate Truffle.....)


----------



## Addie

You know, if anyone is interested, I have Raspberry Truffle KCups. I'm not really in love with the flavour. Also, I have Spicy Eggnog and Cafe Escapes Mocha that I would love to part with. I'd actually love to send it all to one person, and I'll give them away for the cost of shipping. I'd just hate to throw them away.


----------



## CS

AddieLove said:


> You know, if anyone is interested, I have Raspberry Truffle KCups. I'm not really in love with the flavour. Also, I have Spicy Eggnog and Cafe Escapes Mocha that I would love to part with. I'd actually love to send it all to one person, and I'll give them away for the cost of shipping. I'd just hate to throw them away.


I can use more eggnog like I can use fungus (I have a ton and hate it too), but I'll take all three off your hands if there's no one else who wants them. I'm curious about the Raspberry Truffle [Chocolate Raspberry Truffle by Van Houtte?] and Cafe Escapes Mocha.


----------



## Addie

CS said:


> I can use more eggnog like I can use fungus (I have a ton and hate it too), but I'll take all three off your hands if there's no one else who wants them. I'm curious about the Raspberry Truffle [Chocolate Raspberry Truffle by Van Houtte?] and Cafe Escapes Mocha.


Well, I definitely won't force the Eggnog on you. I don't have that much. It's just what was in the seasonal variety box from B&B minus one KCup. One horrible, disgusting KCup. Send me a pm with your address, and I'll send you the Chocolate Raspberry Truffle by Van Houtte and the Cafe Escapes Mocha.

Anyone feel like drinking delicious Eggnog coffee? 

ETA: Oh, and screw it. I'm not even going to charge shipping or anything for yours and for whoever takes the Eggnog ... you know, as long as it's in the contiguous U.S.


----------



## sem

I'll take the eggnog off your hands and I don't mind paying the shipping. I'm in S. CA.

PM me with the amount and I'll Paypal it to you.

KindleBoards Keurig links!
Keurig brewing system (all models) | B70 (Platinum) | B60 | B40 | B30 | Keurig K-Cups (sort: best-selling)


----------



## CS

AddieLove said:


> Send me a pm with your address, and I'll send you the Chocolate Raspberry Truffle by Van Houtte and the Cafe Escapes Mocha.


Sent.  Thanks!


----------



## Laurie

CS said:


> I can use more eggnog like I can use fungus (I have a ton and hate it too), but I'll take all three off your hands if there's no one else who wants them. I'm curious about the Raspberry Truffle [Chocolate Raspberry Truffle by Van Houtte?] and Cafe Escapes Mocha.


Cafe Escapes Mocha is very good. I like it with just a splash of cream. Delicious!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Keurig k-cups on sale at Albertsons until 4th of july according to ad. About 7 dollars a box. will go tomorrow


----------



## Addie

Vegas_Asian said:


> Keurig k-cups on sale at Albertson until 4th of july according to ad. About 7 dollars a box. will go tomorrow


Wow. That's a great price!


----------



## LibraryGirl

AddieLove said:


> Wow. That's a great price!


It may not be quite as great as it seems. My grocery store sells k-cups but they are boxes of only 12 cups-not the 18 at Bed Bath and Beyond.


----------



## Addie

LibraryGirl said:


> It may not be quite as great as it seems. My grocery store sells k-cups but they are boxes of only 12 cups-not the 18 at Bed Bath and Beyond.


Oh, I didn't even think about that. I wonder how many are in a box for Albertsons.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

AddieLove said:


> Oh, I didn't even think about that. I wonder how many are in a box for Albertsons.


I still haven't checked it out...not until payday...TOMORROW!


----------



## sjc

For all you Blueberry Flavor lovers...
(I've only do teas/chai/cocoa; so far)

My question is:  How do you have it?  Do you do cream and sugar or is it sweet enough already?...just cream?

It sounds delicious.  I would be so tempted to try it.  I tried the french vanilla and the hazelnut and hated them both.  My loss; my brother's gain...a big box of each.  He felt bad and bought me a box of (12 count) chai latte the other day.  I miss B B & B so much.


----------



## Addie

sjc said:


> For all you Blueberry Flavor lovers...
> (I've only do teas/chai/cocoa; so far)
> 
> My question is: How do you have it? Do you do cream and sugar or is it sweet enough already?...just cream?
> 
> It sounds delicious. I would be so tempted to try it. I tried the french vanilla and the hazelnut and hated them both. My loss; my brother's gain...a big box of each. He felt bad and bought me a box of (12 count) chai latte the other day. I miss B B & B so much.


I drink it black. It's not sweet black, though. It has the essence of blueberry without being sweet coffee, if that makes any sense. I've tried it with milk/cream and sugar, and liked it as well. I wish I could send you some, but I bought the coffee grounds and not the KCup version. If you have a My KCup, I can send you some in the mail to try. I'd hate for you to buy a whole box and then decide you don't like it.

I recently bought GM's Special Reserve Guatemala Chimaltenango, GM's Fair Trade Organic Ethiopian Yirgacheffe and GM's Southern Pecan--all AutoDrip grind.

I'm surprised how much I like the Southern Pecan. I first tried it when I bought a whole bunch of sample KCups, and I don't remember being that impressed. For whatever reason, I'm loving it this time around. You can definitely taste the pecan, and it even seems to taste a little sweet without actually being sweet.

The SRGC is pretty good. It's a lighter coffee with a very clean finish. I'm glad I bought it because I really wanted to try it, but I won't reorder. For me, it's not really worth the price. Although, I do love how they went about procuring it.

The Yirgacheffe is my favourite. It's a robust flavour that delights and fulfills the tastebuds. I think I like the SRGC less than I normally would because I'm comparing it to the Yirgacheffe. This is a coffee I can see myself ordering over and over again.

It should be noted that I've only had these three black.

Alas, SRGC and Yirgacheffe do not have KCup form, so I've been using My KCup more and more lately. Yay for the environment; boo for my laziness.

I also bought another two bags of Blueberry and another bag of Southern Pecan to give to a friend. I've gotten him addicted to the Blueberry, so now I'm seeing if I can get him attached to some more GM coffee.


----------



## CS

sjc said:


> For all you Blueberry Flavor lovers...
> (I've only do teas/chai/cocoa; so far)
> 
> My question is: How do you have it? Do you do cream and sugar or is it sweet enough already?...just cream?


I assume you're referring to the Wild Mountain Blueberry coffee k-cup from Green Mountain?

I have it with with cream (one heaping teaspoon) and sugar (three teaspoons). To me, flavored coffees need both cream and sugar to bring out the taste.


----------



## sjc

CS said:


> I assume you're referring to the Wild Mountain Blueberry coffee k-cup from Green Mountain?
> 
> I have it with with cream (one heaping teaspoon) and sugar (three teaspoons). To me, flavored coffees need both cream and sugar to bring out the taste.


Sounds sweet but delicious...I'm going to scout around the internet for a sample pack to try. I've learned my lesson in buying a whole box. My brother loves when I do that!!


----------



## CS

sjc said:


> Sounds sweet but delicious...I'm going to scout around the internet for a sample pack to try. I've learned my lesson in buying a whole box. My brother loves when I do that!!


Let me know if you find such a service. Would be useful to me too.


----------



## Addie

I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for, but Big Cat Coffees allows you to create a sample pack. They call it their "Purr-fect Pack." It's on the right side of the website. You get to choose five different KCup varieties and get five of each.


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks Addie!! Awesome site!


----------



## Laurie

sjc said:


> Sounds sweet but delicious...I'm going to scout around the internet for a sample pack to try. I've learned my lesson in buying a whole box. My brother loves when I do that!!


I bought the sample back directly from Keurig. Five k-kups for I think 2.99.


----------



## Raffeer

For what it's worth Amazon's Friday Sale is heavy on K-cups. 50 for $20. Several brands represented. Coffe People, Gloria Jean, Diedrich, Tomothy's. I don't know what shipping charges are but if you are Amazon Prime this is a very good deal.


----------



## CS

My new addiction is the *Caribou Columbia k-cup*. So tasty!

My top three (in no particular order): 1. Caribou Columbia 2. Chocolate Glazed Donut [Donut House], 3. Wild Mountain Blueberry [Green Mountain]


----------



## donna callea

Our Keurig has been acting strange lately.  Very slow.  Funny noises.  Sometimes only makes a partial cup.  Sometimes it takes multiple handle pulls to get it started.  We've only had it for about three months.  I've re-read the manual, and tried cleaning and descaling.  After descaling with vinegar it's supposed to sit for four hours.  That's what it's doing now.  Hope it will be cured when I finally get to fill it with fresh filtered water.  If not, I guess I've got to contact customer service.  Anyone else had similar problems?


----------



## geoffthomas

We have not had any problems in over two years.
We do use filtered water from our refrigerator system.
And have only de-scaled once - just because.

I would question whether it is working correctly.  Perhaps warranty replacement is indicated.


----------



## LibraryGirl

donna callea said:


> Our Keurig has been acting strange lately. Very slow. Funny noises. Sometimes only makes a partial cup. Sometimes it takes multiple handle pulls to get it started. We've only had it for about three months. I've re-read the manual, and tried cleaning and descaling. After descaling with vinegar it's supposed to sit for four hours. That's what it's doing now. Hope it will be cured when I finally get to fill it with fresh filtered water. If not, I guess I've got to contact customer service. Anyone else had similar problems?


I've had a similar problem and called Keurig. They had me unplug the machine and use a paper clip in the 3 openings on the upper needle (stick in and wiggle a bit) and then run a few cups of water only through til no more grounds come out. I had been descaling every couple weeks thinking that was the problem because is would keep reoccuring and then work fine after the descale for a week or two, but the paper clip in the upper needle's openings seems to have done the trick. I haven't had any problems in about 1 1/2 months. Hope this helps. The lady did say that hot chocolate can cause a similar plug and to always run just a water cycle after doing hot chocolate.


----------



## donna callea

Thanks, Library Girl.

The machine seems to be operating OK now.


----------



## sjc

REMINDER:  Don't just keep filling your reservoir with water without washing it thoroughly every few days...IT WILL GET A SLIME LAYER much like that of a fish tank; even though you are using fresh clean water.  Run your finger along the parts in the reservoir where you would put the filter cartridges and where the water level sensor is...you may feel what you can't see.


----------



## donna callea

sjc said:


> REMINDER: Don't just keep filling your reservoir with water without washing it thoroughly every few days...IT WILL GET A SLIME LAYER much like that of a fish tank; even though you are using fresh clean water. Run your finger along the parts in the reservoir where you would put the filter cartridges and where the water level sensor is...you may feel what you can't see.


Thank you for the tip.


----------



## Angela

sjc said:


> REMINDER: Don't just keep filling your reservoir with water without washing it thoroughly every few days...IT WILL GET A SLIME LAYER much like that of a fish tank; even though you are using fresh clean water. Run your finger along the parts in the reservoir where you would put the filter cartridges and where the water level sensor is...you may feel what you can't see.


Kuerig also recommends that you descale every 3 months and not to wait until the machine indicates to descale. I noticed the slime feel on Monday when I descaled mine... it was gross!! The reason I was descaling was because I had begun to get inconsistant water output. This is my second brewer. It replaced my original one last December. I only use distilled water in mine. After Monday's cleaning I thought all was well until this morning's coffee resulted in 1/2 a cup of coffee when using the travel mug setting. Called Keurig and I now have replacement #2 on the way. Maybe the third brewer will be glitch free! The first one lasted 7 months before acting up and so did this one. Thank goodness the warranty begins when you register the replacement brewer. Although I wish they could correct this problem, I am very happy with the replacement policy.


----------



## hudsonam

Which site do you all use to buy cases? So far I think Big Cat is the cheapest, but I've only looked at a few sites. They want $41.80 for 96 k cups. Is that a good deal?

KindleBoards Keurig links!
Keurig brewing system (all models) | B70 (Platinum) | B60 | B40 | B30 | Keurig K-Cups (sort: best-selling)


----------



## MAGreen

It's a great deal from what I have looked at. It's too bad I can't have it shipped to my FPO address! So far, the Keurig site is the only one that ships here. Even Amazon won't ship to APO/FPOs.


----------



## NogDog

I'm getting mine now from Amazon with the "ship and save" option (they automatically refill the order at the selected periodicity), 48 K-cups at $19.55 with free shipping (both for Van Houtte decaf dark roast coffee and Twinings decaf English breakfast tea).


----------



## Addie

Big Cat and 1 Quick Cup are the sites I go to for KCups.


----------



## Martel47

Am I the only Keurig hater?  I want stronger coffee, so I use a smaller cup size?  No, I want a lot of stronger coffee.  Those little cups are expensive!

My wife doesn't like flavored coffee, just flavored creamer.  When I make our coffee, it works great for us.  She gets her sissy drink and I get what I want from one pot, without having stale water sitting around.

Oh, what if I have to step away from my coffee and just want it freshened up with some that's hot from the pot?  Keurig can't do that!

Your poll is missing a crucial component.

Keurig-great idea, but the "advantages" just don't seem that great to me.  I like a lot of good coffee, but there's a lot of expensive coffee I don't like, too.  I'll try different roasts and regions when I'm at a shop, but at home, I just use one or two kinds of bean.

At one point, I tried the "pod" style maker that kind of was precursor to the whole Keurig thing.  I used it in my office for quick coffee and ended up throwing out several packs of pods because I never used them.  Funny thing, I just threw out the maker itself this month-it was tucked back in a corner of the office and I was never bothered by it until I did a major cleaning-out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Martel,  as this is a thread FOR Kuerig fans, I think the poll is fine.  . Perhaps you'd like to start a separate thread for non-fans. 

Betsy


----------



## NogDog

Martel47 said:


> Am I the only Keurig hater?


Well, hatred toward an inanimate object no one is forcing you to use seems a wee bit strong, but you're entitled to your opinion.



> I want stronger coffee, so I use a smaller cup size? No, I want a lot of stronger coffee.


There are "extra bold" versions of many of the more popular K-Cups, though I cannot guarantee any of them would suit your specific needs



> Those little cups are expensive!


Compared to Starbucks, they're extremely cheap ($.40 per K-Cup with a decent discount). I'm sure with the right grind you can make it for less in a "traditional" coffee maker, assuming you normally use most of each pot. In my case, I typically have one cup in the morning, one after supper, and one later in the evening. For me it's more practical to brew one cup on demand than to make a pot and then pour it down the drain when it turns to "coffee syrup." 



> My wife doesn't like flavored coffee, just flavored creamer. When I make our coffee, it works great for us. She gets her sissy drink and I get what I want from one pot, without having stale water sitting around.


I only drink unflavored coffee and tea from my Keurig, so I don't follow this point.



> Oh, what if I have to step away from my coffee and just want it freshened up with some that's hot from the pot? Keurig can't do that!


This is true. I seldom have this problem, since I just brew one of those dreaded small cups at a time.  If I do have that problem, that's what the microwave is for. 



> Your poll is missing a crucial component.
> 
> Keurig-great idea, but the "advantages" just don't seem that great to me. I like a lot of good coffee, but there's a lot of expensive coffee I don't like, too. I'll try different roasts and regions when I'm at a shop, but at home, I just use one or two kinds of bean.
> 
> At one point, I tried the "pod" style maker that kind of was precursor to the whole Keurig thing. I used it in my office for quick coffee and ended up throwing out several packs of pods because I never used them. Funny thing, I just threw out the maker itself this month-it was tucked back in a corner of the office and I was never bothered by it until I did a major cleaning-out.


If you drink lots of coffee, are able to get that coffee at an agreeable price with another brewing system, by all means go with it. The Keurig works great for my tastes and coffee-drinking lifestyle, but that does not mean it's right for everyone. Having options is great, just like Kindle, Nook, iPad, or paper book.


----------



## Jane917

What is the difference between a Tassimo and Keurig, besides the brand name, of course. Is one highly preferred over the other?


----------



## Addie

Jane917 said:


> What is the difference between a Tassimo and Keurig, besides the brand name, of course. Is one highly preferred over the other?


The Keurig uses K-Cups, the Tassimo uses T-Discs. The T-Discs have a bar code on them that the coffee machine reads so it know how to prepare it. It can makes lattes, which is something the Keurig doesn't do ... well, you can add your own milk.
The Tassimo has more than 40 flavours. The Keurig has more than 200 flavours. I'm not sure if one is better than the other. I think it just depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## melissaj323

While I am waiting patiently for Pumpkin Spice to come back, I decided to try some new flavors. ( have to ration out my pumpkin spice) 

I ordered from Big Cat Coffee and am very pleased with their service.  I ordered on Tuesday and received my coffee on Friday! I made my own box: green mountain wild blueberry, green mountain southern pecan, chocolate glazed donut, vanilla caramel cream, and cinnamon roll.

I made the blueberry one this morning! It's wonderful! I hate that I waited so long to try it.


----------



## Tabby

melissaj323 said:


> While I am waiting patiently for Pumpkin Spice to come back, I decided to try some new flavors. ( have to ration out my pumpkin spice)
> 
> I ordered from Big Cat Coffee and am very pleased with their service. I ordered on Tuesday and received my coffee on Friday! I made my own box: green mountain wild blueberry, green mountain southern pecan, chocolate glazed donut, vanilla caramel cream, and cinnamon roll.
> 
> I made the blueberry one this morning! It's wonderful! I hate that I waited so long to try it.


Green Mountain's Wild Mountain Blueberry is my favorite flavored coffee. I often try other flavors, but I always come back to WMB when I want a flavored cup of coffee.


----------



## caseyf6

I used to do the Starbucks thing three or four times a month and it got PRICEY plus the calories were adding up.  I bought a Keurig and add just a bit of sugar and some canned cream to each cup (maybe 40 calories worth of sugar/cream total)-- I'm in bliss.

Plus I'm drinking less diet soda and I am feeling MUCH better overall.  

How would a swap work?


----------



## sjc

melissaj323


> southern pecan, chocolate glazed donut, vanilla caramel cream, and cinnamon roll.


Good thing you are drinking the flavors and not actually eating the items; you'd be gaining some serious weight...lol!!!


----------



## sem

caseyf6, I have swapped before. You have x number of kups you don't like but I do and I have x number of kups that I don't like and you do. I send mine to you at my expense and you send yours to me at your expense. Ta dah - a swap!


----------



## MAGreen

Woo hoo! I finally figured out how to get both the K60 and the K-cups out here for a reasonable price! So, by next week I will have my new toy and 4 boxes of Kcups to enjoy. I tried to get a little variety so I could try as much as possible before I settle on my favorites! I have the Green Mtn flavor variety coming, along with a Hazelnut decaf, the Van Houtte variety, and the German Chocolate by Timothy's. I can't wait to start trying them all! Any suggestions? I think I will be very happy with everything, I am fairly easy to please when it comes to coffee as long as it's good quality!


----------



## RJ Keller

Hubby & I just got a box of Timothy's German Chocolate Cake in the mail on Friday. YUM!!! 
I'm anxiously awaiting fall so I can stock up on anything with "pumpkin" or "spice" in the name.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

melissaj323 said:


> While I am waiting patiently for Pumpkin Spice to come back, I decided to try some new flavors. ( have to ration out my pumpkin spice)


I have no idea what you are willing to pay but QVC has the pumpkin spice 108 kcups for 59.97.
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.aol_refer.false.tpl.detail.msn_refer.false.item.K127066.ref.GBA?cm_ven=GOOGLEBASE&cm_cat=Cooking%20&cm_pla=Gourmet%20Food&cm_ite=K127066


----------



## Addie

MAGreen said:


> Woo hoo! I finally figured out how to get both the K60 and the K-cups out here for a reasonable price! So, by next week I will have my new toy and 4 boxes of Kcups to enjoy. I tried to get a little variety so I could try as much as possible before I settle on my favorites! I have the Green Mtn flavor variety coming, along with a Hazelnut decaf, the Van Houtte variety, and the German Chocolate by Timothy's. I can't wait to start trying them all! Any suggestions? I think I will be very happy with everything, I am fairly easy to please when it comes to coffee as long as it's good quality!


Yay! Let us know what flavours you like! As I'm sure you can tell, many of us like GM's wild Blueberry. 

For KCup brands dealing with flavoured coffee, GM is my favourite (I haven't ventured out much into non-flavoured coffee; although, Coffee People's Donut Shop is pretty good). I do remember liking Timothy's German Chocolate.

GM's Southern Pecan is also good. Pumpkin Spice is delicious as well, although seasonal. French Toast is magnificent--again, seasonal. GM's Caramel Vanilla Cream is good.

If you're looking for a really good non-flavoured coffee, I bought GM's Ethiopian Yirgacheffe. It's by far my favourite coffee ever, but it doesn't come in KCups, so you have to use the My KCup accessory. Well worth it, though. It's a lighter roast with a full-body taste. Awesome.

When I first started, I got every sample pack I could get my hands on. Then I made a list of all of them and after drinking, rated them so I could keep track.


----------



## melissaj323

Kindled Spirit said:


> I have no idea what you are willing to pay but QVC has the pumpkin spice 108 kcups for 59.97.
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.aol_refer.false.tpl.detail.msn_refer.false.item.K127066.ref.GBA?cm_ven=GOOGLEBASE&cm_cat=Cooking%20&cm_pla=Gourmet%20Food&cm_ite=K127066


thank you!!!!!!!!!!! I am going to take a look......SO HAPPY!!!!


----------



## caseyf6

So far the only one we've tried that was absolutely HORRIBLE was the individual Caribou coffee that came with the coffeemaker.  OMG.  Yuck.


----------



## KindleGirl

I was in the mood to try something new so the other day I ordered some of the new Wolfgang Puck coffees....guess we'll see if they are any good. That is as soon as my replacement brewer gets here! I have been without a brewer since last Thursday and I am suffering from withdrawal...I am missing my coffees and iced teas.


----------



## RJ Keller

Ack!!! I can't imagine it.  

Be strong!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Since Thursday.....(hugs)


----------



## MAGreen

Well, my K-cups got here...now I just need the Keurig brewer! Thanks for the tips on flavors, I am really looking forward to trying the blueberry, I used to pick up coffee every morning at 7-11 and they had a blueberry flavor that was wonderful! 
KindleGirl, be strong! I don't know what I would do without my morning coffee!

And now I am looking at the pumpkin spice...looks really yummy!


----------



## KindleGirl

FedX is showing that my replacement brewer should be here tomorrow (Wed.) so hopefully I will only 'suffering' for one more day! I've got my fingers crossed!!


----------



## GreenThumb

KindleGirl said:


> FedX is showing that my replacement brewer should be here tomorrow (Wed.) so hopefully I will only 'suffering' for one more day! I've got my fingers crossed!!










(I love that little guy, and he is the perfect response for your post!)

KindleBoards Keurig links!
Keurig brewing system (all models) | B70 (Platinum) | B60 | B40 | B30 | Keurig K-Cups (sort: best-selling)


----------



## KindleGirl

GreenThumb said:


> (I love that little guy, and he is the perfect response for your post!)


Thanks for that little guy...love him! He is showing exactly how I feel!! I will be waiting at the door for the FedX driver! A lot of times they come first thing in the morning, but I suppose it will be late afternoon tomorrow...but at least I know I have less than 24 hours!


----------



## sjc

GreenThumb said:


> (I love that little guy, and he is the perfect response for your post!)


My second replacement (3rd Unit) is on its 3rd month now; WHICH is just about the time the first two started acting up. Lets keep our fingers crossed.

Congrats on the new arrival...lol.


----------



## KindleGirl

sjc said:


> My second replacement (3rd Unit) is on its 3rd month now; WHICH is just about the time the first two started acting up. Lets keep our fingers crossed.
> 
> Congrats on the new arrival...lol.


Wow...I don't like to hear that. My original machine made it around 10 months, not sure exactly as I can't remember when I bought it. I'm hoping the new one works great and I have no problems. Hopefully your current machine will keep right on working and not give you any problems, sjc! I have my fingers crossed! Do they send new ones, or refurbished ones, any idea? My order shows a 'platinum with kcups' so it sounds new, but I don't know what their policy is. I probably should have asked but at the time I was just so excited to be getting a working machine that I really didn't care!


----------



## sjc

Mine were all new.  So far (3rd) this one seems ok.


----------



## mpeg2

My replacement is supposed to show up tomorrow. When I talked to Keurig, they told me that they do not do refurbs. Since I only had to send back the K-Cup holder (to show proof that I had a brewer), this makes sense... The replacement is supposed to come with a full 1 year warranty.

    Rich


----------



## KindleGirl

It's here! It's here!!  I was so happy to see FedX this morning! Yes, mine is new also and did come with a sampler of 12 kcups. I was hoping it would come with a whole new warranty and not just what was left on my other one, so that is good to hear. I haven't registered my new one yet that just arrived. 

I picked up the Southern Sweet Tea and the Vanilla Iced Coffee kcups over the weekend. I tried the Southern Tea and love it! If you like the sweet tea at McDonald's you will like this one. I haven't tried the iced coffee one yet, but that's up next. Maybe this afternoon or tonight.


----------



## Angela

So happy for you KindleGirl!  I don't know if I could survive without mine. I have been fortunate enough with my defective units that I was able to still use them until the replacements showed up. I am on my 3rd unit.


----------



## Raffeer

Kindle girl - Who puts out Southern Sweet Tea? Sounds like my kind of drink. My favorite so far is the Half and Half Ice Tea. Half lemonade, half tea. That is good stuff!


----------



## KindleGirl

Raffeer said:


> Kindle girl - Who puts out Southern Sweet Tea? Sounds like my kind of drink. My favorite so far is the Half and Half Ice Tea. Half lemonade, half tea. That is good stuff!


Celestial is the brand for the sweet tea...yum!

Glad to hear that the half & half is good...I ordered that online & it will be here next week. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## MAGreen

IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE!
I just got my Keurig B60 today and I am now enjoying my first cup of Wild Mountain Blueberry! Yummy! It actually smells like a blueberry scone. Now to try to the 20 other k-cups I have! I don't think I'll be sleeping much tonight!


----------



## KindleGirl

MAGreen said:


> IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE!
> I just got my Keurig B60 today and I am now enjoying my first cup of Wild Mountain Blueberry! Yummy! It actually smells like a blueberry scone. Now to try to the 20 other k-cups I have! I don't think I'll be sleeping much tonight!


Congrats on your new machine!! Have fun trying out all of the kcups!


----------



## Addie

MAGreen said:


> IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE!
> I just got my Keurig B60 today and I am now enjoying my first cup of Wild Mountain Blueberry! Yummy! It actually smells like a blueberry scone. Now to try to the 20 other k-cups I have! I don't think I'll be sleeping much tonight!


Yay! Glad to hear you got it and you like the Wild Mountain Blueberry! When I first got mine, I thought I would try just one flavour a day. That didn't really work out.  At least you'll have the energy to get a lot done?


----------



## Raffeer

Off to see if Bed Bath and B has Southern Sweet Tea for online ordering (with free shipping). If they don't I'll have to wait till Wednesday to go to our local BB&B. Hmm I do have a couple of coupons I suppose that will ease the wait. 
Anyway thanks for your info KG.


----------



## KindleGirl

Raffeer said:


> Off to see if Bed Bath and B has Southern Sweet Tea for online ordering (with free shipping). If they don't I'll have to wait till Wednesday to go to our local BB&B. Hmm I do have a couple of coupons I suppose that will ease the wait.
> Anyway thanks for your info KG.


I picked up mine at BB&B, at the store, not online. I had bought one box to try and since I loved it I went back yesterday and bought a couple more with my coupons that just came. I wasn't sure if this was something they would carry during the winter or not, so I figured I better stock up while I could. Hope you're able to locate it at yours, Raffeer.


----------



## caseyf6

I tried the Blueberry and it was NOT a hit for either me or my daughter.  I love fruity and spicy teas, but apparently coffee need not have fruity flavors.  

I still appreciate good suggestions for flavors, though!


----------



## CS

caseyf6 said:


> I tried the Blueberry and it was NOT a hit for either me or my daughter. I love fruity and spicy teas, but apparently coffee need not have fruity flavors.
> 
> I still appreciate good suggestions for flavors, though!


Did you add cream/sugar? I find they're needed for the flavored coffees. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Raffeer

KindleGirl said:


> I picked up mine at BB&B, at the store, not online. I had bought one box to try and since I loved it I went back yesterday and bought a couple more with my coupons that just came. I wasn't sure if this was something they would carry during the winter or not, so I figured I better stock up while I could. Hope you're able to locate it at yours, Raffeer.


Good point. I never think of ice tea as being a summer thing. I'd best load up. Wonder if Amazon has it in their fifty count boxes. Gonna find out now!


----------



## caseyf6

CS, I added sugar and cream and still...eh.


----------



## Addie

So since a couple of you were talking about the southern tea KCups, I went and got a box at BB&B. Yum! While I do like to brew my own tea, every once in a while I like a sweet iced tea. This one will do nicely. Has anyone tried the peach sweet tea KCups?


----------



## CS

caseyf6 said:


> CS, I added sugar and cream and still...eh.


How much of each? 

My formula: 3 teaspoons of sugar, 1 heaping teaspoon of cream.


----------



## GreenThumb

Slightly off topic, but I thought if anybody could appreciate the Kindle cover I just made, it would be my fellow coffee fans:










(pattern for sale on Etsy by our own strawhatbrat http://www.etsy.com/shop/BirdifulStitches?section_id=7244090 )


----------



## CS

That's AWESOME, GreenThumb!


----------



## Addie

Oh, wow! That's awesome! It looks great and there's no blood  (which there would be plenty of if I had tried to sew)!

Don't know if you know this, but if you have the SS hack, there are some coffee-themed SS in the photo area. I got them, and they're some of my favourites.


----------



## KindleGirl

AddieLove said:


> So since a couple of you were talking about the southern tea KCups, I went and got a box at BB&B. Yum! While I do like to brew my own tea, every once in a while I like a sweet iced tea. This one will do nicely. Has anyone tried the peach sweet tea KCups?


Yes, I have tried the peach iced tea cups. Although I love peach iced tea, these are not my favorite. They have a bitter flavor or something about it that I don't like. I guess I need to add a little more sweetener and see if that helps. I've had them for a while and was excited to get them, but they are not as yummy as the southern sweet tea!


----------



## MAGreen

Well, two weeks in and I am still like a kid with a new toy. My son, who is almost 3, loves pressing the button and then he cracks up and say "mommy, it farting!" because of the noise it makes when dispensing the coffee. I love trying all the new flavors and being able to make a cup of decaf in the evening. Having a fresh cup every time, and no leftovers in the pot, or grounds to dispose of. Next month I will be ordering a new batch of k-cups and I can't wait to get the new flavors!

KindleBoards Keurig links!
Keurig brewing system (all models) | B70 (Platinum) | B60 | B40 | B30 | Keurig K-Cups (sort: best-selling)


----------



## KindleGirl

MAGreen said:


> Well, two weeks in and I am still like a kid with a new toy. My son, who is almost 3, loves pressing the button and then he cracks up and say "mommy, it farting!" because of the noise it makes when dispensing the coffee. I love trying all the new flavors and being able to make a cup of decaf in the evening. Having a fresh cup every time, and no leftovers in the pot, or grounds to dispose of. Next month I will be ordering a new batch of k-cups and I can't wait to get the new flavors!


The fun never ends! They keep coming out with new flavors of everything so there is always something new to try. It never gets boring....I love the sample packs at Big Cat Coffees where you can make your own packs based on what you want to try.


----------



## prairiesky

Maybe this has been discussed, but I haven't read all of these pages.  I have had to "descale" my machine again, only a month since I did it the first time.  The darn thing would not spit out any liquid, again.  Sure enough, the vinegar worked, but I really thought the time between would be longer.  (It went for 6 months before I needed to do it the first time.)  How often are you all dealing with this?


----------



## Angela

prairiesky said:


> Maybe this has been discussed, but I haven't read all of these pages. I have had to "descale" my machine again, only a month since I did it the first time. The darn thing would not spit out any liquid, again. Sure enough, the vinegar worked, but I really thought the time between would be longer. (It went for 6 months before I needed to do it the first time.) How often are you all dealing with this?


Keurig recommends once a month unless you are using distilled or bottled water, and then it's every 3 months.


----------



## CS

I've mentioned this before, but it's worth repeating. I am a man who loves and craves variety. I like to try anything and everything I can get my hands on. But for the entire summer, I've been addicted to only ONE k-cup!



Caribou Columbia (NOT just regular Caribou - it's easy to mistake the two) is absolutely INCREDIBLE. I urge everyone to give it a try.


----------



## geoffthomas

I have some on order.
After reading the description I just had to try it.
Will post how I like it after I try.


----------



## RJ Keller

That _does _ sound good. Just put it on my list.

The other day we got a box of Coffee People Jet Fuel. ZING!!! I love it!

http://11thstreetcoffee.com/detail.aspx?ID=451


----------



## Raffeer

Help me out with "descaling". 
Do I just run a cup of vinegar (regular?) thru? Maybe more? Even though the light has not come on (machine 4 months old, used for 3 cups a day)?
I am so thankful I found the thread and got "enabled". I LOVE the machine and the coffee/ice tea it makes.


----------



## stormhawk

rjkeller said:


> That _does _ sound good. Just put it on my list.
> 
> The other day we got a box of Coffee People Jet Fuel. ZING!!! I love it!
> 
> http://11thstreetcoffee.com/detail.aspx?ID=451


One of my favorites. My cow orkers are amused by the name, and they know whenever I've been using the Keurig. My other go-to variety is Coffee People Black Tiger.

http://www.alpinevalleycoffee.com/coffee-people-black-tiger-bold-24-pack-p-49.html


----------



## Laurie

stormhawk said:


> One of my favorites. My cow orkers are amused by the name, and they know whenever I've been using the Keurig. My other go-to variety is Coffee People Black Tiger.
> 
> http://www.alpinevalleycoffee.com/coffee-people-black-tiger-bold-24-pack-p-49.html


I bought a sampler with Jet Fuel for my husband because be prefers the stronger blends. When I asked him how he liked it, he said "that stuff was awesome!! I was dancing in the shower this morning!"


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Raffeer said:


> Help me out with "descaling".
> Do I just run a cup of vinegar (regular?) thru? Maybe more? Even though the light has not come on (machine 4 months old, used for 3 cups a day)?
> I am so thankful I found the thread and got "enabled". I LOVE the machine and the coffee/ice tea it makes.


 Here are the instructions from Keurig.
http://www.keurig.com/De-scaling_instructions.pdf


----------



## Addie

Kindled Spirit said:


> Here are the instructions from Keurig.
> http://www.keurig.com/De-scaling_instructions.pdf


Wow. I never realised how much work it is to descale the larger models. Do you guys think I should descale as well? I have the mini.


----------



## prairiesky

I have to run at least 2-3 reservoirs of water to get rid of the vinegar taste.


----------



## Raffeer

Kindled spirit - 
Many thanks (I think). I had no idea it was an all (ok half) day project.
Next question - beside the light going on are there any signs (symptoms) I should be watching for that would let me know the time has come?


----------



## NogDog

prairiesky said:


> I have to run at least 2-3 reservoirs of water to get rid of the vinegar taste.


I usually do 2 reservoirs. Sometimes there's just the slightest hint of vinegar, which actually is a kind of interesting coffee flavoring (as long as it's just the tiniest hint).


----------



## unknown2cherubim

prairiesky said:


> Maybe this has been discussed, but I haven't read all of these pages. I have had to "descale" my machine again, only a month since I did it the first time. The darn thing would not spit out any liquid, again. Sure enough, the vinegar worked, but I really thought the time between would be longer. (It went for 6 months before I needed to do it the first time.) How often are you all dealing with this?


I descale every 3 months like clockwork, whether it says to descale or not. This machine hasn't given me any problems and I've had it for a year now.


----------



## akagriff

I'm picking up my keurig tonight at Sams Club.  It's packaged with a 70 cup variety pack.  I'm going to check out the jet fuel that someone mentioned.  I'm so excited.


----------



## enwood

I just got my Perfectly Pumpkin today, and oh my, it is delish!


----------



## Addie

akagriff said:


> I'm picking up my keurig tonight at Sams Club. It's packaged with a 70 cup variety pack. I'm going to check out the jet fuel that someone mentioned. I'm so excited.


Congrats! Let us know what you think and which flavours are your favourite.


----------



## GreenThumb

enwood said:


> I just got my Perfectly Pumpkin today, and oh my, it is delish!


Which brand is that one? Sounds yummy!


----------



## Addie

GreenThumb said:


> Which brand is that one? Sounds yummy!


I'm not the OP, but Timothy's has Perfectly Pumpkin, and GM has the Pumpkin Spice. I've tried the Pumpkin Spice and really like it (in fact, I'm drinking some right now); I haven't tried the Perfectly Pumpkin, though.


----------



## Raffeer

I tried the Chai Latte today and was sure I would not like it. Actually I did it to be polite, a friend had given me a cup and I knew I would have to say something. It was surprisingly good. I had it over ice and it made a very smooth drink. Definitely recommended.


----------



## Laurie

Raffeer said:


> I tried the Chai Latte today and was sure I would not like it. Actually I did it to be polite, a friend had given me a cup and I knew I would have to say something. It was surprisingly good. I had it over ice and it made a very smooth drink. Definitely recommended.


Chai Latte is one of my favorites. Never tried it over ice though.... I'll have to do that sometime. 
I've had my Keurig for 9 months now, and I get annoyed because I've NEVER been able to order this on-line from Keurig - it's always unavailable. I end up paying too much having to buy it in grocery stores all the time. Same thing with hot chocolate - NEVER available from Keurig.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Laurie said:


> Chai Latte is one of my favorites. Never tried it over ice though.... I'll have to do that sometime.
> I've had my Keurig for 9 months now, and I get annoyed because I've NEVER been able to order this on-line from Keurig - it's always unavailable. I end up paying too much having to buy it in grocery stores all the time. Same thing with hot chocolate - NEVER available from Keurig.


If you happen to have a Bed Bath & Beyond near you they sell both flavors. That's where I buy all my K-cups.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Laurie said:


> Chai Latte is one of my favorites. Never tried it over ice though.... I'll have to do that sometime.
> I've had my Keurig for 9 months now, and I get annoyed because I've NEVER been able to order this on-line from Keurig - it's always unavailable. I end up paying too much having to buy it in grocery stores all the time. Same thing with hot chocolate - NEVER available from Keurig.


 I order from Amazon and Green Mountain and have gotten the chai and the hot chocolate. I have prime shipping and Amazon is cheaper than Bed, Bath and Beyond (a lot!). I have my Rainforest http://www.amazon.com/Timothys-World-Coffee-Rainforest-Espresso/dp/B002AQ0OS0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=grocery&qid=1284733796&sr=1-1on their "subscribe and save" for an additional 15% off.

Of course, I don't have anybody who sells Kcups within a 30 mile radius of me. Bed, Bath and Beyond is 60 miles away.


----------



## Raffeer

FWIW Bed, Bath and Beyond sells the K-cups online with free shipping, all that is except Sweet Southern Tea. On that they charge shipping so it's off to my local BB&B tomorrow. I love Sweet Southern Tea!

KindleBoards Keurig links!
Keurig brewing system (all models) | B70 (Platinum) | B60 | B40 | B30 | Keurig K-Cups (sort: best-selling)


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Raffeer said:


> FWIW Bed, Bath and Beyond sells the K-cups online with free shipping, all that is except Sweet Southern Tea. On that they charge shipping so it's off to my local BB&B tomorrow. I love Sweet Southern Tea!


I've always wanted to try that. Thanks for the recco on the online Bed, Bath and Beyond. I haven't been able to find my favorites, Green Mountain Sumatran and Tully's French Roast but I get the feeling I'm not searching correctly, maybe.

Plus, I did remember that my local Kohl's carries Kcups, only they're so expensive there that I hardly remember it.


----------



## Rita

Someone mentioned buying their K-cups from Big Cat Coffee. I looked at their website last night and I think you'll find everything there that you need. Plus they have the bonus of making your own variety pack so that you can try those coffees you've always wanted to try, but didn't want to buy the whole box. I have two coffees picked out already to try!


----------



## prairiesky

I had my first cup of Pumpkin Spice by GM this morning.  It was quite yummy with a bit of half/half and a tiny bit of sugar.


----------



## akagriff

I have had my keurig for a week now.  My hubby and I love it.  I just placed an order for tea variety pack and hot chocolate from big cat coffee.  So I will hopefully have it by the end of the week.  We also picked up 80 cups of caribou at sams club which was priced at $33.  I think that's the best price that ive seen.  Kohls price is now 9.99 per box and I found that my local target carries a few flavors also.


----------



## Addie

akagriff said:


> I have had my keurig for a week now. My hubby and I love it. I just placed an order for tea variety pack and hot chocolate from big cat coffee. So I will hopefully have it by the end of the week. We also picked up 80 cups of caribou at sams club which was priced at $33. I think that's the best price that ive seen. Kohls price is now 9.99 per box and I found that my local target carries a few flavors also.


Wow. That is a great price! Glad to hear that you and your husband love your Keurig!


----------



## Cindy416

My daughter has the mini-Keurig (doesn't have a water reservoir), and the coffee is delicious, and the convenience is great.  I'm thinking about buying the same model at Bed, Bath and Beyond, where I can use one of my many 20% off coupons. I want to buy a Keurig to keep in my room at school so that I can have a quick cup of coffee between my classes (20 min. break) or when I'm finished for the day. (I am not retired and teaching four mornings a week.) I'm trying to justify the expense. Think I'll have regrets if I buy it and only use it four mornings a week?


----------



## Addie

Well, I can't say if you'll have regrets, but I have the mini and absolutely love it. I can say that if you're the only one who would use it regularly and only for one or two cups a day, then the mini is the way to go.

I'm the only coffee drinker in the house, and I used to have one of those large coffee makers. I always ended up throwing away coffee because I would always make more than I could drink. Plus, having a Keurig has helped me cut back on buying coffee at Starbucks or wherever else.

If it were me, I would buy it and have no regrets. 

On a sad note, I seem to have lost my little black thing that holds the KCup and punctures the bottom of it. I think a friend accidentally threw it away. *sigh* I wonder if I can buy just that thing? At least I still have the My KCup so I can make coffee. Although, now I've lost the convenience feature.


----------



## Cindy416

Thanks, Addie. I'd love to have one at home, but my husband drinks a lot of coffee, and often fills his thermos before heading out to work around the farm. For that reason, we have a 12-cup Cuisinart. At school, the coffee's nearly always gone (or is cold) by the time I get a chance to make it to the teachers' lounge, so I never count on getting a cup. I think the mini-brewer would be perfect for me. I love hot tea, too, so I would be able to have a cup when I wanted it. Think I'll buy one at BB&B later in the week.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

AddieLove said:


> On a sad note, I seem to have lost my little black thing that holds the KCup and punctures the bottom of it. I think a friend accidentally threw it away. *sigh* I wonder if I can buy just that thing? At least I still have the My KCup so I can make coffee. Although, now I've lost the convenience feature.


You can get the kcup holders on ebay.

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?rt=nc&LH_ItemCondition=1&_nkw=keurig%20k%20cup%20holder&_dmd=1&_fln=1&_sop=12&_ssov=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


----------



## Addie

I hope you have no regrets, Cindy! Let us know which KCups are your favourite! I love suggestions.



Kindled Spirit said:


> You can get the kcup holders on ebay.
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?rt=nc&LH_ItemCondition=1&_nkw=keurig%20k%20cup%20holder&_dmd=1&_fln=1&_sop=12&_ssov=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


Yay! Thank you!


----------



## Cindy416

Will do!  Thanks for the Ebay suggestion. I have seen the cups at a great price at Sam's Club, too, so will have to look after I buy my Keurig.  (I'd like to have it here at home because here I sit wanting a cup of coffee, but not wanting to make half a pot, which is the smallest amount that our coffeemaker suggests making. I just want one cup, and am 50 miles from a Starbucks, and am not even near McDonald's.)


----------



## akagriff

I was just at target.  The k-supplies are on sale.  Cups are 7.96 for 18.  Not a big wow sale but it's a good price to stumble upon when you're actually shower curtain shopping.


----------



## Addie

Ok, so I just called Keurig's CS about my KCup holder issue just to see what they would say and to see how much it would cost to get a replacement from them. And the lady is sending me one for free! Just letting you all know in case any of your friends manage to throw away your KCup holder and you don't realise it until after trash day.


----------



## enwood

AddieLove said:


> I'm not the OP, but Timothy's has Perfectly Pumpkin, and GM has the Pumpkin Spice. I've tried the Pumpkin Spice and really like it (in fact, I'm drinking some right now); I haven't tried the Perfectly Pumpkin, though.


Yep, I have the Timothy's. I also have GM Pumpkin Spice, but haven't tried that one yet. I'll have to have a cup tonight!


----------



## Rita

Okay, I keep reading all the great reviews about GM Pumpkin Spice so have finally ordered some. I am also trying some chamomile tea to drink before bed since others have said it helps them sleep. We shall see. I also ordered some samples of Lake and Lodge and Southern Pecan. Have you tried those coffee's? What's your take on them?


----------



## Addie

I really like GM's Southern Pecan. I find I much prefer it without milk and sugar as adding those hides the flavour of the pecan. Plus, it tastes sweet to me black (but there is no sweetener added to the coffee).


----------



## Vegas_Asian

So happy that the Pumpkin is back!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

AddieLove said:


> I really like GM's Southern Pecan. I find I much prefer it without milk and sugar as adding those hides the flavour of the pecan. Plus, it tastes sweet to me black (but there is no sweetener added to the coffee).


I'll have to try that. I've found I don't like butter toffee or many flavored coffees (except Mudslide -- love that) but Pecan might be worth trying.


----------



## Addie

unknown2cherubim said:


> I'll have to try that. I've found I don't like butter toffee or many flavored coffees (except Mudslide -- love that) but Pecan might be worth trying.


The Pecan is a smooth flavour. Although, I don't think it's as subtle as Mudslide. I haven't had the Mudslide in forever, though, so my memory could be faulty. If you decide to try it, I hope you like it!


----------



## Rita

AddieLove...I tried the Southern Pecan. It is very good. I also tried my first GM Pumpkin Spice and I really like it. My 21 year old son tried it too and he said he thought it was very good also. My samples of chamomile were delivered too and I can't wait to try it this evening. I hope it makes me sleepy as everyone claims it does!!


----------



## Addie

Glad you liked it! I really like GM's Pumpkin Spice as well. If I add french vanilla creamer to it, it tastes close to Starbuck's version.
Let us know what you think about the chamomile when you have a chance to try it. I've been thinking about getting it to drink at night. As Andra said in the other thread, not having to deal with cleaning a tea pot afterward when you're trying to unwind would be ideal.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Visited my local BB&B yesterday and they had the GM Pumpkin Spice. I finally bought some and may I just say YUMMMMM!! It's my new "flavored" favorite. They also had Cappuccino. It's very good. Another flavor they had but I didn't buy was Kahlua. Has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## GreenThumb

Ooooh!  I'll have to go visit my BB&B.  The last time I was there, they didn't have Pumpkin yet.  Woo hoo!


----------



## Joel Arnold

We have a Keurig coffee machine at work, and there's always an ample supply of K-Cups. My favorites are the Nantucket Blend and Breakfast Blend. 

But now, I think, I must get the inidividual Keurig for home! (I'm the only coffee drinker in our household.)


----------



## Cindy416

I'm on my way in an hour or so to buy a Keurig mini at BB&B. I'll have to look for the pumpkin spice coffee.  I will be near a Sam's Club, a Kohl's, a Target, and several other chains. Can anyone make a suggestion for where to buy coffee at a reasonable price? (There are many suggestions in the previous replies, but I'm trying to get current recommendations in one place.) Do any of the stores where you buy K-cups sell tea? (I may have missed that somewhere.)

Thanks! I'm really looking forward to my Keurig. I'm sure I'll have to break it in at home before taking it to school.


----------



## Addie

Kindled Spirit said:


> Visited my local BB&B yesterday and they had the GM Pumpkin Spice. I finally bought some and may I just say YUMMMMM!! It's my new "flavored" favorite. They also had Cappuccino. It's very good. Another flavor they had but I didn't buy was Kahlua. Has anyone tried it yet?


I haven't tried it. I'm not a big fan of Kahlua, though.



Joel Arnold said:


> We have a Keurig coffee machine at work, and there's always an ample supply of K-Cups. My favorites are the Nantucket Blend and Breakfast Blend.
> 
> But now, I think, I must get the inidividual Keurig for home! (I'm the only coffee drinker in our household.)


You know you must! I really didn't think I would use my Keurig as much as I do, but now I don't think I can live without it. In fact, I get sad when I travel because it's too big to take with me. I haven't tried either of those. I'll have to add them to my list of KCups To Try.



Cindy416 said:


> I'm on my way in an hour or so to buy a Keurig mini at BB&B. I'll have to look for the pumpkin spice coffee. I will be near a Sam's Club, a Kohl's, a Target, and several other chains. Can anyone make a suggestion for where to buy coffee at a reasonable price? (There are many suggestions in the previous replies, but I'm trying to get current recommendations in one place.) Do any of the stores where you buy K-cups sell tea? (I may have missed that somewhere.)
> 
> Thanks! I'm really looking forward to my Keurig. I'm sure I'll have to break it in at home before taking it to school.


Yay! I hope you love it!
Of the physical stores, I've found Bed, Bath & Beyond to have good prices (particularly if you have the coupons) and the best selection. They also have a selection of teas, though it is a smaller selection compared to their coffee choices.


----------



## Cindy416

Are you able to switch between coffee and tea without any carryover of flavor from offer to tea and vice versa?


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Cindy416 said:


> Are you able to switch between coffee and tea without any carryover of flavor from offer to tea and vice versa?


Yes, there is no carryover at all. Did you get your mini yet?


----------



## Cindy416

Sure did! I'll have to break it in this weekend. I probably won't want to take it to school (or will want to bring it home on weekends, at the least. ;-). )


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Cindy416 said:


> Sure did! I'll have to break it in this weekend. I probably won't want to take it to school (or will want to bring it home on weekends, at the least. ;-). )


Oh just wait...when you start using it you will have to have another one for school.  I love mine so much I have one at my moms house for when I go there to visit once a month. And another one for backup at home incase something happens to the one here.  I love my keurigs!


----------



## Ruby296

Kindled Spirit said:


> Visited my local BB&B yesterday and they had the GM Pumpkin Spice. I finally bought some and may I just say YUMMMMM!! It's my new "flavored" favorite. They also had Cappuccino. It's very good. Another flavor they had but I didn't buy was Kahlua. Has anyone tried it yet?


I tried the Kahlua when it first came out and I thought it
was pretty lousy. It tasted nothing like Kahlua! It had very little flavor and was quite weak tasting. 
I wouldn't recommend it as there are many other good flavors to try.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Ruby296 said:


> I tried the Kahlua when it first came out and I thought it
> was pretty lousy. It tasted nothing like Kahlua! It had very little flavor and was quite weak tasting.
> I wouldn't recommend it as there are many other good flavors to try.


Thanks Ruby, glad I didn't buy it


----------



## Rita

I just got the Pumpkin Spice this week and really like it. I've got other samples that I bought too, but haven't gotten to them yet. I've been stuck on Chamomile and Sleepy Time Tea all week.


----------



## Ruby296

Kindled Spirit said:


> Thanks Ruby, glad I didn't buy it


You're very welcome!


----------



## GreenThumb

I went to BB&B yesterday, and they did have GM Pumpkin Spice.  Oh yummmmmmmm!  Interestingly, I liked it better cold than hot.  I see some really tasty iced coffee in my future!


----------



## geoffthomas

I received the Caribou Columbian - I was expecting something more - special.
It was fine - a little stronger than the Green Mountain, with a Caribou taste.
Just not ...... special.


----------



## Rita

Greenthumb...I never thought about drinking Pumpkin Spice cold. Actually I can't wrap my head around the idea of drinking any kind of cold coffee. Am I missing something?? I know iced coffee is the going thing, but just can't make myself try it.


----------



## GreenThumb

Well, here's how I generally have my coffee:

Make coffee.  Sit down.  Ahhhhhh......Oh wait....  "Mom!  Can I have some breakfast?"  "Mom, Amanda's staring at me!"  "Mom, the dog needs to go out!"  "Mom!  I dropped my toast on the floor!"  "Mom!  We're late for school!"  

And......I end up with cold coffee.  Which is how I discovered I like GM's Golden French Toast and also Pumpkin Spice better cold.  I do also like it iced (like Starbucks iced Frappuccinos for example!)


----------



## Kindled Spirit

GreenThumb said:


> Well, here's how I generally have my coffee:
> 
> Make coffee. Sit down. Ahhhhhh......Oh wait.... "Mom! Can I have some breakfast?" "Mom, Amanda's staring at me!" "Mom, the dog needs to go out!" "Mom! I dropped my toast on the floor!" "Mom! We're late for school!"
> 
> And......I end up with cold coffee. Which is how I discovered I like GM's Golden French Toast and also Pumpkin Spice better cold. I do also like it iced (like Starbucks iced Frappuccinos for example!)


Lol! Ahh, I remember those days well. Glad my kids are grown so I can drink hot coffee again


----------



## unknown2cherubim

GreenThumb said:


> Well, here's how I generally have my coffee:
> 
> Make coffee. Sit down. Ahhhhhh......Oh wait.... "Mom! Can I have some breakfast?" "Mom, Amanda's staring at me!" "Mom, the dog needs to go out!" "Mom! I dropped my toast on the floor!" "Mom! We're late for school!"
> 
> And......I end up with cold coffee. Which is how I discovered I like GM's Golden French Toast and also Pumpkin Spice better cold. I do also like it iced (like Starbucks iced Frappuccinos for example!)


I love cold coffee. I used GM Sumatran Extra Bold with ice and non-fat milk. So refreshing. I use it as a treat or a way to signal that the day is over. I'll switch over to hot again but we still had one 100 degree day this week and several days in the 90s.

@GreenThumb, can you tell me a little more about the GM Golden French Toast? I've been thinking of trying some but I'm afraid it might be too weak for me. If you are drinking it iced though that must not be so.


----------



## Rita

Greenthumb...Boy, I sure remember those days!!  

I'm drinking a cup of VanHoutte Chocolate Raspberry Truffle (one of the samples I bought) and I have to say I'm not liking it at all!   I brewed a cup and my son who was upstairs said what's that awful smell??!!


----------



## Addie

Rita said:


> I'm drinking a cup of VanHoutte Chocolate Raspberry Truffle (one of the samples I bought) and I have to say I'm not liking it at all!  I brewed a cup and my son who was upstairs said what's that awful smell??!!


Yeah, I bought a box of those soon after I got my Keurig about a year ago. They didn't have samples for it available, and I'd read how others had loved it (on another forum). I really didn't like it. The flavour was too overwhelming for me. It was like I was actually drinking a hot raspberry truffle. I can't fault them for getting the flavour right, though. Just turned out it wasn't my type of coffee.


----------



## Rita

You know it almost tasted like a liqueur to me. It was very overwhelming. I really haven't tasted anything that I simply couldn't drink again until now. I have tried several of the teas and most of them were very weak, but there are a few that I really like. I've found that I really like Timothy's and Celestial Seasoning Teas better than the other brands.


----------



## GreenThumb

AddieLove said:


> Yeah, I bought a box of those soon after I got my Keurig about a year ago. They didn't have samples for it available, and I'd read how others had loved it (on another forum). I really didn't like it. The flavour was too overwhelming for me. It was like I was actually drinking a hot raspberry truffle. I can't fault them for getting the flavour right, though. Just turned out it wasn't my type of coffee.


Sounds like another one that might be tastier cold!



unknown2cherubim said:


> @GreenThumb, can you tell me a little more about the GM Golden French Toast? I've been thinking of trying some but I'm afraid it might be too weak for me. If you are drinking it iced though that must not be so.


It smells exactly like French toast with syrup. Soooooo yummy! It maybe doesn't taste _quite_ as good as it smells, but it's still very good, especially cold (to me). I am a huge fan of Starbucks' Cinnamon Dolce iced Frappuccino, which is a flavor that comes and goes, and I think when this stuff is cold, that's what it tastes like. I've never had it iced. I don't think you could brew it over ice, because that might make it too weak. Maybe brew it, stick it in the fridge, and then later pour it over ice. Oooooh, or blend it with ice and Half & Half in a Magic Bullet!

*wondering if that much caffeine this late at night is a good idea.....*


----------



## Cindy416

Kindled Spirit said:


> Oh just wait...when you start using it you will have to have another one for school.  I love mine so much I have one at my moms house for when I go there to visit once a month. And another one for backup at home incase something happens to the one here.  I love my keurigs!


I can already see that happening. May have to leave this one at home and ask for another one for Christmas.


----------



## rcanepa

One of the fellows at work brought one in when our pot went south.  I'm rather fond of it, especially since we have the basket adapter that allows us to brew loose grounds as well.  I don't quite like throwing away all of that plastic otherwise.  But wow are the buckets good for emergencies.

I have an ooooold Mr. Coffee pot from what must be the late 80s or something.  Hopefully he has many more days ahead of him, but I might get a Keurig when he retires.


----------



## Rita

We stopped by Lowe's today to get a new door knob and at the beginning of the next aisle my husband noticed it was filled with Keurig Coffee Makers and Green Mountain Coffees! I didn't realize Lowe's sold Keurig products. The coffee came in a box of 18 for $11-12. The coffee makers were the same price as Keurig though.


----------



## Rita

I must not get out very often...Went to JCPenney's today and they had a whole display of Keurig and coffees! I wonder why I have never noticed Keurig out and about before I got one!!


----------



## Cindy416

I'm loving my mini- Keurig, and haven't taken it to school yet. I doubt that I'll take it. Ay have to either get another one or get a slightly larger model for home and then take the mini to school. I'm experimenting w/varieties of coffee and tea, and am loving every minute! I'm in love with the chai tea, the pumpkin spice coffee, and several of the plain coffees.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Cindy416 said:


> I'm loving my mini- Keurig, and haven't taken it to school yet. I doubt that I'll take it. Ay have to either get another one or get a slightly larger model for home and then take the mini to school. I'm experimenting w/varieties of coffee and tea, and am loving every minute! I'm in love with the chai tea, the pumpkin spice coffee, and several of the plain coffees.


I told you that you would want need another one


----------



## Cindy416

Kindled Spirit said:


> I told you that you would want need another one


I KNOW you did.  It seems a bit odd to have a Keurig sitting a few feet away from a Cuisinart coffeemaker, but I usually don't want half a pot, and love to brew myself a different cup of coffee/tea/cocoa whenever I want. (My husband always starts the day with a full pot of coffee in the Cuisinart, and I might be able to get a cup if I'm lucky. He doesn't drink coffee after noon because of the caffeine, and with my Keurig, I have it whenever I want. Caffeine doesn't affect me at all, in fact, I could fall asleep drinking a cup of coffee.)


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Cindy416 said:


> I KNOW you did.  It seems a bit odd to have a Keurig sitting a few feet away from a Cuisinart coffeemaker, but I usually don't want half a pot, and love to brew myself a different cup of coffee/tea/cocoa whenever I want. (My husband always starts the day with a full pot of coffee in the Cuisinart, and I might be able to get a cup if I'm lucky. He doesn't drink coffee after noon because of the caffeine, and with my Keurig, I have it whenever I want. Caffeine doesn't affect me at all, in fact, I could fall asleep drinking a cup of coffee.)


Not odd at all. I have my cute little Tassimo sitting right beside my Keurig.  And I can also drink coffee anytime, day or night.


----------



## Cindy416

Kindled Spirit said:


> Not odd at all. I have my cute little Tassimo sitting right beside my Keurig.  And I can also drink coffee anytime, day or night.


Glad you mentioned the Tassimo, Kindled Spirit. Will the cups that fit it fit the Keurig? The flavors and variations are probably all made by the same companies, but I have seen quite a few Tassimo cups in stores (like BB&B).


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Cindy416 said:


> Glad you mentioned the Tassimo, Kindled Spirit. Will the cups that fit it fit the Keurig? The flavors and variations are probably all made by the same companies, but I have seen quite a few Tassimo cups in stores (like BB&B).


No the Tassimo uses t-discs. They have a bar code that the machine reads. But the flavors are excellant and BB&B has the machine for 129.99, with your 20% dicount, 103.99, and a 30.00 mail in rebate. So I spent around 70.00 for the machine. Here's the one I got. I love it! Oh and the Gevalia Caramel Expresso Latte is Yummy!










http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=126478&RN=2004&


----------



## GreenThumb

Kindled Spirit said:


> No the Tassimo uses t-discs. They have a bar code that the machine reads. But the flavors are excellant and BB&B has the machine for 129.99, with your 20% dicount, 103.99, and a 30.00 mail in rebate. So I spent around 70.00 for the machine. Here's the one I got. I love it! Oh and the Gevalia Caramel Expresso Latte is Yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=126478&RN=2004&


I love the look of that machine!! Hmmm.....how many coffee makers do I really need?


----------



## geoffthomas

I think you need two.
One that uses the Keurig cups - some of the brands are only available here.
And one that uses the t-discs - other brands are only available here.

That way you can get any kind of coffee/tea and you have the ability to choose any brand at all.


Just sayin.....


----------



## GreenThumb

You're a wise man, Geoff!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I love my Keurig but I heard the Tassimo does make better espresso/lattes.  Keurig is really only set up to do regular brewed coffee.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

GreenThumb said:


> You're a wise man, Geoff!


Yes Geoff you certainly are.  I use my Keurig for just a good cup of strong ( love the extra bold ) coffee. And the Tassimo for my espresso, latte, cappuccinos. For my own taste I have found that MOST of the flavored k-cups are just too weak. That's another thing I like about the Tassimo. It has an automatic AND manual button. So you can stop the brew early if you like it strong or hold the button down for extra brewing if you like it weaker.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

GreenThumb said:


> I love the look of that machine!! Hmmm.....how many coffee makers do I really need?


Oh and it's very small. Hardly takes up any room at all


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit enabled me on the Tassimo last week even when I didn't have a new coffee maker on my radar - I have a *little* coffee maker problem   and have been through more than I care to mention  . 

I resisted, but I finally got a Tassimo 2 days ago (had to go for the titanium model with the tech geek neon light that shines down in the cup and the LCD screen) - I love it! My DH and I drink our coffee strong, and up until the last few months I hadn't really found more than maybe 2 k-cups I could drink larger than 5.25 oz. My DH never really cared for the Keurig and instead mostly drinks from our Nespresso (which makes awesome espresso and lungos!). I have been having a great time trying all different types of mochas, lattes, and going through the variety of Starbucks discs, which are excellent. I have found the Starbucks latte is better than the Gevalia one, as the creamer that is packaged with it tastes better to me.

I still like my Keurig and have really enjoyed the new K-Cups that have come out this year (Van Houtte Eclipse, both Revvs, a couple of the Wolfgang Pucks), but due to countertop space issues  the Keurig is going on hiatus with the Nespresso and Tassimo side by side for now. I have to say I am liking the extra space I have gained since the Tassimo is almost as small as the Nespresso! Thanks again for the enable, Kindled Spirit!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> Kindled Spirit enabled me on the Tassimo last week even when I didn't have a new coffee maker on my radar - I have a *little* coffee maker problem  and have been through more than I care to mention .
> 
> I resisted, but I finally got a Tassimo 2 days ago (had to go for the titanium model with the tech geek neon light that shines down in the cup and the LCD screen) - I love it! My DH and I drink our coffee strong, and up until the last few months I hadn't really found more than maybe 2 k-cups I could drink larger than 5.25 oz. My DH never really cared for the Keurig and instead mostly drinks from our Nespresso (which makes awesome espresso and lungos!). I have been having a great time trying all different types of mochas, lattes, and going through the variety of Starbucks discs, which are excellent. I have found the Starbucks latte is better than the Gevalia one, as the creamer that is packaged with it tastes better to me.
> 
> I still like my Keurig and have really enjoyed the new K-Cups that have come out this year (Van Houtte Eclipse, both Revvs, a couple of the Wolfgang Pucks), but due to countertop space issues  the Keurig is going on hiatus with the Nespresso and Tassimo side by side for now. I have to say I am liking the extra space I have gained since the Tassimo is almost as small as the Nespresso! Thanks again for the enable, Kindled Spirit!


You are quite welcome.  Isn't it the GREATEST!! And so cute to. Glad you and DH are enjoying it.


----------



## Addie

Julip, which do you like more: the Nespresso or the Tassimo? Like if you had to live with only one, which would you choose?


----------



## unknown2cherubim

AddieLove said:


> Julip, which do you like more: the Nespresso or the Tassimo? Like if you had to live with only one, which would you choose?


I'd like to know, too. I had a Tassimo but it broke. I would like a machine that would make lattes and iced lattes quick and easy.


----------



## julip

AddieLove said:


> Julip, which do you like more: the Nespresso or the Tassimo? Like if you had to live with only one, which would you choose?


Hi Addielove and unknown2cherubim - Oh gosh, I would say the Nespresso and the Tassimo are apples and oranges to me, but if I _had_ to choose one, I would have to say my beloved Nespresso. This is because DH and I are just hooked on the espresso it produces, and it is strong enough where we can easily make the espresso capsules in lungo size and it still is plenty flavorful and strong for us. It has been our main coffeemaker for over 1.5 years now, or at least for my DH. I have mostly used it, while also enjoying the Keurig and now the Tassimo.

I have never found a single cup brewer where I actually like all the flavors it offers, but I have enjoyed each and every one of the nespresso flavors. We've scaled it down to stocking up on the 8-10 intensity capsules, the 9 purple arpeggio being our favorite, and also the green lungo, intensity 7, but all of them taste great. I am not a decaf drinker, but I actually really like the decaffeinato intenso and would have never guessed it was decaf.

I don't really drink lattes and cappuccinos much anymore, so I haven't tried these using the Nespresso, but my set did come with the separate frother. This frother is similar to the one made by Keurig, and a friend of mine says the Keurig one works great. Nespresso also has a machine with the frother built in. If you have a Sur La Table store near you (or if you are lucky enough to have a Nespresso boutique near you), you can sample the drinks. I highly recommend the purple. 

That said, if you are mainly interested in espresso drinks, I would say try the Nespresso. If you are mainly interested in mugs of coffee, I would say the Tassimo. I say it's apples and oranges to me because I have to have my Nespresso for the espresso/lungos, but for a good tasting cup of coffee, I am loving the Tassimo, especially the Starbucks offerings. I have also just tried the Mastro Lorenzo t-discs, which is comparable to a lungo, and it is very good too.


----------



## Addie

Thanks so much for taking the time to give us your opinion, Julip! I think my next coffee maker will be the Nespresso. There's a Sur La Table in Austin, and I'm heading up to Austin this weekend; so I believe I'll have to drop by. Thanks again!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

julip, it's obvious I'm just going to follow you around while you tell me what to buy.  My next coffee machine purchase will have to be the Nespresso.


----------



## julip

LOL unknown2cherubim! Believe me, I know the feeling of my shopping list getting longer and longer - I think we all do more than our share of 'helping' around here!  

AddieLove and unknown2cherubim, I hope if you give the Nespresso a try, you will love it as much as we do. We joke it is like chocolate coffee since they are so smooth and syrupy. They produce such a wonderful crema that when you pour sugar on top, it takes several seconds for the sugar to sink down. Not to mention the machines are super cute.   We actually ended up with 2 because while I was waiting for our C100 essenza piano black to arrive from amazon, I saw a limited edition fuchsia at Sur La Table and it somehow followed us home.    If we didn't already have 2, I would have gotten the CitiZ model too when it came out because it is so cool looking.  

The machines are packaged with a sample of all the capsules, but I don't believe at this time they can be purchased at the store - only online at www.nespresso.com and from the boutiques. Don't let this discourage you, though - the closest boutique to me is over an hour away, so I buy all of mine online, and I've never felt it was an inconvenience - on the contrary. Standard shipping is 2 days, but if you live close enough to one as I do, you get your order in a day (I think if the order is placed by 1 or 2 pm). So, almost instant gratification! Also they offer seasonal and limited edition capsules which are fun to try, but they sell out quickly since everyone orders as soon as they hear about them! 

For anyone considering the Tassimo, I tried the Milka hot cocoa and the green tea today, and they were both very good!


----------



## Vet

I just bought a mini Keurig. I also bought a box of the Donut Shop Extra Bold, but it's not bold enough. Does anyone have a favorite bold k cup. I'm a Starbuck's bold kind of person.


----------



## Cindy416

Here's a tip that I learned today from Keurig's customer service:

If you have a K-cup whose foil top is puffy, the puffiness is caused by a build-up of gas inside the cup. (The tech says that the presence of gas signifies that the beans were very freshly-ground when the K-cup was filled.) To avoid a problem, manually press the cup onto the exit needle (in the bottom of the cup holding mechanism) until the needle punctures the cup and allows the gas to escape via the bottom of the cup. If you set the cup in the holder and then lower the top part of the Keurig onto the cup, as is customary, gas in the K-cup can be forced into the water line, causing the water to not be fully dispensed through the coffee and into your mug or cup. 

I was afraid that my Keurig mini-brewer was defective, and was preparing to box it up and return it to the Bed, Bath and Beyond where I had purchased it (45 miles away). I'm glad now that I called the Keurig cs, especially now that I've noticed that I have several K-cups with puffy, taut foil lids. I'm sure I have run into the same problem had I brought home a replacement coffeemaker.

If this tip has already been shared, I apologize for the duplication, but I couldn't find the hint anywhere on here.


----------



## Addie

Thanks for the tip, Cindy!
I had no idea why some of my KCups would be so puffy. Good to know there's nothing wrong with them. I'll be sure to do that with the puffy ones from now on.


----------



## julip

Vet said:


> I just bought a mini Keurig. I also bought a box of the Donut Shop Extra Bold, but it's not bold enough. Does anyone have a favorite bold k cup. I'm a Starbuck's bold kind of person.


Vet - my favorite xbold k-cups that I can drink at a regular sized (7.25 oz) cup are: Van Houtte Eclipse, Green Mountain Dark Magic, and Emeril's Big Easy Bold. Ones I also like, but at a smaller (5.25 oz) cup are: Newman's Special Blend, Revv, and Revv Pulse. Wolfgang Puck's Sumatra is also pretty good. Enjoy your cute mini!

Cindy - I have never heard that tip before, but I too have sometimes noticed puffy tops on my k-cups. Thanks for passing that along!


----------



## stormhawk

Vet said:


> I just bought a mini Keurig. I also bought a box of the Donut Shop Extra Bold, but it's not bold enough. Does anyone have a favorite bold k cup. I'm a Starbuck's bold kind of person.


I also prefer the bolder flavors.

My favs are Coffee People Black Tiger or Jet Fuel. Their Wake Up Call is also quite rousing.

In a pinch, a lot of supermarkets carry one of the Paul Newman Extra Bolds.

Timothy's Midnight Magic was quite good as well.


----------



## Vet

Thanks Julip and Stormhawk. I'll check Bed Bath and Beyond for those! This is going to be fun! 

Julip, it's really a cutie!


----------



## Cindy416

julip said:


> Vet - my favorite xbold k-cups that I can drink at a regular sized (7.25 oz) cup are: Van Houtte Eclipse, Green Mountain Dark Magic, and Emeril's Big Easy Bold. Ones I also like, but at a smaller (5.25 oz) cup are: Newman's Special Blend, Revv, and Revv Pulse. Wolfgang Puck's Sumatra is also pretty good. Enjoy your cute mini!
> 
> Cindy - I have never heard that tip before, but I too have sometimes noticed puffy tops on my k-cups. Thanks for passing that along!


I'm tempted to start a new thread about my tip because this one is so many pages that I think many people now only check out the last two or three posts. If I can save someone the trouble of packing up their Keuring and returning it, it's probably worth a new thread. Hope that's ok.


----------



## Addie

I agree. Keurig users don't always check out this thread, and I think a new one specifically speaking to the issue would have more Keurig users clicking and learning.


----------



## Rita

In a recent post of trying GM's Pumpkin Spice and really liking it I have now discovered the new creamer by Coffee Mate (Caramel Macchiato) added to it is SOOOOOOO yummy!!! The flavors of pumpkin and caramel are so complimentary to each other. Caramel is a weakness of mine and this just makes my coffee so much better!!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Rita said:


> In a recent post of trying GM's Pumpkin Spice and really liking it I have now discovered the new creamer by Coffee Mate (Caramel Macchiato) added to it is SOOOOOOO yummy!!! The flavors of pumpkin and caramel are so complimentary to each other. Caramel is a weakness of mine and this just makes my coffee so much better!!


Ohhh I will have to try this! I LOVE caramel and I love that pumpkin spice coffee. Sounds yummy! Thanks


----------



## Rita

You're so welcome Kindled Spirit. I love trying different combinations just to see what I can come up with.


----------



## summerteeth

I finally bought a Keurig mini today & one of those my K-cup refillable thingys (I am a bit on the frugal side & I drink a lot of coffee & tea, but I usually make WAY too much and end up wasting it, especially expensive & wasteful since I use an Aeropress & those use quite a bit of coffee - I go through about a pound every four days or so).

I tried the K-cup with this Indian loose tea I love and it turned out GREAT - so convenient & the perfect temperature for tea. I also tried it with this apple chai spice tea I have and it was pretty good, albeit not quite as strong as I'm used to. I have not tried coffee yet.

I also tried Diedrich French Roast and it was okay... I didn't like it enough to justify purchasing a whole box.  It was just kind of underwhelming.

I saw Green Mountain Dark Magic on the shelf - anyone have any thoughts on that particular blend?

Also-- any DIY my K-cup suggestions?

This little addition to my kitchen is so neat!


----------



## stormhawk

Dark Magic is lovely if you like a coffee you can melt a spoon in. I happen to like that, and so it's one of my favorites.

There was a Keurig feature show on QVC today. I came VERY close to getting the latest incarnation of the mini based on the new features. not a big deal for me that you can use a clear mug in it, but I was interested in the multiple water level option.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

@summerteeth, I didn't like Dietrich's french roast but I love, love, love Tully's french roast. That's my go to morning coffee. I like Dark Magic just fine, but my fave of Green Mountain is their Sumatran. Hot or cold, it is just yummy to me and strong enough on a smaller setting.


----------



## Candee15

After shopping around a LOT today, I'm still really undecided.  I like some things about the Tassimo (Starbucks, Seattle's Best, cappucino), but all the choices available for Keurig keep calling to me.  Right now I'm thinking about getting the mini Keurig (since I'm the only coffee drinker in the house) and trying some flavors.  It's such a cute size, too.  Then maybe by Christmas or whenever I could justify a Tassimo?

Does this make any sense?  Am I making a mistak choosing Keurig over Tassimo first?


----------



## Addie

I can't say if you're making a mistake or not. It really comes down to what you want. I should say first that I have a mini but not a Tassimo, so what I have to say regarding the Tassimo is only what I've read from what others have said. 

I'd say the Tassimo is simpler, but the Keurig has more. With the Tassimo, it's great that you don't have to heat milk or add anything else since it's all in that little TDisk and the machine reads the barcode. I didn't even know about the Tassimo when I had the Keurig, but if I had, I think I still would have gone with the Keurig. I really like the vast number of flavours they have (I particularly love GM's coffee), and I love that I can use my own coffee with the My KCup accessory. That's how I'm mainly using it these days. What's most important to me now is being able to brew one cup of whatever coffee I want. Plus, I usually like to drink my coffee black, so the latte options of the Tassimo don't really work for me.

So if you're going to use your own coffee, you want a lot of KCup choices and you don't mind having to add milk or sugar or whatever else, then the Keurig is the way to go. If you feel like you'll enjoy a good percentage of the TDisk flavours, enjoy the simplicity the machine offers by making lattes and such and have no interest using coffee that isn't available in a TDisk, then the Tassimo is the way to go.

Just my opinion, of course. I personally don't think either choice would be a mistake. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Candee15

AddieLove said:


> I can't say if you're making a mistake or not. It really comes down to what you want. I should say first that I have a mini but not a Tassimo, so what I have to say regarding the Tassimo is only what I've read from what others have said.
> 
> I'd say the Tassimo is simpler, but the Keurig has more. With the Tassimo, it's great that you don't have to heat milk or add anything else since it's all in that little TDisk and the machine reads the barcode. I didn't even know about the Tassimo when I had the Keurig, but if I had, I think I still would have gone with the Keurig. I really like the vast number of flavours they have (I particularly love GM's coffee), and I love that I can use my own coffee with the My KCup accessory. That's how I'm mainly using it these days. What's most important to me now is being able to brew one cup of whatever coffee I want. Plus, I usually like to drink my coffee black, so the latte options of the Tassimo don't really work for me.
> 
> So if you're going to use your own coffee, you want a lot of KCup choices and you don't mind having to add milk or sugar or whatever else, then the Keurig is the way to go. If you feel like you'll enjoy a good percentage of the TDisk flavours, enjoy the simplicity the machine offers by making lattes and such and have no interest using coffee that isn't available in a TDisk, then the Tassimo is the way to go.
> 
> Just my opinion, of course. I personally don't think either choice would be a mistake. Good luck with your decision!


Thanks. I'm feeling pretty good about my choice so far. Of course the lattes and cappucinos sound very interesting, but I don't drink those on a daily basis anyway. Plus, I was wondering about the cleanup with the added milk product, but that's just a thought that crossed my mind. It's probably fine. What sold me is the variety. I want to experiment and try a lot of different flavors. Right now I'm super excited about the holiday K Cups. I basically love the idea of being abl to try all different flavors and have whatever I'm in the mood for. I think this will be FUN.

Oh. I ordered RED. I have a red KitchenAid food processor, a red crockpot, a red grill, and white appliances and cherry cabinets.


----------



## Rita

Candee15 said:


> After shopping around a LOT today, I'm still really undecided. I like some things about the Tassimo (Starbucks, Seattle's Best, cappucino), but all the choices available for Keurig keep calling to me. Right now I'm thinking about getting the mini Keurig (since I'm the only coffee drinker in the house) and trying some flavors. It's such a cute size, too. Then maybe by Christmas or whenever I could justify a Tassimo?
> 
> Does this make any sense? Am I making a mistak choosing Keurig over Tassimo first?


Candee when I was looking for a new "one cup" coffee machine I was in the same predicament as you. The Keurig kept calling and calling my name. At just the right time QVC had it on sale with about 48 k-cup samples. I just couldn't resist the price and all the terrific reviews. I've had mine almost a year and have not regretted it at all. The multiple choices of coffees, teas, cocoas have been so much to go through. Prior to the Keurig my husband and son didn't really drink that much coffee or tea, but have really enjoyed trying all the new flavors.

Speaking of QVC they are having a "special" today on the mini plus Keurig brewer that also comes with the my k-cup holder (for your own blend) and samples.

Have fun deciding!


----------



## Candee15

Rita said:


> Candee when I was looking for a new "one cup" coffee machine I was in the same predicament as you. The Keurig kept calling and calling my name. At just the right time QVC had it on sale with about 48 k-cup samples. I just couldn't resist the price and all the terrific reviews. I've had mine almost a year and have not regretted it at all. The multiple choices of coffees, teas, cocoas have been so much to go through. Prior to the Keurig my husband and son didn't really drink that much coffee or tea, but have really enjoyed trying all the new flavors.
> 
> Speaking of QVC they are having a "special" today on the mini plus Keurig brewer that also comes with the my k-cup holder (for your own blend) and samples.
> 
> Have fun deciding!


That's how I felt. This Keurig Mini kept calling to me, too. I want to "play" with different flavors. I'm sooooooooooo tired of instant coffee <lol>. I just checked QVC, but I think I did okay. I ordered my red Keurig from Kohls, and the bottom line price was a bit over $90, with tax. I won't be getting the filter and only get 12 samples, but that's okay. I'm not rushing into using my own coffee right away. At least I don't think I care about that. Darn. Maybe I'll pick up a filter sometime. I wonder if BB&B carries them. Then I could use a 20% off coupon. I'll have to check that out. I want a spinner for the K Cups. Those are CUTE.


----------



## Rita

I got one of those carousel spinners too; it is cute! I kept buying so many different samples and boxes that I had to clean out a cabinet to store everything. It has turned out quite well because I now have a "coffee station" set up in my kitchen. All my boxes of k-cups are stored beneath and are lined up perfectly.


----------



## Candee15

Rita said:


> I got one of those carousel spinners too; it is cute! I kept buying so many different samples and boxes that I had to clean out a cabinet to store everything. It has turned out quite well because I now have a "coffee station" set up in my kitchen. All my boxes of k-cups are stored beneath and are lined up perfectly.


Oh, that sounds wonderful. A coffee station! I read about the sugar free syrups, and that sounds like fun, too. Oh, no. Here comes another obsession <g>.


----------



## Rita

My son (he works at Walmart) just brought home a bottle of the Torani Caramel Sauce. I've been after him all week to get me a bottle because I found a recipe for Caramel Cafe Mocha. I'll be giving that a try tomorrow. Right now I'm having a cup of Celestial Seasonings Sleepytime Extra.


----------



## Candee15

Rita said:


> My son (he works at Walmart) just brought home a bottle of the Torani Caramel Sauce. I've been after him all week to get me a bottle because I found a recipe for Caramel Cafe Mocha. I'll be giving that a try tomorrow. Right now I'm having a cup of Celestial Seasonings Sleepytime Extra.


Oh, wow! That sounds DELICIOUS. I'd love to hear how it turns out.

Do you use the Keurig often for tea? Is there an advantage of just making tea normally with boiling water? Is it that much easier? Now that I think about it, probably, yes...but I'm wondering if it's a lot more expensive to make tea with the Keurig. What do you think?


----------



## Rita

Candee15 said:


> Oh, wow! That sounds DELICIOUS. I'd love to hear how it turns out.
> 
> Do you use the Keurig often for tea? Is there an advantage of just making tea normally with boiling water? Is it that much easier? Now that I think about it, probably, yes...but I'm wondering if it's a lot more expensive to make tea with the Keurig. What do you think?


I will let you know about the Torani tomorrow! 

Yes, we use the Keurig purt near every day. My youngest son likes the new k-cup for Southern Sweet Tea that came out (instead of making a whole big pitcher) and my husband and I have tea at night. We just buy the regular tea bags and have the water run through the Keurig. No muss no fuss.


----------



## Candee15

Rita said:


> I will let you know about the Torani tomorrow!
> 
> Yes, we use the Keurig purt near every day. My youngest son likes the new k-cup for Southern Sweet Tea that came out (instead of making a whole big pitcher) and my husband and I have tea at night. We just buy the regular tea bags and have the water run through the Keurig. No muss no fuss.


Oh, now I understand about the tea. You're using the WATER. I have an instant boiling water faucet in my sink, and that's what I use for tea. I've got THAT covered, but I want fun coffee.


----------



## Rita

If they made a k-cup for the sleepy time tea I would definitely buy it rather than have to fool with a tea bag. He drinks the chamomile and they do have it in a k-cup, but I'm out right now. Just haven't taken the time to place an order.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Rita said:


> If they made a k-cup for the sleepy time tea I would definitely buy it rather than have to fool with a tea bag. He drinks the chamomile and they do have it in a k-cup, but I'm out right now. Just haven't taken the time to place an order.


They do make the Sleepy Time in a k-cup. Is this what you meant 










http://www.amazon.com/Celestial-Seasonings-Sleepytime-Brewers-24-count/dp/B002WQ7MQ0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1287385123&sr=1-1


----------



## summerteeth

So I just registered my machine & I am trying to pick out my 4 boxes on keurig.com (buy 2 get 2 free) - what are everyone's favorites?  

I don't like flavored coffee too much & I am casein free (gluten free, too, but only one of the kcups isn't GF from what I see...) so I am pretty much down to coffee & tea... any suggestions?


----------



## Candee15

I ordered my Keurig Mini Plus last night and would appreciate K Cup recommendations.  I love flavored coffees.  What are your favorites?  I also would appreciate favorites recommendations of regular coffee that you drink every day.

Thanks!  I have to start thinking about what K Cups to buy.  What fun!!!


----------



## akagriff

Southern pecan, donut house


----------



## julip

I haven't gone back far enough in the thread to check, so I apologize if this site has already been mentioned, but I've always liked Big Cat Coffees to make fun sampler packs that you name yourself. Of course now, you can sample sleeves from Keurig direct, so you don't have to commit to a whole box through there either.


----------



## Candee15

julip said:


> I haven't gone back far enough in the thread to check, so I apologize if this site has already been mentioned, but I've always liked Big Cat Coffees to make fun sampler packs that you name yourself. Of course now, you can sample sleeves from Keurig direct, so you don't have to commit to a whole box through there either.


Thank you so much! I love the idea of making up a sampler. That's a great idea, and I'll check out Big Cat Coffees.


----------



## Rita

Kindled Spirit said:


> They do make the Sleepy Time in a k-cup. Is this what you meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Celestial-Seasonings-Sleepytime-Brewers-24-count/dp/B002WQ7MQ0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1287385123&sr=1-1


It is and isn't...It is exactly the same except it has "extra" on it. I believe the extra has more Valerian in it to aid in sleeplessness.


----------



## Rita

My coffee and tea favorites so far are:

*Flavored:*

Emeril's Vanilla Bean Bam
Timothy's Caramel Vanilla Nut
Van Houtte's Madagascar Vanilla Nut

*Non-flavored:*

Emeril's Big Easy Bold
Green Mountain's Lake & Lodge and Breakfast Blend
Caribou's Caribou Blend

*Holiday Editions:*

Green Mountain's Pumpkin Spice and Holiday Blend
Gloria Jean's Holiday Traditions

*Teas:*

Celestial Seasoning's Sleepytime Tea and Cozy Chamomile
Bigelow's Chai Green Tea


----------



## KindleGirl

Has anyone seen the Holiday coffee bundles at Bed, Bath & Beyond yet? I haven't been there in a while and I know they usually have them sometime around this time of year. Maybe I need to make a trip out there this week....


----------



## Ruby296

I love flavored coffee, some of my favorites are Gloria Jeans Butter Toffee, Timothys German Chocolate Cake, GM Golden French Toast, Van Houtte French Vanilla. I want to try the Southern Pecan soon too. Big Cat Coffe is wonderful, fast shipping and free w/$50 order (I think). And yes, the sampler packs are great! Have fun choosing!


----------



## Candee15

KindleGirl said:


> Has anyone seen the Holiday coffee bundles at Bed, Bath & Beyond yet? I haven't been there in a while and I know they usually have them sometime around this time of year. Maybe I need to make a trip out there this week....


YES! For once I'm ahead of you. You have all the great handbags, but I have some coffee <g>. That's pretty good considering I don't even have my Keurig yet. I was in BB&B this morning (looking for shower curtains, don't ask) and ended up NOT getting them, but I bought the Holiday Coffee Collection for the RED Mini Plus Keurig I don't have yet. It looks wonderful...Spicy Eggnog, Gingerbread, Golden French Toast, and Holiday Blend. Now these flavors should brighten my holidays, right


----------



## Candee15

Rita said:


> My coffee and tea favorites so far are:
> 
> *Flavored:*
> 
> Emeril's Vanilla Bean Bam
> Timothy's Caramel Vanilla Nut
> Van Houtte's Madagascar Vanilla Nut
> 
> *Non-flavored:*
> 
> Emeril's Big Easy Bold
> Green Mountain's Lake & Lodge and Breakfast Blend
> Caribou's Caribou Blend
> 
> *Holiday Editions:*
> 
> Green Mountain's Pumpkin Spice and Holiday Blend
> Gloria Jean's Holiday Traditions
> 
> *Teas:*
> 
> Celestial Seasoning's Sleepytime Tea and Cozy Chamomile
> Bigelow's Chai Green Tea


Hi, Rita,

Thank you for the great list. Now I have some direction.


----------



## Rita

If anyone is interested in trading...

I have one new box of 24 of the Timothy's German Chocolate Cake (expiration date of 8/14/10) and a partial box of Celestial Seasonings Half and Half Black Tea and Lemonade. That box originally held 22, but I have 18 of them left (expiration date of 5/13/11). Even though the expiration date has passed on the german chocolate cake k-cups they should still be good. I had a cup from another box just the other night and it was perfectly fine.

If you have Golden French Toast, Spicy Eggnog (haven't tried these yet) or any of the seasonal coffees and are interested in a trade please send me a PM. I think those who have traded before suggests that each person just pays to ship to the other person so you're only out shipping costs.


----------



## Rita

Has anyone used the Keurig's Cafe One-Touch Milk Frother? If so, do you like it or not?


----------



## Candee15

Rita said:


> Has anyone used the Keurig's Cafe One-Touch Milk Frother? If so, do you like it or not?


Funny you should mention that. I was wondering the same thing. I would LOVE to make cappucino and frappes.

Or ... what about something simple that wouldn't require any major clean up?


----------



## Cindy416

Candee15 said:


> Funny you should mention that. I was wondering the same thing. I would LOVE to make cappucino and frappes.
> 
> Or ... what about something simple that wouldn't require any major clean up?


I have the Aerolatte, and lobe it. Clean up is very easy, it's easy to store, and it does a good of frothing my low-fat milk.


----------



## Candee15

Cindy416 said:


> I have the Aerolatte, and lobe it. Clean up is very easy, it's easy to store, and it does a good of frothing my low-fat milk.


That's great. Thank you for the recommendation. I think that would be all I need. I was sooooo interested in the Tassimo brewer at first because of the frothing milk, but I'm beginning to think something like the Aerolatte would be just as easy (if not easier to clean) and quite sufficient.

Would that be the main difference between the Tassimo and the Keurig then? If could frothe milk, do you think I could make cappucinos and lattes?


----------



## Candee15

Just to bring everyone up to date, I found the GM Pumpkin Spice at Bed, Bath and Beyond today. If only my Keurig would get here, I could HAVE some <g>.


----------



## Rita

Hey Cindy and Candee...

I do have the Aerolatte that you have shown. While I do like it okay I was wondering if the Keurig Frother would make it lots thicker. Do you use only skim milk?? I've been using 1%, but it just doesn't thicken up like I think it should.


----------



## 13893

ooh, I'm so happy to find this thread!

I want to buy a Keurig -- or something like it -- for a friend of mine. She has an office that hosts from 4 to 40 people a day, mostly lawyers, and she has a big demand for coffee.

I have a Nespresso CitiZ at home, which I love, but I've heard that for coffee a Keurig is a good way to go.

But what model would be good for an office?


----------



## Rita

LKRigel said:


> ooh, I'm so happy to find this thread!
> 
> I want to buy a Keurig -- or something like it -- for a friend of mine. She has an office that hosts from 4 to 40 people a day, mostly lawyers, and she has a big demand for coffee.
> 
> I have a Nespresso CitiZ at home, which I love, but I've heard that for coffee a Keurig is a good way to go.
> 
> But what model would be good for an office?


They actually have 2 or 3 different models for office use although I'm not sure how much they cost. Keurig's are great for one cup at a time or for different flavors of coffee and tea.


----------



## 13893

The one-cup-at-a-time feature is what would be so great. Usually we make five or six pots of coffee in the morning and put them out in the conference rooms. Some get emptied immediately and others sit there all day and go to waste.

I think I'm going to get a Nespresso milk frother for the milk. They're sold separately, and I love the one that came with my CitiZ.

I just don't know which is the sturdiest Keurig for heavy use.


----------



## Rita

LK...Here's the link to their brewers for the work place.

http://www.keurig.com/workplace-solutions


----------



## 13893

That link is perfect -- thank you!

BTW, someone up thread wrote something about sprinkling sugar on the crema from the nespresso -- I just tried that. I mixed a little nutmeg with raw sugar crystals and sprinkled a tiny bit on top of a latte. 

Yum!


----------



## julip

Candee15 said:


> That's great. Thank you for the recommendation. I think that would be all I need. I was sooooo interested in the Tassimo brewer at first because of the frothing milk, but I'm beginning to think something like the Aerolatte would be just as easy (if not easier to clean) and quite sufficient.
> 
> Would that be the main difference between the Tassimo and the Keurig then? If could frothe milk, do you think I could make cappucinos and lattes?


Cleaning the Tassimo is actually one of my favorite things about it! There is a cute little yellow disc with a bar code that stores behind the water tank, and when it is inserted in the disc holder, the bar code tells it is in cleaning mode. It basically flushes hot water through the machine and you are done. The initial cleaning you go through one tank of water, but for maintenance it only requires one flush, I think. I usually do 2-3 just for good measure, and because it's so quick.

For the milk drinks, you run the milk disc first, then the coffee, so there really isn't any clean up required before the routine cleanings, so no extra work required. Also every so often wiping down the bar code scanner with a towel is about the only other thing you need to do.

If you want authentic and traditional milk frothing, though, a separate frother would be the way to go. 


LKRigel said:


> The one-cup-at-a-time feature is what would be so great. Usually we make five or six pots of coffee in the morning and put them out in the conference rooms. Some get emptied immediately and others sit there all day and go to waste.
> 
> I think I'm going to get a Nespresso milk frother for the milk. They're sold separately, and I love the one that came with my CitiZ.
> 
> I just don't know which is the sturdiest Keurig for heavy use.


LKRigel - lucky lucky you that you have a CitiZ ! If DH and I didn't already have 2 Essenzas, we would have brought one of those home the minute it hit the stores. It is a very cool looking machine. I love using the CitiZ lungo glasses. Which color do you have, and do you have the one with the frother attached?


----------



## Candee15

Rita said:


> Hey Cindy and Candee...
> 
> I do have the Aerolatte that you have shown. While I do like it okay I was wondering if the Keurig Frother would make it lots thicker. Do you use only skim milk?? I've been using 1%, but it just doesn't thicken up like I think it should.


Hi, Rita,

I am sooooooo NOT surprised that you have the Aerolatte <g>. I use 2% milk, but now you have me wondering. Will milk get nice and thick with something like the AeroLatte, or not? Hmmmm.

This is a GOOD topic. If we could master the froth thing, we could have great lattes, etc.


----------



## monkeyluis

I love my Keurig! I get the Doughnut Shop one from Amazon using subscribe & save. $18 for a box of 50. Can't beat it.


----------



## Candee15

monkeyluis said:


> I love my Keurig! I get the Doughnut Shop one from Amazon using subscribe & save. $18 for a box of 50. Can't beat it.


What is the "subscribe and save?"


----------



## 13893

Mine is red. I went all the way and got the frother -- which is fantastic. I even have a picture of it!









Right now, my favorite flavor is the rosabaya de columbia

The frother is amazing. Do you have one?


----------



## Candee15

julip said:


> Cleaning the Tassimo is actually one of my favorite things about it! There is a cute little yellow disc with a bar code that stores behind the water tank, and when it is inserted in the disc holder, the bar code tells it is in cleaning mode. It basically flushes hot water through the machine and you are done. The initial cleaning you go through one tank of water, but for maintenance it only requires one flush, I think. I usually do 2-3 just for good measure, and because it's so quick.
> 
> For the milk drinks, you run the milk disc first, then the coffee, so there really isn't any clean up required before the routine cleanings, so no extra work required. Also every so often wiping down the bar code scanner with a towel is about the only other thing you need to do.
> 
> If you want authentic and traditional milk frothing, though, a separate frother would be the way to go.
> LKRigel - lucky lucky you that you have a CitiZ ! If DH and I didn't already have 2 Essenzas, we would have brought one of those home the minute it hit the stores. It is a very cool looking machine. I love using the CitiZ lungo glasses. Which color do you have, and do you have the one with the frother attached?


Julip,

Why do I think it would be GREAT to have a Tassimo AND a Keurig?


----------



## julip

Candee15 said:


> Julip,
> 
> Why do I think it would be GREAT to have a Tassimo AND a Keurig?


Because you are a wise woman and that is an excellent idea!


----------



## Rita

Candee15 said:


> Hi, Rita,
> 
> I am sooooooo NOT surprised that you have the Aerolatte <g>. I use 2% milk, but now you have me wondering. Will milk get nice and thick with something like the AeroLatte, or not? Hmmmm.
> 
> This is a GOOD topic. If we could master the froth thing, we could have great lattes, etc.


Candee I laughed out loud when I read this!!! I did get quite a bit of "free" stuff from Amazon using my Amazon Chase credit card points earlier this year.

I have gotten it to foam up to a small degree, but haven't mastered the really thick and high foam. I may not be doing it right. Hopefully we'll keep working at it and get it right!!

Btw...the subscribe and save from Amazon is great. If you use that you can save (I think) and extra 15% off your purchase if you have it delivered every month, 2,3,6 months.


----------



## julip

LKRigel said:


> Mine is red. I went all the way and got the frother -- which is fantastic. I even have a picture of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, my favorite flavor is the rosabaya de columbia
> 
> The frother is amazing. Do you have one?


I love the red one! I have the separate frother, which was packaged with my piano black essenza. I honestly am not much of a latte/capp drinker so I haven't used it, but I keep intending to . The rosabaya de columbia is really good! I really love all of the ones 7 and above, but find every single flavor very drinkable, arpeggio still holding strong as our favorite. Have you tried the limited edition 12 intensity, the Kazaar? It's really good, and I like the dark blue capsule.


----------



## 13893

I just got the Kazar in my last order. [edit to add: and I love it!]

And the purple Arpeggio is my standby. I also like the Ristretto (black) and the Roma (brown).

I LOATHE the Finezzo! ha.

I drink lattes all the time. You just put the milk in the frother and push the button -- easy and clean. I love the whole thing.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

As for the frothing...they did say on QVC Sunday when they showed the Keurig frother, to use skim milk only. They said it froths better than reg. milk.


----------



## Rita

Kindled Spirit said:


> As for the frothing...they did say on QVC Sunday when they showed the Keurig frother, to use skim milk only. They said it froths better than reg. milk.


Dang I missed that! I'll have to try skim with my Aerolatte and see if there's a difference. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Cindy416

Edited because I LOVE it, not LOBE it! Darned iPad. 



Cindy416 said:


> I have the Aerolatte, and love it. Clean up is very easy, it's easy to store, and it does a good of frothing my low-fat milk.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Rita said:


> Dang I missed that! I'll have to try skim with my Aerolatte and see if there's a difference. Thanks for letting us know.


You are welcome.  Hope it works. 


Cindy416 said:


> Edited because I LOVE it, not LOBE it! Darned iPad.


Awww Cindy I thought that was cute...maybe a new internet word I wasn't familiar with  Like my son's g/f says lubs...instead of loves


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> I love the red one! I have the separate frother, which was packaged with my piano black essenza. I honestly am not much of a latte/capp drinker so I haven't used it, but I keep intending to . The rosabaya de columbia is really good! I really love all of the ones 7 and above, but find every single flavor very drinkable, arpeggio still holding strong as our favorite. Have you tried the limited edition 12 intensity, the Kazaar? It's really good, and I like the dark blue capsule.


I have tried 5 flavors so far and they have been incredible! I just had the Decaff. intenso, and I don't like Decaff, but it was GREAT! Would never know it's Decaff. I love my Essenza, but I see a Citiz somewhere in my future


----------



## stormhawk

I don't have a carousel spinner (no room on the kitchen counter), but I do keep an assortment of k-cups in a lovely (martha stewart-ish) basket that I had handy. 

Important tip: you know those coupons you keep throwing away from Bed, Bath & Beyond? Keep them. They never expire (just ignore the date), and you can use them to buy k-cups!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

You know what I was thinking about last night that would be wicked cool at a K Cup?

Go on. Ask me.

(Everyone, rolling their eyes at Fitchy): "What did you think about that would be wicked cool as a K Cup?"

How about warm Apple Cider?

(You may not admit it, but some of you just nodded your heads. And why not? They have hot cocoa. They have tea. Hell, they have iced tea.)


----------



## Addie

John Fitch V said:


> You know what I was thinking about last night that would be wicked cool at a K Cup?
> 
> Go on. Ask me.
> 
> (Everyone, rolling their eyes at Fitchy): "What did you think about that would be wicked cool as a K Cup?"
> 
> How about warm Apple Cider?
> 
> (You may not admit it, but some of you just nodded your heads. And why not? They have hot cocoa. They have tea. Hell, they have iced tea.)


Green Mountain does have Apple Cider KCups.
http://www.greenmountaincoffee.com/Coffee/Green-Mountain-Naturals-Hot-Apple-Cider
Or, well, they will pretty soon. You can't order just yet. I got their catalog today in the mail advertising it. It's the first year for it, I believe. It's like they read your mind or something. I like the idea of Apple Cider ... I wonder how their version tastes.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

AddieLove said:


> Green Mountain does have Apple Cider KCups.
> http://www.greenmountaincoffee.com/Coffee/Green-Mountain-Naturals-Hot-Apple-Cider
> Or, well, they will pretty soon. You can't order just yet. I got their catalog today in the mail advertising it. It's the first year for it, I believe. It's like they read your mind or something. I like the idea of Apple Cider ... I wonder how their version tastes.


 

I am now impressed with the way my brain works.... and you all thought I was just a crazy author with a vivid imagination.


----------



## Raffeer

What is the "subscribe and save?" 
[/quote]"Subscribe and Save" is Amazon's hook to get you to buy from them. They got me. Every other month I get 50 Green Mountain Doughnut shop k-cups for the grand total of 16.58. They were in a Friday sale at 19.99 and if you signed up for "Subscribe and Save" the price was further reduced to the 16.58. 
With S & S you can choose your time frame up to every 6 months, if I remember correctly, and you can unsubscribe at any time. .... of course if you are Amazon Prime there are no shipping charges so it can be a great deal.
Of course for my indulgences I haunt BB&B with their coupons.


----------



## geoffthomas

AddieLove said:


> Green Mountain does have Apple Cider KCups.
> http://www.greenmountaincoffee.com/Coffee/Green-Mountain-Naturals-Hot-Apple-Cider
> Or, well, they will pretty soon. You can't order just yet. I got their catalog today in the mail advertising it. It's the first year for it, I believe. It's like they read your mind or something. I like the idea of Apple Cider ... I wonder how their version tastes.


Yeah I got that catalog too.
Said to myself: "That is a strange thing for a coffee company to make". 
But it is something that we have always made at home.
I am going to ask for a "sample" by calling in my next order rather than just doing it online.
Because I don't want to commit to 24 cups unless I have tried it first.

Just sayin.....


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Raffeer said:


> What is the "subscribe and save?"
> "Subscribe and Save" is Amazon's hook to get you to buy from them. They got me. Every other month I get 50 Green Mountain Doughnut shop k-cups for the grand total of 16.58. They were in a Friday sale at 19.99 and if you signed up for "Subscribe and Save" the price was further reduced to the 16.58.
> With S & S you can choose your time frame up to every 6 months, if I remember correctly, and you can unsubscribe at any time. .... of course if you are Amazon Prime there are no shipping charges so it can be a great deal.
> Of course for my indulgences I haunt BB&B with their coupons.


I have subscribe and save on a couple of my favorite k-cups. Way cheaper that BB&B, at least with using their coupons.


----------



## monkeyluis

Raffeer said:


> What is the "subscribe and save?"
> "Subscribe and Save" is Amazon's hook to get you to buy from them. They got me. Every other month I get 50 Green Mountain Doughnut shop k-cups for the grand total of 16.58. They were in a Friday sale at 19.99 and if you signed up for "Subscribe and Save" the price was further reduced to the 16.58.
> With S & S you can choose your time frame up to every 6 months, if I remember correctly, and you can unsubscribe at any time. .... of course if you are Amazon Prime there are no shipping charges so it can be a great deal.
> Of course for my indulgences I haunt BB&B with their coupons.


You don't have to be amazon prime to get free shipping. All subscribe and save is free shipping. That's why I do it and the discount you get too, 20% I think, or something. Anyway, you can't beat a box of 50 for less than 20 dollars. About .40 for a cup of GOOD coffee!!! Whoohoo. And I like the option that you can push it back, chagne your frequency, cancel at any time. It's really a great deal.


----------



## Candee15

My red Keurig Mini Plus arrived today!!! I love it. My first cup of coffee was Pumpkin Spice. What fun I'm going to have trying different flavors.


----------



## Addie

Candee15 said:


> My red Keurig Mini Plus arrived today!!! I love it. My first cup of coffee was Pumpkin Spice. What fun I'm going to have trying different flavors.


Yay! I love the Pumpkin Spice KCup. Let us know which flavours you end up loving and hating!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I have a five dollar coupon for kohls. Feel like getting my pumpkin spice


----------



## CS

I'm having a problem with my Keurig Mini (it's not the latest model - it's the one made right before the current version).

Lately, the water sometimes won't brew all the way. A lot of it was stuck inside the tank this morning.

This model does not have a water reservoir, so the usual descaling tip probably won't apply. You add water as you're about to brew, that's it. 

Anyone have any idea what I could do?


----------



## Addie

CS, Cindy put this tip up a few pages back about why the machine might not dispense all the water:


Cindy416 said:


> Here's a tip that I learned today from Keurig's customer service:
> 
> If you have a K-cup whose foil top is puffy, the puffiness is caused by a build-up of gas inside the cup. (The tech says that the presence of gas signifies that the beans were very freshly-ground when the K-cup was filled.) To avoid a problem, manually press the cup onto the exit needle (in the bottom of the cup holding mechanism) until the needle punctures the cup and allows the gas to escape via the bottom of the cup. If you set the cup in the holder and then lower the top part of the Keurig onto the cup, as is customary, gas in the K-cup can be forced into the water line, causing the water to not be fully dispensed through the coffee and into your mug or cup.
> 
> I was afraid that my Keurig mini-brewer was defective, and was preparing to box it up and return it to the Bed, Bath and Beyond where I had purchased it (45 miles away). I'm glad now that I called the Keurig cs, especially now that I've noticed that I have several K-cups with puffy, taut foil lids. I'm sure I have run into the same problem had I brought home a replacement coffeemaker.
> 
> If this tip has already been shared, I apologize for the duplication, but I couldn't find the hint anywhere on here.


----------



## CS

AddieLove said:


> CS, Cindy put this tip up a few pages back about why the machine might not dispense all the water:


Unfortunately, I've been doing that since nearly the beginning and this is still happening. :\


----------



## Cindy416

CS said:


> Unfortunately, I've been doing that since nearly the beginning and this is still happening. :\


Have you called their customer service? I was really impressed with the rep. who spoke with me. If you dint have gas in the line, you might have some coffee grounds that have been sucked into the water line.


----------



## CS

Cindy416 said:


> Have you called their customer service? I was really impressed with the rep. who spoke with me. If you dint have gas in the line, you might have some coffee grounds that have been sucked into the water line.


If this continues, I'll call them on Monday.

Do you know of any way I can clean the water line?


----------



## Candee15

Next update on my new Keurig Mini Plus!

I am definitely LOVING my brewer.

Last night I tried the Earl Grey tea that came with my brewer. I commented to my husband even before I got the brewer that using this machine for tea wouldn't make sense for me because we have an instant boiling water faucet. Soooo, I tried the K-Cup. Hmmm. I'm going to BUY tea K-Cups. I love how the tea has flavor and strength. I usually use two tea bags or have to let my tea "sit" for a long time to steep. The tea K-Cups are GREAT.

This morning I made a Caribou K-Cup, medium roast, that I bought. Very good morning type coffee. I will buy these again for sure.

Thats it for now. I have to slow down. I can't consume caffeine all day long <g>.


----------



## Cindy416

I finally found some of the Coffeemate in the Caramel Machiatto flavor, and put a tablespoon of it in my pumpkin spice coffer last night, as someone suggested a few days ago. It was delicious! I am going to try it with the varieties in the Holiday Collection by Keurig.


----------



## Candee15

Cindy416 said:


> I finally found some of the Coffeemate in the Caramel Machiatto flavor, and put a tablespoon of it in my pumpkin spice coffer last night, as someone suggested a few days ago. It was delicious! I am going to try it with the varieties in the Holiday Collection by Keurig.


Oh, that's what I NEED. Off to Publix today. Thanks!!!


----------



## Rita

Cindy I'm glad you found the Caramel Macchiato and that you liked it with the Pumpkin Spice coffee. It is so delicious! I'm going to have to order more of the holiday collection coffees too and try it. Coffee Mate will be coming out with more holiday flavors soon and I'm going to grab some of those too. My coffee will never be boring again!!!!!

Candee I'm happy to hear that your Keurig arrived and that you love it. It's hard to imagine anyone not liking the Keurig especially with such a variety of coffee and tea to choose from.


----------



## monkeyluis

Going to go brew some doughnut shop. Yum!


----------



## Candee15

Rita said:


> Cindy I'm glad you found the Caramel Macchiato and that you liked it with the Pumpkin Spice coffee. It is so delicious! I'm going to have to order more of the holiday collection coffees too and try it. Coffee Mate will be coming out with more holiday flavors soon and I'm going to grab some of those too. My coffee will never be boring again!!!!!
> 
> Candee I'm happy to hear that your Keurig arrived and that you love it. It's hard to imagine anyone not liking the Keurig especially with such a variety of coffee and tea to choose from.


You're right, Rita. This brewer is AMAZING. I'm having a ball. My choice this morning is Golden French Toast, which I'm now sipping even as I write <g>. These came in my Holiday Collection, but I need a whole box or two of GFT. I have seached the web a bit and it doesn't seem to be available yet. I'll be buying it when it is. Yummmmm.


----------



## Candee15

monkeyluis said:


> Going to go brew some doughnut shop. Yum!


Oh, I still have to try that. Which is "better" -- Donut House or Donut Shop? Are they similar?


----------



## monkeyluis

Candee15 said:


> Oh, I still have to try that. Which is "better" -- Donut House or Donut Shop? Are they similar?


Not sure, I've only tried the Donut Shop. It's delicious.


----------



## Ruby296

Candee15 said:


> You're right, Rita. This brewer is AMAZING. I'm having a ball. My choice this morning is Golden French Toast, which I'm now sipping even as I write <g>. These came in my Holiday Collection, but I need a whole box or two of GFT. I have seached the web a bit and it doesn't seem to be available yet. I'll be buying it when it is. Yummmmm.


GFT is my favorite! I get it at Big Cat Coffee, excellent company to do business with.


----------



## Candee15

Ruby296 said:


> GFT is my favorite! I get it at Big Cat Coffee, excellent company to do business with.


GFT is my favorite so far, too. I'm glad you mentioned Big Cat Coffee is "excellent" to do business with. About an hour ago I placed my first order <g>. I'll have to wait for GFT, but I ordered German Chocolate Cake and some teas. Gosh, this is fun!


----------



## Ruby296

Candee15 said:


> GFT is my favorite so far, too. I'm glad you mentioned Big Cat Coffee is "excellent" to do business with. About an hour ago I placed my first order <g>. I'll have to wait for GFT, but I ordered German Chocolate Cake and some teas. Gosh, this is fun!


I'm drinking a cup of German Chocolate Cake *right* now, it's my second favorite! If you find yourself really loving GFT stock up b/c it's seasonal. I bought alot of it last yr and it tasted great all along. Enjoy all your new flavors


----------



## Candee15

Ruby296 said:


> I'm drinking a cup of German Chocolate Cake *right* now, it's my second favorite! If you find yourself really loving GFT stock up b/c it's seasonal. I bought alot of it last yr and it tasted great all along. Enjoy all your new flavors


Thanks for the suggestion. I am going to do that as soon as it is avilable. Big Cat's site says "Winter 2011." Since it's in the Holiday Collection now, do you have any idea of what that means as far as GFT being available separately?


----------



## akagriff

If you haven't ordered tea yet, try the French vanilla by bigelow.  Very good.  The African roobios (twinings) ok and it's good for your tummy too.

My hubby's favor coffee is donut shop.  Mine is southern pecan.

I order from big cat coffees too.  I'm not that familiar with teas so I like to buy the variety pack.


----------



## Candee15

akagriff said:


> If you haven't ordered tea yet, try the French vanilla by bigelow. Very good. The African roobios (twinings) ok and it's good for your tummy too.
> 
> My hubby's favor coffee is donut shop. Mine is southern pecan.
> 
> I order from big cat coffees too. I'm not that familiar with teas so I like to buy the variety pack.


Thank you. I put French Vanilla on my list for next time since I just got an email saying my order has shipped. Already! I ordered Sleepytime (since I don't sleep well) and Orange Spice (which I've tried in regular tea bags and love).


----------



## Cindy416

I've loved cinnamon orange spice tea since the time years ago that my mom and dad went to San Francisco and brought the tea back for me. Do any of you know if there is anything similar available in K-cups?


----------



## stormhawk

CS said:


> Lately, the water sometimes won't brew all the way. A lot of it was stuck inside the tank this morning.
> 
> This model does not have a water reservoir, so the usual descaling tip probably won't apply. You add water as you're about to brew, that's it.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what I could do?


Try running some white vinegar through it anyway. Always go for the simplest remedies first. Mine was getting a little sluggish, ran the vinegar, works great. You'll need to run at least 4 cups of just water before you go back to making coffee.


----------



## Ruby296

Candee15 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I am going to do that as soon as it is avilable. Big Cat's site says "Winter 2011." Since it's in the Holiday Collection now, do you have any idea of what that means as far as GFT being available separately?


If I remember correctly it was available in January and ran through the end of March. Since I bought it at Big Cat I never bothered to see if it was available separately at BB & Beyond. Other folks might be able to chime in on that. Hope that helps!


----------



## stormhawk

Cindy416 said:


> I've loved cinnamon orange spice tea since the time years ago that my mom and dad went to San Francisco and brought the tea back for me. Do any of you know if there is anything similar available in K-cups?


Yes, there is.

http://www.alpinevalleycoffee.com/bigelow-orange-spice-p-349.html

http://www.alpinevalleycoffee.com/celestial-seasonings-mandarin-orange-spice-herb-tea-24-pack-p-112.html

(edited to add second tea variety)


----------



## CS

Candee15 said:


> Oh, I still have to try that. Which is "better" -- Donut House or Donut Shop? Are they similar?


I personally prefer Donut _House_. To me, it's like a delicious combo of the best donut place/fast food coffees - Dunkin', Krispy Kreme, McD's, etc.

Shop isn't bad, mind you, but it pales in comparison to House (IMO).


----------



## CS

stormhawk said:


> Try running some white vinegar through it anyway. Always go for the simplest remedies first. Mine was getting a little sluggish, ran the vinegar, works great. You'll need to run at least 4 cups of just water before you go back to making coffee.


How much vinegar should I use? I don't want to overdo it.

Do I mix the vinegar with water?


----------



## Candee15

CS said:


> I personally prefer Donut _House_. To me, it's like a delicious combo of the best donut place/fast food coffees - Dunkin', Krispy Kreme, McD's, etc.
> 
> Shop isn't bad, mind you, but it pales in comparison to House (IMO).


Okay. Tomorrow morning one of the donut coffees. I can't remember which one came with my brewer...I'm sort of thinking I have one of each. I'm very anxious to try them!


----------



## Candee15

Ruby296 said:


> If I remember correctly it was available in January and ran through the end of March. Since I bought it at Big Cat I never bothered to see if it was available separately at BB & Beyond. Other folks might be able to chime in on that. Hope that helps!


Thank you. I'll keep my eyes open for it.


----------



## Candee15

stormhawk said:


> Yes, there is.
> 
> http://www.alpinevalleycoffee.com/bigelow-orange-spice-p-349.html
> 
> http://www.alpinevalleycoffee.com/celestial-seasonings-mandarin-orange-spice-herb-tea-24-pack-p-112.html
> 
> (edited to add second tea variety)


You beat me to it. I was going to say I ordered the Celestial Seasonings Mandarin Orange Spice, with the intent of trying Bigelow next. I love Orange Spice. It brings back wonderful memories of drinking it every day on my Caribbean cruises. Delicious!


----------



## stormhawk

CS said:


> How much vinegar should I use? I don't want to overdo it.
> 
> Do I mix the vinegar with water?


Pour straight white vinegar into the water reservoir up to the fill line. Don't worry, you can't overdo it.

stick a mug on the brew stage (white if you want to see how much gunk comes out, dark if you don't).

hit brew.

The machine does all the work.

Run four or so cycles of just water to get the vinegar taste out of the machine.


----------



## Ruby296

Candee15 said:


> Thank you. I'll keep my eyes open for it.


You're so welcome


----------



## Cindy416

Thank you, storm hawk and Candee. I am looking forward to trying the brands and varieties that you suggested.


----------



## Addie

Ruby296 said:


> If I remember correctly it was available in January and ran through the end of March. Since I bought it at Big Cat I never bothered to see if it was available separately at BB & Beyond. Other folks might be able to chime in on that. Hope that helps!


Just wanted to add that, yes, BB&B will sell GFT and the other winter flavours separately.


----------



## Rita

Candee15 said:


> You're right, Rita. This brewer is AMAZING. I'm having a ball. My choice this morning is Golden French Toast, which I'm now sipping even as I write <g>. These came in my Holiday Collection, but I need a whole box or two of GFT. I have seached the web a bit and it doesn't seem to be available yet. I'll be buying it when it is. Yummmmm.


I had a feeling you would like it!!  I still haven't tried the Golden French Toast, but will have to order some since lots of people mention it.

I saw in a later post that you ordered Sleepytime. It is really good. I don't add anything to it. I like it plain. Warning though...be prepared to relax.


----------



## Candee15

Cindy416 said:


> Thank you, storm hawk and Candee. I am looking forward to trying the brands and varieties that you suggested.


You're welcome, but I'm just an obsessed novice so far <g>.


----------



## Candee15

Rita said:


> I had a feeling you would like it!!  I still haven't tried the Golden French Toast, but will have to order some since lots of people mention it.
> 
> I saw in a later post that you ordered Sleepytime. It is really good. I don't add anything to it. I like it plain. Warning though...be prepared to relax.


If Sleepytime helps me relax at night and actually maybe (dare I DREAM it?) even sleep, I'll be thrilled beyond belief!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rita

Candee, it has been a great find for me. It does help you sleep. The doctor had me on Ambien off and on for the past year due to a knee injury and that mixed with pain pills had me all screwed up. I decided to quit taking all that crap when I came across Sleepytime. Keurig has it in the k-cup, but I have found the Sleepytime Extra (which isn't in a k-cup). The extra has Valerian in it which is a natural sleep aid that has been used for centuries. I think it is better than the regular.


----------



## Candee15

Rita said:


> Candee, it has been a great find for me. It does help you sleep. The doctor had me on Ambien off and on for the past year due to a knee injury and that mixed with pain pills had me all screwed up. I decided to quit taking all that crap when I came across Sleepytime. Keurig has it in the k-cup, but I have found the Sleepytime Extra (which isn't in a k-cup). The extra has Valerian in it which is a natural sleep aid that has been used for centuries. I think it is better than the regular.


Oh, thank you. I'll look for the Sleepytime Extra and use the K-Cups just for fun <g>. I really need help sleeping naturally...and I love tea.


----------



## Rita

You're very welcome. I found mine at a local grocery store. I hope it works for you as well as it has me. I usually drink two cups before bed. I heard that Chamomile is a good tea to drink for sleeping too, but it didn't work that well for me. It was very weak smelling and tasting. Sleepytime has a more minty smell and taste. Mmmmmm good!!!


----------



## Candee15

Rita said:


> You're very welcome. I found mine at a local grocery store. I hope it works for you as well as it has me. I usually drink two cups before bed. I heard that Chamomile is a good tea to drink for sleeping too, but it didn't work that well for me. It was very weak smelling and tasting. Sleepytime has a more minty smell and taste. Mmmmmm good!!!


Chamomile never worked for me either. I just made a cup of Sleepytime that I bought at the grocery store yesterday (regular tea bag). You're right. It IS kind of minty. Very nice! I still have to find the EXTRA, though. That's next on my shopping list.


----------



## Rita

Yeah! I'm glad you like it. Good luck finding the extra. Who knows maybe the regular will work like a charm for you!


----------



## Candee15

Rita said:


> Yeah! I'm glad you like it. Good luck finding the extra. Who knows maybe the regular will work like a charm for you!


I like your optimism, but I'm already thinking I'll follow your 2-cup plan WITH the Extra when I find it <g>.


----------



## stormhawk

Candee15 said:


> Chamomile never worked for me either. I just made a cup of Sleepytime that I bought at the grocery store yesterday (regular tea bag). You're right. It IS kind of minty. Very nice! I still have to find the EXTRA, though. That's next on my shopping list.


Sleepytime is chamomile tea with spearmint and lemongrass added to improve the flavor.


----------



## Candee15

stormhawk said:


> Sleepytime is chamomile tea with spearmint and lemongrass added to improve the flavor.


OH! But it has an encouraging name, and I love the mint and lemon.


----------



## HappyGuy

We interrupt your regularly scheduled discussion for the following announcement.

Sleepytime Extra is listed at Amazon, although it doesn't ship from there.

We now return you to your regularly scheduled discussion.


----------



## Candee15

HappyGuy said:


> We interrupt your regularly scheduled discussion for the following announcement.
> 
> Sleepytime Extra is listed at Amazon, although it doesn't ship from there.
> 
> We now return you to your regularly scheduled discussion.


Skid marks as I run to Amazon .....


----------



## julip

If anyone is looking to buy a first, second, or third  Keurig, FYI the Platinum model will be the *TSV on QVC on 11/28*. It's *available to order now* at the TSV price. It says waitlist, but for other pre-order TSVs, processing was as soon as the next day, so that could be the case here too.

Details: 
MSRP: $237.14
QVC Price: $169.00
TSV Price: *$139.95 */ 5 easy pays of $27.99
s/h $14.22

Will come with 60 K-Cups: Burst, Apple Cider, Cafe Escapes Milk Chocolate Cocoa, Tully's Kona Coffee and a variety pack. Comes with a My K-Cup.

Colors available:

Midnight Black K33061
Platinum K33060
Cinnamon K33055
Midnight Blue K33062


----------



## julip

Is the seasonal GM xbold Wicked Winter no more for good? I was hoping it was just out for the season till now, but I had seen inklings here and there that it has been completely discontinued after last season. Too bad if so - that was a good one.


----------



## Addie

julip said:


> Is the seasonal GM xbold Wicked Winter no more for good? I was hoping it was just out for the season till now, but I had seen inklings here and there that it has been completely discontinued after last season. Too bad if so - that was a good one.


The winter seasonal flavours don't really come out until January or February, I think. The Holiday Box always comes out early. So unless you've specifically read something saying Wicked Winter won't be coming back, there's still a good chance it will show up later.


----------



## Rita

I'll be glad when the holiday coffees are available. I'm eager to try some new flavors.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Rita said:


> Candee, it has been a great find for me. It does help you sleep. The doctor had me on Ambien off and on for the past year due to a knee injury and that mixed with pain pills had me all screwed up. I decided to quit taking all that crap when I came across Sleepytime. Keurig has it in the k-cup, but I have found the Sleepytime Extra (which isn't in a k-cup). The extra has Valerian in it which is a natural sleep aid that has been used for centuries. I think it is better than the regular.


I'm going to look into this.. I've been on Ambien CR for over a year and I would LOVE to get off of it (we've tried a couple of times with no success)

As for me, I have a big box of 50 GJ Butter Toffee k-cups heading my way tomorrow... I haven't been drinking much coffee lately and when I went to make myself some last week I discovered that my two youngest BRATs had drank it all...


----------



## luvmy4brats

I may have to get the QVC TSV... My current Keurig is SO loud... You can hear it all through the house (and I do not have a small house...) I really like that blue...


----------



## julip

AddieLove said:


> The winter seasonal flavours don't really come out until January or February, I think. The Holiday Box always comes out early. So unless you've specifically read something saying Wicked Winter won't be coming back, there's still a good chance it will show up later.


Thanks, AddieLove! I had forgotten the seasonals come out this late. I saw one site that said the flavor had been discontinued, but not all of them say that - just out of stock. My memory is not serving me today, but I think last year a couple of my friends were hoarding the WW because it sounded like it was no longer going to be around. Surprising, since I thought it was one of their more popular ones!


----------



## julip

Luvmy4brats said:


> I may have to get the QVC TSV... My current Keurig is SO loud... You can hear it all through the house (and I do not have a small house...) I really like that blue...


If that blue had been available last year, I would have gotten it. It looks like a really pretty shade! I bought this same TSV last year in the black, although a little too late because it went on waitlist. I didn't get it till around February, I think! The quiet brew technology really is a big improvement.


----------



## summerteeth

I have had my machine for a week and a half, and here is what I have tried so far:

Coffee People Black Tiger- far and above my favorite. I love it. 
GM Sumatran Reserve - YUM. This is tasty. Will definitely reorder
Timothy's Cinnamon Pastry- it's ok. I am not a huge fan of flavored coffees, but I decided to give this one a shot. I don't know if I'd reorder or not.
Diedrich Sumatra- a bit weak for my tastes. Will not reorder.
Diedrich French Roast- tasted a bit stale to me. Will not reorder.
GM Dark Magic- Underwhelming. Not worth the extra price (it seems to be the most expensive everywhere I look).

I have three from Vitacost on order right now (>$9 per box of 24! I love Amazon, but that is a good price...) :
Timothy's San Lorenzo
Timothy's French Roast
Timothy's Columbian Dorado

I think I may purchase one of the flavored variety packs so I can maybe broaden my horizons  ...


----------



## Raffeer

Don't forget to try the ice teas. Celestial Seasonings has some delicious ones - Sweet Southern, Half and half tea and lemonade for starters. 
Also the Chai latte either hot or iced is lovely.


----------



## Cindy416

I've decided that I have to have a Keurig here at school. (The reason I bought my mini-Keurig is that I wanted to be able to have a cup of coffee now and then when I have a break. Once I got my mini home, there was no way that I was giving it up.) I'm retired and teaching four mornings a week. I didn't think I wanted to leave my Keurig at school where it would only be used 4 mornings a week when I could have it at home and use it a lot more. Now, I've decided to use a Bed, Bath and Beyond coupon to buy another Keurig. I'm trying to decide whether I want to buy another mini or if I want to bring my mini to school and get a larger model (with water storage) for home. 

I'd love to hear your preferences between the mini and the larger models. Do the ones with water storage keep hot water in the tank? Although I know that 2 minutes isn't much time, I think I'd like to have a shorter wait time, especially if more than one of us were using it. Thoughts, please?  Thanks!


----------



## stormhawk

Darn you, Julip!! TSV pricing and 5 pay EasyPay. 

(we have that model at work now. It is sweet, it does not make the loud sucking/grinding noise that was characteristic of the original  model refilling the water chamber.)


----------



## KindleGirl

Cindy416 said:


> I'd love to hear your preferences between the mini and the larger models. Do the ones with water storage keep hot water in the tank? Although I know that 2 minutes isn't much time, I think I'd like to have a shorter wait time, especially if more than one of us were using it. Thoughts, please? Thanks!


I've had both the mini and the Platinum and I love the Platinum better. Yes, it does keep hot water in the tank so it is faster at dispensing it than the mini one that has to heat it up first. Both will do the job well, but if there are several of you that are using it, or you want to use it and run out the door, I'd get a larger one with the storage tank. The mini would be great for school.


----------



## Cindy416

KindleGirl said:


> I've had both the mini and the Platinum and I love the Platinum better. Yes, it does keep hot water in the tank so it is faster at dispensing it than the mini one that has to heat it up first. Both will do the job well, but if there are several of you that are using it, or you want to use it and run out the door, I'd get a larger one with the storage tank. The mini would be great for school.


If you plan to be away from home for a couple of days or more, do you empty the tank?


----------



## CS

I tried Pumpkin Spice, per the recommendations in this thread. Not bad. It's not necessarily an "every day" coffee for me, but I can see myself enjoying it once in a while.


----------



## Rita

CS said:


> I tried Pumpkin Spice, per the recommendations in this thread. Not bad. It's not necessarily an "every day" coffee for me, but I can see myself enjoying it once in a while.


I agree with you CS; it's not an every day coffee, but it is good on occasion when you want that little extra sumthin sumthin in your coffee.


----------



## Candee15

Rita said:


> I agree with you CS; it's not an every day coffee, but it is good on occasion when you want that little extra sumthin sumthin in your coffee.


And I enjoyed that little sumthin sumthin this afternoon. It's very autumn-ish.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think I'm going to order that blue one... It's not showing waitlist anymore...  Do I need the blue one? No. Does it match anything else in my kitchen? Not really....

Maybe I better start looking at paint swatches...


----------



## Rita

Candee, I'll probably be having that little sumthin sumthin in the next day or two. It's supposed to get cooler here. YEAH!!! You are right it is very autumn-ish.  

Luv, I thought the same thing about the blue one. It's a very pretty blue.


----------



## Cindy416

Rita said:


> I agree with you CS; it's not an every day coffee, but it is good on occasion when you want that little extra sumthin sumthin in your coffee.


Try the Pumpkin Spice with a bit of Coffeemate's Caramel Macchiato in it. It's a really nice fall coffee that might just get me in the mood for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Rita

The caramel macchiato is excellent in the pumpkin spice coffee.


----------



## Candee15

Rita said:


> The caramel macchiato is excellent in the pumpkin spice coffee.


That sounds delicious. I didn't find the caramel macchiato at Publix, but I'll look again.


----------



## KindleGirl

Cindy416 said:


> If you plan to be away from home for a couple of days or more, do you empty the tank?


I believe the brochure that came with the machine says that after a week you should empty the water in the tank. I think it would be fine for a couple of days, but it's really easy to empty/fill so if you felt better by emptying it, it wouldn't take much effort or time to do.


----------



## GreenThumb

Has anybody seen this new little jobbie?

http://www.solofill.com/

It says it has a wire mesh filter, and it drops in just like a K-cup, so you don't have to take out the K-cup holder.


----------



## summerteeth

I have 21 or so Timothy's Cinnamon Pastry K Cups I would like to trade -- anyone interested?


----------



## monkeyluis

Just brewed some donut shop & it smells soooooo good.


----------



## Candee15

monkeyluis said:


> Just brewed some donut shop & it smells soooooo good.


I just brewed Caribou, but I'm going shopping for Donut House today. Over the past few days I've tried Spicy Eggnog (which I love) and VH French Vanilla (wonderful).


----------



## Candee15

I forgot to mention that I got my order from Big Cat yesterday.  Wow, the're quick!  I received German Chocolate Cake and two types of Celestial Seasonings tea, Mandarin Spice and Sleepytime.  I haven't tried the coffee yet (but will today).  I love the Mandarin Spice tea!


----------



## Cindy416

I can't wait to try the Mandarin Orange Spice, and would love to find some of the cinnamon that tastes like melted cinnamon candy. Does anyone have a brand and name for such a tea?  

I bought the Cafe Mocha at Bed, Bath and Beyond yesterday, and I absolutely love it. I used the 8 oz. setting, and then ran some water through my Keurig without a K-cup,mas the Cafe Mocha directions suggested. If you like coffee and cocoa combinations, try the Cafe Mocha. I think you'll love it, too.


----------



## Candee15

Cindy416 said:


> I can't wait to try the Mandarin Orange Spice, and would love to find some of the cinnamon that tastes like melted cinnamon candy. Does anyone have a brand and name for such a tea?
> 
> I bought the Cafe Mocha at Bed, Bath and Beyond yesterday, and I absolutely love it. I used the 8 oz. setting, and then ran some water through my Keurig without a K-cup,mas the Cafe Mocha directions suggested. If you like coffee and cocoa combinations, try the Cafe Mocha. I think you'll love it, too.


Sigh! Now I have to go buy Cafe Mocha <g>. I almost bought that today but ended up getting Donut House so I'd have another everyday coffee...but I want Cafe Mocha now.


----------



## Cindy416

I'm thinking about ordering my K-Cups from Keurig, using my code that I received upon registering my mini-brewer online. I have quite a few kinds of coffees and teas now, and am trying to decide what I want. I'm really interested in knowing what your favorite teas are. (I'm still looking for a tea that's cinnamon-spice. I want to try the mandarin orange spice, but I'd love something a bit with a bit more cinnamon, like the cinnamon spice from San Francisco that I used to buy in bulk tea stores.)

Thanks!  (I'm open to favorite coffees, too.)


----------



## Rita

Cindy,

Bigelow's Chai Green Tea has a great cinnamon taste. It's one of my favorite teas to drink.


----------



## Cindy416

Rita said:


> Cindy,
> 
> Bigelow's Chai Green Tea has a great cinnamon taste. It's one of my favorite teas to drink.


Rita, that sounds good. Thanks!


----------



## Candee15

Cindy416 said:


> Rita, that sounds good. Thanks!


Yes, that does sound wonderful. I'm putting it on my list for my NEXT order <g>.


----------



## Rita

That tea with just a little sugar and creamer is terrific and the smell is so good.  

Well, I've now tried the pumpkin spice coffee with a new seasonal creamer that's come out. It's Coffeemate's Eggnog Latte. I think I'm liking it with the eggnog much better than the caramel macchiato.

What kind of flavors is everyone else mixing together and have you come up with some flavors that are just as good as coffee houses??


----------



## CS

Has anyone tried the new apple cider k-cup from Green Mountain yet?

I'm really curious...


----------



## stormhawk

I am curious as well, but I have never had good luck with a reconstituted mulled cider. They all taste fake to me. I have to warm the cider myself and add either assorted spices, or use one of those spicebags the cider maker (Zieglers, in my area) sells.


----------



## Crystalmes

Zeiglers is the greatest!!!!!!!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I just ordered Van Houtte's Candy Cane k-cups.  Anybody here have experience with them?


----------



## Angela

unknown2cherubim said:


> I just ordered Van Houtte's Candy Cane k-cups. Anybody here have experience with them?


mmmmmm.... sounds yummy!


----------



## GreenThumb

I have searched high and low for Caramel Macchiato creamer, but have had no success.  I did try Coffeemate's Creme Brulee in my GM Pumpkin Spice coffee, and it was OUTSTANDING!!  Mmmmmmmmm yummy!


----------



## Cindy416

GreenThumb said:


> I have searched high and low for Caramel Macchiato creamer, but have had no success.  I did try Coffeemate's Creme Brulee in my GM Pumpkin Spice coffee, and it was OUTSTANDING!! Mmmmmmmmm yummy!


I bought mine at Hy-Vee.


----------



## Rita

GreenThumb said:


> I have searched high and low for Caramel Macchiato creamer, but have had no success. I did try Coffeemate's Creme Brulee in my GM Pumpkin Spice coffee, and it was OUTSTANDING!! Mmmmmmmmm yummy!


I've bought mine at Food Lion and Walmart. I will definitely have to try the Creme Brulee. I saw it the other day, but bought the Eggnog Latte instead.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The idea has come up to get my dd a Keurig for Christmas.  Now he's not got a lot of space on the counter, he's 81 and has arthritis in his fingers so fine motor dexterity and strength is occasionally an issue (for example, he hates McD's ketchup packets with a passion).

Since the folks who hang around here seem to be fairly expert  . . . . I'd appreciate any thoughts/insights/experiences you can share, keeping the above in mind.

Also, while he likes coffee, he really just likes good black coffee, which he drinks with just a bit of sugar. . . .I assume that sort of thing is available, not just the flavored stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## Cindy416

Ann in Arlington said:


> The idea has come up to get my dd a Keurig for Christmas. Now he's not got a lot of space on the counter, he's 81 and has arthritis in his fingers so fine motor dexterity and strength is occasionally an issue (for example, he hates McD's ketchup packets with a passion).
> 
> Since the folks who hang around here seem to be fairly expert  . . . . I'd appreciate any thoughts/insights/experiences you can share, keeping the above in mind.
> 
> Also, while he likes coffee, he really just likes good black coffee, which he drinks with just a bit of sugar. . . .I assume that sort of thing is available, not just the flavored stuff.
> 
> Thanks!


A Keurig would probably be a great gift for him. I'd probably suggest a model other than the mini-brewer, since the water has to be poured into the brewer each time you want a cup of coffee or tea. The slightly larger models have tanks that would allow him to fill and forget for awhile. As for coffee varieties, there are many plain coffees, from mild to medium to robust blends, in caffeinated and decaffeinated. (I'm not one of the resident experts, as I've only had my mini-brewer about a month, but I have been doing a lot of browsing and buying of K-cups.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Re: the bigger one vs. the mini --  If he fills up the tank, but only has like one cup every day or two, how long will that last. . .and won't it taste funny or get ooky after a while?  I'm thinking he wouldn't have any trouble filling it when he wants a cup. . .he does have a faucet with filtered water easily accessible.

Does it brew pretty quickly?  He currently has a decent 10 cup maker -- which, of course, you can do just a couple of cups but that's even more than he'll drink at one sitting and he's not one for a warmed over cup the next morning so. . . .so he usually doesn't bother because he doesn't want to waste it.  It does get used a lot when my brothers are visiting. . . .


----------



## Cindy416

Ann in Arlington said:


> Re: the bigger one vs. the mini -- If he fills up the tank, but only has like one cup every day or two, how long will that last. . .and won't it taste funny or get ooky after a while? I'm thinking he wouldn't have any trouble filling it when he wants a cup. . .he does have a faucet with filtered water easily accessible.
> 
> Does it brew pretty quickly? He currently has a decent 10 cup maker -- which, of course, you can do just a couple of cups but that's even more than he'll drink at one sitting and he's not one for a warmed over cup the next morning so. . . .so he usually doesn't bother because he doesn't want to waste it. It does get used a lot when my brothers are visiting. . . .


It sounds as if the mini would be perfect for your dad.
It takes less than 2 minutes to make a cup.


----------



## KindleGirl

Ann in Arlington said:


> Re: the bigger one vs. the mini -- If he fills up the tank, but only has like one cup every day or two, how long will that last. . .and won't it taste funny or get ooky after a while? I'm thinking he wouldn't have any trouble filling it when he wants a cup. . .he does have a faucet with filtered water easily accessible.
> 
> Does it brew pretty quickly? He currently has a decent 10 cup maker -- which, of course, you can do just a couple of cups but that's even more than he'll drink at one sitting and he's not one for a warmed over cup the next morning so. . . .so he usually doesn't bother because he doesn't want to waste it. It does get used a lot when my brothers are visiting. . . .


The Keurig booklet says it is ok for the water to sit in the tank for up to a week. After that, they suggest emptying it and filling with fresh water. I only use mine for a cup or two a day and I have to fill it up more than once a week.

The machines with tanks attached keep water heated so as soon as you push the 'brew' button it is off and running. The mini version where you pour the water in it each time takes longer to brew because it has to heat the water up first. I think it's somewhere around 2 minutes, but not sure of that.

Sounds like the mini may be the best option for your dd if he has limited space and doesn't mind pouring the water in it each time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

thanks, I'm definitely in the 'gather info' stage and must discuss with the brothers.  Keep your thoughts coming!


----------



## CS

I'd go with the Mini as well. It's the smallest, and while you do have to fill it with water each time, it sounds like the bigger models have issues if you leave water in there too long (from what other people in this thread are saying in response to you).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Let me ask the question another way -- are there things about either model that you find irritating or that don't work the way you think they ought.  Now, what bothers you might not bother my dad, but if we know ahead of time we can make a more informed decision.  So. . . .feel free to totally dis the product -- in the most polite way of course.  -- we don't want to get him a gift that will end up being more trouble to him than the benefit he gets out of it!   So I really want to know what drawbacks folks have noticed.

Thanks again! As always -- when you want an expert opinion, consult KindleBoards!


----------



## Cindy416

Ann in Arlington said:


> Let me ask the question another way -- are there things about either model that you find irritating or that don't work the way you think they ought. Now, what bothers you might not bother my dad, but if we know ahead of time we can make a more informed decision. So. . . .feel free to totally dis the product -- in the most polite way of course.  -- we don't want to get him a gift that will end up being more trouble to him than the benefit he gets out of it!  So I really want to know what drawbacks folks have noticed.
> 
> Thanks again! As always -- when you want an expert opinion, consult KindleBoards!


I love my mini, and will be taking it to school once I have another Keurig. I think I would like one at home that keeps the water heated, although I suppose I could be a bit more patient and not mind waiting another minute or two.

The only problem that I could see is something I learned brought personal experience. My cup of coffee was nearly empty after a brew cycle, and I found out from customer service that the k-cupmhad some gas in it (discernible by a very puffy foil top on the k-cup), and the gas went into the water line, keeping most of the water from pumping out. After another cycle of water, he problem was resolved. Keurig CS wait to manually press k-cups with very puffy tops onto the bottom (exit) needle in the cup holder. since themgas accumulation in he k-cup indicates very freshly ground coffee, it seems like a trade off. (Few cups have extremely puffy foil tops, judging by my experience so far.)


----------



## Raffeer

I'm pretty much in the same position as your Dad. The K has made a HUGE difference for me. 
I get my one, occasionally two, fresh coffee in the morning and I have taken to a glass of iced tea in the afternoon. The later being something I would never have done if I had to get a tea pot out and go through the various motions. My coffee, pre K, involved a guilt trip as I, more often than not, threw out the remainder of the pot.
I have a B-40. The smallest next to a mini. The water container's shape is easy for me to hold and refill. I have even been known to use it to fill the dogs water dish saving me from bending down and picking the dish up.
I think it would be a great present.


----------



## Addie

I have the Mini and love it. I have the older version, though. A newer one recently came out.

If I had to give it negatives, I would say waiting the two minutes or so and having to do everything in order in order to get the brewer to brew. You have to first turn on the machine and then open the brewer's KCup holder (or you can open the KCup holder and then turn on the machine), put the KCup inside and close it, then the back water section pops open and you put your water in, then you close that and--make sure there's a mug placed below--push the button to brew. If you miss any of those steps, like say you added the KCup and then the water and then decided to turn it on, it won't brew. The machine has to know you went through every step before you are allowed to brew. And if you wait too long between steps, the brewer will automatically turn off and you'll have to go through the steps from the beginning all over again. You won't have to re-insert a KCup or re-add water, but you will have to go though the motions by opening the KCup holder, closing it, closing the water section and then hitting the brew button.

Both of these aren't major issues for me. Although, having to do everything in the right step with a timer does annoy me a bit. Still, I'm happy with choosing the mini. Size was a big issue for me, and it is significantly smaller than the rest.

If you think having to go through those steps with a timer of sorts would irritate your dad, then I would suggest one of the larger models. I believe they don't make you go through steps to brew.

My two favourite features of the Keurig are its ability to brew just one cup and the option of brewing my own coffee with the My KCup accessory, which I've been using almost exclusively now. Using the My KCup does take away the convenience factor, though.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

With the newer model of mini...called the mini plus..you don't have to go through those steps. You turn on the machine, open the back and pour in the water, then place the kcup in and when you close it the light blinks blue. You then push it again and the water heats...like 2 minutes and then brews. I bought my 85 yr. old mom one and she didn't like having to pour the water in everytime. So I sent it back and got her a big one. But if you think he would like the mini one QVC has it right now for 98.90 and on 5 easy pays of 19.76.


----------



## Rita

Hey Ann,

I chose to get the larger Keurig over the mini because of having the water ready and waiting for when I wanted a cup. The only draw backs I've had was back in the summer I didn't drink quite as much coffee and the water would get kind of funky, if you didn't use it every day so I would only keep it about half full. Now that the weather is getting cooler I keep it full of water because I usually have 2-3 cups a day and husband and son drink tea in the evenings. I originally bought the water filter for the tank, but I noticed it wouldn't brew the correct amount. I contacted CS and they told me there was a known problem with the filter and told me to not use it. Since then I haven't have any more problems. So if you decide to go with the larger Keurig don't buy the water filter. 

To me it is easier to keep my Brita Water Pitcher filled with water so that I have filtered water ready and waiting for my Keurig instead of having to pour in water a cup at a time. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Angela

GreenThumb said:


> I have searched high and low for Caramel Macchiato creamer, but have had no success. I did try Coffeemate's Creme Brulee in my GM Pumpkin Spice coffee, and it was OUTSTANDING!! Mmmmmmmmm yummy!


I get mine at Wal Mart


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks for the input folks. . . . .it does help. . . . .I'll probably purchase from Amazon (via KB) since I have a big credit there.   Keep your thoughts coming. . . . .


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I'd definitely buy one with a reservoir. I have the platinum and I go through a couple of tanks a week no problem. I drink two cups per day.

Two things to think about. How strong a coffee does your dad usually drink? If you get one of the bigger ones it gives you a size, therefore a strength option. I have the platinum and I use it on the second to the smallest setting because I like even my extra bold coffee to be strong.

As well, if you look at reviews around the web, you'll notice they can be persnickety and IMO the Keurig CS may not always be the best. I guess no one here has had a problem but its been known to happen. The Keurig boards on Amazon has good discussions:

http://www.amazon.com/tag/keurig/ref=tag_cdt_hd_itdp


----------



## Cindy416

unknown2cherubim said:


> As well, if you look at reviews around the web, you'll notice they can be persnickety and IMO the Keurig CS may not always be the best. I guess no one here has had a problem but its been known to happen. The Keurig boards on Amazon has good discussions:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/tag/keurig/ref=tag_cdt_hd_itdp


I have only dealt with Keurig's CS once, but the tech to whom I spoke couldn't have been more accommodating, nor could she have been any more accurate with her diagnosis of the problem I was experiencing. Her solution was spot on, but had it not worked, she was prepared to send me whatever I needed to make my brewer work properly, to send it at no cost, and to get it to me very quickly. I was very satisfied with my CS experience.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, one brother had the idea. . . .and a different sister-in-law said that she'd been independently having the same idea. . . .so we probably will get him one. . . . .I expect we'll all talk at T'giving!   

Thanks for everyone's input!


----------



## 13893

Hi all -- I haven't checked in for a while, but I wanted to report that I've convinced my friend to get a Keurig for the office. We're going to start with the one you can get at Costco, but then she's going to get the business service type that someone gave me a link to. (I forget who... sorry)

Ann, if your dad wants good old-fashioned straight coffee, I tried the Donut Shop flavor the other day, and it tastes just like something you'd get at Dunkin' Donuts.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think what he wants is "Maxwell House" or "Folgers". 

Seriously. . .he just likes "coffee". . . .he's happy to have all sorts of blends, but he doesn't want other flavors in it. . . .I'm sure we'll find some things he'll enjoy. . . . . . .


----------



## NogDog

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think what he wants is "Maxwell House" or "Folgers".
> 
> Seriously. . .he just likes "coffee". . . .he's happy to have all sorts of blends, but he doesn't want other flavors in it. . . .I'm sure we'll find some things he'll enjoy. . . . . . .


I'm similar in that I prefer coffee without flavorings, too -- which is sort of good, since I'm stuck drinking decaf, and there are very few flavored decaf options. So far my favorites are the Van Houtte decaf medium roast and dark roast versions.


----------



## 13893

Then "Donut Shop" will be right up his alley. No roast, no flavor -- just like coffee from a coffee shop.


----------



## strawhatbrat

Forster said:


> I came to this thread to figure out what Keurig is.
> 
> Now I'm slowly backing out before I find something else to spend my money on.


I'm running away too. My espresso machine works juuuuust fine. (I will keep telling myself this until I forget about the Keurig)


----------



## 13893

strawhatbrat said:


> I'm running away too. My espresso machine works juuuuust fine. (I will keep telling myself this until I forget about the Keurig)


Sometimes we talk about Nespresso machines here...


----------



## Cindy416

strawhatbrat said:


> I'm running away too. My espresso machine works juuuuust fine. (I will keep telling myself this until I forget about the Keurig)


In the event that your espresso machine DOESN'T works juuust fine, there are espresso K-cups available. . .


----------



## Rita

strawhatbrat said:


> I'm running away too. My espresso machine works juuuuust fine. (I will keep telling myself this until I forget about the Keurig)


Follow the scrolling text and you will come over to the dark (oops I meant tasty) side.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> If anyone is looking to buy a first, second, or third  Keurig, FYI the Platinum model will be the *TSV on QVC on 11/28*. It's *available to order now* at the TSV price. It says waitlist, but for other pre-order TSVs, processing was as soon as the next day, so that could be the case here too.
> 
> Details:
> MSRP: $237.14
> QVC Price: $169.00
> TSV Price: *$139.95 */ 5 easy pays of $27.99
> s/h $14.22
> 
> Will come with 60 K-Cups: Burst, Apple Cider, Cafe Escapes Milk Chocolate Cocoa, Tully's Kona Coffee and a variety pack. Comes with a My K-Cup.
> 
> Colors available:
> 
> Midnight Black K33061
> Platinum K33060
> Cinnamon K33055
> Midnight Blue K33062


Just received the Midnight Blue one and it's gorgeous!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think what he wants is "Maxwell House" or "Folgers".
> 
> Seriously. . .he just likes "coffee". . . .he's happy to have all sorts of blends, but he doesn't want other flavors in it. . . .I'm sure we'll find some things he'll enjoy. . . . . . .


Folger's makes kcups now.  Walmart carries them


----------



## luvmy4brats

My blue one was shipped over the weekend. Hopefully I'll have it tomorrow! I can't wait to test it out and hope that it's as quiet as they say it is!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Luvmy4brats said:


> My blue one was shipped over the weekend. Hopefully I'll have it tomorrow! I can't wait to test it out and hope that it's as quiet as they say it is!


You will love it!!! It's soooo much quiter than the older ones.


----------



## Ruby296

That Midnight Blue is such a pretty color!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ruby296 said:


> That Midnight Blue is such a pretty color!!


It is, isn't it? And it matches absolutely NOTHING in my kitchen. The cinnamon would have worked better, but I just couldn't pass up that blue.


----------



## Raffeer

That blue is smashing. It's going to be a knockout in your kitchen.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Ruby296 said:


> That Midnight Blue is such a pretty color!!


Thanks Ruby 



Raffeer said:


> That blue is smashing. It's going to be a knockout in your kitchen.


Thanks Raffeer  It matches my Kitchenaid mixer


----------



## stormhawk

wootly woo on the shipping of the Platinums from QVC!

Mine shows as "billing information received" with an estimated delivery date of 11-23. I want to know how you got yours so fast, Kindled Spirit! I'm 40 minutes from Studio Park and an hour and a half from the shipping point.

I can't wait to get this. My miniBrewer is the blue, and also goes with absolutely nothing in my kitchen, since my blue George Foreman (also from QVC) is navy. I do have some Cook's Essentials pans that are bright blue, but I don't typically let them just sit out for decorative purposes.


----------



## tamborine

Kindled Spirit said:


> Folger's makes kcups now.  Walmart carries them


I just saw them in Costco yesterday, too.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

stormhawk said:


> wootly woo on the shipping of the Platinums from QVC!
> 
> Mine shows as "billing information received" with an estimated delivery date of 11-23. I want to know how you got yours so fast, Kindled Spirit! I'm 40 minutes from Studio Park and an hour and a half from the shipping point.
> 
> I can't wait to get this. My miniBrewer is the blue, and also goes with absolutely nothing in my kitchen, since my blue George Foreman (also from QVC) is navy. I do have some Cook's Essentials pans that are bright blue, but I don't typically let them just sit out for decorative purposes.


I don't know...lol. I ordered on the 9th. It had my est. delivery date as Dec. 12th *2011*  knew that wasn't right...But I'm in NC. I know there's a warehouse in NC. My packages usually come pretty fast.


----------



## Rita

Kindled Spirit that blue is so pretty! I noticed your place mats in the picture too. I have that same exact Sakura Sonoma pattern in my kitchen.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Rita said:


> Kindled Spirit that blue is so pretty! I noticed your place mats in the picture too. I have that same exact Sakura Sonoma pattern in my kitchen.


Thank you Rita.  And I didn't even know that's what that pattern was called


----------



## luvmy4brats

Apparently my Keurig is at my house. I tried to convince hubs to bring it out to the hospital for me (my nurses would love me) but he said I had to wait. He's such a party pooper. At least he brought me a charger for my iPad. I've been going crazy.


----------



## Ruby296

Luvmy4brats said:


> It is, isn't it? And it matches absolutely NOTHING in my kitchen. The cinnamon would have worked better, but I just couldn't pass up that blue.


I don't blame you for being unable to resist! I've got boring old black on my counter.....


----------



## Addie

Luvmy4brats said:


> Apparently my Keurig is at my house. I tried to convince hubs to bring it out to the hospital for me (my nurses would love me) but he said I had to wait. He's such a party pooper. At least he brought me a charger for my iPad. I've been going crazy.


Get better soon! Yes, the nurses would have absolutely loved you, but having your iPad charged is even better.


----------



## Pushka

First, Heather hope you feel much better soon!  Very scary for you.

Now, all of you are so bad.  I hadnt clicked on this thread for ages, and then thought, hmm, I really like those coffee pod thingies.  Then I realised that is what this thread is all about.  But, in Australia they only sell nespresso style, which comes in all of......16 flavours and no chocolate.  They dont sell Keurigs in Australia.  Can you believe it?

But, ebay is my friend.  Buying from a US ebayer, paying a stupid amount of postage, my keurig is on its way!  Yay!  I bought the 70 model described here and it comes with 60 capsules:

12 K-Cup Variety Pack
Additional K-Cup bonus pack includes 4 12-count packs from gourmet roasters:
Green Mountain
Tully's
Caribou
Newman's Own

I like the idea of getting some chocolate ones, and um, any suggestions?  I hear donut shop is popular..

Now I am going back to read the start of this thread.....


----------



## luvmy4brats

I know you said chocolate, but Gloria Jeans Butter Toffee is very popular (and my personal favorite) I know we have several chocolate varieties at home, but they're not coming to mind right now.


----------



## Cindy416

Heather, I hope you get better soon. I'm keeping you in my prayers. (Glad you have your charger with you, but sorry about your lovely blue Keurig.    )

As for chocolate, try the Cafe Mocha. I think it's delicious!


----------



## stormhawk

Mine is listed as "Out for Delivery!!" 

Left West Chester at 0503 this morning!! Unfortunately, I'm at the end of the route, so I'll probably have to wait until tomorrow morning to play with it.


----------



## Addie

Yay for everyone getting their Keurigs!!

Pushka: One chocolate one that comes to mind for me is Green Mountain's Donut House Chocolate Glazed Donut. It tastes just like it sounds, and I really liked it. In fact, I should go get some more. It isn't a sweetened coffee. In fact, most of the coffees aren't sweetened, but they'll still have the taste of the flavour. The Cafe Mocha that Cindy mentioned is sweetened, though. Actually, I believe all the Cafe Escapes line are sweetened. I wasn't a fan of that one, but a lot of people really like it.


----------



## CS

AddieLove said:


> Pushka: One chocolate one that comes to mind for me is Green Mountain's Donut House Chocolate Glazed Donut. It tastes just like it sounds, and I really liked it. In fact, I should go get some more. It isn't a sweetened coffee. In fact, most of the coffees aren't sweetened, but they'll still have the taste of the flavour.


Wow, you read my mind... I was about to post this exact recommendation.  I just had a cup today, and it's delicious.

If you want to sweeten the coffee, do what I do and add cream and sugar. In fact, I personally recommend that for any of the flavored coffees. (Of course, I take my coffee with cream and sugar no matter what.)


----------



## luvmy4brats

AddieLove said:


> Yay for everyone getting their Keurigs!!
> 
> Pushka: One chocolate one that comes to mind for me is *Green Mountain's Donut House Chocolate Glazed* Donut. It tastes just like it sounds, and I really liked it. In fact, I should go get some more. It isn't a sweetened coffee. In fact, most of the coffees aren't sweetened, but they'll still have the taste of the flavour. The Cafe Mocha that Cindy mentioned is sweetened, though. Actually, I believe all the Cafe Escapes line are sweetened. I wasn't a fan of that one, but a lot of people really like it.


Sounds YUMMY!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cindy416 said:


> Heather, I hope you get better soon. I'm keeping you in my prayers. (Glad you have your charger with you, but sorry about your lovely blue Keurig.  )
> 
> As for chocolate, try the Cafe Mocha. I think it's delicious!


If my daughter had her license and not just a permit I'd have her bring it... Or buy me a mini-brewer. Actually no... I've been restricted to a caffeine free diet at the moment and my favorite isn't caffeine free. I usually make it with one Butter Toffee and one Decaf regular... But even that is a no-no right now <sigh> I really hope that's only while I'm here.


----------



## Sendie

I have a question for everyone that has the mini-brewer.  I was thinking of getting one to take overseas with me but I keep seeing bad reviews for it.  Do you have problems with yours?  I really love my monster machine but there is no way I can bring it with me so was thinking of one of the minis, but not if they have lots of problems.


----------



## Addie

Sendie said:


> I have a question for everyone that has the mini-brewer. I was thinking of getting one to take overseas with me but I keep seeing bad reviews for it. Do you have problems with yours? I really love my monster machine but there is no way I can bring it with me so was thinking of one of the minis, but not if they have lots of problems.


I've owned mine (in red) for over a year and have had no problems with it. I have the older version, though, and can't speak to the newest one.


----------



## Ruby296

Feel better soon, Heather! Your new Keurig is waiting for you at home


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sigh... The kids just opened the box from QVC to set the Keurig up..

Seems like it's not the Keurig at all, but a set of Rachel Ray pots... In a really ugly orange. I know I do some Ambien induced shopping, but I swear I didn't order these.. R says the invoice says it's suppoed to be the coffee maker.

So bummed.


----------



## Rita

Heather, my thoughts and prayers are with you. Get well quick so you can get home and try out your new Keurig. God Bless you girl!!


----------



## Raffeer

That is absolutely not fair! Orange pots vs. a blue Keurig? 
Have you called QVC yet. I think they owe you an overnight delivery. ...............and they should know you are posting online for the education of a couple of thousand readers.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Raffeer said:


> That is absolutely not fair! Orange pots vs. a blue Keurig?
> Have you called QVC yet. I think they owe you an overnight delivery. ...............and they should know you are posting online for the education of a couple of thousand readers.


I'll call them when I get home from the hospital... I'm really not up to making phone calls yet.

My daughter is the one that opened it and sent me a text... It said "please tell me you didn't order these really ugly orange pots they are disgusting" ... Which says a lot because she likes orange.


----------



## stormhawk

Orange pots! I would have been quite devastated to open my box and find any color pots! QVC's customer service will set it right. Call them up, they'll likely send you a UPS Call Tag, or at least credit you the cost of return shipping.

I opened my box last night. I am, of course, some sort of an idiot, because I set it up at 1am AND made a cup of Kahluha flavored coffee (don't go grubbing through your samples looking for it, I had some sitting on the kitchen counter next to the mini already). I was very pleased to see four boxes of samples, including Apple Cider, and a form to get two more boxes! 

The midnight blue is less bright than the blue the mini comes in, and actually does match more closely to my Blue George Foreman than I expected. I especially love the auto on and off feature! And the ability to brew straight into a travel mug! Yay!!


----------



## Cindy416

I know the thought of orange pots probably throws you for a loop, but I absolutely LOVE to cook, and have great Cuisinart pots. I also have Rachael Ray's oval 5-qt. pan (and it's orange), and it's one of my favorite pans. Great design, and it really is great for countless things. I'd have never chosen orange, but it's ok. (The pan that I have only has orange handles on the pan and on the lid, with the pans themselves being anodized.)  Just had to share that. 

I'd have been really disappointed to find any pots and pans instead of a Keurig in a box that I thought contained my new coffeemaker. It's probably a good thing that you weren't home to discover it, Heather.  Hope you're feeling better and that the doctors don't let you go home until you're on the mend. It will take a lot longer for you to get well if you go home and have a setback, as you did the last time.  Take care.


----------



## luvmy4brats

They've already told me I'm staying tonight and not to be surprised if they keep me Friday night too.. <sigh> I'm not arguing. I don't want to have to come back again. I just miss the BRATs and my puppies and kitties and even hubs...


----------



## Cindy416

Luvmy4brats said:


> They've already told me I'm staying tonight and not to be surprised if they keep me Friday night too.. <sigh> I'm not arguing. I don't want to have to come back again. I just miss the BRATs and my puppies and kitties and even hubs...


I'm sure you do miss all of them. Like you, I'd hate to be sent home only to end up back there. Hope you're getting some good books read. Take care.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

stormhawk said:


> Orange pots! I would have been quite devastated to open my box and find any color pots! QVC's customer service will set it right. Call them up, they'll likely send you a UPS Call Tag, or at least credit you the cost of return shipping.
> 
> I opened my box last night. I am, of course, some sort of an idiot, because I set it up at 1am AND made a cup of Kahluha flavored coffee (don't go grubbing through your samples looking for it, I had some sitting on the kitchen counter next to the mini already). I was very pleased to see four boxes of samples, including Apple Cider, and a form to get two more boxes!
> 
> The midnight blue is less bright than the blue the mini comes in, and actually does match more closely to my Blue George Foreman than I expected. I especially love the auto on and off feature! And the ability to brew straight into a travel mug! Yay!!


stormhawk...congrats on getting your keurig. And I have a blue George forman to..lol. Is it the big round one with the extra plates? That's the one I have. And do you like the kahlua coffee? I noticed BB&B sells it.

And Heather...so sorry you got orange pots instead of your keurig...what a bummer...but QVC will make it right I'm sure. I hope you are better and home soon.


----------



## Ruby296

Luvmy4brats said:


> Sigh... The kids just opened the box from QVC to set the Keurig up..
> 
> Seems like it's not the Keurig at all, but a set of Rachel Ray pots... In a really ugly orange. I know I do some Ambien induced shopping, but I swear I didn't order these.. R says the invoice says it's suppoed to be the coffee maker.
> 
> So bummed.


Oh no, what a huge disappointment 
I hope your new blue Keurig will be waiting for you when you get home. 
Get some rest and feel better soon!


----------



## prairiesky

Just got back from WalMart and found Cafe Escapes hot cocoa for Keurig.  Yippee!


----------



## Rita

You know I was out at Walmart the other day and I noticed they are starting to carry Keurig coffee. I am really glad to see that and noticed they also had some Tassimo too. Now at least if I run out of something I can now quickly get it there and at Lowes.


----------



## CoolMom1960

I have tried the Apple Cider kcups and they are pretty good.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

CoolMom1960 said:


> I have tried the Apple Cider kcups and they are pretty good.


Glad to hear this. I got a free box with my new keurig but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Rita

Apple Cider sounds pretty good. I may have to give that a try.


----------



## stormhawk

Kindled Spirit said:


> stormhawk...congrats on getting your keurig. And I have a blue George forman to..lol. Is it the big round one with the extra plates? That's the one I have. And do you like the kahlua coffee? I noticed BB&B sells it.


yes, that's the Foreman Grill that I have. I love the Quesadilla maker! The Kahlua coffee is most excellent. Especially with a touch of chocolatey creamer. I'm all about the chocolatey goodness.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just got notice that my Keurig has shipped (again...) let's hope it is the actual Keurig this time and not Rachel Ray's brown & bubble pans (again...which I still need to haul to the post office) 

I guess it's not that bad. I can't drink the coffee right now anyway. The meds I'm on make me shaky enough without adding caffeine to the mix.


----------



## monkeyluis

Have you guys seen that folgers has K cups now. I'll have to give them a try. Though I still love my donut shop from coffee people.


----------



## CS

monkeyluis said:


> Have you guys seen that folgers has K cups now. I'll have to give them a try. Though I still love my donut shop from coffee people.


I've seen the Folgers vanilla biscotti k-cup at Target, and I'm insanely curious. The only thing is, I cannot find nutritional information anywhere. Normally I'd just assume it's very low in calories. However, the words "artificial flavoring" is clearly written, so I'm not sure.

Anyone know?


----------



## Addie

Luvmy4brats said:


> I just got notice that my Keurig has shipped (again...) let's hope it is the actual Keurig this time and not Rachel Ray's brown & bubble pans (again...which I still need to haul to the post office)
> 
> I guess it's not that bad. I can't drink the coffee right now anyway. The meds I'm on make me shaky enough without adding caffeine to the mix.


I've got my fingers crossed that they got it right this time!
And I hope you're feeling better!!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

monkeyluis said:


> Have you guys seen that folgers has K cups now. I'll have to give them a try. Though I still love my donut shop from coffee people.


I tried the Folger's decaf lively Columbian. It was just fine, nothing spectacular. It smelt a little burnt when it was brewing but the taste was good enough.


----------



## Vet

Sendie said:


> I have a question for everyone that has the mini-brewer. I was thinking of getting one to take overseas with me but I keep seeing bad reviews for it. Do you have problems with yours? I really love my monster machine but there is no way I can bring it with me so was thinking of one of the minis, but not if they have lots of problems.


OMG! I've had my mini for over a month and absolutely love it! I haven't had any problems and I'm thinking about getting one for work.


----------



## Martel47

I broke down and bought a Keurig for my wife for Christmas.  I've never been terribly impressed by them, but she loved one she used while visiting her parents and one they had at work.  What sold me on the idea is that we recently moved to a very small apartment, and I can no longer have room to keep a supply of iced tea in the fridge for my daughter and me.  When I realized that the Keurig would make it pretty easy for her to make a cup for herself, I decided to give it a shot.

Any suggestions for me?  Hints?  We got the Keurig platinum machine.  I liked the larger variety of cup sizes and a good size water reservoir.  We got three packs of k-cups in varieties I hope my wife likes.  We got a hot chocolate pack (which our daughter will like if mommy doesn't), a chai latte pack, and a breakfast blend of coffee.  

I wanted to actually get some tea, but couldn't find any at our target.  The wife likes teas, but I don't think her favorite comes in K-cups, even though it is from Bigelow-vanilla chai.  I noticed they did have some chai available, so we'll have to try them, I guess.


----------



## Addie

Martel47 said:


> I broke down and bought a Keurig for my wife for Christmas. I've never been terribly impressed by them, but she loved one she used while visiting her parents and one they had at work. What sold me on the idea is that we recently moved to a very small apartment, and I can no longer have room to keep a supply of iced tea in the fridge for my daughter and me. When I realized that the Keurig would make it pretty easy for her to make a cup for herself, I decided to give it a shot.
> 
> Any suggestions for me? Hints? We got the Keurig platinum machine. I liked the larger variety of cup sizes and a good size water reservoir. We got three packs of k-cups in varieties I hope my wife likes. We got a hot chocolate pack (which our daughter will like if mommy doesn't), a chai latte pack, and a breakfast blend of coffee.
> 
> I wanted to actually get some tea, but couldn't find any at our target. The wife likes teas, but I don't think her favorite comes in K-cups, even though it is from Bigelow-vanilla chai. I noticed they did have some chai available, so we'll have to try them, I guess.


That's awesome! I bet your wife is going to love her present!
As far as suggestions ...
I really like the My KCup accessory.

I got mine at BB&B with a 20% off coupon. There are certain coffees I like to drink that aren't available in a KCup. You can also put tea leaves in the KCup accessory if they don't have one for your particular brand. I tried this with loose-leaf but found it lacking. I mainly brew my tea in a Zarafina. The KCup accessory worked better for me with bagged teas. Although, it still wasn't ideal. Now if I decide to drink bagged tea, I'll just get a cup of hot water from the Keurig and drop in the tea bag.

And if you're worried about flavour-contamination, you can always buy extra filters (one for coffee, one for tea).


----------



## luvmy4brats

It's here... and it's not pots    Such a pretty color blue...

The BRATs have already claimed the cider as theirs.


----------



## Addie

Luvmy4brats said:


> It's here... and it's not pots  Such a pretty color blue...
> 
> The BRATs have already claimed the cider as theirs.


Yay! I'm glad you finally got it! Enjoy!!


----------



## Cindy416

Luvmy4brats said:


> It's here... and it's not pots  Such a pretty color blue...
> 
> The BRATs have already claimed the cider as theirs.


Yippeeee! Great news for you. Hope you are on the mend, Heather.


----------



## luvmy4brats

<GASP> it's SO quiet.... I'm in love all over again.

And I'm getting better each day.. I think.


----------



## Angela

Glad you are better Heather and glad you got your Keurig... I got my 4th one today (3rd replacement in less than 2 years).


----------



## Pushka

You ladies are not going to believe all this.  So, I bought a Keurig off USA ebay.com  Keurig are not available in Australia, only nespresso.  But there are only 16 nespresso flavours available, all coffee style.  No teas.  No flavoureds. No hot chocolate.

So, on further investigation of course, USA has totally different electrical supply to Australia; we are 220V and 50 cycles, USA (only USA) is 110V and 60 cycles.  (see, I have done a lot of research now.)  So, I need a transformer to run this machine.  Back on to ebay.com.au this time.  I need a 2000 watts transformer to take into account 1500 watts this machine needs.  Ok, buy that for $150 and get it delivered.

The transformer has arrived.  Man, it weighs a ton.  Delightfully utilitarian.  It is a metal box.  Just gorgeous on the black granite counter, NOT!  But it will do the job, I think.  Bad case, I blow the Keurig.  Worst case, I blow the house!  

The Keurig - it has been flying since the 21st from Chicago.  

The coffees - well, I can buy them from Amazon and ship them to a USA address and then on to me.  I can import up to 2 kilos of processed coffee.  No more than that.

This coffee better be good!

But you know, even with all these extra costs, the cheapest nespresso machine in Australia would still cost me more than what I have paid for the Keurig, the transformer, plus shipping; and the pods for the nespresso are over $1 each.  As long as the house doesnt blow, I am still way ahead.


----------



## Addie

Pushka said:


> You ladies are not going to believe all this. So, I bought a Keurig off USA ebay.com Keurig are not available in Australia, only nespresso. But there are only 16 nespresso flavours available, all coffee style. No teas. No flavoureds. No hot chocolate.
> 
> So, on further investigation of course, USA has totally different electrical supply to Australia; we are 220V and 50 cycles, USA (only USA) is 110V and 60 cycles. (see, I have done a lot of research now.) So, I need a transformer to run this machine. Back on to ebay.com.au this time. I need a 2000 watts transformer to take into account 1500 watts this machine needs. Ok, buy that for $150 and get it delivered.
> 
> The transformer has arrived. Man, it weighs a ton. Delightfully utilitarian. It is a metal box. Just gorgeous on the black granite counter, NOT! But it will do the job, I think. Bad case, I blow the Keurig. Worst case, I blow the house!
> 
> The Keurig - it has been flying since the 21st from Chicago.
> 
> The coffees - well, I can buy them from Amazon and ship them to a USA address and then on to me. I can import up to 2 kilos of processed coffee. No more than that.
> 
> This coffee better be good!
> 
> But you know, even with all these extra costs, the cheapest nespresso machine in Australia would still cost me more than what I have paid for the Keurig, the transformer, plus shipping; and the pods for the nespresso are over $1 each. As long as the house doesnt blow, I am still way ahead.


Oh my gosh! What an ordeal! That's dedication! I hope you love your Keurig! Keeping my fingers crossed everything works out perfectly for you!


----------



## Angela

Wow Pushka, that is determination!


----------



## Pushka

Angela said:


> Wow Pushka, that is determination!


Or stupidity!  But I do like a nice coffee and you guys are such great enablers!


----------



## luvmy4brats

prairiesky said:


> Just got back from WalMart and found Cafe Escapes hot cocoa for Keurig. Yippee!


The BRATs tried these this morning and loved them...



CoolMom1960 said:


> I have tried the Apple Cider kcups and they are pretty good.


And they really liked these too.. (me, not so much.. I like the real stuff)

I just placed a big order for coffee from Keurig. I like to get it there because I get lots of the 5 pack samplers.. plus 10% off, a free sampler box with 5 boxes ordered, and free shipping. they also had a coupon for the cider cups for $3 off) I only ordered a sampler of the Chocolate Glazed Donut coffee, but now I'm regretting it and wishing I ordered a bigger box...

Pushka, I remember those big transformers from when I lived in Turkey and Scotland.. They're huge, ugly, and heavy.. but they work SO well! Enjoy!!


----------



## Martel47

Okay, so my kids wanted to buy my wife k-cups for her new Christmas present.  Then, they wanted to give the whole thing to her as a thanksgiving present instead of a Christmas present.

Dad lost this one.  She loves her Keurig, and my daughter loves the hot chocolate.  I thought it was pretty good too, when I brewed my second cup and really liked the Tully's Kona Extra Bold.  The first cup, not so much.

Wife loves her Chai Latte.

Now I might have to buy her some more k-cups for Christmas.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Martel47 said:


> Okay, so my kids wanted to buy my wife k-cups for her new Christmas present. Then, they wanted to give the whole thing to her as a thanksgiving present instead of a Christmas present.
> 
> Dad lost this one. She loves her Keurig, and my daughter loves the hot chocolate. I thought it was pretty good too, when I brewed my second cup and really liked the Tully's Kona Extra Bold. The first cup, not so much.
> 
> Wife loves her Chai Latte.
> 
> Now I might have to buy her some more k-cups for Christmas.


LOL! The best way to try out the K-Cups is the variety packs or the samplers. You can get the 5-pack samplers at keurig.com and you can create variety packs at bigcatcoffee.com.. They both have their benefits... It's a little more expensive to do it this way, but then again, you're not stuck with a huge box if you hate them...


----------



## CS

Pushka said:


> You ladies are not going to believe all this.


Hey! Who you callin' a lady?? 

Seriously though, you're going to love your Keurig. Let's just hope those border goons don't hold it hostage like they did with your Kindle (I was on pins and needles reading that thread a year or so ago).


----------



## Addie

Luv, if you decide you really like the Chocolate Glazed Donut Coffee, they sell it at BB&B as well. That's where I get mine from with a 20% off coupon.


----------



## Pushka

Luvmy4brats said:


> Pushka, I remember those big transformers from when I lived in Turkey and Scotland.. They're huge, ugly, and heavy.. but they work SO well! Enjoy!!


Gosh, you have been around a bit then Luvmy4brats. 
Well, the Keurig still hasnt arrived - left on 21st from Chicago. It must have a detour in LA and visit Disneyland or something.

The transformer is currently holding down a desk while 21 year old plays with Grand Turismo 5 that was released yesterday. He got an early Christmas present in getting the wheel, pedals and gear shift, but he plays the game so hard the desk keeps moving around (He is building himself a proper rig but it isnt ready yet) Put the transformer on the desk and no more wobbles. I wonder what on earth is inside those things....


----------



## lynninva

For all you brave people who are willing to tackle the Black Friday crowds, tomorrow is the day to stock up on kcups at Bed, Bath, and Beyond.  Their doorbuster is 20% off your entire purchase (not just one item) between 5AM - 10AM.  Certain special items are excluded, but I did not see Keurig or coffee excluded.  

The ad says that everyone who walks in prior to 10AM will be given the 20% off coupon.  I stopped by last year on Black Friday & people were buying many boxes of kcups.  

We are a small market store, so our selection isn't as good as some other places.  I was disappointed last week that they didn't have any Pumpkin kcups.  But I still plan to stop by & pick up some regular coffee in the morning.


----------



## CS

I finally tried the Green Mountain Apple Cider. It's fantastic! Doesn't even need any sugar. (Of course, there are more calories in the cider than in coffee-based k-cups.)

God Bless my wonderful sister for braving Black Friday to go to Bed Bath & Beyond. She also got me Donut House (I was running dangerously low and haven't been able to find it) and a steam mop.


----------



## Angela

Well, I finally used my iced tea setting on the Keurig this evening and was very pleasantly surprised at how good it was. I usually make tea by the gallon but don't care for it after it has been in the fridge for a couple of days so I tend to only make it when we have company. I don't know why I didn't try this sooner! Now I need to see if I can find ice tea Kcups locally. If not then I will be ordering some very soon!


----------



## lynninva

I'm not a sweet tea person, so I use regular tea kcups for iced tea. I've used breakfast tea, black decaf tea, and green tea.  I just brew the tea into the (plastic) glass filled with ice & then add some extra ice.  Our Bed, Bath, & Beyond has some of the flavored iced tea kcups, but I have not seen the sweet tea version that some people here have said tastes like McDonald's iced tea.


----------



## Angela

I am not interested in the flavored teas. I just want the plain unsweetened black tea K cups. The only tea Kcups I have on hand are Green Tea, Sleepy Time, Earl Grey, Indian Spice Chai and English Breakfast. I used the English Breakfast to make a glass of iced tea. I have a large bottle w/ pump of Starbuck's Classic Simple Syrup that I can use whenever I have a sweet tooth.


----------



## Jane917

This might have already been mentioned on this thread, but has anyone tried the Nescafe Dolce Gusto? It is so darn cute! I want to get a single serving coffeemaker for my office. I stay in a motel 3 nights/week, and the coffee there is just terrible. It would be such a treat to know that I can have a real cup of coffee when I get to the office. At home I have a Technivorm and use freshly ground beans. I heat some milk, use my aerolatte to froth my milk, and pour in the coffee. I know I can't duplicate that without stopping at the coffee kiosk, but that gets too expensive to do everyday. I don't like flavored coffees (thought I have been known to throw in some hazelnut or french vanilla syrup), so all the variety from the other brands really would be wasted on me. Just give me good strong coffee!


----------



## Vet

I'm really loving my mini Keurig! Love, love, love Emeril's Big Easy Bold! Whew!


----------



## Raffeer

I love the ice teas. Have become absolutely hooked on them. 
Favorites are Iced Black, Southern Sweet and Half and Half. Half and Half is half lemonade and half Tea. Not sweet, a great combination.
Another treat is Chai Latte made as an iced drink i.e. using a glass full of ice.


----------



## Addie

Jane917 said:


> This might have already been mentioned on this thread, but has anyone tried the Nescafe Dolce Gusto? It is so darn cute! I want to get a single serving coffeemaker for my office. I stay in a motel 3 nights/week, and the coffee there is just terrible. It would be such a treat to know that I can have a real cup of coffee when I get to the office. At home I have a Technivorm and use freshly ground beans. I heat some milk, use my aerolatte to froth my milk, and pour in the coffee. I know I can't duplicate that without stopping at the coffee kiosk, but that gets too expensive to do everyday. I don't like flavored coffees (thought I have been known to throw in some hazelnut or french vanilla syrup), so all the variety from the other brands really would be wasted on me. Just give me good strong coffee!


I don't think we've ever discussed the Nescafe Dolce Gusto. I believe I brought it up once as an option before I bought my Keurig mini, but I don't remember receiving any responses about that particular machine. The options the NDG had sounded lovely to me, but I ended up getting the Keurig mainly because of the large variety of coffee and the ability to use my own. Plus, I usually prefer my coffee black.

Sorry I'm not any help! Maybe someone else will drop by and talk about it. Or you might consider starting a new thread since any NDG users may not stop by here. I hope you find out what you need and love whichever coffee machine you get! 

ETA: I just read a review that said Sur La Table may have a demo machine. So if you have one close by, you may want to check it out before purchasing.


----------



## Rita

Vet said:


> I'm really loving my mini Keurig! Love, love, love Emeril's Big Easy Bold! Whew!


I'm so glad to hear you're loving your mini. I know I sure love my Keurig. I haven't tried Emeril's Big Easy Bold, but have tried the Vanilla Bean Bam and it is terrific!


----------



## zephyrs

I bought my husband one of these for fathers day last year, but he never uses it.  He is addicted to Tim Horton's coffee and drives there every day...sometimes twice a day.  I thought about getting the accessory that allows you to purchase and use your own favorite coffee...but he said no he would still prefer to go to the store and get it.  Now while I do not drink or even really like coffee...I have become addicted to the iced cappuccinos that Tim Horton's serves or any of those icy frozen coffees.  My question is can I make something similar in the Keurig?  Has anyone tried it, is it any good, and is cost efficient?


----------



## Rita

Yes, they do make iced coffee in a k-cup. I don't prefer iced, but my son fixed one and I gave it a try. The taste was really good,  but I just like my coffee hot. 

What is Tim Horton's coffee? I've never heard of it.


----------



## zephyrs

It's a coffee shop created by Dave Thomas..the founder of Wendy's restaurant.  Will have to try making one of the iced drinks otherwise our Kreurig will just collect dust.


----------



## CS

I don't think Dave Thomas actually created Tim Horton's. I know Wendy's owns the chain _now_, but I'm not sure that was always the case. Correct me if I'm wrong though.

Fuzzykno, I assume you and your husband are in Canada? I say that because Tim Horton's is such a Canadian institution. Everyone in that country goes to Timmy's. No chain in the U.S. - not Starbucks, not McDonald's, not Dunkin' Donuts, not anything - has quite the same effect on Americans that Tim Horton's has on Canadians. (Could it be the rumored nicotine they spike into the coffee? LOL. J/K.) 

Of course, Tim's has expanded to certain parts of the U.S. as well, so perhaps you and your husband are lucky to live in one of those cities?

In any case, I lived in Canada for a spell and I can tell you firsthand that the lure of Timmy's is strong. I almost never made my own coffee in Canada because there was a Tim Horton's on every street corner (or so it seemed...).

I'm back in the states now, but I still have a tin of Timmy's in my cupboard. With the "My K-Cup" accessory, it's almost exactly like the real thing. The only discrepancy comes from, I suspect, the cream I use - which obviously isn't going to be the exact one used at actual Tim's locations. Still, what I make at home is a near dead ringer. I can almost feel the snowfall every time I drink it.


----------



## Addie

Makes me want to try some Tim Horton's!

Aaand they don't have any in Texas.


----------



## zephyrs

It may not have been created by Dave Thomas I was just remembering that Wendy's owned it and linked the two.  I actually live in Michigan and we have more Tim Horton's near where we live then we do Starbucks and Dunkin' Donuts.  The closest Tim Horton's to me actually shares a building with Wendy's.


----------



## Jane917

Now that Neo has gotten a bad review on the Nescafe Dolce, I am back to considering the Keurig. But...what model? The Platinum seems like a good deal from QVC, but the shipping is pretty steep. BBB has many models. The B60 looks like it would suit me, and is cheaper than the Platinum. What's a gal to do? I just want one to have in my office. I travel out of town 4 days/week, and the motel coffee is horrible!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Go for the platinum if only for the Quiet Brew technology... TRUST ME! (or does the B60 have the Quiet Brew now? If it does, then get it.. but you NEED the quiet brew! Otherwise it sounds like a really loud coffee grinder!)


----------



## Jane917

Forgot to mention that I like my coffee with milk....a capaccino or latte. I can do that with a Keurig, right?


----------



## CS

Jane, if you're taking this with you when you travel, I'd recommend the Keurig Mini. It's the smallest and lightest, and thus the easiest to move around. It's not as fancy feature-wise, but it makes the same great coffee and it seems ideal for a frequent traveler such as yourself.

As for the Quiet Brew feature mentioned above, call me crazy, but I like the brewing sound my machine emits. I don't consider it too loud or at all unpleasant, but that's just me. In any case, I certainly wouldn't let that be a deal-breaker in whatever model you do decide on.

Edited to add: There are no built-in milk/cappuccino features on the Mini. Do the other models have this? If not, would it be possible for her to add that to her coffee after the fact somehow? Someone else will have to answer all of that, because I just don't know.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Just a reminder if you are looking for a Keurig today is the Today's Special Value on QVC. It is 139.95 or 5 easy pay of 27.99. Comes with 48 kcups, the my kcup filter, water filter and a coupon to get an additional 48 kcups. All that is totally worth the cost of shipping. Comes in Platinum, Cinnamon, Black and the Blue that I got.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Hey all! My first keurig (a mini I got on ebay) will be arriving at my doorstep tomorrow along with my first big cat coffee order (multiple make my own sampler boxes so I can try lots of flavors).  I'm so excited, although after reading this entire thread I have a feeling though that the mini will soon find its way to my office and a bigger model will take over at home.


----------



## Vet

Rita said:


> I'm so glad to hear you're loving your mini. I know I sure love my Keurig. I haven't tried Emeril's Big Easy Bold, but have tried the Vanilla Bean Bam and it is terrific!


That sounds yummy. I'll have to try it!


----------



## Candee15

cmg.sweet said:


> Hey all! My first keurig (a mini I got on ebay) will be arriving at my doorstep tomorrow along with my first big cat coffee order (multiple make my own sampler boxes so I can try lots of flavors). I'm so excited, although after reading this entire thread I have a feeling though that the mini will soon find its way to my office and a bigger model will take over at home.


Congratulations on getting the mini! Don't be so quick to write the little one off <g>. I've had my Mini Plus for about a month now and couldn't be happier. Yes, it's small-ish, but it looks great on my kitchen counter and makes the same wonderful coffee as the larger models. Since I'm the only coffee drinker in my household, it's PERFECT for me. I really, really love my Keurig. Have fun with yours!

Lynn


----------



## Jane917

CS said:


> Jane, if you're taking this with you when you travel, I'd recommend the Keurig Mini. It's the smallest and lightest, and thus the easiest to move around. It's not as fancy feature-wise, but it makes the same great coffee and it seems ideal for a frequent traveler such as yourself.
> 
> Edited to add: There are no built-in milk/cappuccino features on the Mini. Do the other models have this? If not, would it be possible for her to add that to her coffee after the fact somehow? Someone else will have to answer all of that, because I just don't know.


CS, although I travel, I go to the same place each week, and has an office that I go to daily when I am not working from home. Therefore, the Keurig will not have to travel, just me.

Now I am getting worried that I will not be able to have my latte or cappuccino. I never drink straight black coffee. Haven't I heard something about milk pods? Guess I need to do a bit more research.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Jane917 said:


> CS, although I travel, I go to the same place each week, and has an office that I go to daily when I am not working from home. Therefore, the Keurig will not have to travel, just me.
> 
> Now I am getting worried that I will not be able to have my latte or cappuccino. I never drink straight black coffee. Haven't I heard something about milk pods? Guess I need to do a bit more research.


jane...if lattes and capps are what you like I highly recommend the Tassimo. They have the milk pods and are great. The Gevalia Caramel Macchiatto is yummy.


----------



## Raffeer

CS-


> "As for the Quiet Brew feature mentioned above, call me crazy, but I like the brewing sound my machine emits. I don't consider it too loud or at all unpleasant, but that's just me. In any case, I certainly wouldn't let that be a deal-breaker in whatever model you do decide on."


Agree with you. I have the B40 (one up from the Mini). I am not aware of any objectionable noise from the machine, a slight hum when it is heating up but that's about it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Maybe mine was defective then, but the one I had prior to this one was so loud I could hear it all through my 2,500 sq ft house.. It was not good for trying to make a cup of coffee while the kids were still sleeping. 

The new one I got this week is so quiet.


----------



## stormhawk

Having fun drinking from my pre-ordered Midnight Blue Keurig and watching the colors sell out on QVC. Black is gone, blue is limited right now. Apparently they've sold 80K of them at this point (1300 hrs ET). 

I called customer service this morning ... for the extra offer of 48 more K-Cups, the nice lady said that printing out my order confirmation would fulfill the requirement for proof of purchase along with the UPC from the box.

I'll be mailing the form out Monday, have to figure out what boxes to get!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

stormhawk said:


> Having fun drinking from my pre-ordered Midnight Blue Keurig and watching the colors sell out on QVC. Black is gone, blue is limited right now. Apparently they've sold 80K of them at this point (1300 hrs ET).
> 
> I called customer service this morning ... for the extra offer of 48 more K-Cups, the nice lady said that printing out my order confirmation would fulfill the requirement for proof of purchase along with the UPC from the box.
> 
> I'll be mailing the form out Monday, have to figure out what boxes to get!


I've been watching on and off all day to. Can you believe all the Keurigs flying out the door.  We are way ahead of the game already enjoying ours.


----------



## lynninva

Luvmy4brats said:


> Maybe mine was defective then, but the one I had prior to this one was so loud I could hear it all through my 2,500 sq ft house.. It was not good for trying to make a cup of coffee while the kids were still sleeping.
> 
> The new one I got this week is so quiet.


I bought the Platinum last year with the Quiet Brew technology & then just bought an Office Pro model for work. The noise level is significantly different! Our office is in the middle of a distribution center, so the noise is not a problem. But I think it would be a different matter at home.

I just bought the Special Edition (I think it is the B60 - one step down from the Platinum) as a bday gift for DD. Quiet Brew was one of the features listed - I think that feature was added since I looked at the models 18 months ago. It is quiet like my Platinum model.


----------



## Aris Whittier

I thought I'd post JC Penny's sale on K-cups...free shipping too. Not sure if they beat other sale prices...?

http://www3.jcpenney.com/jcp/XGN.aspx?n=1102+4294962121&deptid=70755&pcatid=70755&catid=77816&cattyp=RLE&dep=KITCHEN+%2b+DINING&pcat=KITCHEN+%2b+DINING&cat=Coffee+%2b+Tea&refpagename=X2%252Easpx&refdeptid=70755&refcatid=70755&cmAMS_T=X2&cmAMS_C=EDB&cmAMS_V=X2H2&CmCatId=70755


----------



## cmg.sweet

My keurig and coffee came in last night.  So far I've tried Caramel Vanilla Cream, Chocolate Glazed Donut, and German Chocolate Cake.  They are all yummy, but I think the choc. glazed donut has been my favorite so far.  I def. think I'll need a 2nd machine so I can have one at home and one at work!


----------



## Candee15

cmg.sweet said:


> My keurig and coffee came in last night. So far I've tried Caramel Vanilla Cream, Chocolate Glazed Donut, and German Chocolate Cake. They are all yummy, but I think the choc. glazed donut has been my favorite so far. I def. think I'll need a 2nd machine so I can have one at home and one at work!


Yay! I'm sooooo happy you're enjoying it. I'm drinking German Chocolate Cake right now but haven't tried Chocolate Glazed Donut. Guess I need to get some, hmmmm?


----------



## Martel47

I'm waiting on a shipment with some tea and cider.  My wife loved the couple of samples that came with her new Platinum, but we're not sure where to get anything but coffee and hot chocolate.

And Keurig is taking their sweet time!


----------



## luvmy4brats

My coffee order came this morning... I don't know what to try first.. Maybe the chocolate donut one...


----------



## cmg.sweet

Luvmy4brats said:


> My coffee order came this morning... I don't know what to try first.. Maybe the chocolate donut one...


I LOVE the chocolate donut.


----------



## Ruby296

cmg.sweet said:


> I LOVE the chocolate donut.


I'm a chocoholic, but haven't tried chocolate donut yet. How does it compare to German chocolate cake? More or less "chocolate-y"?


----------



## NogDog

Has anyone had a problem recently with the K-cup filter apparently either bursting or tearing, ending up with most of the coffee grounds in the cup along with the water? I've had this happen 3 times now in the last two weeks, out of maybe 30-36 K-cups from the same shipment (from Amazon). I reported it to Amazon via their shipping feedback, though I have no way of knowing if they were somehow damaged in shipping (e.g. to much jostling) or if it's a manufacturing defect.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ruby296 said:


> I'm a chocoholic, but haven't tried chocolate donut yet. How does it compare to German chocolate cake? More or less "chocolate-y"?


I get more coconut flavor than choc. out the the german choc. cake so it is hard to compare. The choc. donut tastes like taking a bite out of a krispy kreme choc. glazed donut and chasing it with a sip of coffee.


----------



## CS

I am currently drinking Grove Square. I'd never heard of it, but saw it on sale at Walmart - $8 for 18 k-cups.

There are two kinds: Light Roast and Medium Roast. I got Medium. It's okay. It smells and tastes slightly off, but it's drinkable.

Pic of the boxes (credit: jbviau on singleservecoffeeforums.com): http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj72/jbviau/photo2.jpg -- I got the one in the middle.

Added: Just found this interesting thread: http://www.singleservecoffeeforums.com/keurig-incorporated-vs-sturm-foods-t7998.html The link in the first post is dead, but basically there's a big brouhaha about this being instant coffee in a k-cup. Come to think of it, that's probably accurate. This certainly is nothing special. It's okay, like I said, but hardly anything I'd tell people to go out of their way for.

Another link: http://www.singleservecoffee.com/archives/034554.php - there's a pic that shows weird instant coffee grounds inside of the k-cup instead of the good stuff.

If anyone wants me to open one of my Grove Square k-cups to confirm if it looks like the one in the article right above (yuck!), LMK and I'll snap a pic or two.

Looks like this may not even be an officially licensed k-cup either and there's a lawsuit pending over it. This gets weirder and weirder...


----------



## caseyf6

I bought that coffee and thought it tasted kind of weak and flavor-less.  Not bad, but certainly not good either.


----------



## Ruby296

cmg.sweet said:


> I get more coconut flavor than choc. out the the german choc. cake so it is hard to compare. The choc. donut tastes like taking a bite out of a krispy kreme choc. glazed donut and chasing it with a sip of coffee.


Thanks, your description sounds really good! I'm going to have to get a box to try now.


----------



## Addie

CS: Thanks for letting us know about Grove Square and all the drama going on with it!


----------



## luvmy4brats

After 2 cups of the Chocolate Glazed Donut, I had to buy a whole box (I only got samples last time)  It's very yummy.  I'll add that I'm not a fan of the German Chocolate..but hubs loves it.


----------



## akagriff

I live German chocolate cake and southern pecan.  I bought a purr pack from big cat coffee and tried the eggnog and gingerbread.  Egg nog is so so but I'm not liking the gingerbread


----------



## cmg.sweet

Luvmy4brats said:


> After 2 cups of the Chocolate Glazed Donut, I had to buy a whole box (I only got samples last time) It's very yummy. I'll add that I'm not a fan of the German Chocolate..but hubs loves it.


Yep, I just had to order a box too. I bought 3 diff purrfect packs at BCC to try out a bunch of flavors and I'm making myself try one of each of the 15 diff. types before I got back for a second cup of any of the ones I already tried. I'm hoping to be able to have some more choc. glazed donut this weekend, so yummy!


----------



## cmg.sweet

akagriff said:


> I live German chocolate cake and southern pecan. I bought a purr pack from big cat coffee and tried the eggnog and gingerbread. Egg nog is so so but I'm not liking the gingerbread


I didn't like the gingerbread that much either, but I think eggnog is my second fav. behind the choc. donut.

I see some reading and coffee drinking in my future this weekend!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think I'm going to try the eggnog today...

I really should post pictures of my k-cup drawer..it's, um, scary... Lol!


----------



## Martel47

I should have k-cups galore today!  FedEx tracker says my shipment is arriving.  Most of it is for my wife.  She's a big tea drinker, so we went sample pack crazy.

Question...has anyone used the milk frother from keurig?  Some reviews question its durability, and I'd like to know more before deciding whether or not to stick with ordering directly from keurig just to get it half off.


----------



## 4Katie

So, DH comes home yesterday and says he has an idea for a Christmas present. "Have you ever heard of Keurig coffee makers?" I immediately thought of this thread, thinking, "Oh, no..."

But I decided to check it out, knowing it'd be the best place to learn. Lord, help me. How'd this thread get to be 63 pages long?!? 

My 'inexpensive' Kindle costs me more every day!


----------



## luvmy4brats

4Katie said:


> So, DH comes home yesterday and says he has an idea for a Christmas present. "Have you ever heard of Keurig coffee makers?" I immediately thought of this thread, thinking, "Oh, no..."
> 
> But I decided to check it out, knowing it'd be the best place to learn. Lord, help me. How'd this thread get to be 63 pages long?!?
> 
> My 'inexpensive' Kindle costs me more every day!


Lol!


----------



## Cindy416

4Katie said:


> So, DH comes home yesterday and says he has an idea for a Christmas present. "Have you ever heard of Keurig coffee makers?" I immediately thought of this thread, thinking, "Oh, no..."
> 
> But I decided to check it out, knowing it'd be the best place to learn. Lord, help me. How'd this thread get to be 63 pages long?!?
> 
> My 'inexpensive' Kindle costs me more every day!


Isn't that the truth. On the other hand, if you love small appliances like I do, my cooking fun has only gotten better!


----------



## 4Katie

He's the only coffee drinker, and he suggested a single-cup coffee maker. Now I see there's a thread for THAT too!


----------



## Candee15

cmg.sweet said:


> I didn't like the gingerbread that much either, but I think eggnog is my second fav. behind the choc. donut.
> 
> I see some reading and coffee drinking in my future this weekend!


I love the eggnog! The one I don't like is the Holiday Blend. I can't even figure out what flavors it's supposed to be. Is it just me?


----------



## prairiesky

Bought eggnog at the store a couple days ago.  This morning, when I took it out of the fridge, it was pumpkin spice eggnog.  Anyway, put it in my green mountain pumpkin spice and it was yummy.  Tried a drink straight and it is way sweet!


----------



## Addie

Candee15 said:


> I love the eggnog! The one I don't like is the Holiday Blend. I can't even figure out what flavors it's supposed to be. Is it just me?


It's been a year since I had it, but I believe it's not flavoured. It's just regular coffee.
That's so funny, though, because I remember liking the Holiday Blend and hating egg nog. It smelled and tasted terrible to me. Perhaps I'm just not an egg nog person. Although, I do enjoy Pennsylvania Dutch Egg Nog. That might be because of the alcohol, though.


----------



## Candee15

AddieLove said:


> It's been a year since I had it, but I believe it's not flavoured. It's just regular coffee.
> That's so funny, though, because I remember liking the Holiday Blend and hating egg nog. It smelled and tasted terrible to me. Perhaps I'm just not an egg nog person. Although, I do enjoy Pennsylvania Dutch Egg Nog. That might be because of the alcohol, though.


That IS funny. I guess that's why there are sooooo many different flavors. That's a good thing!


----------



## Addie

Candee15 said:


> That IS funny. I guess that's why there are sooooo many different flavors. That's a good thing!


Definitely. And trying all the different flavours is one of my favourite things about Keurig. I wish you were here a year ago because I would have given you all my egg nog KCups then!


----------



## Candee15

AddieLove said:


> Definitely. And trying all the different flavours is one of my favourite things about Keurig. I wish you were here a year ago because I would have given you all my egg nog KCups then!


Ohhhhhhhh, darn  I just got my Keurig about a month ago. Thank you, though. That is sooooooooo nice.


----------



## 4Katie

Forgive me if this has been anwered somewhere in the 64 pages, but I can't read them all right now. 

If you get a single-serve Keurig, is your coffee stronger when you brew the largest size? DH wants to brew one cup in the morning, but he wants a decent size cup, and he likes his coffee strong.


----------



## luvmy4brats

4Katie said:


> Forgive me if this has been anwered somewhere in the 64 pages, but I can't read them all right now.
> 
> If you get a single-serve Keurig, is your coffee stronger when you brew the largest size? DH wants to brew one cup in the morning, but he wants a decent size cup, and he likes his coffee strong.


It really depends on the coffee you get. Some of them are Extra Bold and make a pretty strong cup of coffee (Jet Fuel comes to mind) I have a big mug and I usually brew 2 cups at once. Some people will reuse the same K-Cup twice and are happy with it, I find I like it better when I use a fresh k-cup the 2nd time..

It's fun to play with it when you first get it to figure out the best way to make your coffee...


----------



## Ruby296

Just had my first cup of Chocolate Glazed Donut tonight and I must say it's very good! I think it's probably better than German Chocolate Cake. Now I have to see who has the best deal on it!


----------



## CS

Where can I get the best deal on Van Houtte coffees? It seems most of the sites don't even carry that brand.

I'm looking for Candy Cane and Vanilla Cupcake k-cups.


----------



## luvmy4brats

CS said:


> Where can I get the best deal on Van Houtte coffees? It seems most of the sites don't even carry that brand.
> 
> I'm looking for Candy Cane and Vanilla Cupcake k-cups.


Vanilla Cupcake? YUM


----------



## Ruby296

CS said:


> Where can I get the best deal on Van Houtte coffees? It seems most of the sites don't even carry that brand.
> 
> I'm looking for Candy Cane and Vanilla Cupcake k-cups.


Amazon has Candy Cane and www.coffeecart.com has the Vanilla Cupcake flavor. That one sounds delicious, have you tried it before? How does it compare to French Vanilla?


----------



## CS

Candy Cane is listed at Amazon, but it doesn't seem to be in stock. 

And I don't know what's wrong with coffeecart.com. but it won't let me add anything to the cart (tried on two different browsers).

To answer your question, Ruby: No, I haven't tried Vanilla Cupcake yet. But if it's anything like its namesake, it HAS to be yummy!


----------



## Ruby296

CS said:


> Candy Cane is listed at Amazon, but it doesn't seem to be in stock.
> 
> And I don't know what's wrong with coffeecart.com. but it won't let me add anything to the cart (tried on two different browsers).
> 
> To answer your question, Ruby: No, I haven't tried Vanilla Cupcake yet. But if it's anything like its namesake, it HAS to be yummy!


Sorry I didn't give you better advice 
If/when you try the Vanilla Cupcake please let us know how it is!

Edit to add: I just tried Coffeecart.com on my iPhone and I had no trouble adding 2 boxes to my cart. You might want to try again....


----------



## Kindled Spirit

www.coffeecart.com has the candy cane and vanilla cupcake.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ruby296 said:


> Just had my first cup of Chocolate Glazed Donut tonight and I must say it's very good! I think it's probably better than German Chocolate Cake. Now I have to see who has the best deal on it!


Both are very nice, but it is hard to compare since they are such different flavors. I broke down and ordered more choc. glazed donut from Amazon Thurs. cause big cat and green mountain were both out at the time...hope they get it back in stock soon.

I have officially tried at least one K-cup of all the flavors I bought in the purrfect pack samplers, so now I can repeat some of my favorites today while I read and lazy around the house today.


----------



## Candee15

*I have officially tried at least one K-cup of all the flavors I bought in the purrfect pack samplers, so now I can repeat some of my favorites today while I read and lazy around the house today.*

Now THAT sounds like a perfect day. Chocolate Glazed Donut is next of my list of flavors to buy. Sounds delicious.


----------



## Ruby296

I'm drinking my second cup of chocolate glazed this am...we are having a very lazy day too. Going to decorate the tree, and will start making cookies and fudge.


----------



## Candee15

Ruby296 said:


> I'm drinking my second cup of chocolate glazed this am...we are having a very lazy day too. Going to decorate the tree, and will start making cookies and fudge.


Very nice. Sounds like a perfect day!


----------



## CS

I've tried coffeecart.com on three browsers (Firefox, Internet Explorer, and Chrome) and it STILL won't let me add items to the cart. I am reasonably tech savvy, so this baffles me to the core. I have no idea what's going on.

EDIT: I figured out the issue. The default amount of coffee is set to ZERO, so if you add 0 to the cart, obviously nothing gets added. NO other site works that way, so it didn't even occur to me until now. Really baffling design decision...but oh well.


----------



## lynninva

When I bought my brewer last year, I took advantage of the offer to get two free kcup boxes with purchase of two when registering your brewer at Keurig.  I thought I had read that people were able to take advantage of this a second time when registering replacement brewers.

I bought DD a Keurig for her bday.  I told her to send me the serial number & I would register it under my account & order the coffee for her, taking advantage of the deal for the two free boxes.  AFTER I registered it, I saw the note on the side of the screen saying that the free box offer is only available for the FIRST brewer registered.  

Had I known that, I would have registered it under her name & just paid for the coffee on my card.  The prices at Keurig are usually higher than other places, so it wouldn't have been a problem for me to have multiple accounts, since I don't expect to earn any free rewards for regular purchases.  Now it won't let me register it to a new account, so I lost the option of getting the free coffee.

Just thought I would mention this, so that no one else makes this same mistake.  I think some people had mentioned getting one brewer for home & one for the office.


----------



## Martel47

lynninva said:


> When I bought my brewer last year, I took advantage of the offer to get two free kcup boxes with purchase of two when registering your brewer at Keurig. I thought I had read that people were able to take advantage of this a second time when registering replacement brewers.
> 
> I bought DD a Keurig for her bday. I told her to send me the serial number & I would register it under my account & order the coffee for her, taking advantage of the deal for the two free boxes. AFTER I registered it, I saw the note on the side of the screen saying that the free box offer is only available for the FIRST brewer registered.
> 
> Had I known that, I would have registered it under her name & just paid for the coffee on my card. The prices at Keurig are usually higher than other places, so it wouldn't have been a problem for me to have multiple accounts, since I don't expect to earn any free rewards for regular purchases. Now it won't let me register it to a new account, so I lost the option of getting the free coffee.
> 
> Just thought I would mention this, so that no one else makes this same mistake. I think some people had mentioned getting one brewer for home & one for the office.


I think my wife deleted our coupon code. 

I was saving it because I ordered a bunch before I registered the brewer and didn't need more. Unfortunately, I also didn't realize how to get the free sample-pack for ordering so many boxes. I went tea crazy, because my wife drinks it more than coffee and I haven't found it in any stores yet. There is a BB&B near us, but I have never been to it. Maybe I'll venture in to see what their selection is.


----------



## GreenThumb

lynninva said:


> When I bought my brewer last year, I took advantage of the offer to get two free kcup boxes with purchase of two when registering your brewer at Keurig. I thought I had read that people were able to take advantage of this a second time when registering replacement brewers.
> 
> I bought DD a Keurig for her bday. I told her to send me the serial number & I would register it under my account & order the coffee for her, taking advantage of the deal for the two free boxes. AFTER I registered it, I saw the note on the side of the screen saying that the free box offer is only available for the FIRST brewer registered.
> 
> Had I known that, I would have registered it under her name & just paid for the coffee on my card. The prices at Keurig are usually higher than other places, so it wouldn't have been a problem for me to have multiple accounts, since I don't expect to earn any free rewards for regular purchases. Now it won't let me register it to a new account, so I lost the option of getting the free coffee.
> 
> Just thought I would mention this, so that no one else makes this same mistake. I think some people had mentioned getting one brewer for home & one for the office.


Oh no! Can you unregister it, so she can register it and get the free coffee? Maybe you'll have to call them to do it?


----------



## geoffthomas

Has anyone else tried the Barista Prima Coffehouse K-cups?
I have the Columbia and it is quite good.  While a Medium Roast this is very Strong coffee.
I think they put more coffee in the cups, like in the Bold cups.
Oh yeah, they charge $3 more per 24 cup box for it.

I rather like it.


----------



## RJ Keller

geoffthomas said:


> I think they put more coffee in the cups, like in the Bold cups.


You sold me right there.


----------



## amyrebecca

Ok, I need you guys expertise... I just recently bought some black tea iced tea k-cups. I just brewed it into a mug and poured it over ice. I was curious if I could get any more out of the k-cup, so I brewed the same k-cup again on the smallest cup setting and then poured that over the ice too. I drink a lot of iced tea and usually have a big pitcher made up but I thought it would be nice to have these in a pinch. So I am trying to make the largest glass possible... Has anyone else tried this? Or do you have any other tips?


----------



## kwilsonw

My quiet brew B70 platinum (about 1yr old) recently started sounding like a freight train and not brewing a full cup. I called Keurig customer service and was told to descale twice. The "descale" light never came on.  I completed the descaling process three times over a period of two days.  It just got worse to the point that it would just dispense a couple of ounces of vinegar water and cut off.  I called customer service again, repeating everything that I told them two days before and that I'd just spent 1 1/2 days descaling three times.  The rep said it sounds like it needs descaling again! (I was told that I should descale every 2-3 months and do not wait for the light to come on.  Once the light comes on the machine is about to break!) These are the troubleshooting steps she took.  She walked me through cleaning  the dispensing needles with a paperclip (not easy).  Then we ran a full reservoir of water through the brew cycles using a measuring cup beginning with the iced tea size three times.  Then one brew for each cup size thereafter. It  gradually got louder and dispensed less water each time.  On the last/largest brew size the display showed "Brewing" but nothing was happening except a lot of noise for about a minute. Then it dispensed 2 oz of water and cut off. That was it. She said she was shipping a new brewer to me. She told me to return the Kcup part of the brewer and gave me a return authorization # and address. 
I was just wondering if anyone else has had to return the Kcup part of the brewer I'm grateful to be getting a replacement brewer. However,  I've already been through enough hassle and lost too much time descaling and phone calls, etc. at the busiest time of the year for me.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I had to return the kcup holder to get my new Keurig after mine died.

In other news, I just tried the Chocolate Glazed Donut.  It is good but I like the Gloria Jean's mudslide better.


----------



## kwilsonw

Thanks!   Those flavors sound yummy? Where do you buy them?  I love Gloria Jean's Butter Toffee but I'm ready to try more flavors.  I just purchased 2 boxes, 24 ea of Kahlua.  It tastes like a great cup of "gourmet" coffee but it doesn't taste anything like Kahlua to me. Anyone interested in a swap for the unopened box??


----------



## Ruby296

kwilsonw, sorry you're having so much trouble w/your brewer. I'm on my 3rd platinum-the first 2 just up and croaked. I did have to send the k-cup holder to an address in GA on the second one, but I was never asked to for the first one. They give you 30 days, if they don't receive it in that timeframe they'll charge you for the replacement machine (at least that's what they told me back in April. Good luck with your new one!  Forgot to add that I also tried the Kahlua and thought it was nothing like the real thing. I ended up giving mine away to my neighbor.


----------



## CS

My CoffeeCart.com order came in yesterday. I ordered Vanilla Cupcake and Candy Cane (both from Van Houtte). I tried vanilla cupcake this morning, and while I'm not sure I'd be able to tell it was supposed to be a cupcake flavor if I didn't know already, it was still VERY tasty. Will try Candy Cane in the a.m.


----------



## Tam

I would live to read all the tips and suggestions, but I'm just not up for reading this whole thread!! I just read the first and last page for now...

I was out shopping with my hubby last week and he bought me a Keurig Elite. He wanted to wrap it up for Christmas but I talked him into letting me get it set up over the weekend.  I LOVE it! My hubby is always brewing pots of his favorite Hawaiian coffees that just are too bold/bitter for me. And I mostly only drink a cup at a time, so that whole pot just sits there and gets stale. (He heats cups of day-old coffee in the microwave but that just seems so gross to me!)

I did take advantage of the online registration to get the buy 2 boxes - get 2 free offer. I've experimented with taking out the k-cup, shakin it, and putting it back and running a small size up through to get a little more coffee out of it to fill up a travel mug.  Also, my kids have informed me that they ordered a personal k-cup so hubby can use the machine to brew his own ground coffees.

Any other favorite hints or tips anyone wants to share? Best prices for k-cups?  I know I could read the previous 65 pages - but just thought I'd put the question out there in case anyone wants to help me out.


----------



## CS

I tried candy cane today. It tasted EXACTLY as I hoped it would. VERY yummy!

Coffeecart.com has good prices with the *holiday24* coupon code and free shipping, but you need to spend $60 for free shipping.


----------



## kwilsonw

Ruby296 said:


> kwilsonw, sorry you're having so much trouble w/your brewer. I'm on my 3rd platinum-the first 2 just up and croaked. I did have to send the k-cup holder to an address in GA on the second one, but I was never asked to for the first one. They give you 30 days, if they don't receive it in that timeframe they'll charge you for the replacement machine (at least that's what they told me back in April. Good luck with your new one! Forgot to add that I also tried the Kahlua and thought it was nothing like the real thing. I ended up giving mine away to my neighbor.


Thanks Ruby for that information. I'll definitely send it back. It's just one more thing I have to remember to do. Did they give you a hard time about replacing the second Brewer?

Also they're sending Model B76 to replace my Platinum B70. Does anyone know how they differ? (I'm wondering if that's a model # for refurbished brewers to replace the B70)


----------



## laurie_lu

I'm jumping on this thread to mention that I got a Keurig for my birthday over the weekend.  I chose the Elite to save money.  I'll be checking out this thread to get all the good info.


----------



## Raffeer

Two thoughts come to mind for the new Keurig people-

Lowest cost in our area is Bed, Bath and Beyond. Almost all the 18 boxes are 9.99. Less a 20% coupon $7.99.
That's the least expensive I know of. Also if you catch Amazon's Friday sales they frequently have boxes (50 count) of Coffee Shop and a few other brands available. If you order them for regular delivery i.e. very month or so they are 17.58 (may not be exact but close),single purchase 21 and change. The regular delivery can be cancelled whenever you wish.

Hints - The best I received, from this thread naturally, forgotten who the poster was (many, many thanks), was if the k-cups are "puffy", pierce them with bottom needle i.e. push the cup down sharply when you put it in the machine. You will see the top of the cup flatten (deflate). This seems to only happen to coffee. It makes a BIG difference in taste.


----------



## Cindy416

Raffeer said:


> Hints - The best I received, from this thread naturally, forgotten who the poster was (many, many thanks), was if the k-cups are "puffy", pierce them with bottom needle i.e. push the cup down sharply when you put it in the machine. You will see the top of the cup flatten (deflate). This seems to only happen to coffee. It makes a BIG difference in taste.


I posted that hint after talking to Keurig CS when my mini-brewer didn't dispense enough water. It turned out that the puffy lid signified gas from the freshly-ground beans, and the gas was expelled into the water line. By piercing the cup with the bottom needle, the gas was expelled out them lower tube. I didn't think about the coffee actually tasting better after puncturing the cup in this way.


----------



## Raffeer

Cindy- 
Again thanks for having posted this. My Donut Shop coffee with VERY puffy lids had become "brown water". Now, with a flat top I remember why I order it.
Incidentally I tried to speed things up by piercing the top (sort of slamming the lever down on the cup). Not a good idea. I managed to plug up the water line. Unplugged and I'm piercing the bottom as you mentioned.


----------



## Addie

CS: For shame! You're making me want to try the Vanilla Cupcake and Candy Cane flavours even though I have coffee filling every available space.


----------



## Ruby296

kwilsonw said:


> Thanks Ruby for that information. I'll definitely send it back. It's just one more thing I have to remember to do. Did they give you a hard time about replacing the second Brewer?
> 
> Also they're sending Model B76 to replace my Platinum B70. Does anyone know how they differ? (I'm wondering if that's a model # for refurbished brewers to replace the B70)


You're welcome! No, Keurig CS was very easy to work with and I had no problem getting a replacement brewer. As far as I could tell my replacement was not a refurbished model, I got the same exact machine.

CS: now I want to try Vanilla Cupcake and Candy Cane! Was the cupcake one more "vanilla-y" than your average French Vanilla?


----------



## CS

AddieLove said:


> CS: For shame! You're making me want to try the Vanilla Cupcake and Candy Cane flavours even though I have coffee filling every available space.


They're worth it.  Two of the nicest new flavors I've tried in a while.



Ruby296 said:


> CS: now I want to try Vanilla Cupcake and Candy Cane! Was the cupcake one more "vanilla-y" than your average French Vanilla?


I haven't had a French Vanilla coffee in a while, so all I can really say is that the Vanilla Cupcake k-cup is VERY flavorful. Trust me, you'll notice the flavor. Nothing subtle about its richness (I add cream and sugar though, so that might make a difference). I don't know if it necessarily tastes like its namesake, but it's still very yummy.


----------



## Ruby296

CS said:


> They're worth it.  Two of the nicest new flavors I've tried in a while.
> 
> I haven't had a French Vanilla coffee in a while, so all I can really say is that the Vanilla Cupcake k-cup is VERY flavorful. Trust me, you'll notice the flavor. Nothing subtle about its richness (I add cream and sugar though, so that might make a difference). I don't know if it necessarily tastes like its namesake, but it's still very yummy.


ok, now I MUST try this one! Thanks for the enabling


----------



## laurie_lu

I am looking for suggestions for types of K Cups to buy for when my brother and his wife come to stay at our home next week for Christmas.

My brother is a Starbucks double espresso drinker.  He likes it extremely bold.
My SIL is a hot tea drinker.  She likes those hard to find brands of teas.

I don't want to purchase a lot of these, but enough for a few days while they are here.  I'm looking for suggestions that can be found at local stores.  I can get to a BB&B if I need to which is a half hour from my home.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

I can't help you on the tea, but I like the xtra bold kcups also. The strongest ones I've found at BB&B are Emeril's Big Easy Bold, Dark Magic, Sumatran Reserve, Espresso and Newman's Own. Of these I would say Emeril's is the strongest.


----------



## Martel47

Kindled Spirit said:


> I can't help you on the tea, but I like the xtra bold kcups also. The strongest ones I've found at BB&B are Emeril's Big Easy Bold, Dark Magic, Sumatran Reserve, Espresso and Newman's Own. Of these I would say Emeril's is the strongest.


I thought Big Easy Bold tasted like cigarette ash, and that's not an uncommon complaint, reading online reviews. That's my $.02.

My wife loves tea, but the selection at our BB&B hasn't impressed us. She doesn't like Earl Grey or English Breakfast, and that is about all they stock. My daughter loves the Southern Sweet iced tea, but I don't think that's what you're looking for. We have really enjoyed tea through our Keurig, but we had to order it online to get what we wanted.


----------



## laurie_lu

Thanks guys for those suggestions.  I will look for them when I am at the store.


----------



## Cindy416

Martel47 said:


> I thought Big Easy Bold tasted like cigarette ash, and that's not an uncommon complaint, reading online reviews. That's my $.02.
> 
> My wife loves tea, but the selection at our BB&B hasn't impressed us. She doesn't like Earl Grey or English Breakfast, and that is about all they stock. My daughter loves the Southern Sweet iced tea, but I don't think that's what you're looking for. We have really enjoyed tea through our Keurig, but we had to order it online to get what we wanted.


I like English Breakfast and Earl Grey, but would like to try some others, as well. What teas have you found that you like? I still haven't ordered my cups from Keurig to take advantage of the buy 2 get 2 free offer that comes with online registration, and am thinking that I will probably get tea with the offer.


----------



## stormhawk

laurie_lu said:


> I am looking for suggestions for types of K Cups to buy for when my brother and his wife come to stay at our home next week for Christmas.


If you can find Coffee People K-Cups, Black Tiger, Wake Up Call, and Jet Fuel are awesome. I can also vouch for the dark goodness of Wolfgang Puck's Vienna Coffee House.


----------



## drenee

I have intentionally ignored this thread.  I do not need another appliance.  
This past week I stayed with a girlfriend who has a Keurig.  I ignored it.  Politely, of course.
We had a snow storm on Monday and when I got home from work she made me a cup of Chai Latte with her Keurig.  
So much for ignoring.  I put one on my Christmas list, but I fear at this late date my request will not be heard.  
Oh well, I'm sure I can gift it to myself after the holidays.  
deb


----------



## Tam

I am loving my Keurig! Of course I have too much coffee on hand ALREADY! I love the Donut House Extra Bold (Maison de Beigne). I'm not usually a fan of extra bold coffee, but to me it tastes EXACTLY like the coffee they serve at Cafe du Monde on New Orleans (with deliscious beignets!). That coffee has chickory in it which softens the bitterness of the dark roasted coffee. A few of those came with the keurig, and I have sadly finished them - I will definitely be ordering more of those!

I also like Bigelow French Vanilla Tea - yummy! And for a treat I love Cafe Escapes Cafe Mocha. It's in a k-cup with no filter, and is a mix of coffee and hot chocolate - and is wonderfully deliscious!


----------



## Laurie

Has anybody else used the Solofill yet? I tried one last night with Dunkin Donuts Mocha Mint. It worked great!! Very easy to clean afterwards too. Will definately be using this more often! I still love my K-cups, but this is a nice addition and will help save a little bit of cash.

http://www.solofill.com/


----------



## Ruby296

Laurie said:


> Has anybody else used the Solofill yet? I tried one last night with Dunkin Donuts Mocha Mint. It worked great!! Very easy to clean afterwards too. Will definately be using this more often! I still love my K-cups, but this is a nice addition and will help save a little bit of cash.
> 
> http://www.solofill.com/


I have not, but it looks like a good idea. It's OOS right now but will check back. That DD mocha mint sounds delicious too!


----------



## Raffeer

Laurie- Never heard of the Sollofill before your post. Looks like a brilliant idea especially to accompany a Keurig gift. Tried to order but no luck, seems no one has it in stock and there is a three or four week wait.
I am so glad you posted about it though.
If anyone has an idea of a site that might have them now please post.


----------



## GreenThumb

I have a Solofill.  I think I posted about it.....several pages back!  I love mine.  I use it all the time, which is a good thing now that prices of K-cups have gone up on most brands at Amazon.    It does leave a bit of residue at the bottom of my coffee mug, but I don't mind.  I think it makes a fantastic cup of coffee, and I can now use Starbucks, Dunkin' Donuts, or whatever else strikes my fancy.  I'm on a Yahoo list for K-cup discussion, and people seem to love it, except for some who dislike the residue.  People who have had problems with the My K-Cup (making a mess, making a bad/weak cup, etc...) say these things don't happen with the Solofill.  I haven't tried a My K-Cup, but this is what I've read.  

I bought mine from Solofill's website, but it looks like Amazon will carry them shortly.  Woo hoo!


----------



## CS

Laurie said:


> Has anybody else used the Solofill yet? I tried one last night with Dunkin Donuts Mocha Mint. It worked great!! Very easy to clean afterwards too. Will definately be using this more often! I still love my K-cups, but this is a nice addition and will help save a little bit of cash.
> 
> http://www.solofill.com/


I have one and like it a lot. To me, it's a nice improvement over the 'My K-Cup'.

But I screwed up majorly the first time. I assumed you had to remove the original K-Cup holder and replace it with a Solofill (the way the 'My K-Cup' works). It even "snapped into place" (or so I thought) on my B30 Mini. Well, of course, it didn't work and made a HUGE mess. I posted a huge rant on a coffee message board and complained to my sister and Solofill themselves. Oops! 

I eventually realized the error of my ways and figured out that you can just pop the Solofill into the original k-cup holder. Ever since then, it has performed like a champ.

For those of you who are familiar with Tim Horton's, you know it has kind of a "smoked" flavor to it - for lack of a better word. Well, that was completely diluted when using the 'My K-Cup' but it comes out with the Solofill. At least in my experience, you definitely get a stronger cup of coffee with Solofill.

I'm pretty happy with it so far. A better cup of coffee (the important part), easier to clean up, and it pops right into the Keurig without having to remove anything. It's definitely worth it IMO.

(BTW, I got mine from Amazon - but it seems to be out of stock there too at the moment.)


----------



## laurie_lu

Tam said:


> I love the Donut House Extra Bold (Maison de Beigne). I'm not usually a fan of extra bold coffee, but to me it tastes EXACTLY like the coffee they serve at Cafe du Monde on New Orleans (with deliscious beignets!). That coffee has chickory in it which softens the bitterness of the dark roasted coffee. A few of those came with the keurig, and I have sadly finished them - I will definitely be ordering more of those!


I just opened a box of this stuff and I must say this is my favorite so far. For me, it's the best flavor without any bitter aftertaste.


----------



## Pushka

Pushka said:


> Gosh, you have been around a bit then Luvmy4brats.
> Well, the Keurig still hasnt arrived - left on 21st from Chicago. It must have a detour in LA and visit Disneyland or something.
> 
> The transformer is currently holding down a desk while 21 year old plays with Grand Turismo 5 that was released yesterday. He got an early Christmas present in getting the wheel, pedals and gear shift, but he plays the game so hard the desk keeps moving around (He is building himself a proper rig but it isnt ready yet) Put the transformer on the desk and no more wobbles. I wonder what on earth is inside those things....


Oh my God, welcome to the land of Keurig. It arrived this morning and my son helped to set it up with the Australian step down 12 kilogram transformer, flushed it with the first cup and I HAVE JUST HAD MY FIRST KEURIG AND DIDNT BLOW EITHER IT OR THE HOUSE UP.

Yay yay yay

I now have to import all my coffee from the USA, so I have KCups everywhere.....yum yum high on caffeine hit....


----------



## Wunderkind

Pushka said:


> Oh my God, welcome to the land of Keurig. It arrived this morning and my son helped to set it up with the Australian step down 12 kilogram transformer, flushed it with the first cup and I HAVE JUST HAD MY FIRST KEURIG AND DIDNT BLOW EITHER IT OR THE HOUSE UP.
> 
> Yay yay yay
> 
> I now have to import all my coffee from the USA, so I have KCups everywhere.....yum yum high on caffeine hit....


Congratulations! I just got my Keurig two days ago and have been enjoying ever since (I also was fortunate to not blow anything up lol)


----------



## Tam

I have never been a coffee drinker except for the occasional cup at work, but now I find myself drinking it several times a day. It's so convenient and it's so good! I definitely need to get myself some decaf though so I can enjoy it in the evenings more. My son is home from college and is commenting that I am on a constant caffeine buzz!

Interested in the Solofil but need to find someplace to buy it where it is in stock!


----------



## Martel47

Cindy416 said:


> I like English Breakfast and Earl Grey, but would like to try some others, as well. What teas have you found that you like? I still haven't ordered my cups from Keurig to take advantage of the buy 2 get 2 free offer that comes with online registration, and am thinking that I will probably get tea with the offer.


My wife is a big chamomile tea fan, and the Bigelow through the Keurig has converted me. It's pretty good! She also likes the Bigelow French Vanilla Tea. We both like the different Orange and Spice teas that are out there. Bigelow has one, and I think the other is a Mandarin Orange from Twinings.

I too like English Breakfast and Earl Grey, but I'm more of a coffee drinker, so I base the tea judgments on my wife's likings to some extent. She really likes the Celestial Seasonings India Spice Chai. We've tried several chai teas and this is her favorite.

There are several flavored teas that intrigue me, but they don't appeal to my wife. Since I probably wouldn't drink an entire pack, we haven't tried them.


----------



## Martel47

Tam said:


> I have never been a coffee drinker except for the occasional cup at work, but now I find myself drinking it several times a day. It's so convenient and it's so good! I definitely need to get myself some decaf though so I can enjoy it in the evenings more. My son is home from college and is commenting that I am on a constant caffeine buzz!
> 
> Interested in the Solofil but need to find someplace to buy it where it is in stock!


I, too, am interested in some decaf reviews. I've been drinking too much of my wife's herbal teas (see previous post) at night and need to lay off to keep her happy!


----------



## caseyf6

WARNING WARNING WARNING....

I tried the puffy-k-cup solution (pierce the top of it first, then settle into the k-cup holder) to keep the air from getting into the water line.  BE VERY CAREFUL when doing this, because if it doesn't seat quite right, you could end up with an unholy mess.  Either I accidently pierced the top twice, or the hole was too big, or something-- water came down through the top, then up out of the top as well as down through the bottom of the cup-- I had grounds EVERYWHERE!!  I hit stop as soon as I realized what was going on, but I still had quite a job getting all of the grounds out of the k-cup holder.  

Oops!!


----------



## Raffeer

From the BOTTOM!!!

Casey-
I think your problem was piercing from the top. I've had no problems piercing from the bottom. I push the K-cup sharply against the bottom and I see it deflate, then I select the size and voila my morning coffee.
Sorry you had such a mess. Not a great way to start the day.


----------



## Cindy416

caseyf6 said:


> WARNING WARNING WARNING....
> 
> I tried the puffy-k-cup solution (pierce the top of it first, then settle into the k-cup holder) to keep the air from getting into the water line. BE VERY CAREFUL when doing this, because if it doesn't seat quite right, you could end up with an unholy mess. Either I accidently pierced the top twice, or the hole was too big, or something-- water came down through the top, then up out of the top as well as down through the bottom of the cup-- I had grounds EVERYWHERE!! I hit stop as soon as I realized what was going on, but I still had quite a job getting all of the grounds out of the k-cup holder.
> 
> Oops!!


Yep, it's the bottom of the cup that you pierce by pushing down on it IF the top of the cup is quite puffy. Sorry to hear about your mess. Better luck next time. (I pierce the bottom of any cup that's noticeably puffy, as I don't want to take a chance and get air (and maybe coffee grounds) in the water line. Since Keurig CS told me to do it, I'm sure it will not hurt the Keurig.


----------



## Raffeer

So, off I went to my local BB&B to get boxes of goodies for me and for my daughter who is getting a K for Christmas. 
I was so disappointed to see the selection.  Chocolate had disappeared. Teas were almost out, they were big on Organic Green though. A few iced and an absolutely depleted selection of coffees.  Interesting bare shelves though.
The manager told me it was almost Christmas (duh!) and this happened last year (double duh). Me thinking, "Oh so it wasn't a surprise A manager worth his salary would have ordered extra." 

He also advised me that it could be two or three months until they were fully stocked again.


----------



## Martel47

Raffeer said:


> So, off I went to my local BB&B to get boxes of goodies for me and for my daughter who is getting a K for Christmas.
> I was so disappointed to see the selection. Chocolate had disappeared. Teas were almost out, they were big on Organic Green though. A few iced and an absolutely depleted selection of coffees. Interesting bare shelves though.
> The manager told me it was almost Christmas (duh!) and this happened last year (double duh). Me thinking, "Oh so it wasn't a surprise A manager worth his salary would have ordered extra."
> 
> He also advised me that it could be two or three months until they were fully stocked again.


----------



## dollcrazy

Yesterday was my lucky day! My keurig broke. Two days before Christmas and it broke. I was so upset. I tried everything I knew to make it work but nope it would not brew. I called customer service and they had me try a few things to fix it to no avail. They told me it was a defective machine and they were shipping me out a new one. Why was this my lucky day? because I bought it the day after Christmas last year this is probably the first time something broke with 3 days left on my warranty instead of the day after it expired. It has already shipped and will be here in a few days. I was so impressed with their customer service. I would recommend this company to anyone.


----------



## Candee15

dollcrazy said:


> Yesterday was my lucky day! My keurig broke. Two days before Christmas and it broke. I was so upset. I tried everything I knew to make it work but nope it would not brew. I called customer service and they had me try a few things to fix it to no avail. They told me it was a defective machine and they were shipping me out a new one. Why was this my lucky day? because I bought it the day after Christmas last year this is probably the first time something broke with 3 days left on my warranty instead of the day after it expired. It has already shipped and will be here in a few days. I was so impressed with their customer service. I would recommend this company to anyone.


What a great testimonial! I love when people report good experiences instead of just complaining, too. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Rainha

We just got a surprise Keurig for Christmas. I've had bad Keurig coffee before, but I'm excited to try out some different K-Cups and see if I can find one I love. I'm _really_ looking forward to not having to be designated coffee maker anymore 

I'm planning on taking advantage of the buy two get two free deal for registering the Keurig, and I'm trying to decide what to buy. I get to pick two of the boxes, and I'm thinking about getting a variety pack, and maybe a regular pack of all one flavor. Anyone have a recommendation for someone who hates Starbucks, and loves McDonald's coffee and Au Bon Pain's breakfast (morning?) blend? I may try the Donut House Extra Bold recommended above, I love coffee with chicory, but that's more of a weekend thing, when I feel like taking the time to make cafe au lait.


----------



## Candee15

Rainha said:


> We just got a surprise Keurig for Christmas. I've had bad Keurig coffee before, but I'm excited to try out some different K-Cups and see if I can find one I love. I'm _really_ looking forward to not having to be designated coffee maker anymore
> 
> I'm planning on taking advantage of the buy two get two free deal for registering the Keurig, and I'm trying to decide what to buy. I get to pick two of the boxes, and I'm thinking about getting a variety pack, and maybe a regular pack of all one flavor. Anyone have a recommendation for someone who hates Starbucks, and loves McDonald's coffee and Au Bon Pain's breakfast (morning?) blend? I may try the Donut House Extra Bold recommended above, I love coffee with chicory, but that's more of a weekend thing, when I feel like taking the time to make cafe au lait.


I drink a lot of Au Bon Pain at work, and I would recommend Caribou. It's a medium roast. I served it to my sister-in-law yesterday and she actually commented on how good the coffee was. Enjoy!


----------



## RJ Keller

Hubby bought a box of Winter Carnival that arrived on Christmas Eve. Yum!!!


----------



## Rainha

Candee15 said:


> I drink a lot of Au Bon Pain at work, and I would recommend Caribou. It's a medium roast. I served it to my sister-in-law yesterday and she actually commented on how good the coffee was. Enjoy!


Thanks  I'm pretty sure it came with a Caribou sample, so I'll give that a shot. I just made myself the Newman's Own sample, because I read that McDonalds uses Newman's in the Northeast. I'm in Chicago, but I figure McDonalds probably wants a somewhat consistent flavor everywhere. I've only had a few sips, but so far it's tasty.


----------



## Candee15

Rainha said:


> Thanks  I'm pretty sure it came with a Caribou sample, so I'll give that a shot. I just made myself the Newman's Own sample, because I read that McDonalds uses Newman's in the Northeast. I'm in Chicago, but I figure McDonalds probably wants a somewhat consistent flavor everywhere. I've only had a few sips, but so far it's tasty.


Interesting. I haven't tried Newman's Own. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Raffeer

Wow!!
I just got an email from Amazon that my subscription for 50 Coffee People Doughnut Shop K-cups every 2 months has increased from $17.85 (10/31) to $23.59 (12/31). Up $5.74
That's an increase from 35.7 cents to 47 cents a cup. My math is lousy but i think that's about a 30% increase.
Are all coffee prices going up this sharply Are K-cups getting too popular? Anyone have insight into this?


----------



## GreenThumb

It's distressing, isn't it?  Van Houtte prices haven't gone up.  Yet, anyway.  But Gloria Jean's, Timothy's and Coffee People are about 30% up.  I'm liking my Solofill more and more!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My dad really liked his coffee thing.  My brother set it up for him before he had to head back to NJ Saturday night (was planning on staying longer but figured it'd be smart to get home before the snow dumped).  So yesterday we were up again and I asked dad if he'd had any coffee -- oh yeah, he said, 3 cups!  He really likes coffee but wasn't willing to make a whole pot just for himself.  So, good Christmas for Dad!


----------



## Cindy416

Ann in Arlington said:


> My dad really liked his coffee thing. My brother set it up for him before he had to head back to NJ Saturday night (was planning on staying longer but figured it'd be smart to get home before the snow dumped). So yesterday we were up again and I asked dad if he'd had any coffee -- oh yeah, he said, 3 cups! He really likes coffee but wasn't willing to make a whole pot just for himself. So, good Christmas for Dad!


That's great, Ann. I was wondering how he liked it.


----------



## caseyf6

Raffeer said:


> From the BOTTOM!!!
> 
> Casey-
> I think your problem was piercing from the top. I've had no problems piercing from the bottom. I push the K-cup sharply against the bottom and I see it deflate, then I select the size and voila my morning coffee.
> Sorry you had such a mess. Not a great way to start the day.


OOPS....oh, wow, now I feel pretty foolish. Laughing at myself, though!!! Really, you should have seen the mess...


----------



## Raffeer

Ann-
So glad your Dad was pleased. I think we all had a feeling he would be. I also gave a Keurig present (to my daughter). VERY well received and here I thought I was going t have to talk her into giving up her old ways<g>.

Casey - Join the crowd. We've all done dumb things. The mess you must have had boggles the mind. Thank goodness it is relegated into history.


----------



## crebel

Count me in now as a Keurig owner, mostly.  DH had the single brew Keurig at the office that through 3 replacements continued to have brewing problems (it would just stop sucking up the water).  I tried various tips I had read in this thread, but no go in getting any of them to work again.  All 3 replacements within one year.

Anyway, while shopping a few months ago, he saw the Mr. Coffee single serve brewing system that has partnered with Keurig and decided to give it a try.  He hasn't had any problems with it; it uses K-cups and the My K-cup.  He has been so pleased with it that he gave me one for Christmas to have at home.  I love it.  It only brews one size cup, but it is a full 8 oz. cup.  I just tried the My K-cup with my favorite "Southern Comfort" (Target is the only place I ever find it) coffee grounds and it worked great!  I was even able to "re-brew" the grounds a second time to fill a big mug.

The regular Donut Shop K-cup was my favorite of the included samples (the Caribou breakfast blend had an excellent caffiene kick), but I am looking forward to trying some of the recommendations from this thread.  I am mainly a tea drinker now after weaning myself off of two pots of coffee a day, but the ability to brew a single cup once or twice a day makes me very happy!


----------



## Rita

I recently bought VanHoutte's Candy Cane and I love this coffee. My son wanted me to buy it, but he hasn't tried it yet, but I'm hooked.


----------



## Cindy416

I don't know if this has been posted, but I don't recall having seen it. (I didn't know that I was getting a Keurig Special Edition B60 brewer for Christmas, though, so maybe I didn't notice.) There is an XL water reservoir available for the B60 for $24.95 + $6.95 s/h. The tank that came with the Keurig is 48 oz., and this one is a 73 oz. tank, with a flip lid for easy refilling. Just thought I'd pass the information along for anyone who might be interested in having a larger reservior for their B60. 

Here's the description from the Keurig website:
EXCLUSIVELY FOR USE WITH THE SPECIAL EDITION B60 BREWING SYSTEM PURCHASED AFTER AUGUST 2007. With a 73 oz. capacity, the Special Edition B60 Brewing System XL Water Reservoir holds up to 50% more water than the standard water reservoir. Now you can brew up to 12 cups before refilling and the easy-fill lid makes refilling a snap!


----------



## tlshaw

I got the keurig brewer from Cuisinart for Christmas. DH usually drinks 1 cup at 5:30 am before he goes to work, and then by the time I am ready for coffee at 7, it is stale. So, I thought the brewer would be a good idea. And, I love it. I am drinking more coffee, since I am off for Christmas (perk of working for a law school, I get a week off for Christmas). I just ordered the Ez-Cup and the filters for it from Amazon, so DH can use his regular blend of coffee. Has anyone tried it? I also think I am going to check out the milk frother, since I love lattes. Anyone have any experience, and what K-cups do you use for latte?


----------



## karichelle

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> I got the keurig brewer from Cuisinart for Christmas. DH usually drinks 1 cup at 5:30 am before he goes to work, and then by the time I am ready for coffee at 7, it is stale. So, I thought the brewer would be a good idea. And, I love it. I am drinking more coffee, since I am off for Christmas (perk of working for a law school, I get a week off for Christmas). I just ordered the Ez-Cup and the filters for it from Amazon, so DH can use his regular blend of coffee. Has anyone tried it? I also think I am going to check out the milk frother, since I love lattes. Anyone have any experience, and what K-cups do you use for latte?


You bought yours for the same reason we did -- my husband drinks his coffee an hour or two earlier than me, and I really prefer it fresh. Now that we have the Keurig, I think it makes a superior cup of coffee anyhow with the pressure brewing system.

I have the EZ-Cup and I really like it, so long as you can keep finding the filters and don't mind paying for them. The My K-Cup from Keurig is just garbage...it seems very hit or miss. Either you have nothing but trouble from it or no trouble at all, and it seems to count on whether or not your machine makes a perfect seal with the top of the My K-Cup...which most of them apparently do not.  Another one to check out is the Solofill. It is a reusable filter unit that fits inside the original K-cup holder, like the EZ Cup, except there are no filters to buy.


----------



## Raffeer

I ordered from the manufacturer and within the week received 2 Solofills which I gifted.  Actually I'm a little sorry I gave both away I suspect I'll be ordering one for myself if the price for the K-cups keeps rising.
The manufacturer's site is Solofill dot com.


----------



## Rita

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> I got the keurig brewer from Cuisinart for Christmas. DH usually drinks 1 cup at 5:30 am before he goes to work, and then by the time I am ready for coffee at 7, it is stale. So, I thought the brewer would be a good idea. And, I love it. I am drinking more coffee, since I am off for Christmas (perk of working for a law school, I get a week off for Christmas). I just ordered the Ez-Cup and the filters for it from Amazon, so DH can use his regular blend of coffee. Has anyone tried it? I also think I am going to check out the milk frother, since I love lattes. Anyone have any experience, and what K-cups do you use for latte?


Hey TL...Congrats on the Cuisinart. I've had my Keurig for a year now and have enjoyed it so much. I just got the Froth Au Lait Mini from Amazon this week. I've used it twice and it makes terrific froth. It recommends using skim or low fat milk. It heats the milk and you have thick, hot froth in three minutes. I added Torani's Caramel Syrup to the milk before frothing and it was delicious. I experimented by adding powdered creamer since caramel is the only syrup I had and that failed miserably. It didn't froth the milk at all. As long as you use a syrup I think you'll be good to go. The instruction leaflet had recipes for different types of drinks, but I found all kinds of lattes, frappes, and cappuccino recipes on www.torani.com. I've tried the Caribou and VanHoutte Vanilla Nut coffee for lattes and they weren't bad at all. I'm still in the experimental stage and hope to get the flavors and consistency they have at coffee houses. If anyone else has mastered this please let me know.


----------



## Cindy416

Rita said:


> Hey TL...Congrats on the Cuisinart. I've had my Keurig for a year now and have enjoyed it so much. I just got the Froth Au Lait Mini from Amazon this week. I've used it twice and it makes terrific froth. It recommends using skim or low fat milk. It heats the milk and you have thick, hot froth in three minutes. I added Torani's Caramel Syrup to the milk before frothing and it was delicious. I experimented by adding powdered creamer since caramel is the only syrup I had and that failed miserably. It didn't froth the milk at all. As long as you use a syrup I think you'll be good to go. The instruction leaflet had recipes for different types of drinks, but I found all kinds of lattes, frappes, and cappuccino recipes on www.torani.com. I've tried the Caribou and VanHoutte Vanilla Nut coffee for lattes and they weren't bad at all. I'm still in the experimental stage and hope to get the flavors and consistency they have at coffee houses. If anyone else has mastered this please let me know.


That looks delicious, Rita! I just have a small frother that is like a tiny whisk in a battery-operated housing. It works pretty well, but yours looks a lot better!


----------



## Rita

Cindy, I originally got the Aerolatte battery operated one too, but wasn't impressed. I got it with my Amazon reward points last year and that's how I got the Froth Au Lait this year. I save up my rewards points and get Amazon gift cards every Christmas. It's such fun ordering stuff that doesn't cost anything!


----------



## KBoards Admin

I thought the Amazon Visa discussion that followed this post would be of value as a separate thread, so split it out - - to make the info a bit easier to find for other members curious about Amazon's reward card.

Here's the link to it: 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,46813.0.html


----------



## Cindy416

Harvey said:


> I thought the Amazon Visa discussion that followed this post would be of value as a separate thread, so split it out - - to make the info a bit easier to find for other members curious about Amazon's reward card.
> 
> Here's the link to it:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,46813.0.html


Thanks, Harvey. Good move, as I am sure that I'm not the only person who is curious about it.


----------



## laurie_lu

Something happened today to my (less than 1 month old) Keurig B40.  After it finished brewing a cup, it was trying to suck up more water into the machine and the water line in the reservoir never went down and it continually made that motor sound it makes when it sucks water but the sound never stopped and water never got sucked in.  I had to turn it off and back on to get it to suck water.  I'm worried this is the start of more problems to come.  

After googling the issue, it seems like this is a common problem.  I don't want to go through all the hoops and latters of trouble shooting over the phone.  I don't have time for that or the patience.  I don't want to play the 'replacement game' either.  I wonder if I should just wait it out and hope it doesn't happen again or box it up and return it to Kohls which is where it was purchased and buy the more expensive Cuisinart machine that take the Kcups.  I am expecting the 'Mother Load' of Kcups in the mail any day now since I registered at the Keurig site and got their buy two boxes and get two boxes free offer.


----------



## KindleGirl

laurie_lu said:


> Something happened today to my (less than 1 month old) Keurig B40. After it finished brewing a cup, it was trying to suck up more water into the machine and the water line in the reservoir never went down and it continually made that motor sound it makes when it sucks water but the sound never stopped and water never got sucked in. I had to turn it off and back on to get it to suck water. I'm worried this is the start of more problems to come.
> 
> After googling the issue, it seems like this is a common problem. I don't want to go through all the hoops and latters of trouble shooting over the phone. I don't have time for that or the patience. I don't want to play the 'replacement game' either. I wonder if I should just wait it out and hope it doesn't happen again or box it up and return it to Kohls which is where it was purchased and buy the more expensive Cuisinart machine that take the Kcups. I am expecting the 'Mother Load' of Kcups in the mail any day now since I registered at the Keurig site and got their buy two boxes and get two boxes free offer.


Sorry to hear about your problems, but with the experience I've had, it will happen again. I have a 3 month old replacement machine that is now acting up. It says it is brewing but nothing comes out. I've descaled and I've cleaned out all of the needles. The only way I can get it to work is to unplug it when it acts up and leave it unplugged for a few minutes...very frustrating. I need to call Keurig but I hate trouble-shooting with them because it takes forever. They walk you thru everything you've already done and nothing changes but they still make you do it. Last machine that went bad I had to troubleshoot several times on the phone before they replaced it and it was very time consuming. I love the machine when it is working but it can be a pain when it's not. If I were you, I'd probably return it now and get the Cuisinart.


----------



## crebel

^^ This is exactly what happened with original and 2 replacements of DH's office machine.  We went with the single serve Mr. Coffee/Keurig at home and the office.  No problems at all with the Mr. Coffees.


----------



## rho

laurie_lu said:


> Something happened today to my (less than 1 month old) Keurig B40. After it finished brewing a cup, it was trying to suck up more water into the machine and the water line in the reservoir never went down and it continually made that motor sound it makes when it sucks water but the sound never stopped and water never got sucked in. I had to turn it off and back on to get it to suck water. I'm worried this is the start of more problems to come.


I've had this happen twice since I got my Keurig (a year ago) and did what you did... One time it dispensed the amount twice which made sense since I had pushed the button twice ( glad I had a big cup under it). But I haven't had any other problems ... OH I got rid of the water filter at that time since I read that people felt that was causing similar problems and it hasn't happened since .. Just a thought ...now I use the water I put in my PUR pitcher.


----------



## drenee

My mom just called and told me she is buying me a Keurig. I toldher to let me research to see what size I need.
*off to read 67 pages of posts.*
deb


----------



## Cindy416

drenee said:


> My mom just called and told me she is buying me a Keurig. I toldher to let me research to see what size I need.
> *off to read 67 pages of posts.*
> deb


See you in a couple of days when you surface after having plowed through the posts. My daughters and son-in-law gave me a Keurig Special Edition B60 brewer from Bed, Bath & Beyond for Christmas, and I love it. (I love my mini-brewer, too, but it's headed to school with me next week.) I love having heated water waiting for me, and have even used the water dispenser w/o a K-cup to brew family-size teabags for iced tea.

Good luck making your decision. (Way to go to your mom, too!)


----------



## Patricia

I haven't read this whole thread, but I just wanted to say that I just got the Van Houtte chocolate raspberry truffle k-cups and they are yum!


----------



## LuvMyKindle

Hi! After being an avid tea drinker all my life, some weird change came over me and for the past two years, I've been drinking mostly coffee and lots of it. I purchased my Keurig about six months ago and I love it. I've been following this thread for a few weeks and enjoy all the posts and helpful tips. I get most of my K-cups in BB&B and have ordered from the Keurig site twice.

Some of my fav k-cups are the Kahlua, Timothy's Decaff Colombian, Timothy's Decaff Hazelnut, Green Mountain Caramel Vanilla Cream, and the popular Donut House Cinnamon Roll and Glazed Chocolate. I've had samples of some of the Van Houtte's and like those, too. I discovered I do not like french roasts and find the Caribu brand k-cups much too strong and bitter for my tastebuds.

I was in Wal-mart Thursday evening and found (in the food aisle where all the Christmas Candy was on clearance at 50% off) a K-cup holiday variety bargain. *It's a box of 48 K-cups - Green Mountain Holiday Collection*; it contains 12 each of Gingerbread, Spicy Eggnog, Golden French Toast, and Holiday Blend (which is an unflavored blend of light and dark roasts.)* The regular price was $26.96 and the sale price I paid was $12.98*. Not bad for 48 k-cups!    
Go look for these at your Walmart.....and who knows - they could be marked down to 70% off by now.

So far, I've tried the Gingerbread and I LOVE it! It's my new favorite so of course that means I'll probably have trouble getting it again in the near future.  I also had a cup of the spicy eggnog thinking it would be the one I would not like at all, but it wasn't bad...I do like it. Tomorrow I will try the others.

BTW, where is the best place to find the Candy Cane K-cups mentioned recently? They sound yummy!


----------



## CS

LuvMyKindle said:


> BTW, where is the best place to find the Candy Cane K-cups mentioned recently? They sound yummy!


I got mine at coffeecart.com, but Amazon has it now too.


----------



## caseyf6

LuvMyKindle said:


> I was in Wal-mart Thursday evening and found (in the food aisle where all the Christmas Candy was on clearance at 50% off) a K-cup holiday variety bargain. *It's a box of 48 K-cups - Green Mountain Holiday Collection*; it contains 12 each of Gingerbread, Spicy Eggnog, Golden French Toast, and Holiday Blend (which is an unflavored blend of light and dark roasts.)* The regular price was $26.96 and the sale price I paid was $12.98*. Not bad for 48 k-cups!
> Go look for these at your Walmart.....and who knows - they could be marked down to 70% off by now.


SCORE!!


----------



## Angela

kwilsonw said:


> Thanks Ruby for that information. I'll definitely send it back. It's just one more thing I have to remember to do. Did they give you a hard time about replacing the second Brewer?
> 
> Also they're sending Model B76 to replace my Platinum B70. Does anyone know how they differ? (I'm wondering if that's a model # for refurbished brewers to replace the B70)


kwilsonw, I am on my 4th Keurig B70. The 3 previous lasted between 6 & 9 months. After the first one I got to where I did the descaling and troubleshooting stuff before I ever called support. Each time they gladly sent me a new brewer with me sending the kcup holder back to them. I now only use distilled water in my brewer (first one was filtered water from fridge, 2nd was bottled water, 3rd a combo of bottle & distilled). When each brewer messed up it was a bit inconvenient, but as long as they keep replacing them I am happy. Warranty starts over with each brewer. Good luck on your second one.


----------



## Emily King

How long does it normally take to get your order from Keurig? We ordered on 12/26 and the site just updated our ship date today (to today's date) with 3-7 days shipping time expected using FedEx Ground. It seems like an awfully long time to get our order - just curious what others have experienced. Not like we really _need_ coffee right now, the costco keurig came with 60 cups and we picked up the box of 80 Carribou for $33 while we were there.


----------



## Raffeer

Does Costco have a wide selection? 

I pick up a prescription for my dog there but checkout lines seem so long that I end up at BJ's where they seem to have more lines open and self checkouts. I never thought of looking for K-cups there. Worth the hassle??


----------



## Emily King

Ours only had the 80 count box of caribou brand in stock at the end of december. They had a lot online, though.


----------



## LaFlamme

I'm a crime reporter who works the beat until midnight. I drink a lot of coffee. Some days, you can see the steam coming right off my head. And for that reason, I try to drink half caff in the latter part of the day. Up here in Maine, the stuff is hard to find for the Keurig. Bed, Bath & Beyond carries it, but that would entail going into Bed, Bath & Beyond. Anybody have any special sites where you can order the stuff? I know the secret Keurig handshake if that matters.
Pardon me, I'm raving. Too much coffee.


----------



## Cindy416

LaFlamme said:


> I'm a crime reporter who works the beat until midnight. I drink a lot of coffee. Some days, you can see the steam coming right off my head. And for that reason, I try to drink half caff in the latter part of the day. Up here in Maine, the stuff is hard to find for the Keurig. Bed, Bath & Beyond carries it, but that would entail going into Bed, Bath & Beyond. Anybody have any special sites where you can order the stuff? I know the secret Keurig handshake if that matters.
> Pardon me, I'm raving. Too much coffee.


I was going to order the half-caff k-cups from the Keurig site, but it was out of stock the last time I looked. I think that the kind I liked was from Green Mountain, and I haven't taken the time to look there yet.


----------



## LaFlamme

Green Mountain is the only brand I've found locally. I'm surprised the half caff isn't more in demand.


----------



## Martel47

Patricia said:


> I haven't read this whole thread, but I just wanted to say that I just got the Van Houtte chocolate raspberry truffle k-cups and they are yum!


Hmmm. My wife ordered some of this. She meant to get a 5-pack sample, and got a full box. I thought it smelled like my 3rd least favorite food in the world (after Dr. Pepper and Sweet Pickles), chocolate covered cherries.

She liked it, but I don't think she liked it enough to drink 20 cups.

We also got the Green Mountain Caramel Vanilla cream. She loved it. I thought it smelled wonderful, but had little taste. It seems like that is a common complaint about the flavored k-cups: they smell great but have no taste. Does anyone have a recommendation for a good flavored k-cup?


----------



## Martel47

Emily King said:


> How long does it normally take to get your order from Keurig? We ordered on 12/26 and the site just updated our ship date today (to today's date) with 3-7 days shipping time expected using FedEx Ground. It seems like an awfully long time to get our order - just curious what others have experienced. Not like we really _need_ coffee right now, the costco keurig came with 60 cups and we picked up the box of 80 Carribou for $33 while we were there.


Keurig has a message on their site saying that there is a delay on assigning tracking numbers due to Holiday volume. They still claim that it takes 3-10 business days to receive product. We ordered some right after Thanksgiving that took a little longer than that. We e-mailed them on the 10th business day after our order and it shipped the next day! We just got another shipment Tuesday, and my wife had ordered it the week before. Unfortunately, a lot of product is/was out of stock.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I ordered a new brewer for work Sunday from Green Mountain.  I got the shipping notice the next day.  Probably shipping from different facilities.

I believe I read someone got a Cuisinart kcup brewer for Christmas.  What do you think about it?  What are your favorite features?  I am considering buying a Cuisinart for my other home.


----------



## crebel

unknown2cherubim said:


> I believe I read someone got a Cuisinart kcup brewer for Christmas. What do you think about it? What are your favorite features? I am considering buying a Cuisinart for my other home.


That was me. I am very pleased with it. It is a single cup brewer like the mini and was less expensive. The "my K-cup" for using your own ground coffee fits and also works well. Obviously I haven't had it long enough to know whether the problems we had with the resevoir Keurig will be inherent in the system, but at this point I would give it 5-stars.

btw, my favorite cup is the Cafe Escapes Cafe Mocha. More hot chocolate than coffee with enough coffee in it to taste.


----------



## Cindy416

crebel said:


> I, too, love the Cafe Mocha. Unfortunately, I have to give up 2 points plus on my Weight Watchers plan for each cup, somI drink it only occasionally, but it always hits the spot.


----------



## Ruby296

LaFlamme said:


> I'm a crime reporter who works the beat until midnight. I drink a lot of coffee. Some days, you can see the steam coming right off my head. And for that reason, I try to drink half caff in the latter part of the day. Up here in Maine, the stuff is hard to find for the Keurig. Bed, Bath & Beyond carries it, but that would entail going into Bed, Bath & Beyond. Anybody have any special sites where you can order the stuff? I know the secret Keurig handshake if that matters.
> Pardon me, I'm raving. Too much coffee.


Big Cat Coffee has it & there's a special of 96/$45. I love this site, great CS, fast shipping, tons to choose from. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ruby296

Martel47 said:


> Hmmm. My wife ordered some of this. She meant to get a 5-pack sample, and got a full box. I thought it smelled like my 3rd least favorite food in the world (after Dr. Pepper and Sweet Pickles), chocolate covered cherries.
> 
> She liked it, but I don't think she liked it enough to drink 20 cups.
> 
> We also got the Green Mountain Caramel Vanilla cream. She loved it. I thought it smelled wonderful, but had little taste. It seems like that is a common complaint about the flavored k-cups: they smell great but have no taste. Does anyone have a recommendation for a good flavored k-cup?


I tend to agree w/the smells great, but flavor is lacking statement. I only drink flavored coffees and my favorite is Green Mt. Golden French Toast. It smells great AND tastes great! Others that are pretty good are Timothy's German Choc Cake, Gloria Jeans Butter Toffee.


----------



## Raffeer

LaFlamme said:


> Bed, Bath & Beyond carries it, but that would entail going into Bed, Bath & Beyond. Anybody have any special sites where you can order the stuff? I know the secret Keurig handshake if that matters.
> Pardon me, I'm raving. Too much coffee.


Try bedbathandbeyond.com They ship K-cups with free shipping. Most are 9.99 for the boxes of 18. The shipping is quite fast. You first have to go to "single cup coffee makers" (or something like that. The K-cups are at the end of that screen.


----------



## tlshaw

unknown2cherubim said:


> I ordered a new brewer for work Sunday from Green Mountain. I got the shipping notice the next day. Probably shipping from different facilities.
> 
> I believe I read someone got a Cuisinart kcup brewer for Christmas. What do you think about it? What are your favorite features? I am considering buying a Cuisinart for my other home.


I got a Cuisinart for Christmas, and I love it. I also went out an purchased an Aerolatte whip, and have been making lattes. I use Espresso in the My-Kcup and brew 4 ozs.


----------



## crebel

crebel said:


> That was me. I am very pleased with it. It is a single cup brewer like the mini and was less expensive. The "my K-cup" for using your own ground coffee fits and also works well. Obviously I haven't had it long enough to know whether the problems we had with the resevoir Keurig will be inherent in the system, but at this point I would give it 5-stars.
> 
> btw, my favorite cup is the Cafe Escapes Cafe Mocha. More hot chocolate than coffee with enough coffee in it to taste.


Oops, I was apparently in a brain fog with that response. I got the Mr. Coffee Keurig brewer for Christmas not the Cuisinart. My review of the Mr. Coffee for K-cups is still 5-stars.


----------



## LuvMyKindle

Posting to let you know about a good deal on k-cup holders. The Nifty 35-cup carousel - it comes in either chrome (silver) or black. I didn't care about the color choice, just the price.

I had a Breville k-cup holder from BB&B (bought with 20% off coupon) which holds 30 k-cups, but returned it because it irked me a bit because it looked so "unfinished" as you would take out and use K-cups and I was refilling it constantly. (Yeah, okay....a little OCD, I admit it.) BTW, Sam's Club is now selling it for $19.99 - I paid more at BB&B, even with the discount coupon. 

Anyway, I looked on Amazon and found several listings for the Nifty carousel which holds 35 k-cups, but they are not sold directly by Amazon and with shipping and handling, it would be around $40. I did some searching on the internet, and found the black one for only $20.95 + $5.45 for shipping and no tax - total $26.40  Cool!    It's already been shipped and I can't wait to get it next week. Oh, the site I found it on is coffeewiz . com.  

Just wanted to enable y'all!


----------



## Martel47

Came home from a Bible Study last night to find a large puddle of water under my Platinum Keurig.  We are currently removing the water reservoir after each cup brewed until the replacement arrives.  It's very annoying.  Gotta love the warranty, though.


----------



## lovemykindle85

I got a Keurig B70 for Christmas.  I absolutely love it.

Only problem is, I notice sometimes it doesn't brew as hot as other times.  Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Angela

LuvMyKindle said:


> Posting to let you know about a good deal on k-cup holders. The Nifty 35-cup carousel - it comes in either chrome (silver) or black. I didn't care about the color choice, just the price.
> 
> I had a Breville k-cup holder from BB&B (bought with 20% off coupon) which holds 30 k-cups, but returned it because it irked me a bit because it looked so "unfinished" as you would take out and use K-cups and I was refilling it constantly. (Yeah, okay....a little OCD, I admit it.) BTW, Sam's Club is now selling it for $19.99 - I paid more at BB&B, even with the discount coupon.
> 
> Anyway, I looked on Amazon and found several listings for the Nifty carousel which holds 35 k-cups, but they are not sold directly by Amazon and with shipping and handling, it would be around $40. I did some searching on the internet, and found the black one for only $20.95 + $5.45 for shipping and no tax - total $26.40 Cool!  It's already been shipped and I can't wait to get it next week. Oh, the site I found it on is coffeewiz . com.
> 
> Just wanted to enable y'all!


That is the one I have. I think I got mine through Green Mountain on sale for around $20. LOVE it!


----------



## stormhawk

Wow, awesomeness ... Golden French Toast is YUMMY. It's much better from a Keurig. I was at a diner earlier this week that had Green Mountain varieties in pots, and the GFT wasn't as good that way.

I am also quite pleased with the Spicy Eggnog.


----------



## LuvMyKindle

My new Nifty Carousel, which holds 35 K-cups, was waiting for me when I arrived home this evening. I've already filled it up. I LOVE it, too, Angela.    I really like how the black (instead of chrome silver) matches my appliances so well, and I like that it can easily be picked up and moved by grabbing the little knob on top. Now I wish I had ordered two of them....and I just might still order a second one...eventually...


----------



## Emily King

Found a k-cup holder at Tuesday Morning when we were out shopping today. We didn't want the round kind of holder, but something more flat. I'm really happy with it and the pricetag is FABULOUS - $12.99!!! It's bamboo, holds 30 cups (15 on each side) and isn't fancy, but it definitely does the job. Here are some pictures of what it looks like:


----------



## Cindy416

Emily King said:


> Found a k-cup holder at Tuesday Morning when we were out shopping today. We didn't want the round kind of holder, but something more flat. I'm really happy with it and the pricetag is FABULOUS - $12.99!!! It's bamboo, holds 30 cups (15 on each side) and isn't fancy, but it definitely does the job. Here are some pictures of what it looks like:


I love it, Emily! Smart shopper!


----------



## CS

That's awesome, Emily. And it matches your cabinets perfectly!


----------



## immadismom

Hello to everyone!  I am fairly new to KindleBoards, and now I'm just joining in this thread.  I have the Keurig Special Edition B60 which I got last Christmas.  I LOVE it!!  

I haven't been very adventurous with trying different coffees in it yet, and haven't tried any tea until I read about the Chai Latte on here....OMG!!  Heaven!    

Anyway, I saw somewhere back many pages in this thread that there is a site where you can "Make your own samplers"?  Is this correct?  And, can someone tell me which site that is?  I have skimmmed back about 20 pages & still haven't found it....  

Thanks!


----------



## Ruby296

immadismom said:


> Hello to everyone! I am fairly new to KindleBoards, and now I'm just joining in this thread. I have the Keurig Special Edition B60 which I got last Christmas. I LOVE it!!
> 
> I haven't been very adventurous with trying different coffees in it yet, and haven't tried any tea until I read about the Chai Latte on here....OMG!! Heaven!
> 
> Anyway, I saw somewhere back many pages in this thread that there is a site where you can "Make your own samplers"? Is this correct? And, can someone tell me which site that is? I have skimmmed back about 20 pages & still haven't found it....
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Hi there and Welcome! You've entered dangerous territory . The site you are looking for is www.bigcatcoffee.com They let you create your own sampler packs in groups of 5 I believe. They're a great online company, very fast shipping (free over $50), great customer svc, etc. Have fun trying out new flavors!


----------



## immadismom

Perfect, thanks! I'm headed over to that site now to see about trying out lots of the different flavors now!


----------



## Ruby296

immadismom said:


> Perfect, thanks! I'm headed over to that site now to see about trying out lots of the different flavors now!


You're welcome! Let us know what flavors you like!!


----------



## ak rain

my Keurig is not working. it cup size continued not come then push button again and then get a small cup. I learned that it helped to have full tank, at half the cup size was consistently small. I decided that its been a bit since i de-scaled it so I tried that. now I only get about a Tablespoon of water out after button is pushed. do you have any suggestions?
sylvia

edited to add
not to worry I did call CS after I typed this in. They are sending me a new one "oh so sorry we are sending this one only difference is it gives a choice of bigger cup!" I am happy.
Sylvia


----------



## CS

My Keurig Mini B30 had been short-cupping on and off for the past few months. I finally got around to calling Keurig. I spent a while with them on the phone going through various steps, and after nothing worked, they offered to send me a replacement. I didn't even have to ask or nudge them in that direction. Awesome customer service!!!

To my surprise and delight, I received the updated model - the Keurig Mini Plus!

It took a few minutes to figure out, but so far so good. It definitely makes a hotter cup of coffee than the old Mini did.

One thing I don't like about the Plus: Even though it supports up to a 10 oz cup of coffee, my usual 8 oz cup won't fit unless I remove the drip tray. That wasn't an issue with the older Mini B30. It's bad design but ultimately a minor annoyance that I'll work around and learn to get used to.

That personal quibble aside, I'm VERY impressed with Keurig as a company. They stand behind their products and sent me an replacement (and it was an UPGRADED model) when I was having issues. You can't ask for more than that.


----------



## ak rain

Its fun to run into a return, as I had purchased machine at Costco last February I was not expecting a replacement. I am pleased too.
sylvia


----------



## sem

I wish I could say I was pleased with CS. They had me do a lot of cleaning that didn't do anything and took a LONG time. Several pots full of water, clean the spouts with a paperclip, try to brew several cups of plain water. I finally had to leave - it was the middle of the night. Rob said he would call back the next day - no call - no coffee. I finally gave the pot to my housekeeper and bought a new one - Keurig - because I like the coffee. When I emailed my disdain for their procedure - why should I have to spend hours trying to fix their defective product - I received no answer. I hope that this brewer  will last longer that 11 months!


----------



## CS

sem said:


> I wish I could say I was pleased with CS. They had me do a lot of cleaning that didn't do anything and took a LONG time. Several pots full of water, clean the spouts with a paperclip, try to brew several cups of plain water.


I had to go through all of this too. It does seem extreme and it did take forever, but in the end, they replaced my brewer with an updated model and I didn't even have to ask. Hard to begrudge that level of service.


----------



## Martel47

CS said:


> I had to go through all of this too. It does seem extreme and it did take forever, but in the end, they replaced my brewer with an updated model and I didn't even have to ask. Hard to begrudge that level of service.


I'm trying to deal with them now. My keurig leaks all over my counter, so they decided to send me a new water reservoir before trying anything else, but it seems to me that the reservoir is fine because it doesn't leak when it's not attached to the machine. It took them a week to tell me to call them instead of sending an e-mail. I called and spent so much time on hold that their techs all left for the day when I did call. Then I was told they would call back the next business day, but they didn't, so I called them the day after that and still didn't speak to a true service tech. It was a CS guy that decided to send me the tank.

Oh well, I'm just hoping I get a new machine.


----------



## KindleGirl

Yeah, I had to go thru all of that when they finally replaced my machine too. I know they want to make sure that the machine is truly defective before sending out a new machine to owners, but I had to make several phone calls and spent lots of time trying their tricks. The frustrating thing was that it was the same thing over and over. Every time I got a different person they would make me start all over again....so much for the notes they made on my account. In the end I think they do the right thing so that helps, but I think their service could be improved.


----------



## sem

I work full time+ and care for my elderly MIL and her older sister. Both have dementia. I didn't have time to jump through all of their hoops. I'm 64 years old - I know when something is broken - just replace it! I did buy their product again. I didn't push for a replacement brewer because my time is worth more to me than the cost of replacing it.


----------



## geoffthomas

I just ordered my 3 boxes of Green Mountain Golden French Toast.
I am down to about 2 or 3 Kcups that I have been hoarding.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Martel47

geoffthomas said:


> I just ordered my 3 boxes of Green Mountain Golden French Toast.
> I am down to about 2 or 3 Kcups that I have been hoarding.
> 
> Just sayin.....


I really want to try this. I haven't liked many of their flavored coffees so far, but this sounds interesting.


----------



## Emily King

I saw the Golden French Toast flavor at Bed Bath & Beyond... their prices really aren't bad, especially if you have a coupon(s).


----------



## Ruby296

geoffthomas said:


> I just ordered my 3 boxes of Green Mountain Golden French Toast.
> I am down to about 2 or 3 Kcups that I have been hoarding.
> 
> Just sayin.....


That's my favorite and I've tried quite a few!


----------



## desilu

Found boxes of Green Mountain Pumpkin Spice on clearance at a Super Target for $6.95. I bought a lot - it's one of my favorites!


----------



## LuvMyKindle

@ Emily:  That bamboo k-cup holder is beautiful! And at $12.99 - wow! Great find!

I know there is a Tuesday Morning store not far from where I live and one very close to where I work.....I must stop in and see if I can find one.... I can't believe I am on my way to collecting K-cup accessories much like Kindle accessories.


----------



## Emily King

LuvMyKindle said:


> @ Emily: That bamboo k-cup holder is beautiful! And at $12.99 - wow! Great find!
> 
> I know there is a Tuesday Morning store not far from where I live and one very close to where I work.....I must stop in and see if I can find one.... I can't believe I am on my way to collecting K-cup accessories much like Kindle accessories.


Only issue we've found so far is the fact that they sit in the holder without any kind of angle. If you spin it too fast, they start flying out of there (think merry-go-round at the park ). Otherwise, I'm incredibly happy with it and the nice low price.


----------



## LuvMyKindle

> Only issue we've found so far is the fact that they sit in the holder without any kind of angle. If you spin it too fast, they start flying out of there


It must have been a funny moment when you realized this...ha ha ha. If I find and buy this holder, I'll just spin it slowly. Part of what makes this one more appealing to me than the similar style Breville holder, is because it _*is * _ flat, and not on an angle. That, combined with the bamboo, makes it less "industrial" looking to me, and it looks like it will match my golden oak cabinets.


----------



## CS

Man, I've reached the end of my rope with Keurig...

My Mini B30 worked fine for about 9 months, then would short-cup on and off. I finally got it replaced last week. Happily, Keurig sent me the upgraded model - the Mini Plus B31. One week later, it won't brew at all (I hear the water but nothing comes out). 

They kept me on the phone for over an hour last time, which I didn't mind then, but it's not something I want to go through again. I feel I shouldn't have to bring out a measuring cup, paper clips, vinegar, and whatever else for something that's a week old.

*Sigh*


----------



## Cindy416

I'm sure CS told you this, but check to see if the tops of your K-cups are puffy. If they are, there's a chance that the gas that has built up inside the cup is forcing its way into the water tube, thus prevent some, if not most, of the water from finding its way to your cup. CS told me that the puffy top means that the coffee beans were freshly-roasted when they were ground, and that's why gas has built up inside the K-cup. The solution to puffy lids is the manually press the K-cup down onto the BOTTOM needle before closing the lid, as that forces the gas out the bottom needle, rather than up into the water line.  

You may already be aware of this, but I thought I'd post just in case you or someone else missed my posting about it back in October.


----------



## CS

Thanks, Cindy, but unfortunately I already do that with every k-cup.  I think I just got a lemon unit and it really sucks.


----------



## Cindy416

CS said:


> Thanks, Cindy, but unfortunately I already do that with every k-cup.  I think I just got a lemon unit and it really sucks.


I thought you probably knew already, but I didn't have a clue about it. When my mini-brewer was just days old, it refused to dispense the proper amount of water. I assumed that I was going to have to return it to the store, but a call to CS was all it took for me to discover the problem.

Sorry to hear that you have a lemon. When Keurigs work properly, they are wonderful, but it's pretty distressing to have one seemingly malfunction. Sounds as if you've gone way beyond that. Good luck.


----------



## amyrebecca

I stopped by Bed Bath and Beyond yesterday for some k-cups and I noticed a sign that stated if they didn't have what you were looking for, they could get it for you and ship it to your home for free. You needed to ask a Sales Associate about it and I was in a hurry and didnt take the time. Is anyone familiar with this?


----------



## Cindy416

amyrebecca said:


> I stopped by Bed Bath and Beyond yesterday for some k-cups and I noticed a sign that stated if they didn't have what you were looking for, they could get it for you and ship it to your home for free. You needed to ask a Sales Associate about it and I was in a hurry and didnt take the time. Is anyone familiar with this?


I saw that sign a couple of weeks ago, too, but didn't take the time to ask. I would think that the 20% off coupon would apply to the purchase, too. I still have to order my "buy 2, get 2 free with free shipping" offers from Keurig. (I have a code that I got with my mini-brewer, as well as another code that came w/my larger Keurig.)


----------



## Martel47

amyrebecca said:


> I stopped by Bed Bath and Beyond yesterday for some k-cups and I noticed a sign that stated if they didn't have what you were looking for, they could get it for you and ship it to your home for free. You needed to ask a Sales Associate about it and I was in a hurry and didnt take the time. Is anyone familiar with this?


At the rate we drink, we get free shipping straight from Keurig, and we're saving points for their milk frother. We do tend to buy our go-to coffees from Target when on sale, but there is a BB&B close, too. If we can get my wife's favorite Chamomile from them and they're cheaper, I'll have to check it out.

I finally got CS to replace my Platinum. They thought it was the water reservoir causing the problem (I didn't). It wasn't the water tank, but I had to wait for it to arrive, test it, go through the CS line again. Sit on hold while they realized that the serial number on my brewer was registered under another name (no idea how that happened) and debate whether or not to enact the warranty. Finally they did, and now I have to wait some more for the new unit to arrive.

I think I'll save those reservoirs.


----------



## Addie

amyrebecca said:


> I stopped by Bed Bath and Beyond yesterday for some k-cups and I noticed a sign that stated if they didn't have what you were looking for, they could get it for you and ship it to your home for free. You needed to ask a Sales Associate about it and I was in a hurry and didnt take the time. Is anyone familiar with this?


I've done this once. I wanted to try the Apple Cider KCups, and they didn't have them. A manager, I believe, came up to me and asked me if he could help, and I asked if they would be getting any of those particular KCups. He said he could order them for me. We went to his computer, he ordered it, I got to use my coupon and it arrived (free shipping) in a timely manner at my house.


----------



## immadismom

I just got home from Bed, Bath & Beyond.  I found a box of 48 Donut House K-cups.  There are 12 each of the regular, decaf, Chocolate Glazed Donut & Cinnamon Roll flavors.  It was priced at $25.99, and I had my 20% coupon.  Not a bad price & I love the Chocolate Glazed Donut so far!  Can't wait to try the Cinnamon Roll also.  I've had the regular flavor & I know I like it, so hopefully the decaf will be similar in taste.  

They also had the Golden French Toast flavor, but I didn't want to buy another box right now....DH was already giving me the evil eye for buying such a big box, lol!


----------



## KindleGirl

immadismom said:


> I just got home from Bed, Bath & Beyond. I found a box of 48 Donut House K-cups. There are 12 each of the regular, decaf, Chocolate Glazed Donut & Cinnamon Roll flavors. It was priced at $25.99, and I had my 20% coupon. Not a bad price & I love the Chocolate Glazed Donut so far! Can't wait to try the Cinnamon Roll also. I've had the regular flavor & I know I like it, so hopefully the decaf will be similar in taste.
> 
> They also had the Golden French Toast flavor, but I didn't want to buy another box right now....DH was already giving me the evil eye for buying such a big box, lol!


The Chocolate Glazed Donut is one of my favorite coffees out of all the coffees I have tried...and it's been a lot! One of my other favorites is the Golden French Toast so be sure and give that a try at some point...when hubby isn't giving you the evil eye.  I've tried the decaf also and I didn't like that...I thought it was really bitter or something. I was hoping to like it but just didn't. Let us know if you like it.


----------



## Martel47

Well, Keurig delivered!  My replacement brewer arrived over the weekend (Platinum).  It makes some different sounds from the old brewer, but maybe that's a good thing since the old one leaked all over my countertop!

I also found a new k-cup (to me) at the supermarket.  It was the Caribou Daybreak Morning Blend.  For a lighter roast it was pretty good, but my wife hasn't tried it yet and she's picky about her light roasts.  IDK if this will make her give up her Green Mountain Breakfast Blend or not.


----------



## cargalmn

I just got a Keurig about 2 weeks ago.  My DH & I stumbled on one at Sam's Club.  They had it on clearance because it was the last box they had (so it was new and unopened).  I've considered buying one for the last few months, so when we found this one, DH loaded it in the cart while I was still thinking about it.  I'm so glad he did!  Not only did we get a great deal ($95 for the B60 with a reuseable filter and 4 *extra* boxes of coffee inside - so it came with 60 K-cups instead of the usual 12 or 1, but I am really enjoying my daily coffee.

Question for everyone - I've read back a few pages, though admittedly I haven't read through the entire thread.  I found the link for the make-your-own-sampler and want to do that.  I gather the French Toast flavor is enjoyed by many - what are some other favorite flavors?  So far out of the ones I've tried, I really enjoy Newman's Extra Bold Medium Roast (which probably makes me boring, right?  I haven't tried many flavors).

I tried the tea that came with the original sampler and was not at all impressed.  Booo!


----------



## Martel47

cargalmn said:


> I just got a Keurig about 2 weeks ago. My DH & I stumbled on one at Sam's Club. They had it on clearance because it was the last box they had (so it was new and unopened). I've considered buying one for the last few months, so when we found this one, DH loaded it in the cart while I was still thinking about it. I'm so glad he did! Not only did we get a great deal ($95 for the B60 with a reuseable filter and 4 *extra* boxes of coffee inside - so it came with 60 K-cups instead of the usual 12 or 1, but I am really enjoying my daily coffee.
> 
> Question for everyone - I've read back a few pages, though admittedly I haven't read through the entire thread. I found the link for the make-your-own-sampler and want to do that. I gather the French Toast flavor is enjoyed by many - what are some other favorite flavors? So far out of the ones I've tried, I really enjoy Newman's Extra Bold Medium Roast (which probably makes me boring, right? I haven't tried many flavors).
> 
> I tried the tea that came with the original sampler and was not at all impressed. Booo!


I want to try the French Toast, but haven't yet. The other flavors I've tried smell really good but don't seem to taste much like either coffee or their respective flavor. My wife likes GMC Caramel Vanilla Cream a lot. She also liked VanHoutte raspberry Chocolate Truffle but thought it was too intense to drink regularly. I thought it smelled like chocolate covered cherries, which I hate, so I didn't try it.

As far as coffee goes, there's so much out there, I doubt I'll try much. I might pick up a new flavor if I see it, but we will both drink the GMC Breakfast Blend. She likes a mild roast, but I get bored after a while, so I mix in Tully's Extra Bold Kona Blend. It's my favorite bold, so far, but I'm being converted to Coffee People Original Donut Shop, which is a medium roast but extra bold.

Those have all been fairly easy to find between our local Kroger and Target. We had been able to get Cafe Escapes Hot Cocoa in Dark and Milk Chocolate at Target, but it's disappearing now. My kids, especially my daughter, love the stuff, and so does our babysitter. If I didn't trade off and babysit his kid, I'd probably knock the price of k-cups off his pay!

I mentioned that my wife doesn't like strong coffee. To be honest, she'll drown it in creamer when she can, but the Keurig gave her an alternative: Timothy's White Hot Chocolate makes really good "White Chocolate Mochas" when you mix it in a large cup with a coffee. We have played around with recipes and cup sizes and both have our own way of preparing it.

We really like the tea, too. My wife is addicted to Cozy Chamomile from the Keurig, but another brand of Chamomile wasn't as good. We drink a fair amount of other tea, including black and green tea, from the Keurig, and have found some of it to be just okay, but have really enjoyed most of it. They have k-cups for "perfect iced tea" as well. My daughter loves the Southern Sweet Tea! The unsweet had a funny flavor and was too strong for iced tea; I think they figured you would sweeten it yourself, but it wasn't for someone who just wants unsweet tea, I don't think.

We're fairly new to the whole Keurig thing, too, but I hope I gave you some ideas!


----------



## Rainha

I like my coffee boring, too.  We got our Keurig for Christmas, and I've tried more coffee varieties than I can count, between drinking everything that came with it and taking advantage of the buy two, get two offer from keurig.com.

So far, my favorite is the Green Mountain Fair Trade Columbian.  It's a good, basic coffee, not so strong that it's a shock at 6:30 in the morning, but still flavorful enough for weekends and after work.  I'm still looking for a comparable decaf.  DF has been enjoying the flavored coffees and the Coffee People bold varieties.  He uses flavored creamer, so I think he needs a bolder coffee to cut through it.  I just use a splash of normal half and half without sugar, so I don't need as strong a flavor.

I haven't tried the tea k cups yet.  I thought about it, but it's just as easy to dispense plain hot water into a mug with a teabag in it, and that way I can use whatever tea I want.  I usually dispense a little water first, to rinse out any coffee flavor and to warm the mug.


----------



## Cindy416

Rainha said:


> I like my coffee boring, too. We got our Keurig for Christmas, and I've tried more coffee varieties than I can count, between drinking everything that came with it and taking advantage of the buy two, get two offer from keurig.com.
> 
> So far, my favorite is the Green Mountain Fair Trade Columbian. It's a good, basic coffee, not so strong that it's a shock at 6:30 in the morning, but still flavorful enough for weekends and after work. I'm still looking for a comparable decaf. DF has been enjoying the flavored coffees and the Coffee People bold varieties. He uses flavored creamer, so I think he needs a bolder coffee to cut through it. I just use a splash of normal half and half without sugar, so I don't need as strong a flavor.
> 
> I haven't tried the tea k cups yet. I thought about it, but it's just as easy to dispense plain hot water into a mug with a teabag in it, and that way I can use whatever tea I want. I usually dispense a little water first, to rinse out any coffee flavor and to warm the mug.


I'm like you in that I don't want my coffee to jolt me all the way down to my toes. The flavored ones aren't bad, but when I want a real cup of coffee, I want a medium brew that I can doctor up with Splenda and some ff half and half.  As for decaf, I like Timothy's Decaffeinated Colombia. So far, it's my favorite decaf.


----------



## HappyGuy

Soooooo .... I got a B31 this morning. $30.00 from a local discount store. Got some French vanilla, hazelnut and morning blend (mild roast) to try. Gave the maker a good couple of rinses and made my first cup. Two problems ... first, max brew is 10-oz. (which I'll live with) and second, I'm still waiting for the coffee to cool down enough for me to drink.    Not complaining ! I think I got a good deal!! By the way, found the 18 count boxes of coffee at BB&B for $11. Is that a good price?


----------



## Martel47

HappyGuy said:


> Soooooo .... I got a B31 this morning. $30.00 from a local discount store. Got some French vanilla, hazelnut and morning blend (mild roast) to try. Gave the maker a good couple of rinses and made my first cup. Two problems ... first, max brew is 10-oz. (which I'll live with) and second, I'm still waiting for the coffee to cool down enough for me to drink.  Not complaining ! I think I got a good deal!! By the way, found the 18 count boxes of coffee at BB&B for $11. Is that a good price?


My brewer has a cooler brew setting that lowers the temp by 5 degrees (I think). You might want to check and see if your model does.

And the price isn't bad. I can find them on sale for closer to $10 every once in while at Target. BB&B has those 20% off coupons in the mail a lot, which is a nice discount. Buying direct from keurig (24 count boxes and sometimes 40 counts), if you sign up for their membership ends up being about $14 for a 24 pack. So, all your options are within a few cents of the same cost per cup. However, keurig's discount increases after you purchase 500 total K-cups from them. We're at 345 (since November) and would probably be there if we didn't buy from Target and Kroger on occasion. You also use those points toward discount purchases of other brewers and accessories. We ended up with a carousel from Target because it was on sale and we had a coupon and a gift card, so now we're waiting to get the milk frother. I know they try to hook you with all the add-ons, but I'm not afraid to buy from someone cheaper if I find them.

As for the cup size, I wish my platinum had one size larger, because my travel mugs aren't filled by the travel mug setting!


----------



## Tam

I sometimes run one k-cup twice on the small cup setting to fill a travel mug. (This is great for the stornger blends but might be too weak for stron coffee lovers) I also like heating some milk or fat free half & half in the microwave and then filling up the travel mug with the large setting.  And sometimes I do a small hot chocolate mixed with a small coffee - yummy! I love my Keurig!


----------



## Cindy416

Tam said:


> I sometimes run one k-cup twice on the small cup setting to fill a travel mug. (This is great for the stornger blends but might be too weak for stron coffee lovers) I also like heating some milk or fat free half & half in the microwave and then filling up the travel mug with the large setting. And sometimes I do a small hot chocolate mixed with a small coffee - yummy! I love my Keurig!


I often do the same thing, and it seems to work fine for me. The coffee wouldn't be strong enough for my husband, but it's fine for me. Stretches my K-cup funds, too.


----------



## ak rain

my replacement came in 2 things that are great
1. the things that were bothersome do not exist - mostly irregular size cup
2. hotter and bigger cup size choice
more before but still i like to add hot cocoa powder and warm milk to fill my cup. the difference now is we have to search for the largest cup 
its a good life
sylvia


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I'm a strong coffee drinker. It has to be strong enough to stand the 1% I put into it. Right now my favorite kcups are Tully's French and Green Mountain Sumatran Columbian, which I brew on the smallest size cup (one up from iced). I'd be interested in what people think of the other French roasts out there.

Tully's has an 80 cup box of their French, does anyone know where I could get it the cheapest, outside of Costco?


----------



## Martel47

unknown2cherubim said:


> I'm a strong coffee drinker. It has to be strong enough to stand the 1% I put into it. Right now my favorite kcups are Tully's French and Green Mountain Sumatran Columbian, which I brew on the smallest size cup (one up from iced). I'd be interested in what people think of the other French roasts out there.
> 
> Tully's has an 80 cup box of their French, does anyone know where I could get it the cheapest, outside of Costco?


Direct from Tully's it's $42.85 with free shipping, if you sign for their coffee club (free). It seems odd that it's more from the Keurig site, when they're owned by the same people.


----------



## HappyGuy

Now this is some *expensive *coffee!!


----------



## Martel47

HappyGuy said:


> Now this is some *expensive *coffee!!


Wow, must be in high demand.

BTW it's not showing up on Amazon any more that I see.


----------



## HappyGuy

It said they had one new ... maybe at that price someone thought it must tast really REALLY good and they ran out of it?


----------



## lovemykindle85

I have a Keurig Platinum, and it's been nothing but problems since I got it for Christmas.  It sounds like it's going to brew, intakes the water, and then doesn't... after 2 minutes, goes to "ready to brew" again... you hit "Brew", it intakes more water, and then does the same thing.  THEN, if you turn it off and then back on, it will work, but it uses ALL the water it intook rather than the 8oz (or whatever you choose for a size).  It does it quite frequently.

Anyone else have this problem?  I know I have a 1 year warranty, but will they replace it?


----------



## ak rain

I had exactly this problem then the pump went completely out. at this point I called company they replaced the whole machine. there question - did you try the vinger cleaning method twice? use a paperclip of needle to poke top spike (that pokes hole in kcup)- I had they had me run cycle,  turn off and on, I discribd that no water was coming out. they replaced machine.  the new machine came and it is so nice. I hope you find solution to your problem.
sylvia


----------



## CS

My first Keurig started short-cupping after nine or ten months. They replaced it. That one stopped working after a week.  I need to call them again.


----------



## gajitldy

My Keurig (which is one they replaced in June) is now turning itself off every day....so annoying.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

gajitldy said:


> My Keurig (which is one they replaced in June) is now turning itself off every day....so annoying.


Did somebody program it to turn itself off and neglect to tell you maybe? Otherwise, I had that problem on my old Keurig. It righted itself after awhile, I don't know why.


----------



## gajitldy

Hubby figured it out when he got home from his trip yesterday.  We had a short power failure and it apparently changed a setting.  All is well now!  My motto is "don't talk to me before my coffee" so this could have been bad...LOL

Diane


----------



## lovemykindle85

Thanks guys.  I called customer service last night (and was never even put on hold!) and did the paper clip/measuring cup thing, and am going to do the vinegar cleaning this weekend.  Hopefully all is well after that.


----------



## crebel

I walked into a Bed, Bath and Beyond for the first time today.  OMG!  They had an entire wall of k-cups (choices at home are WalMart & Target)!  I now have multiple boxes of Cafe Mocha, Golden French Toast, Kahlua, and Chocolate Glazed Donut.  I already know I love Cafe Mocha, but the only new one I have tried so far is the Chocolate Glazed Donut.  It is totally yummy.

As a whole, BB&B could be a very dangerous store for me to enter regularly .  Good thing it is an hour and a half away


----------



## telracs

walked into the break room today to see them taking OUT the keurig machine.  we've gone back to flavia.  they have Dove as their hot chocolate, but really, no clue as to why the change.


----------



## CS

scarlet said:


> walked into the break room today to see them taking OUT the keurig machine. we've gone back to flavia. they have Dove as their hot chocolate, but really, no clue as to why the change.


Probably because the thing stopped working (yet again) and they got tired of it. Sorry to sound so cynical, but it's an annoying problem.  (Two malfunctioning Keurigs here - one after a week!)


----------



## HappyGuy

With all of these complaints about machines that don't work or stop working shortly after purchase ... are Keurigs worth the premium you have to pay for them? It sounds like there is a quality control issue somewhere along the line or maybe they're just poorly engineered??


----------



## Ann in Arlington

HappyGuy said:


> With all of these complaints about machines that don't work or stop working shortly after purchase ... are Keurigs worth the premium you have to pay for them? It sounds like there is a quality control issue somewhere along the line or maybe they're just poorly engineered??


As is true in many cases -- those most likely to post about a product are those having problems. This makes it _seem_ like a problem is widespread. I would guess that the vast majority of customers have zero problems with their machines.


----------



## Martel47

HappyGuy said:


> With all of these complaints about machines that don't work or stop working shortly after purchase ... are Keurigs worth the premium you have to pay for them? It sounds like there is a quality control issue somewhere along the line or maybe they're just poorly engineered??


To add to what Ann said, even those of us that have had problems still seem to love the benefits of our Keurig machines enough to put up with some inconvenience. That, and even though we've had a problem with ours, Customer Service really did come through eventually.


----------



## CS

Ann in Arlington said:


> As is true in many cases -- those most likely to post about a product are those having problems. This makes it _seem_ like a problem is widespread. I would guess that the vast majority of customers have zero problems with their machines.


With all due respect, I don't know if I can agree with this. My two Keurigs started malfunctioning, my sister's had the same issues, and my cousin's as well. That's crazy and ridiculous. Not to mention all of the complaints, both here and elsewhere. A quick search on the net will show that this is a pretty widepread issue.

I do love the darn machines though, and Keurig will send you a replacement if anything happens. I just have to find the time to make the call and go through all the steps with them...again.


----------



## stormhawk

I got to work yesterday to find a sign hanging on the Keurig Platinum ... "OOS" 

Out of Service. (I'm told that the descaling message of death appeared)

And it's been an awful week. 

I came very close to sending the ambulance to my home to get my mini.

No word on when replacement will occur.

Better be soon. 

I don't like Starbucks Via packets that much.


----------



## Addie

stormhawk said:


> I don't like Starbucks Via packets that much.


I hear that! I tried a sample of one at a Starbucks and had to throw it away. It was a flavoured one, and it tasted just terrible. It was easily the worst cup of coffee I had ever had.

I'm sorry to hear about those who are having problems with their Keurigs! I hope the problem gets resolved for everyone and leads to no more machine problems!


----------



## Pushka

I am lucky.  I have had the keurig shipped from the USA to Australia, and running off a step down generator because our voltage is different here.  Thankfully it works like a charm. I use spring water which here where I like is perfectly clean.  I dread getting a problem, I don't think they would ship me a replacement, they don't recommend them for use in Australia of course. But I love it.


----------



## CS

Well, my third Keurig is on its way. Hopefully third time will be the charm.


----------



## Cindy416

CS said:


> Well, my third Keurig is on its way. Hopefully third time will be the charm.


Sorry to hear that you've had such a difficult time getting one that works. My daughters and I all have the mini-brewers, and I have a larger on from Bed, Bath, and Beyond. So far (knock on wood), none of us has had any trouble with ours, aside from the time when my mini-brewer got gas in the water line when I inserted a k-cup with a really puffy top. Once CS told me how to avoid that problem, all has been well with mine.


----------



## Raffeer

So I walked into BB&B this afternoon and immediately I knew there was going to be trouble. 
The K-cups were nowhere to be seen! Panic time! 
OK that got taken care of when I finally found an employee to show me where they had hidden them. Moved them across the store they did.
Surprises not over though. The price has been raised to 10.99 for their standard box, most a18 count, with a much smaller selection.
Good to keep in mind though that they will ship (no postage charge) from their website.


----------



## kindleworm

Tried out my new Keurig this morning.  Love it!  Best cup of coffee I've had in a long time!


----------



## Addie

kindleworm said:


> Tried out my new Keurig this morning. Love it! Best cup of coffee I've had in a long time!


Yay! Glad you love it!

I went to BB&B yesterday, and I noticed some KCups being stocked that I've never seen at BB&B before, particularly GM's Kenyan single origins coffee. Very excited about that. I would have bought it, but I ordered an Eileen Bodum Press Pot and a Cuisinart Burr Grinder. I thought I'd bought enough coffee items for the day.


----------



## stormhawk

You know, you could put something freshly ground with that lovely burr grinder into a My K-Cup.


----------



## Addie

stormhawk said:


> You know, you could put something freshly ground with that lovely burr grinder into a My K-Cup.


Oh, I definitely plan to! I love GM's Ethiopian Yirgacheffe, but they don't have it in KCup form. So I was having to buy it pre-ground. It always tasted amazing in the beginning but would slowly become more and more stale over time. So I'm hoping grinding my own beans will keep that delicious flavour there for a bit longer.


----------



## Cindy416

I ordered Solofill cups for my daughters and myself. My younger daughter is home for a few days, so I had the Solofill cups for the two of us delivered today. (I got them from Amazon.) Megan's is being sent to here home early in the week. I'm really anxious to try my Solofill cup with both coffee and, more often, loose leaf tea. Sure hope the cup works well. Have any of you tried the Solofill cups?


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Starbucks and Green Mountain just made a deal so there'll be Starbucks Kcups coming eventually.  Makes me happy.


----------



## geoffthomas

While I have two boxes of Buttered French Toast already, I ordered another because they are still selling it.
And Donut House Chocolate Glazed.

And Nantucket and Columbian too.

Just sayin.....


----------



## GreenThumb

Cindy416 said:


> I ordered Solofill cups for my daughters and myself. My younger daughter is home for a few days, so I had the Solofill cups for the two of us delivered today. (I got them from Amazon.) Megan's is being sent to here home early in the week. I'm really anxious to try my Solofill cup with both coffee and, more often, loose leaf tea. Sure hope the cup works well. Have any of you tried the Solofill cups?


I love my Solofill. Availability comes and goes (they keep selling out), so I got 2 more to have as back-ups. With the price of K-cups going up and up and up, I find myself using a Solofill more and more and more. Here's a tip I picked up on a K-cup Yahoo group: To empty it, hold it over a garbage can (or compost bin) and whack it with a spoon. The coffee comes out much easier that way.


----------



## CS

BIG NEWS on the k-cup front!!!

Both Dunkin' Donuts and Starbucks are coming out with k-cups:

Dunkin' Donuts: http://www.dunkindonuts.com/DDBlog/2011/02/dunkin_donuts_annou.html

Starbucks: http://www.boston.com/business/articles/2011/03/11/starbucks_teams_with_maker_of_keurig_coffee_brewer/


----------



## unknown2cherubim

CS said:


> BIG NEWS on the k-cup front!!!
> 
> Both Dunkin' Donuts and Starbucks are coming out with k-cups:
> 
> Dunkin' Donuts: http://www.dunkindonuts.com/DDBlog/2011/02/dunkin_donuts_annou.html
> 
> Starbucks: http://www.boston.com/business/articles/2011/03/11/starbucks_teams_with_maker_of_keurig_coffee_brewer/


above:



unknown2cherubim said:


> Starbucks and Green Mountain just made a deal so there'll be Starbucks Kcups coming eventually. Makes me happy.


Yay again, though.


----------



## Candee15

GreenThumb said:


> I love my Solofill. Availability comes and goes (they keep selling out), so I got 2 more to have as back-ups. With the price of K-cups going up and up and up, I find myself using a Solofill more and more and more. Here's a tip I picked up on a K-cup Yahoo group: To empty it, hold it over a garbage can (or compost bin) and whack it with a spoon. The coffee comes out much easier that way.


Hi, Linda,

Thanks to you telling me about this a while back, I finally got 2 Solofills for myself. They seem to have been out of stock for a long time. Anyway, I haven't tried them yet since I just got them yesterday but can't wait!!! Thank you for telling me about them.

Oh. I haven't forgotten about the Kindle sleeves. I need more <g>. Maybe "need" is a poor choice of words, but I WANT more.

Lynn


----------



## GreenThumb

Candee15 said:


> Hi, Linda,
> 
> Thanks to you telling me about this a while back, I finally got 2 Solofills for myself. They seem to have been out of stock for a long time. Anyway, I haven't tried them yet since I just got them yesterday but can't wait!!! Thank you for telling me about them.
> 
> Oh. I haven't forgotten about the Kindle sleeves. I need more <g>. Maybe "need" is a poor choice of words, but I WANT more.
> 
> Lynn


Hi Lynn!









I stocked my store with 15 new K3 sleeves. Let me know if anything strikes your fancy!

I hope you like your Solofills. Really cuts down the price of coffee per cup!


----------



## Candee15

GreenThumb said:


> Hi Lynn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stocked my store with 15 new K3 sleeves. Let me know if anything strikes your fancy!
> 
> I hope you like your Solofills. Really cuts down the price of coffee per cup!


I ordered one of the daisies...of course <g>. Love them. I should order a few at a time again, but I have to go look at fabrics, if that's okay with you. Anyway, I love the daisies!!! Thank you, Linda.


----------



## LibraryGirl

What a score! Kohl's just emailed me this random $10 off any store purchase coupon. With that and my 15% off coupon I went and got 1 box of K-cups and paid just 87 cents!  4.8 cents per K-cup!


----------



## Raffeer

LibraryGirl said:


> What a score! Kohl's just emailed me this random $10 off any store purchase coupon. With that and my 15% off coupon I went and got 1 box of K-cups and paid just 87 cents! 4.8 cents per K-cup!


If there was an award for best K-cup deal you get it. No question.


----------



## coffeetx

You can buy Kcups at Kohls?  I am so excited about Starbucks making K cups!!


----------



## summerteeth

Don't know if any one is interested or not, but Amazon has 3 types of k cups on sale today -- Donut House Cinnamon Roll, Donut House Chocolate Glazed Donut, and Donut House Extra Bold -- 24 cups for $12.50


----------



## Addie

summerteeth said:


> Don't know if any one is interested or not, but Amazon has 3 types of k cups on sale today -- Donut House Cinnamon Roll, Donut House Chocolate Glazed Donut, and Donut House Extra Bold -- 24 cups for $12.50


Thanks for this! The Chocolate Glazed Donut is fantastic.


----------



## NogDog

I got a "Solofill" refillable K-cup this week, which seems to be working pretty well -- much better than the messy "My K-cup".



Now I'm trying to decide which coffee grinder to buy.


----------



## NogDog

NogDog said:


> I got a "Solofill" refillable K-cup this week, which seems to be working pretty well -- much better than the messy "My K-cup".
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm trying to decide which coffee grinder to buy.


So I ended up ordering a manual grinder in the hopes that it would give me the quality of a more expensive electric burr grinder at a fraction of the price:



The first coffee beans I'll be trying with it:


----------



## geoffthomas

Got a Keurig Mini Plus (red) from Bed Bath and Beyond (using a 20% coupon) for work.
We have a B60 (I think) but I got relocated (in the same bldg) so only 2 of us that use Keurig.
Used the Mini Plus for the first time today.
Thought it worked just fine.


----------



## Candee15

geoffthomas said:


> Got a Keurig Mini Plus (red) from Bed Bath and Beyond (using a 20% coupon) for work.
> We have a B60 (I think) but I got relocated (in the same bldg) so only 2 of us that use Keurig.
> Used the Mini Plus for the first time today.
> Thought it worked just fine.


That's the exact same one I have...and love...the red mini. Fun!!! Enjoy yours!!!


----------



## Addie

NogDog, please let us know how you like your manual grinder!


----------



## Cindy416

Candee15 said:


> That's the exact same one I have...and love...the red mini. Fun!!! Enjoy yours!!!


That's the mini-brewer that I bought for our daughter as a Christmas gift. She loves the red color, as well, of course, as the coffee. My other daughter got a small silver mini-brewer that she got last July, and now we're a Keurig family. I bought a mini-brewer (black one) in October, and ended up asking for a larger one with a reservoir for Christmas so that I could take my small one to school. I really thought my husband would fuss about another coffeemaker on the counter because we have a 10-cup Cuisinart "coffee-to-go" or something like that which dispenses coffee a cup at a time. (The brewed coffee sits in a reservoir until dispensed.) I can't believe how often my husband uses my Keurig after his Cuisinart is empty. I'm really glad that he uses mine so that he won't complain about it.  I just bought a Solofill cup, which we haven't tried yet, but I thought he might like it.


----------



## Rhiathame

I just got my Keuring mini which sits proudly on my desk at work and my Hubby bought the same for home. Our current favorite is the Wild Blueberry coffee, which I thought would be horrid but is just amazing, especially with some french vanilla creamer. I was not sure if anyone else had mentioned it before because I just could not bring myself to read through 70+ pages of posts  

Alli


----------



## Cindy416

Rhiathame said:


> I just got my Keuring mini which sits proudly on my desk at work and my Hubby bought the same for home. Our current favorite is the Wild Blueberry coffee, which I thought would be horrid but is just amazing, especially with some french vanilla creamer. I was not sure if anyone else had mentioned it before because I just could not bring myself to read through 70+ pages of posts
> 
> Alli


My daughter sent a coupled of the Wild Blueberry K-cups home with me, and I, like you, thought they would be horrible. I was really surprised at how delicious they were.


----------



## Martel47

Cindy416 said:


> My daughter sent a coupled of the Wild Blueberry K-cups home with me, and I, like you, thought they would be horrible. I was really surprised at how delicious they were.


I want to try! I guess I'll have to order a sample pack from somewhere, if I can find them available. The only flavored coffee I've liked so far from my Keurig is the Chocolate Donut, but it seems to have a real artificial/almost metallic flavor. But at least I can taste both the flavor and the coffee, unlike most of the others I've tried.


----------



## Rhiathame

Martel47 said:


> I want to try! I guess I'll have to order a sample pack from somewhere, if I can find them available. The only flavored coffee I've liked so far from my Keurig is the Chocolate Donut, but it seems to have a real artificial/almost metallic flavor. But at least I can taste both the flavor and the coffee, unlike most of the others I've tried.


The sample pack is how we discovered it too. We have already gone through two boxes. I got yelled at for stealing some (errr....well... 6 kcups) to take to work.


----------



## Raffeer

Macy's is advertising 40% off K-cups. Of course that will depend on what they originally charged........ but if anyone is on the area might be worth a look.


----------



## sixnsolid

Giving this thread a bump in hopes of an answer.

I picked up the Keurig Cuisinart model at Kohls the other day. Everything seems to be particularly watery - as in the stream of liquid turns pale tan pretty quickly into the brewing process and the coffee is not very hot. We also can't seem to get anything more than six ounces without a really, really watery result. I tried one of the bolder roast k-cups yesterday and it was a bit better, but not great. Did I buy a dud? I can exchange it, but if they are all like this maybe I'll just return it  

Jest a few minutes after typing this post I went to start my regular old 10 cup Cuisinart (it was in use yesterday for Easter company) and it won't turn on.  Now I am coffee-makerless     See what happens when you introduce a new gadget?  Pity me.


----------



## Martel47

sixnsolid said:


> Giving this thread a bump in hopes of an answer.
> 
> I picked up the Keurig Cuisinart model at Kohls the other day. Everything seems to be particularly watery - as in the stream of liquid turns pale tan pretty quickly into the brewing process and the coffee is not very hot. We also can't seem to get anything more than six ounces without a really, really watery result. I tried one of the bolder roast k-cups yesterday and it was a bit better, but not great. Did I buy a dud? I can exchange it, but if they are all like this maybe I'll just return it
> 
> Jest a few minutes after typing this post I went to start my regular old 10 cup Cuisinart (it was in use yesterday for Easter company) and it won't turn on. Now I am coffee-makerless   See what happens when you introduce a new gadget? Pity me.


Don't know about the Cuisinart model, but my platinum model has the ability to adjust the temperature, except I only think it makes it cooler by 5 degrees. Maybe the Cuisinart is set to the lower setting?

As to watery...it may be the machine, it may be the k-cup variety. Everything flavored has tasted watery to me. You could try one of the travel mug specialty k-cups-designed for brewing larger cups. If they're still watery, I'd say it's your machine (or you like to drink oil sludge for breakfast).

Pity extended. Enjoy the coffee shop, and let me know if they're publicly traded so I can buy stock in the meantime.


----------



## NogDog

The Keurig is designed to brew the coffee with water at less than a full boil. I think it's something like 195F (versus 212F), but I may be misremembering. It is apparently considered the best temperature at which to extract the best flavor. If you are used to drinking coffee made from fully boiling water, it will probably seem a bit "cool" to you until you get used to it, and it does mean that it will cool down to room temperature a bit faster than fully boiled coffee will. I'm normally fine with it as is, but sometimes I'll zap my cup for 10 seconds in the microwave if I want to make sure it's fully hot, such as if I don't get around to drinking it as soon as it's been dispensed, or it's a really cold morning and I want to maximize the heat. But if you think the coffee is coming out not hot enough, it certainly could be possible that the thermostat is miscalibrated on your unit, and it might be worth a call/email to Keurig customer service to see what they think.

As far as the strength, I've never been one for really strong coffee, but with a normal, unflavored K-Cup I definitely only want to use the smaller cup size on my brewer, not the larger, as it is then too weak for me. These days I'm using the Solofill cup with fresh-ground coffee, and I find I need to fill that to just a bit short of the max fill line in order to get the strength I like (again using the smaller coffee cup size). I have not really experimented with any of the "Extra Bold" K-cups, as most are not available in decaf, which is all I drink these days.


----------



## CS

I am not familiar with the Cuisinart version of Keurig (I do have a regular Cuisinart 4-Cup though, which I like), but your issues don't sound normal to me - for what it's worth.



NogDog said:


> decaf, which is all I drink these days.


I've just gotten into decaf for the nighttime. Have you tried Timothy's Decaf Columbian? It's amazing IMO.


----------



## NogDog

CS said:


> I am not familiar with the Cuisinart version of Keurig (I do have a regular Cuisinart 4-Cup though, which I like), but your issues don't sound normal to me - for what it's worth.
> 
> I've just gotten into decaf for the nighttime. Have you tried Timothy's Decaf Columbian? It's amazing IMO.


I was drinking the Van Houtte decaffeinated dark roast, which was quite tasty, buy now I'm grinding my own and using a Solofill cup with Kicking Horse decaf dark whole beans, which I find really yummy.


----------



## CS

I've never ground my own beans. How easy is it to do, and how easy is it to find beans to grind? I know whole beans are available on Amazon, but what about locally?


----------



## NogDog

CS said:


> I've never ground my own beans. How easy is it to do, and how easy is it to find beans to grind? I know whole beans are available on Amazon, but what about locally?


Amazon has a good selection, of course the trick is figuring out which ones you want to buy. I think I lucked out simply by reading through lots of reviews there and deciding to try the Kicking Horse coffee, and finding that it really suits my taste buds.

The grinding is no big deal. I opted to go for a manual (hand-cranked) grinder, as the electric models seem to generally get mediocre to poor reviews until you start spending over $100 or much more. It took a little experimenting to find the right grind "size" that works well for me, but now that I have it set, I just put a couple rounded tablespoons of beans into the grinder, crank it for less than a minute to grind it all (it's doesn't take much effort at all) and the dump the result into the Solofill cup and I'm good to run it in my Keurig.

Because it uses a metal filter instead of paper, you get more sediment than you would with a regular K-Cup, but I just swirl the cup a bit as I get toward the bottom and drink it all down with no problem.


----------



## hsuthard

I'm deliberating about getting a Keurig, and thinking about buying one off Craigslist to save some money. I like the smaller footprint of the Mini ($40), but like the convenience of the water reservoir on the B60 ($75, and includes a spinner and case of cups). Any thoughts? I currently have a 15-year old Mr. coffee that I pull out infrequently.

Oh, and I've always wondered if you can really go back and forth between coffee cups and tea cups and chocolate cups without a problem?

Thanks!


----------



## Cindy416

hsuthard said:


> I'm deliberating about getting a Keurig, and thinking about buying one off Craigslist to save some money. I like the smaller footprint of the Mini ($40), but like the convenience of the water reservoir on the B60 ($75, and includes a spinner and case of cups). Any thoughts? I currently have a 15-year old Mr. coffee that I pull out infrequently.
> 
> Oh, and I've always wondered if you can really go back and forth between coffee cups and tea cups and chocolate cups without a problem?
> 
> Thanks!


My daughters and I all have the mini, and they gave me a B60 for Christmas so that I could take my mini to school. I bought an 80 oz. tank (I think) to go on my B60 because my husband often nearly ran the other tank (48 oz., I think) dry. Regardless of the tank size, I LOVE having the reservoir. (My daughters are a bit jealous when they come home and are able to have coffee instantly rather than waiting a minute or two.) I'd get the one with the tank over the mini.

I switch between coffee, tea, and chai latte/cocoa/cafe mocha, with no problems. Any of the beverages that have milk or chocolate in them will tell you if you need to run a cup of water after brewing the k-cup. (It's a piece of cake with the reservoir.) That flushes the milk/chocolate/chai tea reside from the exit tube.

Good luck making your decision.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah I totally agree about purchasing the larger Keurig.
I have the B60 at home and we also have one on the original floor here at work.
Wonderful devices.
I moved to another floor and can no longer easily share the B60 with my company-mates.
So I purchsed a mini-plus and while I like it a lot (it sits in my workspace), I like the resevour.

On another subject:  Green Mountain has stopped making several K-cups. The Kona blend, which was only 10% Kona because Kona is too expensive.  The Extra Bold Hazelnut because I don't know.  And of course none of the fair trade organics are in regular supply especially none of the Columbians.  So sad.


----------



## CS

hsuthard said:


> I'm deliberating about getting a Keurig, *and thinking about buying one off Craigslist*_ to save some money._


_

I would *never* do this. If your Keurig goes bad (and it does happen), you'll want it under warranty so you can get a free replacement machine from the company._


----------



## hsuthard

CS said:


> I would *never* do this. If your Keurig goes bad (and it does happen), you'll want it under warranty so you can get a free replacement machine from the company.




It's worth the risk to me. I tested it out before I bought it, and was able to register it with Keurig as well. The warranty's only for one year anyway.

Has anyone tried brewing loose tea with a solofill or similar? I like the idea of brewing iced teas as well. I hate brewing a whole pot just for me in the summer.


----------



## Cindy416

hsuthard said:


> It's worth the risk to me. I tested it out before I bought it, and was able to register it with Keurig as well. The warranty's only for one year anyway.
> 
> Has anyone tried brewing loose tea with a solofill or similar? I like the idea of brewing iced teas as well. I hate brewing a whole pot just for me in the summer.


I used my Solofill with loose tea, and it works fine. Just don't fill the basket too full. I think I used a heaping teaspoon.


----------



## CS

hsuthard said:


> It's worth the risk to me. I tested it out before I bought it, and was able to register it with Keurig as well. The warranty's only for one year anyway.


If you were able to register it, there's no longer any risk involved. Enjoy!


----------



## Rainha

When I use the Keurig for tea, I usually just dispense hot water over a teabag (I'm sure loose tea leaves in a tea ball would also work).  I do give it a quick rinse first, on the smallest cup size, to make sure my tea doesn't taste like coffee.  It's just as easy, I think, and a whole heck of a lot cheaper, and I'm not limited to the selection that's available in K cups.  It's great for anything that needs hot water, I've also used it to make Jello and other totally unrelated hot stuff.


----------



## monkeyluis

I bought the Mr.Coffee k-cup maker for my mother.  She loves it.  I gave her a variety of k-cups to try out.  She's also using the filter adapter to use her own coffee and likes that too.  I'm now trying to convince her to use Amazon Subscribe & Save once she finds what she likes.  I do that with the Donut Shop.  It's great.


----------



## crebel

Anyone tried the Wolfgang Puck "Jamaica Me Crazy" k-cups?  What do they taste like?  I love the name.


----------



## hsuthard

I saw the Jamaica Me Crazy ones the other day, but haven't tried them.

I'm finding that we're drinking lots of tea and decaf coffee, not so much of the hard stuff. My daughter loves the Chai Latte, and DH likes the Hot Chocolate. I tried the Cinnamon Roll coffee this week, and it's nice, very light roast.


----------



## GreenThumb

crebel said:


> Anyone tried the Wolfgang Puck "Jamaica Me Crazy" k-cups? What do they taste like? I love the name.


I really like this flavor, but hubby hates it. Here's my review on Amazon.com:



> I think this is a love it or hate it kind of coffee. I love it. The flavor starts out similar to butter toffee, but then sort of morphs into coconut, pineapple, and rum. I think it's delicious and unique, and I don't ever want to be without some in my cupboard.


----------



## hamerfan

Comments?
We have a Bunn, and like it for its fast brewing. But there are lots of times we only want one or two cups of coffee, not a whole pot. I've been eyeing the platinum B70 Keurig:

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11537017&search=Keurig&Mo=2&cm_re=1_en-_-Top_Left_Nav-_-Top_search&lang=en-US&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&Sp=S&N=5000043&whse=BC&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntk=Text_Search&Dr=P_CatalogName:BC&Ne=4000000&D=Keurig&Ntt=Keurig&No=2&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1

It looks like it will brew a fast cup, and different capacity cups, and even use your own grounds if you want. As I like a darker roast and my wife likes a smoother coffee, I think this is what we want.
If you have/use one, please chime in with pros and cons or any other observations.
Thanks!
hamerfan


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh, my, there's a whole thread about Kuerigs.  It's the unofficial coffeemaker of KindleBoards...I'll find it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

hamerfan said:


> Comments?
> We have a Bunn, and like it for its fast brewing. But there are lots of times we only want one or two cups of coffee, not a whole pot. I've been eyeing the platinum B70 Keurig:
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11537017&search=Keurig&Mo=2&cm_re=1_en-_-Top_Left_Nav-_-Top_search&lang=en-US&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&Sp=S&N=5000043&whse=BC&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntk=Text_Search&Dr=P_CatalogName:BC&Ne=4000000&D=Keurig&Ntt=Keurig&No=2&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1
> 
> It looks like it will brew a fast cup, and different capacity cups, and even use your own grounds if you want. As I like a darker roast and my wife likes a smoother coffee, I think this is what we want.
> If you have/use one, please chime in with pros and cons or any other observations.
> Thanks!
> hamerfan


hamerfan,

I've merged your question with our existing thread about Kuerigs. I'm sure you'll get lots of responses!

Betsy


----------



## hamerfan

Whoa! Looks to be a pretty popular coffeemaker around here. 
Thanks, BtQ!


----------



## Martel47

hamerfan said:


> Comments?
> We have a Bunn, and like it for its fast brewing. But there are lots of times we only want one or two cups of coffee, not a whole pot. I've been eyeing the platinum B70 Keurig:
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11537017&search=Keurig&Mo=2&cm_re=1_en-_-Top_Left_Nav-_-Top_search&lang=en-US&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&Sp=S&N=5000043&whse=BC&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntk=Text_Search&Dr=P_CatalogName:BC&Ne=4000000&D=Keurig&Ntt=Keurig&No=2&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1
> 
> It looks like it will brew a fast cup, and different capacity cups, and even use your own grounds if you want. As I like a darker roast and my wife likes a smoother coffee, I think this is what we want.
> If you have/use one, please chime in with pros and cons or any other observations.
> Thanks!
> hamerfan


The platinum is a good machine for us. We had a problem with it leaking water, but Keurig replaced it and we got a brand new warranty to go with a brand new machine. No problems since then.

We paid less than the link you have up there, so you might want to shop around or find a coupon.


----------



## VegasWriter

Recently visited my sister on the other side of the country... discovered she had a Keurig and after sampling the first cup, decided I would try to steal it. But since it wouldn't fit in my carry-on bag, I limped home without it.

I even tried to bribe sis by offering copies of my two ebooks but she flatly refused. Said she'd already bought them.

_[edited. Sorry, shameless or otherwise, self-promotion is not allowed outside the Book Bazaar. --Betsy, KB Mod]_


----------



## Cindy416

Martel47 said:


> The platinum is a good machine for us. We had a problem with it leaking water, but Keurig replaced it and we got a brand new warranty to go with a brand new machine. No problems since then.
> 
> We paid less than the link you have up there, so you might want to shop around or find a coupon.


I bought my mini-brewer at Bed, Bath & Beyond with a 20% off coupon, and my daughters bought my B60 (Christmas present!) there, as well. Those 20% off coupons really help a lot.


----------



## WTR

I have a mini Keurig. It's great and no more throwing away a half a pot of coffee because no one could finish it! Shameless? You want shameless?

http://www.amazon.com/Fires-Daughter-Fire-Through-ebook/dp/B0050K7LRA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1306345071&sr=8-1


----------



## Angela

I have no idea why I have such bad luck with the Keurig, but I am now on my 5th B70 in 2 years. The best part is that each brewer that died did so while still under the one year warranty and they sent me a new brewer with new warranty. Each brewer had slightly different issues with the last one dumping all the hot water back into the reservoir. Even with the problems I have had, I love my Kuerig and would never go back to brewing pots of coffee. Gotta love their warranty/replacement policy!! 

I saw an "office" version Kuerig at Office Depot last week that is about the same size as the B60 and has a water tank that can be drained for $129. I am considering getting one of these for the lakehouse for summer useage so that it can be drained and stored for the winter.


----------



## CS

GreenThumb said:


> I really like this flavor [Jamaica Me Crazy], but hubby hates it. Here's my review on Amazon.com:
> 
> I think this is a love it or hate it kind of coffee. I love it. The flavor starts out similar to butter toffee, but then sort of morphs into coconut, pineapple, and rum. I think it's delicious and unique, and I don't ever want to be without some in my cupboard.


Great review. Motivated me to buy a box. I LOVE IT so far.

So much better than the bland Island Coconut, which tastes unfinished compared to this.


----------



## Coral Moore

Angela said:


> I have no idea why I have such bad luck with the Keurig, but I am now on my 5th B70 in 2 years. The best part is that each brewer that died did so while still under the one year warranty and they sent me a new brewer with new warranty. Each brewer had slightly different issues with the last one dumping all the hot water back into the reservoir. Even with the problems I have had, I love my Kuerig and would never go back to brewing pots of coffee. Gotta love their warranty/replacement policy!!
> 
> I saw an "office" version Kuerig at Office Depot last week that is about the same size as the B60 and has a water tank that can be drained for $129. I am considering getting one of these for the lakehouse for summer useage so that it can be drained and stored for the winter.


This may seem like a silly question but do you filter the water you put in? Someone I know at work was complaining about repeated problems with their Keurig and it turned out to be hard water build-ups. I've had mine a year now and use it 3-4 times a day with no issues, but I Brita filter the water before I put it in there.


----------



## Angela

Coral said:


> This may seem like a silly question but do you filter the water you put in? Someone I know at work was complaining about repeated problems with their Keurig and it turned out to be hard water build-ups. I've had mine a year now and use it 3-4 times a day with no issues, but I Brita filter the water before I put it in there.


I use distilled water only in my brewer. After the first one died using filtered water from the fridge, and the second using bottled drinking water, I switched to distilled water only.


----------



## Coral Moore

Angela said:


> I use distilled water only in my brewer. After the first one died using filtered water from the fridge, and the second using bottled drinking water, I switched to distilled water only.


Oh well, it was a long shot. Sorry to hear about your K-problems. I'm glad they are so good about replacing bad units though, I've heard that from more than one place. Nice to hear about good customer service for a change.


----------



## laurie_lu

I still have my Keurig box that it came in.  I was wondering if it is safe to go ahead and toss the box out for recycling day this week.  I've had my Keurig for 6 months and have only had one problem early on when it didn't refill with water and I had to unplug it.   Would there ever be a reason I would need to send the Keurig back to the company in the original box?


----------



## stormhawk

Everybody I know who has had a big enough problem under warranty to merit a replacement unit has only had to send back the thing you stick the k-cup into.


----------



## laurie_lu

Thanks.  Now there will be one less cardboard box piled up in my basement.


----------



## Cindy416

laurie_lu said:


> Thanks. Now there will be one less cardboard box piled up in my basement.


I'm terrible about throwing away boxes. I always think that I'll need them in the event of required service to the product. In this room, I have 2 Keurig boxes, a pizzelle iron box, a Cuisinart hand blender (aka: boat motor) box, my rice cooker box, an Enviro Steamer box, and the box that a dvd player was in. Someone PLEASE give me permission to throw them ALL out tomorrow! (Isn't that pathetic?)


----------



## stormhawk

You have my permission to throw away any box for any product you bought over a year ago. Unless it has a lifetime warranty with an "original packaging" clause.


----------



## Cindy416

stormhawk said:


> You have my permission to throw away any box for any product you bought over a year ago. Unless it has a lifetime warranty with an "original packaging" clause.


Thanks!  Actually, the two Keurigs and the Cuisinart products have been bought/given to me as gifts less than a year ago, so maybe I'll hang onto those, but I still have several others that I'll get rid of. I'm trying to clear out clutter, which is a big deal since inheriting LOTS of stuff from four close relatives who have passed away in the last few years.

By the way, since this is the Keuring thread: I LOVE Jamaica Me Crazy coffee. Even used some in my chocolate Shakeology shake that I had for breakfast. Delicious!


----------



## crebel

Cindy416 said:


> By the way, since this is the Keuring thread: I LOVE Jamaica Me Crazy coffee. Even used some in my chocolate Shakeology shake that I had for breakfast. Delicious!


I finally bought some Jamaica Me Crazy at Bed, Bath & Beyond last time I was in the big city.  I haven't tried it yet, but it does sound good as an ice coffee. What's a Shakeology Shake?


----------



## Cindy416

crebel said:


> I finally bought some Jamaica Me Crazy at Bed, Bath & Beyond last time I was in the big city. I haven't tried it yet, but it does sound good as an ice coffee. What's a Shakeology Shake?


I'm not particularly fond of some of the flavored coffees (like hazelnut and chocolate raspberry), but really like the hint of coconut in the JMC variety. Haven't tried it as iced coffee, but that's on my list of coffees to try this week. Let me know if you try it and like it.

(Shakeology is a complete meal in a shake. I do the Weight Watchers program, and Shakeology shakes are great ways to have a filling, nutritious meal in a shake that "costs" few Points Plus. I add fruit sometimes (which is "free" on WW), and I get a lot of nutrition. Seems as if life's pretty busy for me, so this works out great. My daughters drink the shakes, too, which is how I found out about them. (My thirty-something daughters didn't need to lose wt., but they love the nutrition.) Shakeology comes from the Beachbody company, which is the company behind exercise plans like P90X, TurboFire, etc. PM me if you are interested in more info.)


----------



## hsuthard

I'm currently in love with the Celestial Seasonins Lemon Zinger over ice - yummy and refreshing!


----------



## summerteeth

FYI Amazon has four 50 count boxes on sale for $25 today - double black diamond, Tully's Italian, Our Blend & Vermont Country Blend decaf


----------



## Tam

We visited the Green Mountain Coffee Company while on vacation in Vermont last week, and I tried Vermont Country Blend for the first time (they said it's their bestseller at the store there) - oh my, what a smooth nice taste!

On a slightly amusing note - at our B&B, the owner told us she had a guest last year who was admiring the view, then asked her where the coffee trees were... He actually believed that Green Mountain Coffee was _grown in Vermont!_


----------



## stormhawk

Funny! Everybody knows that Vermont grows hippies ...


----------



## hamerfan

Hi again all,
Has anyone made hot chocolate with their Keurig or Tassimo?
Since I quit smoking, I rarely drink coffee (my wife still has a cup every day). But I am an utter fool for good hot chocolate. The decision is gonna be made soon, and it'll either be Keurig or Tassimo.
So, any good hot chocolate from these?


----------



## geoffthomas

We have enjoyed the hot chocolate.
We like the iced-tea cups even more.
Will try the iced-coffee cups soon.
I should mention that the iced-tea can be had in herbal varieties, if you want to avoid caffeine.

By the way, congrats on quitting.
I am a smoker who doesn't.
Smoked 2.5 packs a day for 20 years, none now for over 25 years.
But - one day at a time (actually just focus on not smoking the next one, anytime that I think I want to).


----------



## Addie

Congratulations, Hamerfan! And to you, too, Geoff! That's awesome.

I don't have a Tassimo, though I believe at least one person who frequents the Accessories thread does. You could always stop by there and ask.
I do have a Keurig. I've read a few reviews regarding the hot chocolate. Some love it, and some think it's a waste. The main problem seems to be that the Keurig doesn't get every last bit of mix from the KCup. I believe shaking helps somewhat. Whenever I want hot chocolate, I'll use the hot water from my Keurig and just add a packet of hot chocolate I buy at the grocery store. A bit more work, but I don't really mind.


----------



## Rainha

I know this has been discussed, but it's a long thread, so maybe someone can help me.  I'm hoping to make a bulk order of K-Cups soon, but I think I'm cursed.  Both of my favorite coffees are discontinued.  I really like Tully's Kona blend, and Green Mountain's Fair Trade Colombian.  Aside from seeking out a bunch of Bed Bath and Beyond coupons and stocking up in person, does anyone have any suggestions on where I can find them for a good price?  I'm kind of tired of pay 75 cents per cup at the grocery store.  Also, if anyone else likes those particular blends and has suggestions for something similar, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Addie

http://www.bigcatcoffees.com/
http://www.1quickcup.com/
http://shoffee.com/
http://finestcup.com/
http://coffeecow.com/PublicPages/Home.aspx
http://www.coffeecart.com/
http://www.coffeewiz.com/

Okay, so that's a list of all the websites I have bookmarked under "Keurig." You might compare a few coffees and see which site gives you the best deal.
I believe the most popular sites here are the first two listed. The nice thing about Big Cat Coffees is that you can create your own sample pack.
I've never ordered from any of these sites (I order from Green Mountain and previously had ordered from Keurig's site, both with good results). I've almost completely moved to Green Mountain's non-K-Cup coffees. And for any K-Cups I want, I wait until I get a BB&B coupon because I usually only need one box.

I also know that Amazon has deals for certain K-Cups. I can't remember which day, so hopefully someone else can chime in here.

I never tried either coffee you liked, so I have no recommendations based on those. Sorry they both got discontinued! Companies always seem to eliminate your favourites, don't they? I've had that happen to me with teas on a few occasions. I will say that I adore Green Mountain's Ethiopian Yirgacheffe. Unfortunately, they don't have a K-Cup version. Wish they did!
I'm sure someone will come along with better knowledge than me to recommend some replacements.


----------



## Rainha

Thanks, AddieLove!  I'll do some poking around.  I hate to just google and pick a random website to give my money to, you know?  And my favorites always end up discontinued...


----------



## Addie

Of course! And I understand exactly how you feel. I'm always wary about new websites. I do know people have shopped the first two with success, though.
Discontinued coffee is terrible because it's not like you can just stock up with tons of boxes since they'll go stale. So disappointing. I had actually wanted to try the Kona one but never got around to it. Perhaps it's better not to know what I'm missing.


----------



## 908tracy

It's official.....KB is very bad for my wallet! It all started with the kindle....research led me here, and within the hour of reading, I knew I HAD to have it!!!

Next came the Oberon....followed by the Decal Girl skins....Then I just HAD to open the thread about rice makers and pressure cookers, yup, now own the Fagor 3 in 1. 

I've always LOVED my coffee, and was just perfectly happy with my Hamilton Beach Brew station. Why did I open this thread?

I will be ordering the Platinum Keurig as soon as I return from vacation as I am now convinced that I am missing out on a whole new world of coffee drinking pleasure!!!

You guys are GOOD!!!!! (where's my devil smiley??)


----------



## Raffeer

Got my Keurig the same way; an encounter with this thread. I LOVE the machine and I am so grateful to all who posted. 
I had never heard of it prior to this thread but once mine arrived and I went to tell my circle I discovered that most were already owners and I was late catching the boat. 
The ice teas are also great especially the "half and half" and the "southern sweet".


----------



## 908tracy

I know, I LOVE KB and it's members. All of my purchases have not let me down yet!!! Each one lives up to it's hype here so I am very confident I will be equally as happy with my Keurig. I will also probably be frequenting this thread now.

What is this half and half and southern sweet you speak of? Is there a recipe somewhere (I read the first 15 pages of this thread, so if they are here I just have to catch up!)


----------



## Cindy

I own a K60 Special Edition Keurig.  This is my third Keurig as the first two have quit working after about 6 months.  I have seen numerous postings on Google about not using distilled water in the Keurig but I am still confused on using purified water (without the reverse osmosis) or distilled.  Which should I be using and do you have a brand that most of you agree on.  I really want this one to work as I love the coffee and the convenience of the machine.

Thank you.


----------



## hamerfan

Cindy said:


> I own a K60 Special Edition Keurig. This is my third Keurig as the first two have quit working after about 6 months. I have seen numerous postings on Google about not using distilled water in the Keurig but I am still confused on using purified water (without the reverse osmosis) or distilled. Which should I be using and do you have a brand that most of you agree on. I really want this one to work as I love the coffee and the convenience of the machine.
> 
> Thank you.


Great question as we will be buying ours in the next month or so and we want ours to last as well. 
What water to use to make the Keurig last?


----------



## Raffeer

Tracy908 "Southern Sweet" and "half and Half" are  K-cups for iced tea. Half and Half is supposedly half tea and half lemonade. I don't see it as half lemonade but rather ice tea that has had lemon added. It's my favorite. 
The Southern Sweet is just that. Ice tea with a fair amount of sweet added. If you normally add a sweetner to your K-cup ice tea I would hold off until you have tasted it, You might not need to add any.

Cindy - for what it's worth I use tap water in my Keurig and have not had a problem yet. (2years).


----------



## Addie

Regarding water, I've got a Brita pitcher. I get the outside water from the hose (doesn't have salt added to it from the water softener), add it to the Brita pitcher and use that for my Keurig. I have a mini, if that makes a difference. And I've had it for two years, I believe.


----------



## Cindy416

I use filtered water from my Brita pitcher in my Keurigs, and so far, I've gotten along fine. (My mini is a year old, and my B60 was a Christmas gift.)


----------



## 908tracy

Raffeer said:


> Tracy908 "Southern Sweet" and "half and Half" are K-cups for iced tea. Half and Half is supposedly half tea and half lemonade. I don't see it as half lemonade but rather ice tea that has had lemon added. It's my favorite.
> The Southern Sweet is just that. Ice tea with a fair amount of sweet added. If you normally add a sweetner to your K-cup ice tea I would hold off until you have tasted it, You might not need to add any.
> 
> Cindy - for what it's worth I use tap water in my Keurig and have not had a problem yet. (2years).


Thank you so much for the reply! I happened to spot the Southern Sweet at a kitchen gadget store in my Mall. I haven't gotten my Keurig yet, but still lusting after one. Some of the reviews have me a bit scared I must say as it is a lot of money to spend for the machine to quit on ya 6 months in!! It's like anything else though, most ppl who post are having problems with theirs, those who are perfectly happy are enjoying theirs and have no need to go online to post. (i suppose) 

I want the Platinum one, but those reviews scare me the most!


----------



## KindleGirl

908tracy said:


> Thank you so much for the reply! I happened to spot the Southern Sweet at a kitchen gadget store in my Mall. I haven't gotten my Keurig yet, but still lusting after one. Some of the reviews have me a bit scared I must say as it is a lot of money to spend for the machine to quit on ya 6 months in!! It's like anything else though, most ppl who post are having problems with theirs, those who are perfectly happy are enjoying theirs and have no need to go online to post. (i suppose)
> 
> I want the Platinum one, but those reviews scare me the most!


I can understand your hesitation. I have a Platinum one and it has been replaced twice so far. First one lasted almost a year, second one lasted about 9 months. I'm hoping this one lasts forever.  While it can be frustrating, at least Keurig is replacing them without any fuss. Once you walk thru the troubleshooting with the c.s. person and they determine it isn't fixable, they will send you out a new one. I love mine and would miss it tremendously if I had to give it up.


----------



## 908tracy

KindleGirl said:


> I can understand your hesitation. I have a Platinum one and it has been replaced twice so far. First one lasted almost a year, second one lasted about 9 months. I'm hoping this one lasts forever.  While it can be frustrating, at least Keurig is replacing them without any fuss. Once you walk thru the troubleshooting with the c.s. person and they determine it isn't fixable, they will send you out a new one. I love mine and would miss it tremendously if I had to give it up.


Thanks Kindlegirl, that makes me feel a lot better!! Gee, I wonder if it's like cell phones....when we only had basic flip phones they lasted and lasted. Since they can do mostly everything a computer does they seem to have tons of issues, ya know? I'm wondering if all of the added benefits (bells and whistles) of doing cold brews, temp adjustment, etc has made them a bit less reliable than the original Keurig? Oh well, knowing it will be replaced makes a ton of difference in my hesitation. Thanks again!


----------



## hsuthard

I picked up a water filter kit yesterday and plan to give it a try. I've run into a couple of instances where the Keurig didn't output a full cup of liquid, but only about a third of what it was supposed to. I'm thinking that's a sign of a clog or buildup in the tubes somewhere. I'm going to do the vinegar thing and then install the water filter kit and see how that works.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Found out that my grocery store had its own generic K Cups. Two bucks cheaper for 12 than Green Mountain, etc. Love it.


----------



## rho

For the people using the solofill how fine do you make your grind and how much do you put in - a measure like a tsp or do you just go up to the fill line?  Thanks


----------



## KindleGirl

hsuthard said:


> I picked up a water filter kit yesterday and plan to give it a try. I've run into a couple of instances where the Keurig didn't output a full cup of liquid, but only about a third of what it was supposed to. I'm thinking that's a sign of a clog or buildup in the tubes somewhere. I'm going to do the vinegar thing and then install the water filter kit and see how that works.


I think I remember reading in this thread a while back that Keurig recommended that you not use the filter system because it was causing some sort of problem. I had purchased one to use also and then read about the filter system so I ended up returning it before I tried it. Maybe it depends on what brewer you have, not sure. I wish I could give more details but I can't recall any more right now. Maybe someone who has dealt with this situation can weigh in It's odd that they still sell it if they tell you not to use it, but I'm pretty sure they told people to remove them if they called cs with problems.


----------



## Cindy416

hsuthard said:


> I picked up a water filter kit yesterday and plan to give it a try. I've run into a couple of instances where the Keurig didn't output a full cup of liquid, but only about a third of what it was supposed to. I'm thinking that's a sign of a clog or buildup in the tubes somewhere. I'm going to do the vinegar thing and then install the water filter kit and see how that works.


Sometimes the cause of less water than expected is that of gas building in the water tubing. If your K-cup is really fresh and has a puffy foil top, the gas that is inside the cup goes into the tubing, causing a diminish usher release of water. This happened to me shortly after I got my mini-Keurig last year. I'll see if I can find the post that I made after talking to customer support at Keurig. If I can find it, I'll post the link in this thread.


----------



## Cindy416

Here's a repeat of my post fro October of last year in case anyone needs the information:


"Here's a tip that I learned today from Keurig's customer service:

If you have a K-cup whose foil top is puffy, the puffiness is caused by a build-up of gas inside the cup. (The tech says that the presence of gas signifies that the beans were very freshly-ground when the K-cup was filled.) To avoid a problem, manually press the cup onto the exit needle (in the bottom of the cup holding mechanism) until the needle punctures the cup and allows the gas to escape via the bottom of the cup. If you set the cup in the holder and then lower the top part of the Keurig onto the cup, as is customary, gas in the K-cup can be forced into the water line, causing the water to not be fully dispensed through the coffee and into your mug or cup. 

I was afraid that my Keurig mini-brewer was defective, and was preparing to box it up and return it to the Bed, Bath and Beyond where I had purchased it (45 miles away). I'm glad now that I called the Keurig cs, especially now that I've noticed that I have several K-cups with puffy, taut foil lids. I'm sure I have run into the same problem had I brought home a replacement coffeemaker.

If this tip has already been shared, I apologize for the duplication, but I couldn't find the hint anywhere on here."


----------



## John Dorian

I have absolutely no idea what they are


----------



## Cindy416

John Dorian said:


> I have absolutely no idea what they are


You have no idea what a Keurig is? You need to get started on your research right away, John. How else will we enable you, just as we have enabled many others (myself and my daughters included). In a nutshell, a Keurig is a coffeemaker into which you insert a K-cup (small, individual serving) of your favorite coffee or tea. You close the lid and within seconds (depending upon the model that you have), you have a piping hot cup of coffee or tea. It's a wonderful thing!


----------



## John Dorian

I need to get me one of those!

Any suggestions on where to start my research?


----------



## Cindy416

John Dorian said:


> I need to get me one of those!
> 
> Any suggestions on where to start my research?


I'd suggest starting with this thread, and then reading comments on Amazon.com and maybe BedBathandBeyond.com. Feel free to post any questions here. (I am sure that 75 pages of Keurig comments is a big daunting, unless you have all night to spend. Have fun.)


----------



## Raffeer

Cindy - I feel that I've been indebted to you since you posted the original "puffy tops" alert. As time has gone by I am seeing more and more of them ("puffy tops"). I wonder if it isn't due to Keurig becoming more popular and K-cups being rushed to the market.
As I posted earlier I only use tap water in spite of having been given a Brita set up (too much trouble). My Keurig has not had a problem yet (2, almost 3 years) and it is used heavily.


----------



## Cindy416

Raffeer said:


> Cindy - I feel that I've been indebted to you since you posted the original "puffy tops" alert. As time has gone by I am seeing more and more of them ("puffy tops"). I wonder if it isn't due to Keurig becoming more popular and K-cups being rushed to the market.
> As I posted earlier I only use tap water in spite of having been given a Brita set up (too much trouble). My Keurig has not had a problem yet (2, almost 3 years) and it is used heavily.


I'd glad that my warning helped you, Rafeer. I know that I've found quite a few "puffy tops" since my talk with customer service nearly a year ago. Since I've been puncturing the puffy cups, I haven't had any problems with the water line. (I haven't de-limed, either, but I always use Brita filtered water in the tank.)


----------



## sjc

THANKS for the PUFFYTOP tip!!
Also:
1. Dunkin' Donuts French Vanilla K Cups are to die for.  Sold at Dunkin' Donuts 14 cup box.
2. Don't forget to wash out the tank thoroughly; it can get a slime layer, much like that of a fish tank.

TIP:  May be a repeat tip (from Keurig rep).  The piercing needle in the top of the machine has holes in which to stick a paper clip pretty far into and wiggle it around.  Cleans out any caught grinds to make the water flow freely.

TIP:  I fill my reservoir using an empty Sunny Delight jug. I fill it with water and pour that into the reservoir...BECAUSE...they don't make a replacement reservoir.  If you should drop and crack it you're stuck.  I only remove mine to give it a good washing and am extra careful not to drop it.


----------



## John Dorian

Does anybody have any brewer recommendations? The b150 commercial system has the highest rating on their sit, but I don't really know what i'd be looking for


----------



## Ruby296

sjc said:


> THANKS for the PUFFYTOP tip!!
> Also:
> 1. Dunkin' Donuts French Vanilla K Cups are to die for. Sold at Dunkin' Donuts 14 cup box.


Thanks for the quick review! I've been wondering how they are since I heard they were available a few days ago.


----------



## Raffeer

Thanks SJC. Didn't know about the holes in the piercing needle. Will get on that.


John -  I just bought the brewer one up from the bottom of the line. A 40 I believe. Last bought one as a gift for Christmas was about 129 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Cindy416

sjc said:


> THANKS for the PUFFYTOP tip!!
> Also:
> 1. Dunkin' Donuts French Vanilla K Cups are to die for. Sold at Dunkin' Donuts 14 cup box.
> 2. Don't forget to wash out the tank thoroughly; it can get a slime layer, much like that of a fish tank.
> 
> TIP: May be a repeat tip (from Keurig rep). The piercing needle in the top of the machine has holes in which to stick a paper clip pretty far into and wiggle it around. Cleans out any caught grinds to make the water flow freely.
> 
> TIP: I fill my reservoir using an empty Sunny Delight jug. I fill it with water and pour that into the
> reservoir...BECAUSE...they don't make a replacement reservoir. If you should drop and crack it you're stuck. I only remove mine to give it a good washing and am extra careful not to drop it.


I have a B60, and I bought a replacement reservoir that's even larger than the one that came with my Keurig. (I think the original reservoir is 48 oz. and the newer one is around 64 oz.) I, too, fill my reservoir with a pitcher rather than removing it and taking it to the faucet.


----------



## Addie

John Dorian said:


> Does anybody have any brewer recommendations? The b150 commercial system has the highest rating on their sit, but I don't really know what i'd be looking for


It really depends on your needs. I have the mini because I'm the only coffee drinker; and I only drink one cup a day, two at the most. But if you have a family of drinkers, or if you drink several cups a day, you'll probably want something with a water reservoir so you don't have to wait every time for the water to heat. Then you'll have to figure out if you want it to have adjustable temperature or any other features. In the the brewers section for Keurig.com you can compare and maybe narrow down your choices. There are also other brewer brands aside from Keurig that will work with KCups: Cuisinart, Breville, Mr. Coffee.


----------



## sjc

QUESTION/SUGGESTION:

SHOULD we create a *Keurig Tips and Hints* thread separate from this general discussion thread for those who need troubleshooting? It would be easier than scrolling through all of the posts and or repeating the same Q & A's.


----------



## Addie

That sounds like a good idea! You'd probably have to run it by the moderators first, though, or else they'll merge the topics. If they're not okay with two separate threads, we could always just make the list and then post it on here and then refer back to it whenever someone has questions. What would be really nice is if we could take the post and have it be the first one for the whole thread; I wonder if that's doable.


----------



## CS

sjc said:


> QUESTION/SUGGESTION:
> 
> SHOULD we create a *Keurig Tips and Hints* thread separate from this general discussion thread for those who need troubleshooting? It would be easier than scrolling through all of the posts and or repeating the same Q & A's.


I like that idea.


----------



## Raffeer

I like the idea of a Hints and Tips thread. 76 screens is an awful lot to expect a K newbie to plow through.


----------



## hsuthard

SJC, thank you for that tip! That makes some sense, and as I've been using filtered water all along, I may not need the filter kit.

The kit itself says it's only for certain models made after a certain date, maybe that's the confusion? I'll have to look at it and see . . .


----------



## sjc

hsuthard said:


> SJC, thank you for that tip! That makes some sense, and as I've been using filtered water all along, I may not need the filter kit.
> 
> The kit itself says it's only for certain models made after a certain date, maybe that's the confusion? I'll have to look at it and see . . .


The rep told me not to bother with my filter (though I still do) and to descale only when it says to. Hmmmmm..


----------



## Tip10

Situation:  I need to brew two 16 ounce travel mugs of coffee every weekday morning. Weekends we generally go through more but usually more "normal" cup sizes.
I prefer a strong bold brew, DW prefers something bold but not quite as strong. For comparison we currently use a Cuisinart Grind and Brew and generally run a good Sumatra, Black and Tan, Italian Roast or dark Costa Rican through it with it set to either Medium or Strong. We both drink it black (the way coffee was meant to be   )

Our Grind and Brew is starting to die (we usually manage to go through one about every 18 months or so).
 Will a Keurig work for us?  
 Will it produce enough quickly in the morning?  
 Will it produce brews strong enough for us? 
 Does any model handle a 16 ounce cup?

My concern is not necessarily with producing enough but with producing watered down coffee -- most of the K's I've seen don't produce cups in our desired sizes or have reviews saying that doing that much produces week coffee.

What say ye folks?  Recommendations?


----------



## Coral Moore

Tip10 said:


> My concern is not necessarily with producing enough but with producing watered down coffee -- most of the K's I've seen don't produce cups in our desired sizes or have reviews saying that doing that much produces week coffee.


A valid concern in my opinion. The Keurig is great for either small quantities of strong coffee or large quantities of not so strong. I make two 8 oz cups for me every morning for my travel mug. Since that's all I make the time it takes to make two cups that way is fine for me. I think you'd have to make 4 "cups" to fulfill your needs, and that will probably be slower than you want it to be. You can set it to do 16 in one shot, but you will be dissatisfied, since you've said you like it strong.


----------



## Tip10

Thanks Coral!!

One more quick question if I may -- what kind of time frame is there for brewing the 2 "cups"?


----------



## Cindy416

Tip10 said:


> Thanks Coral!!
> 
> One more quick question if I may -- what kind of time frame is there for brewing the 2 "cups"?


I'm not Coral, but I'd just made 2 large cups in my B-60. Granted, I hurried to get them made so that I could give you a time, but it took 1 minute and 40 seconds to brew them. (Large cups on my Keurig are slightly more than 10 oz. I often brew 2 small or medium cups into one mug, using the same K-cup, because I don't want really strong coffee.)


----------



## Tip10

Thanks Cindy!  I appreciate it.  I may have to take the plunge and see what they can do.


----------



## Cindy416

Tip10 said:


> Thanks Cindy! I appreciate it. I may have to take the plunge and see what they can do.


You're welcome! I love mine, and I'm not even a coffee addict.  I bought a mini-Keurig last fall, and then decided that it should be at school for me to use when I have a break. My family bought my B-60 for me for Christmas, and I love it because of the reservoir. I ended up replacing the 48 oz. reservoir with a 64 oz. (approximately) one because my husband decided that he would use it, too. That way, we always have plenty of water ready for brewing. (I also make the hot cocoa, Cafe Mocha, hot apple cider, and teas with mine.) If you get one, read back a few messages to find my post about releasing gas from k-cups with puffy tops.

Good luck. Let us know how you like your Keurig if you get it.


----------



## CS

I *hate* Green Mountain! 



http://www.shoffeeblog.com/2011/08/timothys-keurig-k-cups-set-to-be.html said:


> *Thursday, August 18, 2011
> Timothy's Keurig K-Cups Set to be Discontinued in the United States*
> 
> After more than a year of speculation, Green Mountain Coffee Roasters informed us earlier today that Timothy's World Coffee Brand Keurig K-Cup Portion Packs will no longer be available in the United States, effective September 9, 2011.
> 
> In a letter dated August 15, 2011, Green Mountain Coffee Roasters states:
> 
> "Effective September 9, 2011 Timothy World Coffee K-Cup portion pack beverage varieties will no longer be available in the wholesale channel in the United States. This will enable us to offer yo a more consistent supply of products that best meet customer demand under the Green Mountain Coffee Roasters, Inc. (GMCR), Specialty Coffee Business Unite (SCBU) family of brands."
> 
> The wording of the letter does leave open the question as to whether Timothy's World Coffee Keurig K-Cups will be available at all within the United States at grocery, retail and specialty outlets. Stay tuned to the Shoffee Blog for all of the latest details on this and other single-serve coffee news, including a breakdown of all of the suggested replacements for your favorite Timothy's World Coffee K-Cup portion pack beverage varieties.
> 
> All the Timothy's Keurig K-Cups currently available on Shoffee.com will continue to be available as long as we have inventory.


Timothy's Decaf Columbia has become an evening staple for me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/ref=cs_top_nav_gb27

I'm not a coffee person, but I remembered this thread--The Amazon "lightning deal" that begins at 6:00 PM Pacific time on Monday is supposedly a "Great alternative to buying expensive coffee for your Keurig Machine!" And I thought it might be of interest to those who read this thread. This deal will run for a limited time after it starts (in less than two hours as I post this). And I have no idea if it will even truly be a good deal, but I thought I'd call people's attention to it....


----------



## Tip10

Took the plunge -- picked up a B60 over the weekend.  So far am loving it. 
Running the darker roasts on the large size comes up with a pretty good cup of coffee.  
DW and I can fill our travel mugs off of three brews at the large size.

Start back to work tomorrow so we'll see how it goes in the morning.  
DW and I works same place and commute together -- some days driving -- some days by train.  
We leave at o'damn early (about 5:45AM) so good stout coffee is a must!!


----------



## CS

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/ref=cs_top_nav_gb27
> 
> I'm not a coffee person, but I remembered this thread--The Amazon "lightning deal" that begins at 6:00 PM Pacific time on Monday is supposedly a "Great alternative to buying expensive coffee for your Keurig Machine!" And I thought it might be of interest to those who read this thread. This deal will run for a limited time after it starts (in less than two hours as I post this). And I have no idea if it will even truly be a good deal, but I thought I'd call people's attention to it....


I missed the deal, but it was for the Ekobrew, which I highly recommend at any price.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn

I was interested in getting one, but I love DD coffee so much, I have been slow on the uptake...until I just saw this! DD Ks! So happy!

http://www.dunkindonuts.com/content/dunkindonuts/en/menu/coffee/K-Cup_Packs.html

Kimberly Llewellyn, _The Wedding Writer_
(Floridian now, but originally a New Englander)


----------



## sjc

Dunkin' Donuts K cups are delicious and taste EXACTLY like the real deal.  14 K Cups for 11.99 which comes out to .86 cents per cup over the 2.34 that it costs at D & D for a medium.  I am on my second box.  I don't drink coffee; but my company loves it.  I drink tea and chai.  Love the Keurig.


----------



## Addie

I will have to pick some up to try if I see a Dunkin' Donuts. I wish they sold it at BB&B. It's just so convenient.

By the way, I finally tried Tully's K-Cup Kona Blend Extra Bold. I love it. This is the one being discontinued, isn't it?


----------



## Maud Muller

Hope this question hasn't been asked, but I didn't want to go through all the posts on this tread.  Our son gave us a coffee maker (Bunn) a dozen years ago with a reservoir that made coffee very quickly. Both my husband and I are coffee lovers and visit Starbucks frequently along with several of the other coffee spots that have sprung up in the area. Well my beloved coffee maker just bit the dust and I'm not sure what to do. Does the Kurig make a full pot of coffee using a reservoir of hot water always at the ready like the Bunn or does it only make a cup at a time? I'm really spoiled and don't want to wait the length of time it takes for a traditional coffee maker to fill the pot.


----------



## rho

CS said:


> I *hate* Green Mountain!
> 
> Timothy's Decaf Columbia has become an evening staple for me.


Well crud - me too - if you find something else you like let me know...


----------



## Addie

Eileen Muller said:


> Hope this question hasn't been asked, but I didn't want to go through all the posts on this tread. Our son gave us a coffee maker (Bunn) a dozen years ago with a reservoir that made coffee very quickly. Both my husband and I are coffee lovers and visit Starbucks frequently along with several of the other coffee spots that have sprung up in the area. Well my beloved coffee maker just bit the dust and I'm not sure what to do. Does the Kurig make a full pot of coffee using a reservoir of hot water always at the ready like the Bunn or does it only make a cup at a time? I'm really spoiled and don't want to wait the length of time it takes for a traditional coffee maker to fill the pot.


The Keurig makes one cup at a time. And after each cup, you'll need to change out the KCup (where the coffee is housed). Some will brew the same KCup twice. The second cup will be weaker, though. It just depends what strength KCup you get and how strong you like your coffee. Different Keurigs have different features. You don't want the mini as that takes a couple minutes to brew one cup since there's no reservoir. If you decide to purchase one, you'll definitely want one with a reservoir so that your coffee will brew in less than a minute. Also, there are different sizes of reservoir. And for some you can adjust the temperature of your coffee, and you can change the amount of water used for that cup e.g., some allow 4oz, 6oz, 8oz, 10oz, 12oz. If you go to Keurig.com, you can find the different machines there and see which one works best for you.


----------



## robertk328

I have a B70 Platinum and love it  Large reservoir, timer so it's hot when I get up, different coffee size settings, makes great iced coffee too.

Will actually go make a cup now!


----------



## Cindy416

Addie said:


> The Keurig makes one cup at a time. And after each cup, you'll need to change out the KCup (where the coffee is housed). Some will brew the same KCup twice. The second cup will be weaker, though. It just depends what strength KCup you get and how strong you like your coffee. Different Keurigs have different features. You don't want the mini as that takes a couple minutes to brew one cup since there's no reservoir. If you decide to purchase one, you'll definitely want one with a reservoir so that your coffee will brew in less than a minute. Also, there are different sizes of reservoir. And for some you can adjust the temperature of your coffee, and you can change the amount of water used for that cup e.g., some allow 4oz, 6oz, 8oz, 10oz, 12oz. If you go to Keurig.com, you can find the different machines there and see which one works best for you.


I often brew the same K-cup twice, but I brew it into a large mug, leaving the coffee that was produced in the first brewing cycle in the mug. I'm not a huge fan of extremely strong coffee, so it works well for me to brew a large cup and then a small or medium on top of the first.


----------



## T.M.souders author

I love my Kuerig too.  I also have the one with the large resevior and the diff. cup sizes.  But has anyone noticed the cost of K-cups rise in the past month?  Where I'm at, they've risen several dollars a box in just a month.  They're getting a little too pricy!


----------



## robertk328

T.M.souders said:


> I love my Kuerig too. I also have the one with the large resevior and the diff. cup sizes. But has anyone noticed the cost of K-cups rise in the past month? Where I'm at, they've risen several dollars a box in just a month. They're getting a little too pricy!


I think coffee itself has gone up as well - keep an eye out for deals at Bed Bath & Beyond. Costco also has good prices if you want specific brands, ie Newman's Own Bold, and I believe they have some of the Green Mountain as well.


----------



## hsuthard

Did anyone else get samples of the upcoming Starbucks K-cups in the mail? I've tried two so far and they're really nice. I've tried the medium roast ones, the strong roast ones I'm sure I'll be brewing twice in order to lessen the strength.


----------



## Ruby296

hsuthard said:


> Did anyone else get samples of the upcoming Starbucks K-cups in the mail? I've tried two so far and they're really nice. I've tried the medium roast ones, the strong roast ones I'm sure I'll be brewing twice in order to lessen the strength.


No, but I'd love to try them! Did you sign up somewhere or did you just receive them in the mail?


----------



## robertk328

Addie said:


> It really depends on your needs. I have the mini because I'm the only coffee drinker; and I only drink one cup a day, two at the most. But if you have a family of drinkers, or if you drink several cups a day, you'll probably want something with a water reservoir so you don't have to wait every time for the water to heat. Then you'll have to figure out if you want it to have adjustable temperature or any other features. In the the brewers section for Keurig.com you can compare and maybe narrow down your choices. There are also other brewer brands aside from Keurig that will work with KCups: Cuisinart, Breville, Mr. Coffee.


I'm the only one here as well and typically only one a day too, except on weekends. I had the mini but moved up to a different model for the convenience of the timer and reservoir.


----------



## hsuthard

Ruby296 said:


> No, but I'd love to try them! Did you sign up somewhere or did you just receive them in the mail?


I assume they got my address through my product registration. They came in the mail, a nice little cardboard four-pack of k-cups. No coupons, just a small blurb about how they'd be coming soon to Starbucks. I haven't seen them in any stores yet.


----------



## Ruby296

hsuthard said:


> I assume they got my address through my product registration. They came in the mail, a nice little cardboard four-pack of k-cups. No coupons, just a small blurb about how they'd be coming soon to Starbucks. I haven't seen them in any stores yet.


Thank you! I hope they start sending them out to everyone soon


----------



## T.M.souders author

That stinks I didn't get the STarbucks ones!  I did get these new Italian Roast ones though, but they were waaay to strong for my liking.  I can handle strong coffee, but these about put hair on my chest, lol


----------



## rho

What grind would I get a local coffee place to use in a solofill for my Keurig?  And anyone who uses one about how many cups do you get out of a pound of coffee....  Thanks


----------



## robertk328

I tried using my own grind and never got the taste the way I wanted it, and the clean up almost defeats the purpose of the K-cup. YMMV though, curious what others think as I'm still willing to give it a try.


----------



## KindleGirl

rho said:


> What grind would I get a local coffee place to use in a solofill for my Keurig? And anyone who uses one about how many cups do you get out of a pound of coffee.... Thanks


I use the solofil and the ekobrew and just buy the bags of ground coffee at the grocery stores and it works great. I haven't counted how many cups I have made with one bag, but it's a lot. Of course, it would depend on how much coffee you use for each cup as well.


----------



## rho

I had forgotten how good the coffe is at the coffee place here (until the set up a free coffee station at the 9/11 memorial dedication at the Fire House on Sunday) and and I just want the option of using different coffees .. I ordered an ecobrew so I can compare it to the solofill - I actually won't mind the clean up I just like not having to throw out a lot of coffee if I don't drink as much today as usual - so making one cup at a time is the draw for me ....


----------



## hudsonam

hsuthard said:


> Did anyone else get samples of the upcoming Starbucks K-cups in the mail? I've tried two so far and they're really nice. I've tried the medium roast ones, the strong roast ones I'm sure I'll be brewing twice in order to lessen the strength.


We got a sample pack of four, but I don't know if they were Starbucks since I've been off coffee for my ulcer. I'll have to double check with my husband. What color were the tops? Ours were tan. They didn't look like Starbucks to me, but DH said they were very good, whatever they were.


----------



## geoffthomas

Green Mountain has a new line called the  Barista Blend.
There are four different "flavors".
And they have a light tan/off-white top.

Very much like Starbucks/Caribou coffee.
A little too strong/bitter.


----------



## hsuthard

geoffthomas said:


> Green Mountain has a new line called the Barista Blend.
> There are four different "flavors".
> And they have a light tan/off-white top.
> 
> Very much like Starbucks/Caribou coffee.
> A little too strong/bitter.


Aaargh, I think that's what I was sent. I looked at the remaining cup and it doesn't say Starbucks anywhere on it, but the similarities caused Starbucks to leap to mind instantly. I'm sure that's no accident.


----------



## geoffthomas

Green Mountain offered the Barista Blend in a 4-cup sampler pack.
For free.
And sometime recently had an offer for "members" to have the free sampler sent to their friends (if I remember correctly).  While I have tried the sampler myself, I have not had it sent to anyone.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Candee15

geoffthomas said:


> Green Mountain offered the Barista Blend in a 4-cup sampler pack.
> For free.
> And sometime recently had an offer for "members" to have the free sampler sent to their friends (if I remember correctly). While I have tried the sampler myself, I have not had it sent to anyone.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Oooooh. I would love to try that coffee.


----------



## geoffthomas

go to greenmountaincoffee.com
and look for the Barista Blend coffees.


----------



## Candee15

geoffthomas said:


> go to greenmountaincoffee.com
> and look for the Barista Blend coffees.


Thanks. I will.


----------



## Someone Nameless

After resisting forever I finally bit the bullet and bought the refurbished Keurig B40 on Woot.com.  I'm still trying to decide if I should go ahead and spring for the 2 year Square Trade Warranty.  (How long do I have to purchase that?)

Now...someone please tell me where the best deals are on Kcups because it doesn't come with any.

I can't wait!


----------



## Sandpiper

Not being a big coffee drinker, I'm still debating on a Keurig or Mr. Coffee coffee maker.  There's also the fact I don't have much counter space.  

So I am interested too in places to buy K-cups, deals, and someone told me recently that you can use your own coffee with certain filter . . . or something like that?  In other words, kind of make your own K-cups?


----------



## CS

Sandpiper said:


> Not being a big coffee drinker, I'm still debating on a Keurig or Mr. Coffee coffee maker. There's also the fact I don't have much counter space.


The Keurig Mini Plus might be ideal for you then. It's not that big but it still makes the same great coffee.



> So I am interested too in places to buy K-cups, deals, and someone told me recently that you can use your own coffee with certain filter . . . or something like that? In other words, kind of make your own K-cups?


There are a few different products for making your own coffee with a Keurig. My K-Cup is the official one (and the worst). Solofill is one good third-party option. But I personally swear by the Ekobrew now. Better design, easier to clean, and a deeper and bolder cup of coffee.


----------



## Sandpiper

CS said:


> There are a few different products for making your own coffee with a Keurig. My K-Cup is the official one (and the worst). Solofill is one good third-party option. But I personally swear by the Ekobrew now. Better design, easier to clean, and a deeper and bolder cup of coffee.


Are you talking about machine, K-cups, actual coffee grounds, or what??


----------



## Addie

Someone Nameless said:


> After resisting forever I finally bit the bullet and bought the refurbished Keurig B40 on Woot.com. I'm still trying to decide if I should go ahead and spring for the 2 year Square Trade Warranty. (How long do I have to purchase that?)
> 
> Now...someone please tell me where the best deals are on Kcups because it doesn't come with any.
> 
> I can't wait!


Yay, *SN*! I hope you love your Keurig! I saw that deal on Woot. That was a good buy! I don't know how long you have to purchase the warranty as I've never used Square Trade. Is there any warranty that comes with the refurbished Keurig?

For KCups, I like to get mine at BB&B with a 20% off coupon. I believe those are the cheapest. The only problem is they don't have every KCup flavour offered. Amazon also has deals on KCups. I think the best deals are on Friday? I've never purchased KCups from Amazon, so I'm not sure. Here are a few other sites that sell KCups:
http://www.bigcatcoffees.com/
http://www.1quickcup.com/
http://shoffee.com/
http://finestcup.com/
http://coffeecow.com/PublicPages/Home.aspx
http://www.coffeecart.com/
http://www.coffeewiz.com/
http://www.greenmountaincoffee.com/

If you want Dunkin' Donuts KCups, I believe you can only purchase them from a Dunkin' Donuts.

The only place I've purchased from online is Green Mountain, but it's not the cheapest place. I mainly just get coffee beans from GM so I can grind them and place them in the My KCup. But I have heard good things about 1 Quick Cup and Big Cat Coffees. The nice thing about Big Cat Coffees is that you can create your own sample packs, which is particularly great when you're first starting to explore KCups. You can select 5 different KCups (coffee, tea, hot chocolate, whatever) to create a 25-pack (so 5 of each).

Something to note about the other make-your-own-KCup products is that they don't work for every model. I believe the My KCup does, but the others like Solofill and EkoBrew do not. I have a mini (previous version), and only the My KCup works for it.


----------



## CS

Sandpiper said:


> Are you talking about machine, K-cups, actual coffee grounds, or what?


With regular k-cups, you just buy them, stick them into your Keurig, and you'll have coffee within two minutes...easy.

If you want to use regular coffee that comes in bags or canisters (e.g. Seattle's Best, Tim Horton's, etc.), you'll need a special little add-on for your Keurig. There are a few options, but I like the Ekobrew. Here's a picture:



Pour your coffee into that, stick it in the Keurig, and you're good to go. To clean it, just pour the grounds out and rinse it.

Edit: Addie raised a good point. If you go with a third-party product like the Ekobrew, make sure it's compatible with your Keurig model.

http://www.ekobrew.com/?v=compatibility

Hopefully it'll work with whatever model you plan on getting because the official "My K-Cup" (not to be confused with regular k-cups) sucks in comparison.


----------



## hudsonam

CS said:


> With regular k-cups, you just buy them, stick them into your Keurig, and you'll have coffee within two minutes...easy.
> 
> If you want to use regular coffee that comes in bags or canisters (e.g. Seattle's Best, Tim Horton's, etc.), you'll need a special little add-on for your Keurig. There are a few options, but I like the Ekobrew. Here's a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Pour your coffee into that, stick it in the Keurig, and you're good to go. To clean it, just pour the grounds out and rinse it.
> 
> Edit: Addie raised a good point. If you go with a third-party product like the Ekobrew, make sure it's compatible with your Keurig model.
> 
> http://www.ekobrew.com/?v=compatibility
> 
> Hopefully it'll work with whatever model you plan on getting because the official "My K-Cup" (not to be confused with regular k-cups) sucks in comparison.


Thanks for this recommendation! I'm going to order one for my husband for his birthday. He has been using the My K-Cup, but I will go by your opinion that this one is better.


----------



## KindleGirl

hudsonam said:


> Thanks for this recommendation! Im going to order one for my husband for his birthday. He has been using the My K-Cup, but I will go by your opinion that this one is better.


This one is MUCH better than the K-cup. No need to remove that inside piece from the brewer. Just fill this cup, drop in to the brewer and brew! I think your husband will love this one.


----------



## hudsonam

KindleGirl said:


> This one is MUCH better than the K-cup. No need to remove that inside piece from the brewer. Just fill this cup, drop in to the brewer and brew! I think your husband will love this one.


Thanks!


----------



## robertk328

I need to try that one - the my K-cup doesn't work well for me. Messy, and the coffee doesn't taste good, no matter how much I put in there. The ekobrew is larger, correct?


----------



## Cindy416

For anyone who likes the Pumpkin Spice K-cups, I found a box of 80 at Sam's Club yesterday for $39.78. My daughters love this variety, as do I, so I'm sure I'll have no trouble sharing with them. Just thought I'd pass along my find.


----------



## CS

robertk328 said:


> I need to try that one - the my K-cup doesn't work well for me. Messy, and the coffee doesn't taste good, no matter how much I put in there. The ekobrew is larger, correct?


Yeah, it's a bit deeper for sure.


----------



## MichelleR

Just got my Keurig yesterday -- it's a beautiful thing.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I have an ecobrew and a burr grinder and some beans on their way to me.  I've decided I'm tired of spending so much on k-cups and having so much waste.  I have a solofill but wasn't thrilled, so I hope I'm as happy with the ecobrew as everyone else is.


----------



## Angela

MichelleR said:


> Just got my Keurig yesterday -- it's a beautiful thing.


Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## MichelleR

Angela said:


> Congrats and enjoy!


Oh, I am. I'd type more, but the caffeine has me all shaky.


----------



## CS

I just tried Millhouse Foglifter. Not bad. Taste-wise, it's probably middle of the road for me - but it's really bold, which makes it a nice little pick-me-up.


----------



## hudsonam

CS said:


> With regular k-cups, you just buy them, stick them into your Keurig, and you'll have coffee within two minutes...easy.
> 
> If you want to use regular coffee that comes in bags or canisters (e.g. Seattle's Best, Tim Horton's, etc.), you'll need a special little add-on for your Keurig. There are a few options, but I like the Ekobrew. Here's a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Pour your coffee into that, stick it in the Keurig, and you're good to go. To clean it, just pour the grounds out and rinse it.
> 
> Edit: Addie raised a good point. If you go with a third-party product like the Ekobrew, make sure it's compatible with your Keurig model.
> 
> http://www.ekobrew.com/?v=compatibility
> 
> Hopefully it'll work with whatever model you plan on getting because the official "My K-Cup" (not to be confused with regular k-cups) sucks in comparison.


I ordered this today for my husband, and I ordered some coffee from one of our favorite places near his grandparents' house in western PA, George Howe's. www.georgehowe.com They have great coffee, nuts and candy, and free shipping over $25! I love their Sneak-a-diddle, and my sister-in-law is obsessed with their House Blend. I ordered him the Columbian and myself the Sneak-a-diddle.


----------



## cmg.sweet

hudsonam said:


> I ordered this today for my husband, and I ordered some coffee from one of our favorite places near his grandparents' house in western PA, George Howe's. www.georgehowe.com They have great coffee, nuts and candy, and free shipping over $25! I love their Sneak-a-diddle, and my sister-in-law is obsessed with their House Blend. I ordered him the Columbian and myself the Sneak-a-diddle.


Hudsonam, why! We aren't even on the AA thread and you are enabling me! The prices on that website look great, especially with the free shipping over $25. I may have to place an order myself!


----------



## hudsonam

cmg.sweet said:


> Hudsonam, why! We aren't even on the AA thread and you are enabling me! The prices on that website look great, especially with the free shipping over $25. I may have to place an order myself!


LOL! It's really good! And it's a nice, family owned place in a cute little town that time forgot.


----------



## cmg.sweet

hudsonam said:


> LOL! It's really good! And it's a nice, family owned place in a cute little town that time forgot.


I hope so, just ordered sneek-a-diddle and amaretto, and some salted pecans for DH


----------



## hudsonam

cmg.sweet said:


> I hope so, just ordered sneek-a-diddle and amaretto, and some salted pecans for DH


ooh, I hope you like! 

PS - My SIL buys it by the case.


----------



## cmg.sweet

If anyone wants an ecobrew but hasn't gotten one yet, or wants extras, amazon has them as a deal of the day today...36% off. I picked up athree pack this morning that I am going to put into Christmas baskets for friends that have keurigs.


----------



## Rita

cmg.sweet said:


> If anyone wants an ecobrew but hasn't gotten one yet, or wants extras, amazon has them as a deal of the day today...36% off. I picked up athree pack this morning that I am going to put into Christmas baskets for friends that have keurigs.


It figures! I bought mine a couple of weeks ago. I really like the Ekobrew. Although not quite as convenient as a k-cup it's still so simple to use and not hard to clean at all. With the prices increasing for most k-cups this little thing will save me money and will save the environment from all those little cups.

The George Howe website looks pretty interesting. I love the flavor of Amaretto. Ya'll let me know how you like it!


----------



## skyblue

Hubby has a Keurig in his office. While his staff seems to like it, we are not big fans of the coffee. It tastes oily to me. I like the ideas of using my own coffee or espresso. Is *Ekobrew* the best option?


----------



## Rita

skyblue said:


> Hubby has a Keurig in his office. While his staff seems to like it, we are not big fans of the coffee. It tastes oily to me. I like the ideas of using my own coffee or espresso. Is *Ekobrew* the best option?


I believe the Ekobrew is the best option for using your own brand of coffee. The My k-cup the Keurig comes with is messy and not good for me and I hear that the Solofil has such a narrow end that the grounds get caught in the bottom and makes for a weak cup of coffee.


----------



## CS

Rita said:


> I believe the Ekobrew is the best option for using your own brand of coffee. The My k-cup the Keurig comes with is messy and not good for me and I hear that the Solofil has such a narrow end that the grounds get caught in the bottom and makes for a weak cup of coffee.


I didn't notice any weakness with the Solofill, but grounds do get caught and it can't stand flat on a counter. Ekobrew is without a doubt the best.


----------



## skyblue

Many thanks, *CS, Rita and cmg* for the information!


----------



## Rita

You're very welcome skyblue. 

7AM...Off to make my coffee!


----------



## skyblue

I ordered the EKobrew from Amazon and was able to get the deal!


----------



## Rita

That's terrific. I know you're going to love it!


----------



## Cindy416

I have posted about this a couple of times over the last 6 weeks or so, but it's easy for messages to get buried. So here goes again. (Sorry.)

For those of you who love Pumpkin Spice k-cups, Sam's Club has them at a price of 80 for $39.99 (give or take a nickel). It's a great price if you drink a lot of that variety or if you have someone with whom you can share.  (Sam's is also carrying Folger's Gourmet K-cups and Newman's Own for the same price as the Pumpkin Spice. The Newman's Own cups are labeled as "bold," and are my husband's favorite.)


----------



## geoffthomas

Thank you Cindy.
I think I might go over to Sam's and get me some Newman's.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I bought my mother inlaw one for Mother's Day and she and the FIL are in LOVE with it! They get cups on sale at Sam's and she goes to Bed Bath & Beyond with coupons while they are on sale! She is thinking of getting me one *NOW*! YAY!


----------



## robertk328

Cindy416 said:


> I have posted about this a couple of times over the last 6 weeks or so, but it's easy for messages to get buried. So here goes again. (Sorry.)
> 
> For those of you who love Pumpkin Spice k-cups, Sam's Club has them at a price of 80 for $39.99 (give or take a nickel). It's a great price if you drink a lot of that variety or if you have someone with whom you can share. (Sam's is also carrying Folger's Gourmet K-cups and Newman's Own for the same price as the Pumpkin Spice. The Newman's Own cups are labeled as "bold," and are my husband's favorite.)


I enjoy those flavors but I find if I'm not drinking the bold varieties, I just don't enjoy them as much. Guess I could brew the stronger variety and run 2 k-cups but that gets pricey.


----------



## meandressedup

Question for you all....

I'm getting my first Keurig later this week (its in the mail!)  

The model was listed as the platinum when I ordered it, but when I look at the confirmation email, it shows b76.  Is that compatable with the ekobrew?  The website doesnt say yay or nay...


Also, how does square trade warranties work?  It sounds like something I may want to consider....

thanks for your help!


----------



## Raffeer

Still another question...............

Does anyone know if BJ's Wholesale carries K-cups? If so are they priced reasonably?


----------



## Ruby296

Raffeer said:


> Still another question...............
> 
> Does anyone know if BJ's Wholesale carries K-cups? If so are they priced reasonably?


My SIL gets hers there. She told me just recently she got a box of 80 Green Mt. French Vanilla for $39.99.


----------



## Addie

Meandressedup, yay for your Keurig order! I hope you love it! When looking at the compatible machines on the Ekobrew site, it does not list the B76 as compatible. http://www.ekobrew.com/?v=brewing (if you scroll to the bottom of the page, you can see the compatible machines) But it wouldn't hurt to contact them and double check.

As far as Square Trade Warranties, I've never bought one, so I can't say. But there are several happy users of that warranty, so perhaps they'll drop by and respond. If not, it wouldn't hurt to start a separate thread to maybe get some attention and a quick answer.


----------



## robertk328

meandressedup said:


> Question for you all....
> 
> I'm getting my first Keurig later this week (its in the mail!)
> 
> The model was listed as the platinum when I ordered it, but when I look at the confirmation email, it shows b76. Is that compatable with the ekobrew? The website doesnt say yay or nay...


Mine is the Platinum as well though it looks just like the B70. I got it at Costco, and I believe it is the B76 to them. If it looks like the B70, I'm sure it's fine - can't imagine the inside would be different enough if the outside was the same that would cause it not to work.

I need to order an Ekobrew....


----------



## Kindy Lu

I would think if the same size k-cups work on all models then the ekobrew would work on them too.


----------



## robertk328

Kindy Lu said:


> I would think if the same size k-cups work on all models then the ekobrew would work on them too.


Not necessarily. The ekobrew has a list of compatible models so you know it works.

From http://www.ekobrew.com/?v=brewing


> Ekobrew is not compatible with B30, B130, B150 or B155.


----------



## meandressedup

robertk328 said:


> Mine is the Platinum as well though it looks just like the B70. I got it at Costco, and I believe it is the B76 to them. If it looks like the B70, I'm sure it's fine - can't imagine the inside would be different enough if the outside was the same that would cause it not to work.
> 
> I need to order an Ekobrew....


see, that was my thought as well. maybe kohls (where I ordered from) just has a different model number because that is what they tag their system as. when you refer to "THEM" you're referring to costco?


----------



## robertk328

Yes.  I knew the Platinum was B70 but when I got mine, it said B76 so thought it was maybe a slightly different model.


----------



## Kindy Lu

robertk328 said:


> Not necessarily. The ekobrew has a list of compatible models so you know it works.
> 
> From http://www.ekobrew.com/?v=brewing


 Oh, sorry!!


----------



## meandressedup

robertk328 said:


> Yes. I knew the Platinum was B70 but when I got mine, it said B76 so thought it was maybe a slightly different model.


do let me know if the ekobrew does in fact work with your then, since it seems we're to have the same model


----------



## NogDog

I'm afraid to say I've deserted the Keurig camp (at least at home: I still use the one at work). When my second Keurig -- which was a replacement for the first one that had its pump go bad after a couple months -- started to act up on me and did not react to the vinegar treatment, I decided to go back to a drip coffee maker. Sure, it's not as convenient, and it takes a couple or three minutes more to finish brewing; but I won't have to deal with inconsistent amounts being served, and the per-cup price will be a lot less -- not to mention the small Mr. Coffee unit I purchased is only a small fraction of the cost of my Keurig.

Keurigs are really nice when they work, but it seems to be a roll of the dice as to whether any given unit will perform correctly for any length of time.


----------



## robertk328

Mine's been going on strong for almost a year now, from 1-4 cups per day. I use water from the refrigerator and haven't gotten the descale indicator yet. Hopefully I'll get another year out of it, but time will tell maybe!


----------



## geoffthomas

We have had our Keurig at home since before May of 2009 and have de-scaled it once and had no problems to speak of.
I have one of the "minis" at work now for almost a year and it too has been error-free.
Luck of the draw, I guess.


----------



## prairiesky

My keurig is 2 years old this month.  I have descaled it maybe 4 times.  Once in awhile the needle on top gets clogged.  Just stick a pin up there and it's good to go.


----------



## Addie

Nogdog, I'm sorry to hear about your Keurig problem!
I was looking at KCup reviews, and I came across this on the Single Serve Forum: http://www.singleservecoffeeforums.com/dissassembly-repair-guide-keurig-b70-platinum-t8124.html
It's how to fix the Keurig B70 Platinum if this is your problem:* The machine will take water from the basin, the valves work, but it does not brew a full cup of coffee. This seems to be a common failure with this unit.*
Hope it's able to help someone!


----------



## Addie

Also, for those of us using the My KCup and unable to switch to the Ekobrew because of incompatibility, this is a comment from an Amazon My KCup review. The review mentions the same process, but the following comment seemed a bit clearer to me. Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/review/R19X6F9WT8XNNR/ref=cm_cd_pg_prev?ie=UTF8&cdForum=Fx41UNKZRYLQ9U&cdPage=1&asin=B000DLB2FI&store=kitchen&cdThread=Tx18UEPHYPRJUDL#wasThisHelpful
I haven't tried it yet but do plan to.



> I'm not sure if this is a safe practice (see below) but if you are going to do it....
> 
> Just to make the instructions a little clearer for the mechanically dis-inclined:
> 
> Take a used K-cup.
> Remove the foil top and discard.
> Throw away the coffee grounds.
> Remove the paper filter, but don't worry about the part pasted near the rim.
> Trim off the top 1/3 inch of the K-cup where the ridge encircles the K-cup near the rim.
> You should now have a shell of a K-cup with a small hole in the bottom. If there is a loose piece of plastic where the hole was punched, remove this.
> Take your grey My K-Cup, and slip the shell inside.
> Fill the metal filter, tamping down, and put the metal filter into the shell.
> Install the grey lid, and brew as normal.
> 
> The brew will be much stronger than that of the regular K-Cup, so you may be able to reduce the amount of coffee.
> 
> A caveat: not sure about the plastic and the potential for long-term degradation of the shell and potential release of toxins, so I'd repeat the construction project each week or so until Keurig creates the equivalent insert (hopefully very soon).


----------



## CS

NogDog said:


> I'm afraid to say I've deserted the Keurig camp (at least at home: I still use the one at work). When my second Keurig -- which was a replacement for the first one that had its pump go bad after a couple months -- started to act up on me and did not react to the vinegar treatment, I decided to go back to a drip coffee maker.
> 
> Keurigs are really nice when they work, but it seems to be a roll of the dice as to whether any given unit will perform correctly for any length of time.


Call Keurig customer service. You'll have to spend some time running stupid tests and answering dumb questions about hot chocolate and the My K-Cup, but in the end, they'll replace it for free. I was in the exact same situation as you. My second model was also a free replacement from them, just like yours, and it crapped out after only a week or two. VERY frustrating! Third time was thankfully the charm though.


----------



## hsuthard

Just thought I'd mention that I found Starbucks K-cups at my local Target yesterday and tried them out. I got the House Blend (medium) and thought it tasted an awful lot like the coffee I usually get there. I mostly get lattes at the store, so using my creamer at home made it a bit harder to compare, but it was very good. I'll definitely keep this on hand.

It looks like Amazon has them in 54-count boxes, too. I see Sumatra, Verona, Breakfast Blend, Pike Place Roast, and some others:


----------



## skyblue

hsuthard said:


> Just thought I'd mention that I found Starbucks K-cups at my local Target yesterday and tried them out. I got the House Blend (medium) and thought it tasted an awful lot like the coffee I usually get there. I mostly get lattes at the store, so using my creamer at home made it a bit harder to compare, but it was very good. I'll definitely keep this on hand.
> 
> It looks like Amazon has them in 54-count boxes, too. I see Sumatra, Verona, Breakfast Blend, Pike Place Roast, and some others:


This is good to know! Thanks!


----------



## Sandpiper

I keep going back and forth about getting a Keurig.  I'm not a big coffee drinker, but then again . . . .  What I do like is mocha.  Love it -- coffee - chocolate combo.  Is there a good mocha K-cup?  That might put me over the edge to get a Keurig.  I can't find any form of chocolate to stir into my cup of instant coffee to make a good cup of mocha.


----------



## hsuthard

Sandpiper said:


> I keep going back and forth about getting a Keurig. I'm not a big coffee drinker, but then again . . . . What I do like is mocha. Love it -- coffee - chocolate combo. Is there a good mocha K-cup? That might put me over the edge to get a Keurig. I can't find any form of chocolate to stir into my cup of instant coffee to make a good cup of mocha.


I like this Cafe Mocha, it's very nice when topped with some whipped cream, or with a bit of chocolate creamer added in. I especially like it with the peppermint creamer the have for the holidays.



If anyone knows of a better one, I'd loved to hear about it, though!


----------



## skyblue

hsuthard said:


> I like this Cafe Mocha, it's very nice when topped with some whipped cream, or with a bit of chocolate creamer added in. I especially like it with the peppermint creamer the have for the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone knows of a better one, I'd loved to hear about it, though!


Where do you purchase this? This would be perfect for the 3-5 afternoon slump!


----------



## meandressedup

Sandpiper said:


> I keep going back and forth about getting a Keurig. I'm not a big coffee drinker, but then again . . . . What I do like is mocha. Love it -- coffee - chocolate combo. Is there a good mocha K-cup? That might put me over the edge to get a Keurig. I can't find any form of chocolate to stir into my cup of instant coffee to make a good cup of mocha.


check out kohls right now too, I just reordered my platinum (cos it was cheaper, and i'll return the first one) from there. On sale for 179.99 and with NOVSAVINGS (if you're a kohls card holder) takes of 30% and can be stacked with cod PGO15OFF for an additional 15% +free shipping for orders over $100, the total works out to be about $107.09+tax.

pretty awesome deal, if you're considering biting the bullet!


----------



## robertk328

skyblue said:


> Where do you purchase this? This would be perfect for the 3-5 afternoon slump!


Bed Bath & Beyond tends to have a great selection, pretty sure I've seen them there. Kohl's too but not as much as BB&B.


----------



## Martel47

skyblue said:


> Where do you purchase this? This would be perfect for the 3-5 afternoon slump!


Target. If they have a sale it's usually cheaper than the local BB&B, even with a 20% off coupon. Our local Kroger grocery also sometimes had this, but they seem to cycle their varieties more.

That said, the local Kroger just started carrying the Starbucks k-cups. But they are such a premium price that I probably won't buy them again (I had to try!) because I don't see them as being superior to some of the other available k-cups I can get for less than half the price of the Starbucks ones.


----------



## sjc

SANDPIPER:  I don't drink coffee at all.  I only drink tea, chai and cocoa.  AND I LOVE my Keurig.  My company adores me for owning one and my many flavors to boot!!

I use it for me:  instant oatmeal, regular tea, chai, chocolate...cup a soup.

My guests LOVE the pumpkin spice, the Dunkin' Donut French Vanilla and the choices they have when they come for a visit!!


----------



## anivyl

I am about to buy my first Keurig, but before I do, I want to clarify some things and wonder if any of you can answer this...

Has anyone bought this and use it internationally? And if you had problems, were you able to contact customer service?

Secondly, what are the places you guys buy the k cups from now? I vaguely remembered fat cat from some post eons ago, but what are the places you go to now? 

Finally, how frequent are the problems? When Keurig was first discussed here, there wasn't any, and now I am flipping back and discovering quite a few dead in x months... It's kind of a big deal to me sssooo would love to know it won't embarrass me too much


----------



## Cindy416

anivyl said:


> I am about to buy my first Keurig, but before I do, I want to clarify some things and wonder if any of you can answer this...
> 
> Has anyone bought this and use it internationally? And if you had problems, were you able to contact customer service?
> 
> Secondly, what are the places you guys buy the k cups from now? I vaguely remembered fat cat from some post eons ago, but what are the places you go to now?
> 
> Finally, how frequent are the problems? When Keurig was first discussed here, there wasn't any, and now I am flipping back and discovering quite a few dead in x months... It's kind of a big deal to me sssooo would love to know it won't embarrass me too much


I can't answer all of your questions, but here is what I can tell you. I buy my K-cups at Bed, Bath & Beyond, Sam's Club, and Wal-Mart. I have yet to buy any from Keurig, but I have two of Keurig's introductory mail order offers that I still need to use. I have had a mini-brewer for about 14 months, and have had no problems with it, aside from the first week, when gas from a puffy-top K-cup plugged up the water line. (Stalk me or do a search to read about it. In a nutshell, puffy tops indicate freshly ground coffee, which is a good thing. If you have a K-cup with a puffy top, press the K-cup onto the lower needle in the cup receptacle, That will release the extra gas so that it will go out through the lower tube rather than upward into the water line.) I also have a B-60 (with a reservoir) that I received for Christmas last year, enabling me to take my mini-Keurig to school to have in my classroom (stowed away, of course). I've had no problems at all with the B-60, either. I LOVE my Keurigs!


----------



## Raffeer

Me too. I've had my K for almost 2 years, never a problem. I also do most of my buying at Bed, bath etc. (20% off coupons) but I have a standing order with Amazon for a 50 cup package every other month (15% discount off regular price). BB&b also has a website with fairlt decent prices and free shipping.


----------



## MsBea

I had ordered the Kindle Touch but had to cancel it because my SO surprised me with a kitchen "facelift" (new counter, sink, etc), so of course I had to replace my coffee maker which was dying a slow death (coffee was no longer hot, more tepid and leaking all over the place!).  I wanted a Keurig B60 Special Edition but ended up with the Signature because Sam's had them for $129. Can anyone tell me the difference between the two other than it came with 36 Kcups, filter and a My-K cup (which I probably will never use since I bought 2 Ekobrews).  Also, do I have to use the supplied filter? I have a Brita filter on my faucet, so I didn't put it in.

So far, I'm loving it, but my SO is technically challenged and does not like change. He uses a 12 ounce travel cup to drink out of so had to hit the 5 ounce button twice for him (complained that there was not enough coffee in it for him). After making him his own brew of DD in the Ekobrew, he seemd a little more content.  

My favorite so far is the Donut Shop, but was a little disappointed that there were no tea samples, but so far, I love it.


----------



## Rainha

I think the biggest difference is that the more expensive models offer more cup size optioons, but someone may know something I don't know.  I think there's a comparison of all the models at Keurig.com.

I don't filter my water at all, and I haven't had any problems in the year we've had our Keurig.  We do have very good tap water here, though.

You can make tea by dispensing hot water over a teabag.  Just don't put in a K-Cup.  You may be able to use loose tea in the ecobrew, too.  I'm curious about the tea K-Cups, but I'm also cheap


----------



## robertk328

MsBea said:


> Also, do I have to use the supplied filter? I have a Brita filter on my faucet, so I didn't put it in.


I use the filter and still use filtered water... can't hurt


----------



## MsBea

Thanks Rainha and Robert.  I think I'll put the filter in, couldn't hurt and maybe try some loose tea in my Ekobrew.


----------



## robertk328

MsBea said:


> Thanks Rainha and Robert. I think I'll put the filter in, couldn't hurt and maybe try some loose tea in my Ekobrew.


Ooh, loose tea is a good idea.... have an Ekobrew on my wishlist for Christmas


----------



## Martel47

So we just received a replacement for our Platinum brewer with a pump problem.  This is the second replacement we've had.  After jumping through the usual CS hoops (when the machine acted just as it was supposed to) I told the Keurig rep that it was an intermittent problem, and described it some more.  She just sent a new one out.  Then she saw our account had a couple of boxes of k-cups in it that we never bought, so she sent those along as well.  My wife thinks that's the least they can do since they won't pay postage for us to return the k-cup holder insert.  It's frustrating that these machines have these problems, but as long as Keurig just keeps sending me replacements before my warranty goes out, I won't complain.

But, the real reason I came on here is to mention that the replacement brewer is a little different in design from our last two.  The biggest design change is in the base around the water reservoir and the reservoir itself.  The reservoir lid comes off completely, but it also has a hinged section that just lifts open on front.  The base of the machine where the reservoir connects doesn't come as far forward as it used to.  The reservoir has a little step in it that sticks out beyond the base-but only as far as the base used to go.

I wonder if the design change reflects an interior change that might have fixed these problems.  Let's hope so.


----------



## 908tracy

Well, after much debate it looks like I will be joining all you Keurig owners finally!  Been wanting to try one for over a year now as I am someone who LOVES me some coffee!!! 

I'm not really into flavored coffees, different strengths, etc. but am someone who enjoys my coffee with flavored creamers and wastes an awful lot of coffee. I would brew a pot thinking others in my house will be joining me only to find out that I was the only one interested!  Blah!

So anyhow, I ordered the TSV from QVC last weekend and it arrived this week. It's the Platinum Plus version and came with 18 hot chocolate K-cups, 18 hot apple cider K-cups, 18 Green Mountain K-cups, a box of (i think 12) different coffees k-cups, and a my K-cup. Not a bad deal, so I jumped on it. Now I can make a cup at a time (even my own brand) and not waste so much $ dumping coffee down the drain. That alone is worth the price for me and will easily pay for itself over time.

I am a bit nervous reading through some of the issues here as well as over on the Q BB's. Let's see if I have this right....if you have a puffy k-cup, just pierce the top with a pin to let out the air before putting it into the machine?  Is that right?  Also, I've read where someone swears by not using the hot chocolate k-cups, that a rep from company even verified that when doing so it is very important to run a cycle of just water through the machine. Have any of you had problems with hot chocolate? I am wondering if you can just dump the contents of the hot choc k-cup into the bottom of your cup and then use the hot water feature. My kids and I enjoy hot chocolate on a snowy day with some marshmallow fluff....yum!!!

Another tip for those of you who use the hot apple cider (this from the Q) is to put some caramel sauce into the bottom of your cup, then brew....sounds yummy and I can't wait to try it out!

TIA for any and all replies to my questions, and I look forward to posting with you all here. =)


----------



## 908tracy

hsuthard said:


> I like this Cafe Mocha, it's very nice when topped with some whipped cream, or with a bit of chocolate creamer added in. I especially like it with the peppermint creamer the have for the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone knows of a better one, I'd loved to hear about it, though!


^^^This looks to be something that I would love!!!!!^^^ Thanks for sharing! I will be looking for this.


----------



## Sienna_98

I haven't made hot chocolate with mine, but I would absolutely run a rinse cycle after doing so.


----------



## Cindy416

908tracy said:


> Well, after much debate it looks like I will be joining all you Keurig owners finally! Been wanting to try one for over a year now as I am someone who LOVES me some coffee!!!
> 
> I'm not really into flavored coffees, different strengths, etc. but am someone who enjoys my coffee with flavored creamers and wastes an awful lot of coffee. I would brew a pot thinking others in my house will be joining me only to find out that I was the only one interested! Blah!
> 
> So anyhow, I ordered the TSV from QVC last weekend and it arrived this week. It's the Platinum Plus version and came with 18 hot chocolate K-cups, 18 hot apple cider K-cups, 18 Green Mountain K-cups, a box of (i think 12) different coffees k-cups, and a my K-cup. Not a bad deal, so I jumped on it. Now I can make a cup at a time (even my own brand) and not waste so much $ dumping coffee down the drain. That alone is worth the price for me and will easily pay for itself over time.
> 
> I am a bit nervous reading through some of the issues here as well as over on the Q BB's. Let's see if I have this right....if you have a puffy k-cup, just pierce the top with a pin to let out the air before putting it into the machine? Is that right? Also, I've read where someone swears by not using the hot chocolate k-cups, that a rep from company even verified that when doing so it is very important to run a cycle of just water through the machine. Have any of you had problems with hot chocolate? I am wondering if you can just dump the contents of the hot choc k-cup into the bottom of your cup and then use the hot water feature. My kids and I enjoy hot chocolate on a snowy day with some marshmallow fluff....yum!!!
> 
> Another tip for those of you who use the hot apple cider (this from the Q) is to put some caramel sauce into the bottom of your cup, then brew....sounds yummy and I can't wait to try it out!
> 
> TIA for any and all replies to my questions, and I look forward to posting with you all here. =)


Woohoo, Tracy! You've joined us in the land of K-cups!

As for puffy tops on your K-cups, CS told me to press the bottom of the cup down on the lower pin in the cup holder, but I have to say that I like the idea of just puncturing the puffy top with a pin or needle. Sometimes, it seems as if I have to push the cup down very firmly to get the plastic to be punctured by the pin, and I am a bit afraid that I might push the cup holder/hinge assembly slightly out of alignment at some point in the future. Thanks for the suggestion.

I always run a cup of water through my Keurig after making any of the K-cups that have milk in them, as well as after fixing the hot apple cider. I've found that the box the K-cups came in will suggest running a cup of water through the Keurig if that is necessary. I love the Cafe Mocha, by the way! Oh, and you can just dump the contents of the cocoa into your cup if you prefer. The cocoa mix should dissolve quickly either way.


----------



## 908tracy

Cindy416 said:


> Woohoo, Tracy! You've joined us in the land of K-cups!
> 
> As for puffy tops on your K-cups, CS told me to press the bottom of the cup down on the lower pin in the cup holder, but I have to say that I like the idea of just puncturing the puffy top with a pin or needle. Sometimes, it seems as if I have to push the cup down very firmly to get the plastic to be punctured by the pin, and I am a bit afraid that I might push the cup holder/hinge assembly slightly out of alignment at some point in the future. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> I always run a cup of water through my Keurig after making any of the K-cups that have milk in them, as well as after fixing the hot apple cider. I've found that the box the K-cups came in will suggest running a cup of water through the Keurig if that is necessary. I love the Cafe Mocha, by the way! Oh, and you can just dump the contents of the cocoa into your cup if you prefer. The cocoa mix should dissolve quickly either way.


Thanks so much Cindy!!! You and I seem to have quite similar tastes in kitchen gadgets. We both love our Fagor 3 in 1's, rice cookers, slow cookers, and now Keurig. Maybe we were separated at birth?! lol 
I am so excited, I don't know if I will be able to hold out till Christmas!


----------



## Rainha

Once you've used the cocoa that comes with the Keurig, you can just buy regular cocoa mix, too.

I run a rinse cycle any time that I switch what I'm making.  Usually, that means rinsing after coffee, so I can dispense hot water for tea or cocoa or cooking.  I don't like my Jello to taste like Kona blend


----------



## 908tracy

Rainha said:


> Once you've used the cocoa that comes with the Keurig, you can just buy regular cocoa mix, too.
> 
> I run a rinse cycle any time that I switch what I'm making. Usually, that means rinsing after coffee, so I can dispense hot water for tea or cocoa or cooking. I don't like my Jello to taste like Kona blend


Good info Rainha, thanks for sharing. It makes perfect sense too. Honestly though it's quite helpful for someone who's never used their coffee machine for anything other than coffee.


----------



## Cindy416

908tracy said:


> Thanks so much Cindy!!! You and I seem to have quite similar tastes in kitchen gadgets. We both love our Fagor 3 in 1's, rice cookers, slow cookers, and now Keurig. Maybe we were separated at birth?! lol
> I am so excited, I don't know if I will be able to hold out till Christmas!


I love kitchen gadgets and small appliances! I wish we were separated at birth. Judging by your photo, I have a feeling I was born MANY years before you. (Twice as many, perhaps!) Fortunately, age is only a number over which we have no control.


----------



## Addie

Yay, Tracy! I hope you love your Keurig! That sounds like a fantastic deal.
Thank you for the caramel suggestion for the apple cider kcups! That sounds delicious. I'll have to pick up some caramel to give it a try next time I'm at the grocery store.


----------



## 908tracy

Cindy416 said:


> I love kitchen gadgets and small appliances! I wish we were separated at birth. Judging by your photo, I have a feeling I was born MANY years before you. (Twice as many, perhaps!) Fortunately, age is only a number over which we have no control.


I love kitchen gadgets as well girl! Lol @ twice my age....because I doubt it, unless you are 88.  You are so correct in that age is only a number, I prefer to think of it as a year wiser at this stage, each birthday that I have. 



Addie said:


> Yay, Tracy! I hope you love your Keurig! That sounds like a fantastic deal.
> Thank you for the caramel suggestion for the apple cider kcups! That sounds delicious. I'll have to pick up some caramel to give it a try next time I'm at the grocery store.


Addie!!!! Oh I hope I love it as well. I'm pretty sure I will as soon as I figure out how much of my own coffee to put in the "my-K" or "eko brew" (which I don't have yet, but want). Now the man in my life, well, he doesn't like change very much and I can see him waiting for me to make him his in the mornings now.  Oh and thumbs up on that caramel in the apple cider....in fact if you try it before Christmas, please let us know what you think. I'm trying to hold out on using mine till then. UGH!


----------



## Addie

908tracy said:


> Addie!!!! Oh I hope I love it as well. I'm pretty sure I will as soon as I figure out how much of my own coffee to put in the "my-K" or "eko brew" (which I don't have yet, but want). Now the man in my life, well, he doesn't like change very much and I can see him waiting for me to make him his in the mornings now.  Oh and thumbs up on that caramel in the apple cider....in fact if you try it before Christmas, please let us know what you think. I'm trying to hold out on using mine till then. UGH!


For the my kcup, I fill it up to the max line. Even that doesn't taste like a very strong cup of coffee to me. I don't know if you read my post regarding the my kcup, but many complain that the water moves through too quickly when using it. I read a review on Amazon that has been pretty helpful regarding that:


> Take a used K-cup.
> Remove the foil top and discard.
> Throw away the coffee grounds.
> Remove the paper filter, but don't worry about the part pasted near the rim.
> Trim off the top 1/3 inch of the K-cup where the ridge encircles the K-cup near the rim.
> You should now have a shell of a K-cup with a small hole in the bottom. If there is a loose piece of plastic where the hole was punched, remove this.
> Take your grey My K-Cup, and slip the shell inside.
> Fill the metal filter, tamping down, and put the metal filter into the shell.
> Install the grey lid, and brew as normal.
> 
> The brew will be much stronger than that of the regular K-Cup, so you may be able to reduce the amount of coffee.
> 
> A caveat: not sure about the plastic and the potential for long-term degradation of the shell and potential release of toxins, so I'd repeat the construction project each week or so until Keurig creates the equivalent insert (hopefully very soon).


Here's the link to that post: http://www.amazon.com/review/R19X6F9WT8XNNR/ref=cm_cr_dp_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B000DLB2FI&nodeID=284507&tag=&linkCode=#wasThisHelpful

The coffee still doesn't taste as strong as a bold kcup, but I do think it improves the taste quite a bit. I also change the plastic every week.

I don't know about the eko brew as it doesn't work with my particular keurig (the old mini).

Perhaps he'll love it so much and think it's such a great machine that he'll start making you coffee in the mornings!  Fingers crossed!

I'll be sure to let you know how I like the caramel in the apple cider. I'm sure it will be amazing. I've got a box of the cider kcups, but they're not something I reach for often mainly because I thought it tasted a bit thin, like something was missing. That something was probably caramel!


----------



## 908tracy

Addie said:


> For the my kcup, I fill it up to the max line. Even that doesn't taste like a very strong cup of coffee to me. I don't know if you read my post regarding the my kcup, but many complain that the water moves through too quickly when using it. I read a review on Amazon that has been pretty helpful regarding that:Here's the link to that post: http://www.amazon.com/review/R19X6F9WT8XNNR/ref=cm_cr_dp_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B000DLB2FI&nodeID=284507&tag=&linkCode=#wasThisHelpful
> 
> The coffee still doesn't taste as strong as a bold kcup, but I do think it improves the taste quite a bit. I also change the plastic every week.
> 
> I don't know about the eko brew as it doesn't work with my particular keurig (the old mini).
> 
> Perhaps he'll love it so much and think it's such a great machine that he'll start making you coffee in the mornings!  Fingers crossed!
> 
> I'll be sure to let you know how I like the caramel in the apple cider. I'm sure it will be amazing. I've got a box of the cider kcups, but they're not something I reach for often mainly because I thought it tasted a bit thin, like something was missing. That something was probably caramel!


Wonderful!!! Thanks for the tips! I did read through this entire thread, but it was awhile ago, and to keep up while lusting after the machine I would just click on the "new" tab. Thanks for saving me from looking back through 80 some pages.  
Oh it would be lovely if he ends up making mine in the morning.....I come downstairs about 15 minutes after him and coffee is the very FIRST thing I look for! Of course I will be excited to play with it for awhile at first, but after the novelty wears a bit, it would be nice!!
I just love caramel apples, so I think it'll be the ticket!


----------



## Cindy416

908tracy said:


> I love kitchen gadgets as well girl! Lol @ twice my age....because I doubt it, unless you are 88.  You are so correct in that age is only a number, I prefer to think of it as a year wiser at this stage, each birthday that I have.


I'm a long way from 88, so maybe we were separated at birth......by 17 years.


----------



## 908tracy

Cindy416 said:


> I'm a long way from 88, so maybe we were separated at birth......by 17 years.


hahaha, I think we were! **cheers!**


----------



## Ruby296

I read somewhere on this thread a long time ago that it's a good idea to shake the hot chocolate k-cups right before using as the ingredients tend to settle over time. Personally I don't care for the one I've tried (Green Mt. I think), tasted very weak & fake on a small brew size. I'll stick to my Ghirardelli hot chocolate mix instead.


----------



## gajitldy

Hot chocolate tip from my son's unit when they were stationed in Iraq -- empty contents of hot chocolate pack into mug...then run just hot water from the Keurig....stir good and enjoy!  This method gets ALL the chocolate in the cup.

Diane


----------



## robertk328

you'll enjoy your Keurig, hopefully for a long time! Have had mine nearly a year (B72 Platinum I believe is the #) and no issues at all  I brew bold coffee, wife brews cider, hot chocolate, and chai latte. We use water from the filtered dispenser in the refrigerator.


----------



## Vet

Addie, thanks so much for the suggestion on using a used k-cup with My k-cup. The first time I used My k-cup it was disasterous. I never used it again.


----------



## Addie

Vet, you're welcome! It's a bit of a pain to have to get the plastic shell, but since I can't use eko brew or the other one, it's the only choice I have if I want my own coffee with the Keurig.


----------



## 908tracy

I"m trying to hold out until Christmas.....I'm trying to hold out till Christmas......I'm TRYING............

It's getting hard to hold out until Christmas!!!  lol


----------



## Cindy416

908tracy said:


> I"m trying to hold out until Christmas.....I'm trying to hold out till Christmas......I'm TRYING............
> 
> It's getting hard to hold out until Christmas!!! lol


I'm glad you're strong enough. I'd have had the thing out on the counter by now.


----------



## monkeyluis

I need to try the new starbucks cups. I have to see if their in store yet. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Martel47

monkeyluis said:


> I need to try the new starbucks cups. I have to see if their in store yet.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


I tried the Pike's Peak roast...not worth the premium. It was good, don't get me wrong, but the cheapest I've found it still made it almost twice as expensive as some of my favorite k-cups. Even my current favorite for drinking alone-Wolfgang Puck Sorrento-is a "premium" price that I can get for much less than the Starbucks, and I think it tastes better.


----------



## 908tracy

I could hold out no longer!!!!  Today I opened that puppy up and she proudly sits atop my counter, eager to serve in all her glory!!! 

I brewed hot chocolate by emptying the contents of the kcup into the cup and adding hot water, YUMMY!  I brewed 2 Hot Apple Ciders and it too was YUMMY!  Now my coffee on the other hand is going to take some tweaking I'm afraid. I bought an EkoBrew and used that instead of the my k cup. Not strong enough for my travel mug. I may have to either brew 2 cycles of coffee into it, or downsize to a regular mug....or buy stronger blend of coffee grounds. I have a month to try it out and see if I can make it work before the Q's return policy expires. I also turn off the machine at night. I don't see any reason to have it keeping the water hot 24/7, unless someone tells me different What do you all do?


----------



## hsuthard

Yay, Tracy! Glad to hear you're enjoying it. The Hot Apple Cider is my new favorite, I'm enjoying a cup now . Mine has a timer on int, and comes on automatically at 6am and turns off at 9am. It only takes a minute or two to warm up if I want a cuppa later in the day, so mine stays off most of the time.


----------



## 908tracy

Thank you hsuthard! Yes, I do not see a reason to heat water all day long, so I will probably be setting the timer in mine as well.

Oh boy! Guess who was awoken at 5:30 this am because her boyfriend couldn't get the Keurig to brew for him?   Grrrrrr!   This from a man who wanted the short, and easy tutorial last night before going to bed. I don't think he waited the 4 minutes it takes to heat the water before trying to brew. Can you say, "patience is a virtue". He has NONE!!! lol He grumbled for a few minutes about how he just wants to press one button like he always did, and blah blah technology today blah blah blah!  It's a good thing I already love this man!!!!   

Today I am going to re read addie's link about reusing an old kcup to make a stronger coffee. I want to make this work, and really enjoy the versatility of the machine, but I NEED it to make my coffee how I like it as well. I used a bit more than a scoop of my coffee in the ekobrew this am and although it was better than that scoop in my travel mug yesterday, it seems like I'd use a lot more coffee this way. =(  I'm still trying though!!!


----------



## robertk328

Definitely go with the stronger brews in your ekobrew. I know with the K cups, I don't tend to like anything that's not a 'bold' variety as it's too weak for me. Personal preference though, as many do enjoy them.


----------



## Rainha

robertk328 said:


> Definitely go with the stronger brews in your ekobrew. I know with the K cups, I don't tend to like anything that's not a 'bold' variety as it's too weak for me. Personal preference though, as many do enjoy them.


I agree, the Keurig seems to do better with bold coffees. I tend to drink rather average coffee when it's not from the Keurig, but I only like the bolder K-Cups.


----------



## 908tracy

I know taste is subjective. That said, what are your favorite bolder blends? I have a sampler pack, but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## R J Askew

I can offer some 74 pct cocoa Ivory Coast PLAIN chocolate to go with the coffee. Is that any help?


----------



## Rainha

908tracy said:


> I know taste is subjective. That said, what are your favorite bolder blends? I have a sampler pack, but haven't tried them yet.


I'm a fan of Tully's Kona blend and Green Mountain Fair Trade Colombian. They're both rich and flavorful without being super bitter.


----------



## Sienna_98

I like really bold coffee.  So far Coffee People's "Jet Fuel" is my favorite for the travel mug (i.e. 12oz).  It is aptly named and not for the faint of heart, but while it definitely has a bite, I don't find it bitter.  For my regular cup at home (10 oz), I like Emeril's  "Big Easy Bold".


----------



## 908tracy

Thanks for the suggestions! I am having fun trying different things for now. So far I've found that if I brew 2 of the second setting sizes into my travel mug, with a full scoop of my own coffee it tastes pretty close to what I am used to. Wondering if I bought the Columbian roast instead of original Chock full o' nuts I might be able to use less coffee grounds per cup. (?) We'll see.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Something I've discovered lately: With the Caribou Coffee K Cups, I can use a K Cup twice and the coffee is equally strong. A third time and you're better off drinking brown water.


----------



## robertk328

908tracy said:


> Wondering if I bought the Columbian roast instead of original Chock full o' nuts I might be able to use less coffee grounds per cup. (?) We'll see.


I'm sure it would. The bolder coffee to me makes all the difference. You're using a lot to fill the mug it seems so any way to fix that cheaply is good. Might consider the ekobrew mentioned in this thread and use your own coffee vs the k cups.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sean Sweeney said:


> Something I've discovered lately: With the Caribou Coffee K Cups, I can use a K Cup twice and the coffee is equally strong. A third time and you're better off drinking brown water.


I like the Caribou also - Starbucks as well - actually any "Extra Bold" cups. Rather than use it for two different cups....try running it twice into something like a 2-cup measuring cup, hence mixing the two. Then filling your regular cup twice from it. Yes you kinda need to drink them both while it is still warm but both cups are equally strong.
Or share with a friend. My wife and I do this all the time.
Just sayin......


----------



## Addie

geoffthomas said:


> I like the Caribou also - Starbucks as well - actually any "Extra Bold" cups. Rather than use it for two different cups....try running it twice into something like a 2-cup measuring cup, hence mixing the two. Then filling your regular cup twice from it. Yes you kinda need to drink them both while it is still warm but both cups are equally strong.
> Or share with a friend. My wife and I do this all the time.
> Just sayin......


Oh, that's really interesting. And it's still deliciously strong? I went a bit crazy and bought every single box of Tully's Kona Blend my BB&B had. They're discontinuing it, and it's my current favorite. That would make the supply I have last a bit longer.

Also, has anyone who also loves the Kona blend found a similar KCup that isn't being discontinued?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I do the same thing with my bold coffee Kcups.  I stick a teapot under mine and run through two small cup cycles so that it all combined in the teapot.  Then we pour our two cups from there.  I just like using the teapot anyway.


----------



## Addie

Someone Nameless said:


> I do the same thing with my bold coffee Kcups. I stick a teapot under mine and run through two small cup cycles so that it all combined in the teapot. Then we pour our two cups from there. I just like using the teapot anyway.


I like the teapot idea! I'd probably need a cast iron specifically for coffee, though. Oh, darn.


----------



## Tip10

Addie said:


> Oh, that's really interesting. And it's still deliciously strong? I went a bit crazy and bought every single box of Tully's Kona Blend my BB&B had. They're discontinuing it, and it's my current favorite. That would make the supply I have last a bit longer.
> 
> Also, has anyone who also loves the Kona blend found a similar KCup that isn't being discontinued?


If you like the Kona have you tried either Puck's Sorrento or Newman's Extra Bold (to me Newman's isn't really an "extra bold").

And check the Macy's in your area (if you have 'em) -- Most of the ones around here are still chock full of Kona


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah Green Mountain discontinued theirs several months ago.
So sad....liked it (10% Kona blend).


----------



## Addie

Tip10 said:


> If you like the Kona have you tried either Puck's Sorrento or Newman's Extra Bold (to me Newman's isn't really an "extra bold").
> 
> And check the Macy's in your area (if you have 'em) -- Most of the ones around here are still chock full of Kona


I haven't tried either of those, so I'll definitely pick up a box of each next time I'm at BB&B. Thank you!
And thanks for letting me know about Macy's having them! I'll stop by there this weekend.



geoffthomas said:


> Yeah Green Mountain discontinued theirs several months ago.
> So sad....liked it (10% Kona blend).


I'm kind of ridiculous because I only decided to pick up a box after I read it was discontinued.  So I basically went out of my way to make myself sad.


----------



## Lisa Scott

We just got one for Christmas, and while we followed the directions and ran a cycle of water through it, it has this horrible plastic smell and taste.  I googled, and found some people had a similar situation and they advised to run vinegar through it, then a few cycles of water.  I did this, but there's still a slight plastic smell taste.  (Hubby, kids and I all smell/taste it.)  Has anyone else experienced this or heard of this?  Any advice?


----------



## Martel47

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah Green Mountain discontinued theirs several months ago.
> So sad....liked it (10% Kona blend).


The Kona was my favorite, too. That is until I tried Wolfgang Puck Sorrento (as someone else mentioned). It's my new favorite.

Even though it's not available online, I can still find the Kona at Bed Bath and Beyond. I think they've changed the blend; it doesn't seem quite as good, but I still like it.


----------



## CrystalStarr

Oh, I got one for Christmas!  It was meant to help curve my Dunkin Donuts runs. It sure has!  I love this thing!


----------



## Vet

Yummy! I haven't seen the Starbucks k-cups, but I love their bold coffee. I've fallen in love with Emmeril's Big Easy Bold.

Congrats to all who have new Keurigs


----------



## hsuthard

Lisa Scott said:


> We just got one for Christmas, and while we followed the directions and ran a cycle of water through it, it has this horrible plastic smell and taste. I googled, and found some people had a similar situation and they advised to run vinegar through it, then a few cycles of water. I did this, but there's still a slight plastic smell taste. (Hubby, kids and I all smell/taste it.) Has anyone else experienced this or heard of this? Any advice?


I am usually pretty sensitive to that, but haven't experienced it with mine. Yuck! I wonder if the problem is in the water reservoir or the tubing or what. I'm surprised the vinegar trick didn't get rid of it. Can you exchange it?


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I recently got a Keurig.  
I use the MyK cup and with Dunkin Donut coffee. I LOVE it!!! Every cup I have brewed with it has been delicious. I am very happy with it.


----------



## Lisa Scott

hsuthard said:


> I am usually pretty sensitive to that, but haven't experienced it with mine. Yuck! I wonder if the problem is in the water reservoir or the tubing or what. I'm surprised the vinegar trick didn't get rid of it. Can you exchange it?


It was a gift. If another round of vinegar doesn't do the trick, I think we'll try to exchange it. It's really not pleasant to drink anything from it right now.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I just got myself a new my-k-cup, EkoBrew, with the gift cards from Christmas.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainha

Addie, the Kona is one of my favorites, too.  I like Tully's House Blend and Green Mountain Fair Trade Colombian, too.  They're not exactly the same, but they have that same balance of boldness and drinkability.

I still see the Kona all over the place.  I've seen it recently at Target, for sure.  I've seen a lot of the Tully's House Blend at Marshalls lately, for a really good price.


----------



## Addie

Rainha, thank you! I've added those to the list of coffees to buy next time I'm at BB&B.


----------



## sjc

For someone who doesn't drink coffee at all.  I sure spend a lot on K cups!!  Right now I have:  Rev, Kahlua, Gingerbread, Pumpkin, Golden French Toast, Eggnog, Dunkin' Donuts French Vanilla:  And Chai Latte for ME.  In the words of Geoff:  "Just sayin' "

FUNNY STORY:  My kitchen (older house done over) had an old fashioned pull down ironing board (wish it were still there) which when you open the door; has been replaced with skinny tiny shelves.  What to do with them/it?  I use it for all my K Cups.  The shelves are too skinny for anything else...even spices don't fit.  BUT THE K CUPS FIT PERFECTLY!!  Some one of these days I'll post a pic.


----------



## Addie

Sjc, it's good to have variety! At least that's what I say.  That sounds like a great storage area for KCups! I look forward to seeing your picture!


----------



## Ruby296

sjc said:


> For someone who doesn't drink coffee at all. I sure spend a lot on K cups!! Right now I have: Rev, Kahlua, Gingerbread, Pumpkin, Golden French Toast, Eggnog, Dunkin' Donuts French Vanilla: And Chai Latte for ME. In the words of Geoff: "Just sayin' "
> 
> FUNNY STORY: My kitchen (older house done over) had an old fashioned pull down ironing board (wish it were still there) which when you open the door; has been replaced with skinny tiny shelves. What to do with them/it? I use it for all my K Cups. The shelves are too skinny for anything else...even spices don't fit. BUT THE K CUPS FIT PERFECTLY!! Some one of these days I'll post a pic.


Yum, what a great selection you have to choose from! I've tried a few from your list & my faves are Golden French Toast & DD French Vanilla. I'm now hooked on Green Mt. French Vanilla & Green Mt. Hazelnut. I just ordered an Ekobrew so looking forward to trying that. Your storage idea is genius!! Love to see a pic when you get a chance!!!


----------



## Angela

I too love the Kona blends. Currently I have Tully's and Timothy's. I wasn't aware that they were becoming hard to find. They are still plentiful around here. Lately I have been drinking mostly Starbuck's Breakfast Blend that my SIL gave me for Christmas and Coffee Peoples X-Bold Donut Shop.

BTW-since I have been pressing the k-cups down onto the lower needle to release air, I have had no issues with my brewer. I am on my 5th brewer. Gotta love their replacement policy!


----------



## R. M. Reed

I googled Keurig because it is mentioned so much here on KB. Then I got sidetracked to another single-cup coffee maker, sold by Coffee Bean and Tea Leaf stores. Anyone know if the cups are interchangeable? Or are they like the Kindle and Nook, designed to keep you with one company? Has anyone tried the CBTL machines?


----------



## lynnhubbard

The family got one for Christmas, we all love coffee but awaken at different times so it's perfect. Kahlua is mighty good, in fact they are all pretty good. I only had trouble with one being a bit weak for a sz10 cup. it was a vanilla flavored. We also got he K-Cup adapter which works great.


----------



## Raffeer

Recently in the WSJ I read that Green Mountain's copyright on K-cups will be coming to an end in September. Wonder how that will affect the price, selection and availability of the k-cups.


----------



## Tip10

Their copyright on the term "K-Cup" or their patent on the design of the K-Cup?
Those are two entirely different things.... With entirely different ramifications....


----------



## Raffeer

Tip10 said:


> Their copyright on the term "K-Cup" or their patent on the design of the K-Cup?
> Those are two entirely different things.... With entirely different ramifications....


Excellent point! There was no specific information given but my recollection of the rest of the article makes me think it's the patent on the design of the cups that is expiring.


----------



## chocochibi

So I got me a Tassimo a couple of weeks ago, and I'm finding I don't really care for their coffees and their selection is small. I'm looking at getting a Keurig now, and I think I'm going to either get the B70 Platinum, or the Cuisinart. I was just wondering what experiences were of the two models. I'll probably go to Bed Bath and Beyond since I have one of their 20% off coupons.


----------



## robertk328

chocochibi said:


> So I got me a Tassimo a couple of weeks ago, and I'm finding I don't really care for their coffees and their selection is small. I'm looking at getting a Keurig now, and I think I'm going to either get the B70 Platinum, or the Cuisinart. I was just wondering what experiences were of the two models. I'll probably go to Bed Bath and Beyond since I have one of their 20% off coupons.


I've had the B70 Platinum for over a year now and it's never given me a bit of trouble. I use the water from the filtered dispenser on my refrigerator and have yet to get a prompt to descale. The timer is invaluable to me - the water is hot when I come down in the morning, all I have to do is pop in a K cup and push start. I had the Mini before and was a bit impatient waiting for it to heat up each time. Also the fact that it has a large reservoir means there's always water to be had without filling up each time.


----------



## chocochibi

I ended up getting the cuisinart model and I'm loving it! It's great trying out all the different k-cups. Even though it came with a my k-cup, I went ahead and ordered an eko brew from Amazon because the reviews for it were so good. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good hot chocolate?


----------



## sjc

Angela:  Agreed...
I too, have been pushing the k-cups in the lower chamber first; before lowering the handle.  My third and much improved Keurig.

(will try to snap a pic of the cupboard this weekend)


----------



## hudsonam

So we are on our second Keurig (B60 from QVC) and while we never got the descale message, we descaled it a couple months ago. Today it gave us the descale message and we can't get it to work properly. Has anyone else had this happen? I don't understand why these machines have such issues.

Update - We talked to a customer service rep today and they are sending us a new one. Our warranty was up in 2 days!


----------



## geoffthomas

Has anyone mentioned that Golden French Toast(seaonal) is again available from Green Mountain?  
'cause it is.


----------



## Angela

geoffthomas said:


> Has anyone mentioned that Golden French Toast(seaonal) is again available from Green Mountain?
> 'cause it is.


Our local Wall Art has it in stock. I have enjoying it as an afternoon treat.


----------



## desilu

I love Golden French Toast and have been rationing my stash, waiting for it to back in season. I have 2 boxes on their way from Amazon, arriving tomorrow! Maybe I should reorder now, just to be sure I have enough . . .


----------



## HappyGuy

Does anyone do tea in their Keurig? I've been following this thread off and on, but don't remember much about (if you'll excuse the pun) tea-cups. Does the brewing process have enough time to properly bring the tea flavors into the water? what are your experiences. Right now, we just use the K machine to heat the water then run it through an empty K-cup chamber and into our tea cup where we steep the tea.


----------



## Tip10

DW is the tea aficionado but I'll try and pass along what little I know (I do some tea but not as much). 

She does do tea through the Keurig.

In general stay on small cups else its watery. 
As for K-cups -- She primarily uses Rooibos (probably her favorite -- she's really pissed that Tevana stopped carrying straight Rooibos!) but recently tried some of the Celestial Seasonings Earl Grey and says it is really good. Also has several others stashed away for her Keurig at work. 

We also do loose tea using an echobrew -- works pretty well -- you want to fill about 3/4 full and run one small cup through to "wet" everything and then you can run 2 or 3 additional small cups depending upon the tea mix and how much you want.  Starts dropping off after about the third cup though. The Keurig is not an efficient way to do loose tea as you use more tea to get a satisfactory output.  Better off doing the water/steep thing as you have.  In a pinch and in a hurry it does work though.


----------



## MichelleR

I actually have a mini-coffee station in my dining room! I have a Keurig and bought one for over to my grandmother's house. Every time I visit her -- several times a week -- I ask if she'd like me to make her a cup, she says "oh, yeah!" and then at some point comments that I make good coffee. (She liked the Donut Shoppe.)


----------



## HappyGuy

Tried Donut Shoppe - not quite to my taste. I've pretty much fixated on Green Mountain Nantucket blend. Full bodies, not too strong and I got an 80 cup box for $40.00 at Sams Club around Christmas time. The K-cups are getting expensive.


----------



## Raffeer

After a couple of years of great service my Keurig is slowing down. The time between pressing the blinking blue lit light has increased so much that I have a feeling one day it won't give me my coffee.
Am I correct in thinking this is the signal to run vinegar through the cycle? If so, pure vinegar or cut with water? How many times? I have vague recollections of doing something similar awhile ago but darned if I remember the details..


----------



## 908tracy

Have any of you seen the latest and supposedly greatest machine coming out from Keurig? It's called VUE, is mostly digital, and you can set it to the temperature you want (hotter brews), size you want, etc.

Will only set you back about $250.00!!!!!!  YIKES!

Check out Keurig.com


----------



## Martel47

I checked out the view information.  I'm not totally impressed, not for the price.  I'm sure their selection of products will increase, but my favorites are not available.

I know several people who criticize my Keurig because they see it as environmentally unfriendly.  I try to take care of the environment, and I don't see how the Keurig is much worse than driving out of my way to get to the nearest Starbucks.  I don't recycle much because my apartment complex doesn't make it available...call me lazy, but I don't think people will typically choose the environmentally friendlier option unless it is just as convenient AND within a similar price point.  

What I wonder is, will Keurig eventually phase out the old machines?  Is this really a way to fleece those of us who have invested in their current product?  It seems it would have been better to engineer a recyclable product that was compatible with their current technology.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I found this:

The premium brewer, intended to draw in high-end cappuccino and latte drinkers, will help Green Mountain manage increased competition as its K-Cup patents are due to expire in September, some observers are saying.
___

My comment: Since anyone will be able to produce k-cups and machines soon, they want to move to another size they own. Plus, there will be RFID chips in the packaging of the cups. I was thinking of joining you Keurig-ites, but maybe I should wait for this to shake out.


----------



## robertk328

Martel47 said:


> I don't recycle much because my apartment complex doesn't make it available...call me lazy, but I don't think people will typically choose the environmentally friendlier option unless it is just as convenient AND within a similar price point.


Is there a way to recycle the k cups? Tear the top off, rinse, and recycle the cup itself maybe?


----------



## Ruby296

robertk328 said:


> Is there a way to recycle the k cups? Tear the top off, rinse, and recycle the cup itself maybe?


Yes definitely rinse & recycle them! Also you can get an Ekobrew from Amazon & fill w/your choice of coffee. I'm using one & it's great.


----------



## robertk328

Ruby296 said:


> Yes definitely rinse & recycle them! Also you can get an Ekobrew from Amazon & fill w/your choice of coffee. I'm using one & it's great.


I've been looking at that, just haven't ordered. Now's a good time as I'm running low on k cups


----------



## robertk328

Just ordered the Ekobrew - on sale for a daily deal today!


----------



## R. M. Reed

I have been posting on this thread because the Keurig sounds interesting, looked at them on Amazon...and finally gave in to temptation this morning when I saw a Keurig Classic at my grocery store. I brought it home, and found out it needs a three-hole wall socket. The one and only socket in my tiny kitchen has two holes, no grounding hole. I have other sockets with the grounding plug, but they're not near a surface I can put the machine on.


----------



## HappyGuy

So get a three prong to two prong converter. Not as nice looking, but it works.


----------



## Ruby296

robertk328 said:


> Just ordered the Ekobrew - on sale for a daily deal today!


How are you liking the Ekobrew so far?


----------



## R. M. Reed

HappyGuy said:


> So get a three prong to two prong converter. Not as nice looking, but it works.


I will, but for now the machine is in my living/bedroom room (I have one room and a small kitchen.) Today's crisis is the that K-cup package I bought is decaf! Argh! I have a caffeine-withdrawal headache and I have to go buy another package. (I have also ordered some, I got two free for registering the machine.)


----------



## robertk328

Ruby296 said:


> How are you liking the Ekobrew so far?


I like it! Better coffee from it than my Keurig version. Easy to clean and you don't have to take the coffee maker apart to use it - drops right in!


----------



## Ruby296

robertk328 said:


> I like it! Better coffee from it than my Keurig version. Easy to clean and you don't have to take the coffee maker apart to use it - drops right in!


Excellent, I agree, it's a perfect little doo dad!!


----------



## LilianaHart

I love my Keurig, but I'm a tea drinker, so I get the black English tea and drink several cups a day to feed my caffeine habit. I don't know how I ever lived without it.


----------



## Cindy416

LilianaHart said:


> I love my Keurig, but I'm a tea drinker, so I get the black English tea and drink several cups a day to feed my caffeine habit. I don't know how I ever lived without it.


I love tea, too, and often put tea leaves in a diffuser and then use my Keurig to dispense the hot water. Some teas that I like suggest using water at a rolling boil, but I don't worry about that if I'm in a hurry and need the convenience of my Keurig.


----------



## yomamma

I just got a Keurig for Christmas and love it! I am addicted to buying different varieties, though some taste WAY better than others. So far, my favorite is Timothy's Cinnamon Pastry. It's flat-out amazing. I also really like the Donut Shop Chocolate Covered Donut flavor, but it tastes nothing like a chocolate donut (though it smells great).

I've been looking for a good chocolate-flavored coffee k-cup and can't seem to find one. There's vanilla everywhere but no chocolate coffee. Anyone had any luck with that?


----------



## Cindy416

jillmyles said:


> I just got a Keurig for Christmas and love it! I am addicted to buying different varieties, though some taste WAY better than others. So far, my favorite is Timothy's Cinnamon Pastry. It's flat-out amazing. I also really like the Donut Shop Chocolate Covered Donut flavor, but it tastes nothing like a chocolate donut (though it smells great).
> 
> I've been looking for a good chocolate-flavored coffee k-cup and can't seem to find one. There's vanilla everywhere but no chocolate coffee. Anyone had any luck with that?


Have you tried Cafe Mocha? I think it's pretty good, but I don't know if I like it because it's more like hot chocolate or like chocolate coffee.


----------



## yomamma

Cindy416 said:


> Have you tried Cafe Mocha? I think it's pretty good, but I don't know if I like it because it's more like hot chocolate or like chocolate coffee.


I have not! But I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Cindy416

jillmyles said:


> I have not! But I'll give it a shot.


I've found that I need to make the cocoa, cafe mocha, and hot apple cider the way the directions say. I've tried making a larger cup of those three, but the result has been a hot beverage that's too watered down. I also run a bit of water through my Keurig after using one of those K-cups (as per the instructions). (I don't do this with teas, but I do with the milk-based products. I'm not sure if I run water through after cider, as I don't drink those very often.)


----------



## sjc

Tea for me.  Usually Twinings English Breakfast OR Cafe Escapes Chai Latte.  Mostly, plain old Lipton Tea Bag...in the cup; dispense hot water over it w/ 1 teaspoon of sugar and cream.

I like my Keurig for instant oatmeal too.  Just pour the packet in a small bowl; place it under the Keurig; hot water.  Add a dash of cream...perfect.


----------



## 908tracy

I just re-ordered another Keurig from QVC's TSV yesterday. I had one at Christmas but foolishly returned it, and regretted it from the moment it left my hands. Been waiting for another great deal, and QVC had it yesterday!!!!

I am now excited to try the iced beverages with the warmer weather approaching! How do you do the iced teas?  I like my tea sweet, and am wondering how the heck the sugar will melt under the ice in the cup?  Or are the mixes pre sweetened?  Thanks!


----------



## Tip10

DISCLAIMER:
Please note -- the following is offered only as a public service (or, more likely DIS-service) to the Keurig loving community here on Kindleboards. 

Oh LOOK!!!
A five course, five star meal!!!
We start with Slurpee Salad!!!
Liquid Corn Dogs -- YUMMY!!! 
Ohhh, better yet -- Chunky Hot Wings!!!
And, for the gluten free crowd -- TACOS!!
Donuts for desert anyone

http://www.thinkgeek.com/interests/looflirpa/ee08/?srp=1

Liquid Lunches from your Keurig!!!

Umm, I think I'll PASS!!!
Actually, I'm slightly nauseated and possessed of one question -- WHY?


----------



## geoffthomas

908tracy said:


> I just re-ordered another Keurig from QVC's TSV yesterday. I had one at Christmas but foolishly returned it, and regretted it from the moment it left my hands. Been waiting for another great deal, and QVC had it yesterday!!!!
> 
> I am now excited to try the iced beverages with the warmer weather approaching! How do you do the iced teas? I like my tea sweet, and am wondering how the heck the sugar will melt under the ice in the cup? Or are the mixes pre sweetened? Thanks!


Tracy,
Most are already sweetened (like the Southern Sweet tea from Celestial). We brew it directly into a tall glass with ice.


----------



## 908tracy

Thank you geoff!!

I cannot wait to try it out.  (iced tea junkie right here!)


----------



## R. M. Reed

My K Classic only produces hot water, unless there is a way to turn off the heat I don't know about. Do you brew hot tea and put it over ice?


----------



## 908tracy

R. M. Reed said:


> My K Classic only produces hot water, unless there is a way to turn off the heat I don't know about. Do you brew hot tea and put it over ice?


Yes, they actually make k cups with pre sweetened/flavored teas to brew over ice. (coffees too!) After asking the question here I went to the keurig site and found them.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah.
You "brew" the tea.
So it comes out of the Keurig real hot.
You want a LOT of ice in a tall glass to cool it down.
Just like brewing a pot of tea for regular ice tea.  You brew it stong and let the melting ice in the pitcher dilute it.  And then let the ice in the glass cool it even more.  Same thing.


----------



## MsBea

When I make my ice tea, I brew it in a tall glass  THEN add the ice cubes.  I usually have 
"tea cubes" already made and just add them to the hot brew; that way when the ice melts, you will still have the tea flavor, undiluted.  When I make the tea cubes, I either use a K cup or a flavored tea bag from  (Celestial Seasons, etc) for a unique surprise flavor.


----------



## 908tracy

Thanks Geoff!  I usually drink premade (Turkey Hill) so this will be all new for me! I've made sun tea once in my life!

Great ideas MsBea!!! Thanks so much for sharing with us.


----------



## sjc

MsBea said:


> When I make my ice tea, I brew it in a tall glass THEN add the ice cubes. I usually have
> "tea cubes" already made and just add them to the hot brew; that way when the ice melts, you will still have the tea flavor, undiluted. When I make the tea cubes, I either use a K cup or a flavored tea bag from (Celestial Seasons, etc) for a unique surprise flavor.


My neighbor does lemon cubes. The tea becomes infused with lemon flavor.


----------



## MsBea

Ooh, sjc - I'm going to try that!! Sounds good!!


----------



## sjc

MsBea said:


> Ooh, sjc - I'm going to try that!! Sounds good!!


It is. Why do you think I visit my cute little old neighbor lady friend so often? 87 and she sure makes a great iced tea. She loves to read too!!


----------



## Dankinia

I'm really on the fence about getting a Keurig.  I love the idea of being able to make single cups (I"m the only coffee drinker in my house) but it is a costly coffeemaker.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Mr. Coffee makes a cheaper one that uses K-cups. http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Coffee-BVMC-KG2-001-Powered-Technology/dp/B004T6EK3O/ref=sr_1_43?ie=UTF8&qid=1334583468&sr=8-43


----------



## crebel

R. M. Reed said:


> Mr. Coffee makes a cheaper one that uses K-cups. http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Coffee-BVMC-KG2-001-Powered-Technology/dp/B004T6EK3O/ref=sr_1_43?ie=UTF8&qid=1334583468&sr=8-43


This is the one I have. It works great and was about half the price of the Keurig. It is strictly a one-cup at a time and you have to add the water for each cup (no resevoir) which is fine with me as the resevoir pump is what we kept having trouble with on the Keurig (but Keurig is terrific about replacing them every time they break down).

The Ekobrew and K-cup adapter for using your own grind also work perfectly in this model.


----------



## geoffthomas

Don't jump ship from the Keurig model line because you either don't like the features or price of the resevour machines.  Keurig has the mini plus that does not use a resevour and the DeskPro B130 that also does not use a resevour. Both under $100.00 retail.  The Green Mountain site has them discounted and I am sure you can find a deal elsewhere.


----------



## crebel

geoffthomas said:


> Don't jump ship from the Keurig model line because you either don't like the features or price of the resevour machines. Keurig has the mini plus that does not use a resevour and the DeskPro B130 that also does not use a resevour. Both under $100.00 retail. The Green Mountain site has them discounted and I am sure you can find a deal elsewhere.


It is always good to know all the options. Keurig is certainly still the standard upon which other brands are modeled and they have (in my experience) excellent customer service. I did not mean to offend Keurig owners. I just wanted to add my .02 about the Mr. Coffee K-cup model which much was less expensive when I bought it (as opposed to "cheaper"). Another plus for me was the ability to walk into a local store and buy one whereas the equivalent Keurig machine had to be ordered and shipped.


----------



## geoffthomas

Chris you could never offend me.
Fortuneately the Keurig machines are available at the Bed, Bath and Beyond brick-and-mortar stores.  One can always get 20% off coupons to use there.  And the Keurig MiniPlus lists for $99, the Keurig DeskPro is $89 and the Mr.Coffee is $79 so there is a lot to chose from in the inexpensive group.  I use a B30 or something like that at home daily and also a MiniPlus daily at work.

I believe the the system lets me have incredible variety and still not waste coffee by having most of a bag go stale before it gets used and/or brew a pot of coffee when I wind up only drinking one cup.


----------



## 908tracy

I am loving mine this time around. This model makes the coffee hotter than the last model did. 197 degrees, where the other was 192. That 5 degrees makes all the difference! I am a happy camper!


----------



## Cindy416

I have finally found my favorite K-cup! It's Green Mountain's Caramel Vanilla Cream, and it's delicious! Just had to share.


----------



## sjc

I was just looking at that one on the Keurig site yesterday!!  It almost makes me want to like coffee.  I ate some caramel ice cream instead!!


----------



## MichelleB675

I LOVE my Keurig! 

Of the K-cups I tried my favorites were Mocha Nut Fudge and Winter Carnival. But I haven't bought any K-cups in over a year.  

I tried the My K-Cup, Solofil and Ekobrew and my favorite was the Ekobrew so I bought a spare and have a bin full of different flavored coffees to use. I love picking them up at Marshalls, Home Goods and TJMaxx, they have some neat flavors (Red Velvet Cupcake!).


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

I am so in love with my Keurig and so in love with the fact that there's a whole topic about it here.  It's kind of scary how giddy that makes me!

I don't know if anyone else has one, but I recently bought an E-Z Cup and I love it.  I tried using the Keurig filter that came with my machine, but it leaves a lot of sediment in the cup.  The E-Z Cup takes tiny paper filters and it works amazingly well.

Also, I was at Costco this weekend and noticed that they have bulk packs of San Francisco Bay coffee.  It's on my list of things to try, so I was pretty excited to see I could get it there.  Not sure I want to invest in buying 80 of them without trying a couple first, though.


----------



## gajitldy

Just a warning....the San Francisco Bay coffee at Costco only makes an 8 oz cup.  Of course, we read the box after buying them so it may have to go back.


----------



## CS

I've been addicted to this stuff for the past few weeks:



Gloria Jean's Macadamia Cookie K-Cups.


----------



## KindleGirl

CS said:


> I've been addicted to this stuff for the past few weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> Gloria Jean's Macadamia Cookie K-Cups.


Oh, me too! I bought a sample pack at Bed Bath & Beyond because I really didn't think I'd like it and didn't want to waste money on entire box. But after trying them, I knew I needed to get a box fast! Luckily I found a box at Walmart, which is much closer to me than BB&B. I also like the Donut Shop Coconut Mocha that came out recently! these are my 2 favorites!!


----------



## GreenThumb

Nicole Ciacchella said:


> Also, I was at Costco this weekend and noticed that they have bulk packs of San Francisco Bay coffee. It's on my list of things to try, so I was pretty excited to see I could get it there. Not sure I want to invest in buying 80 of them without trying a couple first, though.





gajitldy said:


> Just a warning....the San Francisco Bay coffee at Costco only makes an 8 oz cup. Of course, we read the box after buying them so it may have to go back.


I got a box of the Rogers San Francisco Bay "one cup" coffee at Costco. It's their French Roast. My hubby (who likes much stronger coffee than me) brews a very large mug (presses the large cup twice with the same one-cup). He proclaims it the best he's tried. I think it's about $27 for 80, which makes it a little over $.33/cup. I get their Breakfast Blend from Amazon on subscribe-and-save for $28.05/80. I'm so excited to find reasonably-priced cups again, and this coffee is terrific to boot!

I looked back 5 pages and didn't see this type of "k-cup" discussed, so forgive me if I'm repeating. These cups fit in the Keurig, but look different than the normal k-cup. They don't have the plastic cup on the outside. They are the regular lid, but just have the filter full of coffee hanging down below. They come packaged 8 to a vacuum sealed bag (10 bags to an 80-count box). Once you open that bag, they'll go stale, so you have to transfer them to a Zip-Loc or other container.

Also, they seem like a good company. I got their Fog Chaser from Amazon, but the bags inside were all unsealed. The seam that runs down the back was completely unglued, only there was no residue, like there never was any glue. In reading reviews to see if anybody else got a package like that (nobody had), I saw that for any (rare) negative review, Rogers added a comment that they were sorry and wanted to make it right, and to contact them directly. So I did. Just got off the phone with their customer service, and they are sending out a new box, with a postage-paid envelope for me to send back the bad packaging (not the coffee). They want to determine what went wrong, to try and make sure it doesn't happen again.

Great customer service, excellent coffee, and very reasonable prices. Two big thumbs up from me!


----------



## R. M. Reed

I got the San Francisco Bay things from Costco recently. They are cheaper than the K-Cups and the box shows all kinds of good environmental stuff that the company does. I didn't worry about putting them in another bag, I have two cups a day so it's only open for four days. I don't think it will get stale in that time. Or if it did I wouldn't notice, I put in a lot of sweetener and milk.


----------



## prairiesky

I, too, am loving the Macadamia Cookie coffee...got mine a WalMart...soooo yummy.


----------



## BTackitt

I am a tea drinker. if you have looked in the Tea thread, that's where you will find me. Dh however loves his coffee, and, asked for a Keurig for his Birthday this coming Wed. actually, what he said was he wanted it, but it was too expensive and then asked for the laundry folding thingy that Sheldon uses on Big Bang Theory. So... I got him the Mr. Coffee version that uses K-Cups for $79. then............. I went nuts getting him boxes of K-Cups. I think I got him 15 different boxes at the same time, and since then, I have picked up 4 or 5 more. I hope he likes some of them.


----------



## sjc

*Photo as promised* (ages ago) sorry:

To re-cap: I bought an old house and refurbished it: The kitchen had an old fashioned built in ironing board which (sadly) they replaced with tiny shelving. TOO TINY for keeping spices in; they fall out when the door is opened. I would never put anything glass in the space:

SO THEREFORE: I have the *best* Kcup closet ever!!


----------



## Raffeer

@SJC - Brilliant use of space. 

I am jealous, still looking for an answer to where do I keep my K-cups (the ones I use regularly, the ones I keep for visitors, the ones I occasionally dabble in, the ones given to me to "try", the ones..............you all know what I mean)


----------



## BTackitt

Well, we gave DH his new Mr. Coffee and all of the KCups tonight so that he could start using it tomorrow morning. He was very excited. DD conned him into trying the hot chocolate tonight so she could have some too.


----------



## ellesu

I did a bit of searching in this thread and didn't see anything about this so I hope I'm not repeating something that's common knowledge to everyone but me, but.... Earlier this week my Keurig stopped brewing. It made sounds as if it was _going_ to brew but wouldn't go any further. I did a Google search and found some suggestions. First, turn off, remove power cord, remove water reservoir, then turn Keurig upside down (some said to smack/burp the bottom of the unit). I followed the steps and my Keurig was fine all day. The only problem is, I've had to repeat the procedure each morning.

This morning (instead of the turning the unit upside down) I tried another suggestion I'd found: When you remove the top to the water reservoir there is a small white nub. Holding your finger over that nub while you're placing a K cup in your brewer and keeping your finger over the nub while it brews also works for some - it worked for me this morning. My Keurig has been brewing fine all day since doing that but I'll probably have to repeat tomorrow morning. Be aware (you probably were already), if you were to try this method the water will be hot! Actually, I decided to try it this morning before I'd completely refilled the water reservoir. I didn't know if it would work so, with the water reservoir about half full, I tried brewing a plain cup of water. It worked so I popped in a K cup, refilled the reservoir, and no problem.

I guess my Keurig is dying a slow death.


----------



## KindleGirl

That has happened to me a couple of times. Both times it was within the 1 yr warranty, so after working through many things with the techs, they replaced my unit. Happened on the next one I got also, right before the year was up. I am on my 3rd one now and so far so good. I'm not sure when my year is up on this one, but I am thinking soon. Either they got the problem fixed finally, or mine will die soon, judging from past experience.  

If yours is still in the warranty period, give customer service a call.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Ruby296 said:


> Excellent, I agree, it's a perfect little doo dad!!


i also feel like it holds more grounds than the usual k cup. I also love the fact it has the metal mesh on the bottom of the cup as well around the sides, which the my k cup doesn't have. The my k cup just has the filter mesh on the side of the cup

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raffeer

Apparently the Keurig patent on the K-cups has expired and there are new players in the game. Martinson for one. On the Martinson cup it says for use in a Keurig machine but these cups are not from Keurig. My words, not as they are on the cups, but meaning is the same (too lazy to get up and get one). I suspect we will see a sharp change in price.


----------



## BTackitt

Tabitha, Amazon carries Kcups.


----------



## loonlover

T.L. Haddix said:


> Got some apple cider for Glendon.


Intinst and I like to put 4-5 red hots in the bottom of the cup when fixing the apple cider.


----------



## crebel

loonlover said:


> Intinst and I like to put 4-5 red hots in the bottom of the cup when fixing the apple cider.


Good tip, LL! Thanks.


----------



## Raffeer

Re: tea - Celestial and Twining are available on Amazon. Tea works out well through Keurig and don't forget the iced teas. Several flavors of those as well as the classic.


----------



## Tip10

T.L. Haddix said:


> So I'm wondering if I can just dump the contents of a bag into the refillable thingy..... or if there is something special that's been done to the tea.


I doubt there is anything "special" done to tea for K-Cups. You should be fine just dumping the bag in the refillable thingy -- only trick is figuring how much since the steep time is relatively short.

We routinely brew loose teas and blends from Tevana using our Eco-Brew reusables. I have found that packing the eco-brew fairly firmly but not tightly works for 2 - 3 cups of tea without re-filling (depending upon how strong you like your tea).

YMMV of course. Good luck.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

K.cups are on sale this week at Starbucks for buy get one free. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## R. M. Reed

T.L. Haddix said:


> An update - tried emptying hubby's tea into the EkoBrew. Worked beautifully! I also got some decaf K-cups for myself. Couldn't find any hot chocolate that didn't have about forty ingredients whose name I can't pronounce, including Sucralose (which I can pronounce but don't want.) I guess I'll just make that the old-fashioned way or something.
> 
> We got some Celestial Seasonings tea today that I'm going to try brewing over ice. Should be interesting!


Sucralose is the generic name for Splenda.


----------



## BTackitt

T.L. Haddix said:


> An update - tried emptying hubby's tea into the EkoBrew. Worked beautifully! I also got some decaf K-cups for myself. Couldn't find any hot chocolate that didn't have about forty ingredients whose name I can't pronounce, including Sucralose (which I can pronounce but don't want.) I guess I'll just make that the old-fashioned way or something.
> 
> We got some Celestial Seasonings tea today that I'm going to try brewing over ice. Should be interesting!


Tab, have you tried making your own cocoa mix? it's not really difficult, and then you control exactly what goes into it.


----------



## Tripp

For what it's worth, QVC has a Platinum Brewer priced at $160 with 5 easy pay.  AND there is a $35.00 cash rebate through QVC.  Good price....

edited to add, they also include 48 k-cups.


----------



## loonlover

T.L. Haddix said:


> Bev, I've tried several times to make my own but can't get it to come out just so. I did get some Ghiardhelli yesterday that was pretty darned good.


Were they Ghiardhelli K-cups? If so, where did you find them? We enjoyed some the first year we had our Keurig, but haven't found them recently.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I almost bought myself a new ekobrew just cuz I saw it at Vons/Safeway.
Good to know its available in store.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CS

My new love:

















(Link-Maker is down for me, so I couldn't link it that way.)


----------



## CandyTX

Yummm.... LOVE my Keurig. My "go to" is the cinnamon donut shop one, but I"m also quite enjoying the pumpkin spice right now too.

We had a Tassimo for MANY years, but it died a year ago and we decided to make switch because of availability. I don't use the refillable thing, that defeats the purpose for me, but we usually only drink a few cups per day, so...


----------



## KindleGirl

CS said:


> My new love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Link-Maker is down for me, so I couldn't link it that way.)


It's not my favorite, but I like this one too.


----------



## maritafowler

If you're a sweet tea fan...the Celestial Seasons Sweet Tea K-Cup is pretty tasty. Twinnings Earl Gery and Pure Peppermint teas are good too.

Has anyone tried the JetFuel cup? Thinking about trying it next.

The Keurig is now the most used appliance in our apartment 



T.L. Haddix said:


> We got some Celestial Seasonings tea today that I'm going to try brewing over ice. Should be interesting!


----------



## CandyTX

maritafowler said:


> Has anyone tried the JetFuel cup? Thinking about trying it next.


Hubby likes the Jet Fuel (I think it's mostly because of the name LOL). I thought it was too bold, but I don't like super heavy coffee, I drink it black though.


----------



## D/W

Just thought I'd pass along that there are currently rebates on Keurig machines ranging from $20 to $50, depending on the model. There are also rebates on accessories and K-cups (10 count or larger) when purchased with the machine. You can find details here: http://www.keurig.com/rebate. The purchase must be made between September 25th and October 28th with the rebate request postmarked by 11/28/12.


----------



## Thumper

Enablers....

I don't even drink coffee, but I bought myself a Keurig tonight. This thing is going to be awesome coming in from the cold and having quick hot chocolate or tea.

Need to find myself a bunch of spiffy herb teas...


----------



## sjc

Thumper said:


> Enablers....
> 
> I don't even drink coffee, but I bought myself a Keurig tonight. This thing is going to be awesome coming in from the cold and having quick hot chocolate or tea.
> 
> Need to find myself a bunch of spiffy herb teas...


I don't drink coffee either: BUT... I use it for:
Tea
Hot Cocoa
Cup a Soup
Instant Oatmeal
Cream of Wheat
AND of course I keep Kcups for company because I make horrible coffee. I can cook up a storm but my coffee; blah.


----------



## Sienna_98

It may depend on what brand of coffee maker they have.  I have a coffee maker that uses the k-cup (but it's not a Keurig) and it has a setting for dispensing hot water (versus brewing).


----------



## sjc

T.L. Haddix said:


> Not to sound dense, but do you just put water in and process it without a cup in for the non-drink stuff?


Dispenses HOT water: Keurig Platinum
I just put whatever I want in a small bowl or cup and dispense the (192 degree) water onto whichever thing I am making.


----------



## sjc

T.L. Haddix said:


> Just ran through some water, no cup in the dispenser thingy - worked beautifully. Will try with hot cocoa or oatmeal soon. Glendon's gonna be excited. SWEET!


Awesome!!


----------



## Sienna_98

For those interested, the ekobrew cups are Amazon's goldbox deal of the day.  I haven't been pricing them, so I'm not sure how great the pricing is (or not), but thought I'd give a heads up.


----------



## Sienna_98

Which unit do you have?  I have a Cuisinart and I saw that the ekobrew is not compatible with a # of Keurig models, so I'm hesitant to buy and not have it fit...


----------



## Sienna_98

Good suggestion.  Thanks!


----------



## spotsmom

Thumper said:


> Enablers....
> 
> I don't even drink coffee, but I bought myself a Keurig tonight.


Me too, Thumper. Costco had a killer sale (and a $35 rebate coupon). Keurig Platinum, 30 k cups and the thingy where you can make your own coffee. $150 less the rebate.


----------



## Sandpiper

I don't have one of these coffee makers.  My BFF does and loves it.  Is there a site that sells all kinds / brands of pods?  I'd like to get a gift certificate and let her buy what she wants.  Christmas is coming . . . .


----------



## Raffeer

If you have a Bed Bath and Beyond in the area they are worth a visit for K-cups. Usually they have a huge selection and if you have any of their 20% off coupons become quite reasonable (coupons do not seem to expire in spite of date on them). They also have an online presence and have/had (haven't looked in awhile) a good selection they will ship w/o charge. Prices online are also good.


----------



## Sienna_98

Amazon also sells them.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I bought this assortment and it really had so great stuff in it. Great way to try things without buying the big box. This would be a nice gift fixed up in a gift basket with other things.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0083T6HC0/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i01


----------



## Sandpiper

Rather get a gift card than a sampler package.  She's had her Keurig coffee maker for a while and knows what she likes and doesn't.  I saw now that Keurig does have e-gift certificates.  Rather have a gift card in hand.  E-mailed them and asked if they do that also.


----------



## Thumper

spotsmom said:


> Me too, Thumper. Costco had a killer sale (and a $35 rebate coupon). Keurig Platinum, 30 k cups and the thingy where you can make your own coffee. $150 less the rebate.


Yeah, I'm kicking myself. The day _after_ we bought one at Walmart, we went into Costco and saw the sale on the Platinum. It figures...=sigh=


----------



## Thumper

Question, and apologies if it's already been addressed. I have a bunch of tea in bags and bought the solo cup to use...for those who use the cup, how many tea bags would I need to empty into the cup? I know I only use one normally, but I can steep that for awhile. Y'all using or or two? However much fits in the cup?


----------



## Thumper

Thanks...I don't like it overly strong, so I'll start with one.
Maybe tomorrow...I've had way too much tea tonight as it is.


----------



## spotsmom

loonlover said:


> Were they Ghiardhelli K-cups? If so, where did you find them? We enjoyed some the first year we had our Keurig, but haven't found them recently.


Just saw Ghiardelli double chocolate on Keurig's website.

Anybody tried the Safeway K-cups?


----------



## sjc

My company (as I only drink tea n cocoa) is loving the donut shop coconut mocha that I bought to have on hand.


----------



## KindleGirl

sjc said:


> My company (as I only drink tea n cocoa) is loving the donut shop coconut mocha that I bought to have on hand.


I LOVE the coconut mocha....one of my favorites!


----------



## Sandpiper

Upthread a little someone was looking for just hot water. I have had Sunbeam's Hot Shot for many years. (Amazon sells them too.) Heats water faster than the microwave.

I do keep thinking about a Keurig (or whatever brand). Haven't committed as yet. Christmas is coming. Is the Vue system something new? What's different about it?


----------



## R. M. Reed

A friend gave me a bag of ground coffee, so I bought a reusable Keurig cup to put the coffee in. I thought I could save money over buying k-cups. When I put the coffee in and make a cup, it comes out very weak, more water taste than coffee. Is there a secret to using the reusable thing?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

R. M. Reed said:


> A friend gave me a bag of ground coffee, so I bought a reusable Keurig cup to put the coffee in. I thought I could save money over buying k-cups. When I put the coffee in and make a cup, it comes out very weak, more water taste than coffee. Is there a secret to using the reusable thing?


Which brand of reusable kcup are you using? I prefer the ekobrew. I bought it on amazon, but also bought one from Vons/Safeway. i used to use the My-Kcup, but haven't really used it since I bought my ekobrew.


----------



## KindleGirl

R. M. Reed said:


> A friend gave me a bag of ground coffee, so I bought a reusable Keurig cup to put the coffee in. I thought I could save money over buying k-cups. When I put the coffee in and make a cup, it comes out very weak, more water taste than coffee. Is there a secret to using the reusable thing?


Sounds like a silly question, but did you fill it full of the coffee? With my ekobrew I can definitely change how strong or weak the coffee is by how high I fill the cup. Maybe you just need to add more ground coffee?? Or maybe there is something wrong with your cup. I've never had that problem.



Vegas_Asian said:


> Which brand of reusable kcup are you using? I prefer the ekobrew. I bought it on amazon, but also bought one from Vons/Safeway. i used to use the My-Kcup, but haven't really used it since I bought my ekobrew.


I agree, I like the ekobrew better.


----------



## R. M. Reed

It is an Ekobrew, I bought it at a grocery store. I try to smush in as much coffee as it will take. Of course, I am not a big fan of the taste of coffee, I can't drink it black. I need sugar (I now use Stevia, which doesn't taste very sweet to me) and milk.


----------



## readingril

I occasionally use the reusable cup that came with the Keurig. What's the difference between that and the Ekobrew?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I like the ekobrew cuz of the mesh filter is on the bottom of the cup as well as the sides. Also don't have to remove the whole needle cartridge like the my k cup.

Are you familiar with the type of coffee your friend bought you? I usually use my fresh press for lighter coffees (but heat my water through the keurig) and I use full body coffees with my ekobrew for my keurig

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robertk328

R. M. Reed said:


> A friend gave me a bag of ground coffee, so I bought a reusable Keurig cup to put the coffee in. I thought I could save money over buying k-cups. When I put the coffee in and make a cup, it comes out very weak, more water taste than coffee. Is there a secret to using the reusable thing?


are you using a bolder coffee? Seems to be what works best for me. That's assuming its filled properly.


----------



## Rainha

Sandpiper said:


> Upthread a little someone was looking for just hot water. I have had Sunbeam's Hot Shot for many years. (Amazon sells them too.) Heats water faster than the microwave.
> 
> I do keep thinking about a Keurig (or whatever brand). Haven't committed as yet. Christmas is coming. Is the Vue system something new? What's different about it?


The Vue is different. The patent on the K-cups was expiring, so they had to invent something new to get all your money. Supposedly you can brew different strengths with the Vue, but I do that just fine with the regular Keurig by changing the cup size or buying bolder or weaker coffee (okay, so it's always bolder).

For the folks wondering about tea, you don't need to empty it into the ekobrew or whatever you have. Just put your teabag in a mug, and brew a cup from the Keurig without a K-cup in it. If I'm making a really delicate tea, I'll send the smallest cup size of hot water and discard it to wash the coffee flavor out. It works well for cocoa, Jello, really anything that needs hot water. My Keurig runs just fine without having anything in where the K-cup is supposed to go.


----------



## Brooks

I got a Keurig as a gift a couple of years back and was very happy with it... until it stopped working within a year! I read online many of the same stories, but I called Keurig with my problem and they shipped me a new one no questions asked (ok, maybe a few questions asked ).

I tried many k-cups at first and have settled on the Tully's House Blend.


----------



## spotsmom

Looking for recommendations for a lighter, less "bold", K cup.  We're lightweight coffee drinkers (I always say I like a little coffee in the french vanilla creamer).  I like Green Mtn's Haff-Caff and Green Mtn's breakfast blend, but the others I've tried are too much.  Any suggestions?


----------



## gadgetgirl003

T.L. Haddix said:


> Your first sentence I'm quoting - so cynical. I love it.
> 
> The second sentence? It works really well for oatmeal, just stick the bowl underneath and add water to the tank, hit the brew button. Oh, and if you *happen* to not know that *someone* has left a brewed cup in the K-cup holder, yes. It does flavor the oatmeal whatever flavor was in the cup. If you're lucky, it's apple cinnamon cider and *someone* who likes that will be around to eat your oatmeal. *sigh*


That sounds like a yummy way to recycle the apple cider kcups.


----------



## Someone Nameless

spotsmom said:


> Looking for recommendations for a lighter, less "bold", K cup. We're lightweight coffee drinkers (I always say I like a little coffee in the french vanilla creamer). I like Green Mtn's Haff-Caff and Green Mtn's breakfast blend, but the others I've tried are too much. Any suggestions?


I am with you on this. I would like coffee that is less "bold". Sometimes what I do is use a teapot instead of a cup and run 2 of the larger cups through the same K cup. Then my husband and I both drink it and it's not quite as strong.


----------



## spotsmom

I bought some Starbucks Veranda Blend Blonde and some Caribou Daybreak Morning Blend, both of which are supposed to be a light roast.  I'm hoping!!!  Will report in after I've tried them.

I did try making coffee using the "My K Cup" and the ground coffee we used to drink.  it is definitely weaker in flavor than any K cup I've tried.  Definitely can't get a second cup of coffee out of it.


----------



## KindleGirl

spotsmom said:


> Looking for recommendations for a lighter, less "bold", K cup. We're lightweight coffee drinkers (I always say I like a little coffee in the french vanilla creamer). I like Green Mtn's Haff-Caff and Green Mtn's breakfast blend, but the others I've tried are too much. Any suggestions?


I drink the flavored coffees. Most of the time they are the "light roasted" versions, so they are not bold. My favorites are Coconut Mocha, Macadamia Cookie and Hawaiian Hazelnut. It all depends on what you like, but there are many flavored ones to try.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I found one that I really liked, I forget the name now, but it turned out that it was an 'instant coffee' K Cup.  I don't know why, but I'm just not going to do that.


----------



## sjc

My ekobrew holders arrived today. Bought 3 on Amazon ($32)
(of course I used the Kindleboards link to place my order)

Brown will be for coffee
Green will be for tea
(other brown...a spare to have on hand)

I do feel that the plastic picks up a taste from whatever is brewed; therefore, the green will be strictly for me n my tea.


----------



## crebel

Our local grocery chain (HyVee here in the midwest) has started making their own brand of k-cups!  They are $1-$2/box cheaper than even Bed Bath & Beyond.  Their plain columbian coffee is okay (I like donut shop best for everyday breakfast blend-type coffee), but they have an "instant" caramel cappuchino that is fabulous.  Yay!


----------



## sjc

Wow!!
Cheaper than BB&B after coupon? 
Fantastic.


----------



## 908tracy

For those interested in owning a Keurig, here's a heads up...

QVC will be having their annual Todays Special Value soon which is the Keurig Platinum. It is a very good deal! 

It will include 64 k-cups and the my k-cup as well. All for $149.94 plus tax and shipping. To tempt you even farther, they are offering it on 6 easy pays!!! (4 new colors exclusive to QVC until 1/1/13)

No, I do not work for them, just got an email and thought of this thread.

To those of you on the fence....it's a great time to pick one up.  Enjoy!


----------



## sjc

908tracy said:


> For those interested in owning a Keurig, here's a heads up...
> 
> QVC will be having their annual Todays Special Value soon which is the Keurig Platinum. It is a very good deal!
> 
> It will include 64 k-cups and the my k-cup as well. All for $149.94 plus tax and shipping. To tempt you even farther, they are offering it on 6 easy pays!!! (4 new colors exclusive to QVC until 1/1/13)
> 
> No, I do not work for them, just got an email and thought of this thread.
> 
> To those of you on the fence....it's a great time to pick one up. Enjoy!


THAT: Is a very good deal. I paid that and it came with just a small sampler pack.


----------



## Brooks

I just got an email that you can use code GIVING at keurig.com to save 20% on your order through 11/26.  I normally buy k-cups from amazon so I did the math I would have to buy at least 4 boxes at keurig.com until I start to save money.  That's a lot of coffee.


----------



## geoffthomas

As of today the QVC deal is still available.
Only it is $159 and only 48 k-cups.
But still a good deal.


----------



## 908tracy

The TSV will be aired at midnight on Sunday and will be available Monday while supplies last.

I got an email previewing the next few TSV's, and that was one of them. They do have other models available year round.


----------



## cekilgore

glad to see i'm not the only one who is keurig obsessed!  

What are your holiday flavor favs?  
I've tried a few, such as Gingerbread, but I wasn't all the impressed.

I have stocked up on Apple Cider and White Hot Chocolate, though 

Normally, I drink Starbucks French Roast, but it's gone up in price ($13 for 16 cups) so I'm drinking an offbrand French Roast at the moment.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Tonight I tried a sample of Grove Square Caramel Apple.  YUCK.  I did not care for it.  Is Apple Cider any better?


----------



## 908tracy

I LOVE the Green Mtn Apple Cider!!!!  Try making it with some caramel sauce (ice cream topping), tastes just like caramel apples!!  Yummmm!!!


----------



## sjc

QVC:  It is on air now:  $149.94 (+$15.97 shipping) with 64 K Cups and the My K Cup to brew your own coffee. Several colors to choose from.


----------



## 908tracy

Thanks sjc!!!

I just turned on the TV and saw it too. Didn't want anyone to miss out!!  (I got the day wrong, yikes!)

Enjoy everyone!!!


----------



## sjc

That was a very nice deal.  I'm not spending that much on anyone but my kids...n they don't need one.  Wish mine had come with that many K cups.  My ekoBrews just cost me $32.00 alone!


----------



## spotsmom

I've tried to use the My K cup and as it comes out of the brewer it's not a steady stream and splashes.  Does the Ekobrew do this too?


----------



## sjc

spotsmom said:


> I've tried to use the My K cup and as it comes out of the brewer it's not a steady stream and splashes. Does the Ekobrew do this too?


I haven't had any problems with either; however, I like the ekoBrew better. Are you following instructions correctly??


----------



## 908tracy

That really was a good deal!!  In fact I picked up the TSV in mocha and am excited to receive it.

sjc, My ekobrew is only $11.99 in my local grocery store. I would gladly pick you one up if needed in the future!  Just let me know.

Everyone, enjoy your Keurig's!


----------



## spotsmom

sjc said:


> I haven't had any problems with either; however, I like the ekoBrew better. Are you following instructions correctly??


I followed the instructions... just not as even a stream, as it were.

someone said they found an Ekobrew in a local grocery store. My store has a similar one but not the brand name. Sure would like to find it locally vs ordering online.


----------



## 908tracy

I'm not sure of the grocery stores available to you out west, but we have Stop N Shop's here on the east coast and that is where they carry them.


----------



## sjc

908tracy said:


> That really was a good deal!! In fact I picked up the TSV in mocha and am excited to receive it.
> 
> sjc, My ekobrew is only $11.99 in my local grocery store. I would gladly pick you one up if needed in the future!  Just let me know.
> 
> Everyone, enjoy your Keurig's!


SO sweet of you; thanks...I paid $32 for 3 including shipping...so that isn't bad. I got a green for my tea and 2 brown for coffee this way my green doesn't pick up a coffee taste. THANKS AGAIN!! Also, I used the Kindleboards link to Amazon so that the boards would get credit for the affiliate purchase.


----------



## Ruby296

spotsmom said:


> I followed the instructions... just not as even a stream, as it were.
> 
> someone said they found an Ekobrew in a local grocery store. My store has a similar one but not the brand name. Sure would like to find it locally vs ordering online.


I just saw the Ekobrew at *The Christmas Tree Shop* (also East Coast) for $9.99.


----------



## sjc

spotsmom said:


> I followed the instructions... just not as even a stream, as it were.
> 
> someone said they found an Ekobrew in a local grocery store. My store has a similar one but not the brand name. Sure would like to find it locally vs ordering online.


Mine arrived in 3 days!! Amazon


----------



## Vegas_Asian

spotsmom said:


> I followed the instructions... just not as even a stream, as it were.
> 
> someone said they found an Ekobrew in a local grocery store. My store has a similar one but not the brand name. Sure would like to find it locally vs ordering online.


I don't know if you have Vons in your area that is where I saw it here in Vegas. It was right next to the K-cups in the coffee aisle....or on the top shelved of the same stand.... Don't remember exactly. I know Vons is called Safeway in California and Hawaii if you have one kn the neighborhood you could check there

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 908tracy

sjc said:


> SO sweet of you; thanks...I paid $32 for 3 including shipping...so that isn't bad. I got a green for my tea and 2 brown for coffee this way my green doesn't pick up a coffee taste. THANKS AGAIN!! Also, I used the Kindleboards link to Amazon so that the boards would get credit for the affiliate purchase.


Oh! That is a good deal then, I didn't realize you got 3 for that price. I thought you paid that for one!!  Gotta LOVE Amazon!!! (and KB links!)


----------



## Rainha

T.L. Haddix said:


> Your first sentence I'm quoting - so cynical. I love it.
> 
> The second sentence? It works really well for oatmeal, just stick the bowl underneath and add water to the tank, hit the brew button. Oh, and if you *happen* to not know that *someone* has left a brewed cup in the K-cup holder, yes. It does flavor the oatmeal whatever flavor was in the cup. If you're lucky, it's apple cinnamon cider and *someone* who likes that will be around to eat your oatmeal. *sigh*


In my house, it's a big surprise if there _isn't_ an old K-cup in the brewer. I can just about manage remembering to put a cup on the tray before I push the button before I've had my coffee, I'm not cleaning up after myself, too 

I probably wouldn't mind a little coffee flavor in my oatmeal, though.


----------



## Martel47

Now that the k-cup patent has expired...

...has anyone tried the Kroger brand of Private Selection cups?  I assume they would be available at other regionally-named-Kroger-owned stores as well.

They've been on sale locally for a couple of weeks at less than $.50/cup in-store.  We've tried breakfast blend, signature blend, Venetian Reserve, and Guatemalan.  My wife uses the breakfast blend, so I haven't tried it, but the others are great value and taste pretty good.  Since my two favorite k-cups are no longer available (Green Mt. Kona-which I sometimes see in-store, but don't like as much since I'm pretty sure they changed the blend; Wolfgang Puck Sorrento) I might just switch permanently to these.

The cups look a little strange.  They have an open filter design, so you probably don't want to put them in a display holder--keep them in their bag.  They work because the filter is shorter than a k-cup and the lower needle doesn't reach the filter.


----------



## 908tracy

Have not seen or tried either of those, but I am thoroughly enjoying a cup of Green Mountain Caramel Vanilla Creme as I type this. It wouldn't be my choice for my morning cup(s) but it sure is nice as an afternoon treat!

I am wanting to try DD's peppermint mocha soon as well.


----------



## 908tracy

Just wanted to add that I am very pleased with the new mocha Keurig Platinum Plus!!  The change of color is fun....and it is making my family all sorts of wonderful treats! Kids are enjoying hot chocolate, 16 y.o. is  loving the new flavor I mentioned above. Can't wait to try some others now.


----------



## balaspa

My wife and I just got one after years of wanting one.  So, I am looking forward to future contributions to this thread!


----------



## Steph H

Heh, thanks, you saved me from digging back to find the thread.   I just got the B40 on Friday. I don't drink coffee, but I got it for tea and hot chocolate, as well as hot water for oatmeal and whatnot.

Unfortunately the 12 samples it came with were all coffee, so I couldn't use any of them; I'll take them to work for whoever wants them. I have some hot cocoa k-cups as well as a tea sampler coming from Amazon. But I used tea bags with it yesterday and it worked wonderfully! And the plain hot water for oatmeal this morning was fine as well, though I think next time instead of having the water go directly into the bowl, I'll use a cup or something and then pour some of that into the bowl as the amount of water on the small setting was just a bit too much even for two packets of oatmeal.

I hope this won't just be a toy that I use for awhile and then it gathers dust....


----------



## Vegas_Asian

cekilgore said:


> glad to see i'm not the only one who is keurig obsessed!
> 
> What are your holiday flavor favs?
> I've tried a few, such as Gingerbread, but I wasn't all the impressed.
> 
> I have stocked up on Apple Cider and White Hot Chocolate, though
> 
> Normally, I drink Starbucks French Roast, but it's gone up in price ($13 for 16 cups) so I'm drinking an offbrand French Roast at the moment.


If you have a reusable filter for your keurig you can buy the French roast by the pound. If you want to find what grind (fine to course) works best for the filter. You can have the partners at starbucks grind the beans in store too. It'd what i do. It's cheaper for me to do this. I also like Starbucks seasonal blends which don't often come in cup form.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steph H

T.L. Haddix said:


> Steph, a quick word of warning on the hot cocoa cups - all the ones I've seen have sucralose, which is Splenda, in addition to sugar. You may be fine with that, but I wanted to mention it as I was appalled to find it in every single brand. It's getting hard to find any hot cocoa mix that doesn't have it, but especially the K-cups.


Thanks, T.L. I don't have any known aversion to sucralose but that doesn't mean I don't have one.  My favorite hot cocoa mix (non-k-cup) is Butter-Nut No Sugar Added, I just looked at the ingredients and it doesn't list sucralose...its similar ingredient aspartame probably isn't much better but oh well.


----------



## 908tracy

TL,

Thanks for mentioning this here. I definitely cannot do artificial sweeteners, and found out the hard way after drinking a cup of cappucino and suffering with a headache all day Saturday. UGH! 

It's ok though, I can still enjoy my coffee's and teas and hot chocolates (Swiss Miss packets, not k cups).

For those sensitive....be warned!


----------



## 908tracy

You're right TL!!!  I just checked and there is sucralose in those Swiss Miss packets! (I haven't had any yet thank goodness)

Guess I will be buying Nestle from now on. Darn it! Why do they have to add that crap when sugar is already in there

Sorry to take this thread a bit OT...


----------



## Steph H

I appreciate the info, it's an issue I've not paid all that much attention to. I have enough other health problems without adding more to the list!


----------



## 908tracy

Wow, thanks TL!  You look darn good up on that soap box!!! 

I will be sure to look at more labels at the grocery store each week. 

By the way, our taste in apples are exactly the same.


----------



## Steph H

Has anyone tried running milk through the Keurig instead of water? Or is that a no-no?


----------



## sjc

Steph H said:


> Has anyone tried running milk through the Keurig instead of water? Or is that a no-no?


I would definitely call that a major NO NO; because: I am sure it is well traveled through some part of the Keurig that you can't access to clean and will spoil and stink and you could get sick.
**Also, reminder... Don't just keep filling your tank with water...scrub it good every week; it can get a scum layer much like that of a fish bowl...not healthy.


----------



## Steph H

Well, I figured I could run a lot of water through after using milk, but it sounds like a lot of trouble. I'll just stick with water. 

I used a sampler pod of Chai Latte tea today. Oh my, that stuff was yummmmmmy!!  

According to the reviews on Amazon, though, that particular brand (Cafe Escapes) does have sucralose in it. I didn't notice any aftertaste, as some note, but with T.L.'s warnings in mind I'll be careful of how much I drink. I won't necessarily not drink anything ever with sucralose, though, because at some point I fully believe that pretty much everything is bad for us in some way or another so I'll just try to go with moderation in all things.

Except chocolate. It's impossible to be moderate in chocolate.


----------



## 908tracy

LOL! @ TL.  

Steph, Glad you enjoyed your chai latte tea! 

My cousin came by for a visit yesterday and I made her a cup of Green Mountain's Caramel Vanilla Cream and she loved it!!!  My daughter and I do as well, the stuff is awesome! Will keep some on hand for sure.


----------



## sjc

Those flavored coffee creamers really work wonders to add flavor:

I have tried Pumpkin Spice
Peppermint Mocha (Mmmmmmmmm)
French Vanilla


----------



## hsuthard

sjc said:


> Those flavored coffee creamers really work wonders to add flavor:
> 
> I have tried Pumpkin Spice
> Peppermint Mocha (Mmmmmmmmm)
> French Vanilla


And topped with flavored whipped creams, too! I have French Vanilla, Peppermint Mocha, and Chocolate from Safeway, mmmmmmmm


----------



## balaspa

My wife and I got one and we love it.  I love the tea K Cups.  I came home from work one day recently and my wife said she had used the Keurig three times during the day.


----------



## maritafowler

My husband and I l-o-v-e the Italian Sweet Cream from Safeway.



hsuthard said:


> And topped with flavored whipped creams, too! I have French Vanilla, Peppermint Mocha, and Chocolate from Safeway, mmmmmmmm


----------



## Sofie

> My cousin came by for a visit yesterday and I made her a cup of Green Mountain's Caramel Vanilla Cream and she loved it!!! My daughter and I do as well, the stuff is awesome! Will keep some on hand for sure.


I recently bought this flavor and it has become my new favorite. My second favorite is Donut Shop Coconut Mocha.  Yum!


----------



## sjc

Got some Chai Latte for Christmas...Yay!!


----------



## spotsmom

I had been wanting to try the Chai Latte, but didn't want to buy a whole box...  I've learned that chai made at home doesn't even faintly resemble what you get at Starbucks, etc.  Glad to hear the K cup version is good!


----------



## 908tracy

Sofie said:


> I recently bought this flavor and it has become my new favorite. My second favorite is Donut Shop Coconut Mocha.  Yum!


OOoooo, I've been eyeing this one as well. Since our tastes are simillar, I will definitely give it a try! Thanks for the post!


----------



## balaspa

Also, they are great for brewing tea without a K Cup.  Just running the hot water through it and using a regular tea bag.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(Cringes)

Teabags and tea K cups 

(Shivers and retreats to the tea thread)


----------



## sjc

Lol.


----------



## balaspa

Do any of you re-use the K-Cups?  I don't mean storing them somewhere to use days later, but my wife and I use the same one for a couple of cups in a row.  Otherwise, heck, we'd just go through them too fast.


----------



## crebel

balaspa said:


> Do any of you re-use the K-Cups? I don't mean storing them somewhere to use days later, but my wife and I use the same one for a couple of cups in a row. Otherwise, heck, we'd just go through them too fast.


Interesting. I've never tried reusing them. How is the strength and flavor of subsequent cups? I wonder if coffee grounds are like tea leaves and you get almost all the caffeine in the first brew and rebrews are almost decaffeinated.


----------



## Steph H

balaspa said:


> Also, they are great for brewing tea without a K Cup. Just running the hot water through it and using a regular tea bag.


I also stick a tea bag in the place where the K cups go and it works great.


----------



## Steph H

balaspa said:


> Do any of you re-use the K-Cups? I don't mean storing them somewhere to use days later, but my wife and I use the same one for a couple of cups in a row. Otherwise, heck, we'd just go through them too fast.


I only do tea and cocoa as I don't drink coffee. However, I usually run them at the large (10ish oz) size, and by the end it's mostly only coming out as hot water with very little color/flavor. So I don't try to use them again.


----------



## spotsmom

I always get two cups out of one K-cup, but I'm using the middle setting.  WIll have to say, though, that I don't like really strong coffee.


----------



## balaspa

Thanks for the double-dipping K Cup talk.  I appreciate knowing I am not the only one.

It usually works out that I get the first cup (this is tea, we are talking about, my stomach cannot handle coffee anymore) and my wife gets the second one. I tend to like stronger tea and she likes it a bit weaker.


----------



## luvmy4brats

balaspa said:


> Thanks for the double-dipping K Cup talk. I appreciate knowing I am not the only one.
> 
> It usually works out that I get the first cup (this is tea, we are talking about, my stomach cannot handle coffee anymore) and my wife gets the second one. I tend to like stronger tea and she likes it a bit weaker.


I'm not sure I could do it with tea. I don't think the K-cups make strong enough tea for me.. I do it with the coffee though. I use a large cup that requires 2 cycles to fill. Instead of using 2 k-cups, I just use one twice.


----------



## geoffthomas

we regularly pass two tall-cups through a "dark" k-cup.
It provides two mugs of nice medium strenght coffee.


----------



## Harley Christensen

Has anyone purchased - or had any experience with - the Keurig Vue?

I've seen that infomercial with Jennie Garth a couple of times while channel-surfing - and notice it utilizes different cups - but was just curious how it worked and/or if it was worth the $250 price tag? I don't currently own a Keurig, but would like to get one at some point...whether it's the Vue, Platinum or otherwise... Thanks for your input! 

*NOTE:* I apologize if this question has been asked (and answered). I went back about 13 pages and saw a few references, but not sure if anyone had actually purchased/used one...


----------



## 908tracy

Hi Harley!

From some of the reviews I've seen, the only thing that people weren't happy with was the limited places to buy the coffee pods at the moment, and the inability to buy the holder in which to brew your own coffee through it.

I did see that someone posted a link to a possible brew your own pod, so maybe that is out by now, I'm not sure.

Whenever looking at a new item to buy I check various sites and read the reviews whenever possible. I use QVC, (in this case) Keurig, Bed Bath and Beyond, Walmart perhaps or Target, etc.

HTH!


----------



## Harley Christensen

908tracy said:


> From some of the reviews I've seen, the only thing that people weren't happy with was the limited places to buy the coffee pods at the moment, and the inability to buy the holder in which to brew your own coffee through it.
> 
> I did see that someone posted a link to a possible brew your own pod, so maybe that is out by now, I'm not sure.
> 
> Whenever looking at a new item to buy I check various sites and read the reviews whenever possible. I use QVC, (in this case) Keurig, Bed Bath and Beyond, Walmart perhaps or Target, etc.


Thanks so much for your response, 908tracy! I am working my way through the various sites/reviews. You are right, the biggest complaints so far seem to be the limited availability of the Vue pods and the lack of a reusable Vue holder for brewing your own coffee/tea/etc.

I have come across a few interesting posts/videos in which people have modified a K-cup for use in a Vue by punching a small hole toward the bottom (on the side) of the K-cup and then placing it inside of an empty travel-sized Vue cup before brewing. I'll include a link to one of these posts at the bottom in case anyone is interested...a _creative_ workaround, to say the least.

Anyway, still have lots of research to do...just want to say "thanks" for your input...it was greatly appreciated!

~Harley

How to use K-cups in Keurig Vue: http://drsimmons.wordpress.com/2012/07/04/111/


----------



## Raffeer

My take (note IMHO) the VUE came about as a result of Green Mountain's patent expiring on the original Keurig/K-cup design. 

How better to cope with that? Design a new machine and sell newly designed pods.

I have not read anything that would cause me to switch, or even to buy it as a gift.


----------



## 908tracy

Harley Christensen said:


> Thanks so much for your response, 908tracy! I am working my way through the various sites/reviews. You are right, the biggest complaints so far seem to be the limited availability of the Vue pods and the lack of a reusable Vue holder for brewing your own coffee/tea/etc.
> 
> I have come across a few interesting posts/videos in which people have modified a K-cup for use in a Vue by punching a small hole toward the bottom (on the side) of the K-cup and then placing it inside of an empty travel-sized Vue cup before brewing. I'll include a link to one of these posts at the bottom in case anyone is interested...a _creative_ workaround, to say the least.
> 
> Anyway, still have lots of research to do...just want to say "thanks" for your input...it was greatly appreciated!
> 
> ~Harley
> 
> How to use K-cups in Keurig Vue: http://drsimmons.wordpress.com/2012/07/04/111/


You're most welcome Harley! Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Harley Christensen

Thanks to you both - 908tracy and Raffeer - I'll keep you posted...


----------



## Rainha

I probably wouldn't bother with the Vue.  I have yet to hear anything that makes it sound better than a regular Keurig.  The only real "advantage" is the ability to choose your coffee strength, and that's not all that hard with the regular Keurig.  You learn quickly which k-cups you like.  Now that there are third parties making k-cups, the Keurig is much more affordable from day to day, which is more of a factor to me than initial price.

I bought some off brand k-cups at Costco this weekend, and I think they're the cheapest k-cups I've seen in the two years I've had a Keurig, if anyone is looking to stock up.  I don't remember specifics, but it was something  like $25 for 80 cups.  It came to 31 cents/cup, anyway. They're packaged in small bags of ten or so cups inside, and they came with a small tupperware for storing open bags.  Really a killer deal.  The brand is San Francisco Bay, and I think the cups are French roast.  They're not the best coffee I've ever had in my life or anything, but they're decent.


----------



## Harley Christensen

Rainha said:


> I probably wouldn't bother with the Vue. I have yet to hear anything that makes it sound better than a regular Keurig. The only real "advantage" is the ability to choose your coffee strength, and that's not all that hard with the regular Keurig. You learn quickly which k-cups you like. Now that there are third parties making k-cups, the Keurig is much more affordable from day to day, which is more of a factor to me than initial price.


Thanks for your input, Rainha! I am quickly coming to the same conclusion on the Vue!


----------



## MichelleB675

For those considering a Vue there is now a SoloFill reusable cup for the Vue,


----------



## Chad Winters

http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-cafejo-k-cup-my-french-press-bundle?p=7&utm_source=channel_goods-deals&utm_medium=email&sid=8533481c-0855-4e6e-bfca-fd4fcb7dfaa9&division=kansas-city&user=b4552287fdee2d87d0ba3f9235390b2a90a658e9dd73831b9b179a7d0c1ad40b&date=20130529&s=body&c=deal_img&d=deal-page

Groupon has a french press that uses K-Cups today. Microwaveable, could be a good work option for people who can't use a Keurig at work


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Chad Winters said:


> http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-cafejo-k-cup-my-french-press-bundle?p=7&utm_source=channel_goods-deals&utm_medium=email&sid=8533481c-0855-4e6e-bfca-fd4fcb7dfaa9&division=kansas-city&user=b4552287fdee2d87d0ba3f9235390b2a90a658e9dd73831b9b179a7d0c1ad40b&date=20130529&s=body&c=deal_img&d=deal-page
> 
> Groupon has a french press that uses K-Cups today. Microwaveable, could be a good work option for people who can't use a Keurig at work


Amazon is selling this too and has a coupon today making it $23.99.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I received the Vue as hostess for a "Vue House Party". I have had it since late September and have enjoyed it more than my Special Edition brewer. That one started having problems dispensing the correct amount of water, and (knock on wood) I have only had one problem with the Vue. That turned out to be an air bubble in the tank so it was still set on add water.

My biggest complaint has been the small selection, especially of teas. I hope a subscribe and save comes to Amazon soon. In the meantime, I will try the K-Cup trick. Or get that SoloFill and empty my K-cups into it. Snapple has now released 2 teas in k-cup (peach and raspberry)


----------



## crebel

Wow, this thread was clear back on page 9!

Before I started grinding my own coffee beans, Yuban was always my favorite brand of "everyday" coffee. Since I only drink one, maybe two cups of coffee a day now, even a small can did not stay fresh long enough to use it up with my solo-fil attachment. Thus, I was very pleased to find Yuban Gold k-cups at my grocery store yesterday!

If you are looking for a medium-roast, full-bodied cup of plain coffee for your Keurig, I can now highly recommend the Yuban gold k-cups. This morning I am enjoying the best cup of unflavored coffee I have had from a k-cup!



ETA: Amazon link


----------



## spotsmom

I am a light roast drinker and was thrilled to find that Safeway has "pods" for my regular Keurig in which the K-cup is not encased entirely in plastic.  You open the bag holding the pods and are immediately blasted with the wonderful smell of coffee.  I love it!  And it's usually a couple of bucks cheaper than a comparably sized box of regular (Green Mountain, etc.) K-cups.


----------



## robertk328

robertk328 said:


> I've had the B70 Platinum for over a year now and it's never given me a bit of trouble. I use the water from the filtered dispenser on my refrigerator and have yet to get a prompt to descale. The timer is invaluable to me - the water is hot when I come down in the morning, all I have to do is pop in a K cup and push start. I had the Mini before and was a bit impatient waiting for it to heat up each time. Also the fact that it has a large reservoir means there's always water to be had without filling up each time.


Moved to a new home, no filtered water in the refrigerator. Just shy of 4 months and I get the descale twice within about a week (so about a week after the first time it appeared I got it again) and the unit pulls water in but doesn't pump it back out to brew. Ironically when I put vinegar in it I ran probably 12 LARGE mugs full of vinegar (and then water) out of it -- this morning nothing. Guess I'll buy a new one and use store bought water in the big gallon containers until I can get a filter installed in the refrigerator (or under the sink) for the main faucet.


----------



## crebel

Robert, have you tried calling Keurig Customer Service?  They are very good about sending replacements for units that stop pumping.


----------



## prairiesky

Robert, I have had my coffee maker for a couple years and do not use filtered water.  When mine does what yours is doing, I take a tooth pick and poke it into the needle that feeds water into the pod.  Seems like sometimes it gets a bit clogged especially when I forget to take the used pod out immediately.  Not sure if that is your problem....but it works for me.


----------



## robertk328

I'll try both of your suggestions. Was weird that it worked for that many huge cups last night when it didn't work in the mornings. Maybe I need to brew with vinegar instead of water ;-)


----------



## Sofie

I am on my second Keurig. I used bottled water in the first unit and after about a year I got the descale message. The reservoir was also scaly so I cleaned it with vinegar. Eventually the unit "froze up" and the descale indicator stayed on. I called the company and they sent me a new unit, no questions asked. I am using Purr filtered water from my tap and have had no problems.


----------



## spotsmom

Descale message?  Someone please enlighten me.  I also have the Platinum.


----------



## Sofie

> Descale message? Someone please enlighten me. I also have the Platinum.


My machine shows a descale message when needed under the add water message on the screen.


----------



## robertk328

Tested the pin method last night. Water came right out. Ran it this morning and no water. Had to run it a few times and eventually got my coffee. This thing has worked flawlessly for 3 years and costco has a good deal on a new one so guess I will swing by tonight on my way home.


----------



## Ruby296

My keurig platinum just died after going strong for 3 yrs 😁. I did everything to it, descaled, poked it w/a pin & even turned it upside down & "slapped" it (I googled "dead keurig" & that was suggested). I am trying to give up coffee now so I haven't replaced it. If I'm not successful I may buy a smaller version.


----------



## robertk328

robertk328 said:


> Tested the pin method last night. Water came right out. Ran it this morning and no water. Had to run it a few times and eventually got my coffee. This thing has worked flawlessly for 3 years and costco has a good deal on a new one so guess I will swing by tonight on my way home.


Bought the new one (K75 with 60 k-cups, and a My K-Cup (though I have an ekobrew)) for $129 at Costco... then remembered the repair threads I read before and found a youtube video that worked for my issue as it was the same problem I was having.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ew4igRHI1o

The video might make you a bit motion sick but if it works, it works.  Still have the new one that I'll hang onto for a bit just in case!


----------



## Rainha

robertk328 said:


> I'll try both of your suggestions. Was weird that it worked for that many huge cups last night when it didn't work in the mornings. Maybe I need to brew with vinegar instead of water ;-)


That would certainly wake you up in the morning!


----------



## KindleGirl

robertk328 said:


> Bought the new one (K75 with 60 k-cups, and a My K-Cup (though I have an ekobrew)) for $129 at Costco... then remembered the repair threads I read before and found a youtube video that worked for my issue as it was the same problem I was having.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ew4igRHI1o
> 
> The video might make you a bit motion sick but if it works, it works.  Still have the new one that I'll hang onto for a bit just in case!


Glad you got it working! This is one of the things that Keurig customer service will walk you through, along with other things to try if it's not working. They even have a way to reset it. Good luck...hope yours keeps on working!


----------



## R. M. Reed

I'm sometimes, but not always, getting about half the normal amount of coffee.  Maybe this is a descale situation, but there's no indicator on my model.


----------



## KindleGirl

R. M. Reed said:


> I'm sometimes, but not always, getting about half the normal amount of coffee. Maybe this is a descale situation, but there's no indicator on my model.


It may have to do with cleaning out the needle on the top also. The video that robertk posted above shows you how to do that.

My model has a descaling indicator, but when on the phone once with Keurig CS, they said to never wait on the indicator to descale. It should be done based on time, like every 6 months or something like that, I forget exactly. But I found it funny that they put an indicator on the machine and then basically said if you wait til you see that, it may be too late.


----------



## spotsmom

I recently (at all of your suggestions) descaled our Keurig which we've had for about 9 months.  Boy did a lot of gunk come out of there!  Coffee tasted MUCH better!


----------



## robertk328

The pin trick only worked a few more days and I ended up breaking out the B75 I got at Costco. I kept the other and will see about taking it apart in case some of the "scale" stuff is clogging it.


----------



## Raffeer

I know this must be in the booklet that came with my B70 but that was a l-o-n-g time ago and I have no idea of where it (booklet) is not my Keurig. How many cups Of vinegar do I use to descale? I'm getting nervous 'cause I've never descaled it, I've been waiting for the signal to show. So far all is well though.


----------



## KindleGirl

Raffeer said:


> I know this must be in the booklet that came with my B70 but that was a l-o-n-g time ago and I have no idea of where it (booklet) is not my Keurig. How many cups Of vinegar do I use to descale? I'm getting nervous 'cause I've never descaled it, I've been waiting for the signal to show. So far all is well though.


I just descaled mine yesterday because it was way past time, although I got nothing out...but I do use filtered water. Anyway, use 48 oz. (or 6 cups) of vinegar. Dump all water out of the tank, pour in the vinegar and run 3 or 4 large cup cycles. Then let it sit for 4 hours with the remaining vinegar in it. Then after 4 hours, dump any remaining vinegar out of the tank and fill with water. I had to run 2 full tanks of water through it to get rid of the vinegar taste. The book says at least one tank to rinse, but it may take more (like mine).


----------



## robertk328

The 4 hours should be with the unit ON (disable the auto off) so the vinegar stays hot. I've seen this work with humidifiers but that junk is probably what clogs the tube.



KindleGirl said:


> I just descaled mine yesterday because it was way past time, although I got nothing out...but I do use filtered water. Anyway, use 48 oz. (or 6 cups) of vinegar. Dump all water out of the tank, pour in the vinegar and run 3 or 4 large cup cycles. Then let it sit for 4 hours with the remaining vinegar in it. Then after 4 hours, dump any remaining vinegar out of the tank and fill with water. I had to run 2 full tanks of water through it to get rid of the vinegar taste. The book says at least one tank to rinse, but it may take more (like mine).


----------



## KindleGirl

robertk328 said:


> The 4 hours should be with the unit ON (disable the auto off) so the vinegar stays hot. I've seen this work with humidifiers but that junk is probably what clogs the tube.


Yep, thanks for posting that it needs to remain on. Mine is always on so I didn't remember to say that.


----------



## Raffeer

Many thanks to both of you. 
I think tomorrow morning is going to be very vinagery(sp?)


----------



## Cindy416

My Keurig has been working very well, but it's a year and a half old, so I decided to rescale mine. The weird thing is that I'm not getting a mug full of vinegar when I use the large cup cycle. I always get the large cup amount of water dispensed. I have no idea why I'm only getting 1/2 of a large cup serving when running the vinegar through. I guess I'll go ahead and let the vinegar stand for four hours and then will run the machine through some rinse cycles.


----------



## R. M. Reed

robertk328 said:


> The 4 hours should be with the unit ON (disable the auto off) so the vinegar stays hot. I've seen this work with humidifiers but that junk is probably what clogs the tube.


Uh oh. I just descaled for the first time and wondered why the machine was off at the end of the four hours when I left it on. I didn't know there was an auto off. Well I'll see tomorrow if it worked.


----------



## Cindy416

I completely cleaned my Keurig and then cleaned the needles as the  directions stated. (I've never put anything but filtered water in my Keurig, but figured it needed cleaned because our coffee cups haven't been as full as they should be.) After the cleaning process was finished, I was still unable to get full cups of coffee. I called the Bed, Bath and Beyond where my Keurig was purchased, and was told to bring the coffeemaker to the store for an exchange.  I boxed my B60 up and returned it without the receipt, although I could have returned it without its box. I love to shop at BB&B because they always stand behind their products.  Since my Keurig was over 2 years old, I paid the $30 difference and upgraded to the K75 Platinum system. (I used a 20% off coupon and a $5 coupon that had come in the mail that day, so I didn't even have to pay the full $30.)


----------



## crebel

That is great customer service, Cindy.  Enjoy your new Keurig!


----------



## Cindy416

crebel said:


> That is great customer service, Cindy. Enjoy your new Keurig!


Thanks! I am. Of course, now I'm wondering if I should have traded up more for the Vue. Given the fact that I have lots of varieties of K-cups on hand (and I'm not a dri let of strong coffee, although my husband is), I'm probably just being silly. I know I could exchange this one, but packing it up and toting it all 45-50 miles to the store isn't high on my list of fun things to do. I'll probably just be content with my lovely K75.


----------



## KindleGirl

The Vue does look kind of interesting, doesn't it? But I'm not really sure how many features I would use either. I was just looking at them online this weekend and I saw a lot of reviews where people were complaining that they still don't offer a lot of the Vue packs in different flavors. I would have thought by now they would be offering just as many as the kcups, but not so. I don't know if it is just taking that long to get them on the market, or the Vue isn't selling as well as they hoped so they aren't investing a lot in that form.  I haven't seen an ekobrew or anything similar for the Vue, so using my own coffee would be out. Guess that would make the decision easier for me. At any rate, my current Platinum is still working like a charm so I don't need to be making any decisions right now. But it's always fun to look.


----------



## Raffeer

Trouble with my two year old Keurig - Recently I have to hit the back of the machine ( a hint I originally got here) to start the coffee flowing. I've descaled it with just plain vinegar and with the Clean Cups Amazon is selling.
I can't figure out what else to do. I love the keurig but I really don't want to have to buy another one. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Rainha

I just had my 3 year old keurig stop brewing.  It made all the right noises and no water came out.  I tried poking it with pins to clean out the nonexistant blockage, I tried "burping" it (holding it upside down and giving it a good whack), I tried unplugging it overnight, and no results.  I called Keurig to see if they had any other advice before I bought a new one, and talked to a very sweet southern lady who had me literally just turn it on and hit brew (which I've tried several times since it stopped working), and it worked.  Three times in a row.  She must be magical.  So maybe call Keurig and see if they're magical for you, too?


----------



## Raffeer

Amazon has Keurig "clean cups" (5 in a box $7- I gave them a try. So far, so good but it's only been three days. 
Anyone else try them?


----------



## crebel

Never heard of them before your post. Anyone else tried them?


----------



## Sandpiper

For the past few years at Christmas, I go back and forth about getting a Keurig. My BFF wants to give it to me _if_ I want it. _Maybe this year._ I've been looking at models. Just me here. I don't drink a lot of coffee. At this point -- one, maybe two cups per day. I want to be able to make it with my own coffee and use K-cups. Not much counter space, so small in size model. I was thinking maybe the K45? But my friend says the reservoir on that model is bigger than I'd need and water standing in it "goes bad" and so need to clean it often. Yes? No? Big deal to clean? Any suggestions?


----------



## Tripp

It looks like the K45 has a removable water reservoir, so I don't think it would be too hard to clean.  But have you thought about one of the Keurig mini's?  You would use fresh water every time.  The only drawback with the mini's is that you will have to wait for the water to heat up for each serving.  Either way, I think you would like it.  MHO


----------



## CatherineM

I have worked for a company that filled orders for K-cups in South Florida.  Not only were the owners mean and vindictive to each other, they were family!!!!

It's my experience that this whole concept is nothing but laziness and fills up the landfills with billions of tiny little plastic cups that will last past your grandkids lifetimes.

Anyhow........

Go make a pot of coffee.


----------



## Sandpiper

Tripp said:


> It looks like the K45 has a removable water reservoir, so I don't think it would be too hard to clean. But have you thought about one of the Keurig mini's? You would use fresh water every time. The only drawback with the mini's is that you will have to wait for the water to heat up for each serving. Either way, I think you would like it. MHO


Mini is probably the way to go. That's what my BFF is recommending. I want to make some of my own K-Cups using Trader Joe's coffee some of the time. Do you need a cup and a metal filter? (Comments seem to be that they're hard to clean.) I saw some paper filters on Amazon that got very good reviews. I don't understand what you need to make My K-Cups?


----------



## KindleGirl

Sandpiper said:


> Mini is probably the way to go. That's what my BFF is recommending. I want to make some of my own K-Cups using Trader Joe's coffee some of the time. Do you need a cup and a metal filter? (Comments seem to be that they're hard to clean.) I saw some paper filters on Amazon that got very good reviews. I don't understand what you need to make My K-Cups?


The best cups that I've found to use my own coffee in are the Ekobrew cups on Amazon. I've been using them for several years and they are great. You just need one of these... pour your coffee in, put in Keurig and brew coffee, remove and empty coffee grounds, wash and reuse.


----------



## Sandpiper

I have suggested to my BFF that I might like the mini Keurig for Christmas. 

If you use the Ekobrew cups to make your own, are filters still necessary? Choice to use them or not? Found these paper filters which get very good reviews.


----------



## KindleGirl

No, filters are not necessary. I didn't even know they existed for the ekobrew either.


----------



## geoffthomas

Those filters make using the ekobrew a little bit less messy.
But they are biodegradable and both the filters and the grounds can be put into your compost heap/bin (if you have one) and produce no landfill issues.
It should be pointed out that Green Mountain, who I think has/had the patent on the K cups has a program whereby they have business users send the used K cups to an associated firm that extracts the coffeegrounds/tealeaves and composts them while grinding the plastic up for use in "generating energy".  ) And in some states the vue cups (type 5) are recyclable.


----------



## Sandpiper

Earlier today from my BFF:



> You will be receiving a few gifts in the mail. The Keurig will take 3 to 5 days to ship.


Early birthday (in December) and Christmas present(s?).


----------



## Sandpiper

I got some of the presents today!  Today from my BFF I got these Simple Cups and a big bag with a variety of K-Cups. Haven't looked through them yet. The Mini Keurig will probably come tomorrow or Wednesday.

*ETA:* I didn't open the box of Simple Cups yet. Will wait until I have Keurig. I'm still confused after reading Amazon's page about Simple Cups? How it all works to make K-cups with your own coffee?


----------



## Sandpiper

Got a variety bag of 30 K-Cups.  Fourteen Caza Trail.  Those are all different flavors.  Caza Trail good?  Anxious for my Keurig.


----------



## KindleGirl

Sandpiper said:


> I got some of the presents today!  Today from my BFF I got these Simple Cups and a big bag with a variety of K-Cups. Haven't looked through them yet. The Mini Keurig will probably come tomorrow or Wednesday.
> 
> *ETA:* I didn't open the box of Simple Cups yet. Will wait until I have Keurig. I'm still confused after reading Amazon's page about Simple Cups? How it all works to make K-cups with your own coffee?


I don't have any of these, but they are the same as using an ekobrew, only these are disposable. You just put your coffee in the cup, insert in Keurig and brew the coffee, then pitch the entire simple cup and coffee in the trash. Nothing to clean up. That's the only difference I see between these and an ekobrew.


----------



## Sandpiper

Three parts -- cup, filter, cover?  Simple Cups or Ekobrew are disposable?


----------



## 908tracy

Sandpiper I think you're gonna love your Keurig!  Congrats!!!

The Simple cups are disposable, the ekobrew you rinse and reuse. You will get the hang of it in no time.   So many choices through Keurig, and so much fun trying them all. 
Think of the ekobrew as one of those plastic and mesh coffee filters we use instead of paper filters in regular coffee machines.


----------



## Sandpiper

Yeah, once I get my Keurig (tomorrow or Wednesday) and have everything in front of me, I'll have a better idea of how it all fits together.


----------



## sjc

Yay Sandpiper!!


----------



## Tripp

Cool.  I am so glad you chose and are getting the mini.  From what you said earlier, it will be perfect for you.  Can't wait to find out how you like it.  

Our Keurig died a few months ago and I bought a Vue.  Love it.  But I have been toying with getting a mini.  I would love to have it in my bedroom so I can brew a cup while I am getting ready for work.  Kinda like a hotel.  

I am always getting ready just in time that I have no time to go downstairs and make a cup from the Vue.


----------



## Sandpiper

Feels a little like a Kindle watch.  Today or tomorrow?!


----------



## KindleGirl

Tripp said:


> Our Keurig died a few months ago and I bought a Vue. Love it. But I have been toying with getting a mini. I would love to have it in my bedroom so I can brew a cup while I am getting ready for work. Kinda like a hotel.


Are you finding a lot of choices now for the Vue cups? When they first came out they didn't have many. Also, have you found an ekobrew or anything similar that you can use with your own coffee?


----------



## Paul Kohler

I'm on my second Keurig machine now, and 'almost' made the move to the Vue, but we ended up sticking with the K-cups.  Funny thing about the machines - The first one we bought was from Costco, and included a starter pack of 50 K-cups for like $149.  this was several years ago, and it has always worked fine.  We only upgraded because we earned enough points through their website to get a new Professional machine for half price.  It's like night and day on it's quietness.  The old one made a loud humming sound as it filled the chamber with water, and the new one is like whisper quiet.  I just wonder if that old machine was bad or something.


----------



## 908tracy

My current one is a year old now. A Platinum Plus which was a QVC TSV last year. It makes a hummming noise when filling the chamber too, although it still works very well.

I just picked up another (same model) from QVC on Sunday as the TSV and will put it aside for when this one goes. (unless Keurig offers to replace it) At the price it was offered, I couldn't pass it up. Love my Keurig!


----------



## Sandpiper

I was out much of today.  No Keurig.    Tomorrow?


----------



## Tripp

KindleGirl said:


> Are you finding a lot of choices now for the Vue cups? When they first came out they didn't have many. Also, have you found an ekobrew or anything similar that you can use with your own coffee?


I will agree that the Vue is limited in Vue Cup choices but I hope that will change. Even so, I have found some flavors that I love. I like dark coffee and LOVE LOVE LOVE the Folgers Special Dark. I have a coffee membership at Green Mountain and it seems to keep us going, though they don't carry the Folgers  I did get a Solofill V2 reusable gold filter that works quite nicely.



So, the downside is that there are less Vue cups than there are K-cups. But the upside is that I think the coffee quality is much better. I love being able to adjust the coffee strength and the temperature [my coffee can't be hot enough to satisfy me]. And the larger choice of brew sizes is really superior. IMO It is also a lot quieter than my old Keurig. But some reviewers have complained about it so, I guess it depends on your tolerance level. [Admittedly, I am rather hearing impaired so I am probably not a good judge]. The other unexpected thing I found that I liked about the Vue is that it doesn't puncture the part of the cup that has the coffee grounds and I have yet to get any stray grounds in my cup. Because of this design change, I am sure it is far less likely to get clogged. And finally, if you want to be eco friendly, they allow you to peel the coffee section from the cup and you can throw away the coffee and recycle the cup. They really thought things through with this model, in my opinion...

So, do you think I like the Keurig Vue?


----------



## Tripp

Oops, I got carried away    I am hoping you get your mini tomorrow Sandpiper...It is kind of like Kindle watch, isn't it?


----------



## Sandpiper

My BFF said I may not get it until tomorrow, Thursday.  I'm in Chicago 'burbs. It's coming from New Berlin, WI. Wish I had tracking info.

*ETA:* UPS has come and gone today. No Keurig. Could be coming by some other delivery service?


----------



## Sandpiper

Huh?! Still no Keurig.  UPS and Fed Ex have come and gone already today. I just left voice mail for my BFF -- who's delivering? Tracking info?

*ETA:* I was gone a couple hours. It's here!  It came from Keurig via USPS. Haven't even opened the shipping box yet. Back later . . . .


----------



## 908tracy

Yay Sandpiper!!!  I'm anxious to hear your thoughts once you try it out~


----------



## Sandpiper

*Question:* Just now looking at instructions. "Bottled or filtered water is recommended." Really? I don't have that. Anyone use tap water? Does it mess up the Keurig workings?


----------



## geoffthomas

Tap water does not mess with it any more than other equipment.
Calcium deposits can occur.  With the mini you won't have the water standing long enough to get much in the way of deposits.  But I used a britta filter pitcher with my mini at work.  I just poured the water into the pitcher in the morning and filled the mini whenever I wanted a cup.  I always felt that this allowed the coffee to taste a little better also.
And in the long run it IS better for the mini.

just sayin.....


----------



## Sandpiper

I just talked to my BFF.  Tap water here is fine.  Gotta run it through a cleaning cycle and then . . . .


----------



## Tripp

Sandpiper, Glad you got your mini!  What color is it?  What did you choose for your fist drink?  How do you like it?


----------



## Sandpiper

Color is white.  My kitchen is basically green and white.  I'm in a one bedroom condo.  Been in here for 29 years this coming summer!  Kitchen is small, but adequate.  Had kitchen remodeled not too many years ago.  Until then lived with original Kenmore harvest gold appliances.  They would not die.  Now all white appliances.  I LOVE my Amana fridge which was manufactured by Maytag.  (A cousin and his son worked for Maytag in Iowa.)

Just finished cleaning cycle.  Only I could slightly mess that up.  It's OK.  Will have decaf coffee or tea this evening.  I want to sleep tonight.


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm not so crazy about the colors in the mosaic glass wall tile. I usually do a better job of "decorating" than that.


----------



## Tripp

Oh, that white is so pretty.  If I were to get one for upstairs, I would get red.  I love the colors.


----------



## Sandpiper

I love the Keurig.  First . . . cup of Celestial Seasonings Sleepytime herbal tea.  I've never cared much for herbal teas.  Hoping I would like it this time.  No.  Still don't.  I do have a few decaf coffees in my samplers.  Tonight yet.  I don't know.  

I've read comments (Amazon reviews?) that it's noisy.  There's noise, but it's not bad at all.  (Had my first MRI, and only so far, last year.  Was expecting MUCH worse out of that.)

Found perfect place to store the pods.  I keep two size trays on top of fridge.  Rarely use the larger one.  Put pods on it and set smaller tray which I do use on top of the pods.  Perfect.  Or could probably put pods on cookie sheet and keep that in the oven.


----------



## Raffeer

I like your mini in white. I'm giving a friend one and I guess my question about color just got settled. By the way I've been using tap water since I got the machine. My daughter brought over a Brita pitcher for me to use but life did not need another complication. Tap water is fine.


----------



## sjc

White looks NICE!!


----------



## Sandpiper

So I made myself a pod with the Simple Cups and Trader Joe's coffee. Simple enough. But the handle / lever on the Keurig would not go all the way down. Just far enough to puncture the cover on the pod, but that was it. Someone upthread recommended Simple Cups. Simple Cups box says works with Keurig. Yes? No? What?

*ETA:* Maybe you have to really press harder to puncture the bottom of the pod? Don't want to break the Keurig. There is a slight pinpoint indentation where bottom should have been punctured.

*ETAA:* Yes, press harder. Got my cuppa Trader Joe's.


----------



## 908tracy

Are you liking it so far then?    I love mine!!


----------



## Sandpiper

Yes, I am.  I have a small Mr. Coffee brewer.  Some years old.  Still works.  Got it ready to go to Goodwill.  

Lately whenever I've had coffee here at home (and at Caribou Coffee), I've had it flavored in one way or another.  Add chocolate.    I'm not used to plain coffee (with cream).  Would like to find some I like plain . . . maybe.


----------



## 908tracy

Of the kcup varieties, my favorite is Donut Shop. I like their regular very much, not bitter, but their Donut Shop Coconut Mocha is another of my favorites!!!  I suggest you try them when you can.


----------



## Sandpiper

908tracy said:


> Of the kcup varieties, my favorite is Donut Shop. I like their regular very much, not bitter, but their Donut Shop Coconut Mocha is another of my favorites!!! I suggest you try them when you can.


I got one Donut Shop pod in my big sampler package -- medium roast coffee / extra bold.

Years ago I liked basic Gevalia coffee. Digging in the kitchen, I found a vacuum sealed package of it. There's no dates on it. I called Gevalia. No numbers on the package tell them anything. It is OLD. But it's vacuum sealed. He said if it's more than a year old, not good. Oh yeah, way more than a year. I think I will try some Gevalia pods.


----------



## crebel

Sandpiper said:


> I got one Donut Shop pod in my big sampler package -- medium roast coffee / extra bold.
> 
> Years ago I liked basic Gevalia coffee. Digging in the kitchen, I found a vacuum sealed package of it. There's no dates on it. I called Gevalia. No numbers on the package tell them anything. It is OLD. But it's vacuum sealed. He said if it's more than a year old, not good. Oh yeah, way more than a year. I think I will try some Gevalia pods.


The Gevalia K-cups are wonderful, very smooth. Either those or the Yuban Gold are my daily "plain" go-to coffees. If you can find the Cameron brand Jamaica Blue Mountain k-cups, they are also great; the "cup" part of it is a paper filter-type material, but fit and work just great in the machine.

Glad you are enjoying your machine!


----------



## 908tracy

Enjoying some Donut Shop java as I type this. Yummmm!!! 

I've had the Gevalia kcups too, and they are good. 

**waves hello  to crebel!!**


----------



## Paul Kohler

My local grocer had some K-cups on sale from Gevalia and they weren't just plain K-cups.  They were labeled Cappuccino and came with a little packet of "froth" powder.  i was skeptical but I gave it a go to try something new.  OH MY!  I am SO glad I did!  The flavor was incredible.  Cost per cup was higher than normal K-cups, but it was still a TON cheaper than going to the coffee shop for a barista prepared cappuccino.  The box of 6 which is normally $8.49 was on sale for $6.99, which has a per cup cost of about $1.17.  It was so good, I went back up and bought 4 more boxes.  It was that good!


----------



## robertk328

Rainha said:


> I just had my 3 year old keurig stop brewing. It made all the right noises and no water came out. I tried poking it with pins to clean out the nonexistant blockage, I tried "burping" it (holding it upside down and giving it a good whack), I tried unplugging it overnight, and no results. I called Keurig to see if they had any other advice before I bought a new one, and talked to a very sweet southern lady who had me literally just turn it on and hit brew (which I've tried several times since it stopped working), and it worked. Three times in a row. She must be magical. So maybe call Keurig and see if they're magical for you, too?


Mine did the same temporarily then stopped again. Hope yours keeps running!


----------



## Sandpiper

Paul Kohler said:


> My local grocer had some K-cups on sale from Gevalia and they weren't just plain K-cups. They were labeled Cappuccino and came with a little packet of "froth" powder. i was skeptical but I gave it a go to try something new. OH MY! I am SO glad I did! The flavor was incredible. Cost per cup was higher than normal K-cups, but it was still a TON cheaper than going to the coffee shop for a barista prepared cappuccino. The box of 6 which is normally $8.49 was on sale for $6.99, which has a per cup cost of about $1.17. It was so good, I went back up and bought 4 more boxes. It was that good!


I'll have to look for those. Until I got the Keurig, never paid attention to K-cups available in grocery stores. There's three or four I shop in. All have at least a decent selection -- one of them more than the others.


----------



## HappyGuy

I always push the K-Cup onto the bottom thorn manually, just to be sure it punctures to K-Cup.


----------



## Sandpiper

HappyGuy said:


> I always push the K-Cup onto the bottom thorn manually, just to be sure it punctures to K-Cup.


I do that also. Kinda learned that from reading Keurig and K-cup reviews on Amazon. After the fact (or days after my BFF gave me the Keurig), my BFF told me to do it. She always does also. Why wouldn't she tell me right away? Sometimes I don't get her? Oh well.


----------



## Rainha

robertk328 said:


> Mine did the same temporarily then stopped again. Hope yours keeps running!


Thanks, me too! It acted a little goofy a day or two later, but it's been working. I'm tempted to pick up a new one in a Black Friday deal just in case.


----------



## Sandpiper

I've been using Simple Cups to make my k-cups with Trader Joe's coffee.  I see Amazon sells packages of Simple Cup lids only and filters only.  What about Simple Cup cups only?  I'd like to buy each part in quantity.  Or is the idea to reuse the cups?  I guess you can.  I tried it, but for some reason I don't remember didn't like doing that.


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Does anyone here buy the cups on line?

I love my keurig!


----------



## Cindy416

SunshineOnMe said:


> Does anyone here buy the cups on line?
> 
> I love my keurig!


I buy nearly all of my k-cups from Amazon.com. One of my daughters has bought quite a few from the Keurig website because they have good deals from time to time.


----------



## SunshineOnMe

has anyone bought from coffee cow? I did years ago, when I could find a coupon.


----------



## Sandpiper

Don't know why I thought didn't work to reuse a cup a number of times.  Works fine.  More green.  Eventually there's too many holes poked in the bottom and the sides of the cup get out of shape from the heat.  But does that matter?  The Safeway store brand K-cups I bought don't have a cup -- just the usual foil top which is attached to filter bag of coffee grounds.  There's no cup.  So now after using the Simple Cups cup a number of times, I cut the bottom of it out.  That works.


----------



## sjc

My second Platinum finally bit the dust.
Third has arrived. Can't complain; They get a lot of use and don't last forever.
My second was a replacement...so I've only paid for 1 and 3.  Keurig sold it to me discounted at $126 including shipping.


----------



## luvmy4brats

SunshineOnMe said:


> Does anyone here buy the cups on line?
> 
> I love my keurig!


I usually get mine from Amazon or the Keurig website. I think I'm a platinum member on their site so I get a pretty good discount on my cups.. And I always make sure to order enough to get free shipping. Plus I love that they have the 5 count samplers. That way I can try new flavors without committing to an entire box.


----------



## Sandpiper

Has anyone used these  Simple Cup reusable K-cups (red)? I do make my own K-cups. I use a one-time cup (white) four times and then toss it. With these reusables, what about the hole in the bottom? I wish there was more explanation on Amazon's page.

I tried using the link-maker. Does NOT work. I type words from Amazon's item title in the search box. Nothing related comes up. Does NOT work.


----------



## readingril

I've seen those at the grocery store and have been wondering if they are any good.


----------



## Sandpiper

Never looked for them in a grocery store. Going later today. Will check out info on the package then if store has them.

*ETA:* Back from Jewel-Osco grocery store (Chicago area). Didn't have them. Just sets of one-time use cups, etc. similar to Simple Cups sets.


----------



## kwajkat

So how are the reusable cups different from the one you get with the keurig? I haven't use it yet so am curious. When I decided that I wanted a Keurig, had gone to Costco and they had a discount on it that ended that day. So picked one up for $119 and was really pleased with myself   Am on my second Platinum Keurig from Costco since the first one, after a month, just died. Nothing worked to revive it.  I love the english breakfast tea  hot chocolate and haven't really tried to find a coffee that I like yet. I don't like the bitter strong ones so will sample some others. I like a mild one. Have dunkin donut bag of coffee so may try the little basket that came with the machine.


----------



## MichelleB675

For a reusable option I prefer the EkoBrew (tip: much easier to clean while they are still warm. just turn them upside down and give them a good whack on a paper towel on the counter and then wash). Great tasting coffee every time and only one piece to worry about.

The My K-Cup that comes with the brewer, too many pieces and you have to remove the K-Cup holder from the machine to use it (at least on the old one I have)

SoloFill is a decent one too but it is smaller and has that little extra bit down on the bottom that is harder to clean, but still makes a good cup.


----------



## Sandpiper

I bought reusable As Seen On TV k-cups yesterday at Target.  Haven't opened package as yet.  Don't think I will -- just return.  Comments on-line about it say doesn't alway work and you get coffee grounds in Keurig machine.  No thanks.  I'll just continue making my own with Simple Cup cups, filters, and lids.  I can easily use cups four times.


----------



## Sandpiper

I did return reusable filters / K-cups. Anyone had success with reusable cups, filters, lids for the K10 model? Think I may try Simple Cups reusable.

Currently my coffee of choice in ready-made K-Cups is Eight O'Clock Dark Italian Roast. I've been making my own K-cups with a Trader Joe's coffee and Simple Cups disposable cups, lids, and filters. I love Trader Joe's anything. 

*ETA:* What kind of grind works best in home-made K-cups? IIRC, I read some place it's better if grind is medium to coarse? Seems if grind is too fine, only a little water passes through a fine grind. Water soaks into and is held in "powered coffee".


----------



## MichelleB675

As much as I love the Ekobrew for a reusable cup option. I think I prefer K-Cups. The flavor and strength is always the same for me, which I like. I could never manage that consistency when using grounds, even though I always measured the same amount.

I'm also happy to see so many new flavors/brands making K-Cups now.

I bought some Door County brand.. Sinful Delight, Highlander Grogg and Heavenly Caramel. I enjoyed all 3 flavors.

Barnies Coffee Kitchen in Santa's White Christmas and Cool Cafe Blues were also pretty good.

I usually buy my regular flavors and Walmart, Kohls, Elder-Beerma, Keurig.. anywhere that has what I want and either a good sale, coupon or free shipping.

Recently when I wanted to try a few new flavors without buying full boxes of them I placed an order with okcups.com they are a shop in Philadelphia and they let you buy single kcups for around $.60-.70 each. They shipped fast too. I thought that was a decent price for not having to invest in 18-22 cups of the same flavor that I might not like.

*edit to add* I have 2 Keurigs now. My older Special Edition (K60?) and I got a purple Mini Plus (K10) for Christmas, to either save to use a backup, or to take with me when I travel because I'm tired of not having MY coffee lol.

I'm also really happy to see all of the tea options now. I appreciate the fact that I don't have to boil water and wait for a steep when I have a sore throat.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am still happy with Green Mountain Breakfast Blend or Columbia coffees.
For a milder brew - Nantucket Blend is nice.
I love the Bigelows Earl Grey tea.


----------



## MichelleB675

I buy the Breakfast Blend for my mother-in-law. My usual flavors are French Vanilla, Hazelnut and Caramel Vanilla Cream. (all Green Mountain, I do like their coffee more than any other I've tried).. but I always keep about 5 other flavors around to rotate. especially the seasonal flavors like Golden French Toast and Island Coconut.

I do prefer a mild/light roast, with a good flavor. I don't really like "regular" coffee, but I will drink it if it's the Breakfast Blend or a Donut Shop type. and I gotta have my International Delight French Vanilla Creamer  MIL likes the Dunkin Donuts Extra Extra creamer.


----------



## geniebeanie

I have the individual keurig, do not drink coffee but enjoy hot chocolate and tea. Trying to find k-cups of Chinese tea or Russian Black Tea.  Will keep looking but so farno luck.


----------



## MichelleB675

What kind of Chinese tea?


----------



## MichelleB675

There are several brands/flavors of tea kcups I want to try.. I've lost my list of the individual flavors, but here are some brands that I have been looking at

Harney & Sons
Higgins & Burke
Prospect Tea
Stash
Caza Trail
Republic of Tea
Traditional Medicinals
Teasia
iMatcha

I think I found most of those on Amazon (it's always the first place I look for anything lol)


----------



## HappyGuy

So, how does tea come out, since there isn't time to steep it?


----------



## MichelleB675

The ones I have tried have turned out pretty good, comparing them to tea bags, of course. Neither K-Cups or bags are going to compare to loose leaf.

So far I've tried Twinings Winter Spice and Christmas Tea, Lipton Indulge Black and Tazo Calm Chamomile. Also some Jasmine Lemon Green tea by Private Selection (Kroger), and Archer Farms Ginger Green (Target) 

The tea K-cups work best on 6 or 8 oz.


----------



## balaspa

I have used quite a few tea cups and they have all worked. I also just use it to get cup-sized portions of water into mugs with tea bags in them. It makes tea-making a much faster since the water is already hot.


----------



## geniebeanie

Black tea and Oolong.


----------



## geniebeanie

The kind they sell in Chinese Resturants.


----------



## MichelleB675

Hmm probably not the same exact thing but I think I saw some oolong in the Teasia and Prospect brands.


----------



## HappyGuy

balaspa said:


> I also just use it to get cup-sized portions of water into mugs with tea bags in them. It makes tea-making a much faster since the water is already hot.


Yeah, that's what I do for bags (but to get a mug sized portion). Never tried the tea cups; may have to get some.


----------



## geniebeanie

Thanks I will check it out.


----------



## MichelleB675

Tis the season for Golden French Toast.. I love that coffee. I ordered 3 boxes and they arrived today. 

I also ordered a 40 count variety pack of Prospect Tea from Amazon. It arrived a couple days ago. So far I've only tried the Himalayan Spring which is Oolong infused with peach and the Duke of Earl Grey.  Both smell fantastic while brewing and taste quite good.


----------



## sjc

NEAT TEA TRICK:
I put the teabag in where the k-cup would go to have the hot water pass through; then when cycle is done...transfer it to the cup of hot water.  Makes a much better stronger cup of tea!!


----------



## Sandpiper

I have the small basic model Keurig.  Lately occasionally when coffee is coming out something wicks it around the hole.  Doesn't just come out in a stream.  Coffee misses the cup.  A little even will miss the tray.  Doesn't happen all the time.  Shouldn't at all.  Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## prairiesky

I am loving Starbucks Cinnamon Dolce cups.  So yummie!


----------



## geoffthomas

Sandpiper said:


> I have the small basic model Keurig. Lately occasionally when coffee is coming out something wicks it around the hole. Doesn't just come out in a stream. Coffee misses the cup. A little even will miss the tray. Doesn't happen all the time. Shouldn't at all. Anyone else have this problem?


to answer your question, ihave the multi cup model and a single cup model. i do not have this problem with either of them.


----------



## Sandpiper

I think I figured out the problem. Problem was not the machine. I've been using the same red _plastic_ reusable cup for a number of months. Worked fine until recently. Over time the hot water has very slightly "messed up" the very center of the plastic screen on the bottom of the cup. That caused the water to not pass through in a good stream. Wicked off to the sides -- some beyond my mug. New reusable cup and all is well.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The re-usable K Cup is easy to use and works just fine. It is far less expensive then buying K Cups and allows you to use your favorite coffee. Heck, Starbucks will grind the coffee for you to be used in Keurig. They are easy to clean and you can use the grinds in your compost. 

The number of reports on the awful environmental impact of these machines is pretty impressive. I understand the convenience but the one and done aspect is horrible.


----------



## Sandpiper

Keurig mini has been OK for app. 18 months. My Mr. Coffee pot will be delivered tomorrow.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Tripp

Long time since someone posted here.

While a long time Keurig owner, I have lately been unhappy with the durability of the machines and the cost of the k-cups. When I got an email from Ninja about their new coffee bar, I was intrigued. I looked and looked for the lowest price that I could get when I got a 30% discount with an additional $5 off coupon from Kohl's. That decided me, I purchased this for around $150.

This may not be for everyone and it definitely takes longer than brewing k-cups. It also has a learning curve to figure out how many tablespoons of coffee are enough. But all in all, I really, really like this. I like my coffee strong and can get it the way I like it. My only complaint is that I also like my coffee very hot and it would cool off too fast for me. But I got around this by preheating my mug in the microwave with water as I am preparing the brewer. This is one of the instruction recommendations in the user manual. It seems to work for me. For me this brewer mixes the best of the Keurig with the best of a traditional coffee brewer. I predict that this will be a big Christmas item.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

https://www.amazon.com/b?node=14552177011

For those who have an Echo, there seems to be a deal on Kuerig cups if you order through Alexa....


----------



## William G. Jones

balaspa said:


> I have used quite a few tea cups and they have all worked. I also just use it to get cup-sized portions of water into mugs with tea bags in them. It makes tea-making a much faster since the water is already hot.


I second this advice. That's what I did with my non-Keureg pod machine and my old espresso machine. It's about the only way I'd ever make single-serve tea.


----------



## Chad Winters

William G. Jones said:


> I second this advice. That's what I did with my non-Keureg pod machine and my old espresso machine. It's about the only way I'd ever make single-serve tea.


I would love to do this..but I dislike the taste of coffee, (my wife uses Keurig for coffee) and it always seems to impart some leftover coffee flavor (and sometimes actual coffee grounds) to my tea


----------



## William G. Jones

I've never used a Keurig, apparently they're made differently than my old pod machine.


----------



## Joe Vercillo

Chai latte are my fave, especially when you dunk Homestyle Archway Iced Molasses cookies in it, so good!


----------



## Ellie L

NOTHING TO SEE HERE


----------



## Sandpiper

I drink only one or two cups per day.  I had a single-serve Keurig for a year plus a few years ago.  Happy with it at the time.  Good coffee.  Started acting up so got rid of it.  Since then instant, pour over, Mr. Coffee four-cup coffee maker.  Not so happy with resultant coffee from any of them.  Debating single-serve Keurig again.  Those that are using single-serves now, are you happy with them?  Problems, etc.?


----------



## Sandpiper

I did buy another Keurig Mini.  Delivered today from Amazon.  In the past made my own pods for a while.  Going to buy ready-made pods now.  Started with Donut Decaf.  Keurig does make a good cup of coffee.  I'm no connoisseur though.  Wasn't enjoying pour-over, four- cup Mr. Coffee drip, or instant.  I don't know if instructions in the past said use filtered or bottled water?  What water do you use?  In the past I used tap.  Don't want to buy water for it.


----------



## HappyGuy

I just use tap water. Occasionally run a cup of white vinegar through it then several cups of tap water to rinse.


----------



## Andra

The last of our Keurigs bit the dust over the weekend.  I don't know that we are going to spend any more money on replacement brewers.  DH has been using a hot pot and an Aeropress and he says that he likes the coffee better that way.


----------



## Sandpiper

I decided on Eight O'Clock decaf.  Bought a box of 96.  Cheapest I could find.  Decaf because caffeine leaches calcium from the bones.  My mom had osteoporosis.  She drank A LOT of coffee.  Don't remember if it was with or without caffeine.  She had osteoporosis.  At this point I have mild osteopenia.


----------



## Atunah

Andra said:


> The last of our Keurigs bit the dust over the weekend. I don't know that we are going to spend any more money on replacement brewers. DH has been using a hot pot and an Aeropress and he says that he likes the coffee better that way.


I didn't replace my one cup makers when they died. Tassimo and Keurig, neither lasted long and I didn't really like the coffee. I have aeropress, dripper, pourovers, etc. You name it. Local coffee roaster around the corner. Well to be fair the tassimo, the first one I had lasted 10 years. It was the next model by a different maker that died an early death. And the disks where expensive and not much selection. Its why I got a cheap Keurig back when and it died too. And that always tasted watery.

But I just bought a machine that makes coffee as good as my mostly failed pourovers and it makes one cup at a time. 10-12 ounces. That thing is a tank. THey usually make the big machines for shops and offices, but they came out with a baby model. Still same 5 year warranty, still made in the Netherlands. I used my kindle device points I always have saved up as I don't think I'll need a new kindle for some time. 


It actually makes coffee like a pourover with small pulses and an initial bloom. This tastes as good or better than the coffee they make at my local roaster. Since its the same coffee I can compare. That roaster just opened a casual cafe inside the warehouse. 
Thing is that most of those pod machines don't get the water hot enough, this one always gets it around 200 for brewing. Like their big machine. 
I know this is a Keurig thread, but I just thought for those that want a one cup at a time machine that should last and make really great coffee.

I am still so fascinated by it I watch it brew. . I am sure it will wear off eventually. Hubby been doing the aeropress each day, while I did the clever dripper, aeropress or pour over. This is actually better and more consistent. He said he likes it better. And I don't have to do much other than grind my beans and put the water in. 
Now I need to put my pile of coffee making gadgets up somewhere. So many parts. Something to be said to just have one device. No wonder those pod machines became so popular.


----------



## Sandpiper

Recommendations for decaf?  Caffeine leaches calcium from your bones.  My mom had osteoporosis so no caffeine for me.


----------



## Jane917

Atunah said:


> I didn't replace my one cup makers when they died. Tassimo and Keurig, neither lasted long and I didn't really like the coffee. I have aeropress, dripper, pourovers, etc. You name it. Local coffee roaster around the corner. Well to be fair the tassimo, the first one I had lasted 10 years. It was the next model by a different maker that died an early death. And the disks where expensive and not much selection. Its why I got a cheap Keurig back when and it died too. And that always tasted watery.
> 
> But I just bought a machine that makes coffee as good as my mostly failed pourovers and it makes one cup at a time. 10-12 ounces. That thing is a tank. THey usually make the big machines for shops and offices, but they came out with a baby model. Still same 5 year warranty, still made in the Netherlands. I used my kindle device points I always have saved up as I don't think I'll need a new kindle for some time.
> 
> 
> It actually makes coffee like a pourover with small pulses and an initial bloom. This tastes as good or better than the coffee they make at my local roaster. Since its the same coffee I can compare. That roaster just opened a casual cafe inside the warehouse.
> Thing is that most of those pod machines don't get the water hot enough, this one always gets it around 200 for brewing. Like their big machine.
> I know this is a Keurig thread, but I just thought for those that want a one cup at a time machine that should last and make really great coffee.
> 
> I am still so fascinated by it I watch it brew. . I am sure it will wear off eventually. Hubby been doing the aeropress each day, while I did the clever dripper, aeropress or pour over. This is actually better and more consistent. He said he likes it better. And I don't have to do much other than grind my beans and put the water in.
> Now I need to put my pile of coffee making gadgets up somewhere. So many parts. Something to be said to just have one device. No wonder those pod machines became so popular.


We have been using Technivorm for years, maybe 15 or 20. We are on our second one, but the first one is still working. It got passed down to the our trailer. It has the glass carafe. Our "newer" one has the stainless steel carafe. I did not know they make a single serve Technivorm. If I had a programmable pot to heat water, I would use my Aeropress more often. IMHO, it is the best cup of coffee. Technivorm comes in a close second. We are very picky about our coffee.


----------



## LiveWell-Amy

Sandpiper said:


> Recommendations for decaf? Caffeine leaches calcium from your bones. My mom had osteoporosis so no caffeine for me.


Sandpiper, you ever tried tea. Tea is low in caffeine. I drink tea and it comes in different flavors. I do drink coffee but mostly instant.


----------



## Sandpiper

LiveWell-Amy said:


> Sandpiper, you ever tried tea. Tea is low in caffeine. I drink tea and it comes in different flavors. I do drink coffee but mostly instant.


Actually not that much into coffee or tea. Definitely not all the herbal teas. When I drink tea, just ol' Lipton's decaf black sweetened with lemon. Currently I have a Keurig for coffee, but have previously used instant, Mr. Coffee drip, and pour-over.


----------



## FullLiving

I normally drink instant coffee with little cream and sugar at home, unless drink out at a restaurant.


----------

